#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-24
<markmx> как заставить ритмбокс показывать список треков во флаке?
<kukman> у кого ваком есть под линем?
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557448/ чо ему нужно? (
<skrishi> да файла нет? и как исправить?
<artus> skrishi, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1237&bih=793&q=env%3A+%2Fusr%2Fsbin%2Fapache2ctl%3A+%D0%9D%D0%B5%D1%82+%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%B0+%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B0&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<skrishi> это я уже смотрел )
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557449/
<skrishi> ладно.. падём по тупому )) всё снесём поставим по новой ))
<TomFarr> ку всем. Короче такая тема ставил драйвер от Нвидиа с офф сайта, ну плюнул на алерты, установил перезагрузил не запустилось - выплюноло в консоль, при старт икс: Но скрин фаунд. Сконфигурил, перенёс конфиг - тоже самое. работает второе ядро(старое)
<TomFarr> на старом ведре работает новый драйвер а новое не запускает иксы
<AndreX> TomFarr: а ты лучайно перед перезагрузкой ядро не обновлял?
<AndreX> ну или на оборот
<rg45> обновил 10.10 через стандартный менеджер, система грузится и черный экран и ни на что не риагирует
<AndreX> и на контрл + альт +ф тоже?
<AndreX> ф1
<rg45> тоже
<AndreX> а через безопасный режим грузил?
<rg45> а как в него войти
<AndreX> при загрузке шифт держи вылезит менюшка груба
<rg45> хомяк зашифрован , как его спасти
<artus> хы
<artus> прежде чем шифроватцо надо расматривать варианты как его потом доставать в случае чего)
<rg45> уже случилось :(
<rg45> есть варианты спасения рядового хомяка там бухучет,блин
<artus> только в гугл) мож чего и нароеш)
<artus> но если мне память не изменять если ты шифровал при установке, то при переустановке ты фиг че вытянеш )
<rg45> именно так и было
<AndreX> а чё через безопасный режим не откроется?
<artus> ну тогда только реанимация веществующей системы)
<artus> AndreX, пусть он для начала в него зайдет) да и расшифровываетцо коталог только под учетку юзера )
<artus> а с импортом ключей у бубунтовкой шифровалки кажетцо не очень и сложилось)
<AndreX> artus: ну да )
<rg45> ща буду пробывать Просто под лайв СД сижу на этом компе
<AndreX> у меня на такой случай всё за бекапено
<rg45> зашол в безопасный режим ,драва от видео карты отвалились,качаю
<rg45> как проверить что с системой?
<gerard1> Стограм утром!
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<sharikoff>  PEAR::DB поставь на хостинг плз
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохохохооо
<Offoffoff> Рождество грядёт!
<Offoffoff> Узрите неверные и возрадуйтесь адепты!
<tenshigo> a?
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: ага.
<tenshigo> рождество... радоваться то чему :)
<Offoffoff> Радоваться? Смене поколений, что есть жизнь.
<tenshigo> человек сам по себе существо эгоистичное. так что я как все и мне до лампочки на других -_-
<Offoffoff> Как же ты оказался с нами?
<tenshigo> да черт его знает... :)
<dmitrix> Можете объяснить как зарегатся?
<dmitrix> пробывал
<dmitrix> слеш msg nickserv info testnick
<dmitrix> и еще
<dmitrix> слеш msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<dmitrix> пишет msg nickserv info testnick
<dmitrix> пишет *
<dmitrix> Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help
<Offoffoff> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tenshigo> парочку хороших каналов успел зарегать :)
<dmitrix> все равно пишется в ответ : Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help
<gerard2> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Offoffoff> dmitrix: значит что-то с руками
<dmitrix> точно надо начинать писать с /msg?
<Offoffoff> вообще да
<dmitrix> вот после любого сообщение с /msg у меня эта ошибка
<tenshigo> это на фриноде так. на других может и без /msg быть.
<dmitrix> я же копипастом вставляю, как можно ошибится?
<tenshigo> так не интересно...
<testnick> я написал /nick testnick
<testnick> ник поменялся и пришло сообщение от бота что ник будет изменен через 30 секунд, 30 секунд прошло, почему он не поменялся?
<gerard2> выйди и зайди...
<gerard2> наверное
<gerard2> Что значит валидируйте ник по почте?
<dmitrix> может в empathy /msg не работает?
<tenshigo> это значит что после регистрации на мыло высылают код
<jillsmitt> dmitrix: юзаешь empathy?
<dmitrix> да
<jillsmitt> посажу на кол со скидкой тебя dmitrix
<jillsmitt> 50%
<jillsmitt> выгодно
<dmitrix> Оо ?
<jillsmitt> не работает там ни /msg ни что-либо другое
<tenshigo> за удовольствия нужно платить -_-
<jillsmitt> клиент еще не готов
<artus> да оно даже не клиент, так, недоразумение
<tenshigo> jillsmitt: все там работает. довольно долго на эмпати сидел на ирц.
<dmitrix> ааа... блин я то хотел зарегатся чтобы спросить почему у меня убунта зависает при пропадании сети со включенной эмпатией
<dmitrix> а так она прикольная =( жаль что не работает
<tenshigo> работает говорю.
<artus> вот логика,  40к минут спрашивать на канале как зарегатся для того чтоб спросить на канале
<jillsmitt> tenshigo: и онлайн енкодинг как в TUI клиентах? бестолковый он же
<dmitrix> так че делать то?
<sharikoff> artus: ку
<artus> sharikoff, тряма
<tenshigo> что хочешь. можешь xchat для ирц юзать.
<jillsmitt> dmitrix: пиши просто в окно nickserv
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, нафиг оно там ?
<sharikoff> я поставил цитатник .. надо стили подкрутить
<sharikoff> и перевести
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а pear db для этого зачем оО
<sharikoff> ну там новая версия только с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> новая версия чего?
<sharikoff> я уже плюнул не стал ее ставить
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> да вот этого движка
<artus> sharikoff, не признавайся)
<inkvizitor68sl> что значит только с ним ) ?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ляг поспи
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин. Сейчас поставлю - всё процессы жрать память как лютые начнут
<sharikoff> требуется
<sharikoff> не ставь
<sharikoff> уже поздно
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас же плагины к php лишние никто не выключает
<sharikoff> я версию помладше поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> надо нам отдельный сервер поднимать
<Lucik> добрый день. никто не сталкивался с зависанием клиента при копировании больших(>20гб) файлов по nfs?
<Lucik> и серв и клиент бубунта....
<jillsmitt> я сталкивался
<jillsmitt> это не зависит от типа сети
<dmitrix> короче теперь пишет You are not logged in.
<dmitrix> все это фигня, я лучше на работу пойду...
<Lucik> хмм и с чем может быть связана проблема?
<jillsmitt> с сетью, с тем, что качает...
<jillsmitt> например я в TUI не испытывал обрывов
<Lucik> соединение - кросскабель, проблемы с сетью отпадают....
<Lucik> да и самба переписывает нормально
<tenshigo> dmitrix: если ты регистрацию на ирц сервере не осилил то лучше иди.
<Lucik> а через nfs виснет в разное время
<jillsmitt> dmitrix: он прав, дальше больше
<Lucik> и гугл ничо умное не посоветовал :(
<inkvizitor68sl> ntfs over nfs ? ?
<jillsmitt> имена могут запарывать
<inkvizitor68sl> демон должен ссать кипятком от такого
<inkvizitor68sl> через 2 fuse то...
<Lucik> no ntfs :-) ext4 on both systems....
<Lucik> проблема именно с большими файлами
<gerard2> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<dmitrix> мде умнички
<dmitrix> http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/irc-nick-password.html.en
<dmitrix> не поддержвиает регистрацию эмпатя =)
<Lucik> <+inkvizitor68sl> через 2 fuse то  поподробней если можно :-)
<tenshigo> спорь сколько угодно... я 2-3 мес ею пользовался.
<tenshigo> и регистрировался я ею.
<dmitrix> тогда приведи команду регистрации
<tenshigo> "/msg NickServ register pass email"
<artus> sharikoff, не признавайся)
<dmitrix> tenshigo:
<dmitrix> попробуй сам в эмпати так зарегатся...
<tenshigo> "/msg NickServ help"
<dmitrix> tenshigo:
<dmitrix> это тоже не работает
<tenshigo> dmitrix: ты просто тратишь мое время. выше говорил что регистрировался я именно ею
<tenshigo> если не понял как, то извиняй.
<dmitrix> "/msg NickServ help"
<dmitrix> tenshigo:
<dmitrix> просто зарегистрируюсь с другого клиента, я ничего не доказываю, просто хотел узнать как зарегится
<_GerarD_> Оть...
<_GerarD_> Питерь я такой))
 * tenshigo снес гном и гоняет кеды на *.*.37 ядре и тестовыми xorg-ati дровах.
<Offoffoff> gotohell: Самоубийца же ж
<gotohell> Offoffoff: c чего это вдруг :)
<sharikoff> как то вот так ... http://quote.thelinux.ru/
<rapidsp> хехем
<artus> sharikoff, O_o
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, ты зачем фсе поломал?
<sharikoff> инк сказал там рсс не было
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> щас вроде есть
<artus> sharikoff, http://itmages.ru/image/view/110649/2a23efda
<sharikoff> такс..
<artus> вот вот )
<sharikoff> artus: ?
<sharikoff> щас
<artus> все тоже
<sharikoff> ну емае
<sharikoff> ты это .. кеш
<artus> по ходу, ибо в фф вроде норм
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: глянь как с кодировкой?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: куда
<sharikoff> http://quote.thelinux.ru/
<rapidsp> да намана ж вроде
<sharikoff> заскриньте плз
<Offoffoff> нее
<Offoffoff> все плохо
<artus> sharikoff, да все норм, чей то по дефолту 1251 не подхватилась в хроме
<sharikoff> странно..
<Offoffoff> У меня вопросики
<sharikoff> artus: там утф должен быть
<artus> и куда ты вику дел?
<artus> sharikoff, я не знаю че должно быть, но работает оно только с 1251)
<Offoffoff> да кстати
<Offoffoff> с 1251 работает нормально
<sharikoff> http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php
<artus> угу
<artus> sharikoff, http://itmages.ru/image/view/110650/5379b24b
<sharikoff> artus: а щас7
<sharikoff> странно все это
<sharikoff> база в утф
<sharikoff> страничка в 1251
<Offoffoff> во
<Offoffoff> сейчас нормально
<artus> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset="windows-1251">
<sharikoff> ну я щас сменил
<artus> чей то у меня ниче не поменялось)
<rapidsp> http://itmages.ru/image/view/110652/35cd0dd3
<sharikoff> rapidsp: у тя фронпейдж видно что ли?
<sharikoff> емае..
<sharikoff> я думал я его закрасил
<sharikoff> artus: у тя справа вверху надпись Frontpage видно?
<rapidsp> sharikoff: content="text/html; кавычка не закрыта, так должно быть?
<artus> sharikoff, да вроде не вижу
<sharikoff> rapidsp: там скорее открыта не там где надо..
<sharikoff> щас поправил
<sharikoff> добавьте чо нть
<sharikoff> на тест
<artus> хе, поломал )
<CoBa> Почему у меня в КДЕ при смене частоты экрана на 75 исчезает прозрачность панелей ... Че делать ?
<CoBa> Эх вы ... Я сваливаю
<jlewka> всем привет,  подскажите, а где храиться статусы в пиджине?
<sharikoff> artus: глянь плз
<artus> вр
<artus> во, вроде норм
<sharikoff> ок
<OdnaIzvilina> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<OdnaIzvilina> ку всем. нуна виртуальную машину поднять х64. virtualbox не ставиццо. Кто-то может что-то посоветовать ?
<vir0id> hello world
<skai> vir0id: geany в другом окне:)и пора уже писать нормальные программы:)
<vir0id> skai =) Мне бы книжечку по СИ нормальнльную найти.
<sharikoff> skai: re
<skai> sharikoff: ре
<sharikoff> skai: я вроде поправил цитатник
<skai> sharikoff: сколько аналитик рынка в оракл может зарабатывать?
<sharikoff> фига ты спросил
<sharikoff> откуда ж я знаю
<skai> предположи:)
 * artus сует заженные спички sharikoff в пальцы ног, ану признавайся
<sharikoff> ну.. штук 150
<SergeyIT> садисты )
<skai> а в оракл снг?
<skai> sharikoff: и какой пароль теперь?
<SergeyIT> *0000 руб. * - любое целое число
<antik> доброе утро всем
<antik> а что за цитатничек вы тут обсуждаете?
<sharikoff> так..
<sharikoff> пока в тесте
<artus> в слоеном ) но с изюмом )
<_GerarD_> artus а цитаты откуда будут?
<_GerarD_> Из жизни убунту?
<artus> угу, по ходу та
<artus> *д
<_GerarD_> И можно ли будет добавлять?
<artus> можно
<_GerarD_> Ну я имею ввиду простым смертным?
<_GerarD_> Оооо клёво!
<_GerarD_> Спасибо!
<vir0id> Кто подскажет по weechat ? Вообщем какой параметр в конфиге отвечает за цвет Синий рамки топика на скрине http://img248.imageshack.us/i/75058945.png/
<AzurUb> Ку всием, проблема такая запустил сакред 2 на вайне, игра зависает если в настройках вайна выставить алса драйвер, с остальными драйверами игра запускаеться но звука в ней нету, помогите решить такую вот проблемку
<Offoffoff> _GerarD_: вот он цитатник http://www.ubuntology.ru
<jlewka> подскажите, куда надописать изменение статуса в пиджине, что ы они отразились в нем? меняю конфиги но он их сразу не подхватывает
<jlewka> конфиги меняю ~/purple/*
<Offoffoff> jlewka: это надо делать в самом пиджине
<jlewka> ну я хочу сделать автосмену статуса
<jlewka> а через сам пиджин это будет слоэжновато..
<jlewka> мб в /proc искать?
<jlewka> не подскажите?
<Geracl> Привет всем.Проблема установил vftpd,он работает но как создать пользователя?
<|rapidsp|> Geracl: имхо юзеры у него в passwd
<Geracl> а есть команда чтоб добавить?
<Geracl> пользователя добавить
<Geracl> ?
<Geracl> или есть фтп в котором все полегче?
<artus> Geracl, man vsftpd
<Geracl> там нет описания
<Geracl> как создать юзера
<artus> юзер тот который у тя в системе есть
<Geracl> почему то не могу подключится
<Geracl> критическая ошибка
<|rapidsp|> пароль не спрашивает?
<Geracl> как в гну нано
<Geracl> сохранить документ?
<artus> c^x y
<Geracl> эт как нажать?
<Geracl> контроль шифт х ?
<artus> сонтрлx
<Geracl> во спс
<Geracl> сделал доступ анонимусу
<Geracl> конектится нормально
<Geracl> а под рутом не как
<artus> а рут тут причем ?
<Geracl> ну мне надо залогинится в фтп
 * Aselicon сдал электроннику на ОТЛИЧНО 
<artus> рутом??????
<artus> Geracl, сам придумал алиподсказал кто?
<Geracl> ну залить файл
<artus> а рут тут причем ?
<Geracl> ну рут пользователь машины
<artus> мда
 * Aselicon неверит что всем настолько всеравно....
<Geracl> а кем тогда?
<Geracl> кто нибудь может помочь
<wowsel> что тебе помочь?
<Aselicon> мы помошники хоть куда
<artus> sharikoff, хыыы, поднял в виртуалке ispmanager, завел тама пользователя, выдамул ему вирт ip , и он у меня уже поднял вордпрес ) вобщем моща )
<sharikoff> да фигня
<sharikoff> нелюблю я исп менеджер
<artus> че так ? норм)
<sharikoff> он все решает за меня
<sharikoff> я так не хочу
<artus> sharikoff, а есть че нить веселее чтоб рудить парой десятков сайтофф? )
<artus> *л
<sharikoff> я хочу чтоб база называлась quote
<sharikoff> а не sharikoff_qoute
<sharikoff> я хочу нормально смотреть логи
<artus> sharikoff, http://itmages.ru/image/view/110691/f7b1a900
<artus> sharikoff, это скрин пользователя)
<Aselicon> экий Вы эсет...
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> я такой
<sharikoff> мне так удобно
<Aselicon> =)
<artus> sharikoff, так что базы как назовеш так и будут зватцо)
<sharikoff> а вот и нет
<sharikoff> показать те?
<artus> sharikoff, скрин смотри
<artus> только что завел, и 5ти минут не прощло
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/110695/883c5570
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> хотя их называл совсем не так
<sharikoff>  и если у меня 2 прова то он через секунду вылетает с логин инкоррект
<artus> хы... дык это все вопросы к инку) он префиксы прикручивал)
<sharikoff> 2 прова одновременно
<sharikoff> нельзя открыть файл отредактировать и сохранить
<sharikoff> ибо файл закрывается
<sharikoff> и если косяк то мотать километровый конфиг
<sharikoff> до того места где редактировал
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: здароф.
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: прива
<sharikoff> новости?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или уже отказались от этой идеи?
<sharikoff> =)
<Aselicon> проблема! scrpkgcache.bin сам меняет права! и делает так чтоб было хорошо только руту! че делать, система ругается что не может его открыть
<artus> sharikoff, да все правитцо , только тчо проверил , кие то ты ошибки ниправеьные говориш )
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: не :).. я думаю у тебя сейчас больше информации :)
<sharikoff> artus: да правитьсо то правитсо
<sharikoff> но чама форма где редактируешь закрывается
<sharikoff> *сама
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: сказал в понедельник.. хм .. он у меня уже кончается =)
<artus> sharikoff, а ssh не? извращенец вы батенька через вебформы править километровые конфиги )
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: ну значит завтра :) - у них еще только начался :)
<sharikoff> artus: у меня редактор есть
<sharikoff> coda называется
<sharikoff> вот это руль
<sharikoff> а говноскрипты не для меня..
<sharikoff> я люблю быстрые скрипты
<sharikoff> как пуля
<Geracl> Кто нибудь помогите мне настроить ftp чтоб можно было залогинится и увидеть папку home и полностью редактировать
<sharikoff> из 2 строчек максимум
<Aselicon> какие все разговорчивые
<artus> хех
 * Aselicon ушел читать про qt
<[Raiden]> Geracl: по фтп редактировать... не выйдет, только сливать-редактить-заливать. Почитай про ssh
<sharikoff> !q1 > Geracl
<ubuntuhelp> Geracl, please see my private message
<skai> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<Geracl> Да
<Geracl> [Raiden]: можно и так
<Geracl> можешь помочь?
<sharikoff> я хочу автомобиль-самолет как у фантомаса
<[Raiden]> да, sudo apt-get install proftpd , потом логинишся под своим акком и всё
<sharikoff> помогите
<arku> Geracl, nautilus'ом соединяешься спокойно что по фтп, что по ссх и редактируешь файлы удобно и красиво
<Geracl> у меня Гигтег server
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию rw доступ
<Geracl> щас попробую
<[Raiden]> хотя мог наврать, давно не юзал фтп с дефолтным конфигом )
<[Raiden]> но вроде сразу как надо
<skai> @kick sharikoff paste.pro осиль^_^
<Geracl> как удалить старый фтп vftpd ?
<sharikoff> skai: а я чо сюда запостил?
<[Raiden]> советую иметь нормальные пароли если фтп смотрит в инет. А то бывает брутфорсят )
<skai> sharikoff: ну там я тебя кикнуть не мог:)а дзен требовал:)
<sharikoff> да ну..
<arku> лучше порт поменять
<arku> и будет счастье
<[Raiden]> Geracl: sudo apt-get remove vsftpd , но вообще , можешь его донастроить. Русской инфы полно по нему.
<[Raiden]> Geracl: активней используй поисковики в инете. http://easylinux.ru/node/195
<Geracl> да так все и сделал
<Geracl> не пускает меня
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135922
<Geracl> под своим юзером
<[Raiden]> рестартануть службу надо, что бы конфиг перечитало
<Geracl> рестартил
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй proftpd , может больше понравится.
<Geracl> вот его поставил
<Geracl> не пускает
<[Raiden]> некотоыре считают его сложней.
<[Raiden]> skai: какой-то непонятный пост )
<skai> [Raiden]: человеку не понравилось в названии гстримеровского кодека приставки bad и ugly.он решил то это трояны и начал боятся черных ветралетов
<[Raiden]> но заголовок ваще верный, безопасность линукс - миф. В смысле ещё можно поломать
<[Raiden]> её*
<skai> [Raiden]: кастрировать для безопасности генофонда
<[Raiden]> skai: )
<[Raiden]> безопасность софта по большей части миф , я бы сказал. Особенно если юзер кривой
<skai> [Raiden]: если юзер кривой - не безопасность миф,а работоспособность
<[Raiden]> ну, угу )
<sharikoff> да по дефолту он дырявее решета
<skai> по дефолту он ядро:)
<skai> да и дефолтом пользоваться никто не заставляет:) ты имеешь право настроить все так, как тебе подскажет дзен:)а не тремя галочками в брандмауэре запретить пользователю идти в инет, чтобы освободить канал для вирусов
<[Raiden]> ответил ) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135922.msg1000929#msg1000929
<skai> я заметил:)он все равно не поверит:)ты будешь для нео агентом фбр, который заманивает его в трясину:)
<[Raiden]> по дефолту как раз, вполне. Можно увеличить безопасность, а можно уменьшить - это уже от юзера зависит и того, что понаставит и будет юзать.
<[Raiden]> ну и как.
<[Raiden]> например есть роутеры на линуксе и на них делают ботнеты. Ни роутер, ни линукс тут не виноват, только юзер оставивший дефолтный пароль или слишком короткий :)
<[Raiden]> Ну а полноценная ос, если параноить, имеет больше потенциальных проблем.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а ОС здесь причем - проблемы будут у параноика ). ОС выполнит всё, что ей закажут....
<[Raiden]> Ну в самом софте ещё баги бываю. Поэтому я считаю любой софт подключенный к сети безопасен только относительно, или более-менее.
<[Raiden]> :)
<a-buh-01> Любовь
<[Raiden]> Интересная теория про зарзмещение кнопок на окне
<[Raiden]> я думаю всё дело в человеческой природе: брать всегда приятней, чем отдавать. Когда кнопочки слева, а у левшей справа, то мы делаем рукой движение, которое для неё более естественно - загребаем себе.
<[Raiden]> *разм
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], чего-то мудришь. Просто меню и кнопки с одной стороны удобнее (и панель задач сверху надо бы). А у кого руки трясутся - то кнопки лучше подальше иметь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> По моим ощущениям, примерно через недель становится абсолютно пофиг где кнопки.
<[Raiden]> лю*
<SergeyIT> это точно )
<SergeyIT> это еще академик Павлов на собаках изучал )
<ylopin> а вот если, к примеру, на работе винда, и дома в виртуалбоксе тоже винда, тогда тоже пофиг через неделю?
<lightdeath> А у меня наоборот, на работе Убунту, а дома на виртуалке убунту
<lightdeath> дома полноценно убубнту никак, игрушки тоже надо поиграть
<[Raiden]> ну, незнаю. В общем-то это не проблема, по крайней меере в лине. Можно переставить.
<Geracl> парни
<[Raiden]> но я стал держать слева.
<lightdeath> не тут только мужики
<Geracl> помогите установить на ubuntu-server графическую среду gnome и чтоб можно было приконектится через vnc
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden] тоже не вижу смысла менять (даже тему)
<[Raiden]> gnome-core , gnome , ubuntu-desktop - по возразтанию количества софта.
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<Jok> Помогите разобратся в еастройках наутилуса хочу питон скрипт приделать к меню а он не работает ((
<Geracl> допустим выбрал убунту десктоп
<Geracl> установил
<Geracl> что дальше?
<[Raiden]> я не силен в питонах. Сходи на gnome-look.org , там много скриптов для наутилуса , посмотри примеры.
<Jok> оке спасибо
<[Raiden]> Geracl: service gdm start  и логинишся в гуи, либо отрубаешь загрузку гдм, и используешь startx
<edgbla> Jok: ну ты какой-нить логгинг введи, он вообще запускается?
<edgbla> исходя из этого и решай проблемку.
<SergeyIT> во, какой вежливый, его послали, а он спасибо говорит ))
<Geracl> а как заходить
<Geracl> внц поставил
<Geracl> но ошибка при конекте
<[Raiden]> если это в конечном счете будет не сервер, я бы ещё ядро генерик поставил, вместо серверного. Там как минимум разные планировщики io
<[Raiden]> cfs vs deadline
<Jok> понимаете , скрипт рабочий , в него должен перейти параметр папки в которой нужно создать папку имя которой генерируется скриптом , если я это делаю в среде питона скрипт работает и папка создается но когда пытаюсь добавить эту ссылку в науÑ
<[Raiden]> * cfq
<SergeyIT> Jok, не больше 255 символов а то нечитабельно "їРѕРЅРёРјР°РµС‚Рµ , СЃРєСЂРёРїС‚ рабо"
<Jok> ((( фокен
<Jok> http://www.nautilus-actions.org/ вот этой тклзой настраиваю скрипт и передаю параметр , но не работает
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell [Raiden] about 255
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> skai: ?
<Jok> понимаете , скрипт рабочий , в него должен перейти параметр папки в которой нужно создать папку имя которой генерируется скриптом ,
<skai> [Raiden]: ну чтобы ты не описывал, а просто делал !255
<Jok> сли я это делаю в среде питона скрипт работает и папка создается но когда пытаюсь добавить эту ссылку в наутилус с помощью программы расширенные
<[Raiden]> а..
<Jok> настройки наутилуса то нихрена не работает такое ощущение что параметр непередается ((
<[Raiden]> Jok: а нужна эта программа? достаточно положить скрипт в ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts или в подпапку.
<[Raiden]> в общем я не пользовался программо и питоном, так что не судьба )
<Jok> а параметр ка передать и создать меню ?
<SergeyIT> skai, у тебя рассеянное внимание перед экзаменом? )) (это я описывал про 255)
<Jok> выходит нужна програмка
<[Raiden]> Jok: параметры пусть скрипт ловит, переменыне же есть и т.д.
<[Raiden]> зачем какая то программа
<[Raiden]> у наутилуса есть переменные , с текущим файлом, с выделенными файлами и т.д.
<Jok> скрипт и так ловит параметр , а ловит он директорию текущую си ?
<Geracl> плиз напишите sql запрос на добовление нового поля в таблице user
<SergeyIT> Geracl, тебе на sql.ru
<[Raiden]> могу только пример дать )
<Geracl> или тогда как изменить
<[Raiden]> #!/bin/bash
<[Raiden]> gedit "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS"
<Geracl> хост
<Geracl> у пользователя root
<Geracl> в mysql
<Geracl> ?
<Geracl> кому я могу доверить удаленку и кто мне может помочь?
<Geracl> сделать граф интерфейс
<Geracl> ?
<[Raiden]> а в чем проблама то
<Geracl> да у меня нечего не получается
<Geracl> вообще нечего
<dima> народ нужна помощь в прошивке  вайфай уарт
<dima> карт
<SergeyIT> Geracl, когда вообще нИчего, надо начинать с нуля, то есть с ликбеза )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: У него гном стоит , гдм пущенный. Он хочет подрубиться по внц, но я виг знает как это настроить из консоли )
<[Raiden]> дай ему какой-линк на тему, если знаешь
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я и из ГУИ на знаю (, никогда не юзал (без надобности), но тем таких море в инете.
<[Raiden]> та же фигня.
<[Raiden]> через тимвьюер лазил пару раз, а вот внц, тоже лазил, но доступ уже был включен ) И кстати первое было пошустрей.
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=50258.0
<SergeyIT> не то ((
<xopek> кароче аптгетишь внцсервер
<xopek> делаешь стар демона внц
<xopek> и усе
<xopek> старт*
<lightdeath> через гуи я соединяюсь
<lightdeath> и настройки через гуи простые
<lightdeath> вернее их нет почти
<lightdeath> я и к виндовым машинам через РДП и к линуксовым через VNC
<sharikoff> а что там смотреть через внц?
<sharikoff> если нету иксов
<lightdeath> Ему на сервер чтоли, тогда незнаю зачем
<sharikoff>  извращенцы..
<lightdeath> Мне-то, чтобы не вставать с мягкого кресла и к юзверям не подходить
<lightdeath> правда когда папка на клаве лежит всеравно приходится идти
<sharikoff> папка выпимши?
<lightdeath> :) папка для бумаг :)
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> а я то думал...
<sharikoff> приходит папка. раз за клаву и спать
<lightdeath> может ему и не нужны иксы, может нужно webmin поставить
<skai> обнял тетю клаву, потискал сисю и спать:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> пришел на работу. на клаве лежит папка пьяный. пришлось идти по юзерам
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> недождался сына
<lightdeath> хорош смешить на меня уже косятся
<lightdeath> я на работе всетаки
<Geracl> Народ установил gnome desktop настроил внц
<Geracl> подключаюсь
<Geracl> а там просто мышка
<sharikoff> а папка? рядом?
<Geracl> и все
<Geracl> что делать?
<Geracl> как запустить рабочую среду
<Geracl> ?
<skai> sharikoff: папка на клаве елозит:)не мешай ему продолжать род:)
<skai> затем и по юзверям приходится идти.чтобы не мешать:)
<sharikoff> немешать уставшему папке
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сын. иди по юзерам. я лежу на клаве. подпись папка
<sharikoff> lightdeath: да ужж..
<sharikoff> skai: походу папка пришел =)
<skai> sharikoff: не.просто клава позу меняла:)
<sharikoff> да.. спасибо посмеялся
<lightdeath> посоветуйте какие подкасты послушать, кто что слушает, если слушает
<lightdeath> чето у меня тут само отвалилось и снова подключилось
<sharikoff> я радиопостановки слушаю
<lightdeath> irsis своей жизнью живет
<skai> я ластфм слушаюи иногда свою музыкальную коллекцию
<lightdeath> какие радиопостоновки
<Geracl> Кто нибудь может мне помочь настроить фтп сервер,даю полный доступ удаленки
<Geracl> уже 3 час маюсь
<lightdeath> не я музыку не слушаю, я МДС весь переслушал подкасты за мной тоже не успевают
<sharikoff> Geracl: http://startubuntu.ru/?p=40
<lightdeath> Geracl http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ftp-server-v-ubuntu-10-04/
<sharikoff> lightdeath: а ты кем трудишься?
<Geracl> не не пашает
<sharikoff> не та ту кнопочку нажал..
<sharikoff> Geracl: что не пашет?
<sharikoff> логи непашет есть?
<sharikoff> где конкретно ошибка?
<sharikoff> в гугле искал по ошибке?
<sharikoff> что сделал?
<skai> Geracl: ты бы денег предложил,а не доступ:)быстрее бы помогли:)
<Geracl> я уже 3 час фтп не могу настроить
<Geracl> я в уте
<sharikoff> это мы слыхали
<sharikoff> дальше что?
<sharikoff> поохать за тебя?
<Geracl> помочь
<Geracl> (
<Geracl> очень прошу
<sharikoff> как?
<sharikoff> ошибкак какая?
<sharikoff> что конкретно не пашет?
<Geracl> Команда:    PASS *********** Ответ:    530 Login incorrect. Ошибка:    Критическая ошибка Ошибка:    Невозможно подключиться к серверу
<sharikoff> Geracl: сервер запущен?
<Geracl> да
<Geracl> конект есть
<sharikoff> ss -ta|grep 21
<sharikoff> а логин инкоррект не наталкивает не на какие мысли?
<Geracl> в конфиге дал доступ лоакальным юзерам
<Geracl> захожу в фтп со своего
<Geracl> логина и паса
<Geracl> ESTAB      0      52            192.168.0.5:ssh            192.168.0.3:4721
<sharikoff> в логах сервера что?
<sharikoff> ss -ta|grep ftp
<Geracl> LISTEN     0      32                      *:ftp                      *:*
<sharikoff> в логах сервера при коннекте что?
<Geracl> логов серва в разделе var/log нету
<sharikoff> включи логгирование
<Geracl> как?
<sharikoff> руками
<sharikoff> гугл под носом
<sharikoff> за тебя тут никто ниче делать не будет
<skai> @kban Geracl 86400 по многочисленным просьбам трудящихся и их трудящихся кроликов
<sharikoff> skai: зачем
<skai> sharikoff: артус просил:)
<sharikoff> ну вы даете..
<sharikoff> разбань
<skai> @mode -b *!~Geracl@188.18.159.252
<skai> !ping
<sharikoff> @unban  Geracl
<skai> !ping
<sharikoff> мде..
<skrishi> ботя повис (
<skai> хммм.бот завис:)
<skrishi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> @unban  Geracl
<skai> отвис ботя
<skrishi> я его оживил )
<sharikoff> чувак пришел помощи попросить.. мож щас шеф стоит над душой. мы единетсвенный вариант. а ему бан по всей харе
<sharikoff> ну вы молодцы
<skai> sharikoff: шеф у него упорный.три часа стоит над душой и еще не вставил пенделя
<artus|sleep> sharikoff, он часа 3 тому еще пыталсо себе рутом ходить на фтп, чтоб файлег залить, потом ему приспичило гном на бубунту сервер поставить, вобщем он сам не знает че он хочет )
<artus|sleep> sharikoff, он думать воообще не хочет
<sharikoff> мож он ему оцовских лещей раздает
<lightdeath1> стоп, как это я вышел
<sharikoff> artus|sleep: это не причина
<artus|sleep> sharikoff, а я вообще сплю )
<sharikoff> ладно.. все на нашем канальчеге
<artus|sleep> sharikoff, а ты толстого троля кормиш )
<skrishi> угу.. давно пора )
<skrishi> lightdeath1: бывает.. перелогинился в какой-то момент
<skai> sharikoff: artus|sleep: дети, дети.не ссорьтесь:)
<SergeyIT> нашел детей... с банометами ;)
<skai> SergeyIT: а че думаешь у мя такого нема?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, а сегодня уже 25-ое
<skai> SergeyIT: 24
<He3HauKa> 24 не пугай... завтра  татьянин день
<He3HauKa> )))
<neoascetic> test
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic, Понг понг понг...
<neoascetic> hello all
<neoascetic> юзал кто mldonkey как dc-клиент?
<san4o> neoascetic: дс клиенты есть более удобные под линь например EiskaltDC
<neoascetic> увы, нужен с веб-интерфейсом и без зависимости от иксов. ничего лучше не нашел
<SergeyIT> нас 93 - а на #ubuntu 1493
<ceval> re
<neoascetic> или подскажите?
<sharikoff> у меня было так.. на серваке стоял рторрент который скачивал киношки а млдонкей раздавал это добро по дц
<sharikoff> но это было очень давно
<sharikoff> и я ниче не помню
<san4o> neoascetic: насчет веба да, только в нем есть . но консольный клиент есть microdc иксов не нада
<neoascetic> ок, как я читал про микро, он только на раздачу хорош. просто у меня пров анлим тока к DC предоставляет((
<neoascetic> или про микро не прав?
<neoascetic> просто млдонкей, собака, кривоватый...
<SergeyIT> [koshka], кыс
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, привет :)
<SergeyIT> :)
<[koshka]> надо бы в бубунту сгонять )
<[koshka]> кстати, подскажите. чем там можно записать диск?
<[koshka]> что бы он как ауди был
 * |rapidsp| представил себе диск, похожий на ауди...
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а бразеро, не? Я аудио не писал, правда (
<[koshka]> та не помню..соседка пристала что ей он нужен
<AndreX> k3b - точно могит
<[koshka]> спс
<antik> что бы не флудить тут, подскажите канал wine?
<skrishi> antik: всмысле не флудить? а что за вопрос?
<antik> skrishi: хочу поднять Казаков на убунте, вот хотел спросить возможно ли такое через вайн. Думаю это не по теме канала
<skrishi> antik: а гуглил по теме? я в своё время неверь в худо поднимал.. так инфы навалом было..
<san4o> antik: ставь вайн, доставай саблю из шкафа и вперед )
<herscheugh111|2> çäðàâñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> herscheugh111|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<herscheugh111|2> çäåñü utf-8?
<ubuntuhelp> herscheugh111|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<herscheugh111|2> подскажите, плиз, программу под линукс для низкоуровневого форматирования, чтобы сделать ремап бедов
<himik> herscheugh111|2: это можно сделать только специальной программой от производителя жестких дисков, если конечно они такую программу сделали
<_GerarD_> xnj bvtyyj&
<_GerarD_> Что именно?
<_GerarD_> himik вы про что? может могу помочь?
<herscheugh111|2> я спрашивал про ремап жесткого диска и низкоуровневое форматирование
<[Raiden]> herscheugh111|2: ремап незнаю как, и вообще, если быть точным, дома только нулями забить можно, низкоуровневое форматирование нельзя сделать давно
<herscheugh111|2> mhdd и victoria не видят винчестер
<herscheugh111|2> нулями - это из /dev/zero заполнить?
<_GerarD_> herscheugh111|2 юзай MHDD и комманду eraseall
<_GerarD_> herscheugh111|2 Xnj pf dbyn&
<_GerarD_> Что за винт?
<[Raiden]> могу предложить другой вариант, почитай про badblocks , найденные блоки выведи за пределы разделов либо почитай как вывод бэблокса стравить mkfs для их обхода.
<_GerarD_> herscheugh111|2 У меня МХДД видит даже ЮСБ винты
<Guest38903> добрый день. у меня такая ситуация. хочу установить xubuntu. в биосе нет возможности загружаться с usb или по сети. dvd-rw уже запорол последние болванки (то ли болванки плохие то ли резюк). какой ещё есть вариант установки у...
<Guest38903> ...меня есть.
<herscheugh111|2> _GerarD_: сигейт
<herscheugh111|2> [Raiden]: спс. почитаю
<_GerarD_> Guest38903 напрямую с винды
<[Raiden]> _leaf_: фиг знает, на другом компе ) на этот хдд :) Либо если есть ещё линукс, на этом компе, можно с него
<_leaf_> irc://freenode/_GerarD_,isnick а я смогу таким образом затереть саму винду
<[Raiden]> а с винды - у меня есть сомнения, что можно поставить убунту. Если только через вуби в имидж
<_GerarD_> herscheugh111|2 скачай нормальный свежий Hiren's Boot CD ... поиграйся в биосе... переключи винт на IDE и запускай Хайрен открой МХДД и будет тебе счастье
<herscheugh111|2> _GerarD_: скачал 12, поставил в биосе режим ide, вырубил смарт... ни виктория, ни мхдд не видят - только убунту лайв сд увидело
<[Raiden]> виктория и мхдд лоу левел формат тоже не мгоут делать
<herscheugh111|2> 110 секторов бэд, плюс 3935 уже релокейтед..
<AndreX> guest38903, по сети с помощью дискеты с pxe
<[Raiden]> если там есть такая опция, то имеется в виду что-то другое всеравно
<[Raiden]> насчет ремапов - если хдд сам не ремапит, то возможно уже некуда. Юзайте обход бб или лучше в помойку.
<_leaf_> AndreX, нет дискет ((
<|rapidsp|> herscheugh111|2: ну он же сыпеся, не будет счастья
<[Raiden]> кстати, винт случайно не 10 баракуда?
<herscheugh111|2> 12
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> 12 может на гарантии ещё? :)
<herscheugh111|2> чем же эти 110 релокейтнуть и выбросить за пределы видимых партишнов?
<herscheugh111|2> [Raiden]: как вариант :) разве бэды по гарантии принимают?) скажут "это механическое повреждение" (и будут правы вроде как)
<AndreX> _leaf_, ну тогда с hdd
<[Raiden]> бэдблокс + фдиск )  ,если в линуксе.  бблкс просто выдает номера секторов
<[Raiden]> herscheugh111|2: должны принимать. Сказать что сам убил - могут. Это уже какой сервис в магазе.
<troubadour> как листать найденые фрагменты по маске в man'ах?
<|rapidsp|> пусть доказывают, что механическое
<[Raiden]> любая поломка не по вине юзера , включая беды - гарантийный случай
<_leaf_> AndreX, была такая мысль.. жаль только они у меня забиты все... Придется наверное высвобождать место
<|rapidsp|> а этот винт все равно уже не на что не годится
<[Raiden]> Я 1 раз здал диск за 2 недели до конца гарантии :) правда с другой поломкой
<herscheugh111|2> [Raiden]: буду пробовать, спасибо.. но все-таки если есть возможность научиться ремапить под линуксом..
<AndreX> _leaf_, ну значет высвобождай место если так сильно хочецо поставить
<AndreX> не успел )
<FunkyPunky> ктонить ставил плагин unity3D в браузер  на линукс
<FunkyPunky> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте
<FunkyPunky> ку
<newbie|2> ку
<newbie|2> как оцените статью
<newbie|2> http://kaplunenko.name/ubuntu-10-remote-desktop/
<newbie|2> можно сделать легче или как?
<SergeyIT> а можно опрелить какая ОС на машине удаленно?
<newbie|2> 10.10
<newbie|2> ubuntu
<newbie|2> desktop
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЧТото гуглил и всеравно немного не допонял ,для  kvm виртуальной машины какой лучше формат образа диска использовать raw при использовании на хочте lvm и драйверов virtio в виртуалках
<dimm> всем привет, скоро на работе будем переводить рабочий парк с opensuse на ubuntu. Много ли изменений произошло в самом дружелюбном дист-ве со времен версии 8.04 ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dimm: много
<himik> осень
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну где эти монстры виртуализации)
<[v-8]_jupiter> когда они нужны
<dimm> остановились на убунту, количество софта поражает воображение
<[Raiden]> да мелочь в основном. гном всё тот же гном и т.д. Нет таких изменений котоыре нельзя пережить. Вот 11.04 - это будет да, гномшеллы, юниниты и прочие ужасы.
<AzurUb> привет всем. проблема снес стандартные звуковые драйвера. как их можно восстановить. снес потому что хотел поставить драйвера скаченные с офф сайта asus на звук, при установке они снесли старые дрова а сами ставиться не хотят. =) памагите плиз
<[Raiden]> юнити*
<sharikoff> кто меня звал?
<FunkyPunky> ктонить ставил юнити 3д плагин на лине?
<[Raiden]> AzurUb: в синаптике сделай поиск по словам alsa и pulse и доставь. Я не в курсе что именно ты снес.
<AzurUb> ок
<AzurUb> пробую
<[Raiden]> dimm: большой парк?
<dimm> 20 машин
<sharikoff> это кто написал?
<sharikoff> статейку?
<skai> sharikoff: там же написано
<[Raiden]> dimm: ясно )
<skai> sharikoff: я как ъ не полез читать ссылку.там чето полезное есть?
<sharikoff> skai:  аа..
<dimm> [Raiden], так что, кто кого гном-против-кде  ? )
<SergeyIT> dimm, смотря что на машинах, а так можете и не заметить, что 10.04 чем-то от 8-ки отличается, кроме grub
<dimm> SergeyIT, SergeyIT, на машинах вся работа в броузере - Хром, да и подключение к удаленному рабочему столу - для работы в 1С
<[Raiden]> dimm: я бы выбрал гном, наверное, в данный момент )
<Offoffoff> dimm: иконки слева
<Offoffoff> dimm: для окон
<SergeyIT> кнопки?
<Offoffoff> dimm: композитинг поддерживатся в metacity
<[Raiden]> он давно поддерживается...
<[Raiden]> примерно с гном 2.20 +-
<SergeyIT> dimm, так и переходите - хуже не будет )
<Offoffoff> dimm: давно пора придти к нам, к здоровым людям.
<SergeyIT> dimm, можено вроде апгрейдом перейти, но не пробовал...
<[Raiden]> с опенсусе ? :)
<[Raiden]> смотрите хоть на что отвечаете
<skai> апгрейд с сусе на убунту - это сурово.а че сразу не с симбиана?
 * SergeyIT во ляпнул )))
<sharikoff> в домодедово бомбу опять взорвали
<sharikoff> 20 человек погибло
<sharikoff> lenta.ru полулежит
<skai> лента ру лежит
<skai> эт типо убунтоэффект?
<[Raiden]> dimm: а смысл что-то менять .если работа только в браузере )
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе какая разница сколько софта в репах
<dimm> [Raiden], :-D
<skai> sharikoff: час назад взорвалось:)ты тока узнал?
<dimm> [Raiden], я как-то не догодался даже, ты прав )
<dimm> [Raiden], у руководства наверное есть некоторые планы , вкоторое оно меня еще не посвятило
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Master_Bo> вопрос: какой символ поставить в имя папки, чтоб она была первой в списке других? Есть ли он такой?
<paul11> ! ?
<paul11> в винде так во всяком случае
<Master_Bo> в ubuntu
<[Raiden]> 1
<Master_Bo> логично) но некрасиво) просто хочу чтоб одиночные альбомы были в папке типо Разное, но она была первой в списке
<[Raiden]> хотя не очень ясно зачем - есть же избранное для быстрого перехода.
<newbie|2> как обновить виндовс до линукс?
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: из любви к порядку
<[Raiden]> newbie|2: примерно так http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: я часто юзаю разный сортинг, то по имени, то по дате.. ) Так что мне не понять
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: делаю красивую коллекцию музыки, я б даже сказал я в неё не лажу, потому что пользуюсь clementine
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: думаю не мудрствуя лукаво назову "VA" =)
<FunkyPunky> и всеже ктонить ставил unity3d плагин на лине?
<total> всем привет
<FunkyPunky> ку
<total> помогите плиз настроить ldap на работу с mysql
<total> не могу найти не обного руководства
<_leaf__> у меня на этом компе стоит xubuntu как мне настроить подключение к интернету другого компа с виндой через этот. ping на винде есть, а инета нет
<FunkyPunky> свич кросовер или что?
<_leaf__> про свич кросовер это ко мне вопрос? что непонятно в описанной мной проблеме?
<[Raiden]> _leaf__: почитай про iptables шаринг инета , ну и ещё на винде надо будет прописать этот комп как шлюз и возможно днс вбить.
<[Raiden]> там 1 строка, только я не помню
<[Raiden]> в лине всегда так, 1 строка которую надо вспомнить :)
<_leaf__> на винде комп как шлюз прописан.. я же говорю.. пинг есть
<[Raiden]> пинг компа с хубунтой или ип из инета?
<_leaf__> компа с хубунтой конечно.. ))
<_leaf__> когда эту задачу мне нужно было решить с виндой.. то там в настройках подключения которое идет к инету.. нужно было просто галку поставить.. "использовать это подключение к инету для всех компов сети"... а тут такой...
<_leaf__> ...галки нет.. Есть кнопка "Routes.." но что там вбивать не знаю
<[Raiden]> тут это делается командой iptables вместо галки
<[Raiden]> но как я лично не могу подсказать
<_leaf__> ок почитаю
<[Raiden]> возможно это ) в заметках завалялось iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE - он те выдаст на eth0 нет твой
<[Raiden]> только ещё 1 ньюанс
<[Raiden]> net.ipv4.ip_forward =  если есть, меняешь на 1, если нету добавляешь в /etc/sysctl.conf , налету без ребута echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<_leaf__> eth0 - это подключение к инету? А подключение к тому компу который нужно подключить нигде указывать не надо?
<[Raiden]> в примере это ифейс на который надо расшарить, твоя сетевуха на другой комп
<_leaf__> понял
<[Raiden]> но опять же это из заметок, сам я не делал.
<[Raiden]> у меня тут програмка notecase я туда всяки хлам скидываю который кажется интересным.
<antik> _leaf__: сделал? или тебе кинуть рабочий вариант?
<_leaf__> нет не сделал.. я новичок в линукс... Т.к. человек не был уверен.. я решил ещё ползать почитать
<_leaf__> буду рад рабочему варианту
<_leaf__> Raiden, ссылка на то что ты предлагал http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=9692
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> _leaf__: если то что сделал не убрал, вбей на винде ping 77.88.21.3
<[Raiden]> если пингуется, значит надо днс прописать
<[Raiden]> если нет, то извиняйте
<[Raiden]> и строка с иптаблес работает до ребута...
<antik> у меня есть файлик с вот таким содержимым http://paste.ubuntu.com/557697/ стоит в rc.local
<antik> пинги не всегда пойдут. Например в случае по первой ссылке пинги в инет не идут, во втором идут
<antik> хотя если кто подправит мой конфиг и скажет что первые две строчки не нужны, буду рад =)
<[Raiden]> могли бы конечно тоже галку замутить в НМ
<[Raiden]> частая задача.
<dimm> antik, что делаешь?
<bgeyts667> Взрыв в Домодедово
<|yurau|> какой hex редактор посоветуете?
<jah-man> всем привет
<AndreX> jeex?
<AndreX> jah-man, ку
<total> подскажите плиз команду которой можно посмотреть какие потры слушает postfix
<[Raiden]> nestat -antp возможно
<|yurau|> AndreX: сейчас попробую.
<[Raiden]> * netstat
<skai> какого перца у меня хромиум при отправке ссылок и при запуске стартует в фуллскрин режиме?
<total> в каком конфиге указывается какие порты должен слушать postfix, а то он чето нече не слушает
<_leaf_> вот эта статья http://forum.integra-l.ru/index.php?action=printpage;topic=402.0 мне помогла
<_leaf_> правда через консоль у меня ничего не получилось
<_leaf_> тупо утилита с граф ифейсом firestarter всё решила.
<[Raiden]> sudo iptables -L может показать , что ты там фаерстартером сделал, если надо
<_leaf_> ok сэнкс буду знать
<AndreX> skai: может это поможет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=91354.0
<dimm> какую ставить 10.10 , или 10.04 ?
<AndreX> а железо какое?
<skai> AndreX: не
<skai> у мну ноут.второго монитора нема
<skai> если максимизировать окно - становится плохо
<AndreX> хм
<pyxxx> привет всем, вопрос как в ubuntu  открыть порты 27015 и 27005? и в buntu 10.10  есть стандартный бредмаузер или фаервол?
<chelaxe> iptables
<pyxxx> а как открыть порты эти?
<chelaxe> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<chelaxe> далее гугл
<dimm> AndreX, железо можщное, 3 ГГц, 2 Гб
<AndreX> dimm: можеш 10.10
<AndreX> правда 3 ггц и 2 гб оперативы почти не очём не говорит
<SergeyIT> dimm, если не знаешь, ставь 10.04 32 бита
<dimm> а alternate это что за модификация?
<SergeyIT> dimm, без лайв режима и установка без ГУИ
<pyxxx> уф
<pyxxx> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT   данная команда откроет 27015 порт?
<dimm> pyxxx, используй гуй, зачем лезешь в консоль? )
<pyxxx> firestarter
<pyxxx> подойдет?
<chelaxe> используй консоль и не используй гуй для этих целей НИКОГДА
<pyxxx> вы издеваетесь хД
<chelaxe> pyxxx: выполни команду которую написал с sudo впереди и проверь результат
<SergeyIT> pyxxx, а ты как думаешь? )))
<pyxxx> прописал но чтото не зачечаю резултата
<pyxxx> =\
<pyxxx> вообще вся эта канитель у меня заварилась из counter strik 1.6
<AndreX> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT
<SergeyIT> игры - зло
<chelaxe> кхм... +1
<pyxxx> да не то слово
<chelaxe> -p ALL можно)
<AndreX> pyxxx, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<chelaxe> iptables -A INPUT -p all --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT
<pyxxx> GUI  какой можно использовать?
<pyxxx> ваще не получается кс не видит серваки и приконектица не куда не могу
<AndreX> а она это может ваще
<pyxxx> я уже облазил все что можно не  могу эжту проблем решить
<AndreX> покупай лецензионную контру и топай на вин
<pyxxx> наивный
<antik> pyxxx: а почему наивный?
<pyxxx> я пожалуй погуглю и сделаю чем в окно вернусь
<antik> поднимаешь под вином?
<pyxxx> да
<AndreX> и лицуху вин купить не забудь ))
<pyxxx> хД я закажу на халяву если на то пошло хД
<antik> на сайте вайна должны быть инструкции как поднять правильно CS под Wine
<XuMuK> ку
<pyxxx> antik лазил я на winehq
<pyxxx> чет толького ненашел там
<AndreX> XuMuK, q
<antik> XuMuK: ку
<chelaxe> ку
<AndreX> skai: а если у него настройки сбросить?
<skai> AndreX: можно впринципе:)один буй, закладки посинканы:)
<AndreX> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=0a09dd5156dbf678&hl=en
<skai> AndreX: а удалить настройки не проще ли?:)
<AndreX> skai: проще
<skai> не в настройках дело.началось вчера, но вроде ж ничего не менял
<skai> он когда максимизируешь окно - идет фуллскрин
<AndreX> он наверно записал что ему нужно запускаться в фулскрине в настройках
<skai> не
<skai> настройки снес - все равно
<skai> в каких еще?
<AndreX> глюк какойто блин
<chelaxe> скай
<AndreX> может из за компиза
<skai> и че там в компизе может быть не так?
<AndreX> да я гдето видел что из за него он может так себя вести низнаю почему
<skai> а конкретней?
<sharikoff> кто звал?
<skai> sharikoff: никто.спи
<AndreX> ну форуме
<AndreX> смотри в настройках компиза, пункт исправления. там есть исправление старого полноэкранного режима. выруби его
<AndreX> хотя гон по моему
<antik> вопрос, может не совсем по топику. Поставил ircd. Подсажите, как создать постоянную комнату, и как правильно в конфиге прописать несколько админов? Мой конфиг http://paste.ubuntu.com/557752/
<Aselicon> antik: ты меня хочешь за админить?))
<antik> нет =) а почему так подумал?
<Aselicon> antik: ну я бы не отказался:-[
<antik> это локальный сервачок для маленькой локальной сети =)
<Aselicon> ех)
<Aselicon> хочу поадминить))
<pyxxx> Я победил кс =)
<antik> может кто подскажет русский канал где помогут с ircd
<pyxxx> спасибо за содействие)
<antik> ?
<Aselicon> Сделайте меня админом
<AndreX> <Aselicon> создай свой канал )
<Aselicon> там же никого не будет
<antik> как пологается с блэкджеком и шлю... шлюпками
<AndreX> друзей позови
<Aselicon> и убунтоводами!!!
<antik> неужели на ирк-канале нет никого кто помог бы с настройкой ирк-сервера? =)
<Aselicon> antik: что такое ирк?
<antik> irc
<Aselicon> неужели на ирк-канале нет никого кто помог бы обьяснить что такое IRC?
<antik> =)
<vasia> привет
<Aselicon> Ghbdtn
<antik> ghbdtn
<Aselicon> хэ ДЭДЭ
<Aselicon> я хочу есть, помогите
<parfux> установлены 2 компилятора gcc и gcc-4.5. make использует просто gcc, а как сделать чтобы make использовала gcc-4.5?
<parfux> есть переменная окружения где это задается?
<AndreX> <Aselicon> иди поеш
<Aselicon> AndreX: Спасибо, попробую!
<antik> parfux: не пробовал удалить просто gcc?
<antik> Aselicon: приятного!
<AndreX> parfux, gcc --version
<parfux> ну какбы можно, но мне кажется это неправильно, и должно както задаваться через переменную окружения?
<AndreX> ну кабы и нельзя
<antik> ну как бы похоже что gcc это просто ссылка на имеющийся компилятор gcc-4.5
<antik> проверь версию того и другого
<AndreX> угу
<Aselicon> AndreX: я поел, спасибо, помогло
<AndreX> Aselicon, =)
<Aselicon> antik: спасибо)
<Aselicon> AndreX: проблема возобновилась =(
<AndreX> Aselicon, 0_о
<Aselicon> AndreX: но решения кончились...=(
<parfux> да можно в принципе и ссылку подправить, но ведь есть переменные CFLAGS CXXFLAGS значит наверняка и компилятор задается какойто переменной
<Aselicon> у кого нибудь сдесь есть миди клавиатура - keystation 49 e ?
<AndreX> нет у мну есть midi синтезатор
<Aselicon> AndreX: ,kby
<Aselicon> AndreX: мне нужна прошивка на контроллер
<antik> parfux: да это один и тот же компилятор
<Aselicon> ктонибудь прикручивал к eclipse - avr_gcc ??
<korvin> господа, кто из вас юзает Evolution, а кто Thunderbird?
<Aselicon> Thunderbird
<Volkodav> TB
<invi_> Добрый вечер, возникла проблема - поставил ubuntu 10.10, все запустилось "из коробки", но в браузерах (Firefox, Chromium & Epiphany) не открывается сайт lenta.ru (весь остальной инет, по крайней мере сайты гугла, рамблера и т.п. грузятся без проблем). Настройки не менял, ничего н
<invi_> е правил. Кто что может подсказать?
<Volkodav> Evolution  жутко корявая поделка
<chelaxe> +1
<Nebulosa> invi_: сегодня что-то  сдоступом к ленте
<invi_> третий день(
<invi_> из под винды открывается при этом
<Nebulosa> я сегодня заметил
<Nebulosa> а вот это по крайней мере странно
<chelaxe> все ок лента пингуется и открывается
<invi_> в том и дело что она и у меня пингуется
<chelaxe> с двух провайдеров проверил)
<_leaf_> поставил себе xubuntu но он у меня слегка тормозит вплане графики наверное... как в линуксе дела обстоят с драйверами.. у меня скорей всего автоматом нужны встали.. или нужно искать подходящие дрова в инте для видяхи?
<Nebulosa> у меня тоже пингуется
<Nebulosa> и трасы проходят
<invi_> и трасы проходят)
<invi_> а браузеры не грузят)
<Nebulosa> через cameleo.ru открывается..
<invi_> да, через него открылась
<antik> ktynf uhepbncz? yj vtlktyyj
<antik> лента грузится
<invi_> antik, хорошо тебе)
<korvin> _leaf_, что за видеокарта?
<antik> может просто не грузится из-за большого количества пользователей?
<antik> я не читаю новости
<antik> мне хватает баша =)
<AndreX> _leaf_ , ставить из репов или с офф сайта производителя видюхи
<invi_> ati radeon hd 5700
<korvin> AndreX, атишные и интеловские вроде искаробки идут в отличие от нвидии, не?
<invi_> из-за видеокарты может не грузиться сайт? хм.. едва ли)
<AndreX> korvin, нет там только свободные
<_leaf_> radeon 9000 вроде... не помню точное название.. а где в линуксе посмотреть не знаю )))
<chelaxe> из консоли спомощью links попробуй
<korvin> invi_, при чем тут видеокарта?
<invi_> не то прочитал, сорри)
<korvin> =)
<invi_> я уже готов в любую проблему поверить, хоть видеокарта, хоть БП)
<korvin> _leaf_, lspci может показать видеокарту
<antik> смотрю больше народа появилось, может теперь кто поможет с ircd конфигами?
<antik> invi_: тебе там что-то конкретное надо на сайте?
<chelaxe> invi_: links через консоль открывает?
<invi_> любимый сайт просто)
<_leaf_> Radeon 9600
<korvin> старовата
<invi_> chelaxe, "request sent"  и тишина..)
<antik> у меня тоже долго грузится
<chelaxe> так а в файле хост есть что нить?
<AndreX> <_leaf_> xubuntu версия какая
<invi_> 10.10
<_leaf_> да
<_leaf_> 10.10
<chelaxe> invi_: /etc/hosts есть что в нем?
<Aselicon> 10.11.12
<antik> да просто сервак у них не справляется, все хотят почитать про взрыв в домодедова
<chelaxe> так у меня открывается без проблем
<invi_> 3 дня? он через анонимайзер то грузится
<_leaf_> с какими характеристиками карта будет не тормозить с xubuntu (не для игр) ?
<invi_> host.conf ?
<chelaxe> hosts
<chelaxe> gedit /etc/hosts
<antik> случаем провайдер инета не прикрыл сайт?
<invi_> из под винды грузится
<antik> пропиши в лине гугловский днс 8.8.8.8
<go8765> привет всем - есть вопрос - никто не встречал ppa lxdm ? чтобы в 10.10 обновит его ?
<invi_> в хостсе ни слова о ленте)
<invi_> antik, можешь строку привести?
<korvin> _leaf_, дело не в характеристиках, а в том, что под современные дистры есть шанс не найти дрова для старых карт (и вроде как у ати с этим особенно печально)
<chelaxe> invi_: 81.19.85.116 в браузере набери
<skrishi> go8765: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=572&q=ppa+lxdm&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<chelaxe> 81.19.85.116:80
<invi_> chelaxe, набирал, 403 - Forbidden
<_leaf_> korvin, т.е. у меня может и неродные дрова стоят и имеет смысл их поискать?
<chelaxe> 0_о доступ запрещен
<chelaxe> гыыы sudo lenta.ru))))
<invi_> )))
<go8765> skrishi: я на этой страничке был :) - но ниже первой строчки не опустил взгляда :) - а на второй - как раз было то что мне нужно :)
<korvin> _leaf_, http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=9707
<invi_> а у тебя по ip открывается сайт?
<korvin> там правда про мобильный 9600, но смысл ясен
<chelaxe> invi_: кстати нет)))
<korvin> _leaf_, у тебя "родные" дрова просто не запустятся с современными иксами (и возможно ведром)
<skrishi> go8765: там и по первой строчке выходишь на пакет для маверика
<chelaxe> inetnum:        81.19.85.0 - 81.19.86.255
<chelaxe> netname:        LENTARU-SERVERS
<chelaxe> descr:          Lenta.ru collocation
<chelaxe> пардон)
<antik> пропиши в /etc/hosts 81.19.85.116 lenta.ru
<chelaxe> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<invi_> antik, прописал, 0 эмоций
<chelaxe> invi_: http://paste.org.ru/?bknf2o
<invi_> причем он показывает что открывает, строка загрузки вертится, а результата 0
<invi_> chelaxe, не понял
<chelaxe> ip lent`овской на рамблеровских серваках
<chelaxe> нам диапазон ip посмотри может среди них какой нить откроется)
<chelaxe> ну и днс гугловский пропиши
<go8765> skrishi: таки да. спасибо за ответ !
<antik> не могу найти номрального мана по ircd, какая строка что значит. Или хотя бы несколько примеров конфигов =(
<antik> может кто поможет с этим гибридом?
<Aselicon> antik: покушай сначала.. дальше проще будет..
<antik> Aselicon: а это идея! =)
<antik> а то я еще не ужинал =)
<Aselicon> antik: вот сейчас самое время) я уже ем)
 * antik доел последние печеньки и вернулся
 * Aselicon доел пирог и тоже пришел
<Aselicon> У кого нибудь сдесь есть мышь А4 - Х7 ?
<newbie|2> народ почемуто вайн не работает
<newbie|2> ubutnu 10 10
<newbie|2> установил вайн из установщика
<newbie|2> пытаюсь запустить прогу navicat заточеный под убунту
<newbie|2> и не как
<Corsair> Aselicon, у меня
<newbie|2> какая прога альтернатива navicat на линуксе?
<Aselicon> Corsair: альтернативу ОСКАРу нашел? как на линуксе справляешься с макросами?
<Corsair> Aselicon, по правде говоря - я даже незнаю что такое "макросы"
<newbie|2> http://wiki.navicat.com/wiki/index.php/Can_I_run_Navicat_on_64-bit_Linux%3F
<newbie|2> народ
<newbie|2> в вики написано
<newbie|2> нужны либы 32бит системы
<newbie|2> у меня она 64 битная
<newbie|2> где взять либы 32битной
<newbie|2> и как установитть
<newbie|2> ?
<proikeastorm> hi
<VMV> всем привет
<proikeastorm> привет
<yurau_> привет
<proikeastorm> сеня поставил ubuntu и ппц скока вопросов
<VMV> xchat вот уже неделю пишет couldn't look up your hostname, это что за проблема?
<yurau_> proikeastorm, сходи на форум, там много ответов :)
<VMV> но при попытке загрузить список каналов-заходит на канал
<proikeastorm> !
<AzurUb> Хеллоу, вопрос как в Krusader скрыть показ каталогов начинающихся с точки (насколько я понял скрытых каталогов)
<AzurUb> а все нашел
<AzurUb> а то по настройкам как в тотел командере ползаю и не вижу пункт меню вид
<andreylosev> где можно найти документацию по нашему любимому боту?
<andreylosev> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andreylosev> сайт http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ не работает
<invi_> antik, нашел проблему но не знаю как решить)
<invi_> с телефона (подключен к нету через yota max 4g) в убунту переписался днс vnukovo.ru
<invi_> видимо в аэропорту подключался к вай-фаю местному
<invi_> и днс засел как в телефоне, так и теперь в ubuntu
<invi_> и фик знает как его выкорчевывать
<antik> быстрее всего переписать /etc/resolv.conf
<parfux> у меня подобная проблема
<parfux> mint 10 по умолчанию прописан OpenDNS и при каждой перезагрузке resolv.conf переписывается
<antik> аккуратнее заходишь в NM, редактировать активное подключение, там есть вкладка IP и там ДНС. Ставите сервер 8.8.8.8
<parfux> незнаю чем
<parfux> там вообще DHCP стоит
<antik> выбери auto adres only
<parfux> счас посмотрю, мб чтото пропустил
<go8765> есть вопрос - как реализовать выключение/перезагрузку в опенбоксе ?
<go8765> так чтобы не из консоли
<parfux> кнопку на клавиатуре забиндовать?
<antik> есть онлайн сервис по рисованию в assci?
<invi_> пробовал ставить 8.8.8.8 в днс - инет вообще отваливается
<antik> О_о
<invi_> а resolv.conf каждый раз при перезагрузке переписывается
<invi_> да и исправления в нем не помогают(
<invi_> поиск показывает, что vnukovo.ru есть в /dev/root
<antik> у меня прописаны Сервера DNS : 172.22.0.1, 8.8.8.8
<antik> все работает =)
<invi_> сейчас ещё раз попробую
<parfux> а у вас с опенднс на майл заходит?
<parfux> у меня поддомены майл.ру неправильно преобразует
<parfux> например agent.mail.ru у меня не работает
<parfux> а с норм днс - работает
<antik> уточните у провайдера днс, или поставьте авто
<parfux> так да... но меня конкретно беспокоит что resolv.conf при перезагрузке сбрасывается на openDNS
<antik> он и должен генерироваться каждый раз, это что-то типа переменной окружения
<go8765> parfux: а какая команда у гномовского выключателя ?
<antik> если сеть настроена вручную, то днс можно прописать в /etc/network/interfaces
<go8765> parfux: что-то гуевское хочется
<parfux> хм
<parfux> счас посмотрю какая команда
<invi_> как удалить network manager?
<go8765> parfux: всё , нашёл - спасибо
<parfux> какая команда?
<go8765> parfux: я правда всё по отдельности нашёл (ещё бы вместе слепить это) /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown
<go8765> parfux: /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --restart
<parfux> аа
<go8765> parfux: жалко что вот это в опенбоксе не хочет работать gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<parfux> antik:а почему в gentoo resolv.conf тогда не обновляется... если должен=)
<go8765> parfux: ты не знаешь кстати как их общий диалог запустить ?
<parfux> не должен он обновлятся
<parfux> это от дистра костыль какойто, и я хочу его выпилить
<parfux> мм
<parfux> нет
<go8765> parfux: нет -это мне ?
<parfux> lf
<parfux> да
<parfux> gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<parfux> это?
<go8765> parfux: в гноме вроде да - а опенбоксе ничё не появляется ?
<antik> parfux: тут он обновляется либо NM, либо настройками networking
<parfux> там нету такого
<antik> возможно еще какими командами
<Sergey_IT> ку
<go8765> parfux: можна ещё впринціпе qshutdown - но оно чё-то не оч красивое
<sanek> dctv ghbdtn
<sanek> vsem privet
<sanek> chto delat esli vilizaet menu vibora polzovatela (polzovatel odin)  vvozy parol, megaet ekran i snovo eto menu
<parfux> значит с DE беда
<sanek> kak bit
<UNIm95> Sanek 1-е перейди в чате на русский 2-е внизу на экране выбора юзера есть кнопка выбора сеанса. Выбери безопаный гном 3-е глянь на нашем форуме
<sanek> ne mogy sizy c flash
<UNIm95> Sanek второй пункт понял?
<sanek> 3-e tam est ili ti na oteb ckazal, da vse takze
<go8765> кто - то получил бан
<UNIm95> Go8765 и кто?
<jham> вот читаю блин http://lenta.ru/vacancy/programmer/ - описание честное, понятное без понтов. но всё надо испортить одним "Работы много, времени на эксперименты мало. нужен профессиональный код в сжатые сроки." и тем самым сказать "вобщем, берём и говнокод, если он как ниÐ
<Dr_Cat> Здрасте всем. У меня проблема, не могу подключить интернет, надо создать подключение PPPoE при том что бы проводное стандартное eth1 оставалось подключеным, ато DSL подключение отключает проводное стандартное...что предложите делать?
<miramoro> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как настроить разрешение на втором мониторе? оба монитора 1280х1024, получается настроить каждый из них только если другой не подключен. при одновременном подключении разрешение 1280х1024 для неосновного монитора недÐ
<antik> Dr_Cat:  а зачем тебе два подключения?
<Dr_Cat> просто вот в чём прикол, у меня в городе ЛАН сеть между всеми компами, ИП раздаётся автоматом, но для того что бы подключится к инету через
<Dr_Cat> эту сеть, надо создать ПППоЕ
<antik>  консоли выполняешь ppoeconf
<Dr_Cat> немного бредово=( Раньше было ВПН подключение к инету, то было проще...
<Dr_Cat> выполнял...нифига, просканировало и ничего е нашло...
<Dr_Cat> просто стоял ХП, то всё работало...а вот на Убунте не хочет...
<antik> так впн и сейчас есть, в чем дело? прописываешь сервер как надо и все ок
<Dr_Cat> нет, ВПН не прокатывает, надо только ПППоЕ, просто ДСЛ соединение разрывает подключение к локалке...а так не должно быть=(
<Dr_Cat> надо что бы вместе работали...
<antik> ну так выполни ppoeconf
<Dr_Cat> выполнял...оно там что-то сканирует, и выбивате что чё-то не нашло...
<antik> ун значит где-то там что-то не так делаешь
<Dr_Cat> вот и я думаю...
<Dr_Cat> а что я не знаю...
<antik> если бы думал, то говорил бы конкретнее где вылетают ошибки, извини, штатный прорицатель сейчас в оффлайне
<antik> и ты уверен что тебя не устраивает стандартное dsl подключение? может просто стоит добавить роуты в локальную сеть?
<UNIm95> Antik косяк в том что если поключаешь дсл через нм то он рвет четевое соединение. Как результат нет возможности лазить по локалке
<UNIm95> *сетевое
<miramoro> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как настроить разрешение на втором мониторе? оба монитора 1280х1024, получается настроить каждый из них только если другой не подключен. при одновременном подключении разрешение 1280х1024 для неосновного монитора недÐ
<Dr_Cat> дело не в этом, ДСЛ инет работает через локалку...через провод, а нм разрывает локалку, от того и не подключается дсл...=(
<Dr_Cat> а через pppconf не выходит...он тоже что-то выдёт...
<Dr_Cat> просто это всё я только что сидел настраивал по телефону=)) Так что много рассказать не смогу...какие-там ошибки=)
<Sergey_IT> !255 > miramoro
<ubuntuhelp> miramoro, please see my private message
<miramoro> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как настроить разрешение на втором мониторе?
<miramoro> оба монитора 1280х1024, получается настроить каждый из них только если другой не подключен.
<miramoro> при одновременном подключении разрешение 1280х1024 для неосновного монитора недоступно.
<go8765> Dr_Cat: почему ты говоришь что через pppoeconf не выходит ?
<AzurUb> Ребята помогите. В NetBeans не могу сохранить проект, подскажите что сделать или подскажите хорошую среду разработки по с/c++ наподобии визуал студио
 * Aselicon слушает катю самбуку
 * skrishi играет в судоку
 * Aselicon лучше бы играл в судоку
 * artus читает всякую фигню
 * Aselicon играет блюз на губной гармошке
 * AndreX настраевает eggdrop
 * artus все никак не может осилить губную гармонику
 * Aselicon думает что еслиб у кого было желание осилить губную гармонику то, Aselicon,  с радостью помог бы хотящему..
<artus> Aselicon, хыыы...
<artus> Aselicon, науучиш? )
<Aselicon> artus: гармоха то есть?
<artus> ога)
<Aselicon> artus: в скайп стуканешь?
<Aselicon> дудеть ща можешь?
<artus> не, ща думаю меня жынка прибьеть)
<artus> Aselicon, ты в какое время бываеш тут ? )
<Aselicon> artus: :-D
<Aselicon> я тут каждый день)
<Aselicon> моя мадам просто ненавидит когда я начинаю дудеть =)
<artus> хех)
<Aselicon> а че у тебя за гармоха?
<artus> hohner  traveller
<Aselicon> тональность?
<artus> вот знал бы тональность сказал бы )
<Aselicon> у меня 3 хонора)
<artus> C кажитсь
<Aselicon> сильвер стар, марин бэнд, про харп
<artus> точно с
<Aselicon> До, Ля, Соль
<Aselicon> *THUMBS UP*
<Aselicon> бэндишь?
<artus> Aselicon, ну тогда когда смогу дудеть, не боясь по голове получить, на толксы тебя позову, чтоб ты мне на пальцах расказал)
<artus> Aselicon, скажем так, дудю ^_^ ни о каком бенде говорить пока не приходитцо)
<Aselicon> ничего) все приходит)
<Aselicon> в одну дырку то дудишь?
<artus> ну если языком закрывать соседнюю то да ) иногда и так умудряюсь)
<Aselicon> artus: А без языка?)
<artus> ну как звезды станут) я ж говорю, вообще не ахти пока) но я буду тренироватцо)
<artus> я как бе саму логику процеса не до конца понимаю
<Aselicon> оке) я тебе все расскажу)
<Aselicon> а сколько трэвелер стоит?
<artus> Aselicon, давай на #linuxtalks , там пофлудим) и я потихоньку поучесь)
<artus> эм, а фиг нает, гдеть за ~12-15 $ брал
<Aselicon> тогда я отсюда выхожу)
<artus> зачем ?
<Aselicon> мне нельзя сидеть и там и тут)
<artus> O_o
<Aselicon> мы отловили баг))
<artus> а, в кутиме чтоль?
<Aselicon> дадада)
<artus> переходи на вичат)
<artus> на самом деле не все так страшно )
<Aselicon> идем на #linuxtalks, =)
<Aselicon> ?
<artus> ну я там )
<Aselicon> ок
<artus> ща скажу как добавить эту фигню что у меня )
<artus> буфер которая )
<Aselicon> artus: ты мне?
<artus> угу
<artus> промахнулся)
<Aselicon> ыыы
<XuMuK> parcellite какой нить?)
<Aselicon> хмм
<artus> не, нафиг аспел )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-25
 * skrishi думает
 * Aselicon спит
<Aselicon> есть кто?
<skrishi> угу
<Aselicon> жаль... я надеялся что никого...
<skrishi> ))
<skrishi> чего не спится то?
<Aselicon> спится)
<Aselicon> ну надо спать..
<skrishi> а чего тогда сидишь?
<Aselicon> на соседнем канале застрял
<skrishi> хм..болтун? ))
<Aselicon> ага)
<Aselicon> ужас уже пол5го!
<skrishi> угу.. я вот тожэе об этом с ужасом думаю
<skrishi> но мне ещё работать и работать
<skrishi> а завтра не на работу вроде ))
<Aselicon> это да...
<skrishi> !poster
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='poster'
<skrishi> блин как это пишеться )))
<Aselicon> что)
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<skrishi> спасибо ))
<artus> да незачто)
<Aselicon> artus: как ты догадался)
<artus> Aselicon, дык телепатия же )
<Aselicon> =)
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557924/
<skrishi> он привык к тому что половину буков путаю в слове )))
<artus> мдя )
<Aselicon> ыыы
<artus> skrishi, а смысл в чем ?
<skrishi> игры? в развити внимания у детей ))) но прикольно ))
<artus> темболее в поле 3 на 3 )
<skrishi> все играют на воображаемой доске
<artus> skrishi, скорее не внимания а пространственного мышления )
<Aselicon> вот если вуб 3х3х3...
<Aselicon> *куб
<skrishi> чисто на внимание очень мало упражнений, на самом деле... они все так или иначе завязаны на что нибудь ещё
<artus> ну в принципе и куб со стороной 3 не сложно )
<Aselicon> а если 4 то уже капец
<skrishi> я знаю два таких.. первое с часовой стрелкой.. второе концентрация на дыхании.. по типу медитации..
<Aselicon> а я бы поспал....
<artus> Aselicon, дык ложись) проблема то )
<skrishi> можно ещё сюда отнести с бумагой и карандашём, типа чертишь линию и когда отвлёкся кривую.. но оно сомнительно ))
<Aselicon> дык незнаю)
<skrishi> да, ложись иди.. затвра на работу небось
<artus> skrishi, не, лутше если отвлекся то пальцы в рожетку ) очень дисцыплиниреть)
<Aselicon> нее завтра дома спаааать
<skrishi> =)) за это можно подсуд пойти )
<artus> skrishi, а можно не пойти) совал пальцы в розетку ) щиплет но не более ) читер )
<Aselicon> )
<skrishi> блин, они у меня туда не лезут.. я в детстве спицы туда совал )))
<skrishi> но сейчас, особенно с детьми, блин. они умные такие стали, чуть что, сразу в милицыю.. типа над ними учитель издевается, бъёт, домагается
<artus> ну дык , че воспитал то и получай )
<skrishi> Упражнение проводится точно так же как и предыдущий вариант, только в  усложненном варианте: увеличено количество мух (их две). Команды "мухам"  подаются отдельно.
<skrishi> в кубе 6х6х6 =)))
<artus> skrishi, даеш 8м мух и играем в пятнашки)
<skrishi> :D
<artus> лана, про мухи это уже совсем офтоп )
<tenshigo> skrishi: препод?
<skrishi> блин.. что-то у меня браузер подвисает ((
<skrishi> tenshigo: ну как тебе сказать )))) наверное да )) корочка покрайне мере от минестерства образования ))
<artus> tenshigo, флудер)
<skrishi> artus: :P я флужу только когда можно ))
<tenshigo> artus: кто бы говорил...
<skrishi> Играть в эту игру можно в парах или вдвоем. :D
<skrishi> блин, иногда читаешь людей с дисертациями и думаешь, где же их учили )
<Aselicon> artus: эээй
<tenshigo> skrishi: не важно где, наверно важен потенциал самого человека и такое качество как мудрость более важна чем интеллект.
<artus> Aselicon, чавой?
<skrishi> и он ушёл )
<skrishi> tenshigo: не знаю.. мудрость странная вещь... знание само по себе странная вещь... опасная.. а мудрость тем более... не всегда приятно понимать что происходит.. иногда хочется ничего не понимать.. тупить
<tenshigo> skrishi: делай все что хочешь. это твое желание и твоя жизнь, но нужно понимать что все имеет свою цену и заплатить  все же придется.
<skrishi> =)
<tenshigo> отказываться от своих желаний глупо. зачем же тогда жить...
<tenshigo> а живем ты для того что бы дотягиваться дол желаемого.
<tenshigo> мы*
<tenshigo> в общем ты понял :)
<skrishi> многие люди даже не знают чего они хотят на самом деле.. им кажется что они хотят одного, а на самом деле достигая этого понимают что хотели другого
<skrishi> понять, чего ты действительно хочешь тяжело )
<tenshigo> не спорю. поэтому понять самого себя прежде важнее всего.
<tenshigo> прежде чем ты преложишь все силы на достижения ложных желаний. но и это важный урок.
<tenshigo> да и если подумать... ложных желаний не бывает.
<skrishi> дзен )
<tenshigo> сам себе удивляюсь -_-
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> самое удивительное существо это я (С)
<tenshigo> верно. каждый так же думает. ведь в каждом из нас свои миры...
<tenshigo> миры в каждом из нас... просто глубоко вдуматься и башню сносит...
<skrishi> да.. ум который видит ум в мире видящий ум в мире )))
<skrishi> миры ))
<skrishi> достаточно просто вложенности мира, что бы мозг поехал.. наверное я немного туповат действитено, но лет 10 назад у меня ехала крыша от таких мыслей ))
<tenshigo> ну и еще имел ввиду микро и макро миры... в каждом маленькая вселенная... а о фантазии вобще тихо умолчу -_-
<artus> так, заканчивайте флудить
<tenshigo> ок. и так не слабо нафлудили :)
<skrishi> блин,  artus, всё равно все молчат =((
<studiozus> Есть кто живой?
<skrishi> угу
<studiozus> Вот у меня возник такой вопрос,свободное время хотел уделить изучению какого либо языка программирования,на каком языке чаще всего пишутся программы(приложения) для Ubuntu?
<skrishi> С++ и Пифон
<artus> на английском )
<AndreX> чем конвертировать текст в utf-8?
<skrishi> конвертатором )
<artus> iconv -cf cp1251 -t utf8
<artus> cat zzz | iconv -cf cp1251 -t utf8 > xxx
<artus> как то так )
<AndreX> о, пасиб, artus!
<skrishi> эх, мне бы так владеть терминалом )
<AndreX> skrishi: man терминал )
<tenshigo> не терминалом...
<skrishi> угу, а потом man zzz && man xxx =)
<tenshigo> а базовым функционалом любой unixподобной оси.
<tenshigo> что сложно так как утилит не мало.
<skrishi> с добрым утром )
<studiozus> skrishi большое спасибо,еще вопрос а С# используется или чисто С++??
<skrishi> эм
<skrishi> я даже не знаю как тебе ответить
<studiozus> ну незабивай голову ерундой мне и так достаточно твоего ответа,я еще раз благодарю за консультацию! Ток теперь надо определиться С++ или Python и где литературу брать)
<skrishi> studiozus: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B
<skrishi> отсюда начни.. там внизу ещё куча ссылок есть
<tenshigo> http://www.imageshark.in/show.php/3969_default.jpeg.html
<studiozus> Шпасибо уважаемый)
<skrishi> tenshigo: прикольно )
<tenshigo> skrishi: так старался :). и без всякого стороннего по типа доков.
<tenshigo> на само деле все лучше, но внезапно добрая половина эффектов отвалилась. такой вот KDE4 :)
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> ради прикола спустя 4 года снова прошел http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<inkvizitor68sl> результаты почти не изменились. только Mint добавился
<inkvizitor68sl> но его 4 года назад и не было
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: тесты?
<zizitop> 95%
<zizitop> Gentoo
<zizitop> как-то так :)
<zizitop> ну и  95% Slackware
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан, убунту, кубунту, сейчас добавился минт
<tenshigo> 100% Kubuntu. 95% Debian. Mint, Ubuntu, 90% Ark, Knoppix -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня по 100% все 3
<inkvizitor68sl> и 95% кубунта
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты наверно гном выбрал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> gnome+deb
<tenshigo> kde4+deb -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> есть 2 расово верны пакетных системы
<inkvizitor68sl> apt
<inkvizitor68sl> и порты
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное должно умереть в муках
<tenshigo> порты в смысле генту...
<inkvizitor68sl> порты в смысле OpenBSD/FreeBSD
<zizitop> порты в смысле бсд
<tenshigo> ааа. ну да. только это не линукс :)
<inkvizitor68sl> emerge _такой_ свободы не даёт
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, почему не линукс? есть дистрибутивы с портами
<tenshigo> например?
<inkvizitor68sl> сча подумаю
<inkvizitor68sl> ну во первых дебиан _)
<tenshigo> можно прикрутить?
<inkvizitor68sl> LFS бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, так
<inkvizitor68sl> build-dep
<inkvizitor68sl> потом уже не помню чего писать, правда
<inkvizitor68sl> но там качаешь исходники из deb-src
<inkvizitor68sl> делаешь с ними чего нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> собираешь бинарь
<inkvizitor68sl> и ставишь
<inkvizitor68sl> его
<inkvizitor68sl> порты.
<tenshigo> ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, без дерева
<inkvizitor68sl> в OpenBSD вообще гениально всё
<inkvizitor68sl> дерево портов валяется на сайте тарболлом - куда надо, туда и распаковывай
<tenshigo> хотел про сабайон спросить... судя по всему он должен быть гибче всех.
<tenshigo> всмысле пакетный менеждер.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну как сказать
<inkvizitor68sl> гибкий
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> но portage портит всё)
<tenshigo> ну что то вроде этого ответа и ожидал -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> собрать чтоли эксхербо, блин
<tenshigo> это что такое? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://multilinux.sakh.com/ омайгад
 * tenshigo разрабатывает программу поиска рисунков по всем доскам. на java правда...
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохоххоххоохохоо
<Offoffoff> Рождество грядёт!
<Offoffoff> Возрадуйтесь!
<rapidsp> опять?
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: снова ты... -_-
<Offoffoff> ^_^
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: "на самом-удобном-в-мире (для нас) дистрибутиве - Slackware" Вот он, оказывается, какой!
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, а у тебя там кодировка ещё и правильная) ?
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> надо было koi8r нажать
<tenshigo> удобство прямо прет через край у слаки только не знаешь с какого боку.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, да лана
<inkvizitor68sl> между прочим всё удобно
<tenshigo> ну да. когда сам его создашь.
<tenshigo> вот вручи ночичку слаку... еще матом потом покроет...
<Offoffoff> Просто надо использовать ubuntu netistall.iso
<Offoffoff> Будет та же слака, но лучше
<tenshigo> вот то же верно. и арчи не нужны.
<inkvizitor68sl> LFS рулит в любом случае
<Offoffoff> сайт сдох в 2008 году
<tenshigo> слака же вроде без патчей. вот попробуй разберись какой подход правильный.
<inkvizitor68sl> правильный подход - у бсдей
<inkvizitor68sl> хочешь - с патчами
<inkvizitor68sl> хочешь - без патчей
<Offoffoff> Человек в предпоследнем сообщении написал, что занялся переводом LFS
<Offoffoff> и исчез.
<inkvizitor68sl> и ipfw куда понятнее iptables
<Offoffoff> Плохая примета, заниматься LFS.
<inkvizitor68sl> а уж pf тем более
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: это не линукс -_-
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: проникся..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> только не фрей
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> да ладно
<tenshigo> net.
<inkvizitor68sl> у фри как то топорно всё
<sharikoff> просто
<sharikoff> это называется просто
<inkvizitor68sl> например, я так и не смог сменить suexec root dir
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо
<inkvizitor68sl> вот портирую  ispmanager на опенок
<inkvizitor68sl> и утрутся все хДД
<sharikoff> =))
<tenshigo> не так то это и просто.
<ceval> re
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, не просто что?
<tenshigo> портировать.
<inkvizitor68sl> да ланааа
<inkvizitor68sl> надо только сессию сначала всё же сдать
<tenshigo> по мне лучше сразу выбрать "правильную" платформу и не забыть. та же java.
<tenshigo> ляп так ляп. "не" лишнее.
<romansyroezhkin> Предлагаю сегодня обсудить узкие места безопасности в общественном транспорте
<romansyroezhkin> А то вечером вылет из домодедово
<tenshigo> линукс то тут причем уважаемый?
<rapidsp> 2 раза в одну воронку не падает
<romansyroezhkin> Линукс совершенно верно не причем. Однако мы сообщество людей, которые так или иначе связаны одним интересом. Если я не прав извините
<artus> неправ)
<tenshigo> -_-
<tenshigo> artus: точно? :)
<artus> tenshigo, я к тому что ну совсем уж ацкий флуд разводить не стоит)
<inkvizitor68sl> есть #linuxtalks
<inkvizitor68sl> наркоманить следует там.
<tenshigo> -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> romansyroezhkin, это к тебе было в первую очередь ;)
<romansyroezhkin> Я понял
<romansyroezhkin> и уже молчу давно
<artus> romansyroezhkin, на толксы заходи, там обсудим)
<romansyroezhkin> Люди кто может научить справляться с btrfs
<tenshigo> не используй ее.
<romansyroezhkin> tenshigo: почему?
<tenshigo> сама фс заметно тормозит.
<romansyroezhkin> не заметил
<romansyroezhkin> сижу уже с октября
<tenshigo> зато я заметил как пакеты ставил.
<romansyroezhkin> незнаю незнаю. все отлично работает. однако пока не научился делать снепшоты. что очень огорчает
<tenshigo> лучшая фс это XFS, но и у нее есть много серьезных недостатков.
<inkvizitor68sl> romansyroezhkin, а чего с ней справляться?
<inkvizitor68sl> лучшая фс
<inkvizitor68sl> это ext3
<inkvizitor68sl> для дома.
<tenshigo> нее. она самая надежная и тормозная.
<inkvizitor68sl> тормозная?
<tenshigo> ага.
<inkvizitor68sl> да у тебя диск возможности даже reiser первоого не может перекрыть
<romansyroezhkin> ну незнаю я как снапшоты делать
<inkvizitor68sl> romansyroezhkin, http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/8/btrfs/
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: что ты имеешь ввиду?
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, то, что любая из современных ФС с запасом перекрывает скоростные ТХ любого sata диска.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну одного в смывсле
<tenshigo> так та оно так. но кроме пропускной способности есть другие ТХ
<tenshigo> кому интересна теоретическая пропускная способность... только разве что для общего ознакомления...
<jillsmitt> !пинг
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<_GerarD_> Аааа... китайцы окупирут вселенную...
<antik> всем доброго утра
<antik> есть кто из админов irc-серверов?
<bggooo> спят может)
<bggooo> подскажите чем можно объединить несколько pdf файлов в один?
<artus> а что под собой подразумевает админы  irc-серверов ?
<bggooo> можно и консольные апплиухи
<bggooo> artus, наверно это и подразумевается_
<bggooo> :)
<SergeyIT> где тут самый наиглавнейший админ? )))
<bggooo> http://freenode.net/ может там не?
<_GerarD_> Я тут! тыц тыц тыц!
<_GerarD_> :)
<SergeyIT> bggooo, сам же и ответил - net )
<Senya> Всем привет
<bggooo> да ладно, хватит стебаться над чуваком, лучше мне по делу ответте)
<SergeyIT> bggooo, так вроде на форуме было, или это твоя тема?
<bggooo> не, я ничего не писал, я думал может мне сразу ответят  :)
<artus> bggooo, goo.gl/wz3Ox
<SergeyIT> bggooo, PDF Split and Merge утилита для объединения и разбивки pdf документов
<bggooo> SergeyIT, artus спасибо, нашел :)
<jillsmitt> в нормальном pdf viewer'е есть функции экспорта страницы (или печати в pdf формате) и импорта страниц
<antik> artus: люди настраивавшие irc сервера
<SergeyIT> antik, так у них свой канал, наверно, типа #irc - поищи (но на аглицком)
<antik> Не могу разобраться с настройками ircd, может кто подскажет с настроечками? или кинет ссылки на манула/готовые конфиги
<antik> нашел канал разработчиков ircd-hybrid, но там сидит 4 человека, и ничего не отвечают
<artus> я чегото не допонял) причем тут вообще сервера irc )
<jillsmitt> и чем они отличаются от веб серверов
<artus> нет, и каким они боком к этому каналу
<jillsmitt> он не может конфиг демону нормально написать
<artus> ииии
<jillsmitt> antik: чувак, обратись к документации с сайта демона
<jillsmitt> там стопудова лежит типовой конфиг
<antik> покажи где http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/
<antik> =)
<artus> @voice antik
<jillsmitt> antik: IRC contact: #ircd-coders on irc.ircd-hybrid.org
<jillsmitt> antik: да и еще ты тупой
<artus> !pm > antik
<ubuntuhelp> antik, please see my private message
<artus> @voice jillsmitt
<Senya> Народ, кто мне подскажет как прилогинится к виндовому домену. То бишь машину в домен я вогнал а логиниться как где писать логин и пароль?
<jillsmitt> artus: ради бога
<antik> jillsmitt: если ты не заметил, то я уже сижу на том канале, и написал, что ничего там не отвечают
<antik> artus: извини, просто не хотел засорять общий чат
<antik> artus: скажи за что предупреждение
<arku> Senya, на моменте авторизации в систему, получается что то вроде DOMENNAME/USERNAME
<artus> за офтоп ) топик нанала читай это раз, правила читай это 2 )
<artus> *к
<antik> artus, ой не, чи не оффтоп
<arku> bggooo, если еще нужна я посмотрю в своих скриптах, находил консольную утилиту, умеет объединять пдфы
<arku> antik, напиши в приват в чем проблема, посмотрю, а то тут ругаются
<bggooo> arku, уже нашел удобная и простенькая pdftk
<arku> bggooo, вот, да, именно она
<arku> я просто не мог вспомнить название)
<jillsmitt> antik: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4077
<jillsmitt> круто да?
<jillsmitt> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/h7setup.html
<jillsmitt> это тот же ircd
<arku> А как нибудь можно использовать линуксовые драйвера под виндой, никто не в курсе? мне под сканер надо. Буду благодарен за направление куда копать если оно существует :)
<jillsmitt> поэтому по ircd-hybrid нет ничего
<artus> arku, чегой? O_o
<Nebulosa> arku: лолшто?
<arku> artus, есть сканер который под виндой не работает(нету дров) а под линуксом есть :)
<jillsmitt> arku: все в проекте sane, иначе сканер надо менять
<arku> Fujitsu S510M
<Nebulosa> arku: ставь linux - очевидно же
<artus> arku, вт и прикручивай его к линуксу
<arku> Nebulosa, не могу, это не домой и не мне)
<Nebulosa> arku: бро я тебя понимаю, но дров линуксовых нет
<Nebulosa> они в ядре
<arku> фигова
<arku> я думал может есть какое нибудь псевдо устройство которое может использовать sane драйвера)
<artus> arku, вопервых, к производителю, вовторых ты ну соовсем промахнулся каналом ) в третих ставить на венду линуксовые драйвера - звучит феерично сам опо себе
<antik> jillsmitt: спасибо
<arku> artus, у производителя точно нету дров, если я такое задам на канале #windows меня оттуда ваще ваще выгонят)) а третий пункт согалсен, сам в шоке от такого вопроса от себя))) но других вариантов нету)))
<artus> arku, а ты думаеш отсюда не выгонят?
<jillsmitt> antik: если бы ты пораскинул мозгами, вопрос отпал бы сам собой - "а что за постфикс -hybrid вообще?"
<Senya> arku: а если у меня по глупости разнве логины в домен и на локальную машину?
<arku> artus, не знаю) думаю нет
<artus> ошибаешся
<arku> artus, ну значит так тому и быть)
<arku> мне как то все равно какой платформой пользоваться, каждая предназначена для своей задачи и этой холиварности я не поддерживаю
<jillsmitt> официальный представитель холиваров
<artus> arku, мне всеравно что тебе всеравно) это правил канала не отменяет)
<artus> arku, а вообще ради интереса на форуме запости, мож кто чего и подскажет )
<arku> такие сложные вопросы на форуме не решаются, я уже пробовал =(
<arku> а thunderbird интегрируется в убунту вместо еволюшена? Ну что бы там в менюшке был такой понтовый?:)
<Nebulosa> вроде да
<artus> вроде нет
<arku> хы :)
<artus> ну разве что плагинами )
<Nebulosa> я эволюшн пользую
<Nebulosa> тундра кажется недоделкой..
<arku> эволюшен кажется тяжелым :)
<jillsmitt> !png
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='png'
<tenshigo> !jpeg-turbo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='jpeg-turbo'
<Nastya_> привет всем
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<Nastya_> посоветуйте  какой из емаксов и ск акими надстроцйками лучше использовать для latex
<Nastya_> потому что я видела замечательную версию емакса на маке - с превью формул и прочими радостями, теперь хочу повторить это на убунте
<Nastya_> но при этом емакс на убунте выглядит.. хм. он как то очнеь странно выглядит.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya_, aptitude search emacs | grep gtk чтобы выглядел нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> а никого случайно нет, кто на дельфи в детстве писал?
<antik> inkvizitor68sl: не писал но пописывал=)
<inkvizitor68sl> antik, насколько сурьезно?
<antik> ничего серьезного, ты спроси, может подскажу
<Offoffoff> sharikoff[away]: на МКС опять жесткое порно
<inkvizitor68sl> жесткое порно в домодедово
<inkvizitor68sl> 20к таксисты просят
<chravn> Ку.
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<chravn> Подскажите пожалуйста где в системе хранится информация о прокси.
<chravn> а то при ипдейте вижу "Не удаётся соединиться с 192.168.250.1:3128 (192.168.250.1). - connect (111: В соединении отказано)"
<chravn> Сквид отключил за не надобностью.
<inkvizitor68sl> если в гуях - то администрирование - прокси серверы
<chravn> не вижу там такой вкладки (
<chravn> Она в параметрах и там пусто.
<chravn> И ещё вопрос "Не удалось найти подходящий ключ для vpn" это что означает?
<SergeyIT> chravn, если для апдейта, то в синаптике есть настройка прокси
<User556[web]> Вопрос  нужен ли антивирусник на ubutu 10/10
<chravn> SergeyIT:   не для апдейта, с прокси разобрался.
<chravn> а вот впн теперь вообще признаков жизни не подаёт.
<Nastya_> кстати, можно еще просьбу. Снимите уже с меня бан - а то надоело левыми путями сюда ходить
<chravn> User556[web]:   а не ужто под убунту вирусы появились?
<SergeyIT> Nastya_, щас еще добавят )
<SergeyIT> chravn, а ты загляни под клаву - стаями бегают )
<chravn> Мне на работу привезли 2 литра водки для протирки драйверов ветошью так что не бегают.
<SergeyIT> chravn, живодер )
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<chravn> Блин до 10.04 обновлять будет целый час ((
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, здорово
<User556[web]> Ага видать все  с десть с юмором, а ответить просто нельзя было,  все знать невозможно
<SergeyIT> chravn, а ты на чем был?
<chravn> 9.10
<gaga_rin> зря всё сломал
<SergeyIT> User556[web], здесь тоже всё не знают (
<chravn> User556[web]: да вроде как на каждом углу говоритсья что вирусов под лины практически нет. А чтобы его схватить нужно доставить библиотеки, скачать исходный код скомпилироать и запустить его.
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, а может и не зря...
<User556[web]> спасибо все понял))
<gaga_rin> после 9.10 бубунта перестала быть
<inkvizitor68sl> после 9.04
<chravn> gaga_rin:  почему?
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, это ты зря. У меня 9.10 один день стояла и сразу 3 баги обнаружил
<skai> после 12.10
<chravn> skai:  ))
<SergeyIT> skai, как экзамен? (С праздником, кстати!)
<skai> SergeyIT: а никак.матов мало.ыуз решил платников не оплативших следующий семестр(следующицй.я еще этот не закрыл, а они следующий) не допускать к сдаче.сообщили об этом сегодня.в день, когда не допускают)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Harlem about pm
<ubuntuhelp> Harlem, please see my private message
<skai> artus:
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: а начиная с 10.04 чтото поломали и у мну стал мерцать экран и греться ноут
<gaga_rin> с выходом новых версий лучше должно быть. или хотя бы оставлять то что сделали до...
<enriko_fermi> supernick: вместо суперник используй свой
<SergeyIT> skai, сочувствую (.
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: да ну пушных зверей поборем
<enriko_fermi> пойду в гедит поматерюсь:0
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, так поищи таблетку - на форумах обсуждалось
<enriko_fermi> зы.походу мой пров заблочил ленту.ру за чтото
<gaga_rin> видео так и нерешилось но и ххх с ней. мне было лень уже.
<enriko_fermi> @voice gaga_rin
<gaga_rin> о отлично
<gaga_rin> ххоть как белый человек
<rtus> @op
<rtus> ыы
<gaga_rin> с войсом ^_^
<rtus> я за него
<FeuerEngel> Платон, да не гони. всё норм открывается
<gaga_rin> та с @ а я с + так что
<rtus> FeuerEngel: так.не пали контору
<rtus> FeuerEngel: я скай
<FeuerEngel> скай лайн?
<rtus> FeuerEngel: а у мну не робит.а с немецкой прокси норм
<rtus> FeuerEngel: http://fan.lib.ru/l/lokhard_d/si_02.shtml
<AzurUb> ребята подскажите визуальную среду разработки наподобии визуал студио с/с++
<rtus> AzurUb: бумажная записная книжка и карандаш.плюс фантазия
<Nastya_> AzurUb:  netbeans? Eclippse?
<FeuerEngel> rtus не слишком ли много на себя берёшь?
<rtus> FeuerEngel: в самый раз:)ты меня знаешь:)
<AzurUb> во про нетбинс
<AzurUb> я проект там сохранить не могу
<AzurUb> в чом дело
<Nastya_> f xnj ujdjhbn&
<rtus> !q | AzurUb
<ubuntuhelp> AzurUb: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Nastya_> а что говорит?
<FeuerEngel> rtus ога, глобальный переход на всех пользователей PC на линукс
<SergeyIT> AzurUb, на форуме в программирование зайди...
<rtus> FeuerEngel: неее:)нафиг глобалщина:)
<AzurUb> ок
 * rtus скоро начнет кастрировать за задавание вопросов без вопросительного знака
<SergeyIT> AzurUb, причемм на любом *никсовом форуме )
<FeuerEngel> rtus так будет проще всех контролировать ;-)
<XuMuK> ку
<rtus> XuMuK: че сломал?
<AzurUb> мне впринцепе нетбинс понравился но вот то что сохранить не могу напрягает искал по гуглу не хватило ума найти так что решил тут спросить
<NoOova> Народ рботали с одт когда нить?
<rtus> NoOova: не.только играли
<rtus> !ask | NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> мне надо экспорт сделать из консоли odt => postscript или pdf
<NoOova> желательно сразу в пдф
<XuMuK> rtus: с чего ты взял?
<FeuerEngel> rtus да юморист ;-)
<rtus> NoOova: ооо умеет сохранять в пдф же
<NoOova> умеет
<NoOova> а если xserver'а нет?
<Nastya_> там, видимо, много файлов и скрипт. :)
<rtus> XuMuK: ну я думал у тебя что веселое
<rtus> NoOova: а всякие odt2pdf тебе не нравятся?
<Nastya_> а такие разве есть?
<SergeyIT> AzurUb, а что значит не может сохранить? Как же другие работают ⚳
<rtus> хз.про тхт слышал.
<NoOova> rtus: а всякие odt2pdf используют OOo как сервер
<Nastya_> ну у других просто места свободного на диске больше.
<NoOova> =)
<AzurUb> ну компилит спокуха а вот хочу сохранить проект и пункт меню не нажимаеться
<NoOova> а у меня xserver'а нет
<rtus> NoOova: без иксов это ты сурово захотел
<AzurUb> он черным горит
<NoOova> захотел
<rtus> xopek: хопек
<NoOova> поэтому впринципе согласен на промежуточный postscript
<rtus> AzurUb: ему стыдно сохранять такой код
<AzurUb> код норма
<rtus> NoOova: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=82244
<Nastya_> AzurUb:  Я не очнеь разбираюсь, но разве проект не сохраняется автоматически перед компиляцией?
<NoOova> rtus: читал это
<NoOova> вторая ссылка в гугле
<arku> NoOova, unoconv а эту прогу пробовал?
<AzurUb> хм нифига
<SergeyIT> Nastya_, секретные проекты нельзя записывать )
<AzurUb> всо
<AzurUb> ребята
<rtus> NoOova: ну и что ты оттуда вынес?
<AzurUb> переустановка спасла
<AzurUb> щас все нормально работает
<andreylosev> о----952
<AzurUb> осталось только опенгл выучить
<SergeyIT> AzurUb, а codlite пробовал ¿
<AzurUb> неа
<SergeyIT> code*
<NoOova> arku: unoconv это пакет который содержит odt2pdf
<AzurUb> ща посмотрю
<NoOova> rtus: я оттуда вынес что оно тоже основывается на Ооо
<NoOova> оно конечно хорошо, мне нравится как опенофис экспортирует
<NoOova> но ставить xserver на боевом сервере
<NoOova> и тратить его раму на опенофис
<NoOova> rtus: наверное следующим советом будет http://www.odttopdf.com/
<NoOova> =)
<rtus> NoOova: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=11890 а такой грязный хак?
<rtus> NoOova: или ты и против фреймбуфера?
<NoOova> чмаи,
<NoOova> xvfb?
<NoOova> страшноватосвучит
<NoOova> так и думал что X это от того что мне ненадо, а FB - framebuffer
<NoOova> =)
<rtus> NoOova: xvfb provides an X server that can run on machines with no display hardware and no physical input devices. It emulates a dumb framebuffer using virtual memory. The primary use of this server was intended to be server testing, but other novel uses for it have been found, including testing clients against unusual depths and screen configurations, doing batch processing with Xvfb as a background
<rtus> rendering engine, load testing, as an aid to porting the X server to a new platform, and providing an unobtrusive way to run applications that don't really need an X server but insist on having one anyway.
<rtus> NoOova: сначала прочти, потом ругайся
<NoOova> rtus: блин оно очень полезно наверное и хорошо. но там сервак 24/7 с кучей работающих проектов
<NoOova> если он у меня свалится после этого?
<NoOova> тут же ядро трогается
<arku> так можно думать при любых действиях или бездействиях)
<rtus> NoOova: бекапи наше всьё
<NoOova> arku: ага =) к себе, через 4-мегабитный канал
<NoOova> и на винт 80-ку
<rtus> http://www.oooninja.com/2008/02/batch-command-line-file-conversion-with.html
<rtus> NoOova: но только по моей доброте
<rtus> для новее 2.3 версий хвфб не нужен
<rtus> NoOova: и осиль уже гугель:)
<troubadour> как в smplayer вывести на экран меню dvd?
<troubadour> или там такого нет?
<troubadour> почему карман cdrom не вынимается нажатием кнопки на лотке?
<Nastya_> troubadour: очевидно, застрял.
<dmay> вот скажите, умные люди, как этот ваш квассель портаблом сделать? симлинк на ~/.quassel в дропбокс не предлагать >.<
<troubadour> тут одни долбаёбы!
<troubadour> умных нет
<dmay> ffffuuuuuuuu
<Nastya_> troubadour: не могу с вами не согласиться
<rtus> @kban troubadour
<rtus> @kick Nastya_
<dmay> rtus: ух тыыы, новый оп :3
<dmay> и злющый, главное (
<rtus> dmay: не узнал?ник же виден.артус
<dmay> rtus: поперезамаскировывались тут, не знаешь уже кого бояться (
<rtus> dmay: теюе тока дмитрия боятсо
<dmay> rtus: да ну его этого гитлера... ну отдохну от ирки ещё месяцок, пока у вас бан-лист опять не переполнится ))
<rtus> @mode +b *!*@*94.25.210.15
<rtus> это должно помочь от насти:)
<rtus> FeuerEngel:вот так у нас тут живут:)
<FeuerEngel> rtus Я практически ничего не понимаю, но что-то знакомое мелькало :-)
<rtus> FeuerEngel: ты не стесняйся:)правила написаны в топике:)соблюдай их и ты на 50 процентов защищен от произвола
<rtus> sharikoff: ыпч
<FeuerEngel> rtus а на остальные 50?
<rtus> FeuerEngel: а это как в россии.как интерпретируют закон - так и порешат:)
<SergeyIT> а порешат в любом случае - у опов плюрализм )
<FeuerEngel> rtus даже ты не сможешь помочь?
<rtus> FeuerEngel: с чем?
<sharikoff> q
<FeuerEngel> rtus с произволом
<dmay> так, ладно, если с квасселем помочь никто не может, и всё равно вы тыт про политоту болтаете
<rtus> FeuerEngel: я ж его творить то и буду:)
<dmay> а насоветуйте хороший видеорегистратор что ли?
<rtus> dmay: бери гнусмасы:)
<dmay> rtus: чочо?
<rtus> dmay: видеорегистратор гнусмас на машину:)
<FeuerEngel> rtus а ты не слишком ли разошолся?
<dmay> а когда ето гнусмас стал вры выпускать? О_О
<rtus> FeuerEngel: это я еще спокоен:)
<rtus> dmay: не выпускает?а стоило бы:)
<MegaHack> привет всем!
<dmay> MegaHack: пришёл? давай, советуй видеорегистратор!
<rtus> sharikoff: о.кстати.напомнили мне про логи.я у тя зеэнцу хотел стрельнуть:)
<MegaHack> подскажите пожалуйста, что делать...есть ощущение что помирает жесткий диск. каждый раз при перезагрузке не может примонтировать фс. вылетает в initramfs. лечу пока что SystemRescueCD запуском из под него fsck. SMART пишет что на диске 28 битых секторов. есть как
<MegaHack> ие нибудь советы?
<Aselicon> @rtus =)
<dmay> MegaHack: совет один - купи новый от греха подальше
<rtus> MagicLover: ага.бери газету и изи объявления экстрасенсов.они подскажут.а у нас тебе придется точно сказать, какую ошибку говорит при загрузке
<dmay> потом больше бабла на спецов по восстановлению потратишь
<sharikoff> rtus: невопрос
<rtus> http://www.lorquotes.ru/view-quote.php?id=5130
<MegaHack> дело в том что и этот не совсем старый) менял уже) а ошибка "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or dircectory" то же самое еще две строки только с /sys on /root/sys и /proc on /root/proc
<MegaHack> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<rtus> MegaHack: а проверить fstab не?
<MegaHack> можно поподробнее, не очень в этом шарю...
<rtus> MegaHack: ты в нее загрузиться можешь?
<MegaHack> нет, в том то и дело. только после fsck через rescue cd
<rtus> заодно проверить грубконф
<rtus> значит примонтируй этот хард сча. sudo mount /dev/sd## /mnt
<rtus> потом cat /etc/fstab
<rtus> cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<MegaHack> пробовал, ничего не происходит.
<rtus> то есть
<MegaHack> после sudo mount /бла бла бла initramfs просто висит
<MegaHack> и с LiveCD тоже не маунтится
<MegaHack> выкинуть его к чертям?)
<rtus> ага
<MegaHack> а что может вызвать эту дрянь по идее?
<SergeyIT> так может с кабелизмом проблемы?
<dmay> MegaHack: выкидывать не обязательно! можно сделать прикольные висюльки на стену!
<dmay> ну или подцепить вторым и хранить ненужные файлы, типа тонн порнухи
<MegaHack> уже 3 штуки висят :DDD
<dmay> MegaHack: эммм...
<dmay> MegaHack: по моему, тебе стоит задуматься о чем-то в своей жизни...
<dmay> коль диски так дохнут ;)
<MegaHack> ну, один от ноута угробленный с помощью PS3 и два просто старичка от допотопного компа)
<MegaHack> два 3.5' они в принцепе рабочие)
<NoOova> Народ напомените плиз как выбрать яа машину
<NoOova> ява машину
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell MegaHack about pm
<ubuntuhelp> MegaHack, please see my private message
<NoOova> select-java-alternatives
<SergeyIT> MegaHack, за 15 лет только 1 диск полетел и тот явно проблемный тип был (электроника) - тебе есть о чем задуматься )
<skai> @op
<Aselicon> Давайте петь песни!
<skai> @voice Aselicon
<Aselicon> хахааа допелся)
<Aselicon> !тест
<skai> @kick Aselicon failed
<Aselicon> я больше не буду
<skai> молодец.правила читал.только надо еще извинение добавить для искренности
<Aselicon> извините...
<Aselicon> оО
<dmay> мда, на две  минуты отвернулся, а у вас тут опять беспредел и насилие
<Aselicon> а чем rtus отличается от artus кроме одной буквы?
<rtus> тем, что буква а - @  такая
<Aselicon> так это ты
<rtus> нет
<rtus> не я
<rtus> это бот
<Aselicon> боты не кикают
<dmay> кстатида
<rtus> ubuntuhelp has kicked Aselicon
<rtus> убунтухелп - бот
<dmay> а в какимх ещё клиентах опов до сих пор собачкой помечают то?
<Aselicon> виииииииичат
<rtus> вичат торт
<dmay> кекеке, проклятущие красноглазеки
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<rtus> sharikoff: так почму знц показывает так мало сообщений?
<sharikoff> как настроишь
<rtus> ну я поставил буфер 50
<Aselicon> rtus: блин меня на линустолкс забанили
<rtus> @kban 3600 Aselicon вот тебе для равновесия
<Aselicon> нет
<sharikoff> rtus ну поставь 150
<Aselicon> ненадо
<rtus> @kban  Aselicon 3600 вот тебе для равновесия
<rtus> перепутал время и ник:)
<rtus> так.навеное надо чтобы тут чтото писали, пока мну нема
<rtus> так.вы пофлудите как я выйду
<skai> че все молчали чтоли?
<skai> sharikoff: я то хоть нормально статусил?эвеил всмысле
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<sharikoff> rtus has changed their nick to "skai|away"
<skai-falkorr> ну нормально знач
<skai-falkorr> а все молчали после выхода?
<skai-falkorr> просто совсем ничего не пришло
<An4a> тишина, и мертвые с косами стоят
<An4a> отличное место, чтобы поговорить с самим собой
<Yanicus> А!!! Кто здесь?! о.0
<An4a> это я, твоя совесть...
<SergeyIT> не мешайте спать!
<An4a> а чего ты на работе спишь?
<skrishi> всем доброго утра! )
<SergeyIT> а кто сказал что на работе )
<SergeyIT> ¿
<An4a> по-моему, утро уже давно закончилось. еще немного, и наступит вечер ))
<skrishi> когда встал тогда и утро
 * skrishi пьёт чай сонно потирая глазюки
<Senya> skrishi Да уж это только у счасливчиком
<An4a> вот везет же людям
<skrishi> думаю мне не везёт.. в следующем месяце жрать будет не на что )))
<An4a> *An4a вытирает сопли и завидует
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> (слешь)me
<An4a> спс
<sharikoff> чо за флуд?
<sharikoff> скажите что значит bonding interface
<skrishi> аааа... обсуждаем работу пхп 5 в маверике =))
<skai> эт собрать несколько портов в группу?
<skrishi> sharikoff: сращивание
<sharikoff> skrishi: я тоже умею гугл транслейтом пользоваться
<sharikoff> но факт что не сращивание
<skai> а мой вариант был близок?
<NiCloAy1> sharikoff: несколько интерфейсов физический в один.
<sharikoff> ну.. примерно похоже
<sharikoff> но не то
<NiCloAy1> skai: стопудово :)
<sharikoff> NiCloAy1: =)
<skai> sharikoff: а если принять порт - как порт рж45?:)типо несколько интерфесов?
<sharikoff> vlan в простонародье
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> двоечники
<skai> бондинг интерфейс - это port trunking в простонародье:)
<skrishi> http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/2.9/interface/bonding.pdf
<skrishi> несколько интерфейсов на один айпи получается.. чтото типа
<skai> skrishi: ты все равно уже ответил неправильно
<skrishi> переводить нужно )
<skai> skrishi: баллов в викторине не получишь:)
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> не транк
<skai> sharikoff: давай бот.следующий вопрос:)
<Yuretsz> А где лежат все .desktop файлы для программ?
<Yuretsz> А то мой баг закрыли, а как удалить ритмобокс из менюшки так и не ясно https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/685725
<Yuretsz> Проехали, нашел
<bu1ka> кстати, на рутрекере лежит вполне смотрибельная запись вебинара из "Специалиста" по Линуксу. Для новичков очень даже.
<User433[web]> ребята помогите. начудил чтото. при загрузке машины где отображаетса "Grub/Burg" монитор пишет вне диапазона 74,5kHz / 60Hz
<Geracl> Привет всем,у меня проблема .начинаю заливать дамп sql через командную строку (дамп весит примерно 300мб) и через 2-3 минуты сесии удаленки внц обрывается и не могу обратно подключится
<Geracl> что не так?
<skai> Geracl: запусти пинги удаленки минут на пять.и проверь нема обрывов в одни и теже моменты или есть
<chravn> Здрасте.
<Geracl> пинги без потерь
<skai> Geracl: все пять минут?
<Geracl> консколь может грузит систему на 100% и мб изза этого?
<chravn> не могу понять при рестарте демона hostapd  вижу "ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported
<chravn> rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory№
<_GerarD_> !paste > chravn
<ubuntuhelp> chravn, please see my private message
<ydz> Добрый день всем!
<chravn> _GerarD_:  в правилах написанно что текст больше 3-х строк )
<ydz> Народ, расскажите как определять метку раздела диска вида (hdX, X)
<chravn> _GerarD_:  их тут ровно три
<chravn> ydz:  в гуях дисковой утилитой.
<ydz> не видно в GParted
<ctrlok> hi2all
<ctrlok> Никогда не ставьте альфу гнома третего из ппа
<ctrlok> :)
<ctrlok> до сих пор систему чищу
<ctrlok> с утра
<skai> @voice ctrlok
<_Ron_> на то она и альфа какбэ
<ctrlok> ну логично
<ctrlok> убунта 11.04 тоже в альфе
<ctrlok> не
<bu1ka> не забудьте только багрепорт написать)
<ctrlok> гном3 можно ставить как офф. советует
<ctrlok> уже :)
<ydz> Расскажи про gnome3
<ctrlok> у меня там проблемы с муттом вышли
<ctrlok> да ничего особенного
<ydz> ну как, совсем ничего?
<ctrlok> я его таки поставил, через жхбилд
<ydz> Уродство?
<ctrlok> ну.. гном :)
<ctrlok> стандартная тема посимпатичнее второго гнома
<skai> гном торт
<ctrlok> всяко лучше кед :)
<ctrlok> ну скринах выглядит красивее
<ctrlok> чем есть на самом деле
<ctrlok> как и последний понт убунты с десктопэдишн
<rtus> @op
<_GerarD_> rtus а что буковку "а" проглотил чтоли?
<_GerarD_> :)
<_GerarD_> ай... простите))
<NoOova> народ как получить список переменных окружения в баше
<NoOova> утм
<NoOova> env
<bu1ka> env
<Nebulosa> env
 * rtus правильный ответ утм получен за 1.3с. пользователь NoOova получает 14б.
<bu1ka> а я?
<NoOova> Блин надо викторину сюда обучающую по убунте
<NoOova> чтобы 1 вопрос выдавала по апросу
<bu1ka> кстати, очень позновательно будет
<ctrlok> ага
<Nebulosa> не надо викторин, пожалуйста!
<ctrlok> главное еще вопросы в левой кодировке задавать. И премию за ответ "юз утф8"
<NoOova> таку меня ещё вопрос) как мне пост переменные прочитать из CGI, они в env не попадают
<_GerarD_> Иль отдельно комнату для викторин
<_GerarD_> ы*
<ctrlok> гедит :)
<ctrlok> поидее для викторин уже должен быть плагин для ви
<rtus> первый кто напишет годного бота для викторин - получит приз
<ctrlok> для ви?
<NoOova> ага приз,
<NoOova> банан
<bu1ka> приз - чит для бота
<NoOova> на год
<ctrlok> и два киви
<_GerarD_> rtus матаем на ус
<_GerarD_> rtus блин, а в правилах написано использование ботов запрещено! :(
<_GerarD_> Дасада...
<rtus> так призом будет бан:)
<bu1ka> бан-банан
<ctrlok> А как отличаете бота от небота?
<ctrlok> Я просто в техподдержке работаю
<ctrlok> Недавно встал такой вопрос
<rtus> бот никогда не признается, что он бот:)
<rtus> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<ctrlok> По телефону куча народа звонит - ведет себя как боты
<ctrlok> и не презнаются тоже
<bu1ka> бот на все вопросы отвечает 6
<ctrlok> что-то гном3 отнял у меня все силы
<_GerarD_> Ну тут явно будет бот который будет реагировать на команды, и действовать по написанному скрипту!
<ctrlok> Булка: точно
<ctrlok> и нормальную статистику предоставляет
<_GerarD_> Особых примет не нужно))
<ctrlok> \ми ушел курить.
<_GerarD_> rtus а почему бы и нет? я про комнату с ботом...?
<_GerarD_> Не прямо тут на канале а отдельно...
<_GerarD_> По моему мнению, было бы не плохо...
<_GerarD_> Хотя кто как считает... у всех у нас разное мышление...
<bu1ka> и для нубов типа меня было бы очень полезно
<_GerarD_> И осуждать его не в праве никто...
<_GerarD_> Но увы есть правила, которые гласят о запретах...
<_GerarD_> И не только...
<_GerarD_> Да и для меня было бы полезно!
<bu1ka> можно было бы начать с элементарных команд баша
<bu1ka> и опций к ним
<_GerarD_> Да я уверен, для многих тут было бы полезно!
<bu1ka> блин, я бы на неделю залип, параллельно сохраняя логи
<_GerarD_> да блин логи тоже можно чтобы бот держал и выкладывал вроде этих...
<_GerarD_> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<_GerarD_> артус... а если такую темку замутить отдельным чатом? например на стороннем серваке?
<_GerarD_> И ссылку выложить тут в топике...
<_GerarD_> Есть желающие посидеть...
<_GerarD_> Повторюсь, но я и сам не против бы поучиться...
<_GerarD_> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<_GerarD_> :) а можно привязать к моему нику тоже что нибудь?
<rtus> можно
<rtus> @kban _GerarD_ 3600 например бан на час
<rtus> мнеж не жалко^_^
<NoOova> :-D
<rtus> @mode -b *!~gerard@217.174.229.226
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell _GerarD_ about pm
<ubuntuhelp> _GerarD_, please see my private message
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell _GerarD_ about pm
<_GerarD_> жаль... печалька((
<_GerarD_> тогда, буду ждать однофамильца, думаю он мне сможет дать совет...
<baltazor> всем привет, возник такой вопрос: почему VNC тормозит на вирт машине на сервер?
<_GerarD_> Прошу прощения за беспокойство <rtus>!
<baltazor> от чего зависит скорость работы VNC ? При том что RDP работает в разы быстрее
<Nebulosa> от разрешения экрана..
<baltazor> ставлю 1152*768 и максимальное качество и по раб. столу ели ходит
<skrishi> кто-нибудь знает как трансмишен убрать в трей? ))
<Nebulosa> в настройках галочку поставить
<skrishi> о_О
<skrishi> ща посмотрю )
<lepota> кто нить знает как настроить пиджин, чтоб не показывал уведомлений о том что такой-то юзер блин в сети??? в настройках программы не нашел подобного пункта...
<Nebulosa> skrishi: посмотри, посмотри
<_GerarD_> skrishi http://itmages.ru/image/view/111307/a8c92cbe
<Nebulosa> виндовс лоадер детектед
<skrishi> спасибо большое
<ctrlok> !_GerarD_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='GerarD_'
<ctrlok> Не добавилось :(
<_GerarD_> lepota http://itmages.ru/image/view/111308/06b7efd0
<ctrlok> <lepota> - не юзать пиджин :) Он вообще очень странный в настройках
<_GerarD_> ctrlok бред
<|rapidsp|> lepota: в натройках модулей посмотри, может там чего...
<_GerarD_> ctrlok ручки поправят всё
<lepota> спасибо :)
<lepota> модуль просто подробней не посмотрел :)
<_GerarD_> lepota скринчег помог?
<lepota> да
<|rapidsp|> _GerarD_: а ну да :)
<_GerarD_> рад
<proikeastorm> подскажите нужно сделать доступ к папкам по сети, а мне пишет требуемые пакеты не установлены, галочку поставить незя
<_GerarD_> !samba > proikeastorm
<ubuntuhelp> proikeastorm, please see my private message
<ctrlok> <proikeastorm> ищи в синаптике по словам наутилус самба
<lepota> а по нфс нельзя? проще вроде ведь?
<_GerarD_> lepota не всегда))
<ctrlok> <_GerarD_> а как в пиджине настроить группировку контактов с совместной историей? Или уже есть плагин?))
<_GerarD_> Случаи бывают разные...
<lepota> я самбу так и не смог настроить :)
<hellguard64> Привет всем!
<_GerarD_> lepota работает идеально))
<ctrlok> кстати, кто ттам помнит, что в убунте по дефолту за клавиатуру отвечало?
<lepota> я подключиться могу - а вот ко мне нет...
<ctrlok> менеджер в смысле
<ctrlok> Лепота: а иптаблс на дроп всех инкомингов стоит?))
<_GerarD_> lepota доступ гостевой давать нужно
<lepota> про иптаблс я ничего не знаю...
<lepota> для открытия пользовался gadmin - не помогает...
<NoOova> lepota: пропишите sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<_GerarD_> !iptables > lepota
<NoOova> =)))
<ubuntuhelp> lepota, please see my private message
<NoOova> шучу не пишите
<lepota> для иптаблс стоит gui firestarter
<ctrlok> так а что пишет в месаджес когда кто-то подключается?
<_GerarD_> lepota не юзай гуи! имхо командная строка не обманывает!
<_GerarD_> ctrlok не понял вопроса))
<ctrlok> Юзай гуи - командная строка приучает к командной строке.
<lepota> мне тоже кто-то так сказал - а как раздать инет на машину с виндой не подсказали - нашел руководство с firestarter'ом им и воспользовался...
<ctrlok> что пишеться в вар\лог\мессаджес при попытке внешнего подключение при включенном дебаге самбы?
<lepota> :) как запустить дебагмод?
 * _GerarD_ АФК!
<ctrlok> лепота: вопрос твой просто уже тысячу раз обсудили везде где только могли
<ctrlok> про раздать интернет
<ctrlok> Не помню как. Посмотри в гугле :)
<ctrlok> Вообще, гугл - полезная штуковина
<lepota> ага - я смотрел - дней 5
<ctrlok> надо себя приучать им пользоваться.
<lepota> гугл... но ни один рецепт не работал
<ctrlok> Ну. В следующий раз будешь меньше смотреть
<ctrlok> Не может такого быть
<ctrlok> Что бы ничто не работало
<ctrlok> секунду
<ctrlok> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/MDKman/services-masq.html
<ctrlok> вторая ссылка по запросу
<ctrlok> http://www.google.com.ua/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+hfplfnm+bynthytn#hl=ru&sa=X&ei=mN4-TeusEcbJswbp1NiJBQ&ved=0CCcQBSgA&q=linux+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82&spell=1&fp=30844fadad5f755b
<ctrlok> http://www.google.com.ua/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+hfplfnm+bynthytn#sclient=psy&hl=ru&q=samba+debug+mode&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=30844fadad5f755b -- первые две и дальше - отличные ссылки по твоему вопросу
<ctrlok> что я делаю не так?
<ctrlok> ладно, буду через пару минут
<rtus> !enter | ctrlok
<ubuntuhelp> ctrlok: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<hellguard64> кто-нибудь меня видит?
<rtus> hellguard64: нет
<_GerarD_> hellguard64 неа
<hellguard64> я имел ввиду то что я пишу, только что подключился, проверяюсь
<_GerarD_> hellguard64 А как ты смог?
<_GerarD_> Ну чтобы мы тебя не видели?
<_GerarD_> Как у тебя это получилось?
<hellguard64> недюжинный ум и стальные руки-крюки
<SUFLEX_> а скажите почему  в "synaptic" и "apt-cache search cups"  при поиске [например, слова cups] дают разный результат. [75 пакетов против 86] "
<_GerarD_> hellguard64 бывает, но всё равно не видно)
<_GerarD_> SUFLEX_ apt-cache насколько я знаю ищет в кэши а синаптик и в репах тоже...
<hellguard64> ну и хорошо что не видно, чего людей зря пугать:-D
<_GerarD_> hellguard64 точняк... маскируйся так же и будет тебе счастье))
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> _GerarD_  а тут у synaptic выход меньше
<SUFLEX_> наоборот
<SUFLEX_> получается
<rtus> SUFLEX_: мож апткеш ищет не в назвваниях,а в описании.в этом дело может
<SUFLEX_> 75 против 86
<_GerarD_> SUFLEX_ эммм может быть он в синаплике группирует зависимые проги в одну?
<_GerarD_> синаптике*
<_GerarD_> а в кэши ты видишь их все как файлы))
<_GerarD_> незнаю, это просто мои догадки
<_GerarD_> чесс слово!
<SUFLEX_> ну я точно я не знаю ). сам не знаю. а как добиться равных результатов. ну пускай даже с dpkg
<User499[web]> нужна помошь с установкой
<rtus> User499[web]: моральная?психологическая?
<User499[web]> техническая
<rtus> User499[web]: нам приехать и установить за тебя?
<SUFLEX_> rtus  очень может быть
<rtus> !ask | User499[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User499[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<_GerarD_> User499[web] если моральная, МЫ С ТОБОЙ! Приступай смело!
<rtus> !q | User499[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User499[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User499[web]> нет лучше ответить на пару вопросов к томуже  ко мне доликий путь
<User499[web]> прива  я ставлю версию 11 04 вроде   начал устанавливать на один из дисков   все скопировалаось  но при  пуске не вижу в меню операциоанных систем
<_GerarD_> User499[web] в каком меню?
<User499[web]> у меня несколько систем на компе
<User499[web]> юбанту  3 тя
<User499[web]> 2 вижу в списке запуска  3 нет
<rtus> User499[web]: загрузчик груб ставил в главную загрузочную запись7
<User499[web]> да
<User499[web]> ставил  по умолчанию
<rtus> User499[web]: сомневаюсь
<User499[web]> там  вроде не запрашивали параметры
<_GerarD_> User499[web] а это что? "юбанту 3 тя" я не догоняю)
<User499[web]> система  сделала запрос сказала что есть несколько систем установить   гру  сказал да  все
<rtus> !gnazi | User499[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User499[web]: Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия програм и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<User499[web]> 11
<User499[web]> ох простите  , я с линуксом первый раз общаюсь    простите уж чайника на первый раз
<rtus> User499[web]: во перых настройки установки загрузчика были отдельно.тебе при запуске показывает виндовый загрузчик?
<SUFLEX_> User499[web]   не "юбанту", а "абэнтьЮ"
<User499[web]> да при запуске есть виндовый  загрущик
<rtus> !link | ctrlok
<ubuntuhelp> ctrlok: Не насилуйте собеседников длинными ссылками. Используйте сервисы goo.gl и им подобные
<User499[web]> афигеть , надеюсь запомню
<proikeastorm> расшарил файлы, на другом компе нашел себя но открыть не могу пишет что система не разрешает доступ удаленных пользователей, ВНИМАНИЕ ВОПРОС, как сделать?
<ctrlok> rtus: принято
<User499[web]> знать бы еше  что такое   гоо.го
<User499[web]> ааа
<ctrlok> Кстати, никто не знает крипта, который ссылки будет в хотурл преобразовывать?
<User499[web]>  ну  вы меня отправляете искать   в гугле ошибки
<ctrlok> Я помню была надстройка для каиро
<User499[web]> ок спасибо за поддержку
<ctrlok> User499[web], Что у тебя стряслось?
<_GerarD_> User499[web] google :)
<ctrlok> proikeastorm, шарь наутилусом
<ctrlok> Или ты им и шарил?
<rtus> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<_GerarD_> User499[web] нет это не тебя касалось...
<ctrlok> у наутилуса неплохие настройки для вендоюзеров
<_GerarD_> User499[web] ты впервые ставишь убунту?
<User499[web]> я  устанавливаю систему  11.04 ь   , преобразовал диск скопировал распокавал файлы установил гру  истема  успешно встала   пытаюсь запустить с жд  ничего не идет даже не вижу  в  меню запуска систем
<User499[web]> да я  чайник
<sid_old> hi all
<sid_old> хреново быть чайником
<_GerarD_> User499[web] http://www.ubuntologia.ru/installation
<ctrlok> User499[web], что именно не видно? Система запустилась?
<proikeastorm> а дак я написал в терминале типа для установки самбы он пишет она установлена уже, как открыть тгда , и не могу установить графическую оснастку для нее скачал, и ввожу в терминале что он просит а он пишет типа нет этого
<proikeastorm> и что такое наутилус?
<User499[web]> меню запуска  только винды
<ctrlok> ну это та штучечка, которой ты папки смотришь
<proikeastorm> :-D
<ctrlok> User499[web], Ну видимо не установил тогда систему
<proikeastorm> дак я ей расшарил, а мне доступ надо сделать
 * rtus намекае, что помимо наутилуса есть pcmanfm, thunar и богом проклятый dolphin
<sid_old> !nautilus | proikeastorm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nautilus'
<_GerarD_> User499[web] есть поучительная информация?
<_GerarD_> User499[web] Много людей которых я знаю начинали с этой статьи... точнее с этого сайта, полёт нормальный!
<User499[web]> да нет вроде все установлино
<_GerarD_> User499[web] откуда ты?
<User499[web]> африка
<alexzulu> rtus: а почему дельфин богом проклят?
<_GerarD_> User499[web] круть... http://www.ubuntologia.ru/installation читай внимательнее и будет тебе счастье!
<User499[web]> еще   вопрос   может кто знает , после  преоброзования   диска и установки  линукса    диск не форматируетя
<chelaxe> через что форматишь?
<chelaxe> ку
<_GerarD_> User499[web] смотря как ты проведёшь эту операцию... если грамотно, то ничего не случится!
<User499[web]> через дос
<ctrlok> _GerarD_, ты   забываешь    ставить      табы   после     слов
<_GerarD_> Действуй по мануалу ссылку которого я тебе кинул сверху... читай внимательно шаг за шагом... пойми сам процесс...
<sid_old> User499[web]: гыыыы
<proikeastorm> а есть инфа описание разделов из которых файловая система состоит, какая папка что в себе содержит?
<ctrlok> ох
<_GerarD_> ctrlok что что?
<ctrlok> _GerarD_, как User499[web]
<alexzulu> proikeastorm: есть стандарт на это.
<ctrlok> троли нынче пошли один другого хуже
<User499[web]> <_GerarD_> ладушки  спосибо хоть на этом , если че линово поставлю там на много все проще
<chelaxe> +1
<SUFLEX_> Question: Почему chrome все время забывает параметры синхронизации после перезагрузки
<SUFLEX_> ?
<_GerarD_> ctrlok он ведь видит что я ему начал объяснять...
<User499[web]> <ctrlok> ты сам то  ваще валакешь ?  прочитал брошурку и пенишся сидишь
<proikeastorm> а ссылочку можно:-|
<ctrlok> User499[web], Я не пенюсь. Я же не пиво. Хотя я и хочу им стать
<ctrlok> Тебе дали четкий мануал
<ctrlok> Юзай его
<ctrlok> И вопросы только по мануалу
<ctrlok> Это адекватно и нормально :)
<User499[web]> <ctrlok> спасибо
<ctrlok> Всегда рад :)
<rtus> @kick
<ubuntuhelp> (kick [<channel>] <nick> [<reason>]) -- Kicks <nick> from <channel> for <reason>. If <reason> isn't given, uses the nick of the person making the command as the reason. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<rtus> @kick User499[web]
<User499[web]> <ctrlok> это уже белая горячка
<rtus> @kick ctrlok
<rtus> @kick "User499[web]"
<rtus> @kick _GerarD_
<rtus> а теперь все дружно вспоминаем, что надо делать, если вас кикнули
<ctrlok> Просить пощады?
<alexzulu> rtus: послать опа?;)
<rtus> @voice alexzulu
<AndreX> ложиться спать )
<rtus> @voice ctrlok
<alexzulu> о! мой статус повышен до войса.:)
<_GerarD_> rtus Просить прощения, но я не знаю за что? Я вроде бы ничего не сделал, всего лишь попытался помочь человеку!
<rtus> ctrlok: вообще советовал бы почитать правилаютам все описано
<rtus> _GerarD_: флуд и косвенно - разжигание срача между контролком и вебюзером
<ctrlok> rtus, я читал, сказать по правде. Но зная природу людей, которые могут меня кикнуть - они могут кикнуть за что угодно :)
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell alexzulu about v
<ubuntuhelp> alexzulu, please see my private message
<rtus> ctrlok: там сказано что делать, если кикнули
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell ctrlok about v
<ubuntuhelp> ctrlok, please see my private message
<ctrlok> почитать правила?))
<_GerarD_> Артус я не понял... прошу простить, я дал ссылку, и попросил внимательно действовать по пунктам!
<alexzulu> rtus: а не проще на канал +m поставить и всем давать войс сразу. а потом крикунов глушить забирая прова но не кикая?
<ctrlok> А.
<ctrlok> Простите меня все :)
<rtus> _GerarD_: ага.а про табы - это инструкция?
<alexzulu> вроде такая процедура стандартная и по правилам.
<rtus> ой чую я неискренность:)
<_GerarD_> Я про табы не писал...
<ctrlok> А позвольте полюбопытствовать, за что меня кикнули? За пять сообщений подряд?
<ctrlok> Так я же по делу :)
<rtus> ctrlok: за срач
<rtus> _GerarD_: ты сорри:)случайно зацепил:)это контролок табами веселился
<ctrlok> При чем тут срач? Я ж как раз его прекращал
<_GerarD_> rtus а блин...
<rtus> ctrlok: прекращал его я:)
 * alexzulu сидит и думает. всё в убунту не так. то кнопки слева то войса дают вместо того чтобы заткнуть.
<rtus> ubuntuhelp: tell alexzulu about v
<ubuntuhelp> alexzulu, please see my private message
<rtus> а кнопки сверху - это удобно
<rtus> у меня так давным давно стояло
<alexzulu> слева?
<ctrlok> rtus,  Ты человек жесткий и жестокий. А я обьясняю всё. Направляю на путь добра и справедливость, что бы человек, если это не троль, не обижался что над ним издеваются. А если троль - что бы не было путей к оступлению, кроме нарушения прямого совета
<ctrlok> Кнопки слева - это удобно
<ctrlok> У меня так давно стоит. А от панелей вообще лучше всего отказаться.
<rtus> ctrlok: nты жерарду про табы давал - это на путь истинный?
<rtus> и кстати - !enter сделай:)
<alexzulu> rtus: я правша, основную массу времени указатель мыши у меня справа. и зачем мне тянуться через весь экран чтобы окно закрыть?
<ctrlok> rtus, это на добро :)
<ctrlok> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<ctrlok> Так я и написал в одной строке. Оно само, надо хчат перенастроить.
<alexzulu> есть стандарты на построение GUI их надо использовать а не придумывать своё.
<rtus> alexzulu: я тож правша.только основное время курсор по центру жкрана.а побочные окна жмутся на правую сторону.и кнопки выключения справа находятся изза этого
<total> d
<sid_old> полезный канал про убунту, вечно какие-то разборки кто кого кикнул))
<total> всем привет, подскажите плиз что это значит warning: cannot get RSA certificate from file /etc/postfix/smtpd.crt: disabling TLS support
<rtus> alexzulu: сколько лет эппл является законодателем мод в gui?и сколько лет у них кнопки слева?подумай
<alexzulu> да что спорить. один фик гному хана. не по нраву. да здравствует юнити!!!:)
<rtus> total: то, что ты не справился со школьной программой по английскому?
<total> еще учу, и так понимаю что не активирован TLS
<olejka> это почему это ты решил что гному хана?
<alexzulu> rtus: а сколька народа юзает маки и сколько писи?
<olejka> сйечас третья версия грядет
<SergeyIT> похоже сессия точно закончилась, на канале 105 и сплошные разборки (
<ctrlok> total, то и значит
<rtus> alexzulu: ты не поверишь, но постсовок - не весь мир.а на западе маки ооочень популярны.
<_GerarD_> ctrlok ты неугомоним!
<SergeyIT> а я еще совок )
<ctrlok> rtus, а я вот с мака на убунту слез
<ctrlok> удобнее
<alexzulu> rtus: ага. особенно по производственным мощностям если сравнить то яблочники впереди планеты всей.:)
<rtus> ctrlok: еще скажи, что на мак поставил убунту
<ctrlok> rtus, не, мак матери подарил. У меня сейчас дел латитьюд
<ctrlok> рабочий :)
<rtus> ну слава богу.я не хотел думать о тебе хуже, чем думаю сейчас
<ctrlok> Единственное за чем скучал - о маковской клавиатуре, уж больно хороша
<SergeyIT> а мак еще в совке на полях извели...
<total> а как исправить эту проблемы в postfixwarning: cannot get RSA certificate from file /etc/postfix/smtpd.crt: disabling TLS support
<total>  warning: TLS library problem: 7738:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:356:fopen('/etc/postfix/smtpd.crt','r'):
<ctrlok> правь мастер.цф
<ctrlok> где то там проблема
<_GerarD_> !paste > total
<ubuntuhelp> total, please see my private message
<olejka> блин
<olejka> свобода выбора, это зло.
<olejka> сижу страдаю...
<ctrlok> olejka, Если ты про гном три - не ставь
<olejka> выбираю сейчас между гентой и между убунтой, и там и там и плюсы и минусы.
<rtus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/multi-touch-in-ubuntu-using-a-webcam-and-your-hands-video/
<ctrlok> olejka, я от генты отказался. На этапе третего дня компилирования третих кед
<rtus> olejka: забей на генту.все гентушники в конце своего жизненного цикла переходят на убунту:)ибо красноглазый фанатизм - удел красноглазых
<olejka> ммм
<_GerarD_> total http://serverfault.com/questions/9485/how-to-fix-mail-server-ssl
<skrishi> вообще не понятно зачем пользоваться гентой.. когда собираешь-собираешь, а в итоге всёравно убунту получается )))
<rtus> skrishi: дык а пинус виртуальный как отращивать то:)
<ctrlok> rtus, - для отращивания виртуального пинуса можно сказать, что уже пользовался гентой и перешел на убунту
<olejka> ладно, отговорили
<SergeyIT> skrishi, ты не прав - это еще угадать надо, что получается
<rtus> ctrlok: не.это отращивает только виртуальный нос:)
<ctrlok> Почему же?
<olejka> кто какие доки и сенсоры ща юзает?
<ctrlok> olejka, cairo-dock
<SergeyIT> никакие
<olejka> значит ничего нового небыло =)
<total> cairo-dock
<SUFLEX_> как группировать окна?
<Es6> Всем привет. На Celeron P4500 надо ставить Ubuntu amd64?
<_GerarD_> я скромный docky
<_GerarD_> ^)
<SUFLEX_> Es6 нет конечно
<Es6> SUFLEX_:  Я спрашиваю потому что лайв amd64 стартует без проблем, и работает, а после установки только командная строка :-(
<olejka> а разноцветную консоль сделать сложно?
<Nebulosa> нет
<ctrlok> olejka, поддайся на провокации - сделай прозрачную консоль :)
<ctrlok> Es6, а Celeron P4500 разве не intel i686?
<User123[web]> какая  версия Ubuntu лучше всего ?
<rtus> 22.04 неплоха
<Es6> ctrlok: я плохо в железе разбираюсь, он двухядерный, и лайв пихнул - работает, но увы. Вот и зашел спросить у знатоков.
<ctrlok> User123[web], 11.04 - хорошая
<User123[web]> ctrlok запарился ее устанавливать
<ctrlok> Es6, в принципе даже если у тебя был бы двухядерный амд, как у меня на домашней тачке - я всё равно советовал бы тебе ставить i686
<ctrlok> User123[web], тогда ставь 10.10
<ctrlok> она точно стабл
<User123[web]> ctrlok есть мануал пошаговый ? для 11.04 ?
<ctrlok> секунду
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<User123[web]> бонжерно
<Es6> ctrlok: на домашней amd64 работает супер, а сегодня ноут купил Thinkpad, там селерон, но видимо 64 .
<ctrlok> User123[web], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Galaxy2000> шалом
<User123[web]> +ctrlok спасибо родной
<ctrlok> Es6, Да какая разница) 64-бита реально увидишь повышение производительности в архиваторах и кодировании видео
<ctrlok> User123[web], там и видео есть :)
<Es6> ctrlok: я не спорю, просто если проблема не в этом то надо искать проблему :-(
<ctrlok> Es6, Эм. Секунду
 * rtus не покидает чувство дежавю.
<User123[web]> ctrlok кстати , я  свою 11.04  качнул тут на форуме и у меня  интерфейс  совсем не такой  как тут на ссылке которую ты дал
<rtus> artus: о.вернулся
<artus> угу, тип того
<rtus> artus: аааа я тут за тебя отдуваюс:)
<SergeyIT> User123[web], если не знаешь, какую убунту ставить - ставь 10.04
<artus> четут? бушуют? )
<rtus> artus: да ваще не говори:)
<ctrlok> User123[web], ставь 10.10
<Nebulosa> SergeyIT: сейчас научись плохому
<Nebulosa> шь*
<SergeyIT> Nebulosa, это почему?
<User123[web]> ctrlok SergeyIT ок  пойду качать  , а там есть 2 версии   10.10 какую из них ?
<Nebulosa> 10.10 надо ставить
<rtus> User123[web]: когда у тя начнутся глюки с 10.10 - спрашивай небулосу.теперь ты его крест
<Ilya21> а почему написано что по умолчанию должен стоять Pidgin а стоит Empathy
<ctrlok> User123[web], лайв
<_GerarD_> User123[web] http://www.ubuntologia.ru/installation
<SergeyIT> Ilya21, это ты про предыдущие версии убунты прочитал
<_GerarD_> User123[web] тоже самое, только по русски!
<Ilya21> ну не знаю
<Ilya21> но у меня с Empathy стоит Ubuntu 9.10
<Ilya21> я доволен
<skai> @deop
<ctrlok> Es6, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProcessorArchRu
<Geracl> у меня на компе процеc vino-server жрет 40% цп так надо?
<Geracl> ubuntu 10
<Ilya21> нет 9.10
<Ilya21> у меня сакчаный диск уже давно
<Es6> ctrlok: Спасибо, да мой поддерживает EM64T - значит amd
<total> подскажите плиз что это, 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<SergeyIT> Ilya21, так с 9.10 емпати и началась (очень глючно)
<Ilya21> а ещё у меня интернет медленный а в городе есть быстрый:можно как-нибудь с диска новой версии мою обновить
<Ilya21> подключение моего вычёркиваю
<Ilya21> там подключатся сложно
<vir0id> .????
<Es6> ctrlok: Но я все равно попробую x86, однако не ожидал, что такое простой ноут и будет затык на бунте :-(
<SUFLEX_> "однако не ожидал, что такое простой ноут и будет затык на бунте "  ничччего не понятно
<Ilya21> не знаете как с нового диска старую систему обновить? Дома быстро не подключится!
<Ilya21> а этот компютер домашний
<Poshlykov1> Народ скажите как кэш почистить?
<Es6> SUFLEX_:  Lenovo THINKPAD Edge 14 - обновка. Вот 10.10 amd64 неудачно, щас попробую x86
<SUFLEX_> Es6  спасибо конечно за разъяснение. просто язык чересчур ломанный какой то. местами.
<VMV> привет
<Es6> SUFLEX_:  Сори, раздосадован... у меня и виндов нету если чего, а я кроме бунты и фряхи больше ничего не знаю, не хотелось бы остаться без ОС.
<san4o> Poshlykov1: apt-get clean
<Poshlykov1> ой извините кеш обновлении..... я чот забыл что мысли читать не кто не умеет....
<SUFLEX_> Es6  тебе повезло). я вот наоборот могу сказать что знаю только Винду ).
<All-knowing1> привет
<All-knowing1> подскажите по wget'у
<Es6> SUFLEX_: Да просто когда подсел на никсы, в виндах еще не шарил, а теперь даже не знаю где там чего, последней видел ХP, а она наверно уже совсем устарела.
<All-knowing1> как заставить wget качать файлы, оставляя их названия как это делает опера например
<umanet> Добрый вечер!
<skai> wget -c http://file.org/file
<skai> BlutEngel: ты уж внеси в клиент настройки ника.
<skai> нафига ты их по очереди перебираешь то?
<BlutEngel> skai просто по дефолту стоит первый ник
<skai> ну так смени дефолт то
<BlutEngel> а ты чаво не в модерах?
<BlutEngel> шифруешься?
<chelaxe> скай)
<skai> тут не принято под опом сидеть
<skai> традиции
<skai> chelaxe: ой да порадйся уже:)
<skai> челах
<skai> ^_^
<BlutEngel> skai = хранитель обычаев и трпадиций ;-)
<chelaxe> ыыыы
<SergeyIT> chelaxe, а тему на форуме удалил?
<chelaxe> неа...
<chelaxe> досих пор с френодом общаюсь...
<SergeyIT> а чего - как память оставил ? )
<chelaxe> угу)) нет просто еще не разрешился вопрос... хотя можно и удалить косячит мой провайдер. второй
<SergeyIT> бывает
<skai> chelaxe: дык купи знц чье нить:)и все:)проблем не будет с коннектом:)
<SergeyIT> я тоже с одним провом на форум попасть не мог
<chelaxe> угу причем с августа уже 3 раз
<proikeastorm> общий доступ к файлам по сети невозможен поскольку не установлены требуемые пакеты, как называется такое пакет чтоб через синаптик поставить?
<chelaxe> у меня дома три прова подключены... один мой халявный два других местные обормоты... у одного внутренняя сеть приятна второй мне нет хороший дает... короче зоопарк
<chelaxe> удалил)
<skai> chelaxe: молодец.исправляешься не по дням, а по часам
<chelaxe> ыыыы скай
<SUFLEX_> у кого нить случалась такая штука: после установки chrome FF нереально(30 секунд) долго открывает сайты домена ru. Только домена ru.
<SUFLEX_> как могу исправить?
<skai> он ревнует
<skai> встал в позу
<SergeyIT> skai, а вот ты когда предложения с заглавной буквы начинать будешь и с пробелом ? (или опять клава виновата¿)
<skai> объясни ему, что хом для тебя ничего не значит, что ты любишь только его
<chelaxe> ))
<skai> SergeyIT: когда на телефоне смс привыкну набирать с пробелом(тратя лишние символы) и там будет удобное переключение на заглавную
<SUFLEX_> skai  ))в микрофон что ли
<chelaxe> это как с девушками))
<SergeyIT> skai, отмазки все это... ))
<SUFLEX_> не. серьезно. я б заснял это на видео и выложил. но всякие Istanbul и все прочее похожее как то дерьмово снимает
<SUFLEX_> yandex открывает 30 секунд. а напрмиер yahoo.com мгновенно
<SUFLEX_> com org net -  без проблем
<SUFLEX_> только ru
<Lynk> всем прива, кто может сказать почему я уже в 7 раз качаю через Менеджер обновлений xulrunner-1.9.2, при этом он вроде как устанавливается но после проверки он вылазит еще раз
<TheThing> С какого перепоя у меня после ребута выставленные на директорию /var/run/screen права 0777 меняются каждый раз на 0775?
<skai> TheThing: безопасности ради
<TheThing> эм. но раньше такого не было. а скрин требует 777.
<skai> профили аппармора в последнем обновлении намудрили чего мож
<TheThing> я кривовато систему из бекапа восстановил путем копирования из-под рута... соответственно сейчас много где приходится рута на юзера менять. может, и тут похожая причина?
<skai> может быть
<skai> криволапые бекапщики-страшнее обновлений:)
<skai> для бекапа надо юзать пинг:)
<TheThing> ну я додумался сначала распаковать на другом компе, а потом под админом перелить =)
<TheThing> откуда ж я знал, что оно владельца файлов будет трогать...
<skai> а подумать?если ты под рутом копируешь - ты его права и задаешь.проще бекап переразлить
 * skai считает, что джордж клуни - самый неудачный бетмен, и это с учетом мультсериалов
<artus> гг
<TheThing> бекап уже поздновато перезаливать :(
<TheThing> буду сексом заниматься :)
<skai> TheThing: полезно:)расслабишься:)мож и придет какая идея как починить систему
<TheThing> э. ладно. молчу =)
<tenshigo> skai спасибо за xxxholic. хороший вкус.
<skai> TheThing: еCCCCCCCCCCCCстесственно.подруга обидится, если ты в процессе
<skai> будешь разговаривать в ирке
<skai> tenshigo: посмотри tsubasa chronicle
<skai> они все немного связаны:)
<skai> еще x
<skai> chobits
<skai> от той же студии:)
<skai> но хроники крыльев - там история заворачивающая:)
<tenshigo> так сейчас запишу... мне как раз подобный жанр и навиться.
<skai> tenshigo: иди в википедию.и по запросу CLAMP смотри что нарисовала эта студия:)
<skai> начни с код гиасс
<tenshigo> это уже успел. еще раз спасибо, погнал смотрерь -_-
 * skai хозяин будет доволен...я заполучил еще одну душу...хссссс
<skai> вечно так.отдача на торрентах идет лучше скачки.и это еще порты закрыты
<skai> сало хочу.во фреди крюгере показали свиней.хоче сало
<BlutEngel> skai ты же не хохол
<skai> BlutEngel: и че?сало хочу!
<BlutEngel> skai просто они не могут без него жить ;-)
<skai> BlutEngel: намекаешь, что надо бомбануть криса?
<artus> BlutEngel, чесно-чесно?
<BlutEngel> skai у криса нет сала, в последний раз бекон был, а вот сала не припоминаю :-)
<skai> BlutEngel: кстати.артус - с незалежной:)
<skai> BlutEngel: мммм...бекон...надо бомбануть его хатку:)я забераю бекон, ты - плазму:)
<BlutEngel> skai буду иметь ввиду ;-)
<skai> у нас тут на канале и из туркменистана даж сидели:)
<BlutEngel> тогда надо буде мультимедийный плеер брать ;-)
<BlutEngel> тогда надо буде мультимедийный плеер брать ;-)
<BlutEngel> Я так понимаю - это популярный ресурс :-)
<dj100500> ку
<dj100500> êó êòî åñòü
<ubuntuhelp> dj100500! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dj100500> what code page use?
<dj100500> utf8 or cp1251
<dj100500> ???
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell dj100500 about utf
<ubuntuhelp> dj100500, please see my private message
<dj100500> так норм?
<BlutEngel> гуд
<sharikoff> гут
<artus> да
<dj100500> слышьте а как под никсами сделать наподобие альт+циферки чоб спец символы
<skai> dj100500: кури гугл по значениям compose key
<skai> можешь покурить настройки клавы, если ты в гноме
<dj100500> ох оке разберусь;)
<dj100500> слышьте скули ктонить умеет проводить помогите плиз
<skai> !gnazi | dj100500
<ubuntuhelp> dj100500: Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия програм и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<dj100500> ладно
<dj100500> кто умеет проводить атаки типа sql injection помогите пожалуйста
<dj100500> так норм?
<artus> @kick dj100500 ошибся каналом
<dj100500> лан лан
<BlutEngel> artus а какой канал посвящён теме хакинга?
<dj100500> чото в ире оч строго у вас
<skai> dj100500: ты правила читал?
<sharikoff> dj100500: по теме подбираешь поля и жучишь хеш админа
<dj100500> да да лан больш не буду но нет духа это ну вы поняли я  ж матом не ору никого не оскарбляю на этом закончу нарушать "правила"
<sharikoff> потом по ренбой тейблам подбираешь пас
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> *рейнбоу
<_GerarD_> Скай, ты нехороший, ты меня постоянно кикаешь! :)
<dj100500> блин ну это какбе знаю мне прост попался какойт пзц случай
<BlutEngel> sharikoff радужные?
<_GerarD_> Здоров ребята!
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> прив
<dj100500> +--+ нее пашет а /* пашет и вообще какафка
<artus> @kban dj100500  86400 читать правила
<sharikoff> artus: =)
<skai> _GerarD_: я тя даж не трогал
<BlutEngel> skai может сегодня не трогал, а вообще были такие прециденты ;-)
<skai> не.не были.я его ваще раньше не видел тут
<BlutEngel> может ник другой был
<skai> не
<skai> идент я тоже не видел
<BlutEngel> а что значит первое слово в твоём предложении?
<BlutEngel> идентификатор?
<Offoffoff> BlutEngel: преценденты
<Offoffoff> BlutEngel: граммарнаци негодуэ!
<skai> Offoffoff: он недавно обращеный:)можешь сказать ему слово убунты?:)
<BlutEngel> Offoffoff  угу, только правильно быдет прецедент, без Н как ты написал(а)
<BlutEngel> *будет
<BlutEngel> шо за слово убунты?
<BlutEngel> прям заинтриговал :-)
<BlutEngel> Всем спокойной ночи
<andreylosev> кто-нибудь в compiz разбирается?
<andreylosev> я хочу, чтобы скрывались все окна, кром терминала. Для этого я сказал ему искать окна вот так (type=toolbar | type=utility | type=dialog | type=normal | !class=Lxterminal) Тем не менее скрываются все окна включая lxterminal
<andreylosev> ЧЯДНТ
<proikeastorm> расшарил папку на компе открыл к ней доступ, изменил настройки самбы, а поменять в правах группу и доступ не могу не дает, что делать?
<andreylosev> proikeastorm, вот это не помогает http://xkcd.com/149/ ?
<andreylosev> конкретно с самбой помочь не могу, извини :(
<RfAFdlS> народ, а как сменить tty загрузки по умолчанию? А то загрузку иксов отключил, а комп в tty6 грузится.
<andreylosev> RfAFdlS, почитай авось поможет http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/index.php
<andreylosev> кто-нибудь в compiz разбирается?
<artus> нет, никто не разбираетцо
<RfAFdlS> andreylosev: ъ.
<andreylosev> RfAFdlS, ЩИТО?!
<RfAFdlS> andreylosev: статья, конечно интересная, но не про ubuntu :)
<Black1980> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Black1980! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<antik> в репозиториях lucid не нашел пакет sun-java6-jre
<antik> подскажите альтернативу
<Sunatko> привет. есть новосибирцы?
<yurau> почему у меня не работает команда find? http://paste.ubuntu.com/558231/
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11 odbcinst odbcinst1debian2 sun-java6-bin unixodbc
<Sunatko> хотел узнать, где можно взять фирменный диск ubuntu, если, конечно, таковые существуют в природе
<yurau> не ограничивается поиск по файлам html
<AndreX> ubuntu.com
<artus> yurau, find / -name '*.html'
<AndreX> я уж думал, все спят
<Sunatko> нене, только начали просыпаться :D
<AndreX> да не из просящих )
<yurau> artus: а зачем / ?
<yurau> поиск с начала идет
<artus> yurau, я понял уже )
<proikeastorm> какой вайн лучше скачать? вплане версии, есть какие стабильнее или просто последнюю брать?
<yurau> proikeastorm: просто бери релиз. все равно ничего не работает
<AndreX> yurau, find ./ -name '*.html'
<yurau> AndreX: нет не работает http://paste.ubuntu.com/558238/
<AndreX> -name  “*.html″ -print - а так
<artus> AndreX, да ему по ходу поиск текста только по хмлкам
<yurau> да
<yurau> всмысле только по html
<hellguard64> кто может помочь? перестал работать desktop cube ubuntu 10.10
<yurau> artus: думаю просто передается список файлов, а должен передаваться сам файл
<yurau> AndreX: не работает
<AndreX> yurau, http://linuxway.ru/pervye-shagi/poisk-fajlov-v-linux-ili-izuchaem-komandu-find/ ищи
<artus> yurau, по ходу такая конструкция не сработаеть
<yurau> AndreX: это не ответ :)
<antik> в репозиториях lucid не нашел пакет sun-java6-jre
<antik> подскажите альтернативу
<AndreX> sudo, apt-get install sun-java6-jre чё говорит?
<antik> нет такого пакета
<tenshigo> включи все репы. от партнеров конкретно.
<Sunatko> antik: если репы включить, то нормально будет
<antik> включил все репы, может я какие пропустил, подскажите конкретнее
<yurau> artus: , AndreX: работает такая конструкция: find . -name '*.html' |while read i; do grep -Rn 'NetCat' "$i"; done
<tenshigo> сторонних реп не нужно.
<tenshigo> а конкретно что то ты намудрил. извиняй мы не телепаты.
<AndreX> antik, и сервер основной поставь
<artus> yurau, ога, надо запомнить)
<antik> сервера http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<yurau> artus: тут много интересного про ето http://darmoid.ru/ubuntu/perekodirovka-fajlov-v-ubuntu.html
<antik> все репы которые были на серверной версии раскаментил.
<AndreX> делай update
<chika_> ïðèâåò ëþäè
<ubuntuhelp> chika_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> и ещё раз смотри
<Sunatko> antik: sudo apt-get update после того как раскомментировал
<antik> я может немного туповат, но до этого додумался =(
<Sunatko> и вот тут глянь http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/6u16/index.html
<chika> здравствуйте уважаемые
<Sunatko> antik дело не в интеллектуальных качествах... многие элементарно забывают)
<AndreX> здраст
<antik> выполняю так http://paste.ubuntu.com/558252/
<antik> в /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/558254/
<chika> люди, подскажите, я без потерь смогу сменить ubuntu 10.10 на ubuntu 10.10 NE ?
<antik> не вижу чего-то очивидного в своих действиях 8(
<Sunatko> antik http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/index-137561.html#linux возьми пакет и не парься.
<chika> Просто у меня рабочий нетбук, иногда есть проблемки с разрешением... я так понимаю в  ubuntu 10.10 NE вопрос решен
<Sunatko> chika, а без потерь чего?
<chika> пакетов и установленных прог
<chika> просто у меня нотик настроен на рботу в сети.. свичи прошить прямо на чердаке.. ну и многое другое из этой области
<antik> Sunatko: просто скачать и поставить пакет можно, но должно же ставиться из репов....
<Sunatko> можно поинтересоваться, какие проблемы с разрешением? может просто xorg поправить?
<antik> у тебя есть этот пакет в репах?
<Sunatko> есть. причем не только на ubuntu, но и на всех сборках, типа mint, ставится без проблем.
<chika> ну особых проблем нету, но иногда за экраном оказываются нижние "кнопки" той или иной проги
<chika> и не дотянуться до них что бы принять то или иное..
<chika> ну вот почитал, что в NE этот вопрос решен
<artus> а юзать альт не?
<artus> chika, мегахинт, зажимаеш альт и просто перетягивает окно )
<chika> а она тада становится резиновой и глупо прыгает..
<chika> ))) я не шучу
<artus> chika, выруби компиз, или этот эфект
<artus> а NE коравое настолько что мало не покажется
<chika> ну это все понятно, за что и выбрал лины, что всегда есть возможность поколдовать.
<chika> но меня ща другое интересует
<chika> если я тупо накрою свою убунтуху на NE
<chika> Я смогу намана пройти эту процедуру без потерь итд?
<chika> artus КОРЯВАЯ?
<artus> не факт)
<chika> от это уже хреново ((((((
<chika> жаль блин... вопросов больше не имею
<artus> chika, ну и ничто не мешает тебо поставить эту свистелку, которая делает десктоп как в NE , ток от лукавого это все )
<chika> да я знаю
<chika> не люблю я свистелки
<chika> мне рабочая лошадка нужна
<artus> ну вот)
<chika> artus кстати, а де мона посмотреть такую свистелку?
<chika> Мот и правда есть смысл посмотреть
<chika> в работе
<artus> ну в репах должно быть, ток я не знаю как оно зоветцо)
<artus> да смысла никакого если чесно )
<Sunatko> она зовется LXDE :D
<chika> Sunatko ты юзал? Можешь что сказать?
<tenshigo> хороший стол. стабильный
<artus> Sunatko, причем тут lxde?
<Sunatko> artus: легко превратить десктоп как в ne
<artus> lxde ?????  а не проще ли тогда коробку пилить?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как удалить трансмишен? sudo apt-get remove transmission пишет что этот файл не установлен(
<Sunatko> я имел ввиду его простоту. а что пилить и под какие цели - это выбор... каждый сам решить может.
<artus> transmission-common transmission-gtk
<Sergey_IT> chika, а чем убунта не устраивает?
<chika> почему же не устраивает?
<Sergey_IT> chika, а чего пилить собираешься?
<chika> очень даже... просто у меня netbook и как я уже писал выше, нижние копацки в прогах иногда оказываются за экраном
<antik> Sunatko: заглянул я по той ссылке что ты дал, и там нет deb. ЛОЛ
<Sergey_IT> chika, alt и мышкой двигай - быстро и удобно
<artus> chika, я ж говорю, зажимаеш альть, хватаеш окно в любомместе мышой и двигаеш) мегафича )
<chika> ок-ок ))) это не всегда удобно на чердаке, когда админишь switch
<Sergey_IT> chika, еще скажи на потолке )
<artus> нафиг те вообще иксы на чердаке) чтоб свич админить )
<chika> проблема только в этом )) Я хотел попытаться немного облегчить себе жизнь )
<artus> ssh )
<Sergey_IT> и усложнить жизнь мозгам
<chika> artus вопервых там я не ssh а на minicom а во вторых я же не только на чердаках сижу, иногда и опен-офис поюзать в кабинете нуно
<Sergey_IT> chika, еще скажи гимп на нетбуке )
<chika> будешь смеяться, но стоит и юзаю )))
<chika> ну машинка у меня карманная на все случаи жизни ))
<antik> а говорят линускоиды не извращенцы =)
<Sergey_IT> и удобно?
<Sunatko> antik, насчет лолов... если ты читать не умеешь, это ж не мои проблемы, ага?
<chika> ну это уже вопрос другой )))
<artus> главное не набирать документы в ОО на чердаке )
<chika> удобно на большом компе...
<antik> да к тебе вообще никаких вопросов, просто подметил, а бинарник я увидел, извни не читал все описание
<AndreX> antik, встречаются индивидумы
<Sergey_IT> chika, у каждого инструмента имеются ограничения и это надо принять или менять инструмент...
<Sunatko> antik: вот репа: deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main non-free тут есть то что ты ищешь
<chika> Sergey_IT согласен... но я уже на столько привык к нему, что иногда даже педпочитаю включить его, а не стационар...
 * AndreX вспомнил по хомяк на нтфс
<Sergey_IT> chika, тогда к доктору ))
<chika> хых...
<chika> боюсь, что он тоже не поймет ))
<chika> если уж линуксоиды не поняли ))))
<Sergey_IT> chika, к какому нибудь *патологу )
<chika> добрые вы ))) хорошие такие, добрые люди )))
<chika> к врачу отправили )))
<Sergey_IT> chika, не расстраивайся, у меня тоже и нетбук и десктоп, но как-то не комплексую - каждому свое )
<chika> да я не расстраиваюсь, я уже просто прикалываюсь... рабочий день закончен, есть хорошее настроение и шутки понимаю ))
<Sergey_IT> chika, как о *патологе подумаю, сразу трезвею )
<Sergey_IT> chika, а я не шучу - это жизнь! ))
 * Sergey_IT вспомнил как с перфокартами работал - это было круто
<SUFLEX_> как группировать окна?  имею ввиду, чтобы можно было 2 окна двигать вместе.
<SUFLEX_> чтобы шорткаты работали на обоих
<SUFLEX_> одновременно
<Sergey_IT> видимо написать свою прогу, которая будет это делать
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT   так можно делать. точно говорю
<Alagos> artus: спасибо, удалилось. А как это можно самому смотреть?
<SUFLEX_> одна над другой становится как каскад. и можно управлять обоими
<SUFLEX_> одновременно
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Alagos> artus: имею ввиду, как смотреть что нужно ввести что бы удалить программу? В прогах есть что то где описано как прально их удалять и чистить от них системы?
<SUFLEX_> иногда удобно сразу с двумя окнами работать. когда проги как то связаны
<SUFLEX_> например редактор штмл  и браузер
<SUFLEX_> чтобы не носится туда сюда
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, как-то алт-таба хватает
<SUFLEX_> ну жить хлеба и воды тоже хватает, только надоедает )
<SUFLEX_> чем то же линукс должен быть удобнее)
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, почему "должен" ?
<rapidsp> в кедах есть группировка окон в виде вкладок
<SUFLEX_> в виде вкладок он и в ГНОМ есть. мне именно связка нужна а не группировка
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT ну просто я надеялся. думал комьюнити не спит
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, зайди на #ubuntu - там ~1600 человек, может кт и знает
<Sergey_IT> кто
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT  а я заходил туда. только вот кого бы спросить)
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT  и ввобще как задать вопрос
<Sergey_IT> комьюнити )
<Sergey_IT> по-аглицки
<SUFLEX_> kak svyazat okna shtobi dvigat i vse takoe da?)
<rapidsp> именно :)
<Sergey_IT> есть translate.ru  и другие
<SUFLEX_> ну щас попробую. думаю не забанят
<SUFLEX_> только вот особо сильно смеяться не надо)
<Sergey_IT> не боись - переспросят если что
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, а ты боялся ))
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT  да щас попробую). думаю с первого раза не получится
<AndreX> теперь я знаю куда все ники ушли )
<Sergey_IT> и куда?
<AndreX> #ubuntu <---- туда
<Sergey_IT> там по-английки, а по нашим правилам это сразу бан (
<AndreX> 2 противоположности
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<skrishi> ну ладно )
<Alagos> Кто знает с какими параметрами нужно запускать mplayer на видео, что бы оно читало HD на слабой машине? У меня оно было прописано в алиасах, но я при переустановке удалил...
<lark1n> доброй ночи
<AndreX> утра )
<lark1n> ой не принципиально, это у кого как :)
<lark1n> кто работал с Ораклом?
<AndreX> виртуальной машиной чтоле?
<lark1n> SQL сервер
<AndreX> ясно, не я
<lark1n> чет совсем печально, уже настройки мучал, а толку
<lark1n> не могу даже на домашнюю страницу зайти, а в форточках все с ходу запускалось
<dmay> ктооааа хайлайтил меня в суе???
<dmay> lark1n: решается всё с ораклом просто
<lark1n> и как же это?)
<lark1n> и как же это просто?\
<d_may> плин, а следующие два сообщения не дошли чтоль?
<d_may> ниидиноворазрыва матьиво
<dmay> lark1n: складываются все дистрибы в одну папочку на диске
<dmay> lark1n: и удаляются к едрене фене
<lark1n> :)
<lark1n> действительно просто
<lark1n> но это не выход
<lark1n> у меня предмет такой в Универе начался
<lark1n> ты это моему преподускажи :)
<dmay> ну ещё опционально можно закатать это всё на болванки и засунуть куданить тому, кто предложил связаться с этой дрянью, ага
<lark1n> ну предложила довольно таки крутая фирма netcracker она являеться спонсором этого курса в нашем Универе
<markmx> приветствую, по поводоу xfce ущнать зотелось бы - как редактирвоать меню в нем? ато запускается алакарте для гнома и в итоге редактируется меню гнома а не икса
<dmay> lark1n: а готовую виртуалку студентам раздать они не осилили чтоль? даже мелкософт вон уже до такого дорос
<lark1n> к сожалению...
<markmx> ну так как? помогите =) гимпа стартить из терминала приходится
<_92> .
<TomFarr> http://eva.ru/jsf/forum/print-all.jsp?topicId=2229581
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-26
<Lorgus> енто ппц
<Lorgus> что за жизнь...
<Lorgus> купил генератор  fenox.... лять... еще спросил... есть ли особенности... нет говорят... поставил ... не пашет... пару раз снимать пришлось... оказалось он для ВАЗов до 85г. выпуска
<skrishi> круто тебя бортанули
<Lorgus> угу
<Lorgus> плят.. и стоило из за него в МСК тащиться...
<skrishi> только матом всё равно не ругась
<skrishi> не красиво
<Lorgus> правда вставил... щас пашет
<artus> @kick Lorgus прекращай
<skrishi> эм.. он же хороший.. просто не в духе
<artus> да знаю что хороший
<skrishi> а чо кикать?
<skrishi> =(
<skrishi> эх.. лан.. вы админы вам виднее.. пошл дальше
<skrishi> artus: кстати ты с TYPO3 возился?
<skrishi> ой.. движек для сайта
<artus> skrishi, возможно щупал
<Lorgus> жрет он много
<Lorgus> почти как битрикс
<skrishi> ресурсов много жрёт?
<Lorgus> ну да
<skrishi> а сколько провы обычно дают памяти?
<skrishi> ну оперативки
<Lorgus> но все же эт не битрикс
<skrishi> http://typo3.cmsmagazine.ru/ мне просто понравилось список компаний на нём
<Lorgus> skrishi, скока маней платить будешь стока и получишь
<skrishi> Lorgus: а обычно оперативки сколько дают.. ну стандартом?
<Lorgus> skrishi, 512 если не изменяет мне память минимум для него нада
<skrishi> не
<Lorgus> или с битриксом путаю... давно эт было
<skrishi> 128 помоему
<skrishi> это очень много?
<Lorgus> 128 ???????????? не... не может быть
<artus> так... а в этом тупозе хоть что то хорошее есть?
<artus>  Ставить TYPO3 на машину с 512 mb RAM можно, но не рекомендуется. хех
<skrishi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Lorgus> skrishi, ставь друпал и не парься
<Lorgus> skrishi, или жоомлу ... =0)))
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558336/
<skrishi> Lorgus: друпал или жооьлу?
<Lorgus> жоомлу
<Lorgus> или ветку от нее Жостину
<Lorgus> все... курить и спать
<skrishi> лан.. ща гляну..
<skrishi> знать бы как писать всё это (
<artus> joomla drupal
<skrishi> спасибо
<Lorgus> skrishi,  походу ты совсем с движками незнаком
<Lorgus> skrishi,  начинай тогда с жоомлы... там все ОЧЕНЬ просто
<skrishi> Lorgus: ну почти не знаком ))
<Lorgus> skrishi,  освоишься и можешь переползать на че нить другое...
<Lorgus> skrishi,  даже российские движки есть... MAX кажется так
<skrishi> Lorgus: времени ползать к сожалению нет (((
<Lorgus> это из простых
<Lorgus> skrishi,  тогда друпал.... ну или для личного блога вордпрес
<skrishi> было бы время я бы руками сайт написал.. мне не особо сложная конструкция и нужна
<Lorgus> skrishi,  у друпала и просто и поддержка на уровне...
<skrishi> ворбпрес не катит, пробывал.. нельзя реализовать то что хачеться
<Lorgus> skrishi,  я ж написал ^^^ для блога он
<skrishi> Lorgus:  угу )) я понял
<Lorgus> skrishi,  если хочешь свои идеи реализовывать то либо текстпаттерн либо xmod
<skrishi> Lorgus: друпалом займусь.. поставлю и помацаю его.. посмотрим, может и сгодоться
<Lorgus> skrishi,  но геммору...
<Lorgus> не сдрупалом... то что выше
<skrishi> для блога?
<Lorgus> <Lorgus> skrishi,  если хочешь свои идеи реализовывать то либо текстпаттерн либо xmod
<Lorgus> но геммору с ними
<skrishi> угу.. понял
<skrishi> да ладно.. курить буду больше маны )
<Lorgus> skrishi,  MTV на друпале... еще кто то щас не помню
<Lorgus> skrishi,  у меня какашка на друпале крутится... все хорошо... тока шаблон никак ... плин...
<skrishi> Lorgus: ничего разберёмся )) не в первой
<Lorgus> skrishi,  на хреновом хостинге и пашет...  исходя из этого за него и голосую
<Lorgus> все бб алл а то через пару часов вставать
<artus> давай
<skrishi> спокойно ночи
<Alagos> Парни!
<Alagos> Подскажите как HD видео через mplayer смотреть на слабой машине?
<Alagos> Не могу найти правельные параматры в гугле...
<Lorgus> страна спит
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ээээ ыыыы.. а мы разве расставались ??? =0))))
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  два часа не в счет
<Lorgus> спать хочу ппц
<sharikoff> чо так
<sharikoff> ложись да спи
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  на работу
<The_MEk> всем привет
<The_MEk> есть кто живой?
<buhl0> есть
<The_MEk> интерисует как можно заставить беспроводную карту в компе включаться при загрузке
<The_MEk> вроде прописал всё то надо в interfaces
<buhl0> auto wlan0
<The_MEk> и даже по команде sudo /etc/init.d/networking start всё запускается нормально
<The_MEk> а вот при включении компа не хочет
<buhl0> попробуй /etc/init.d/networking start в автозапуск. плохое конечно решение, но работать должно
<The_MEk> да вот то то и оно, что мне нужно чтобы сеть стартовала до запроса логина и пароля
<sharikoff> непраильно написал в интерфейсес стопудов
<The_MEk> настраиваю идентификацию по сетке
<buhl0> кинь interfaces
<The_MEk> если интерфейс проводной, то проблем нет
<The_MEk> вернее даже службу эту приходится перезапускать
<buhl0> покажи interfaces
<The_MEk> ща, цепанусь на комп
<The_MEk> auto lo
<The_MEk> iface lo inet loopback
<The_MEk> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<The_MEk> wpa-driver wext
<The_MEk> wpa-ssid 2_floor_ap
<The_MEk> wpa-ap-scan 1
<The_MEk> wpa-proto WPA
<The_MEk> wpa-pairwise TKIP
<The_MEk> wpa-group TKIP
<The_MEk> wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<The_MEk> wpa-psk **********
<The_MEk> auto wlan0
<sharikoff> The_MEk: paste.pro
<sharikoff> пользуйся для больших текстов
<sharikoff> а то забаню =)
<The_MEk> понял
<The_MEk> сори
<buhl0> кинь ещё ifconfig
<sharikoff> тока не сюда =)
<The_MEk> http://paste.pro/651756
<The_MEk> это при подключенном состоянии
<The_MEk> т.е. после команды sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sharikoff> попробуй ifconfig wlan0 down
<sharikoff> ifconfig wlan0 up
<sharikoff> если все норм поднимается
<sharikoff> то суй эту строчку в /etc/rc.local
<sharikoff> это костыль но работать должно
 * sharikoff is using: Finder, iTunes, Skype, Adium, Preview, Linkinus, Google Chrome, Mail
<sharikoff> оппа
 * sharikoff прекращает использовать хоткеи
<User922[web]> а плагины для видео и аудио на ubuntu распространяется бесплатно или нет
<Nebulosa> кодеки?
<User922[web]> да кодаки
<rapidsp> с меня денег не требовали
<User922[web]> )))
<Nebulosa> бесплатные
<User922[web]> а есть какойнибудь чатик для внутренней сетки, только который без лицензии распространяется
<Nebulosa> но не свободные.
<User922[web]> несвободные это как
<Nebulosa> чатик.. этих чатоков уже пруд пруди
<Nebulosa> и
<Nebulosa> jabber сервер ставь
<Nebulosa> !СПО
<Nebulosa> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Свободное_программное_обеспечение
<User922[web]> спасибо
<User922[web]> я просто с линухой никогда не сталкивался, а сейчас в планах осностить школьные компьтеры операциионнкой а то на лицензии денег нет
<The_MEk> <sharikoff> попробуй ifconfig wlan0 down
<The_MEk> <sharikoff> ifconfig wlan0 up
<The_MEk> yt ghjrfnbkj
<The_MEk> не прокатило
<Nebulosa> о боже.. я теперь с содроганием думаю о школах..
<Nebulosa> несколько орфографических ошибок в одном предложении.. незнание термина СПО..
<The_MEk> да ладно тебе
<rapidsp> ну школа есть школа, не олбанскому же там учить :)
<The_MEk> как будто ты всегда пишешь правильно и знаешь все термины
<Nebulosa> The_MEk: в школе нужна идеальная или близкая к ней грамотность.
<AndreX> привет всем 2
<The_MEk> препод по информатике (если тот парень препод) в первую очередь нужна грамотность по информатике
<Ragnareg> всем ку
<Ragnareg> кто сейчас на ноуте?
<AndreX> у мну тока стационар и моноблок
<skai> я на кровати.это не подойдет?
<Ragnareg> я вот задумал сделать систему охлаждения для ноута своего, хотел узнать, кто как понижает темп.
<The_MEk> я на кресле
<Nebulosa> Ragnareg: cpufreq и продувка.
<Ragnareg> думаю сделать так, взять трубки, и проганять жидкость охлажденную под ноутом
<Ragnareg> как думаете?
<Ragnareg> получется из этого что то?
<skai> Ragnareg: утопи его в желатине на улице
<antik> Ragnareg: загляни на хабр, там кажется были подобные статейки
<AndreX> азотом облей
<Ragnareg> ща посмотрю
<Ragnareg> а конденсата не будет?
<dmay> Ragnareg: съэкономь недельку на яге - купи нормальную охлаждающую подставку же! :3
<dmay> (извинити ни мог ни вмишаца)
<Ragnareg> dmay, подставка есть, но мне бы еще)
<Ragnareg> подставка нагнетает воздух, а мне нужно что ты еще холоднее
<dmay> Ragnareg: э? ты на ноуте сворачивание белков общитываешь чтоле?
<Ragnareg> dmay, нет, мне просто интересно что то такое сделать))
<dmay> Ragnareg: сдаётся мне, тебе надо ноут вскрыть, пропылесосить и термопасту поменять ;)
<Ragnareg> да, и это тоже
<Ragnareg> меня интересует, на сколько я смогу понизить темпуратутру, и какая разницца с подставкой вентиляторной
<Ragnareg> как бы уже все готово, нужно слепить из этого что то рабочее
<inkvizitor68sl> вот люди ересью занимаются
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ноут старый с выключенным кулером больше 60 не нагревался
<inkvizitor68sl> этот я струдом до 70 с включенным раскочегарил
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем меньше7
<Ragnareg> у меня сейчас 43
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ты просто ничего не понимаешь в истинном духе красноглазанья!
<dmay> красноглазанье это не только сборка ядра вручную файл за файлом
<Ragnareg> а какая нормальная темп. для ноутов в среднем?
<dmay> это не только использование emacs вместо mc, gnome и kde вместе взятых
<dmay> красноглазанье - это в первую очередь уверенность в собственных силах и собственных хитровыгнутых ручках!
<skai> Ragnareg: предельная - в районе 95-105 градусов.рабочая нормальная - до 80
<Ragnareg> о, у меня тогда нормальная, но куллер шумит сильно, когда за 57 переваливает
<ctrlok> hi2all
<Ragnareg> hi
<inkvizitor68sl> Ragnareg, сейчас у меня 30 )
<inkvizitor68sl> а нормальная для ноутов - когда рукам комфортно
<xopek> нормальная до 80?
<skai> не.нормальная - когда животу тепло и приятно:)но не обжигает:)
<ctrlok> да. Что бы кофе грелось :)
<xopek> имхо вранье
<skai> xopek: нормальная.большинство ноутов у хомячков трудятся в режиме 80 градусов на проце
<Ragnareg> inkvizitor68sl, а какой ноут у тебя, у тебя подставка?
<ctrlok> ляг спать, вруби HD сериал, что бы было много серий и полежи. Потом поймешь, что пока работает всё и вставать лень - любая температура нормальна
<inkvizitor68sl> Ragnareg, asus u35jc, без всяких подставок
<xopek> при такой температуре ноут юзать невозможно
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, современные ноуты на HD не греются ни капли
<dmay> ctrlok: слова не мальчика но мужа!
<inkvizitor68sl> кому в москве нужна пачка журналов LXF ?
<inkvizitor68sl> + сисадмин + хакер ?
<Ragnareg> у меня старый, и шумный))
<inkvizitor68sl> около 50-70 всего
<inkvizitor68sl> нуу?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: надо было предлагать когда морозы были :3
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: надоела макулатура?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ага(
<skai> познал силу подписки в пдф?:)
<skai> а знаш иногда приятно помусолить журнальчик в руках в сортире:)
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, э.. У меня дел латитьюд е6400 -- греется как черт
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, У меня на работе тоже стопка журнала Сисадмин лежит. Никак руки не дойдут ни выкинуть, ни отменить подписку. Совершенно безполезный журнал
<Aselicon> вопрос-а как греется черт?
<skai> как я вас понимаю..у меня в дропбоксе лежит архив lxf и сисадмина...и выкинуть жалко, и место занимают
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, так залей куда нибудь ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> или давай я все заберу и у себя положу
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня места мноооого
<The_MEk> блин
<ctrlok> Aselicon, кстати, достаточно простой вопрос -- ляг спать, скачай HD сериал, так что бы было много серий....
<dmay> skai: у меня на балконе лежит архив компьютерры с 98го где-то года. вот это вот "место занимают" >.<
<The_MEk> господа сисадмины
<The_MEk> подскажите а
<skai> и дроп будет пустым висеть?он итак всего на половину заполнен:)это сисадмин, хамбл бамбл и сисадмин:)
<skai> dmay: у мну был архив монитор+ с 97
<The_MEk> ну никак не могу эту долбаную вафлю запустить при старте системы
<Nebulosa> skai: скока дроп?
<ctrlok> The_MEk, А при чем тут сисадмины?
<skai> Nebulosa: 11.88гб
<Nebulosa> skai: матьмать
<skai> @voice Nebulosa
<The_MEk> всё прописано, при перезапуске службы networking всё запускается
<skai> Nebulosa: держите себя в руках
<The_MEk> а при старте системы не хочет
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, 300р и у тебя на 10 гб
<inkvizitor68sl> навсегда
<dmay> skai: inkvizitor68sl: вы где столько места все берёт то? ещё и на халяву небось?
<Nebulosa> skai: ээ! зашим шумишь начаника
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, 300р
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: в день?
<skai> Nebulosa: кстати без обмана все
<skai> Nebulosa: единоразово
<The_MEk> ctrlok, а ты сумеешь помочь решить проблему? желательно без костылей
<Nebulosa> skai: заплптил?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, 1 раз
<ctrlok> The_MEk, так а в чем конкретно проблема? Во время запуска системы wlan не появляется?
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: не верю!
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: skai: и ета? кому платить то? ссылку, сестра, ссылку!
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, мне или артусу
<Nebulosa> dmay: +1
<skai> dmay: инку:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, скрины сделать моих двух акков? )
<Nebulosa> подозреваемые путались в показаниях..
<dmay> ехехех... вот она, линуксячья сущность то!
 * skai скоро за рекламные проценты начнет драть
<ctrlok> Кстати, по квесту все гиг получили?)
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: ссылку давай
<ctrlok> у дропбокса
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ссылку на что? )
<skai> ctrlok: квест закрывают
<Nebulosa> квест сложный?
<ctrlok> а. Ну я уже всё равно прошел
<ctrlok> Да, классный квест
<ctrlok> Я б сам не прошел
<dmay> хех, игравим в дозоры квест был так, на троечку :D
<skai> Dropquest closes in less than 4 hours! Get to the choppa! http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=659
<skai> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
<skai> еще два часа на прохождение квеста есть:)
<ctrlok> ну так быстренько проходите
<ctrlok> Когда еще гиг на халяву дадут:)
<skai> у мну уже есть:)я самый максимум набрал везде:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем действительно - если надо место на дропбоксе - то пинайте меня
<The_MEk> ctrlok, ага, при перезапуске службы (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) всё нормально, а при перезапуске или при включении компа не стартует
<chravn> приветствую.
<ctrlok> А еще пожно зафоловить дропбокс в твиттере етс - и дадут 768 мб
<skai> ctrlok: у тя скока места?
<chravn> Где можно лог pptp подключения посомтреть?  А то винда подключается  а убунта не хочет.
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: а можно лопатой ударить?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, боюсь, не поможет)
<skai> chravn: /var/log
<ctrlok> skai, 4,25
<skai> ctrlok: ну неплохо:)
<ctrlok> ну да :)
<Nebulosa> у меня 4,8 надо еще
<skai> у мну занятого 4.9 только:)
<ctrlok> и заюзано 26мб %)
<Nebulosa> где ссылка на этот квест?
<skai> Nebulosa: выше я дал
<Nebulosa> там нету
<ctrlok> в гугле тоже была :)
<Nebulosa> намёк понял
<chravn> skai: это ясно а там где?
<skai> а там - читать
<Nebulosa> It's all over...
<Nebulosa> блин, не успели
<skai> http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=30339&replies=1965
<skai> почему?сказано же - в нное время закроют.успевайте пройти
<Nebulosa> https://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2011/ читайте
<skai> и че?у меня одного кнопка летс гет стартед активна?
<Nebulosa> o_O
<Nebulosa> ты в каком часовом поясе живешь?
<Aselicon> ыыыыы
<skai> в нормальном.
<Nebulosa> а в другом
<chravn> с чем может быть связанна проблема "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" при том что машина под вендой нормально поднимает впн до тогоже сервака.
<Nebulosa> mmmkay? :)
<skai> они закроют в 8 утра по лондонскому
<skai> это в 2 дня по моим
<skai> еще полчаса
<chravn> Связь с сервером на машине с убунтой есть.
<chravn> порты не закрыты.
<skai> Nebulosa: надежнее всего будет купить у инка повышение:)
<Nebulosa> /home/nebulosa/Dropbox/Public/dropquest.png :(
<Nebulosa> епт..
<Nebulosa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8083700/dropquest.png
<skai> не успел:)
<Nebulosa> ме порке?! :( у меня другое лондоское время?..
<skai> Nebulosa: они просто решили что сам ты не выполнишь за полчаса то, на что дается две недели
<Lynk> всем прива, напомните как сносить дрова вручную
<skai> Lynk: со слезами на глазах
<Nebulosa> кастую инквизитора в тред
<Lynk> skai, ну а все же
<ctrlok> Nebulosa, вот. А вы все орали - нафига этот твиттер, нафига этот фейсбук..
<ctrlok> нафига этот хабр :)
<Nebulosa> ctrlok: я не орал
<ctrlok> Я лица не помню
<Nebulosa> я с сегодняшнего дня твиттерянин
<ctrlok> ну фоловь меня
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тя кастуют
<Nebulosa> кстати надо написать про облом с дропбоксом в твиттер!
<ctrlok> будет обряд посвящения
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: что за вариант за 300?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле что за вариант? получаешь рефералов максимальное количество
<skai> Nebulosa: за каждого рефа тебе дают по 250 метров
<skai> итого 8бонусных гигобайт
<ctrlok> разве не до 5-ти можно так увеличивать?
<inkvizitor68sl> до 10
<inkvizitor68sl> 2+8
<ctrlok> эх
<Nebulosa> тогда кастую рефералов!
<skai> Nebulosa: дык:)300 р и вот бебе рефы:)
<ctrlok> Ладно. Пора идти пить кофе и курить утреннюю сигарету
<ctrlok> бебе рефы ))))))))))
<Nebulosa> skai: виртуальные чтоле?
<ctrlok> бебе Nebulosa
<skai> Nebulosa: настоящчие:)смые рефные рефы в мире:)
<skai> Nebulosa: ядропом давно пользуюсь - и бед не знаю:)
<Nebulosa> чето мутная схема..
<skai> Nebulosa: чем мутная?
<olejka> доброе утро =)
<Nebulosa> откуда рефы придут?
<inkvizitor68sl> из воздуха
<skai> Nebulosa: с каймановых островов епте:)
<Nebulosa> а! теперь понятно!
<ctrlok> Смотри - шаг первый: регистрируешься на хабре, шаг второй: регистрируешься на лепре, шаг третий - регистрируешься на дёти. Потом пишешь пост " ностройка дропбокс на убунте" - и даешь свою ссылку на реф
<ctrlok> так
<ctrlok> стоп
<ctrlok> Слишком хороший план. Не юзай его. Я сам заюзаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice skai
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: злой ты.я только узнал, что мой ужин отдадут какому то паше.а ты еще и ойсы вешаешь^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> надо скриптик дописать
<Nebulosa> ctrlok: лепра это миф, юзернаме
<Nebulosa> и да в убунту настраивать дропбокс не нужно..
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> логин и пароль ввести
<skai> а селектив синк настроить?
<skai> как же без него
<Aselicon> дроп он такой - поставил и забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> дроп он такой
<inkvizitor68sl> залил туда 500 гб
<inkvizitor68sl> и забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт... я не вспомню все логины и пароли(((
<Lynk> народ дак кто нить мне скажет как снести дрова с 10.04
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ага.надо тока писят акков.или 5 платных
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, надо писят акков)
<skai> Lynk: сослезами на глазах
<Aselicon> Lynk:  на чо дрова
<skai> !q | Lynk
<ubuntuhelp> Lynk: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Nebulosa> Lynk: какие дрова, о чём ты? виндасштоле?
<Lynk> в частности дрова на DWA-525, просто поставил якобы работающие сторонние дравера (все вопили что они нормально пашут - ошиблись), до этого ставил дрова от производителя и карточка завелась, щас вот не могу вспомнить как сносил старые дрова от производ
<Lynk> ителя
<Aselicon> Lynk: иши в синаптике
<Lynk> Aselicon, помнил бы я как они называются
<Aselicon> Lynk: вспоминай, ищи просматривай, и тебя ждет успех
<Lynk> Aselicon, ну спасибо
<Aselicon> Lynk: ну пожалуйста=)
<The_MEk> Lynk, устанавливал в консоли?
<Lynk> The_MEk, ага
<The_MEk> смотри логи консоли
<Lynk> хех, делал почти месяц назад
<Lynk> не заканаюсь ли
<The_MEk> и
<The_MEk> смотр лог консоли месячной давности
<The_MEk> если конечно не чистил его
<Lynk> команду скажи вывода лога
<Aselicon> Lynk: нажимай кнопку вверх долго долго
<Lynk> Aselicon, эт я и так знаю, думал мож есть нормальный лог
<The_MEk> есть файло
<Aselicon> Lynk: есть конечно
<The_MEk> ща на обед схожу потом подскажу как называется
<Lynk> ну дак вот скажите мне где он а то через терминал смотреть по одной строчке малость неудобно
<Lynk> The_MEk, ок жду
<The_MEk> ~/bash_history
<The_MEk> изучай :)
<Aselicon> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, о! кстати
<Lynk> ну вот уже лучше, спс
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, я почти нашел методичку хЖД
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: яку?
<inkvizitor68sl> по 1с
<inkvizitor68sl> так что сегодня может даже делать начну))
<skai> ааааа.ну годно:)сколько месяцев искал?
<inkvizitor68sl> с сентября
<inkvizitor68sl> и 1с настроил!
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 месяца на это ушло
<skai> молодетс:)
<inkvizitor68sl> быдлокодеры
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: йс программеры:)это каста на уровень ниже быдлокодеров:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а разработчики самой 1с - ещё ниже
<skai> а разработчики 1с в аду грешников колят вилами:)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> роль грешников исполняют училея информатики, которые так научили их
<Harlem> skai сколько максимально можно ников на одного человека?
<skai> Harlem: пока нам не надоест смена ников:)
<Harlem> Я шо то не могу найти куда писать ник  который по дефолту будет
<Harlem> список ников нашёл
<skai> первый будет дефолтом
<Harlem> Я их вчера менял, ставил первым FeuerEngel, а он мне опять за своё
<skai> юзай нормальный чьятик
<Harlem> Quassel IRC
<Harlem> ваще не норм?
<LeNsTR|znc> чоктотут?
<skai> LeNsTR|znc: Harlem
<LeNsTR|znc> Harlem: чего с кваселем? :)
<Nebulosa> LeNsTR|znc: ubuntuhelp
<LeNsTR|znc> сам такой
<Harlem> LeNsTR|znc: В списке личностей ставлю один ник первым, а на канал заходит по другим ником, который был первый при регистрации
<LeNsTR|znc> Harlem: где ники ставишь? в Identity ?
<Harlem> LeNsTR|znc: Настройки - IRC- личности
<LeNsTR|znc> LeNsTR|trololo: все работает :)
<skai> LeNsTR|znc: скрин ему кинь и все:)
<LeNsTR|znc> ну он там все ставит
<BlutEngel> LeNsTR|znc: после подключения я тоже могу ник в чате сменить
<LeNsTR|znc> хз чего у него не тот ник вставляет
<LeNsTR|znc> так надо сразу
<BlutEngel> шо сразу?
<LeNsTR|znc> тебе же надо чтобы сразу тот ник что нужен ставился :)
<BlutEngel> ога
<LeNsTR|znc> а ты в auto ident прописал пасс?
<BlutEngel> LeNsTR|znc: Я не так давно в этой теме, так что, можно по подробнее?
<LeNsTR|znc> File -> Networks -> Configure Networks -> Auto Identify http://d.pr/SZuS
<LeNsTR|znc> и свой пасс
<LeNsTR|znc> ники я вбиваю в ... видишь справа от Deafult Identify ключик? вот там
<BlutEngel> гаечный ключик?
<LeNsTR|znc> да
<BlutEngel>  ;-)
<FeuerEngel> LeNsTR|znc Спасибо :-)
<LeNsTR|znc> ;)
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff[work]> q
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff[away], тебе позвонили?
<sharikoff[work]> inkvizitor68sl:нет
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<inkvizitor68sl> а слонегу писал?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff[away], слушай... нам пора саппорт организовывать который более или менее хоть что-то отвечать будет)
<sharikoff[work]> сказал до четверга у них аврал
<sharikoff[work]> давай организуем
<sharikoff[work]> тока у меня доступа нет ни к чему
<Aselicon> ш
<sharikoff[work]> и чо ты ам настроил я незнаю
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: хоть что то - и я могу=) даже по делу.. возьмите меня к себе..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff[away], надо хотя бы жаббер зарегать )
<inkvizitor68sl> пока что
<inkvizitor68sl> там весь саппорт то - ребутать VDSки
<inkvizitor68sl> по требованию
<Lynk> народ кто может сказать почему у меня после перезагрузки системы в раскладках появляется еще одна раскладка США Международная, со спец. клавишами (dead keys)
<Aselicon> сдохшие клавиши... как мило...
<Lynk> Aselicon, так прикол в том ячто работают все до одной
<Aselicon> Lynk: а она сильно мешает?
<Ragnareg> народ, кто подключал куллер через  USB?
<Lynk> Aselicon, да сильно потому что некоторые знаки по другому отображаются и чтобы их ввести надо два раза нажимать, вот например на раскладке обычной США <">, а вот на проблемной <¨>, так же могу скинуть скрины разницы между обычной и этой, отличается кардин
<Lynk> ально
<Ragnareg> и что может случится?
<Lynk> Ragnareg, да в принципе ничего если он нормально сделан
<Aselicon> Lynk: в параметрах ковырял?
<Ragnareg> ну что ж, ща попробудем)
<Lynk> Aselicon, да ковырял, нет там ничего с этим связаного, ну или я просто не нашел
<Aselicon> Система - Параметры - Клавиатура - Раскладки
<Lynk> Aselicon, да там уже все перерыл, нет там ничего
<Lynk> Aselicon, удаляю раскладку, после перезагрузки снова вылезает
<Aselicon> Lynk: странно..
<Aselicon> Lynk: после чего так началось?
<Lynk> Aselicon, знаю, вроде клава качественная и все доп клавиши работают как надо, даже удивился что работают все до одной
<Lynk> Aselicon, да в принципе не после чего, просто клаву новую купил и вот понеслась такая фигня
<Aselicon> че за клава
<Lynk> Aselicon, Dialog KP-107, клва шик просто в душу запала, печатать на ней одно удовольствие
<Aselicon> Lynk: Так это целая раскладка тебя не устраивает..
<Aselicon> Lynk: Ты применяешь другую, а после рестарта, ту которую ты применял - исчезает и ставится опять первая?
<Lynk> Aselicon, ну как бы да, просто говорю же там символы типа !"№;%: не так как надо отображаются и для того чтобы их ввести на до не как обычно например Shift+3 а Shift+3+3  то бишь два раза нажимать 3
<Lynk> Aselicon, нет ту которую постаил остается но эта появляется снова
<Aselicon> Lynk: и применяется?
<Ragnareg> в подставках для ноутов там на скок вольт куллеры?
<Lynk> Aselicon, в смысле? менять то раскладку спокойно можно но просто мешает
<Lynk> Ragnareg, так почитай
<Ragnareg> да, точно)
<Aselicon> Lynk: cистема какая?
<skai> Ragnareg: на 220 блин.питание от юсб и вопрос на сколько...это незнание основ, которых даже дети знают
<Lynk> Aselicon, 10.04 х64, все предидущие клавы нормально работали без подобных глюков
<Lynk> skai, ну меня совсем уж ребенком не назвать но я тоже не знаю)) точнее не помню потому что тупо не приходилось с этим дел иметь)
<Aselicon> Lynk: почему не гуглим? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=80371.0
<Lynk> Aselicon, потому что не знал как воодить запрос)
<Aselicon> Lynk: проявляй эрудицию=)
<Ragnareg> skai, мне нужно повесить туда 12 V, интрересует, не сгорит ли что то в ноуте
<skai> конечно сгорит.а еще съест ковер и наблюет в кактус
<Aselicon> skai: +1
<UZVER> Подскажите пожалуйста, как русифицировать LibreOffice?
<Aselicon> UZVER: скачай язык
<Aselicon> UZVER: тамже на сайте
<UZVER> скачал 2 архива, а дальше что? они распаковываются и всё ._.
<Ragnareg> skai, так что 12-ти вольтовый куллер лучше не подключать к USB?))
<UZVER> Aselicon
<Aselicon> UZVER: LibO_3.3.0rc2_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_ru есть?
<UZVER> Aselicon ага и хелп пак тоже
<Aselicon> Ragnareg: подключай. стыдно незнать основ
<UZVER> точнее LibO_3.3.0_Linux_x86_langpack-rpm_ru.tar.gz
<Ragnareg> да нет, не сдытно)
<Aselicon> UZVER: деб скачай, чтоб не иметь боли головной
<Aselicon> Ragnareg: кому как
<UZVER> Aselicon там нет деб) где я его возьму? :)
<UZVER> или есть? оО
<UZVER> ща гляну
<Aselicon> UZVER: омг. есть. ищи. гляди.
<UZVER> о есть) извините)
<UZVER> спасибо :)
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, не знать - не стыдно, как и спросить...
<Ragnareg> не хочу что бы USB сдох, лучше спросить
<Aselicon> UZVER: ;)
<UZVER> Aselicon а rpm это для ред хат и остальных?
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: про спросить я ничего не говорю. но вопрос - что будет с батарейкой 1,5v если от нее запитать телевизор
<Aselicon> UZVER: rpm для всяких других=)
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, и что будет?
<UZVER> гг
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: ничего
<UZVER> Aselicon скачал деб, а там куча файлов о_о это каждый теперь запускать?
<Aselicon> UZVER: вообще это для рэдхат=)
<UZVER> ну да)
<Aselicon> UZVER: нет
<UZVER> Aselicon а что делать?)
<Aselicon> UZVER: кучей через консоль
<UZVER> не умею)
<Aselicon> UZVER: ща
<UZVER> apt-get install и имя архива?
<Aselicon> не совсем
<UZVER> уу
<Aselicon> UZVER: зайди в папку с ними и - sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<UZVER> Aselicon зайти тоже через консоль?)
<Aselicon> UZVER: да
<UZVER> :О
<chravn> Приветсвую.
<Aselicon> chravn: q
<chravn> Тут такой вопрос. Имеется пк  на нём настроен форвардинг и маскарадинг также поднимается впн до другого офиса. Так вот ось которая  на виртуальной машине пингует подсеть ругого офиса.  Остальные машины у которых нк с поднятым впном указан шлюÐ
<chravn> вчём проблема?
<Aselicon> в кодировке
<chravn> чего?
<Aselicon> utf-8
<chravn> уменя UTF-8 /
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, а у кого не утф?
<chravn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558459/  таблица маршрутизации пк с поднятым впн-ом.
<UZVER> Aselicon не установило, проблемы зависимостей о_о
<Aselicon> UZVER: удовлетвори их
<UZVER> как?
<Aselicon> UZVER: ну как мужчина может удовлетворять?
<UZVER> хз
<chravn> может всётаки если не сложно по маршрутам подскажете, а не про удовлетворение?
<Aselicon> chravn: кто знает тот подскажет. я незнаю
<Aselicon> UZVER: c какими зависимостями конфликты?
<UZVER>  libreoffice3-ru зависит от libobasis3.3-ru-math, однако:   Пакет libobasis3.3-ru-math пока не настроен.
<UZVER> и так везде
<Aselicon> libo откуда ставил
<UZVER> ну с сайта офисиального
<Aselicon> LibO_3.3.0rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US ставил как?
<UZVER> да я уже не помню, вроде apt-get install
<UZVER> он был русский пока не обновился
<Aselicon> сноси все
<UZVER> ужс :О
<Aselicon> =)
<Aselicon> потом качай LibO_3.3.0rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US
<Aselicon> потом ставь как там в хелпе написанно. потом русик ставь
<UZVER> качаю ._.
<UZVER> а что за хелп?
<Aselicon> UZVER: ненужен он
<UZVER>  потом ставь как там в хелпе написанно --  я за это)
<Aselicon> в смысле - в архиве будет файл - readme вот там все написано
<UZVER> ааа
<Aselicon> UZVER: думаю сложностей не вызовет=) я пошел по делам=)
<UZVER> ну ладно)
<UZVER> спс
<Aselicon> нз
<AlbertR|alt> народ подскажите как пингануть порт на сервере?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlbertR|alt, telnet host port
<inkvizitor68sl> или nmap host
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы сразу все открытые глянуть
<NiCloAy> nmap -p port_num
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
<SergeyIT> в меню network tools есть и там port scan
<zevs> всем доброго
<zevs> есть тут кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<Dionisii> Всем доброго времени суток! У меня в штатном видеопроигрывателе фильмы показывает со смещенным спектром, как будто бы какого-то цвета на хватает. Что делать? Проигрыватель VLC показывает тоже самое...
<SergeyIT> Dionisii, с синим оттенком?
<Dionisii> SergeyIT, да :)
<SergeyIT> Dionisii, посмотри темы на форумах
<SergeyIT> Dionisii, про синеву
<Dionisii> SergeyIT, такая проблема там так и выражается? Именно "синева" типа на экране?
<SergeyIT> Dionisii, слово синий там есть и картинки даже встречаются
<Dionisii> SergeyIT, нашел какой-то раздел, читаю, ищу :) Спасибо за подсказку)) Искал на форуме про кракозябры, но про синеву не догадался)) Решил сюда писать)) Спасибо еще раз))
<FunkyPunky> всем привет
<Dionisii> SergeyIT, спасибо! Проблема решена!
<SergeyIT> Dionisii, и хорошо )
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем
<jlewka> всем привет, народ подскажите по крону
<jlewka> можно ли редактировать задания просто через -e ?
<jlewka> или обязательно файл задания редактировать?
<FredyBackShash> Подскажите aria2c может качать ссылку если там 301 редирект без указания домена? а-то выдает ошибку что домен не указан
<FredyBackShash> jlewka: crontab -e
<jlewka> а добовлять задания можно туда просто?
<FredyBackShash> jlewka: да
<jlewka> а то у меня почему то выполняеся только первое задание
<jlewka> а второе игнориться
<FredyBackShash> может оно с ошибкой записано
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> убрал первое второе запускается
<sharikoff> jlewka:  можно
<sharikoff> тока кавычки и полные пути
<sharikoff> оч советую
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> спасиб буду пробывать
<jlewka> а если у них у обоих стоит 0-59
<jlewka> они не могут друг друга перекрывать
<FredyBackShash> jlewka: проще * поставить
<FredyBackShash> не могут
<FredyBackShash> а по aria2c ктонить подскажет?
<sharikoff> я ваще ставлю @hourly @mountly и тд
<sharikoff> */5 или раз в 5 минут
<FredyBackShash> или другую многопоточную консольную качалку чтобы список ссылок можно было задать или маску типа [1-1000]  в ссылке?
<sharikoff> wget не канает?
<sharikoff> с файла имхо может брать
<sonorus> обрый день
<sharikoff> ку
<sharikoff> эх ешкин кот какая песня...
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: wget ссылку качает нормально и из файла берет но качает только по одной ссылке за раз
<jlewka> FredyBackShash, -r ключик сть)
<sonorus> на работе поставили ubuntu 10.04, все бы замечательно, но не можем настроить принтер canon lbp 2900, принтер виден но не печатает, драйвера устаревшие ставили с сайта производителя, все манипуляции и советы из гугла не помогли, если еще надежда настроить его, а т
<sonorus> о работа стоит
<sonorus> ????
<jlewka> млин, добавил ссылку на скрипт в первый файл, ввида bash /patch/to/file , о все равно скрипт не запусакется...
<jlewka> FredyBackShash, ну можно в скрипте дописать wget'у цикл и все...
<FredyBackShash> jlewka: мне не надо рекурсивно выкачивать
<FredyBackShash> jlewka: а контролировать сколько вгетов запущено как?
<artus> FredyBackShash, aira2
<jlewka> все молчу)
<FredyBackShash> artus: я про неё сразу спрашивал, она не хочет ссылку скачивать
<jlewka> не думал что он этого не умеет
<paul11> Всем привет. У меня в мандриве можно было в гноме переключаться между рабочими столами, крутанув колёсико над ними (в правом нижнем углу). Никто не знает как это сделать? :)
<artus> O_o , как не умеет?
<jlewka> или умеет?
<sharikoff> FredyBackShash: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/aria2/wiki/UsageExample
<artus> FredyBackShash, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/51302/
<FredyBackShash> http://pastebin.com./QpDHV3JC
<FredyBackShash> Вот что отвечает
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: примеры я смотрел
<sharikoff> а у тя чо хосты не резолвит?
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: ресолвит, первый запрос ведь нормально проходит, и вгет нормально качает
<FredyBackShash> Буду пробовать скриптом с хабра качать
<sharikoff> curl и  wget спасут мир
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> sharikoff[work] умри
 * sharikoff на работе комп не вырубил
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, так кикни привидение )
<sharikoff> @kick sharikoff[work]
<sharikoff> =)))
<UNIm95> sharikoff=))) жжошь
<SergeyIT> забавно
<sharikoff> @op
<UNIm95> sharikoff ещё бы бан дал
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, тогда забань )))
<sharikoff> да бот тупень просто
<UNIm95> //me радуется 15000 день юникса
<UNIm95> ксо
 * UNIm95 радуется 15000 день юникса
<SergeyIT> некошерное число какое-то (
<UNIm95> SergeyIT ничего скоро 16384 день будет
<UNIm95> еще ~4года
<skai> sharikoff: разобрался?:)
<sharikoff> skai: с чем?
<Chekist> âñåì ïðèâåò! åñòü êòî èç Ïåíçû?
<skai> !utf | Chekist
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, ничего себе, скоро! О_о
<SergeyIT> Chekist, вымерзли там все...
<UNIm95> SergeyIT да ладно в 2012 конца света не будет. только win8
<skai> кедерасты есть?
<Chekist> оно и видно
<UNIm95> skai только гнофилы
<skai> слава богу:)
<Chekist> кто-нибудь юзает Sialia 10.3?
<SergeyIT> skai, что, новый баномет не на ком испытать - жертву ищешь )
<skai> !zver | Chekist
<UNIm95> skai а что помощь в убунте с кедами надо?
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<SergeyIT> Chekist, а это что за зверь?
<skai> UNIm95: не:)хотелось поржать над пинике по поводу выхода 4.6
<sharikoff> после 3.5.9 все остальные кеды -фуфло
<Chekist> SergeyIT, это российская разработка компании Integra-L http://integra-l.ru на базе Ubuntu
 * sharikoff стааарый линуксоид
<UNIm95> skai ок. но в любом случае помощь: в консоли от рута apt-get instal gnome-desktop и art-get purge kde-desktop
<skai> sharikoff: какой ты линуксойд:)дарвинист ты:)и бздюшник:)
<sharikoff> skai: с кем не бывает.. даже инк вон..
<UNIm95> !zver | Chekist
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<skai> UNIm95: нафига?
<UNIm95> skai: это спасёт твою душу
 * UNIm95 ругается. стул сломался
<skai> UNIm95: от чего?
<UNIm95> skai: от меня =(
<skai> UNIm95: это спасет мою душу от тебя?О_О
<Chekist> кто-нибудь может мне помочь настроить инет на Ubuntu (Sialia 10.3)? У меня локальная сеть, вписываю параметры не пашет, а в винде все норм
<UNIm95> skai: спасение души от кривых 4,*,* кед
<skai> UNIm95: и как меня спасет удаление того, чего у меня нима?
<UNIm95>  !zver | Chekist
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<UNIm95> skai: на случай всяких кедерастов помогает
<skai> UNIm95: на случай кедерастов помогает @kban
<SergeyIT> Chekist, ставь убунту 10.04 и заходи сюда
<UNIm95> skai: а если они рядом с твоим компом побывали?
<Chekist> SergeyIT, да она у меня считай и стоит
<UNIm95> !zver | Chekist
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<UNIm95> Chekist: вот что у тебя стоит
<Nebulosa> ubuntuhelp: nice!
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nice!'
<skai> UNIm95: и че?кедерасты не смогут ниче сделать
<skai> @voice ubuntuhelp
<artus> @voice ubuntuhelp
<skai> @voice ubuntuhelp
<skai> @voice UNIm95
<artus> @voice UNIm95
<skai> вот
<skai> @kick Chekist каналом ошибся
<UNIm95> skai:  эм? за что?
<artus> O_o че за синхронная пальба по целям )
<skai> UNIm95: за флуд
<skai> artus: я первый стрелял
<artus> UNIm95, харош бота дергать, в приват
<Chekist> skai, каналом я не ошибался ведь у меня же просто измененная Ubuntu, просто некоторые пакеты удалены, а некоторые добавлены
<UNIm95> artus:  человек на канал убунты с zvercd лезет
<Nebulosa> передернул робота.. задумался..
<skai> Chekist: тебе сколько раз было указано по поводу чужих криворуких работ и вопросов по ним?
<UNIm95> artus: убунту сборкой зверьцдд
<artus> Chekist, на форум, читать хавту до просветления
<Chekist> artus, читал фигня
<UNIm95> Chekist причём на форум (Sialia 10.3)
<artus> Chekist, слабо читал, еще читай
<Chekist> UNIm95, был я там, ниче полезного, Мегафон-модем у меня и так пашет
<skai> @devoice ubuntuhelp
<UNIm95> Chekist artus тебе хорошо посоветовал
<skai> @op
<skai> @devoice ubuntuhelp
<inkvizitor68sl> кто сборкой пакетов под бубунту занимается?
<artus> skai, раслабсо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, рейден)
<UNIm95> skai боту войс нальзя сделать
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: я так и не осилил..
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мейнтейнеры
<skai> UNIm95: воис можно.забрать ен получается
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: я один раз занимался =) када трахался с рейдконтроллером под серв. но под деб
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: те в ппа или просто дебку собрать?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да хрен его поймёшь... не мне, а таурусу
<UNIm95> skai нифига он у меня без войса но с опом отображается
<skai> @op artus
<skai> @voice artus
<skai> UNIm95: а артус?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и че там надо?
<UNIm95> skai только оп
<skai> UNIm95: вопросы есть?
<UNIm95> войса не вижу
<artus> @deop
<UNIm95> skai всё вижу
<skai> @devoice artus skai
<skai> @deop
<artus> skai, погоны орден перекрывають)
<Nebulosa> мда.. посмотрел что за Sialia такая..
<skai> шляпа татуировку прячет:)
<skai> о.на лоре грят что кеды 4.6 под интеллами перестали тормозить:)надо будет глянуть и обосрать:)
<UNIm95> Nebulosa похоже на тагильскую поделку?
<Nebulosa> наоборот
<Nebulosa> суръёзные огранизации
<dmay> Nebulosa: > Отличный, переработанный интерфейс рабочего окружения: Gnome+KDE связка!
<skai> KnomeDE ?
<dmay> Nebulosa: это даже не сексуальные извращения уже, это что-то за гранью добра и зла...
<Nebulosa> :)
<dmay> в общем, спасибо, проблевался
<dmay> хорошо хоть без скриншотов
<Nebulosa> сайт красивый
<dmay> а у этого ещё и оффсайт есть штоле? О_О
<Nebulosa> я думал ты там и смотрел
<dmay> не, на форумах типатематических
<dmay> оффсайт гугель не осилил
<Nebulosa> http://integra-l.ru/site/index.php/bluebird/home-and-office
<Nebulosa> осилил, просто он 10 ссылкой идёт
<dmay> ипаааааать, теперь и со скринами
<Nebulosa> нести пакетик?
<dmay> свои есть >.<
<skai> @voice dmay
<dmay> ну как же можно в офисе и без 35ти разных анимаций сворачивания окошечка?
<mikhanius> люди хелп вот я по инструкции ставил skype всё норм пошла загрузка с инета и я случайно нажал кнопочку какую-то вроде энтер и архив который тогда загружался пропустился и ничего недоустановилась што делать чтоб всё таки поставить скайп?
<skai> mikhanius: начни с начала
<mikhanius> неполучается
<dmay> mikhanius: эмм.... а я искренне думал, что такое бывает только у наших девочек-продажниц с прошлой работы... О_О
<mikhanius> всё тоже самое делаю и он ничего не загружает
<mikhanius> я первый раз за убунту сел
<artus> покакой нафиг инструкции? он в репах есть
<dmay> первый раз сел, а уже кнопочки "какие-то" нажимать...
<artus> mikhanius, на форум, и читать - читать - читать
<mikhanius> да знаю я все ваши судо апт-гет инсталл
<dmay> какой нафиг форум? Приложения - Добавить/Удалить - поиск - скайп - ентре - ентер - ентер
<tenshigo> занятно...
<mikhanius> не отображается он в апликейшенах
<mikhanius> ой а тут удобная меню есть шоб загружать
<tenshigo> mikhanius:  да неужели...
<mikhanius> а скайпа в нём нет
<mikhanius> в меню
<artus> aptitude search '~iskype'
<tenshigo> запусти синаптик.
<artus> и смотрим стоит или нет
<mikhanius> так давайте как ребёнку
<tenshigo> mikhanius: 10.10?
<mikhanius> версия?
<tenshigo> чот же еще...
<mikhanius> как посмотреть её из терминала?
<tenshigo> все я удаляюсь...
<artus> гг
<mikhanius> не помню я версию
<mikhanius> я с неподписанного диска ставил у друга взял
<mikhanius> ну хелп
<artus> че хелп? качаеш дебку с оф сайта, 2 раза на нее кликаеш и все
<mikhanius> оф это какой help.ubuntu.com ?
<artus> угу, если help.ubuntu.com это офф сайт скайпа
<mikhanius> ё
<mikhanius> я туплю
<artus> еще как )
<skai> у кого тут нокия на symbian 9.4?
<mikhanius> у меня
<skai> mikhanius: ты пролетаешь
<mikhanius> понятно
<skai> у кого из нормальных тут нокия на symbian 9.4?
<artus> xD
<artus> ааа.. паника
<mikhanius> я вот не знаю остаться виндузятником или всётаки перейти на убунту
<User779[web]> ку всем не подскажите можно ли както на убунту 10 версию подобрать и настроить драва на видяху радеон 9200?
<Nebulosa> skai: эм.. S60?
<skai> Nebulosa: ага
<skai> v5
<artus> mikhanius, оставайся
<Nebulosa> тогда я
<artus> User779[web], все в твоих руках)
<User779[web]> а где можно подробнуй инфу найти ато нигде ничего толком не написано
<artus> User779[web], в гугле
<skai> Nebulosa: у тя годной темы, чтобы с спбмобайл шеллом смотрелась зачетно нима?
<Nebulosa> "спбмобайл шеллом" ШО?
<skai> Nebulosa: spb mobile shell в гугель введи
<artus> skai, имей совесть, развел тут понимаеш
<Nebulosa> я себе тему нацепил iphone by mario так хоть на телефон стало похоже
<skai> artus: ну я то хоть чтото осмысленное веду:)
<skai> Nebulosa: /join #linuxtalks
<Nebulosa> а не аппарат начала 90-ч
<Nebulosa> [
<User779[web]> где я толька не лазил ничего найти несмог =(
<tenshigo> вы где такие железки откапываете.
<User779[web]> по наследству о бабушки =)
<mikhanius> ой в линуксе все атеисты штоль? в обновлениях нашол богофильтр O_o
<mikhanius> от спама))
<mikhanius> ахахах
<User779[web]> ниужели никто не сталкивался с таким? или все с нвидиа сидят?
<Nebulosa> mikhanius: шутка зощитана
<mikhanius> я загружаю кстати его щас
<mikhanius> посмотрим
<|rapidsp|> User779[web]: на твою карту имхо умолчательные дрова сами ставятся
<mikhanius> а как менюхи в тулбаре русскими сделать
<mikhanius> а всё нашёл
<tenshigo> User779[web]: с стандартними должно работать.
<tenshigo> хотя есть мнение что нужно из гита драйвер собрать. мол поломали в новых версия убунты и арча.
<tenshigo> раз я нагугли то и тебе флаг в руки.
<User779[web]> стандартные ставятся толька игры сильно лагают
<tenshigo> какие игры на этих "дровах".
<tenshigo> пропиетарные давно не держат эту карточку...а старые версии знать не знают о новых ядрах.
<tenshigo> в общем работает компиз и то ладно -_-
<artus> я бы больше сказал, какие игры на этой карточке )
<kreker93> ку всем
<kreker93> ктонить ставил крысю 4.8??
<artus> kreker93, чегой ?
<kreker93> xfce4/8
<tenshigo> artus: под "дровами" имел ввиду не драйвера,а саму карточку )
<User779[web]> ну вов тянет на винде а на убунте сильно лагает
<skai> User779[web]: у тебя есть вов под линукс?
<dmay> может потому что вов написана под виндовс, а не под линукс, нэ?
<artus> User779[web], дык opengl ему скомандуй )
<kreker93> ауу ну что не кто не ставил xfce4.8??
<dmay> вот не понимаю людей... бабло на вов у них есть, а бабла на для собственного удобства купить виндовс - нет
<tenshigo> гадость твое хвце
<|rapidsp|> или карточку поактуальнее :)
<User779[web]> я в вов на пиратки играю =)
<|rapidsp|> нехорошо
<dmay> ясно всё свами
<skrishi> угу, мозга на пиратку хватило, а читать мануалы нет )
<tenshigo> dmay: купить виндовс еще не все. нужно еще программы покупать.
<tenshigo> одна из причин почему на линукс пересел.
<|rapidsp|> поэтому проще нарастить железо :)
<skrishi> или мозг )
<tenshigo> воровсто есть воровство даже если это программа.
<skrishi> +1
<dmay> tenshigo: эм... 9/10 программ в репах убунты, который более-менее пригоден к эксплуатации - кроссплатформенны
<tenshigo> вот только все это дико на винде работает и главное выглядит.
<skai> tenshigo: либгтк доля венды поставь:)
<tenshigo> в топку. зачем винда тогда?
<tenshigo> вот именно незачем.
<UNIm95>  tenshigo: только для игр
<skai> tenshigo: чтобы понтоваться мол я вон какой крутой:)я венжду с гтк поставил:)ну чтобы потсоны в школе прониклись:))
<dmay> tenshigo: лол, они и на убунте так же выглядят ))
<tenshigo> UNIm95: золотые слова. вот только не играю
<UNIm95>  tenshigo: вот именно золотые. плати =)
<dmay> так, рподолжаем срач, не расслабяемся!
<tenshigo> dmay: прекрасно гармонирует с аеро...да?
<dmay> что такого плохого в том, чтобы покупать программы?
<tenshigo> нас артус к стенке поставит -_-
<dmay> tenshigo: даже этотвашхром прекрасно гармонирует с аэро )
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> dmay, харош тут агитировать)
<Nebulosa> dmay: ничего, буквально сегодня покупал
<dmay> artus: а что такого плохого в агитации платить за достойный того софт? :3
<skrishi> dmay: никто не говорит, что плохо.. каждый должен есть.. всё зависит от времени, ума и целей
<tenshigo> и финансов.
<skai> dmay: не спорь:)а то не скоро сожешь продолжать срач:)
<skrishi> =)
<dmay> вот, вот, так всегда. только и знают что давить свободу слова
<skrishi> dmay: учи конституцию, блин.. свобода слова
<skai> dmay: создай тему, свобода слова - Ъ или не Ъ
<tenshigo> -_-
<dmay> skai: о! а я и забыл про эту тему уже :3
<UNIm95>  dmay покупать софт можно и нужно. но если за деньги я получаю какую-то сбоющую хрень то я пожалуй возьму пиратку. + ты читал m$ eula?
<skai> UNIm95: весь софт продает мс?ой веё
<tenshigo> UNIm95: нравится воровать?
<dmay> UNIm95: use trial version, Luke!
<UNIm95> skai: нет не весь
<dmay> UNIm95: и что такого страшного-ужасного в Windows EULA (ты-ж её имел ввиду, да)
<UNIm95> tenshigo что воровать? кроме хр софта другого нет
<skai> UNIm95: use the source, luke
<dart_veder> khhh...
<UNIm95> dmay: сиедл на триальной винде?
<dart_veder> UNIm95: i was with your mother in bedroom
<tenshigo> UNIm95: "пожалуй возьму пиратку." твои слова.
<Senator_Palpatin> tenshigo читай слова перед этим
<Senator_Palpatin> dart_veder мою юный падаван не выпендривайся
<tenshigo> что то меняет?
<dmay> Senator_Palpatin: на 7 бете, на триале с реармом пока мс тупила с продлением подписки. что в этом плохого?
 * dart_veder взял Senator_Palpatin и сбросил его в шлюзы
<dart_veder> @kick Senator_Palpatin
<artus> @kick Senator_Palpatin dmay законфили флудить
<tenshigo> -_-
<dmay> ^_^' хорошо, хорошо. ушёл джобить
<UNIm95> skai:  знаешь кто такой сенатор палпатин?
<skai> ага.его дарт ведер в конце скинул в шлюзы
<UNIm95> skai нет на ядро станции
<skai> один фиг
<UNIm95> skai но люка-то небыло!
<UNIm95> в чате
<UNIm95> блин всё молчу
<artus> ))
<skai> artus: жаль:)не успел я рассказать про то, как я стал твоим отцом:))
<UNIm95> skai: artus я могу рассказать
<artus> ненадо  )
<UNIm95> artus:  мне пришло слово с помехами надо значит надо?
<skai> UNIm95: да ты попробуй:)
<skai> банхамером размахнуться всегда успеем
<UNIm95> skai: artus: дело было так: анакин встретился с сенатором амидалой, поженился провёл брачную ночь, и в момент попадания в чан с лавой(примерно через 9 месяцев) стал папой
<artus> гг
<UNIm95> и не особо бан хаммером размахнёшся =)
<dmay> UNIm95: это он тогда ещё счастливую будущую мамашу чуть не того?
<UNIm95>  dmay чуть раньше вроде
<dmay> ну прям перед этим емнип
<dmay> куда в этом вашем интернете можно сходить с температурой 38?
<artus> в больничку(
<dmay> а после больнички?
<|rapidsp|> как повезет
<artus> после больнички в морг)
<dmay> злые вы
<|rapidsp|> вирус от венды наверн подхватил
<artus> ога)
<dmay> меня хранит великий зелёный Security Essentials
<dmay> !
<|rapidsp|> заметно
<tenshigo> dmay: шутка что ли.
<artus> tenshigo, это клиника )
<dmay> ех. только и знают что злорадствовать
<tenshigo> -_-
<|rapidsp|> кейген наверн немытый съел :)
<sharikoff> чот молчек
<sharikoff> давайте ка я задам вопрос
<sharikoff> настоящего убунтоида
<|rapidsp|> !ask| sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tenshigo> вот так то )
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> вай вай пропала кнопочка на панельке где погоду показывает
<sharikoff> что делать
<sharikoff> и потом по плану у меня залезание в приват всем кому попало
<Nebulosa> reboot
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: консоль в другом окошке
<sharikoff> =)
<Nebulosa> тогда на кнопку тыкай
<|rapidsp|> alt-tab :)
<Nebulosa> power
<sharikoff> погодите  емае
<artus> sharikoff, не, ты еще сеть и иксы не настроил
<sharikoff> апогея еще не было
<artus> так что не умееш ты вопросы задавать )
<sharikoff> ах емае  точно
<sharikoff> а где в убунте настройки иксов?
<sharikoff> ксорг конф нету
<artus> в убунте)
<|rapidsp|> ПКМ - добавить на панель - кнопочка с погодой :)
<tenshigo> sharikoff: не насилуй ты их мозг... :))
<sharikoff> буду
<sharikoff> буду насиловать
<sharikoff> пусть посмотрят на себя со стороны
<tenshigo> как будто что то измениться -_-
<sharikoff> tenshigo: а может случится чудо
<artus> им станет стыдно и они научатцо читать маны )
<sharikoff> и они найдут супер закрытый сайт http://google.com
<|rapidsp|> но мы всеравно до них докопаемся :))))
<tenshigo> так... ребят а вы спросите у него на чем он сидит )))
<tenshigo> sharikoff: хехе.
<artus> tenshigo, ему всеравно на чем сидеть)
<sharikoff> tenshigo: =)
<sharikoff> да да
<|rapidsp|> ваще неприличный вопрос, на чем сидит....
<tenshigo> artus: нечего подобного... -_-
<artus> дело не в том на чем сидиш) а в том что желания понимать отсутствуеть у некоторых)
<sharikoff> а еще я открою вам тайну
<sharikoff> страшную тайну
<sharikoff> убунта-тоже линукс
<|rapidsp|> оппа
<sharikoff> и некоторые руководства найденные в инете для например федоры подходят и для убунту
<tenshigo> ну база у всех одна.
<sharikoff> есть стандарт
<sharikoff> но как настоящий убунтоид я заявляю вам
<|rapidsp|> люди иногда так нахродят мануалы, но в основном те который касаются установки пакетов )))
<sharikoff> если упал форум убунту то найти ответ в инете праутически невозможно
<sharikoff> *практически
<tenshigo> -_-
<artus> sharikoff, ой да ладно )
<sharikoff> artus: да я те говорю
 * artus отродясь на форуме ниче не искал)
<artus> ибо все одн~о и тоже и к томуж старье )
<sharikoff> ты не настоящий убунтоид
<artus> sharikoff, а как же уютные бложики?
<tenshigo> это он так убунтушников унизил -_-
<sharikoff> это не можно среди убунтоидов
<sharikoff> *модно
<sharikoff> только форум
<|rapidsp|> и не можно :)
<artus> sharikoff, все, я осилил гугл поэтому не убунтоид, вы меня раскусили)
<sharikoff> файлы я редактирую только гедитом
<sharikoff> заметьте
<sharikoff> все что без гуи и по английски -гавно
<artus> sharikoff, ты че, OO же есть )
<sharikoff> на вопрос аптитуды продолжить я отвечаю Д а не Y
<sharikoff> я самый модный во дворе
<sharikoff> по умолчанию у меня стоит русский язык
<artus> sharikoff, фе, синаптик пользуй)
<sharikoff> аа
<artus> там не надо ниче отвечать) галочки ж есть )
<sharikoff> точно
<artus> и это, бубунтотвик постав себе ) будеш репы добавлять через него)
<sharikoff> точно..
<artus> sharikoff, тебе еще цчитцо и учитцо)
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> я все знаю
<sharikoff> мне тут проще спросить чем лезть в гугл
<sharikoff> тока меня банят за тупость мою постоянно
<|rapidsp|> а я на вопросы отвечаю ентером :)
<sharikoff> шатл молодец
<sharikoff> придумал ось слизаную с деба.. сделал грамотный простой установщик, заставил братву локализовать все это дело нормально
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> успех среди пацанов во дворе обеспечен
<sharikoff> в простоте конечно не откажешь... но вот в стабильности незнаю незнаю..
<sharikoff> я бы побоялся
<sharikoff> имхо 50% успеха убунты это апт
<|rapidsp|> для дома для семьи намана
<sharikoff> апт -великая вешь
<sharikoff> все делает само и думать не надо
<tenshigo> локализовать... а кто локализациями пользуеться?
<|rapidsp|> чуть менее чем все :)
<tenshigo> пфф. линуксоид не юзает локализации. есть только англицкий и все -_-
<User173[web]> русские есть?
<tenshigo> но это скорее привычка с тех лет когда локализация просто вгоняла в ступор.
<sharikoff> ну зайдите кто нть.. опровергните мои слова. спросите как вланы поднять. как транки. как маршрутизацию настроить
<sharikoff> хоть кто нть
<Nebulosa> лес рук
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> жалко..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, расскажи мне как в kvm ipv6 на виртуалку отроутить
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, так все  всё знают ;)
<sharikoff> так же
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: http://sharikoff.me/archives/category/ipv6
<inkvizitor68sl> мне на линуксаХ)
<tenshigo> sharikoff: и все же есть ппа. а это большая часть успеха убунты.
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: какая разница
<sharikoff> добавляй gw где надо
<sharikoff> и via
<sharikoff> route он и в африке route
 * sharikoff признает ip route только в цисках
<sharikoff> клава среднестатистического убунтоида http://www.sweeting.org/images/man-keyboard.jpg
<total> да и как-то медлено ту 154 качается
<total> извените чаты перепутал
<sharikoff> да ничо
<sharikoff> мы привыкли
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, это больше виндузятникам подходит - еще добавить кнопку файа и пушечку рядом (джостик)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, нононо !
<inkvizitor68sl> не забывай, что я тоже убунтоид
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите плиз, как запустить сервис от имени рута?
<total> а к вам этот вопрос, почему после nvidia дров сильно начинает тормозить система, хотя этого не было на 10.04
<SergeyIT> что значит - после?
<total> ну до установки все норм, после большой load average и загрузка проц
<romankrv> привет всем. Вопрос : если выход в сеть используется через прокси (прокси без авторизации) то я пытаюсь использовать например команды: pip install PAK или easy_install или gem install SOME то я получаю ответ например от pip install django : то я получаю ответ лог: http://dpaste.com/355858/  та
<sharikoff> romankrv: export http_proxy="proxy:port"
<sharikoff> romankrv: export ftp_proxy="proxy:port"
<romankrv> sharikoff: это сделано
<romankrv> но не работает
<sharikoff> не хавается
<sharikoff> то что сделано
<sharikoff> ходит напрямую все равно
<romankrv> это я установил до обращения в чат
<sharikoff> echo $http_proxy
<sharikoff> чо говорит?
<romankrv> то есть не ходит в сети доступ в инет только через прокси
<romankrv> http://proxy.xxx.com:8080/
<romankrv> xxx - естественно мой домен
<romankrv> то есть настройка есть но pip не работает
<romankrv> что можете посоветовать
<sharikoff> прочитать ман
<sharikoff> внятно
<sharikoff> вслух
<sharikoff> на предмет опции --proxy
<|rapidsp|> а http:// точно нужно?
<sharikoff> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/pip.1.html
<sharikoff> к пипу
<romankrv> да но там говорится о юзере и пароле но проси без авторизации
<sharikoff> какая разница?
<romankrv> ну типа наверное нужно вводить юзер и пароль на прокси
<romankrv> или я туплю
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> не пиши user:pass@proxy:port
<sharikoff> пиши proxy:port
<sharikoff> If the password
<sharikoff>            is left out, pip will ask for it
<sharikoff> так вот он просто тебя не аск
<Holeech> http://www.goodfon.ru/wallpaper/116345.html обоя в тему;)
<aadz> âÏÔ-ÐÏÍÏÛÎÉË
<ubuntuhelp> aadz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<aadz> OK
<aadz> Бот-помошник
<tenshigo> оч приятно -_-
<tenshigo> артус твой? -_-
<artus> кто?
<aadz> tenshigo: да это не я бот, дурень :)
<aadz> Это с ошибкой написано в топике
<tenshigo> хаха
<User358[web]> нужна помощь по установке GRUB2
<aadz> А!
<aadz> Нет. В топике как раз поправили
<User358[web]> кто то может доступно обяснитиь как проще это сделать ?
<artus> !grub2 | User358[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User358[web]: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> User358[web], читай и ставь
<User358[web]> из винды его можно поставить ?
<artus> чавой ?
<|rapidsp|> нет
<aadz> Нет. В топике как раз поправили
<aadz> 18:39 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp
<aadz> А в инфе канала - нет
<artus> читай тебе сказано, там ответы на все твои вопросы
<User358[web]> ты думаешь я че суда пришел потому что не умею гуглом пользоваться ?  перечитал ужде все    непонятно
<tenshigo> aadz: а то с ходу такое выдал -_-
<artus> читай пока не поймеш)
<aadz> User358[web]: а чего ты хотел-то? Расскажи, а то я только пришел
<aadz> User358[web]: Мало ли я в курсе :)
<User358[web]> GRUB2 надо установить
<aadz> User358[web]: так установи? А ты другие варианты что ли видишь?
<User358[web]> установил   11.04  и диск исчеж винда его не видит даже буква диска не отображается
<artus> мда
<User358[web]> незнаю как его устанавливать
<SergeyIT> User358[web], а зачем тебе винда?
<tenshigo> догадался же 11.04 поставить...
<aadz> User358[web]: кокая токая винда его не видит?
<aadz> Ужос кокой...
<SergeyIT> кошмар
<User358[web]> цшт 7
<User358[web]> вин 7
<tenshigo> ты через вуби что ли ставил?
<aadz> User358[web]: она его и не должна видетбь
<aadz> User358[web]: или мы вобще о разном, а не о GRUB
<User358[web]> при запуске  где выходит  выбор операционкий виндовский нет  ubuntu
<tenshigo> ну точно через вуби.
<SergeyIT> User358[web], а куда груб ставил?
<User358[web]>  короче щя напишу
<artus> @kick User358[web] forum.ubuntu.ru , изучаем до просветления и только потом задаем конкретные вопросы
<artus> @kick "User358[web]" forum.ubuntu.ru , изучаем до просветления и только потом задаем конкретные вопросы
<aadz> Кто это кикнул юзера?
<tenshigo> оператор. кто же еще.
<artus> @voice aadz
<artus> aadz, еще вопросы есть?
<aadz> Вы что, рехнулись? У вас звезная болезнь уже...
<aadz> рановато...
<aadz> artus: понятно :(
<aadz> artus: а что, человек не мог правильно выразить, что ему надо и ему это выразить никто не помоГ?
<aadz> я правильно понимаю?
<artus> ести человек поставил себе 11.04, при том не удосужился на форум зайти и отказывается смотреть в мануал который я ему дал, то это его проблемы
<User573[web]> че это было
<aadz> artus: значит... это и мои проблемы, что ты оп канала :(
<tenshigo> aadz: он просто вводит в заблуждение. сомневаюсь что он хоть 1 книжку не то что про линукс прочел, а про конкретно убунту, ище и альфу поставил.
<artus> User573[web], я тебе дал мануал на груб, изучай, листай форум, там все расписано
<SergeyIT> aadz, это еще добрый оп, вот щас другой придет )
<andreylosev> User573[web], действительно
<User573[web]> че так трудно обьяснить принцып ?
<aadz> artus: не хочешь быть опом - отцом-батюшкой по сути - отакжись
<aadz> artus: тебя никто не осудит. Все знают, что это не просто, если серьезно подходить
<sharikoff> @kban aadz
<artus> @kban aadz 86400 учим правила
<tenshigo> )
<andreylosev> будь готов делать какие-нибудь телодвижения для настройки системы
<SergeyIT> странная молодежь пошла... (
<tenshigo> наглая.
<andreylosev> если лень их делать, ставь винду
<tenshigo> и главное тупая.
<sharikoff> artus: как те обоина http://www.goodfon.ru/image/320-1680x1050.jpg =)
<artus> хыы
<artus> ога)
<andreylosev> ``Do not train children to learning by force and harshness, but
<andreylosev>   direct them to it by what amuses their minds, so that you may
<andreylosev>   be better able to discover with accuracy the peculiar bent of
<andreylosev>   the genius of each.''
<andreylosev> -- Plato
<sharikoff> мде..
<andreylosev> да я так
<andreylosev> просто нигде не могу найти перевод нормальный
<_GerarD_> Всем здрасте))
<andreylosev> привет
<tenshigo> здаров.
<_GerarD_> Как настроение на канале?
<andreylosev> no comment
<_GerarD_> Какие новости? Когда цитатник будет готов?
<sharikoff> банют постоянно
<AzurUb> Ребята чтоб не офтопить скажите кто хорошо знаком с АИС и вообще любой хороший айтишник нужен уже 3 двойки подряд а гугел не спасает
<AzurUb> плиз в личку
<sharikoff> _GerarD_: он готов
<_GerarD_> sharikoff уже? :)
<sharikoff> угу
<andreylosev> ух ты, а я не знал, что есть цитатник
<andreylosev> линк?
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Ураа! *YAHOO*
 * sharikoff седня зело зол и мстителен
<artus> sharikoff, как поднять транк на убунту ? ))))
<sharikoff> =)) передергиваешь =))
<artus> sharikoff, настроение тебе поднимаю )
<sharikoff> _GerarD_: quote.thelinux.ru
<_GerarD_> artus, sharikoff : уважаемые, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на цитатник...
<sharikoff> artus: спасип =))
<artus> выше
<_GerarD_> sharikoff ... мысли читаешь)))
<_GerarD_> блин))
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> периодически
<_GerarD_> sharikoff а выпивший папка, это серьёзно))
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, это лучше, чем мамка )
<sharikoff> страшнее
<sharikoff> tenshigo_: размножаешься?
<sharikoff> потихой захватываешь мир?
<_GerarD_> sharikoff ))
<_GerarD_> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<_GerarD_> sharikoff а можно простому смертному, например мне пользоваться командами с !
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, синтаксис - !<не нецензурное слово>
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT понял))
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT а типо !paste > SergeyIT
<_GerarD_> ???
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, типа, чтобы послать )
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT нет, даже например когда человек просит инфу про samba позволяется ли мне воспользоваться командой !samba > SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, а  вот если > op_name, то можно и нарваться )
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, для этого и служит команда
<artus> наоборот, > так ты в приват кинеш и флудить не будеш
<artus> в отличии от |
<_GerarD_> Понял...
<_GerarD_> artus спасибо!
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT и тебе спасибо!
<_GerarD_> artus просто вчера тут был skai под ником rtus... он мну кикнул за что то...
<_GerarD_> я не решился спросить((
<_GerarD_> потому что не хотел нарываться...
<artus> _GerarD_, то он гад под меня маскировался )
<artus> надо было в него поленом запустить)
<_GerarD_> artus блин мне бы бан был бы обеспечен
<artus> хех)
<_GerarD_> artus он меня уже однажды забанил на 24 часа...
<_GerarD_> artus ну и приват он не любит(
<artus> !_GerarD_
<ubuntuhelp> косит под nooova
<zevs> люди, помогите с лимитами рахобраться в системе
<_GerarD_> zevs с какими лимитами?
<zevs> на открытые фалы. только что поставил свежий дебиан 5 (до этого делал в убунте - не получилось)
<zevs> делаю по мануалу етерсофта
<zevs> Чтобы лимит применялся при регистрации пользователей в системе, в файле /etc/pam.d/system-auth должна быть строка:
<zevs> session   required  /lib/security/pam_limits.so
 * san4o поздравляет всех с праздником http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/112532/
<zevs> нету у меня файла  /etc/pam.d/system-auth ни в убунте не в дебе свежем
<artus> zevs, а причем тут этерсофт, дебиан и лимиты?
<zevs> все делается под терминальный сервер 1с
<artus> zevs, да я то понимаю, ток канал бубунты тут причем ? )
<artus> zevs, покажи ман
<zevs> на альтах поднимал, там и файл есть и все с лимитами нармально
<zevs> а в убунте нету
<zevs> вот и проблема где что куда написать чтоб лимиты выставить на количество открываемых файлов для одного приложения
<artus> в этерсофт)
<zevs> про лимиты не в эторсофт
<artus> ога) про лимиты дебиана в гугл )
<artus> zevs, а вообще сходи на канал деба, там мож че скажут
<zevs> я про убунту
<tenshigo> убунта тут не причем.
<artus> zevs, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1260&bih=843&q=ubuntu+pam_limits.so&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<sharikoff> zevs: вот у мя чо есть http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-1c/index.html
<sharikoff> может поможет
<MATAH> привет поцики
<artus> @kick MATAH поцики в подезде
<tenshigo> ухаха
<MATAH> а когда выйдет убунта 10.04 ?
<MATAH> т.е. 11.04 ?
<MATAH> antik, ты знаешь когда?
<andreylosev> MATAH, когда марк шаттлворт, скажет, тогда и выйдет
<MATAH> это не ответ
<andreylosev> блин лишняя запятая
<andreylosev> почему?
<andreylosev> это правда
<MATAH> потому что Марка нет на канале
<andreylosev> точно могу сказать, что в апреле
<MATAH> откуда ты знаешь?
<MATAH> только не говори, что по числу после запятой
<MATAH> т.е. точки
<MATAH> мне эта ваша убунта уже надоела
<Lynk> привет народ, подскажите хорошую прогу для записи CD\DVD только не Brasero
<MATAH> Lynk, Nero
<Lynk> MATAH, ага, теперь скажи есть ли она на линукс
<MATAH> Lynk, есть
<Lynk> MATAH, скинь реп
<MATAH> Lynk, а причём тут линакс?
<artus> @kban MATAH 604800 троль
<Lynk> artus, спс избавил от обьяснений) не подскажешь прогу для CD\DVD
<artus> да мне в принципе и бразеро хватало всегда ) и проблем с ним небыло )
<Lynk> artus, да вот мне тоже хватало до сегодняшнего дня а щас при записы выдает неизвестную ошибку, вот и хочу на другой проге попробывать
<artus> @mode +b MATAH!*@* перманентно и навеки
<Lynk> кто нить может подсказать как установить центр приложений минта, просто в нем удобная сортировка по рейтингу
<AzurUb> ребята как в терминале айпи свой псмотреть
<artus> ifconfig
<tenshigo_> 46.146.28.84
<[koshka]> artus: опередил меня )
<AzurUb> да это не мне
<AzurUb> это друг спросил
<AzurUb> артус спасыба
<artus> да незачто )
<tenshigo_> ну я по меньшей мере расчитывал на прикол.
<[koshka]> пойду кофе сделаю
<artus> andreylosev, ifconfig eth0 | grep -o "addr:[0-9.]*" | grep -o "[0-9.]*
<artus> andreylosev, ifconfig eth0 | grep -o "addr:[0-9.]*" | grep -o "[0-9.]*" вот так
<artus> эх.. промахнулся)
<Umren> yo
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<ydz> Кто нибудь уже обновил кеды до 4.6?
<artus> добрый
<[koshka]> привет
<[koshka]> artus: спасай )
 * artus спасает [koshka]
<ydz> ))
<Umren> а чо эта у вас тут, брачные игры?
<[koshka]> у кого?
<ydz> тут еще не те страшные вещи творятся
<artus> Umren, правельному коту и в декапре март )
<ydz> ))
<ydz> Отмочил
<[koshka]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
 * chelaxe погладил [koshka] за ушком)
<[koshka]> chelaxe: мрр
<chelaxe> [koshka]: рмяфф
<[koshka]> chelaxe: как дела ?
<toxa> help me
<chelaxe> [koshka]: сдал сессию, перепрошил роутер и теперь он у меня торренты сам качает... в общем позитивненько)
<chelaxe> toxa: во цап?
<toxa> как отрегулировать громкость в firefox, а точнее того звука когда появляется уведомительное окошечко о закрытии вкладочек или повторном отправке данных на сервер
<toxa> в pulseaudio ничего не появляется при их проигрыше
<artus> O_o а в нем еще и звук есть?
<toxa> а звучит оно на максимум....
<chelaxe> о_0 кхм...
<kreker93> народ помогите,хочу отказаться от гнома(уж слишком он тяжелый для моего компа),вот что выбрать?Хочется е17 но он какойто не стабильный чтоли...Может кто знает дистр с е17 на убунте или дебьяне?
<toxa> :( очень замучался.....нинахожу нигде
<artus> kreker93, не хочетцо тебе его, тебе хочетцо openbox ... твои веки тяжелеют, ты засыпает и ставиш коробку
<toxa> может  в about:config какой-то параметр передернуть? только вот какой
<kreker93> не бокс не охото что то,ну не подуше они мне)
<[koshka]> chelaxe: сессия это да.. дело такое...
<[koshka]> мне бы матан сдать
<[koshka]> ладно) пойду сеть домучаю
<kreker93> емае елив оживили!!!уху!!!а я ищу
<kreker93> еее))
<chelaxe> [koshka]: удачи) матан это да)))
<[koshka]> chelaxe: ага
<chelaxe> ))
<toxa> нашёл :) :) :) :)
<denis-xubuntu> Приветствую. Поставил GNOME  в XUbuntu. Захожу через сессию Gnome, не окрывается наутилус. Почему?
<kreker93> может его там нет)?
<denis-xubuntu> стоит пакет
<denis-xubuntu> .
<kreker93> кстате на ноуте у меня он тоже глючит стоит нажать свойства чего нить он перезапускаеться
<kreker93> попрбуй переустанови
<kreker93> щас вот качаю елив поставлю на десктоп и будет счастье)
<kreker93> ну нетбуке оставлю убунту строго
<denis-xubuntu> переустанавливал
<denis-xubuntu> ничего
<denis-xubuntu> что, мне ставить ubuntu ради gnome
<kreker93> нафига гном вообще нужен)))Оставайся на крысе,я щас выбираю между е17 и ей
<kreker93> гном слишком уж прожорлмив
<kreker93> и тормоз
<kreker93> ну эт на моем компе)на нетбуке все норм)))
<kreker93> впринцепи можешь не париться и поставить вместо него другого менеджера pcman например
<troubadour> Хочу создать сайт. Есть идеи насчет тематики?
<denis-xubuntu> может и так.
<skrishi> Lorgus, спасибо за совет движка
<Lorgus> skrishi,  друпал ????
<Lorgus> не за что
<skrishi> Lorgus, не за тп )
<denis-xubuntu> просто не удобно работать с крысой
<denis-xubuntu> вот и еще
<andreylosev> крыса это кто?
<denis-xubuntu> под xfce тоже не работает
<denis-xubuntu> nautilus
<andreylosev> ratpoison?
<skrishi> Lorgus, Textpattern CMS мне понравился.. действительно интересный проект, хотя требует и изучения.. но опять же, в основном если нужно какой-то супер дизайн, а так есть моды, плагины и всё что требуется =))
<denis-xubuntu> а мне надо чтобы работал, чтобы samba сети видеть
<denis-xubuntu> крыса == xfce
<Lorgus> skrishi,  угу... он оч шустрый... но к нему руки прикладывать нада
<skrishi> Lorgus, ко всему нужно прикладывать, главное что бы возможность была приложить, а там она есть ))
<Lorgus> эт даааа
<skrishi> Lorgus, плохо что почти нет русской документации и форум почти мертвый (
<Lorgus> skrishi,  там достаточно просто... если навыки есть
<Lorgus> skrishi,  вот только он как то плохо поисковиками индексируется... хотя.... хотя imgar на нем быстро в 1 место поднялся.. (домен у меня такой есть... щас забросил) правда в поиске отеля имгар
<skrishi> Lorgus, да не совсем понятны txp описания к ним только на английском.. на форуме обсуждаеться только старая версия движка (4.0.3), а уже есть 4.3, и причем давно
<denis-xubuntu> nautilus: symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: ubuntu_menu_proxy_get
<denis-xubuntu> что бы могло значить?
<skrishi> Lorgus, по поводу SEO буду думать потом.. в принципе, хтмл-код адаптирован нормально, должен искаться.. может проблема в пхп.. но можно сделать сайт-мап, или поставить плагин который будет выдавать статический адрес для страниц, вместо ?=кракозябра =)
<Lorgus> skrishi,  да да... кракозябры эт ппц.... у мну какашка из за них не оч хорошо движется... как раз сижу вот в ней ковыряюсь
<sharikoff> этот плагин называется мод реврайт
<sharikoff> на апаче
<artus> Lorgus, транслит не ?
<Lorgus> не
<Lorgus> artus,  ты ж сайт знаешь... зайди сам глянь
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, а ты чего ругаешься ? )
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, о_О в каком месте ^^^^ выше перечитал не нашел
<artus> Lorgus, реоеведи в транслить имена страничек , и будеть те щастье )
<Lorgus> artus,  ну... хм.... возможно и так
<artus> Lorgus, не возможно а именно нужно
<Lorgus> artus, не не... щас не буду ... пока дизайн не сменю....
<Sergey_IT> (09:51:17 PM) Lorgus: skrishi,  да да... кракозябры эт ппц...
<VMV> что это значит? prelink: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/halt: Using /lib/klibc-usBAintlt99f0TITo98H_trqH2c.so, not /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 as dynamic linker
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  и чо ??? мата то нет
<VMV> подскажите плз
<VMV> это меня одного чтоль тут игнорят?
<VMV> или меня вообще не видно?
<Lorgus> VMV угу... не видно
<artus> угу
<Lorgus> =0)
<artus> игнорят)
<[koshka]> темно че то
<[koshka]> свет включите
<VMV> за неделю ни разу никто не ответил((
<VMV> злые вы тут
<dimm> у кого стоит ubuntu server, поделитесь впечатлениями
<[koshka]> добрые и пушистые :D
<VMV> подскажите плз
<VMV> что это значит? prelink: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/halt: Using /lib/klibc-usBAintlt99f0TITo98H_trqH2c.so, not /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 as dynamic linker
<artus> ахха)
<artus> dimm, феерично)
<artus> VMV, с такими ошибками в гугл
<VMV> да я вроде искал
<artus> ну и что, если гугл не зенает то тут каждый второй уже лечил это?
<inkvizitor68sl> пока я добрый и без инета
<inkvizitor68sl> задавайте глупые вопросы)
<Encoder> inkvizitor68sl: на любую тематику?)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а по чем кило шахмат если козырь чирва ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, 550 в месяц!
<artus> я знал! )))
<inkvizitor68sl> дадада
 * [koshka] помацала inkvizitor68sl
<[koshka]> пока ты добрый
<[koshka]> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> хихи
<inkvizitor68sl> включите мне свет(
<inkvizitor68sl> а то у меня всего лишь 130% аккумулятора на телефоне и 7 часов на ноуте
<artus> ну норм ) можно жить)
<ampiryan> inkvizitor68sl: как это 130% О_о?
<inkvizitor68sl> ampiryan, а у меня запасной, полностью заряженный)
<artus> читер)
<inkvizitor68sl> агаа
<Lorgus> ндя.. у нас народ с юмором.... фотку с маил ру срезал http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=e8e6462d1171a139e745dd133e241a71.jpg
<andreylosev> а как интернет работает, если свет отключили?
<Lorgus> wi fi
<artus> andreylosev, а у него запас интернета в акумуляторе )
<andreylosev> вот бы мне так
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, мобилка
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид рулит
<andreylosev> 3g?
<inkvizitor68sl> главное не упустить момент смены батарейки )
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, не, hdspa
<inkvizitor68sl> уже даже edge
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому только irc и жаббер)
<andreylosev> педивикия говорит, что 1.2 мбит/с
<andreylosev> хватает. а андроид подсоединен к компу или на  клиент на андроиде?
<Sergey_IT> скоро людей андроиды сменят, может и inkvizitor68sl уже того.... андроид (
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, по wifi
<Lorgus> о как быстро они..... Создатели OpenOffice.org выпустили новый бесплатный пакет
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ты про либр?
<Lorgus> ага
<Lorgus> все... спааааааать
<Lorgus> тока коффе буль буль
<[koshka]> Lorgus: :)
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> получится ли с edge посмотреть видео вконтактиге оО
<artus> а че не
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, 128 кб сек  )
 * artus поймал [koshka] за язык и показал ей крабека
<artus> ну норм ) можно смотреть)
<UNIm95>  artus:  язык у девушки сам отпустишь или подзатыльник дать?
<artus> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> [L
<inkvizitor68sl> xD
<[koshka]> омг снова крабы
<artus> [koshka], крабов еще небыло )
<artus> а прищепки кончились)
<[koshka]> ну раки были ) а это не далеко ушло
<[koshka]> прищепки у Ленстера )
<inkvizitor68sl> свееееееееееееееееееееееееет
<[koshka]> да будет свет!
<inkvizitor68sl> а где мой роутер оО
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl в вот играешь?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl за арту?
<[koshka]> во что?)
<UNIm95>  [koshka]: worl of tanks
<UNIm95> *world
<[koshka]> я поняла:)
<Lorgus> Американским пациентам предложат газировку с марихуаной .... Цена одной бутылки напитка объемом около 355 миллилитров составит от 10 до 15 долларов
<artus> курить газировку это изврат
<inkvizitor68sl> а быстро длинки грузанулись у прова
<zevs> люди, я все с лимитами воюю
<artus> воен лимитов , во имя луны )
<artus> zevs, и кто кого? )
<dmay> чочо? срач?
<zevs> дошел до того что если я в /etc/security/limits.conf указываю рута - то при sudo -s лимиты применяются, но для обычного юзера - НЕТ
<zevs> и если укажу user или * тоже нет ---- подскажите
<Lorgus> все... спать... ночез страна
<inkvizitor68sl> uhhh
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<[koshka]> Скаааай
<buhl01> Всем привет! Я планирую создание сайта о Ubuntu, будет сообщество с коллективными блогами и прочим. Примерно как http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ но со своими плюшками и реализацией. Есть люди, желающие помочь? Может быть у кого-то есть идеи? Сайт на Drupal, так что будÑ
<skai> !255 | buhl01
<ubuntuhelp> buhl01: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<chelaxe>  скай
<inkvizitor68sl> nf ,kby
<buhl01> Ок
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<inkvizitor68sl> что ж так штормт то
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пил?
<Geracl> Привет всем.У меня Ubuntu 10.10 помогите открыть порт для teamspeak сервера
<inkvizitor68sl> быдлайн пил
<inkvizitor68sl> Geracl, а ты его закрывал?
<Geracl> не могу подключится к нему
<buhl01> Если файрволов никаких не ставил, то должно всё быть открыто.
<Geracl> стоит фаерволл
<Geracl> админ ставил
<artus> все вопросы к админу
<buhl01> Это да. Или может у вас стоит что-то вроде ufw. Посмотрите
<Geracl> он лежит в больнице
<Geracl> инфаркт
<Geracl> как проверить наличие фаера?
<dmay> вот! воот они, последствия внедрения СПО на серъёзных предприятиях!
<dmay> админы с инфарктами в больницы попадают же!
<buhl01> Посмотреть в приложениях
<Geracl> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT
<Geracl> пробовал но не как
<Geracl> у меня доступ только ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> iptables -F сделай уже
<Geracl> сделал
<Geracl> не помогло
<Encoder> Есть кто у кого видеокарта ati radeon x800?
<artus> гже сделал? на локальном?
<Geracl> на руте
<XuMuK>  ls /dev/ | grep fw
<XuMuK> если пусто - то нет
<XuMuK> а если так ...
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ ls /dev/ | grep fw
<XuMuK> fw0
<XuMuK> то есть
<Geracl> пусто
<XuMuK> тада нет
<Geracl> что делать?
<XuMuK> ставить
<XuMuK> попробуй перенаправить порт на твой ип
<artus> а теперь главный вопрос , инет как рулитцо в конторе то?
<XuMuK> кстати да...
<artus> ибо iptables -F на локальной машинке мягко говоря ... до ломпочки)
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, есть у кого-то... и что?
<Geracl> инет
<Geracl> норм
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: да хотел попросить показать xorg.conf с рабочим 3D
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, это на форум лучше
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, у меня 3 старых АТИ - но ни одного xorgа - не нужен 3Д
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: форум эт надолго, думал просто мб есть гордый обладатель сего чуда на канале. В убунте у меня все работало, да вот перешел я на  rc squeeze`a. А он поставился кое как
<Geracl> ладн вопрос номер 2. Заливаю базу  mysql -u root -p \u wow  default-character-set=utf8  \.  c:\myscript.sql   база с кодировкой utf-8 скл дамп сделать в навикате тож ютф
<Geracl> и когда ливаю
<Geracl> кракозябры
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, а зачем перешел?
<Geracl> место русс языка
<Geracl> как нормально залить дамп базы?
<Geracl> если заливать не консольно с внехи через навикат то все норм
<Geracl> а если консольно русский сбивется
<artus> Geracl, а причем тут бубунта?
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<artus> Geracl, у нее как бе с utf8 все прекрасно )
<Geracl> Спасибо вы самая лучшая комьюнити помощи по убунту,5 раз обращался посылали накуй
<Geracl> иди гугли итд
<Geracl> на форуме ваще школота тусуется
<Geracl> установили линукс
<Geracl> и все
<Geracl> полный ппц
<Geracl> куда норм сисадмины ушли
<artus> @kban Geracl 3600 учим правила
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: у меня стали иксы виснуть. Да и перспективы развития убунту огорчили, юнити,юнити 2д с кутэ и прочее. Захотелось чего то простого и надежного. Благо все железо пашет кроме 3д, но думаю это поправимо
<User392[web]> ребят в сидя в консоли как узнать ipconfig?
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, это гонка за призраками...
<artus> ifconfig
<User392[web]> cool thanks
<User392[web]> что бы еще такого спросить
<Sergey_IT>  User392[web], как погода?
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: ну дебиан в принципе полегче. Мне больше нравится добавлять то, что мне нужно, нежели выпиливать  ненужное.
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<inkvizitor68sl> мне понравились некоторые пенси кеши
<inkvizitor68sl> песни
<User392[web]> низнаю я болею
<User392[web]> я вспомнил
<User392[web]> что такое демон
<chelaxe> 0_о злая сила
<User392[web]> крутобл
<adska> ave
<chelaxe> на ней держится система поработившая всех нас
<chelaxe> имя ей ubuntu!
<skai> @kick "User392[web]"
<adska> Человек просто спросил, а ты так жестоко.. :/
<skai> матерится даже в вопросах низя
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, главный принцип - работает - не трогай
<adska> Ааа, точно, не прочитала
<adska> Хмъ.. Ну да.. Материться здесь нельзя.. Оторваны от жизни - сразу видно, линуксоиды =)
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: ну вот перестало работать. С этим принципом моя бунта год с лишним протянул. Вот и задумался)
<Sergey_IT> adska, а где можно?
<adska> Sergey_IT: Везде, где у тебя имеется оп ;)
<adska> А, ну еще и в реальной жизни.
<Sergey_IT> adska, ты не права - только там где нет культуры...
<chelaxe> крепкое слово вовремя сказанное украшает речь, а неудержимая брань указывает на уровень интелекта
<Sergey_IT> chelaxe +100
<adska> Sergey_IT: Сомневаюсь, что даже ты, как культурный человек - что в свое время несказанно меня порадовало, - выражаешься исключительно "Какая плоха-а-ая", если вдруг слетит система 4-й раз за день.
<adska> Или прольется горячий чай на детородные органы
<adska> ИЛи кофе на клаву..
<adska> ИЛи сервак упадет... О.о
<hellguard64> Доброго времени суток! Кто может помочь с Desktop Cube?
<Sergey_IT> adska, как-то система не слетает, а если случается, то обычно мозги включаю ;)
<chelaxe> 0.o ня... чай это жуть
<adska> Sergey_IT: Святой ежик!!
 * chelaxe съежился 
<adska> Прелоняюсь пред твоим воздержанием
<adska> от бранной речи
<chelaxe> если слово существует (бранное) то оно подразумевает использование его в речи в определенном контексте
<chelaxe> иначе зачем их придумали
<Sergey_IT> adska, ну иногда бывает, к сожалению. Вот в субботу шел с лыжами к подъемнику и одна блондинка не нашла ничего лучшего, чем врезаться в меня - ей видишь ли до своей машины с горы надо прям на лыжах доехать (а там и дети малые по дороге..)
<adska> Так будем же гордиться родным русским языком ;)
<Sergey_IT> adska, так пришлось трехэтажным объяснить...
<chelaxe> вот и она сразу поняла!
<Sergey_IT> не поняла, глаза глупые были...
<adska> Сергей, у моего друга недавно тоже казус вышел.. Вид у него, говоря по правде, крайне.. Быдлогопский (пардон), лысый, взгляд исподлобья.. Ну не виноват человек с характером котенка, что дан ему был такой вид
<adska> Так выходя из магазина, девочка подскользнулась и головкой ему в нос заехала
<adska> Он поматерился
<adska> А она, в восхищении от него, дала ему свой номер телефона
<chelaxe> порой только трехэтажным словооборотом до юзера доходит почему ему нельзя поставить игрульку на компутер
<adska> дабы при "чаепитии" принести свои.. хмъ.. глубочайшие извиннения
<Sergey_IT> adska, ну я тоже не красавец ))
<adska> Вот почему мы летим на уродов..? =(
<adska> Чем уродливее - тем привлекательнее
<adska> Бредами Питтами не корми, дай затянуть в кроватку брутыльного мена
<adska> *брутального
<Sergey_IT> chelaxe, а вот с клиетами надо вежливо и с иронией - действует эффективнее
 * chelaxe подмигнул adska 
<adska> Эмммъ.. Я, кажется. становюсь фанаткой однополой любви, chelaxe ;]
<chelaxe> Sergey_IT: ну с клиентами и общаются менеджеры... а я только поясняю где что нажать и посмотреть))
<skai> @voice adska chelaxe
<Sergey_IT> adska, к убунте? ))
<adska> Нас повысили.. =)
<skai> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<Sergey_IT> а мне ?
<adska> Sergey_IT: Ну вот и как ты угадал..?
<adska> Это был сарказм, Скай =) Больше не буду
<chelaxe> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * chelaxe нашел очки, ушел читать
<skai> Sergey_IT: ты прав.и тебе
<skai> @voice Sergey_IT
<chelaxe> skai: кхм это 13 пункт?
<skai> неэто скорее 6
<chelaxe> Флудить, заниматься флеймом, троллингом... это?
<skai> да
<buhl01> Народ, а чтобы пароль восстановить к нику, обязательно надо писать админам? Или есть способ выслать на мыло?
<dmay> о! раздача плюсиков? скай опять разбушевался?
<konservator> ][ай всем
<skai> @voice dmay
<chelaxe> ))
<skai> dmay: ну и те:)за 5
<dmay> konservator: 4T0 cJI0MaJI?
<dmay> skai: ^___^
<[koshka]> )
<konservator> пока ничего))
<skai> dmay: я суров седня.сча на сутки забаню
<skai> !gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия программ и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<[koshka]> да.. Скай сегодня че то вообще
<skai> [koshka]: ты переводи лучше:)
<dmay> skai: ну он первый начал. это же эта самая, как её... гипербола, во
<chelaxe> 0.о гипербола?
<Offoffoff> Все тут зарегистрировались? http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<skai> Offoffoff: нет
<skai> Offoffoff: не спамь
<Offoffoff> Все равно Россия 23%
<dmay> Offoffoff: а если я туда зайду с ие9, они меня проклянут 72ым красным болд шрифтом? :3
<Offoffoff> dmay: определенно.. И еще троян запустят...
<Offoffoff> dmay: ну тот, который просит 300 рублей через sms
<dmay> тогда не пойду... пусть мой роутер будет нипощитаный
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: он 10 р просит а берет 300))))
<dmay> chelaxe: честные - просят 300
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: мр)
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: не знаю... У меня Ubuntu
<dmay> а сколько берут лучше не думать...
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: Привет. Фотку!
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: покажи как у тебя всё подросло за этот год.
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> Offoffoff:  а разве в том году ты видел мою фотку ?)
<chelaxe> ммм а мне можно тоже фотка?
<[koshka]> хотя она была на форуме
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: и тебе советую Ubuntu поставить - не будешь знать про вирусы...
<[koshka]> точно)
<dmay> Offoffoff: что там у бота подрасти могло? хозяин ещё оперативки вставил штоле?
<[koshka]> ну да, dmay  как обычно )
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: стоит) просто клиенты на работе виндузята
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: поставь сервак PXE... и переведи машины на загрузку с сети - удиви их.
<_dj100500> ку
<_dj100500> скажите плиз команду для удаления файлов
<Offoffoff> rm
<chelaxe> мя уволят))) а потом еще пол города отпинает
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: дык не пали себя...
<[koshka]> )
<_dj100500> о пасиба вот я дурак
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: поставь задачу в cron
<Offoffoff> _dj100500: ты не дурак... ты дерзающий Linux.
<chelaxe> гыыы так админ крайний выйдет... нет точно отпинают))
<Offoffoff> _d4vid: удачи тебе!
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ну что? где твое визуальное отображение?
<[koshka]> где то там )
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: вот уволюсь тогда махну)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: там ничего не изменилось)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: не верю... В Ubuntu меняется раз в полгода что-то.
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: а я фотку нашел http://www.rusdemotivator.ru/uploads/posts/2010-06/1277201904_873343_kote-sledit-za-toboj.jpg
<_dj100500> ну rmdir знаю можн былоб догадаться как файл;)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: значит у всех меняется также.
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: ксати! Есть прога для рисования автоматом демотироваторов?
<Offoffoff> chelaxe: или вебсервис? Чтобы под Ubuntu работала?
 * chelaxe пшел за компилятор
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: не встречал но любопытная идея))
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: http://photo.qip.ru/users/koshka-ne-tvoya/2075803/33698521/#mainImageLink - ты?
<chelaxe> Offoffoff: http://bomz.org/demotivator.php вот нашел
<skai> Offoffoff: она сидит на лтс релизе:)ниче не меняется
<skai> лан.спать пора.последние наставоения
<skai> @voice Offoffoff [koshka]
<skai> чтобы пометить тех, кто даже после наказания трех флудеров решили пофлудить:)
<skai> всем бб
<dmay> ооо!!!!1 буйанииим!!!111111
<Offoffoff> а я пошёл рыбачить... раздавать указания.
<[koshka]> вот Скай )
<Offoffoff> утро уже давно.
<voronin> добрый вечер всем
<Offoffoff> У нас на Киритимати - 25С... Ветер с России... С северо-востока
<voronin> хотелось бы поинтересоваться, в UNR отлиается чем то ядро от обычной ubuntu??
<[koshka]> Offoffoff:  нет ;)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: да. фотку.
<[koshka]> могу только глаза показать :D
<UNIm95>  [koshka]: а можно больше?
<[koshka]> не :P
<Sergey_IT> дай им пальчик - руку откусят)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: можешь разные части тела... Отдельно.
<[koshka]> http://cs10636.vkontakte.ru/u4387676/120466636/x_b8ccd854.jpg
<[koshka]> :D
<UNIm95> [koshka] ня!
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: кавайиии!
<adska> нууу, теперь у всех есть айди кошки на вк ;)
 * skrishi думает что у [koshka] красивые глаза
<[koshka]> угу
<[koshka]> никого не добавлю :D
<skrishi> кагбудто мы скажем что это мы ))
<[koshka]> та у меня там 17 тел каких то уже висит )
<[koshka]> че то я не могу обновить вичат (
<UNIm95> [koshka] а ты часом не хакаешь акки контакта?
<skrishi> как взорвать мозг, что бы он не вытекал, а начинал что-нибудь дельное синтезировать? )
<[koshka]> UNIm95: нет) с чего взял?
<adska> не обязательно добавлять.. =)
<UNIm95> [koshka] да так навсякий спросил
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, выключить инет, не?
<[koshka]> не нравится мне этот войсик
<Sergey_IT> а войсования компания?
<Sergey_IT> ая
<[koshka]> надо сделать плохое дело )
<[koshka]> пойти поиграть и спать
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: поиграй со мной...
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: а смысл.. тогда точно пищи для ума не будет... так хоть что-то нахожу.. в чате я почти не сижу.. только когда отдыхаю.. асю вырубил.. вконтакт не захожу... восновном делами занимаюсь.. только мозг всёравно не хочет синтезировать
<skrishi> может конечно просто информации не хватает ему
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, а чем занимаешься?
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: дело своё пытаюсь начать..
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, а предметная область какая?
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: блин.. это не секрет.. просто как-то знаешь.. ощущение что нужно в себе подержать пока.. ну не знаю.. что бы не сглазить что ли )
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, это да... со временем в приметы начинаешь верить (
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: ну вот.. когда срастётся всё, обязательно расскажу..
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: каким образом? о_О
<Sergey_IT> эх... чем бы заняться...
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ну во-первых фотку.
<[koshka]> ну я глаза уже показала ) хватит
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: а во-вторых, начинай рассказывать, в чем ты одета...
<Sergey_IT> а хвост?
<[koshka]> ну как все кошки в шубе :D
<skrishi> блин, и тут порно устраивают ((
<[koshka]> :D не правда
<skrishi> Offoffoff: набери в поисковеке "котёнок" и посмотри в чем они одеты >:o
 * Sergey_IT посмотрел на кошку в кресле...
<Corsair> зрелище не для слабонервных
<Corsair> [koshka], сжалься,не делай больше такого
<Corsair> лучше полностью лицо показывай
<skrishi> что такое микропроцессор интел 8051? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8051
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, это много )) я просто хотел узнать где он применялся
<Offoffoff> skrishi: оооооооооо
<Offoffoff> skrishi: ты не знаешь 8051?
<skrishi> я вообще емул устанавливал )))
<inkvizitor68sl> должно быть стыдно..
<Offoffoff> skrishi: ты не знаешь его Советских аналогов?
<skrishi> Offoffoff: не не знаю.. я медик а не электронщик ))
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, где он только не применялся, где-то в шкафу несколько штук валяются...
<skrishi> =))
<Offoffoff> skrishi: это в общем классика. Советую изучить.
<Sergey_IT> да и сейчас еще работают...
<skrishi> ладно.. изучу.. как только книгу найду в сети..
<Offoffoff> skrishi: собери РАДИО86РК
<Offoffoff> skrishi: как я ...  на базе КР1816ВЕ51
 * skrishi из-за одной строчки ищет уже пол дня фигню всякую
<skrishi> Offoffoff: хм )) я в 84-ом с отцом цветомузыку собрал ))) это был последний подвиг с моей стороны в электронике.. после этого я максиму выключатели и розетки ченю ))
 * inkvizitor68sl слушает ddep purple
<inkvizitor68sl> ОО
<inkvizitor68sl> но лучше ка я послушаю pain - track 2
<[koshka]> ня ня ня
<skrishi> [koshka], сама ня ))
<[koshka]> skrishi: :)))
<skrishi> а в емул есть язык запросов? )))
 * skrishi смотрит на градусник и думает что стоет промолчать
<[koshka]> споки
<[koshka]> skrishi: а что там ?
<skrishi> -20
<skrishi> [koshka]: а во что ты там играешь?
<[koshka]> ужс, у нас -2 :D
<[koshka]> я... да так
<[koshka]> в плохую игру)
<[koshka]> skrishi: :)
<skrishi> [koshka]: плохая игра - это косынка? ))
<[koshka]> skrishi: не... wow xD
<skrishi> [koshka]: пня ) а я в него ни разу в жизни не играл )))
<skrishi> [koshka]: сей час, режусь в судоку.. иногда..
<skrishi> времени нет играть в игры срвсем.. ощущение что теряю будующее из за этого
<[koshka]> и не играй )
<[koshka]> все) я ушла
<[koshka]> до завтра
<skrishi> Joombo: пиши по русски
<G_sharikov> А теперь?
<skrishi> угу
<G_sharikov> Нормально?
<skrishi> G_sharikov: да, теперь по русски
<G_sharikov> Блин чуть с ума не сошел, мола настроил...
<skrishi> мола?
<G_sharikov> А буквы то какие мелкие...
<G_sharikov> Пока*
<G_sharikov> Прошу прошения, Т9 меня иногда не понимает...
<skrishi> =)
<G_sharikov> Щ*
<G_sharikov> Я с телефона даже смс никогда не писал =)
<G_sharikov> А тут сразу целый чат...
<G_sharikov> Грязный троль тоже здесь... =)
<G_sharikov> Артус, ты где?
<G_sharikov> Блин хочу много цитат в цитатнике ubuntu...
<G_sharikov> Все видимо спят
<skrishi> G_sharikov: вопервых набирай его имя на латинице.. тогда он вызов получит )
<G_sharikov> !_GerarD_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='GerarD_'
<skrishi> G_sharikov: во-вторых, кто же тебе мешает цитатами его забить? )
<XuMuK> кто нить postfix+dovecot на 10,10 ставил?
<skrishi> я нне
<adska> У Ская есть жизнь за убунту-ру, осмелюсь спросить?
<G_sharikov> Так цитаты же должны быть непосредственно с канала...
<XuMuK> щас в тебя рельса прилетит за такие суровые вапросы))*
<skrishi> adska: а что? есть планы на его свободное время? ))
<G_sharikov> С телефона жуть как неудобно писать...
<adska> Вот жду ее.. Ну просто размышления нашли такие.. Философские.. Под установку убу. Есть ли жизнь на марсе? Как улитки занимаются сексом? Есть ли бог? Скай - мегаумный бот или человек?
<adska> skrishi: Поучиться такой непроницаемости для юмора в тихое для канала время =(
<skrishi> ну все 4 вопроса уже давно не филосовские ))) adska
<XuMuK> G_sharikov: чо за телефон?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тут?)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: помоги почту настроить)
<skrishi> :-D
<XuMuK> я знаю, ты умеешь)
<skrishi> ща он придёт и не только почту настроит =))
<XuMuK> мне тока почту надо)
<G_sharikov> Нокиа 5630
<adska> skrishi: Для меня все еще философские. И будут таковыми, пока не найду шизика, который бы меня покатал на конике
<XuMuK> и правдо, должно быть, не удобно...
<skrishi> adska? коника? всмысле на фотоаппарате? )))
<G_sharikov> Очень даже неудобно...
<adska> skrishi: Ну ты меня прям обижаешь.. "Коника" такой же фотоаппарат, как тошиба или лджи - лаптопы.
<G_sharikov> На принтере наверное... =)
<adska> Это скорее упаковочки под одноразовые клавиатуры, которые не жаль залить кофе
<skrishi> на марсе органической жизни нет. Бог есть иначе о нём не возможно было бы думать. О том как улитки занимаются сексом есть фильм. а скай человек )))
<skrishi> adska: мало ли что может прийти девушке устанавливающей убунту в 3 часа ночи, с филосовскими настроениями ))) может ты фет считает самым современным аппаратом
<adska> На Марсе органическая жизнь была, а если это зависит от времени, то когда Вселенная начнет кукожиться, время теоритически двинет задом анперед и там снова будет жизнь. Иначе говоря - вопрос далее философский.
<adska> Бог - воспринимать ли его как состав челвоека (как сказано во всяческих писаниях) в трех ипостасях (что принимается нынче из-за японского ученого как.. Вода) или же как седобородого дедулю с тугим чувством юмора?
<adska> Во время секса улитки могут разогнаться?
<adska> И человек ли Скай?
<skrishi> adska: нет фактов доказывающих что на марсе была жизнь
<adska> вот сейчас меня точно кикнут
<G_sharikov> Но э готов пожертвовать удобствами... Ибо само присутствие на канале компенсирует неудобства...
<adska> А как же видео? И даже если глазам своим мало верю, то как же русла засохших рек вместе с непонятными ..
<adska> черт
<adska> тяжело доказывать жизнь на Марсе, если я в нее не верю
<adska> btw, черт - не матерное слово
<adska> Лишь малое возмущение.
<skrishi> =)))
<G_sharikov> Пока написал, чуть с ума не сошел...
<skrishi> adska: доказать можно всё что угодно.. истинна от этого не поменяется
<skrishi> G_sharikov: отключи т9
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-27
<skrishi> я им вообще никогда не пользовался.. помоему быстрее пишеться )
<adska> G_sharikov: Хмъ.. У меня в компании традиция: каждого, кому неудобно, обнимают
<adska> но при услвии, что "каждый" - другого пола..
 * skrishi сидит, пялиться в болванку сайта и тупит (
<adska> Правда, я одна девочка.. Но это все равно лучше, чем ничего
<adska> <hugz>?
<skrishi> получается что либо все обнимают тебя либо обнимаешь ты ) не справедливо както
<adska> Ну-у-у.. Я всегда выглажена, накормлена супчиком.. И вообще все прекрасно =)
<adska> Я им взамен лишь программы пишу =(
<skrishi> adska: а я уже скоро забуду как их писать
 * skrishi уже не может придумать дизан для сайта.. что там про проги говорить ((((
<adska> У меня знакомый дизайнер есть.. Он берет ЛСД в труднейшие моменты отсутствия музы
<adska> дает кому-нибудь
<adska> и делает так, как говорит кролик подопытный
<adska> забавные имел проекты
<skrishi> adska:  мне нужен не забавный а рабочий ))
<adska> Кстати..
<adska> А ты понимаешь хоть
<adska> что мы летим на непорядочно большом камне
<adska> через космосм?
<skrishi> а не: "угадай где был взрыв: в чернильнице или в мозге" )
<adska> Та ладно, немного шлифа - и все чудесато
<skrishi> adska: относительно нас, это космос летит мимо макикой крупинки )
<skrishi> маленькой*
<adska> Та перестань! Ни капли в тебе романтики
<adska> ахаха
<adska> мы стоим на месте
<adska> а вся вселенная - шшшшшшух
<adska> и мимо
<adska> Тоже.. ортодоксально, сказала бы
<skrishi> adska, всё в этом мире зависит от точки зрения..
<skrishi> adska, и веры в неё
<adska> Моя точка зрения посередине всего остального ;) И в это стараюсь верить. Иначе захлебнуться можно мировыми фекалиями
 * G_sharikov ложусь спать...
<skrishi> adska, есть точка посреди.. а есть точка вне ))
 * G_sharikov сплю...
<skrishi> adska, это как с палкой о двух концах.. есть две противоположности, есть середина.. а есть вне )
<skrishi> G_sharikov: так спи ))
<adska> А ты не думал о том, что ограничил себя рамкамисовременной науки? =)
<adska> Господин Шариков, разноцветных =)
<skrishi> adska, хм.. вообщето нет.. я современную науку очень плохо знаю.. даже медицину
<adska> Да я в принципе про физические "каноны". Мол, палка.. Середина, концы, вне.. Квантовая физика примером ;) Профессор когда-то объяснял, что обычная физика - это обычный мужчина
<adska> обычная женщина
<adska> и один из видов секса
<skrishi> http://www.opendesigns.org/design/metamorph_waterplanet/
<adska> а квантовая физика - это обычный мужчина
<adska> обычная женщина
<adska> и несколько "дыр" (цитирую).
<skrishi> не знаю.. не изучал квантовую физику..
<adska> Много не потерял ;) Интересно, но не настолько. чтобы отдать жизнь для изучения
<skrishi> знаю, что сознание видит не мир, а отражение мира )
<adska> неудобный дизайн
<skrishi> за то красивый )))))
<skrishi> но мне не подходит
<adska> Тебе больше.. Коричневый
<adska> такой.. земной
<adska> темный
<adska> потрескавшийся
<adska> такой.. ^.^ такоооой
<skrishi> =))
<skrishi> ну, приятно в бежевых тонах
<skrishi> или сереньких
<adska> Тююю..
<adska> Как-то так.. Мало характера
<skrishi> http:// skrishi.narod.ru
<adska> четко выраженного "чего-то"
<skrishi> ну тут не только в цвете дело.. нужно понимать зачем он.. для блога или для дела?
<adska> Нееет, золотисто-бронзовый.. Говорилось о том, что тебе больше подходит
<adska> Так вот темные, яркие коричневые тона
<adska> Оооооднозначно
<skrishi> почему?
<adska> Такое вот впечатление сложилось.
<adska> Сила есть.
<adska> Характер - есть.
<adska> Немного скрытности
<adska> Немного чего-то.. сурового
<skrishi> =)))) не знаю.. если честно я последний сайт делал верищал.. тона серого и фиолетового
<skrishi> на народе это лет 9 назад...
<skrishi> потом на пхп делал... просто страничку, уже потерял где
<skrishi> сейчас нужно выкинуть весь бред из головы и придумать такое, что бы работало, что бы человек получал в первую очередь удобство при работе с сайтом..
<skrishi> важен контэнт.. что бы доходил, а внешний вид должен служить этому
<adska> Удобство? Мне сразу графы вспомнилсь =(
<skrishi> графы?
<skrishi> http://www.okna40.ru/ - вот это отвратительный дизайн, хотя есть и изюминка и красивый.. но блин читать вообще не хочеться (((
<adska> Дизайн отвратительный
<skrishi> http://www.advertising-reality.ru/ а это что бы посмеяться )))))
<adska> что-то с претензией на изысканную простоту
<adska> ээээ..
<skrishi> что?
<skrishi> это сайт рекламного агенства.. ))
<adska> странный сайт
<adska> та я читать вроде научилась =)
<adska> странный в смысле.. Такой.. Склеенный.. А что-то в нем есть
<skrishi> зайдя на их сайт, я никокда в жизни не дам им возможности рекламировать сябя... это просто ужас )
<adska> ну да
<adska> пафоса мнооого
<adska> но читать хочется
<skrishi> структуры нет.. обсалютно не продумано ... да.. с загоном на пафос, а не с целью донести
<skrishi> http://textpattern.com/
<skrishi> вот это мне равиться
<skrishi> но тоже что-то немного не то...
<adska> слишком много бели, на фоне которого типичный серый
<adska> такое.. почти стерильное
<adska> но главное вроде видно сразу
<adska> Все равно не особо.
<adska> http://zagle24.pl/ глянь-ка ;)
<User382[web]> здраствуйте. у меня при загрузке в GRUB повторяетса выбор Ubuntu. Какой из них можно удалить?
<User382[web]> Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-28-generic-pae или Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-27-generic-paе
<skrishi> повторяющийся
<User382[web]> 27 или 28 ?
<skrishi> если 2 ядра только то не стоит
<skrishi> это не повторение.. это спецом сделано
<User382[web]> но у меня на предедущих небыло такого
<skrishi> когда будет разростаться тогда и подумай об этом
<User382[web]> да и я не буду заходить в каждую отдельно
<skrishi> настроено по другому
<adska> компьютер взял одну себе, другую тебе отдал. делиться нынче надо.
<skrishi> это сделано спецом если ядро глюкнит
<adska> Вообще то не советвоала ничего оттуда удалять
<User382[web]> хм. ставил ту же версию неделю назад и такого небыло
<User382[web]> а щас есть
<User382[web]> бред какойто
<skrishi>  потому что 2 недели ядро не обновлялось.. а вчера новое выпустили
<adska> Это как.. Как по-русски назвать, чтобы смысл был понятен? Типа бекапа? Такой "на всякий случай"
<skrishi> ну если тебе совсем невмоготу, то в синаптике удаляй
<skrishi> на сайте есть мануал как это сделать
<User382[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558786/
<User382[web]> skrishi: хоть что в поиск то вбить чтобы найти мануал ?
<pyjust> ðÒÉ×ÅÔ
<ubuntuhelp> pyjust! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skrishi> adska, красиво.. и даже с изюменкой.. но 1) много джава и флешь, а это плохо на СЕО отражается.. во-вторых, косячки есть ))
<adska> skrishi: Мальчик сделал в 19 лет, кажется. Первая его работа.
<adska> То, что в джаве - самой не нравится. Флеш - тем более.
<adska> Но вот попробовал - вполне так. Не комом блин =)
<adska> http://zagle24.pl/galeria.html
<adska> Хотелось бы в таком две ночки с друзьями провести
<skrishi> лучше с одним "другом" )))
<skrishi> да.. красиво и со вкусом
<adska> М-м-м.. Лучше такого "друга" не иметь.
<XuMuK> ну усё... я переехал))*
<adska> Ни одна "любовь" не стоит настоящей Дружбы
<pyjust> Íàðîä ïîìîãèòå âîññòàíîâèòü çàãðóç÷èê GRUB
<ubuntuhelp> pyjust! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> @seen [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 days, 8 hours, 56 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <[Raiden]> sudo iptables -L может показать , что ты там фаерстартером сделал, если надо
<skrishi> adska: есть мнение что между мужчиной и женщиной не может быть настоящей дружбы...
<skrishi> хотя это только мнение )
<adska> Плевать на мнения =) Надо все проверять.
<adska> Главное - вовремя оборвать все.
<skrishi> adska: вовремя? )) если кто-то уже влюбился.. это не дружба
 * skrishi пялиться в пустую болванку шаблона )
<adska> Ну а раз не Дружба, то до свидания =)
<skrishi> =)
 * skrishi ответно машет рукой )
<skrishi> бог - есть на свете.. я нашёл эту идиотскую книгу ))))
<adska> :D
<skrishi> да яя её почти сутки ковырял в сети
<skrishi> нашёл.. правда не на английском а на испанском ))) но это уже безразницы ))
<adska> Так хорошо знаешь испанский или нашел хороший переводчик?
<skrishi> не.. мне от туда всего одна строчка нужна была )))
<skrishi> а книга у меня в бумажном переплёте есть на русском )))
<adska> >.< Оййейю..
<adska> Как много комбинаций =)
<skrishi> а что поделать *пожимает плечами* нужна информация из первоисточника.. вот и пытаюсь дорыться
<adska> А зачем, если могу спросить?
<bosyak> Привет. Подскажите, самый надежный способ, на чем виртуализировать службы... DNS, почта... так что бы от железа не зависеть (в плане переезда)
<XuMuK> !vds | bosyak
<RO_man> подскажите шрифт который станет заменой виндовскому times new roman или tahoma
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vds'
<XuMuK> RO_man: lucid
<RO_man> XuMuK: спасибо
<bosyak> XuMuK: мне больше подходит ответ KVM, WMware, VirtualBox, Xen?
<skrishi> adska: в смысле? хочу посмотреть как это было в первоисточнике, и для чего это применялось.. и возможно найти то что выкинули, посчитав что это не значительно
<RO_man> XuMuK: увы но мой браузер не отображает такого шрифта , как установить даный шрифт?
<XuMuK> bosyak: так при переезде один хер отключицо... или я не правильно понял вопрос
<RO_man> browser: opera
<bosyak> XuMuK: отключение при переезде не так критично... главно что бы если железо вылетит, я виртуалки перетащил и запустил... ну и стабильность важна
<XuMuK> RO_man: lucida
<XuMuK> bosyak: ну тада да, kvm
<RO_man> XuMuK: В Браузерных настройках шрифтов нет даного шрифта в списке , даже с похожей назвой
<XuMuK> !pm | RO_man
<ubuntuhelp> RO_man: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<XuMuK> RO_man: icq, jabber, skype
<RO_man> XuMuK: мы вопшето уже розговаривали) так что те правила не для меня
<RO_man> icq - for windows
<RO_man> вместо empathy что можно?
<bosyak> XuMuK: на КВМ, могу я хостовую машину скажем установить на убунте, в нем КВМ, а в виртуалке поставить Генту?!
<XuMuK> они для всех) тада было исключение...
<XuMuK> bosyak: да
<RO_man> XuMuK: что используеш empathy,pidgin ?
<XuMuK> RO_man: много всяких клиентов: empathy, pidgin, qutim etc...
<XuMuK> я pidgin
<bosyak> XuMuK: а по стабильности, это самый оптимальный вариант?! И как по твоему мнению, Убунта - сервер ЛТС самый лучше вариант как платформа для виртуалзиции?
<RO_man> вот это я хотел услышать)
<RO_man> "я пиджин" :)
<RO_man> XuMuK: как установить шрифт lucid?
<RO_man> ну или как там его правильно...
<XuMuK> bosyak: почитай http://debian.pro , там много про виртуализацию написано и не только про неё...
<XuMuK> RO_man: lucida grande, он уже стоит
<RO_man> opera его не видит
<XuMuK> тада хз
<skrishi> что с емулом случилось? он постоянно на любой запрос выдаёт дофигища архивов и экзешников
<RO_man> XuMuK: будь добр. заглянь приватку ;)
<RO_man> какой adobe ставить тот что выделен или тот что уже стоит? см. скрин http://itmages.ru/image/view/112204/81089f7f
<RO_man> XuMuK: для почты что используеш? evolution или тот же pidgin ?
<RO_man> или Thunderbird ?
<XuMuK> RO_man: который стоит щас, работает?
<RO_man> XuMuK: както не сказал бы что супер
<RO_man> XuMuK: видео подвисает
<XuMuK> ну попробуй другой, сравни... я хз...
<RO_man> какой Wine ставить лучше? 1.2 / 1.3 ?
<XuMuK> ты чо то троллишь неподеццки
<RO_man> а то у него ещё есть какието версии 1.3.11 / 1.3.12 но немогу их ставить
<RO_man> ладно , все ясно , всем спокойной ночи.
<XuMuK> пока
<XuMuK> !troll
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='troll'
<XuMuK> а зря
<skrishi> угу
<sharikoff> http://www.theknightofwands.com/ нате вот пораскрашивайте
<Lorgus> че не спим? кого ждем ?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<sharikoff> утро уже..
<sharikoff> какой спать.
<Lorgus> sharikoff, цыц.... у нас с тобой разница в часах ого скока... а ты утро
<Lorgus>  меня еще ночь....
<Lorgus> упс... уже утро
<sharikoff> у тя 6 утра
<polatov> парни,опеннет лежит?
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
 * sharikoff ставит openbsd
<sharikoff> так.. пасмареть
<CoBa> Знаете в КДЕ проблему с вайн браузером ? когда он бесконечно запускается
<rapidsp> а что это такое?
<CoBa> Когда мне присылают ссылку в kopete если кликнуть её , начинается бесконечный запуск этого браузера
<CoBa> Че делать ?
<CoBa> Он нагружает комп и завершить это никак
<rapidsp> CoBa: http://kubuntu.ru/node/7097
<CoBa> Спс
<dimm> у меня тоже самое в opensuse 11.3 , konqueror
<G_sharikov> Привет всем!
<inkvizitor68sl> G_sharikov, ку
<skrishi> привет, всем
<Poshlykov> Привет, как мак адрес подменить на убунте?
<sharikoff> man ifconfig
<Poshlykov> sharikoff:   а по подробнее можо???
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> man ifconfig|grep ether
<inkvizitor68sl> Poshlykov, man ifconfig внимательнее
<Poshlykov> inkvizitor68sl: а где можно почитать об этом по больше желательно на русском?
<The_MEk> )))))
<Poshlykov> спасибо разобрался....
<skrishi> Poshlykov: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig
<skrishi> Poshlykov: отсюда можешь начать
<spydefender> Вау! пиджин оказывается лучше xchat
<sharikoff> что одно г что второе
<SergeyIT> и что за выражение (
<sharikoff> что одно Г, что второе..  -так лучше?
<sharikoff> =)
<spydefender> покушать не дам, sharikoff
<SergeyIT> тогда всё такое
<sharikoff> spydefender: ?
<spydefender> >"что одно г что второе" <- запрос "покормите тролля"
<spydefender> что тут непонятного...
<sharikoff> это не покормите троля
<sharikoff> это мое имхо
<sharikoff> вы можете с ним согласиться или нет
<sharikoff> это ваше право
<sharikoff> а мое право его высказать
<spydefender> такое имхо в штанах на привязи надо держать
<sharikoff> вот и держи
<spydefender> спасибо
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а сам что пользуешь?
<sharikoff> незачто
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: если с сервака слазить в ирку то вичат
<sharikoff> если дома то линкинус или лаймчат
<SergeyIT> я их и не видел (
 * spydefender считает что sharikoff красноглазик, и это имхо, что тут поделаешь...
<spydefender> есть удобные клиенты с гуями типа mocp?
 * sharikoff считает что это оскорбление на канале которые запрещены правилами
<sharikoff> @kban spydefender
<SergeyIT> сурово - и это только утро )
<sharikoff> это за наглость
 * skrishi оставит свои мысли при себе )
<sharikoff> @unban spydefender
 * skrishi почему на http://ru.html.net столько косяков в коде?
<|rapidsp|> о! кеды 4.6 релизнулись... зазырим :)
<olejka> Ну давай, расскажешь че там как =)
<Senya> Всем привет
<sharikoff> q
<Senya> Народ. ввел комп в домен Винды (в актив директори имя компа появилось) но когда я запускаю Убунту и пытаюсь поглядеть сетку домена то спрашивает пароль доменный (это ж типа что я к домену не прилогинился?) вопрос что и где дописать что б я автоматом логиниÐ
<sharikoff> у меня кракозябики
<The_MEk> Senya, а в систему с доменным логином входишь?
<The_MEk> или с локальным?
<Senya> та я уже их сомвестил
<Senya> создал в домене такого же юзера
<The_MEk> ну имя и пароль доменные пишешь или локальной машины?
<The_MEk> не правильный подход
<jenpc> всем привет!
<The_MEk> либо в логине нужно явно указывать что логинишься в домен
<The_MEk> либо в профиле текущего юзверя прописываешь чтобы он запомнил твой доменный логин-пароль
<The_MEk> jenpcприва
<|rapidsp|> Senya: gdm править короче надо
<The_MEk> неа
<The_MEk> не гдм
<|rapidsp|> в /etc/pam.d
<The_MEk> либо юзверя в системе убери
<The_MEk> а профиль перекинь в доменный
<Senya> |rapidsp|:  gdm это что? (не встречал) и что править?
<Senya> |rapidsp|: а что туда добавить?
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет как мне заставить winbind запускаться после подключения компом к вафле, но чтобы вся эта конструкция цеплялась до запроса логина?
<Senya> The_MEk:  а как его перекинуть в доменный? в настройках нету
<The_MEk> :) ну входишь с доменным логином, а потом с правами рта перекидываешь профиль
<The_MEk> с правами рута
<The_MEk> все профили обычно хранятся в /home
<The_MEk> для доменный внутри как правило создаётся папка с именем домена
<|rapidsp|> Senya: ну вот же: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ввод_в_домен_windows?s[]=%D0%B2&s[]=%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD
<The_MEk> т.е. получается конструкция /home/DOMAIN/User
<jenpc> первый раз в irc, да и вобще впервые в *nix системе. как узнать тему разговора? может надо в комнату для новичков?
<The_MEk> |rapidsp|, да я подозреваю что он всё правильно подключил, но не осилил вход в домен из-за одинаковых имён пользователей, приоритет то имеет локальный
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: про winbind по ссылке тож есть :)
<The_MEk> да там сказано что его перемещаем в конец rc, но увы он запускается почему-то до подключения к wifi
<Senya> Сенкс я по этой ссылке дальше самба конф не читал
<The_MEk> из-за этого некоторое время в систему войти с доменным логином не получается
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: задержку в rc.conf сделай
<The_MEk> jenpc, ну тут всё об убунте вроде, темы постоянно меняются )
<The_MEk> эт как?
<The_MEk> хм... ща посмотрю
<jenpc> сервер убунту меня интересует. По адресу?
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: и перед exit 0 главное :)
<skrishi> jenpc: смотря что интерисует )
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: в rc.local
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> rc.conf это правильно но не оттуда =)
<Aselicon> привет=)
<jenpc> server ubuntu 10.04. конкретно bacula (webacula), openvpn (чтобы подключаться к удаленной сети).
<|rapidsp|> sharikoff: ой! ну да :)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: палишься
<|rapidsp|> ))
<The_MEk> sharikoff,  jenpc, спасибо
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<The_MEk>  |rapidsp|моет ещё подскажешь что туда вписать можно? для паузы?
<sharikoff> для паузы пишут sleep
<sharikoff> для менопаузы рисуют 2 полоски
<jenpc> <The_MEk> за что спасибо?
<|rapidsp|> ))
<|rapidsp|> sleep 2 например :)
<sharikoff> за рута
<The_MEk> :) промазал
<olejka> Посоветуйте хороший агрегатор новостей с русскоязычными лентами =)
<The_MEk>  |rapidsp|спасиботебе адресовывалось
<sharikoff> google reader
<sharikoff> отличный агрегатор
<olejka> он же веб?
<sharikoff> бывает..
<|rapidsp|> а гномовский же есть, забыл как его...
<|rapidsp|> мне понравился в свое время
<olejka> Я сейчас в гноме
<sharikoff> неможет быть
 * sharikoff себя ругает ругает.. но ничего с собой поделать не может
<|rapidsp|> о! liferea - агрегатор
<sharikoff> =)
<|rapidsp|> хааароший
<|rapidsp|> а ваще самый агрегатный агрегатор естессна akregator :)
<olejka> |rapidsp|: Спасибо, ща заценю =)
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<artus> sharikoff, куу
<olejka> у кого какой шрифт сейчас стоит?
<sharikoff> съешь еще эти мягких французских булок - у мня такой
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> artus: а у тебя?
<artus> а у меня абвгд....
<The_MEk> :-D
<|rapidsp|> новый шрифт ubuntu очень няшный :)
<skrishi> =)
 * |rapidsp| вчера загнал все rss в плазмоид... а то напрягает обилие новостей :)
<olejka> |rapidsp|: это какой шрифт ? Droid?
<artus> тобиш если загнать рсс в плазмоид новостей не будет? )
<sharikoff> они там мечутся в тесном плазмоиде
<sharikoff> а он их так.. кшш кшш
<sharikoff> как кур в плазмоид загоняет
<skrishi> ну да..одно из двух.. либо перемрут, либо размножаться )
<|rapidsp|> artus: нет значка с количеством непрочитанных :)
<artus> ога) нет значка, нет проблем )
<|rapidsp|> olejka: шрифт ubuntu называется
<|rapidsp|> artus: именно :)
 * artus посмотрел в rss на 1208 непрочитаных новостей и закрыл его
<sharikoff> artus: темнота..
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<artus> дароф инк
<|rapidsp|> опять же плазмоид в отличии от агрегатора девок на обоине не загораживает :)
<sharikoff> ну так то да..
<sharikoff> хорошая вещь плазмоид
<olejka> |rapidsp|: Поставил, спасибо за подсказку =)
<artus> плазмоиды зло, коньков хватаеть)
<olejka> все в основном ща под кедами чтоль сидят?
<flame^^^> может кто подсказать менеджер закачек, чтобы удаленно им можно было управлять?
<|rapidsp|> olejka: а то ж!
<artus> wget
<olejka> и чего в нем хорошего?
<artus> а зачем управлять то? запустил и фсе, оно само качаеть
<skrishi> угу.. или сценарий написал на ближайшие пол года и забыл )
<|rapidsp|> мне liferea тоже здесь подсказали :)
<olejka> если я сейчас запущу apt-get install kde4-desktop у меня будет возможность выбора в какую среду грузиться ?
<artus> только в четверг
<sharikoff> не
<olejka> artus: А сегодня что ?
<sharikoff> в пятницу к концу рабочего дня
<artus> четверг вроде )
<|rapidsp|> olejka: не ставь
<dima1> привет всем кто ни буть пользуется wimax ом под убунтой не могу запустить уже 3 день
<sharikoff> у меня аж левый глаз задергался..
<dima1> ???
<G_sharikov> Здрасьте...
<|rapidsp|> гы... щас у него правый задергается )))
<sharikoff> G_sharikov: плагиатор
<skrishi> "WiMAX следует считать жаргонным названием, так как это не технология а названия форума" (с)
<G_sharikov> Нет, просто я  с телефона,,,
<sharikoff> и запятая западает?
<skrishi> dima1, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&biw=1278&bih=572&q=wimax+ubuntu+10.10&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=wimax+ub
<The_MEk> :-D
<G_sharikov> А мод своим зайти не смог
<G_sharikov> Т9
<olejka> эм товарищи
<olejka> у когонибудь случаем есть 1с7ка ломанная?
<olejka> портабл какой нибудь
<artus> @voice olejka
<sharikoff> artus: злыдень
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick olejka есть. но тебе не дадим
<dima1> skrishi:  благодарствую:)
<The_MEk> forum.ru-board.com поищи там
<G_sharikov> Я нервничаю, всем пока!
<artus> гг
<skrishi> правильно.. ибо нефиг.. купи и юзай
<olejka> молчу молчу
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, надо не так спрашивать
<inkvizitor68sl> надо спрашивать есть ли дистрибутив 1с гки, который запустится под вайном и хасп эмулятор!
<inkvizitor68sl> а то правила нарушаешь
<The_MEk> ))
<skrishi> =)
<The_MEk> да уж
<The_MEk> правило шо дышло
<skrishi> значит обход правил всётаки допускается =)
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, афук
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: ок, ты можешь ответить на перефразированный вопрос? =)
<|rapidsp|> 1c зло - юзай калькулятор
<sharikoff> ворованой желтой программы нету
<skrishi> olejka, а нафига она тебе?
<olejka> skrishi: Буховский комп дмоашний ковыряю
<skrishi> olejka: а с сервиса который расчитан на обмен файлами между пользователями, и которым пользуются некоторые недобросовестные, не сознательные индивиды ты заходил? )
<olejka> skrishi: Пока еще нет, не заходил =)
<sharikoff> skrishi: так какого многочлена тада?
<skrishi> sharikoff: мне? никакого, я лишь сослался на сервис в теме
<sharikoff> не тебе =))
<sharikoff> таб затабил не того
<skrishi> аа ))
<olejka> =)
<skrishi> я вот думаю что мне тоже придстоит этот в будущем.. блин.. ибо перед тем как купить, придёться попробовать настроить
<skrishi> не хочу с линя уходить
<jenpc> у кого нить есть рабочий конфиг бакулы?
<olejka> зачем уходить запусти в вайне
<olejka> или в виртуальной машине винду поставь
<skrishi> olejka: виртуалку не потянет мой бук.. стареньки... винды тоже тогда придётся купить, а я их не люблю.. не понимаю.. и в принципе не стремлюсь к этом )
<skrishi> лучше тогда вот это попробовать http://www.iceb.vc.ukrtel.net/
<olejka> Денег нет, или жалко?
<SergeyIT> olejka, а у кого деньги есть и не жалко? )
<skrishi> olejka: да нет, не то не другое.. просто мне нравиться линь.. нафига я буду платить за то что мне не нравиться, если могу этиже деньги перевести в поддержку проэктов опенсорс?
<SergeyIT> skrishi, переведи мне - я ну очень открытый )))
<skrishi> SergeyIT, подарки хорошая вещь к месту )
<sharikoff> тогда мне
<dimm> c настрйокой dhcp сервера поможете?
<artus> неа
<sharikoff> dimm: влет
<sharikoff> жалуйся
<skrishi> Ananas  Пакет является свободным аналогом популярной "1С", при этом разрабатывается  как для Linux, так и для Windows платформы.
<sharikoff> щас я расскажу что умеет  dhcp
<dimm> sharikoff, интересует возможность указать чтобы некоторые клиенты использовали днс-сервера отличные от тех, что прописаны в секции Subnet
<sharikoff> заведи их в отдельный шаред сабнет
<sharikoff> и пропиши в опциях днс
<dimm> sharikoff, вот конфиг - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327679/
<skrishi> olejka: http://rus-linux.net/po.php?name=po/po-09.koi короче тут дофига свободы.. только нужно посмотреть что бы госты соблюдались
<dimm> sharikoff, shared subnet там же по маске, а у меня все хосты в одной подсети
<sharikoff> dimm: пасмари в сторону group
<sharikoff> http://www.rhd.ru/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-AS-2.1-Manual/custom-guide/configuring-dhcp-server.html
<dimm> sharikoff, вот group да...
<sharikoff> dimm: хотя скажу те по секрету
<sharikoff> одну большую сеть мона маской поделить на мелкие
<dimm> sharikoff, а ну да,  /32 например )
<sharikoff> например /23 = 2x/24
<olejka> skrishi: С трудом представляю себе процесс перевоспитания армии бухгалтеров
<dimm> sharikoff, у меня вся сеть /24
<sharikoff> dimm: ну так есть еще 27 маска
<sharikoff> 29
<SergeyIT> skrishi, лесоповал...
<sharikoff> выбирай скока те надо
<sharikoff> скока компов нужно
<|rapidsp|> по маку можно
<dimm> sharikoff, адреса не попорядку идут у меня, буду смотреть в сторону group
<sharikoff> по маку на отдельный хост
<sharikoff> а ваще каждую супергрупку такую в отдельный влан засовываешь
<sharikoff> и крутишь как хочешь
<sharikoff> а в ядре маршрутизацию
<sharikoff> и будут к тебе все на поклон ходить
<sharikoff> с шакалатками
<olejka> =)
<olejka> вланы рулят
<skrishi> olejka: зачем армии? своего нужно переучить и всё... а потом.. проблема не в том что никак, а в том что не знают.. многие конторы до сих пор пользуются виндой и 1с, потому что не знают что тоже самое можно на лине сделать
<sharikoff> а админ как известно шакалатки не пьет
<skrishi> sharikoff: он просто не знает как их готовить )
<sharikoff> могу рассказать если интересно
<olejka> skrishi: Если бухгалтера молодые, и время позволяет, то да, можно быстро переобучить, только не забудь, что кодинг и настройка линукса будет только на том самом одном человеке. Рано или поздно возникнет ситуация когда ты не сможешь их сопровождать. Кто бу
<olejka> дет вместо тебя этим заниматься? =)
<artus> olejka, завязывай с бухалтерией, и ты тоже
<sharikoff> ладно.. завязываю
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> щас досчитаю только..
<artus> * skrishi
<artus> sharikoff, да я не тебе) ты лутше про вланы раскажи )
<sharikoff> artus: слушай..
<sharikoff> значит так.. было это очень давно
<sharikoff> жил был сервак двухюнитовый
<sharikoff> обслуживал себе потихоньку человек 80
<dimm> sharikoff, group работает )
<sharikoff> dimm: пиво то знаешь куда слать?
<sharikoff> млм адрес напомнить?
<sharikoff> *или=))
<dimm> напомни )
<sharikoff> такс.. чет я отвлекся
<sharikoff> artus: ты слушаешь?
<artus> угу
<sharikoff> и пришел к нему в гости свич
<sharikoff> 24 портовый
<olejka> дожили, сидят админы и за ночь сказок пиво выпрашивают
<sharikoff> и говорит как дела мол..
<sharikoff> сервак и отвечатет что мол старый стал.. потоянно броадкастовые бури замучали и в сетевухвх ломота
<sharikoff> свич ему и отвечает
<sharikoff> а давай говорит жить вместе
<sharikoff> а свич скажу я вам был не простой
<sharikoff> а L2 как минимум
<artus> ога, а небылобы l2 и сказки бы небыло )
<sharikoff> 3526 пусть будет
<sharikoff> и говорит сервак типа давай
<sharikoff> поднял у ся кучу вланов на сетевухе
<sharikoff> а свич сказал что слушать будет сервака только на одном порту
<sharikoff> и решили они назвать этот порт транковым
<|rapidsp|> ттравы отсыпьте! :)
<sharikoff> (в терминологии циско)
<sharikoff> =)))
<Aselicon> sharikoff: жги!
<artus> но ведь тергированый порт это ж между вланами ?
<sharikoff> погоди я еще не до рассказывал
<olejka> загрузился в кде
 * skrishi думает: почему в лине большинство видит только бесплатность, и думают что за них кто-то должен сделать всё.
<Encoder> подскажите что за процесс отображает раскладку клавиатуры в трее?
<sharikoff> artus: ты тут?
<artus> ну да
<sharikoff> так вот а оставльные порты акцесом они назвали
<sharikoff> вот..
<sharikoff> и сказке конец
<skrishi> прикол для продвинутых )
<skrishi> Encoder: нафига тебе?
<olejka> ye f xt
<Encoder> skrishi: вырубить
<olejka> Ну а че, кде такой прикольный
<Encoder> мешает
<skrishi> olejka: угу.. отвинды с первого раза вообще не отличить ))
<olejka> В кде сенсоры есть ?
<skrishi> olejka: а бугалтерам можно сказать , что предприятие заплотило за супер современный виндос, и пусть сидят и осваивают, блин )))
<skrishi> Encoder: тебе совсем вырубить или только на пять минут?
<Encoder> skrishi: совсем
<skrishi> Encoder: http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BA%D1%83+%D0%B8%D0%B7+%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%8F&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<sharikoff> http://esquire.ru/robot
<dimm> что надо настроить чтобы можно было пинговать линуксовые машины в сети по имени ?
<olejka> dimm: dns
<maza1> vsem ptivet
<sharikoff> dimm: или днс +дхцп
<sharikoff> или самбу
<Encoder> skrishi: гуглить я умею, ответа не нашол по ссылке)
<dimm> дада, днс+дхчп
<artus> maza1, транслит запрещен
<sharikoff> dimm: гугли ddns
<sharikoff> но это не гут
<maza1> ааа ок я думал тут не только русский народ =)
<sharikoff> траф большой
<maza1> че обсуждаем народ?
<sharikoff> и счетчик в зонах как спидометр крутится
<skrishi> Encoder:  у тебя что кеды?
<sharikoff> maza1: есть ли жизнь на марсе
<Encoder> skrishi: нет gnome
<maza1> :)
<sharikoff> artus: гля http://esquire.ru/robot
<skrishi> Encoder: аааа.. ну тогда я не знаю ))))
<sharikoff> щас я буду рулить
<Encoder> панель awn, gnome panel не стартую...а в трее мазолит глаз индикатор
<|rapidsp|> dimm: вот тут посмотри еще: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81815.0
<dimm> ок
<olejka> ща буду кде убунту ставить
<olejka> как плазмоиды юзать ?
<|rapidsp|> мышкой
<olejka> прикольно, их где то еще накачать можно?
<skrishi> olejka: о сколько нам открытий чудных ... (с)
<|rapidsp|> olejka: там еть кнопка для загрузки
<artus> sharikoff, ыы
<sharikoff> =)
<_GerarD_> Здрасте))
<_GerarD_> sharikoff Привет! Я не плагиатчик...
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: А с телефона однако очень трудно сидеть... :)
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Я пока зашёл, чуть с ума не сошёл...
<sharikoff> http://img.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/idioteka/i/40C0755A-8BDF-4BBF-9AC6-76528FF4E277.jpg
<dmay> ой, а в идиотеке не только "клуб любителей поискать пенис"?
<baltazor> всем привет, на ubuntu server 10.10 форматирую раздел через mkfs.ext4 в 1.5. ТБ но почему то форматируется крайне долго
<baltazor> уже 45 мин. форматируется и еще да же половину не отфармотировала , может есть какие то ключи для быстрого форматирования?
<artus> ну да , че оно полтора терабайта на 5ть минут не форматирует, не порядок
<skrishi> да.. 10.10 тормазная система )) нужно из под доса в format
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> лан.. до вечера.. наверное
<baltazor> artus: не ну у меня на другом сервере 10.04 стояла ну 1 ТБ отформотировало за мин. 30
<artus> этот же винт?
<SergeyIT> baltazor, а на сервере 10.10 нужна?
<baltazor> artus: нет
<baltazor> SergeyIT: желательно
<artus> ну вот
<The_MEk>  а для чего на сервере 1010?
<baltazor> artus: как этот форматнет посмотрю на другой винт , тут еще 15 :)
<baltazor> The_MEk: для своих целей, только не путайте, стоит именно 10.10 сервер , а не десктоп
<The_MEk> да он не сильно от десктопа базой то отличается
<The_MEk> сервер то должон быть стабильный
<The_MEk> а 10.10 не lts-ка
<The_MEk> мож кто посоветует :) надо чат для локалки с возможностью передачи файлов
<The_MEk> если там ещё будут и другие плюшки (типа голосовой связи) то это будет вообще здорво
<sharikoff> ирка
<The_MEk> в ирке можно файлы перекидывать?
<Antiban> Как ускорить работу системы в целом
<artus> sharikoff, а жабир не проще ?
<The_MEk> хых чёт туплю
<sharikoff> ну мона и джабир
<Aselicon> Antiban: купи комп новый
<Antiban> Я имею ввиду ось и работу приложений
<The_MEk> ну всё пральна
<artus> ненене, поставить кулер побольше )
<The_MEk> комп пновый покупаешь и ось и приложения шстрее работают, обычно
<Antiban> Асиликон у меня новый за 100 собрал
<Aselicon> Antiban: вотвот. я например так и сжелаю
<Aselicon> Antiban: таки прям за 100500=)
<The_MEk> за стотыщмильёнов
<Antiban> Так ладно помощи как дятла в жопе
<artus> @kick Antiban учимся формулировать вопросы и не хамим
<Aselicon> Antiban: что дятла?
<Aselicon> =)
<artus> [koshka], мур
<[koshka]> artus: мр :)
<[koshka]> вичат поставила последний )
<[koshka]> и еще .. забыла что удалила вчера nm.. думаю, где же мой инет :D
<Aselicon> [koshka]: 0.3.0
<artus> да чтож вы все его ставите, себе чтоль поставит ь )
<artus> вернее обновить
<[koshka]> ну.. мне Скай про него сказал, что обновили )
<[koshka]> вот я взяла и обновила )
<Aselicon> artus: думаешь стоит?
<artus> Aselicon, да щас посмотрю чего новенького
<[koshka]> забанили на форуме ><
<[koshka]> до первого числа
<Aselicon> artus: океюшки
<artus> [koshka], тебя? ))
<Aselicon> [koshka]: что натворила?
<[koshka]> да, меня ) написано за флуд )
<[koshka]> вообще оборзели )
<[koshka]> я там флудила неделю назад, а они вспомнили
<Aselicon> [koshka]: я думал девочки не флудят=)
<[koshka]> ну там это флудом тяжко назвать конечно..
<[koshka]> там всякие тупени пишут :D
<_GerarD_> Вопрос такого рода, почему когда я нахожусь в офисе (я один в этом офисе на линуксе, остальные все на винде) начинаю качать что нибудь большое, у многих тупо пропадает инет...
<[koshka]> ну я написала что они не правы
<[koshka]> так меня и заблочили
<baltazor> _GerarD_: ставь лимит на скачку :)
<artus> _GerarD_, отедаеш весь канал)
<baltazor> _GerarD_: поделись с другими что ли)
<Aselicon> _GerarD_: линукс подавляет всех авторитетом
<_GerarD_> Такое ощущение, что мой лаптоп, просто высасывает весь поток не оставляя больше никому интернета
<lepota> GerarD_ по-моему тебя это не должно заботить? :)
<baltazor> _GerarD_: так и есть , убунту наглее всех :D
<lepota> пусть они волнуются
<Aselicon> [koshka]: а зачем же их обижать)
<baltazor> ага, тихонько качаешь и падаешь на мороз типа я тут причем)
<_GerarD_> Ну блин... мне то хорошо, просто когда начинается кипишь, они бегут к серваку и сморят что же случилось с интернетом...
<_GerarD_> А в итоге ничего не случилось, просто гера начал качать... :)
<lepota> да пусть бегают - меня бы это развлекало :) я бы каждый день бы по терабайту выкачивал ради этого :)
<Aselicon> =)
<artus> _GerarD_, wget --limit-rate=
<_GerarD_> artus да лимитировать умею...
<Aselicon> ну а тогда в чем проблема
<_GerarD_> Просто даже если до меня кто то качал, а потом пришёл и начал качать, у чуваков просто падает инет))
<lepota> да нафег пусть бегают по офису чем сидеть вконтактах
<_GerarD_> Меня интересует сам факт, они на винде без лимитов друг другу не мешают...
<baltazor> _GerarD_: ты главное сервер защети от их рук и все)
<_GerarD_> А я как самый наглый))
<baltazor> ну так правильно
<baltazor> кто с убунтой тот круче и быстрее качает )
<_GerarD_> я это давно заметил, а почему такие приоритеты?
<Aselicon> и скорость стабильная
<_GerarD_> Меня это тоже веселит...
<|rapidsp|> может потомучто у виндов qos включен
<|rapidsp|> по дефолту
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| нет кстати, проверял...
<|rapidsp|> ну пусть включат! ))))
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| 0% резервирования стоит везде
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| веселее будет? :)
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<lepota> в два раза больше екшена в офисе :))))
<lepota> а че сидеть так просто - пусть развлекают :)
<|rapidsp|> может ты просто ближе к роутеру, а до них по стояку уже не доходит
<Aselicon> у тебя провод короче
<|rapidsp|> труба шире :)
<Aselicon> ==)
<|rapidsp|> кароче это ж любой сантехник объяснит :)
<_GerarD_> Нет ... тоже не то... они сидят по лану... я конекчусь по вайфаю...
<lepota> жестоко :)
<_GerarD_> очень...
<lepota> вайфай главнее
<lepota> кто с вайфая тот и прав
<Aselicon> так че происходит если скорость ограничеваешь у себя?
<_GerarD_> Мне просто жаль форточек... поэтому интересуюсь...
<_GerarD_> Aselicon если ограничиваю, всё нормально.... то есть это не проблема)
<|rapidsp|> роутер перепрошить
<_GerarD_> Мне интересен сам факт наглости Убунту ))
<Aselicon> аааа
<Aselicon> так проблемы как таковой то и нет?
<|rapidsp|> имхо дело в вифи
<|rapidsp|> виндовые есть хосты с вифи?
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| 4 лаптопа вместе со мной
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| то есть 3 на венде и я 1 на убунту...
<Aselicon> все по вифи?)
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| что вифи, что лан все загибаются и начинаю ныть когда я начинаю качать))
<Aselicon> тада дело в убунту
<The_MEk> ну в принципе правильно всё
<_GerarD_> |rapidsp| Aselicon + по лану ещё 5 человек и один сетевой принтер... вот вся сеть))
<The_MEk> если ты качаешь, то твой браузёр активно тянет
<The_MEk> сессия открыта
<The_MEk> т.е. приоритет отдаётся активной сессии
<The_MEk> попробуй ограничить скорость скачки и всё ок будет
<|rapidsp|> нормальный роутер должен имхо такие вещи разруливать
<_GerarD_> The_MEk а почему если чувак уже качал, я пришёл врубился и начинаю качать тупо хромом... у чувака просто останавливается закачка? :)
<Aselicon> какбэ да..
<The_MEk> быть может что браузеры по разному работают
<The_MEk> у него какой браузёр?
<The_MEk> ие?
<Aselicon> причем тут браузеры
<_GerarD_> он мастером качат...
<_GerarD_> тем же страдают качеры P2P
<_GerarD_> То есть торренты тоже страдают
<The_MEk> хм... ну тогда действительно скорее всего дело в qos
<The_MEk> а ещё, если винду у тебя на машине запустить то всё ок?
<|rapidsp|> от добра венду не ищут :)
<Savinskij> Всем привет :)
<Savinskij> Такой вопрос: кто-нить ставил Win XP в vmware work station или в vmware player?
<Aselicon> а в чем проблема?
<|rapidsp|> vmware+winXP = ubuntu ? :)
<lepota> на virtualbox ставил :)
<|rapidsp|> в вопросе отсутствует название канала
<Savinskij> В общем. Скачал образ дискеты для vmscsi-1.2.0.4.flp
<Savinskij> доходит до процесса самой установки и там не может скопировать файлы
<|rapidsp|> образ дискеты причем?
<Savinskij> Ну без него просит вставить диск с vmware scsi controller в А
<baltazor> а напомните как смотреть UUID разделов?
<baltazor> что то типа bklink или как то так
<artus> blkid
<Savinskij> А файлы не удаётся скопировать при установке: vmscsi.sis, vmscsi.inf, vmscsi.cat
<baltazor> спасибо
<Savinskij> Если эти файлы пропустить - идёт установка, но потом при загрузге BSOD
<artus> Savinskij, причем тут  Win XP и  vmware к этому каналу?
<|rapidsp|> чтото ты себе какихто проблем придумал... какие дискеты..
<Savinskij> Я на ubuntu установил vmware work station 7
<|rapidsp|> воот
<Savinskij> Туда пытаюсь впихнуть windows XP
<artus> !na | Savinskij
<ubuntuhelp> Savinskij: как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<|rapidsp|> )
<artus> Savinskij, ты вмварю и венду купил?
<skai> artus: поправь запись:)у нас новые пункты же теперь:)
<Savinskij> Ага :) На торрентах :)
<|rapidsp|> никому не говори
<artus> @kick Savinskij ну значит ты явно промахнулся каналом
<baltazor> Savinskij: 1) зачем дискета как то не понял
<baltazor> @k.ick artus xD
<artus> @voice baltazor
<skai> @kban baltazor 3600 читай правила
<skai> artus: будь суровее
<skai> artus: и вообще я требую сатисфакции!:)
<Aselicon> хахахааа
<|rapidsp|> ща на киках драцца будут :)
<olejka> Где в кубунту установка драйвера видеокарты?
<olejka> нашел
<[koshka]> skai: =*
<arku> а как называется та фигня которая просит ввести пароль после выхода из ждущего режима(или же если нажать заблокировать экран)?
<olejka> Как называется консоль в стиле квейка?
<olejka> вызывается на ф12 вроде
<ampiryan> guake
<olejka> Спасибо
<virus05> dfg
<artus> yeahconsole
<z13> усем прывет
<[koshka]> привет
<z13> о! Кыса тут!
<Aselicon> где крыса?
<barabashka1> Привет, мой ntfs раздел примонтировался как fuseblk , в гугле пишут что это некое блочное устройство в юзерспейсе. Вот хотелось бы почему так вышло?
<Aselicon> barabashka1: судьба?
<himik> barabashka1: а в чем, собственно, проблема?
<barabashka1> himik: хотелось бы понять почему не примонтировался ntfs диск как надо
<Aselicon> barabashka1: занаво перемонтировал?
<artus> главное прочитать у гугле про какое то блочное устройство это да, а про то как монтировать ntfs это не ...
<barabashka1> да я отмантировал его на время и примонтировал назад и получил какой то fuseblk
<barabashka1> artus: всегда монтировал как sudo mount /media/wind
<barabashka1> проблем не было
<artus> а щас проблемы в чем ? не монтирует?
<barabashka1> artus: монтирует тольк в fuseblk
<Aselicon> barabashka1: после чего так стало?
<artus> иии???
<barabashka1> Aselicon: после того как решил его отмантировать =) (блин я его никогда не трогал то всегда автоматом он монтировался)
<artus> оно тебе спать не дает чтоль? или писать на диск?
<Aselicon> вообще похоже на защиту какуюто
<Aselicon> гдето флаг торчит и все=)
<barabashka1> artus: ну глупо же как то сегодня название типо у диска изменится  ,а завтра еще непойми что ... разве это дело? нужно хотя бы понять причину  , а так вроде как работает
<artus> к чему тут название диска и все остальное ?
<barabashka1> *название типа (тип файловой системы)
<artus> в фстаб по uuid и не парься
<artus> ты знаеш, если у тя сменитцо тип файловой системы завтра , то fuseblk бодет далеко не главное проблемой
<barabashka1> artus: в fstab  как нужно прописано /media/wind ntfs
<Aselicon> это флэшка?
<barabashka1> раздел hhd
<artus> ntfs-3g пиши
<artus> да и смысла держать ntfs никакогго) ext3 в офтопике прекрасно работаеть)
<barabashka1> artus: смысл ?  ntfs и ntfs-3q одно и тоже
<barabashka1> остался раздел от винды под торренты (как куплю новый винч) все конечно поменяю и не на ext3 а на ext4
<artus> barabashka1, ntfs-3g это драйвер, а че такое ntfs в убунте я понятия не имею
<himik> не надо гнаться за ext4, как показал личный опыт, она не надежна
<skai> himik: не надо гнать личным опытом, как показывает он - он значим только для того, чей это опыт
<artus> barabashka1, торенты, под линью на ntfs лить? однако и извраженная же у тебя фантазия :)
<himik> skai: конечно конечно, угу, да
<himik> skai: бесспорно, (на полном серьезе)
<skai> himik: хоть тут проявил умность и не споришь:)
<barabashka1> artus: нет не извращения , таким образом без проблем есть доступ к файлам и в винде и в лине ,
<himik> skai: а что тут спроить... люди по природе таковы, что пока сами до чего-то не дойдут своим опытом, низачто других слушать не будут
<barabashka1> artus: делалось это еще когда использовал больше винду, а теперь ее используют тольк брат и сестра
<skai> himik: ессесно:)вот я дошел своим опытом, что ехт4 отлична и не глючит у меня на 24 компах, где я на нее убунту ставил
<artus> barabashka1,  Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe и у тя беспроблемный доступ из подвенды к ext3 , причем без тормозов, и запись у меня на сата винте была по крайней мере 58м/c
<artus> единственный минус это кодировка )
<himik> skai: подумаешь... )
<artus> но хранить в кирилице файло это тоже не айс )
<barabashka1> artus: кривое это все , и вроде ext4 не держит (у меня нет ext3 разделов)
<barabashka1> artus: темболее ext2
<himik> я просто призываю к осторожности
<arku> а как называется та фигня которая просит ввести пароль после выхода из ждущего режима(или же если нажать заблокировать экран)?
<skai> himik: ну вот и я на твои неуачи смотрю с этой позиции:)может у тебя железо кривое:)
<himik> и, да, бэкапы спасут мир
<artus> barabashka1, не , ну ntfs конечно не кривое, ога ... ))) и причем тут ext2???????? который кстати по скорости работы ext4й заткнет за пояс ненапрягаясь
<himik> skai: ой какая тема затронулось. кривое железо!
<skai> himik: а ты думаешь, что это невозможно?я мог бы обвинять рейзер в сломаном харде от вд.но оторвавшаяся головка от кривой сборки - была реальней:)
<barabashka1> artus: нет ничего идеального ,  так почему монтируется раздел то в fuseblk?
 * SergeyIT юзает ext3 и доволен
<himik> skai: я бы никогда не смог обвинить резер в том что у харда головка отвалилась )
<skai> himik: вот и я не стал:)потмоу, что кривое железо существует
<skai> himik: и тебе не советую безоглядно обвинять ехт4.подумай о железе:)
<Eugine> всем привет
<himik> skai: поживем увидим...
<himik> skai: кстати, вспоминается эпикфейл история про btrfs...
<skai>  хз.бтрфс сыра
<artus> @voice skai
<inkvizitor68sl> usus
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<skai> artus: вот когда по первому каналу перестанут показывать передачу "Хочу Знать - ХЗ" - тогда и ругайся, о испорченная душа
<skai> @devoice
<artus> skai, ты не сьежай
<artus> skai, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2634_fs&num=1
<skai> artus: с ъ знаком
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/mplayer-adds-daily-build-ppa-for-ubuntu-users
<Aselicon> а мне за это войс не сняли) еще и баном пригрозили...
<skai> artus: фороникс как то мало авторитетен для меня
<ydz> Добрый день!
<Yandzee> Кто нибудь уже ставил kde 4.6?
<Eugine> только бета-версию
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<Yandzee> уже есть release
<Yandzee> на kde.org написано что сделали тему oxygen-gtk, почти 1:1 как oxygen тема, только вот я ее не нашел
<Yandzee> какой пакет?
<inkvizitor68sl> тема?
<inkvizitor68sl> пакет?
<inkvizitor68sl> о люди наглеют
 * artus положил на язык [koshka] леденец
<Yandzee> почему наглеют?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Gtk?content=136216
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, так здесь нет никого с кде 4.6
<Yandzee> а что так?
<SergeyIT> кде - зло
<Eugine> о, спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Gtk?content=136216 - oxygen-gtk, если ты не понял
<An4a> добрый день. у меня стоит ubuntu 10.10. можно ли синхронизировать контакты из thunderbird с ubuntu one?
<Yandzee> а это то же самое, что и http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/plasma.php внизу? http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w06.png
<inkvizitor68sl> An4a, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<inkvizitor68sl> An4a, google -> thundirbird ubuntu one первая строка
<Yandzee> почему KDE зло?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :)
<An4a> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо
<Eugine> срач KDE против Gnome не утихнет никогда:)
<Yandzee> не говорите
<Yandzee> почему зло то? там производительности больше
<D4rkMist> людииИИ??
<D4rkMist> кто есть живой??
<Yandzee> в gnome очень долго открывается evolution, в kde kmail стартует за 3 секунды
<Yandzee> ...например
<Eugine> Yandzee, охуенный показатель произвотительности:)
<D4rkMist> работал под рутом и насохранял в липких записках текста
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня alpine стартует за ~0.3 секунды и что?
<D4rkMist> теперь его найти немогу
<inkvizitor68sl> D4rkMist, в /root/ ищи
<D4rkMist> чисто как в аптеке
<inkvizitor68sl> D4rkMist, логично, от рута ищи то
<D4rkMist> я уже и форум почитал там в гнома послали
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, 3 секунды для старта софтины - это МНОГО
<Yandzee> это просто пример, там любая программа запускается быстрее
<D4rkMist> в папку рут только рута и пускают
<AzurUb> ребята! подскажите аналог дримвьювера
<Yandzee> ха, а evolution стартует 8 секунд
<Yandzee> у меня нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, нету этому говну аналога
<inkvizitor68sl> пиши ручками код
<AzurUb> это не гавно
<AzurUb> довольно мощный пакет разработки в хороших руках
<Eugine> Yandzee, я тоже за КDE
<inkvizitor68sl> разработки чего?
<D4rkMist> ладно спасибки о великий инквизитор
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, смари как должен стартовать почтовый клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ time gvim
<inkvizitor68sl> real	0m0.712s
<inkvizitor68sl> user	0m0.424s
<inkvizitor68sl> sys	0m0.040s
<AzurUb> ну какойнить нтмл редактор чтоб теги сам вставлял
<AzurUb> а то в блокноте не вприкол писать
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, BlueFish - единственно правильный HTML редактор
<Yandzee> какова мощность проца у вас?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, 933 мгц
<Yandzee> да ладно
<AzurUb> всо пасибки
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, http://itmages.ru/image/view/112383/97b20a12
<inkvizitor68sl> больше никогда не включаю
<[DarkMist]> проверка шрифта!!
<Yandzee> тоже чтоли нетбук?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, вроде того
<Eugine> о, началось:)
<Yandzee> пипец, как так
<[DarkMist]> АУ?? как шрифт норм?? или каляки маляки??
<Eugine> вообще, пользуйтесь xfce и не выдрючивайтесь:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, потому что это нормальный почтовый клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее вообще это текстовый редактор
<inkvizitor68sl> но об этом помолчим
<Yandzee> скиньте скрин gvima
<[DarkMist]> евген иксфейс снес нафик потомучто осин неудона аднака!!
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор?? на связЪ
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], мм?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, http://itmages.ru/image/view/112386/86ca848c
<[DarkMist]> я извиняюсь как мой шрифт??
<Eugine> [DarkMist], у меня он и не стоял никогда:)только KDE
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ruby.inuse.ru/news/vim-rabota-s-pochtoi-ot-gmail вот как то так почту юзать в нем
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], намана
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор и мне помог!
<adska> ave.
<[DarkMist]> в картинке увидил себя
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<Yandzee> очень смешно
<Yandzee> gvim.....
<Eugine> инквизитор, лучше бы детям в Уганде помогал:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, что смешного ?
<Yandzee> evolution и kmail функциональнее
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, я могу найти ещё мильярд почтовых клиентов, которые стартуют примерно за то же время
<Yandzee> тогда уж cone лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, у меня gmail в хроме открывается быстрее, чем твой kmail стартует хД
<inkvizitor68sl> на самом деле
<Yandzee> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> только засечь как то тяжело
<artus> хе... mutt )))
<Yandzee> да у меня тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> но навскидку - 2 секунды
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а зачем тогда kmail нужен?
<artus> time mutt mutt  0,00s user 0,00s system 0% cpu 1,394 total
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, слоупок
<Yandzee> просто чтобы открыть gmail в хроме, нужно открыть chromе (2 секунды) + написать gmail.com, или кликнуть по закладке (2 секунды/0.5 секунды)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, зачем?
<Yandzee> как понять?
<Yandzee> что зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня уже давно бинарники есть для запуска Gmail и greader
<Yandzee> бесполезно спорить я так чую...
<Yandzee> понятно вообщем
<inkvizitor68sl> win-r (открывается synapse) -> gm -> enter -> 2 секунды
<inkvizitor68sl> gmal передо мной
<Yandzee> тут только гномотролли?
<inkvizitor68sl> гномо? )
<Yandzee> никого на кедах нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> кедах?
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<Yandzee> аа, все опенкоропку поставили да?
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь люди курят коробки и ion3
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты о всякой чуши
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> gnome не чушь
<inkvizitor68sl> но чорт... у компиза для нетбука есть няшки
<inkvizitor68sl> +компищ на интеле шустр
<inkvizitor68sl> так что пока что я на гноме с хоткеями от иона
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<Yandzee> вот так вот
<inkvizitor68sl> только что заметил приветствие у vi
<Yandzee> )))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> "бедным детям в уганде нужна ваша помошь" оО
<Eugine> inkvizitor68sl, только заметил?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, inky@inky-laptop:~$ time alpine
<inkvizitor68sl> Alpine finished -- Closed empty folder "INBOX"
<inkvizitor68sl> real	0m0.342s
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, это я успел открыть и выйти
<Eugine> В своем безусловно благородном стремлении сделать работу в Linux максимально  простой и удобной для любого пользователя, даже для того, кто только начинает  знакомство с компьютером, создатели Gnome достигли больших результатов. Но не  смогли остановиться
<Eugine> Торвальдс о гноме
<olejka> У всех компиз в кедах номально работает ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<Eugine> да
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> как жеж приятно
<inkvizitor68sl> ты тыкнул мышкой
<inkvizitor68sl> а комп это сделал
<inkvizitor68sl> ах
<inkvizitor68sl> или ты нажал ентер
<inkvizitor68sl> убрал руку к другой кнопке
<inkvizitor68sl> а уже всё готов
<Yandzee> +1
<Eugine> но с другой стороны, после выхода 4-ой KDE, Торвальдс сам перешел на GNOME
<himik> Eugine: по сути не должно быть никакой разницы какой ДЕ кто юзает, кому что нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> гвим сказал мне
<inkvizitor68sl> что не найдены цели для сборки
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт(
<inkvizitor68sl> а я то думал, что он сможет скомпилить моё "фыра8ошфьылнашргфошытрнагто"
<Yandzee> а как проверить из консоли какой версии пакет в определенном репе?
<himik> ashf8jiamskyfihuajisnhyfunj
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, aptitude show -t blah "пакет"
<inkvizitor68sl> попрруй
<Yandzee> ща aptitude поставлю...
<inkvizitor68sl> во
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ge.tt/7717guJ вот так должна работать система
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> как то странно всё записалось
<inkvizitor68sl> но скорость там видно)
<skai> http://forum.allnokia.ru/viewtopic.php?p=1152206#1152206
<inkvizitor68sl> уроды в андроид маркете
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh клиенты за деньги продают
<andreylosev> inkvizitor68sl, connectbot
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу что то пофункциональнее)
<Yandzee> гм...
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы хотя бы альт1 тыкался и виртуальные хоткеи для скрина были
<Yandzee> кто нибудь вкурсе про cyanogenmod 7?
<andreylosev> Yandzee, есть канал #cyanogenmod
<Yandzee> во freenode?
<andreylosev> но там написано- there's only one rule- don't ask for ETAs
<Yandzee> да пошли они
<Yandzee> даже дату огласить не могут
<Yandzee> релиза
<andreylosev> CM7 will be ready when it's ready; Got Questions on CM7-Nightlies? http://goo.gl/0BhPP
<andreylosev> из ихнего топика
<Yandzee> вот вот
<Yandzee> ппц
<andreylosev> я пользую cm6.1 и доволен
<Yandzee> у вас какой девайс?
<inkvizitor68sl> в чем сабж этого cyanogenmod ?
<Yandzee> говорят что там производительность отличная
<Yandzee> у мя htc legend, после обновы официальной до 2.2 лагать стал, вот и смотрю теперь в сторону cyanogenmoda
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> htc дрочеры
<Yandzee> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> не понять мне ваших забот с опенсорс телефоном то
<Yandzee> а что тут понимать то
 * [koshka] помацала skai
 * inkvizitor68sl засунул мороженку в рот кошке, чтобы никого не мацала
<chelaxe> ку
<[DarkMist]> )
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор?? как ник зарезервировать??зарегестрировать??
<[koshka]> chelaxe: ку
 * chelaxe погладил [koshka] за ухом
<[koshka]> [DarkMist]: /msg nickserv REGISTER пароль мыло
<[koshka]> [DarkMist]: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY пароль  эт после регистрации
<[koshka]> chelaxe: мр)
<chelaxe> [koshka]: как сеть?
<gavaets> okcdarX
<gavaets> Не туда :)
<[koshka]> та так себе )
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112402/ebc4a1e5 htop себе настроил
<chelaxe> !htop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='htop'
<Eugine> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop » или см. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . См. также !kde4.
<[DarkMist]> !airsnot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='airsnot'
<[DarkMist]> !airsnort
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='airsnort'
<inkvizitor68sl> отправьте мне письмо кто нибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> artus,
<[DarkMist]> dcvsckt&&
<[DarkMist]> всмысле??
<[DarkMist]> могу я отправить , на мыло??
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@gmail.com
<[koshka]> и я могу )
<inkvizitor68sl> че нибудь шлите уже
<inkvizitor68sl> болтаете дольше)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то усну быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> ну?
<inkvizitor68sl> понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь
<[DarkMist]> послал предложение по металопрокату
<[DarkMist]> с письмой))
<inkvizitor68sl> тестил окошки всплывающие gmail
<[DarkMist]> на какой проге??
<inkvizitor68sl> родные
<Yandzee> есть ли вообще простенькие  IDEы, заточенные под KDE? про Qt creator и kdevelop не говорить
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112411/3743e178
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112411/3743e178 - вот отсюда оповещкалки
<Yandzee> что у вас за программка такая для снятия скриншотов?
<[koshka]> бред
<[koshka]> Влад, а от меня письмо пришло?
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], да
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, самопальный скрипт
<artus> Yandzee, scrot
<[koshka]> а то мне всегда ошибку выдает
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/screenshooter
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot -e 'cp $f /home/inky/home_media/shots/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filte
<[koshka]> типа что цепочка писем че то там
<[koshka]> и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> itmages-upload тут валяется - http://itmages.ru/info/tools
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot и xclip из реп
<inkvizitor68sl> правда xclip лючен
<Yandzee> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я вот думаю на zenity перевести
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы во всплывающем окошке появлялось
<[koshka]> Инки, не возражаешь, если я тебе еще отправлю письмо?)
<andreylosev> inkvizitor68sl, слышал про яд? http://code.google.com/p/yad/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а смысл? было у меня такое... неприкольно
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а как в буфер ссылку кидать?
<andreylosev> command | xclip -i
<inkvizitor68sl> не вариант
<andreylosev> blin
<inkvizitor68sl> по ктрл -в оно потом не работает
<bgeyts667> никто не знает программы для симуляции микросхем?
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, оно попадает в иксовый буфер, который по средней кнопке мыши
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле в буфер самого X.org
<inkvizitor68sl> а с ним не все приложения корректно работают
<inkvizitor68sl> да и не все DE даже
<inkvizitor68sl> в хчат вот не вставишь ничего после xclip -i
<andreylosev> inkvizitor68sl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413786
<andreylosev> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andreylosev> http://www.isup.me/http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andreylosev> он лежит
<andreylosev> где можно почитать маны для нашего любимого бота?
<inkvizitor68sl> 1
<inkvizitor68sl> j
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> так лучше, да
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, пасиб
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112414/540a98a5
<inkvizitor68sl> ура
<andreylosev> инки :D
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось умудриться это на хоткей повесить
<Yandzee> объясните почему kde зло?
<andreylosev> Yandzee, потому что тормозит
<andreylosev> но это просто комп медленный
<Yandzee> так, еще версии
<andreylosev> а если честно то мне нравиться, только тормозит
<andreylosev> поэтому lxde
<Yandzee> ydz@ydz-laptop:~$ free
<Yandzee>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Yandzee> Mem:       1017224     998424      18800          0      28692     609204
<Yandzee> -/+ buffers/cache:     360528     656696
<Yandzee> Swap:      1998844       2520    1996324
<Yandzee> ydz@ydz-laptop:~$
<Yandzee> это на гноме
<andreylosev> *нравится
<Yandzee> а на кедах 180 метров оперы жрет + быстро все запускается
<andreylosev> andrey@spider ~ $ free
<andreylosev>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<andreylosev> Mem:       2052468    1909000     143468          0     122036     895028
<andreylosev> -/+ buffers/cache:     891936    1160532
<andreylosev> Swap:      3140640     128040    3012600
<andreylosev> этп на lxde
<andreylosev> мда
<Yandzee> ну этож lxde
<Yandzee> он легкий
<[koshka]> ой флудеры
<inkvizitor68sl> померялись, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, ты чего оперативку то жкономишь?
<Yandzee> а что?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего её вообще экономить то
<inkvizitor68sl> да так
<[koshka]> !paste
<andreylosev> самое прикольное, что у меня места меньше
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Yandzee> я ее не экономлю
<Yandzee> просто как аргумент говорю
<inkvizitor68sl> не аргумент
<andreylosev> [koshka], я думаю, что четыре строчки еще можно
<inkvizitor68sl> гном быстрее кде в том числе и потому, что не экономит память
<skai> @voice Yandzee andreylosev
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому же и Linux вообще быстрее оффтопиков
<[koshka]> а вот и скай :D
<andreylosev> а что делает @voice
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме бсдей
<[koshka]> !v | andreylosev
<ubuntuhelp> andreylosev: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<[koshka]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559040/
<Yandzee> и за что голос?
<[koshka]> с вами померяюсь
<Yandzee> что?
<andreylosev> так что такое @voice?
<[koshka]> до 3 строк можно вроде писать )
<[koshka]> предупрждение
<andreylosev> понятно
<[koshka]> омг, надо юзать было paste
<Yandzee> а мне за что?
<[koshka]> ну ты же тоже кинул )
<vir0id> всем привет. Меня видно?
<[koshka]> видно
<[koshka]> привет
<[DarkMist]> кофычка??
<Ron_> vir0id ~ нет, вебкамеру включи
<[DarkMist]> вы тут??
<[DarkMist]> ворид выдно
<[DarkMist]> я себе ник зарезервировал!!
<vir0id> Ron_: расскажи как, включу =)
<[koshka]> поздравляю! )
<[DarkMist]> теперь мну никто необидит
<skai> @voice [DarkMist]
 * [koshka] спряталась
<[DarkMist]> вотспасибки
<andreylosev> нас четверо!
<[DarkMist]>  тока я ужо домой ухожу!! но за голо спасибка!!
<[koshka]> [DarkMist]:  войс - это плохо на этом канале )
<Ron_> мде
<[DarkMist]> посиму!!!
<artus> @kick "[DarkMist]"  читать учебник русского языка, срочно
<[koshka]> теперь еще и Артус разошелся )
<|rapidsp|> им голос был....
<SergeyIT> [koshka], войс - это нехорошо, плохо - это когда тебя на канале уже нет )
<artus> [koshka], а я не сходился)
<Eugine> а может мне войс?:)
<skai> следующего нарушителя забаню на сутки
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :) у меня раньше часто они были )
<[koshka]> о,видали..Скай злой сегодня..
<SergeyIT> Eugine, давно пора, а то матюгаешься...
<Eugine> здесь войсом нарушителей отмечают, чтоли?
<[koshka]> ага
<Eugine> интересный подход:)
<Eugine> тогда не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте всем войс дадим )
<inkvizitor68sl> а собссна
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<[koshka]> давай мне! )
<[koshka]> ахахах
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> а чой то не у всех
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не все
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кавычки
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<inkvizitor68sl> всё
<inkvizitor68sl> офа не буду
<sharikoff> офа забыл
<skai> ох тыж пипец
<skai> @op
<[koshka]> и Оффа давай )
<sharikoff> @mode +m
<inkvizitor68sl> hardcore day at ubuntu-ru
<artus> O_o
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ложись спать емае..
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> а интересная система защиты
<Eugine> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> пришел - тебе в личку прилетела мессага от бота
<inkvizitor68sl> не ответил ему - войс не дали
<inkvizitor68sl> сидишь без войса 5 минут - кик
<sharikoff> а на канале +м
<sharikoff> ну да.. мысль
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты скажи лутше почему без реги на фриноде писать можно?
<sharikoff> будет сидеть 5 человек
<[koshka]>  ага
<[koshka]> админы только)
<[koshka]> да ?
<|rapidsp|> как тут седня весело :)
<sharikoff> шумно
<Eugine> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2992626
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не, ну можно вешать баны с редиректом на другой канал
<skai> даж через кансерву не идет
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда тут будут только активыне)
<Eugine> оказывается, BolgenOS еще можно скачать:)
<skai> нужен фаундер
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Пацаны, как сделать чтобы ssh запускался после перезагрузки?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_the_Terribl, поставить его
<inkvizitor68sl> или читать логи почему он не запускается
<SergeyIT> Eugine, а за произношение только имени этой ОС раньше в бан было )
<Eugine> Серег, уже не те времена:)
<SergeyIT> Eugine, отмены я не видел )
<skai>  @kick Eugine ага.сча просто кик
<artus> skai, мана кончилась? )
<Eugine> кстати, на автора не посадили?
<[koshka]> :D
<skai> @kick Eugine ага.сча просто кик
<skai> выпил бутылочку маны
<inkvizitor68sl> а на самом деле я просто хочу завтра-послезавтра посмотреть на тех, кто тут просто так болтается
<inkvizitor68sl> не подумайте ничего плохого
<sharikoff> массовость создает
<inkvizitor68sl> и не вешайте новые войсы
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: типа кто не выйдет за сутки?)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<hellguard64> нужна помощь
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | hellguard64
<ubuntuhelp> hellguard64: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а те, кто приходит новыми?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: или тех, кто беседует - девойсать?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну автовойса они не получат же
<inkvizitor68sl> да, девойсить активных лучше
<skai> чтобы войсами мертвые души были
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> объявляем субботник)
<skai> @devoice [koshka] SergeyIT sharikoff inkvizitor68sl skai artus
<inkvizitor68sl> в субботу бум знать
<[koshka]> ну то что я не мертвая душа это ясное дело :D
<konservator> какую прогу поставить чтоб раскладка автоматом переключалась?
<inkvizitor68sl> кто мертвые кто нет
<inkvizitor68sl> konservator, gxneur
<Ivan_the_Terribl> xkbd
<konservator> кроме неё ничего нету?
<Eugine> а чем она тебя не устраивает?
<hellguard64> inkvizitor68sl: при нажатии на любую папку во вкладке Places включается MP player в папку можно зайти только кликнув на Computer
<inkvizitor68sl> фигасе
<konservator> ставлю, не могу найти нигде...
<inkvizitor68sl> откуда альбом deep purple датированный 2005  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> konservator, alt-f2 -> gxneur и искать в трее
<konservator> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо попробую
<skai> @op artus
<Eugine> инквизитор, в смысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> hellguard64, ковыряй что то вроде соответствия типов файла и запускаемых приложений
<SergeyIT> hellguard64, на форуме было
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а не проще ли было проверить кто мертвые души сначала просто кикнув всех:)жмвые бы перезашли:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, низя
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же автореконнект рулит, да
<skai> ну ладно:)
<skrishi> ghbdtn dctv )
<skrishi> привет )
<[koshka]> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> привет
<hellguard64> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо конечно, но у меня убунта только третий день стоит, можно както проще обьяснить
<[koshka]> ну да,есть или нет, автозаход и все )
<Eugine> Rapture Of The Deep он называется. Мне, правда, не понравился
<artus> skai, не) всех в бан на сутки и топик "переучет" )
<[koshka]> ы)
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, а откуда они?
<inkvizitor68sl> я смотрю и 2003й есть
<hellguard64> SergeyIT: можно ссылку на форум?
<[koshka]> hellguard64: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> hellguard64, не помнб
<skai> !forum
<ctrlok> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<ubuntuhelp> ctrlok, Понг.
<SergeyIT> hellguard64, а после чего так стало, чего крутил/ставил. А на форуме сам поищи...
<[koshka]> skai: :P
<ctrlok> все видели линукс-Груша?
<andreylosev> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, блэкмор в каком году ушел окончательно не знаешь?
<hellguard64> обновления скачал и поставил
<ctrlok> или груша-линукс
<andreylosev> inkvizitor68sl, кто такой блэкмор?
<artus> 94м
<Eugine> они же недавно в России были. Я хотел сходить, но не поучилось. Да и нынешний DP - далеко не DP, который был 20 лет назад
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, Ritchie Blackmore
<ctrlok> andreylosev, дядька
<Eugine> андрей, стыдно старика Ричи не знать:)
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<andreylosev> мне больше нравится blackmore's nighty
<andreylosev> *night :)
<Eugine> инкв, в середине 70-х
<inkvizitor68sl> ну БН это вообще идеал музыкального коллектива
<Eugine> 75-ый или 76-ой
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, в 94м
<ctrlok> кто круче - дипперпл или ледцеппелин?
<andreylosev> ппц
<chelaxe> 0_о
<sharikoff>  цеппелин
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, почему это идеал? А радиохед?
<andreylosev> цепеллин
<Eugine> DP
<inkvizitor68sl> просто достаточно тяжко мужчине-солисту поспорить с лучшим голосом века)
<inkvizitor68sl> DP лучше
<sharikoff> а ваще круче всех the Cure
<skai> а аэросмит незаслуженно забудем?
<ctrlok> вот. Цеппелин) Так что блекмор - совсем не бог :)
<inkvizitor68sl> лучшим женским голосом века*
<SergeyIT> hellguard64, например - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=42466.0
<Eugine> про Rainbow забыли
<ctrlok> аэросмит с цеппелинами даже сравнивать нельзя.
<andreylosev> nightwish anyone?
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<ctrlok> Eugine, мы про него даже не вспоминали
<Eugine> Стив Вай неплох
<Eugine> как гитарист
<ctrlok> Eugine, чем он неплох?
<ctrlok> играет хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<ctrlok> техника впорядке
<[koshka]>  и это канал об убунту?)
<[koshka]> :D
<ctrlok> альбом целиком попробуй послушать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> я могу вам миллион гитарастов хороших назвать
<Eugine> у меня сейчас I Surrender от Rainbow играет:)
<inkvizitor68sl> которые рвут всех
<andreylosev> всех кикать нафиг
<Eugine> хороших миллион
<inkvizitor68sl> но вот ричи до сих пор играет
<inkvizitor68sl> и играет круто
<Eugine> а таких как Блекмор - немного
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, Называй. Всё равно круче Тома Морелло - нет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в том числе и на современной технике
<sharikoff> и пинк флойд рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> а не стал динозавром
<sharikoff> остальное так..
<skai> а вообще - деф леппард наше всьё
<sharikoff> хрень
<ctrlok> rage aganist the machine - наше всё
<[koshka]> да.. Пинк флойд мм :)
<SergeyIT> Бах круче
<Eugine> Джимми Хендрикс - лучший, на мой взгляд
<ctrlok> Бах - не рок музыкант и не гитарист
<skai> пинк тож неплохо:)ви донт нид вон эдюкейшен
<ctrlok> Eugine, хендрикс хорош как пророк от гитары )
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B9_%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BA-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 вот отсюда прямо по списку каждый второй гитар-соло
<skai> *ё
<sharikoff> Eugine: одна песня у него
<andreylosev> ctrlok, он от этоге не становится менее крутым
<skai> !link | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: Не насилуйте собеседников длинными ссылками. Используйте сервисы goo.gl и им подобные
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, так это ты список написал?
<sharikoff> а остальное наркоманский угар
<ctrlok> andreylosev, да. Музыкант он хороший. Я играю несколько его вещей )
<skrishi> флудеры >:o
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, нет. но дух фолк-металла обязывает.
<ctrlok> А у пинкфлойд только один альбом толковый есть. Дивижн Белл
<inkvizitor68sl> современного
<SergeyIT> skrishi, поэтому всех и войснули )
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, DP альбомы 70го неплохо звучат
<inkvizitor68sl> в ушках
<Eugine> здесь канал посвященный Ubunte, а не рок-музыке
<skrishi> ctrlok: святое не трож
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя, не сравнится с лампой всё же
<Eugine> инквизитор, да, это пока Блекмор там играл
<ctrlok> skrishi, так я и не трогаю ac\dc
<Eugine> после его ухода DP  изменился
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, что там про лампу?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, да, я в смысле, что качество
<skrishi> ctrlok: я про пинк флойд
<Eugine> даже когда он опять вернулся, это уже не то
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, усилитель у меня дома ламповый и крутилка пластинок
<ctrlok> skrishi, а кто их в статус святых кинул?
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, и член 25 см )
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее 4 усилителя ламповых и 10 колонок, 4 из которых 90 ВТ советских... ну да пофиг
<skrishi> А чо у ctrlok войса нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, нет, не 25
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня папа заморачивался по акустике советской, потом я присоединился
<ctrlok> А у меня наушники шахи555 и звуковой интерфейс с усилкеом для наушников, дающий нормально 24 бит-88гц
<inkvizitor68sl> собрали весь шик русской аудиопромышленности
<inkvizitor68sl> правда усилки были не заводские
<ctrlok> так что про качество звука я бы поспорил у кого лучше :)
<inkvizitor68sl> заводские просто не тянули всё это
<ctrlok> тем более советские
 * skrishi ушёл курить, вернусь ... потом
<ctrlok> недолговечные. Искажают всё что могут
<inkvizitor68sl> нееее.... )
<ctrlok> про иглы на советских пластинкоигрателях - вообще отдельная тема
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, нет, пластинкопроигрыватель то как раз современный
<ctrlok> а колонки наши никогда делать не умели
<Eugine> вы еще советские гитары Урал вспомните:)
<ctrlok> разве что из фанеры
<ctrlok> Eugine, ага. А еще были Аэлиты
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, ты это расскажи тем, кто сейчас 70ВТные веги держит и радиотехнику S90 и спроси почему они не меняют
<SergeyIT> сейчас фанеры больше )
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, самовнушение - сила
<inkvizitor68sl> это не самовнушение
<Eugine> наши Веги были лучше многих иностранных аналогов
<inkvizitor68sl> да, по ТХ современные колонки может и лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> но звучание то убогое
<ctrlok> ибо музыка убогая)
<Eugine> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> у вег и РТ оно мягкое, пусть и диапазон уже
<lepota> подскажите за что отвечает опция ядра kernel.shmmax???
<SergeyIT> хороша была - Симфония-стерео
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, ага, вот ты сейчас убогой назвал DP и BN )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и найтвиш я тогда слушал
<ctrlok> )))))))))
<ctrlok> я и не отрицаю
<ctrlok> у дп пару тем есть хороших
<ctrlok> типа блекнайт
<Eugine> ну это лучше, чем срач про гуи:)
<hellguard64> SergeyIT: Спасибо за помощь, все заработало
<SergeyIT> hellguard64, а здесь про музыку, а ты взял и фичу отрубил ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, в общем ненадо ничего говорить про современную акустику
<inkvizitor68sl> да, мб где то в районе хармана есть акустика
<inkvizitor68sl> которая звучит приятнее, чем наше
<hellguard64> SergeyIT: Ричи Блэкмор круче всех, это даже не обсуждается
<ctrlok> да я не профи в акустике) Для меня вообще - лучше всего 500 долларовые мониторные колонки )
<ctrlok> что бы было удобно сводить
<ctrlok> а слушать - я и так практически не слушаю. Разве что радио в машине пока на работу еду
<inkvizitor68sl> да я тоже не профи
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому и могу судить без ТХ
<ctrlok> кстати, почему в никсах до сих пор нет нормального вст хоста?)
<SergeyIT> и вообще - для аккустики главное - объем и соответствующее помещение
<artus> SergeyIT, не) наличие ушей на голове )
<sharikoff> фазинвертор главное =)
<inkvizitor68sl> как звучит какой-нибудь  eluveitie на современной 5.1 и на 4-6 старых колонках
<ctrlok> ну я тоже могу судить. Наши колонки ( все, которые я слышал ) - с нашими же усилками дают достаточно посредственное и не прямое звучание
<ctrlok> ну то есть хрень
<ctrlok> для некоторых жанров музыки - вроде хардрока - еще ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, какими нашими усилками то О_О ??
<SergeyIT> artus, при нынешней мощности уши не нужны )
<ctrlok> это идет даже в плюс
<ctrlok> но вот послушать что-то вроде xploding plastix или чемикал бразерс
<ctrlok> inkvizitor68sl, может не нашими
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, ну конечно. попсу слушать лучше на наушниках за 30р.
<ctrlok> я же говорю - не разбираюсь. Только слушал.
<ctrlok> xploding plastix - попса?)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> и нечего ей лезть на то, чем можно стекла поломать
<inkvizitor68sl> да я просто к лсову)
<Eugine> а теперь войсом мертвых пометили?
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, эти все колонки цеплять нужно только к ламповым усилителям.
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, у нас субботник
<inkvizitor68sl> нарушители тоже туда будут улетатть
<ctrlok> о боже
<ctrlok> вы же технари
<ctrlok> ламповые усилки - искажают :)
<ctrlok> и искажали
<ctrlok> и будут искажать
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, ога. мы технари.
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrlok, но от этого пластинки хуже звучать не начинают
<inkvizitor68sl> я же говорю - дело не в ТХ, а в самом звуке. он тупо другой.
<inkvizitor68sl> домашний чтоли
<ctrlok> а чем они звучат лучше чем 24bit 88 ?
<skrishi> помоему не ламповые уселки просто мертвый звук жают
<skrishi> дают*
<ctrlok> ну послушай через него айсидджаз
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: это чего такое тут?
<[Green]> привет всем
<[koshka]> привет,Грин!
<ctrlok> привет [Green]
<inkvizitor68sl> понятное дело, что сейчас мои сенхайзеры дают звук качественнее и точнее, чем те колонки
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice [Green]
<ctrlok> Ну вот и я про что
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], мертвые души вычисляем
<[Green]> хм
<skrishi> ctrlok: вот ты пинкфлойд на нормальной технике не слушал.. потому и не понимаешь в чем прикол...
<andreylosev> @voice andreylosev
<andreylosev> вот блин
<ctrlok> skrishi, слушал. Поэтому и говорю что единственный качественный альбом - дивижн белл
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем?
<ctrlok> а остальное - как джимми хендрикс
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], для статистики
<skrishi> ctrlok: когда перед тобой как мониторе звуки показываются, когда нормальная вещь играет
<andreylosev> @devoice andreylosev
<ctrlok> задумки есть, направление для движения
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: лень грепнуть логи?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], за пару лет )?
<inkvizitor68sl> на каждый ник ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> не вариант
<ctrlok> skrishi, о боже
<ctrlok> то я не то курил, что бы звуки видеть
<skrishi> ctrlok: что.. о боже?  то что на сиди и под микросхемы вообще другой звук .. мёртвый.. плоский.. жаэе на нормальных колонках
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], заодно и ботов лишних поищу потом
<skrishi> ctrlok: там курить не нужно.. там просто слушаешь
<ctrlok> skrishi, ты меня потролить решил?
<ctrlok> или ты серьезно?
<skrishi> ctrlok: у пинк флойда офигенное качество записи, а если вспомнить когда они это писали, то можно просто поразиться
<ctrlok> да. хорошее качество. В дивижн белл
<ctrlok> вы еще скажите что у цеппелинов крутое качество записи
<inkvizitor68sl> http://goo.gl/sqnwV
<inkvizitor68sl>  расслабьтес в общем и вот это послушайте, да)
<Eugine> и вообще, надо русский хард-рок слушать
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, ненадо его слушать
<Eugine> благо, хорошие люди есть
<skrishi> ctrlok: я серьёзно.. несоображаешь, а говоришь.. круче 300 баксовых колонок наверное в жизни нифига не слышал
<inkvizitor68sl> которые лишь исключение из правила
<Eugine> не современный
<ctrlok> Eugine, не надо. Лучше уж эстонский репкор
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, да без разницы
<Lorgus> че не спим, кого ждем ????
<inkvizitor68sl> Ария
<SergeyIT> вечные холивары: лампы - п/п, аналог - цифра...
<Eugine> Круиз, Черный Кофе. Разве плохие группы?
<ctrlok> skrishi, слышал. С чего ты взял
<Eugine> Ария - это не хард, это металл
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice Lorgus
<ctrlok> Eugine, круиз слушал. Плохая.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skrishi> ctrlok:  потомучто бред говоришь
<inkvizitor68sl> значит в хардроке вообще ничего русском нет
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, фолкеры уже перестали спорить, кто металлист, а кто рокер, да.
 * skrishi беситься >:o
<Eugine> нихрена вы, молодежь, не понимаете:)
<Lorgus> привет страна
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, ну а кто? )
<ctrlok> skrishi, не говорю я бред. Если ты себя убедил в чем-то и не хочешь слушать доводы. эГоворишь про "видеть звуки" и прочую фигню - я тебе не помошник
<[koshka]> привет
<skrishi> Lorgus: привет )
<Lorgus> =0)
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, carman) ? комиссар? ) ды. !
<Lorgus> страна бдит.... все на посту
<ctrlok> Eugine, да я круиз давно еще слушал. Там пару рифов есть не плохих. Ктотожедолжен )
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати... они то кто вообще..
<inkvizitor68sl> май гад оО
<inkvizitor68sl> у него новый альбом ><
<Eugine> :)
<skrishi> ctrlok: какие доводы? о прослушивани музыки на хреновой аппаратуре?
<Eugine> у кого новый альбом?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ты че у меня забрал ???? отдай обратно... я жадный... : * ubuntuhelp забрал голос у Lorgus
<ctrlok> skrishi, о том, что пинкфлойд неплохие ребята. Как хендрикс в свое время. Но качественнозаписанный альбом, который можно сравнивать с современной музыкой - только дивижнбелл
<Lorgus> =0)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, xD
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, у комиссара
<Eugine> дивижнбелл - лучший, на мой взгляд, их альбом
<Eugine> инквизитор, серьезно? и как?
<skrishi> ctrlok: у современных груп качества вообще практически нет никакого.. и к сожалению не только у попсы
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.komissar.ru/albums/ жесть оО вот так музыканты поступать должны!
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, да ничего так
<Eugine> мне и старые-то не нравились...
<skrishi> ctrlok: я тебе говорю.. ты не том слушаешь
<ctrlok> skrishi, у antlers нет качества?
<ctrlok> у радиохеда?
<ctrlok> у rad snapper?
<Eugine> официальные и пиратские?
<Eugine> охренеть!
<ctrlok> пипец. skrishi ты застрял в позапрошлом веке. А новую музыку судишь только по тому, что крутят на "русском радио"
<skrishi> ctrlok: стена, на порядок лучше их записана тогда, чем они сейчас
<inkvizitor68sl> правда песен мало новых
<ctrlok> lf&
<ctrlok> да?
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, ну знаешь... когда он появился... )
<ctrlok> ну-ну.
<skrishi> хотя действительно, чо я спорю ))) каждый может верить во что угодно ))) даже в то что он круто разбирается в чемто )))
<ctrlok> Ты бы хоть сначала послушал, прежде чем утверждать
<ctrlok> То есть ты утверждаешь не послушав. И после этого говоришь что ты логичен?
<inkvizitor68sl> кстаааати!
<inkvizitor68sl> а кто слушал музыку на новой колонке ритмиксовской?
<inkvizitor68sl> которая поверхность превращает в акустику?
<inkvizitor68sl> суровая вещь
<Galaxy2000> такое бывает ?
<inkvizitor68sl> к ней бы 2 саба под стол
<inkvizitor68sl> а стол 1.5х2.5
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/104070/
<ctrlok> Ладно. Побегу на репетицию. Играть плохую музыку
<Eugine> с сабом и усилком - отлично
<inkvizitor68sl> бблин
<AzurUb> Вапросик ребята, Ред Хат и федора это ОС одной компании де работает Линус?
<inkvizitor68sl> я понял что мне надо
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, чочо?
<AzurUb> Ну федора кто выпускает
<AzurUb> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> он в Linux Foundation работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а федору выпускает Fedora Community
<AzurUb> ага значит статья шляпа
<inkvizitor68sl> и Russian Fedora выпускает федору
<Eugine> Fedora Project
<inkvizitor68sl> свою федору, правда
<AzurUb> хм пойду править википедию
<AzurUb> =)
<Galaxy2000> с блекджеком
<AzurUb> шучу
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро покосился на стопку дисков
<Eugine> и шлюхами
<inkvizitor68sl> которую на фестах никто не берет
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, пагодь
<Galaxy2000> во
<AzurUb> у
<chelaxe> ммм войс 0.о
<inkvizitor68sl> в вики то все верно как раз
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice chelaxe
<inkvizitor68sl> спонсируется фирмой Red Hat и поддерживается сообществом
<chelaxe> 0.о
<Eugine> я только что вики посмотрел
<AzurUb> написанно ред хат инкорпорайтед выпускает федора и ред хат интерпрайз
<Eugine> все так, как и есть
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, сходи лучше на fedora@conference.jabber.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> спроси у них
<inkvizitor68sl> кто там что релизит сейчаст
<AzurUb> =) тут чисто убунтуйцы=)
<Eugine> и вообще
<Eugine> разве нет IRC русского комьюнити федоры?
<Eugine> там и надо спрашивать
<skrishi>  Fedora is sponsored by Red Hat,  the world's most trusted provider of open source technology.  Red Hat  invests in Fedora to encourage collaboration and incubate innovative new  free software technologies.
<AzurUb> ясна
<skrishi> http://fedoraproject.org/ru/about-fedora
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, нет
<sharikoff> artus: твое? http://www.artus.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> IRC нету
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не его
<Eugine> ну хоть что-нибудь есть
<artus> sharikoff, не
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> да ладно вам чо вы напряглись то
<korvin> artus, а почему?
<AzurUb> ща видео интересное про линукс нашел 55 минут кому интересно могу ссылку дать правда ведо вконтакте
<artus> korvin, ))
<AzurUb> видео*
<Eugine> а конкретнее - про что оно?
<AzurUb> про историю
<AzurUb> опенсоурса
<skrishi> он есть и на ютубе
<Eugine> кидай, посмотрим
<Eugine> хотя я что-то такое видел
<korvin> Revolution OS что ли?
<AzurUb> http://vkontakte.ru/video-15238525_155928412?noiphone
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поесть
<AzurUb> ща пропогандирую убунту у себя в колледже уже двоих друзей стянул на убунту чисто кубом компиза =)
<inkvizitor68sl> двоих?
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: приятного:)
 * inkvizitor68sl пересчитал зведочки на стене
<inkvizitor68sl> примерно 400
<inkvizitor68sl> 3х не хватает(
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, чтоб было forbidden?
<Eugine> пусть у вас в колледже поставят Edubuntu
<AzurUb> ха нашего сисадмина не переубедить
<AzurUb> виндосзатрот
<AzurUb> по образованию химик ваще
<[koshka]> хаха
<AzurUb> хотя серв на фриБСД стоит
<Eugine> для простых пользователей виндовс - наилучший вариант:)
<[koshka]> классный сисадмин с образованием химика..
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, чтобы 400 было
<AzurUb> ага
<Eugine> но вот если сервер на винде - задница
<AzurUb> но могу сказать что он довольно умный человек
<skrishi1> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> а что не так с сервером на винде ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вам знаете что скажу
<Eugine> друг, тоже работает сисадмином уже около 15 лет, по образованию химик-технолог
<inkvizitor68sl> НИКОГДА больше в офисах не буду ставить линуксы
<AzurUb> это первое образование химик но видать компы больше цепанули вот и переучилса видать
<Eugine> и правильно
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы не ставил - сейчас получал бы на 28к рублей в месяц больше(
<[koshka]> AzurUb: ну вот меня так бухгалтерия не цепанула )
<korvin> =))
<[koshka]> поэтому я переучиваюсь
<AzurUb> =)
<AzurUb> а мне как программисту по образованию зачем то преподают бух учет
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<AzurUb> говорят 1с прогерить а я им пнх
<[koshka]> AzurUb: мне тоже )
<Eugine> нет, на серв можно поставить что-нибудь никсовое
<Eugine> а юзверям только видусь
<[koshka]> я тож на программиста учусь.
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, не говори им такое.
<AzurUb> =)
<[koshka]> у нас и экономика
<inkvizitor68sl> AzurUb, я уже сказал
<[koshka]> и все что захочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> вот с хвостами бегаю
<AzurUb> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> при том что сдать то я всё могу
<inkvizitor68sl> приняли б задания для начала(
<inkvizitor68sl> уже стопка в 20 см готовых, но несданных заданий
<AzurUb> хотя в росси чистым программистом не стать, можно но сложно все таки больше прикладной программист
<Eugine> бывает
<[koshka]> AzurUb: у нас так же )
<AzurUb> поэтому учу бух учет на всякий пожарный может пригодиться
<[koshka]> математики еще больше чем программирования )
<Eugine> лучшие программисты(из тех, которых я знаю лично) - самоучки
<[koshka]> у меня так и выходит:D
<Eugine> неужели у вас специальность "Прикладная математика и информатика"
<Eugine> ?
<AzurUb> я самоучка обгоняю программу на пол года
<[koshka]> т.к заочно
<Eugine> у меня там племянник учится
<AzurUb> самому прикалыват копаться в коде
<[koshka]> не, у меня факультет Информатики
<skrishi> я знаю от какого слова "локалка"
<Eugine> при выпускной специализации "математик, системный программист"  у них, блин, даже педагогика есть
 * inkvizitor68sl <- Экономическая информатика
<[koshka]> но кафедра Математики )
<Eugine> причем в огромном количестве
<inkvizitor68sl> Eugine, а почему бы и нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы лучше педагогику послушал
<Eugine> 5 семестров педагогики!\
<[koshka]> и педагогика у меня есть )
<inkvizitor68sl> чем психологию и политологию
<Eugine> это звездец
<inkvizitor68sl> и ещё какую то чушь
<Eugine> а, да
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что это тупо полезно в жищни
<AzurUb> политология шляпа на ней мозги промывают
<inkvizitor68sl> смогу директорам что то объяснять
<Eugine> на 5-курсе у них политология есть
<[koshka]> у меня типа - Математик, программист, преподователь информатики
<inkvizitor68sl> или сотрудникам
<[koshka]> вот кто я :D
<Eugine> самое нужно время для нее - когда уже диплом писать надо
<Eugine> я, кстати, по образованию классический математик
<skrishi> [koshka]: научи их вежливым манерам )
<[koshka]> skrishi: ой.. откуда они у меня ? )
<[koshka]> преподом я не хочу быть )
<Eugine> не мешает же работать админом
<Corsair> выведите пожалуйста сообщение,где бот говорит - не спрашивайте "есть кто живой",и еще там чтото
<AzurUb> зачим?
<artus> !ask | Corsair
<ubuntuhelp> Corsair: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> бота настраивает...
<AzurUb> ясна
<AzurUb> просто интересно зачем это может понадобиться людям
<Corsair> artus,спасибо
<artus> незачто
<Eugine> ладно, народ, давайте
<Eugine> пойду домой
<Eugine> а то я что-то заработался
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а твой план предполагал Remote host closed the connection такие ситуации?
<luntik13> Privet!!!!!
<Galaxy2000> ну , что сказать ?? ... превед !!!
<[koshka]> :D
<skai> !ru | luntik13
<ubuntuhelp> luntik13: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, гм... нет(
<inkvizitor68sl> но если возвращаются - вешать)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: имхо проще помечать плюсами живых
<inkvizitor68sl> лан... потом обдумаю
<artus> skai, с английким на ubuntu
<artus> это не повод )
<skai> artus: а мне ты нафига гришь?
<artus> skai, это я к тому чтоб ты переписал)
<skai> artus: не.англ разрешен.если запретить правилами - придетя банить фринодовский стафф.а они побанят тя нафиг
<[koshka]> шляпы понадевали тут
<[koshka]> и буянят
<artus> skai, есть разница общения со стафими и флудеры заблудившиеся?
<Luntik_13> Vsem privet!!!
<skai> @kick Luntik_13 транслит запрещен
<skai> artus: традиции не будем менять
<Luntik_13> Простите!!!!!
<[koshka]> будешь знать!!
<Luntik_13> Как дела???!
<skai> @voice | Luntik_13
<[koshka]> что сломал?
<skai> @voice Luntik_13
<Luntik_13> ?????
<[koshka]> !v | Luntik_13
<ubuntuhelp> Luntik_13: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<Galaxy2000> помоему тут ведётся щедрая раздача войсов
<Luntik_13> ubuntuhelp ты кто?????
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а попроси грина повесить +m
<[koshka]> Видал, пол канала уже таких
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: он же фаундер
<[koshka]> Galaxy2000: не )
<[koshka]> Luntik_13: он бог :D
<korvin> ohshi, че так много войсанутых?
<Luntik_13> А у меня сегодня 5 за контрольную!!
<[koshka]> Luntik_13: омг, мы рады
<Luntik_13> По русскому!
<[koshka]> Luntik_13: 13 - это возраст ?
<[koshka]> korvin: мертвых Инки ищет )
<Luntik_13> Я отличник!
<Luntik_13> Да!
<skai> @kban --user Luntik_13 3600 врешь. а теперь иди читай про правила использования множественных восклицаний и ограничения на количество
<korvin> обожемой
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чем можно загрузить всю память в linux
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<skai> korvin: не люблю крикливых восклицателезнакщиков
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для теста нужно
<skai> korvin: в правилах четко написано что не более трех знаков подряд
<artus> вторыми сетлерсами)
<Galaxy2000> tmpfs =)
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: хосспаде. gzip в девнулл направь
<skai> два или три потока нагрузят комп в полное жуть
<skai> зипишь на 9 дев рандом в дев нулл
<[v-8]_jupiter> А  строчку готовую кинешь?
<korvin> =)
<korvin> а може еще и потестировать за тебя?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я только спросил
<[v-8]_jupiter> и все
<skai> cat /dev/urandom | gzip -c > /dev/null
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: спасибо
<[v-8]_jupiter> процессор сьело память нет(
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ну а ты вывод в память отправь.а не в девнулл:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ээ)))
<skai> http://www.gentoo.ru/node/8274
<korvin> а "for f in `ls /usr/bin`; do exec $f; done" не прокатит?
<skrishi> app-benchmarks/stress ?? ))))
<skai> skrishi: ты только это понял  из всего текста?
<sharikoff> за 100 рублей на янехденьги настрою кому нибудь что нибудь..
 * sharikoff надо на скайп закинуть.. а уже позно..
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi> skai, нет, понял больше, но прикололоо именно это )
<skai> skrishi: ты никогда не слышал про стресс тесты?
<skrishi> неа
<skrishi> я же новичок в линухе.. всего 6 лет на нём )
<skai> skrishi: эх ты:)я вот за 6 лет узнал, что такое стресс тест:)
<korvin> как буд-то стресс-тесты только в линухе бывают
<skai> korvin: не.еще в вузе.сессия называются
<skrishi> skai, да мне как бы не нужно никогда было.. я знаю что у меня слабый комп
<skai> skrishi: а я проявлял любопытство:)это сейчас поставил, и даж браузер сменить лень.если бы обновление тербовало бы больше,чем ввести пароль - я б даж не обновлялся
<skai> кстати.надо проверить.давно не обновлялся
<skai> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<skai> а и обновлятся не надо
<[koshka]> NoOova: :P
<bgeyts667> Постоянно отправляю свой ноутбук в ждущий режим. Редко выключаю, только при обновлении. Товарищи убунтийцы, это вредно для ноута? Лучше все же выключать?
<skai> bgeyts667: да.выключать,прятать в шкаф.только так ты спасешь его от себя
<bgeyts667> Я слышу каплю иронии?
<skai> ну тогда стоит проверить слух:)там был целый поток иронии:)
<bgeyts667> А серьезно?
<bgeyts667> Вы свой ноутбук выключаете?
<bgeyts667> Или нетбук
<skai> да.
<artus> и закапываем )
<skai> в -30 его вредно по улице в сумке включенным носить.рекомендованая рабочая температура +55
<artus> я вон год его не включал) под диван спрятал)
<skai> *+5
<Aselicon> яплакалъ
<bgeyts667> Лол, цунами иронии
<skrishi> skai, ну мне не лень.. когда заходят сюда с вопросами, я прусь в гугл и ищу.. чисто для себя, что бы понимать... мне просто реально не нужно было стрес-утилиты
 * skrishi ушёл дальше учить css
<skai> bgeyts667: мое последнее было без иронии
<bgeyts667> я заметил :)
<artus> skai, про *+5 ? )))
<skai> ага
<skai> и про то, что выключаю его, чтобы в -30 принести в вуз
<bgeyts667> Короче, я выключаю. Спокойной ночи (В нашем часовой поясе ночь).
<andreylosev> а есть что-нибудь вроде turbo pascal под линукс?
<skai> !зшт
<skai> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SUFLEX_> andreylosev  а поисковика у тебя нету да вообще
<andreylosev> SUFLEX_, freepascal
<andreylosev> я нашел
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> andreylosev  просто супер. отлично. я как всегда рад
<andreylosev> спасибо
<andreylosev> а как цвет фона в нем поменять?
<andreylosev> тут у поисковика нет готового ответа
<nicloay_tmp> тыдыщ. я тут ?
<AzurUb> ща пересматривал попова про балгенос снова до слез ржал
<SUFLEX_> andreylosev  ну этого я не знаю. не делал никогда
<andreylosev> глаза режет
<[v-8]_jupiter> tail /dev/zero
<skai> блин.вот и как теперь пометить предупрежденных?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАк память забюил сразу
<skai> @voice AzurUb
<artus> skai, никак, выбрасывать )
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: точно.про тейл я и забыл
<skai> пинок.три пинка - бан
<AzurUb> не ну парня чуть жалко
<AzurUb> не сориентировалса он
<skai> @kick AzurUb
<SUFLEX_> SUFLEX_  nicloay_tmp у тебя ошибка в имени
<sid_old> hi all
<sid_old> ух ты skai как поработал, стока кикнутых))
<inkvizitor68sl> кикнутых?
<skai> и главное я тут самый суровый считаюсь:)
<korvin> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='skai'
<korvin> =/
<skai> надо написать чтото
<artus> хы
<artus> ская затерли чтоль?
<skai> artus: так раньше имени не было:)можешь написать:)
<skai> !unforget skai
<ubuntuhelp> I suddenly remember skai again, skai
<skai> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<skai> !skai is <reply> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<ubuntuhelp> But skai already means something else!
<skai> !no skai is <reply> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
 * inkvizitor68sl только что узнал, что его телефон произвела компания Foxconn
<Galaxy2000> вот ведь что бот  животворящий выделывает ...
<User233[web]> добрый вечер
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: есть мысли о суициде?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> правда не моём
<Nebulosa> всё в лучших традициях Foxconn!
<User233[web]> Может кто одскажет ньюбу, недавно на ubuntu перешел. В системе стоит ant 1.7. позарез нужен 1.8, но из репозитория обновления нет, скачал его просто но не знаю как оновить ее. Может кто что подскажет
<Nebulosa> найди пакет deb, кликни два раза..
<sharikoff> дверь и откроется
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: сказочник! ;)
<User233[web]> спс попробую, а где их искать, в /var/?
<sharikoff> в вар ищи логи
<lepota> кто-нибудь подскажите как kernel.shmmax оптимальный для десктопа с 4мя гигими оперативки? :)
<Nebulosa> 0_o
<User047[web]> привет всем
<User047[web]> я тут  недавно захадил спрашивал про установку
<Nebulosa> допустим
<User233[web]> люди, я наверно не правильно выразился, я скачал не deb файл, а tar.bz2, можно ли им обновить прогу на новую версию?
<User047[web]> проблемка была  с установкой 11.04
<Nebulosa> нет
<Nebulosa> ищи deb
<rapidsp> а название пакета - интимная тайна
<User233[web]> хм, а есть список не стандартных репозиториев?
<Nebulosa> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<User047[web]>  проблема была  в GRUB2
<User047[web]> я решил это проблему
<User047[web]> но к сожалению без  сдешней тех.поддержки
<Nebulosa> well done user047
<artus> здесь не техподдержка
<User047[web]> <@artus> а насайте написано что она
<artus> User047[web], канал помощи и техподдержка это разные вещи
<artus> User047[web], по ману делал что я дал? неужта там все так сложно было? )
<User047[web]> <@artus> ну и помочь мне особо ни кто не  захотел только забанили
<User047[web]> <@artus> нет
<User047[web]> <@artus> мне нужно было  что б мне дали направление где искать
<artus> User047[web], груб поднимается за 15 минут, достаточно вдумчиво прочитать , и понять что делать
<User047[web]> <@artus>а ты мне ссылки даже на  статью  из которой я ничего не понял , а все оказалось на много проще , теперь я написал свой мануал для  будущих новичков
<artus> User047[web], да куда уж проще то?
<User047[web]> <@artus> вот  оказывается есть проще и без советв читать  тупые книге по линексу )
<artus> нуну, успехов
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/39574/01913c50
 * sharikoff далеко от метро живет
<rapidsp> sharikoff: еще нескока дней пути :)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> меня на #freebsd забанили..
<rapidsp> судя по расстояниям товарища за мкад занесло :)
 * sharikoff даже не понял за что..
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: не ври! ближайшая станция метро у нас
<sharikoff> у вас это где?
<sharikoff> в новосибе?
<Nebulosa> дыа
<Nebulosa> потом еще екат есть, казань...
<Nebulosa> гонит приложение..
<artus> sharikoff, ты типа злосный флудер? )
<sharikoff> да не..
<Nebulosa> artus: по-моему они что-то почувствовали..
<sharikoff> за сообщение при выходе я так понял...
<Nebulosa> ядро Mach например...
<rapidsp> sharikoff: наверное rc.conf с rc.local перепутал? )))
<artus> sharikoff, наверно за то что ты маковод и сидиш на бубунту )
<sharikoff> еще и оп
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> стопудова
<Nebulosa> везде шпиёны!
<sharikoff> но я им покажу свою консоль и они меня простят
<Nebulosa> Никтому нельзя верить! даже себе! Мне - можно.
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/13178/065500
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: не шаришь
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> шарю постоянно
<sharikoff> я же sharikoff
<Nebulosa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8083700/231653390.jpg вот консоль.
<sharikoff> =)
<Nebulosa> так.. зубы чистить и спать
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: опять полуночничаешь?
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> выспался днем
<Nebulosa> несекурно это. попомни мои слова!
<himik> вот это настоящая консоль
<himik> а 12800 это чисто за техподдерку
<Skiner>  :)
 * rapidsp решился на кде 4.6 из бакпортов перелезть...
<AndreX> всем ку
<Offoffoff> А чего за злая банораздача была?
<Offoffoff> все помечены
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: ботов вычисляем
<rapidsp> банный день же
<Offoffoff> ну я бот.
<Offoffoff> Я правда иногда сомневаюсь в этом...
<Offoffoff> Но по большей части, все-таки бот.
<rapidsp> !Offoffoff
<ubuntuhelp> Ненавидит KDE, карает неверных, большой любитель похоливарить, адепт секты Убунтологов (http://www.ubuntology.ru) Опасность: средняя. Лично признает, что является нубом :)
<sharikoff> так ты и не помечен
<Offoffoff> т.е. не пометили ботов
<rapidsp> !rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rapidsp'
<rapidsp> хех викиликс до меня еще не добралась :)
<Eugine> =)
<rapidsp> ибо чист
<_GerarD_> здрасть!
<_GerarD_> А что за праздник?
<_GerarD_> За что вех так наградили войсом?
<Offoffoff> _GerarD_: тихо... тех кого пометили - они люди.
<Offoffoff> _GerarD_: а не боты, как мы.
<artus> все остальные нелюди)
<_GerarD_> а, понял, молчу! :)
<Offoffoff> _GerarD_: скоро наши танки войдут в Москву. Поэтому надо какую-то систему придумать "свой-чужой"...
<_GerarD_> А сколько по времени молчать то нужно? :)
<_GerarD_> Нужно придумать пароль))
<Offoffoff> _GerarD_: главное не молчать... А вести себя как любой приличный бот.
<sharikoff> @deop
<[rascal]> Всем привет.
<sharikoff> прив
<AndreX> [rascal], ку
 * Sergey_IT новое ядро приехало *-28 (10.04)
<[rascal]> Совсем недавно начал пользоваться Ubuntu. Очень доволен :) А как давно вы пользуетесь этой ОС?
<Sergey_IT> [rascal], если все вместе, то расперделение непонятное будет
<Offoffoff> http://bit.ly/edEO8j о неееттт!!
<Offoffoff> они извращают нашу идею!
<Offoffoff> [rascal]: я стал ею пользоваться еще в утробе матери
 * Sergey_IT прочитал, что написал )))
<[rascal]> <Offoffoff> ну и как? :D
<Offoffoff> [rascal]: просто тогда она еще только замышлялась.
<Eugine> почувствуй себя правоверным, сидя на винде:)
<[rascal]> Offoffoff, а какая команда, чтоб к пользователю обращаться (как вы ко мне)?
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, извращают - значит боятся
<Eugine> это про тему
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: а 35е ядро так и не предоставили в 10.04?
<Offoffoff> !tab >> [rascal]:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tab >'
<Offoffoff> Познай величие клавиши <TAB>
<Eugine> rapidsp, нет
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, пока 32-ое
<rapidsp> а обещали...
<rapidsp> ща иксы буду бутать...
<rapidsp> навсякий случай нада повторить названия консольных ИМ... :)
<UNIm95> artus:  а чего так много народа с войсом?
<Eugine> удачи
<artus> UNIm95, да так... вирус)
<rapidsp> UNIm95: они все фулюганы
<Eugine> почему каждый задает этот вопрос?
<UNIm95> artus:  под убунту вирус? о_О
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, карму понижаем
<artus> UNIm95, )))
<rapidsp> UNIm95: а кто сказал что опы на убунту сидят :))
 * UNIm95 ушёл за кряком касперского
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, не поможет - в аптеку надо - это у опов грипп
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: свинной? или птичий?
<Sergey_IT> канальный
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT у меня помехи. что перед буквой н?
<Sergey_IT> ка*
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, ну может то, что ты подумал, но на кде )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT всётаки не зря кедерасты
<[rascal]> Ребята, подскажите какой-нибудь ресурс на котором можно найти различные исходники на Python.
<Eugine> phyton.su?
<Eugine> хотя, сайт не особо толковый
<Sergey_IT> [rascal], на питоне и в дистре хватает вроде - поищи файлы *.py
<[rascal]> <Eugine> спасибо.  Посмотрю на досуге.
<[rascal]> Sergey_IT, тоже вариант, спасибо.
<Flanker> Здравствуйте вы не подскажите почему когда я переустанавливаю дрова у меня летит мплайер?
<adska> ave
<_d4vid> re ^
<Sergey_IT> Flanker, дрова сырые, не?
<Flanker> Руками ставлю, в репе не находит. Я не совсем понимаю слова сырые?
<Flanker> у меня древняя видео
<Sergey_IT> Flanker, так и мы не телепаты, тоже ничего не понимаем
<Flanker> Спасибо. У меня еще есть вопрос из той оперы но я не буду вас растраивать))
<Sergey_IT> ну и народ! (.
<Eugine> не зря говорят, что чтобы работать в техподдержке нужны способности телепата:)
<AzurUb> .
<Sergey_IT> сия чаша меня миновала )
<Sergey_IT> но телепатить постоянно приходится )
<_d4vid> Eugine, lol
<_d4vid> ))))
<_d4vid> время то твоё .. а клиенту сам знаешь как бы насрать в уши чем больше тем лутше, а такими линия забита огого )
<hunveybin> вытащил модуль оперативки, сбросились настройки БИОС. Так и должно быть?
<buhl0> задел батарейку?)
<OlofariWllaismii> hunveybin: а комп включён был когда вытаскивал?
<hunveybin> выключен был
<hunveybin> DIMM
<dimm> установил ubuntu 10.04
<artus> почесал левую пятку
<himik> правой
<buhl0> ноздрёй
<sylion> Народ кто устанавливал дебиан, я чёт вчихлить не могу: зачем 5 ДВД???
<sylion> они туда весь репо засунули??
<_d4vid> качай нетинсталл версию )
<sylion> да я просто попробовать хотел на виртуалке, а тут 5 ДВД...
<hunveybin> докальный репозиторий
<hunveybin> локальный*
<buhl0> качай первый двд
<sylion> а чтобы минимально установится, ну как убунту
<buhl0> и ставь с него
<sylion> ок спс
<hunveybin> businescard качай
<buhl0> его хватит для десктопа
<himik> а что уже 6 зарелизился?
<sylion> да не пока
<hunveybin> вот вопрос
<_d4vid> кде 4.5.5 стабильна оказывается) допилили до ума. я всё время на гноме сидел. а тут такая прелесть за углом.
<hunveybin> как обозначается батарейка памяти биос7 забыл
<_d4vid> гугл картинки твой друг)
<hunveybin> как по английски
<artus> O_o
<_d4vid> зачем английский? )))) он и по русски понимает.
<artus> hunveybin, что значит "как обозначается батарейка памяти биос" ?
<hunveybin> вылетает все из головы
<artus> где обозначается?
<hunveybin> по-английски как будет
<artus> Bios Battery
<_d4vid> оО
<hunveybin> че-то я путаю, заработался
<_d4vid> скоро выходные
<asker> ребят, а как можно букфу ФИ заюзать в опенофисе?
<himik> φ
<_d4vid> bb
<SUFLEX_> easy tag всегда так медленно работает?
<SUFLEX_> 15 секунд 1 файл
<SUFLEX_> Quit
<SUFLEX_> :quit
<Sergey_IT>  / надо
<SUFLEX_> че то не канает
<Sergey_IT>  /quit
<SUFLEX_> Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help
<SUFLEX_> там ваще нету такого
<SUFLEX_> как люди нормальные выходят
<SUFLEX_> ?
<Sergey_IT>  shutdown компа
<AndreX> из розетки
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT  не. нельзя. я не выключаю комп.
<Sergey_IT> закрой клиента (какой кстати?)
<SUFLEX_> какой то Empathy
<SUFLEX_> да я ит ак закрываю
<Sergey_IT> ну и всё
<SUFLEX_> просто заметил люди выходят красиво
<SUFLEX_> со словами
<NoOova_away> Воо
<NoOova> http://caloocan.olx.com.ph/hp-vectra-pentium-3-866mhz-cpu-only-iid-8510709#pics
<NoOova> Хаха смотрите все и завидуйте что я за зверя отрыл!
<NoOova> ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ!
<NoOova> да что з реконнет
<TomFarr> здравствуйте
<AndreX> q
<TomFarr> У меня почиму то при записи видео с экрана не совподает видео и звук, видео проигровается полностью но оно заканчивается быстрее чем аудиодорожка, как это исправить? программа recordmydesctop
<TomFarr> видео не пропорциональное получается что бы я не делал - я и звук писал отдельно
<sylion> народ у кого тут KDE, уделите пару минут...
<XuMuK> кеды - зло
<rapidsp> sylion: что?
<Sergey_IT> где?
<Eugine> 4-ый раз за день говорят, что кеды зло
<rapidsp> !ask | sylion
<ubuntuhelp> sylion: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> Eugine: ибо ето правда)
<Eugine> а ваш гном - не зло?
<XuMuK> нее) он добрый)
<artus> и гном зло )
<rapidsp> компы - зло :)
<artus> одна коробка несет добро и мир)
<Eugine> xfce надо ставить:)
<sylion> во посмотрите пожалуйста в systemsettings->запуск и завершение->автозагрузка, там на автозапуске стоит чтото вроде qtcurve-gtk2, что оно запускает (т.е. где в системе лежит скрипт)
<Sergey_IT> консоль - наше всё!
<Eugine> во-во
<rapidsp> sylion: whereis qtcurve-gtk2
<dimm> как сеть настроить в ubuntu на виртуалке?
<dimm> бридж желательно
<dimm> не получается
<XuMuK> dimm: inkvizitor68sl сказал бы: читай debian.pro до дыр)
<Eugine> маны курить надо
<sylion> rapidsp: там должно быть чтото вроде qtcurve-gtk2... я просто случайно его оттуда удалил, теперь не знаю как вернуть
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<rapidsp> ааа....
<inkvizitor68sl> dimm, brctl addbr br0
<inkvizitor68sl> dimm, ifconfig br0 up
<inkvizitor68sl> при создании виртуалки -w bridge:br0
<sylion> rapidsp: посмотри пожалуйста что оно именно запускает, чтобы я мог создать новый ярлык
<rapidsp> sylion: gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh
<sylion> rapidsp: а где он находится??
<sylion> rapidsp: посмотри в свойствах полный путь
<rapidsp>  /home/<user>/.kde/env
<sylion> ок, спс огромное
<sylion> rapidsp: чёрт у меня этого скрипта чёт нету, мож скинуть??
<rapidsp> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<rapidsp> sylion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559227/
<rapidsp> одна команда :)
<sylion> rapidsp: спс, надеюсь поможет... ато у меня щас GTK проги как windows 95 выглядят
<inkvizitor68sl> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/228192_loshad.thumbnail.jpg
<TomFarr> чем наложить звук на видео? видео в формате xptv, а звук в ogg
<TomFarr> Чем закодировать видео из xptv в mpeg?
<sylion> rapidsp: ещё тут? не знаеш из за чего может не работать оформление пел
<sylion> rapidsp: gtk*
<rapidsp> sylion: дык в настройках его включи
<sylion> rapidsp: включил, и ничего
<bu1ka> Добрый вечер всем
<bu1ka> есть тут кто-нибудь под убунтой на интел-видеокарте?
<rapidsp> sylion: беспонятия
<rapidsp> я гтк-шные почти не пользую
<rapidsp> ланн... я спать
<sylion> rapidsp: спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, есть
<skrishi> bu1ka: угу, у меня интел
<bu1ka> Sergey_IT:  подскажить, у вас компиз нормально работает?
<[koshka]> artus, ня
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, не включал даже
<[koshka]> у меня нормально
<artus> [koshka], няяяя)))
<[koshka]> на 9.04
<skrishi> bu1ka: хренова он работает и в 10.04 и в 10.10 ... постепенно подвисать система начинает.. но у меня очень старенькая
<[koshka]> а.. там про интел карту
<[koshka]> ох епти..вов упал:D
<[koshka]> печаль
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], чего ругаешься?
<[koshka]> сорри =)
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте
<inkvizitor68sl> а ни у кого нет французев знакомых?
<inkvizitor68sl> русскоговорящих?
<Sergey_IT> давно не встречал
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK,
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<iZab> немцы есть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> немцев у самого навалом
<bu1ka> у меня при включении компиза все начинает мерцать/дергаться/содержимое через раз прорисовывается
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, так не включай с этой картой
<Eugine> проблемы АО
<bu1ka> АО?
<Eugine> с видюхой, в общем
<bu1ka> можете подсказать решение ;)?
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, а зачем тебе француз, понимаю еще француженку...
<bu1ka> тоже самое происходит при попытке запуске КС под вайн в режиме ОпенГл
<inkvizitor68sl> для совместного зашибания денег
<skrishi> bu1ka: у тебя брава откуда?
<skrishi> *драва
<inkvizitor68sl> блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин блин
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<inkvizitor68sl> кто найдёт француза, который согласится мне перепродавать серверы - тому от меня 5 евро с каждого сервера в месяц. и 10 евро французу. короче сами поделите
<bu1ka> skrishi: насколько я понимаю, то отсюда http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu
<skrishi> bu1ka, хм.. то есть ты не знаешь откуда они?
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, а из коробки работало?
<bu1ka> Sergey_IT: работало так же коряво
<bu1ka> skrishi: наверное я просто не понимаю значение выражения "откуда драйвера")
<skrishi> bu1ka: репы от куда ты их ставишь и обновляешь )
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: у меня из коропки сплошные лаги были, пока из ппа не поставил...
<G_sharikov> Всем привет
<[koshka]> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> французские убунтовцы уроды
<skrishi> привет
<bu1ka> вот тот репозиторий, который я написал выше, я добавил после долгих гуглений на эту тему
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, ОС 10.10?
<bu1ka> ага
<[Green]> всем до завтра
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, а 10.04 не пробовал?
<bu1ka> нет
<G_sharikov> Пока грин!
<skrishi> bu1ka: Ну, у меня в нём компиз притормаживает.. но в пв я на ней играз.. не хочу сказать что супер было, но играть можно было
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, а если попробовать с лайва?
<inkvizitor68sl> я идиот
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть знакомая француженка
<inkvizitor68sl> живущая в россии
<inkvizitor68sl> правда она далека от IT
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да ничо, уболтаем
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя предложение я не отменяю
<bu1ka> skrishi: ты из какого репозитория обновляешь дрова?
<bu1ka> с лайва попробую, спасибо)
<bu1ka> кстати, у меня одного такая ерунда: у меня лайв, что с флешки, что с СД грузится минут по 40?
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, это что-то долго...
<skrishi> bu1ka: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<G_sharikov> У меня не 40, но минут 15-20
<[koshka]> у меня одногруппница французский знает)
<skrishi> насколько я понимаю от сюда bu1ka
<[koshka]> но она тож не много далека от ИТ =)
<G_sharikov> Всем спокойной ночи! :)
 * G_sharikov очень устал сегодня, решил пораньше лечь спать.
<bu1ka> skrishi: а ты в xorg.conf ничего не добавлял?
<skrishi> bu1ka: нет, не добовлял, покрайне мере руками ))
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, а у тебя не старый комп?
<bu1ka> старый
<Sergey_IT> не с усб-1 ?
<raba> кто нибудь знает как заставить function key на laptop'e работать
<Sergey_IT> raba, на каком?
<raba> hp compag nx7300
<bu1ka> Sergey_IT: нет, 2ю0
<bu1ka> *2.0
<Sergey_IT> bu1ka, а может проблемы в железе - медленно лайв загружается, видео лагает?
 * Eugine спать
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-28
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112726/d4162258
<inkvizitor68sl>  лол
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чей то я ниче не поняль... эо типа деб с фришным ядром ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты сообщение об ошибке почитай)
<inkvizitor68sl> а деб да
<inkvizitor68sl> kfreebsd
<inkvizitor68sl> йаху!
<inkvizitor68sl> оно стартовало
<inkvizitor68sl> в i386
<artus> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> мне тут уже работу предлагают во франции, гы
<inkvizitor68sl> глядишь, правда прокати
<inkvizitor68sl> т
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/112727/5b13c259
<inkvizitor68sl>  вот так живут убунтологи
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё надо слакварь для счастья
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> а он там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> просто незапущен
<inkvizitor68sl> сеть не пашет( \
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> оно не видит сидюка, с которого загруилось
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> 45 сек подьем
<AndreX> Lorgus: отставить!!
<Lorgus> какой нафик отставить... лопаты в руки и на расчистку снега (у меня во дворе)
<AndreX> не мешай людям на пожарника сдавать )
<Lorgus> ....километр за хлебом - далеко. 2 километра за пивом - рукой подать......Всех с тяпницей.... !!!
<baltazor> много конечно с войсами ..... жесть прям
<AndreX> это для профилактики
<polatov> парни, как быстро подсчитать кол-во каталогов и файлов в /dev
<AndreX> ls -la | grep -v ^d | wc -l  --вроде так
<AndreX> можно ещё tree
<AndreX> http://ubuntolog.ru/komandy-linux-dlya-raboty-s-fajlovoj-sistemoj.html
<polatov> парни, есть юсб звуковуха, с in и out, как определить их в /dev как они выглядят?
<AndreX> polatov, гугл там ----> google.ru
<polatov> вот молодец
<polatov> откудого такой умный?
<polatov> взялся
<nebuhada> ninja well
<nebuhada> hmm...
<chravn> ку.
<chravn> Вопрос по програмному рейду.
<chravn> Насколько ему можно доверять?
<Nebulosa> время!!
<Nebulosa> спонсор вопроса бинбанк!
<chravn> ???
<SergeyIT> доверять никому нельзя - даже себе.
<himik> ну себе можно, но с условием - "доверяй, но проверяй"
<chravn> Ясно.
<chravn>  И аткой вопрос по самбе. Если делаю  каталог ./data доступным на сабись всем пользователям. а для ./data/buh делаю forsegroup Buh   то в каталог бух смогут заходить только бухи?
<nebuhada> не получил письмо с паролем
<nebuhada> в смысле - с ключом для активации ника
<AndreX> значит у тебя под этим мылом уже еть 1 ник
<chravn> а ключ --disable-login заперещает пользователю логиниться в системе?
<nebuhada> нет у меня это первый ник и первое мыло здесь
<nebuhada> я, в общем, даже не знаю, видно ли меня
<AndreX> на фриноде? или канале
<nebuhada> эээ... а мы сейчас где?
<nebuhada> я извиняюсь, но я не очень еще понял, что тут где.
<nebuhada> я первый раз
<nebuhada> новичок вроде как
<AndreX> на канале #ubuntu-ru который на freenode.net
<nebuhada> да, так воот, я пытался зарегистрироваться, но не получил ключ на свою почту
<Eugine> странно
<zxc007> ffff
<nebuhada> я получил вот такое сообщение
<nebuhada> You cannot use your nickname as a password.
<nebuhada> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<AndreX> значит на фриноде у тебя ещё есть ник или ящик неправельный или пришло но вспам больше обьянений невижу
<nebuhada> а, они должны быть разные... OK
<nebuhada> сообщение было в другом месте и я его не увидел. Извините, я попробую еще раз
<Eugine> =)
<nebuhada> скажите, пожалуйста, если я регистрируюсь на freenode, я буду считаться заоегестрированным на #ubuntu-ru?
<AndreX> в следующий раз с таким вопросом топай на #freenode )
<Eugine> :)
<nebuhada> ё-мое, я бы потопал, но я не понимаю, куда надо топать
<sharikoff> да
<AndreX> 0_о
<sharikoff>  nebuhada http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/irc
<sharikoff> спешал фо ю писал
<nebuhada> спасибо добрый человек... Я пойду почитаю
<sharikoff> давай
<Eugine> твою же мать
<Eugine> Debian на 5 dvd всю репу закинула, чтоли?
<Eugine> кто-нибудь все 5 качал?
<sharikoff> двд только
<jillsmitt> Eugine: я качал
<jillsmitt> 5.0
<jillsmitt> на 5 dvd дисках
<jillsmitt> позволяет инсталировать систему в анклаве, где нет доступа к инету
<jillsmitt> полностью все нужное и ненужное есть
<jillsmitt> исключая несвободный софт
<An4a> недавно перешла с 10.04 на 10.10. новая убунтучка очень даже красивая.
 * An4a довольна как слон
<baltazor> а кто подскажет максимальный размер block size для Ext4 ?
<xevan> ðåáÿò íóæíà ïîìîùü! ïîñòàâèë óáóíòó 10.10 íå ìîãó íè÷åãî îáíîâèòü ïîñòîÿíííûå îøèáêè â ðåïàõ è â èõ â êëþ÷àõ, òàêæå îøèáêè â õýø ôàéëàõ. Ïîïòêà èñïðàâëåíèÿ êëþ÷à íà êåéñåðâåðå.óáóíòó íè÷åãî íå äàåò. ×òî äåëàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> xevan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> baltazor, вроде 4 Кб
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AndreX> AlbertR|alt, ку
<nebuhada1> доброго дня. Это тест, пинг.
<baltazor> AndreX: просто в ext3 пишут что 8 можно а в ext4 пока молчат
<AndreX> nebuhara1, понг
<AndreX> *d
<nebuhada1> AndreX, спасибо, добрый человек )
<[DarkMist]> ничож себе!!
<[DarkMist]> ктовас так "оголосил" ???
<AndreX> таможенный контроль )
<baltazor> [DarkMist]: та я сам зашел с утро и офигел, масс воис тут был что ли
<Aselicon> ребята когда загружаюсь происходит такое в течении секунд 10. раньше небыло такого.
<Aselicon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6945035/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA.png
<[DarkMist]> у меня чистая страница
<[DarkMist]> без картинки
<Aselicon> так и есть
<[DarkMist]> вот селикон мог просто сказать чистый лист
<AndreX> там серый фон и курсор на нём )
<[DarkMist]> сейф мод
<Aselicon> это перед появлением рабочего стола
<nebuhada1> у меня такое было, когда Дебиан не понимал видеокарту
<xevan_> ребят нужна помощь! поставил убунту 10.10 не могу ничего обновить постояннные ошибки в репах и в их в ключах, также ошибки в хэш файлах. Поптка исправления ключа на кейсервере.убунту ничего не дает. Что делать?
<nebuhada1> что-нибудь сообщает при ошибках?
<xevan_> да ошибка в ключе
<xevan_> либо в хэш
<xevan_> попробовал переустановить ничего не выходить
<nebuhada1> а на другой сервер переключать не пробовали?
<xevan_> ссылается на репу ру.архив.убунту чегото там
<nebuhada1> свежеустановленная?
<xevan_> да
<xevan_> но качал где то месяц назад
<xevan_> думаю мож ДВД качнуть
<Aselicon> xevan_: поставьте 10.04 =)
<nebuhada1> может быть, она ссылается на диск установочный?
<xevan_> ибо качал обычный СД
<xevan_> нет
<xevan_> его добалял но все тоже самое
<nebuhada1> флажки стоят в источниках с указанием на сервер?
<xevan_> ага
<nebuhada1> я пас
<Eugine> да, поставить lucid - верное решение
<Eugine> :)
<xevan_> она получше?
<xevan_> а в чем у них разница
<nebuhada1> она обкатанней
<Aselicon> в нормальности
<xevan_> и что на даный момент с Нарвалом?
<xevan_> ок
<xevan_> как думаете лучше сразу ДВД качнуть
<nebuhada1> нет смысла, если интернет есть
<Aselicon> cd качай
<Eugine> а интернет есть?
<xevan_> да нет слабый я на 3 Джи сижу
<Eugine> если да - то LiveCD качай
<xevan_> да его то кое как и подключил на убунту
<xevan_> пришлось вафлю раздать со смарта
<xevan_> 3джи модем так и не подключился
<xevan_> точнее подключился есть сигнал но в нет не выходит
<nebuhada1> на usbmodem-switch ставил?
<xevan_> ?
<xevan_> эт как и где
<xevan_> настройки все выставил сигнал есть а нета нету
<nebuhada1> на help.ubuntu.ru есть толковое описание подключения модема
<nebuhada1> оно же есть на Хабре
<xevan_> спс гляну
<xevan_> сначала хотелось бы систему нормально настроить
<xevan_> потом уже нормально нет настраивать а не через вафлю
<xevan_> в этом случае остаюсь без мобилы
<nebuhada1> суть в том, что нужно два пакета -- usb-modswitch + usb-modeswitch-data
<nebuhada1> usb-modeswitch (правильное написание) =)
<nebuhada1> а потом все по инструкции
<Aselicon> короче никто незнает что с моей "долгой загрузкой" детать?
<nebuhada1> пакеты ремонтировал?
<sharikoff> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<nebuhada1> Aselicon, пакеты пробовал чинить, если что...?
<xevan_> а разве в ДВД версии лив СД не более полные обновления?
<nebuhada1> sharikoff, !зщтп
<nebuhada1> !pong
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pong'
<xevan_> может правда лучше 10.04 ЛТС ДВД скачать
<nebuhada1> DVD не имеет смысла
<nebuhada1> в смысле -- немного смысла
<xevan_> мда
<nebuhada1> Aselikon, при загрузке - второй сверху пункт меню. Или просто apt-get -f install
<Aselicon> Все дружно обновляем ядро! пришло обновлений на 82Мб!
<sonorus> Добрый день нашел баг в ubuntu 10.10, иногда после перезагрузки отваливается сеть, пишет unknown interface eth0, после еще одной перезагрузки сеть автоматом поднимаеться...
<sharikoff> отпиши багрепорт
<Aselicon> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<sharikoff> Aselicon: закрой все синаптики и юзай консоль
<Aselicon> я обновляюсь щас
<Aselicon> просто время загрузки увеличелось
<Aselicon> это бесит
<[DarkMist]> что такое???
<[DarkMist]> кто тут балуется??
<Aselicon> xtv&
<Aselicon> чем?
<[DarkMist]> кимсетом))
<[DarkMist]> вайфай кто нить ковырял?? посоветуйте софт  ссайди добыть...
<sharikoff> кисметом
<sharikoff> =)
<MAP4yK> как у компа MAC адрес посмотреть через сеть?
<jillsmitt> An4a: красота пасет мир
<An4a> jillsmitt: наверное
<[DarkMist]> шарикоф?? как вас звать??
<NoOova> Народ как думайте сделать
<[DarkMist]> MAP4yK  нмапом!!
<NoOova> вот есть у меня файлик и номера позиций в которых надо поменять текст
<chravn> Как заставить башскрипт создавать файл с текущей датой?
<[DarkMist]> или можно просто шарикоф??
<NoOova> только когда я текст в позициях поменяю у меня же все они сьедут
<NoOova> поди есть какая утилита
<[DarkMist]> Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libnl2....как исправить??? ставил кисмет утилиты
<nebuhada1> chravn, а через date?
<[DarkMist]> kismet-2011.01.1.plugins-restricted.i386 вот такую дебку ставил написало зависимость
<chravn> nebuhada1:  file.%date ?
<chravn> просто никогда на баше скрипты не писал. а надо срочно.
<nebuhada1> ну да
<chravn> nebuhada1:  создаёт файл log.%date
<chravn> уже пробовал.
<Encoder> [DarkMist]: поставить libnl2?)
<nebuhada1> дык, мне ж тоже попробовать надо )
<olejka> Нет, определенно, убунту лучший дистр сейчас
<chravn> nebuhada1:  touch test.%date  точно также себя ведёт.
<olejka> 3 дня подряд ставил разные дистры, и понял что лучше пока еще ничего не разработали )
<Encoder> olejka: Его прородитель ничем не хуже)
<chravn> Encoder:  за исключением меньшей юзероориентированности.
<SergeyIT> ку
<xevan_> ку
<Encoder> chravn: зато ничего лишнего, после года убунты я пересел на тестинг.  Все что нужно настроил за день. А это видео, компиз, принтер,альса,автомаунт нтфс и прочие мелочи типа оформления.
<xevan_> кто нибудь лол запускал на убунту, или другие серьезные уигры
<Encoder> Одно огорчает на канале дебиана полтора человека)
<SergeyIT> серьезных игр не бывает
<xevan_> ну да так поиграться что бы )))
<sharikoff> olejka: ты просто не умеешь их готовить
<sharikoff> =)
 * SergeyIT играет в русскую рулетку - обновляется...
<olejka> sharikoff, это ложь, пи"№ж и промо-акция (с) приготовить все можно, но овчинка выделки не стоит
<Encoder> olejka:  знаешь когда комп УГ еще как стоит
<sharikoff> olejka: тому кто не понял доказывать ничего не хочу. =)
<sharikoff> и холиваров разводить тоже.
<dmay> Encoder: когда комп УГ - стоит задуматься о своем материальном положении
<dmay> а всякие LFSы нужны студентам - тренироваться на кошках, ага
<olejka> Encoder, Если так принципиально, то тогда консоль, и вперед
<jlewka> что такое LFS  ?)
<dmay> linups from scratch
<[DarkMist]> ку
<olejka> но вообще dmay прав, слова что комп старый я считаю глупостью. Старый комп можно под сервак или специфические нужды поставить, а для себя, для работы, для развлечения нужно иметь нормальное железо.
<Aselicon> А я обновился!
<Encoder> olejka:  компьютер для меня просто рабочий инструмент. А насчет консолиэто ты утрируешь. Она на серваках ток нужна
<dmay> это когда у тебя, грубо говоря, есть gcc и стопицто мегабайт исходников всего )
<chravn> о великие подскажите как  баш скрипт завтавить создавать файл с датой.   touch file.%date  не помогает.
<olejka> \
<jlewka> chravn, touch file`date`
<Encoder> olejka: Знаешь когда работаешь студентом на полставки за копейки задумываешься на что деньги тратить. На паяльное оборудование, копить на новую гитару или комп апгрейдить. Комп и так работает если потратить 1 день.
<jlewka> ток, перед этим чиать man date иначе за место одного 4 создашь файла)
<nebuhada1> Encoder, поддерживаю. Комп - это инструмент )
<olejka> Encoder, И сколько тебе сейчас лет?
<sonorus> вы масквичи совсем заелись
<nebuhada1> важны не годы, важно мировоззрение )
<olejka> угу
<olejka> я студентом никогда небыл, мне наверно не понять
<dmay> угу. инструмент, кто-ж спорит. только инструмент с 12ГБ оперативки эффективней инструмента с 1им далеко не в 12 раз ;)
<sonorus> а знаешь как тяжело обычным сельским студентам?
<sonorus> тут бы на пирожок хватило
<sonorus> а не на комп
<jlewka> dmay, и что делать с таким чудом дома?)
<sharikoff> chravn: touch 'date'
<nebuhada1> так-то так, но не у всех реальные потребности на 12 Гиг
<olejka> dmay, подтверждаю +) У самого 12 гг i7 ssd
<olejka> виртуализация, работа.
<chravn> sharikoff:  поллучается  sysadm@sa-dt:~/1$ ls
<chravn> 12:41:36  2011.txt  28  file.Птн  MSK  Янв
<sharikoff> ну дык..
<dmay> sonorus: лол. последний "сельский студент" с которым мы выпивали мне жаловался что задолбал его весь этот бузинесс, закроет он свою контору и уйдёт на месяц в запой лол
<chravn> это всё разные файлы
<jlewka> chravn, ну в дат выводи ток то что тебе надо и все
<sharikoff> date %Y %m %d
<olejka> BR фильмы, неплохую машину требуют. Ну и последние игры тоже компа хорошего просят =)
<sharikoff> man date как говорится
<dmay> olejka: есесдеее... буржуин проклятый :3
<sharikoff> вам бы все играться...
<Encoder> dmay: для  программирование под 8 мибитные контроллеры и рисования плат много не надо. А вообще меня веселит нынешнее отношение к компам и прогам. Типа жрет какое-нибудь ДЕ 700 метров, а "ну пофиг у меня ж 4ГБ"
<sonorus> dmay: я говорю в большинстве своем
<sonorus> большинство собирает на пирожки
<olejka> sharikoff, А, что такого в том чтоб поиграть раз в 2 месяца? Грех? =)
<sharikoff> olejka: индифферентно
<olejka> эмфати новый красивый =)
<dmay> то что большинству влом крутиться достаточно быстро чтоб не иметь проблем с деньгами очень хорошо отражает положение в стране :(
<jlewka> не в деньгах счастье)
<olejka> dmay, как я тебя понимаю
<olejka> jlewka, в их количестве?
<jlewka> все равно не заработать сток что бы  осуществить все свои желания)
<olejka> jlewka, ты не права
<olejka> =)
<jlewka> olejka, угу!)
<chravn> date %m
<chravn> date: неверная дата «%m»
<jlewka> но, больше не значит лучше)
<sharikoff> chravn: ну набери ты в консоли емае
<sharikoff> man date
<sharikoff> да и пасмари как правильно
<olejka> скажу так , я лет 5 крутился, рвался умирал, работал на пяти работах но зарабатывал деньги на достойную жизнь
<sharikoff> молодец
<olejka> ныть на то что все хреново - как то не помогает жизнь делать приятной
<dmay> jlewka: ну ещё добавь "по этом ну его вообще нафиг зарабатывать" и я тебя обзову латентной жертвой социалистического наследия нации
<Encoder> dmay: сложно крутится и учится, а еще семья ж. А женщины это столько времени)))
<jlewka> я не говорю что они не нужны
<Eugine> Россия - такая страна, в которой олигархом стать сложно, но заработать на хорошую жизнь вполне реально
<olejka> я дважды за это время развелся =)
<dmay> Encoder: а кто говорил что будет легко лол
<olejka> щас третий раз женат...
<Encoder> dmay: никто,я и не спорю
<sonorus> да в стране жопа, и скора страны не будет...
<sonorus> но работать на 5 работах ето перебор
<sonorus> лучше 1 нормальную найти
<dmay> sonorus: уйди в жежешечку к навальным, жертва интренет-политики
<olejka> sonorus, угу, теперь мне предложили одну работу. на условиях компенсации зарплат с остальных пяти
<sonorus> dmay: причем тут жертва ?)
<olejka> теперь у меня есть отпуска, выходные
<sonorus> dmay: ты как я понимаю из тех которым политика беразлична?
<jlewka> olejka, а работы были удаленные?
 * AndreX заметил использование "нелицензионных" слов )
<dmay> sonorus: а ты из тех, у кого либо "всё плохо", либо "скоро риволюция" либо "путина на кол" же?
<olejka> ну считай так, если все работает то удаленно, если нет, то летаешь... но летать приходилось все равно.
<dmay> sonorus: по секрету, это не политика, это жопология
<sonorus> dmay: ну а что хорошого??
<sonorus> dmay: ты законы новые смотрел вообще?)
<dmay> sonorus: тебе ссылку дать на жежешечку? чтоб ты сразу в один клик ушёл?
<|rapidsp|> интересоваться политикой, все равно что изучать уфологию
<jlewka> dmay, просто глупо делать целью жизни деньги, деньги нужны, но все должно быть в меру, работа(ы) не должна(ы) рушить семью и мешать воспитанию детей, и деньги точно не стоят что бы ради них гробить здоровье
<sonorus> dmay: зачем мне твоя жежечка?? ты просто уходишь от ответа, ибо ты считаешь что понимаешь, но не понимаешь ничего )) и аргументированно ответить не можешь
<dmay> jlewka: спасибо, Капитан )
<|rapidsp|> ну без денег ты здоровье точно угробишь :)
<jlewka> ну так, я же написал "в меру"
<dmay> sonorus: я политосрача не хочу. была привычка лазить по всяким затхлым местам, надоело. всё равно все ваши аргументы упираются в "путенказёл"
<sonorus> нет
<dmay> да
<sonorus> не надо обобщать ваще
<dmay> надо
<|rapidsp|> )
<dmay> по другому с вами нельзЯ
<sonorus> ты такой забавный )
<dmay> а ты думал
<sonorus> начитался жежек ))
<sonorus> теперь чушь всякую порешь )
<dmay> вроде не я тут вопил что страны скоро не будет лол
<sonorus> прочитай федеральный закон №83, и договр об СНВ, и догово о беспрепятсвенном вхождении нато в страну
<sonorus> тогда и поговрим как все прекрасно
<sonorus> и вообще тематика нета, довай закончим сей диалог тут, если хочешь пиши в лс )
<dmay> лицорука
<sonorus> ?
<dmay> рашка не совецкая империя бида бида
<sonorus> и?
<dmay> у нас теперь не будет 100500 ядерных игрушек бидабида
<sonorus> кароче мне все с табой ясно )) не хачу беседовать с человеком для которого 12 гигов оперативы важдее своей страны
<dmay> вооооооооооот!
<dmay> вот в это всё ведь упирается
<sonorus> во что?
<sonorus> еще раз повторяю ты отвечаешь не аргументированно
<sonorus> с тобой не очем песедовать
<dmay> в то, что вы любому, кто считает вас истеричными идиотами можете сказать "тебе плевать на Родину" и вдруг оказаться всем таким белым и пушистым и на коне с мечом, ога
<|rapidsp|> 12 гигов для продажи родины явно недостаточно...
<dmay> и пофиг что вы для этой самой родины только бумажки в своем офисе перекладываете и в жежешечках срете
<sonorus> патамучто все аргументы таких как ты сводяца к "ты истеричный идиот"
<sonorus> )
<sonorus> жертва пропаганды блин )
<SergeyIT> dmay, ты чего разошелся?
<dmay> SergeyIT: скушна же, с утра плохо работается )
<|rapidsp|> венду переустанови :)
<sonorus> не правда, в жежеках писать последнее дело...
<SergeyIT> dmay, так сегодня пятница - грех работать
<Encoder> везет у них инет на работе есть))
<sharikoff> @kick sonorus
<dmay> |rapidsp|: зачем? она работает :3
<dmay> ойойойойой
<sharikoff> @kick dmay не шали
<Encoder> у меня режимная гос.контора, все порезано)
<sonorus> и за что ?)
<dmay> ^_^'
<jlewka> флуд?)
<sharikoff> за панику на канале
<sonorus> дипо друзей в обиду не даем?)
<sonorus> мде...
<SergeyIT> sonorus, а еще спрашиваешь - читай местные законы!
<sonorus> ок
<sonorus> тогда и dmay тоже кикнете
<sonorus> а то законы не для всех
<dmay> sonorus: so sloow
<SergeyIT> для всех
<jlewka> sonorus, <sharikoff> @kick dmay не шали
<jlewka> * ubuntuhelp выкинул dmay с #ubuntu-ru (не шали)
<sharikoff> все срачи в приват
<dmay> sonorus: не переживай, правозащитнечек, уже кикали
<sonorus> * me доволен
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> собачко!! ко мне!!
<SergeyIT> sonorus, чисто по быдловски - главное чтобы соседу хуже было?
<dmay> ладно, про политоту срач устраивать не дают, тогда расскажите, как получить hwnd окна по тайлу и потом перебрать все его дочерние окошки под .нет?
<sonorus> SergeyIT: нет ? причем тут сосед )
<SergeyIT> (01:06:04 PM) sonorus: тогда и dmay тоже кикнете
<sharikoff> dmay: я тя последним.. как гвоздь программы
<sharikoff> =)
<dmay> :3
<sonorus> SergeyIT: да, я считаю справедливым, чтобы кикнули обоих, а не только мен
<sharikoff> кого еще в обиду не дать?
<olejka> =)
<dmay> sonorus: еслиб ещё такие вот так же заботились о справедливости irl, а не только в интернетах, и не только в духе "почему только меня, давайте всех накажем"
<dmay> sharikoff: всё, всё, заткнулся
<sharikoff> @mode -q dmay
<sonorus> кикнете етого провокатора
<sonorus> опять он за свое )
<sharikoff> @mode -q sonorus
<dmay> ня?
<sonorus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sonorus> !help -q
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help -q'
<sharikoff> @devoice sonorus
<sharikoff> @devoice dmay
<sharikoff> враги народа
<sharikoff> =)
<dmay> тест?
<dmay> ^_^'
<sharikoff> @kban dmay
<sharikoff> @kban sonorus
<jlewka> )))))0
<sharikoff> непонимаю я в ващих +q нифига
<Eugine> =)
<sharikoff> @unban dmay
<sharikoff> @unban sonorus
<sharikoff> ладно.. я думаю всем уже понятно..
<vall84> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
 * sharikoff седня так славно  пообедал и пьет чай покуривая
<sharikoff> а тут такие стрессы
<[DarkMist]> шарикоф приятного апетита
<sharikoff> поздно.. но все равно спасибо
<vall84> !nick vall84
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick vall84'
<|rapidsp|> у меня седня вместо чая на обед коньячог ожидается :)
<sharikoff> vall84: Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ у бота
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: ну.. обед может перетесь плавно в ужин
<sharikoff> *перетечь
<[DarkMist]> ***[DarkMist] пьет чай
<nexxxt> всем привет
<sharikoff> nexxxt: дарова
<nexxxt> а что с войсами так много-то?
<sharikoff> када приехал?
<sharikoff> это эпидемия гриппа
<nexxxt> ясно, чихают, стало быть:-)
<sharikoff> типа
<sharikoff> а кретики это типа медицина
<sharikoff> *крестики
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> nexxxt:  знаешь раньше в стратегиях было типа ранен
<sharikoff> крестик рядом
<nexxxt> sharikoff: угу:-)
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> и тут так
<sharikoff> все ранены почти
<sharikoff> приста надо
<nexxxt> sharikoff: народ почти все новые
<nexxxt> надо чаще заглядывать
<nexxxt> и тишина
<sharikoff> ну дык..
<nexxxt> раньше вопросы задавать не успевали
<nexxxt> а теперь все маны курят
<sharikoff> щас все работает
<sharikoff> видимо
<nexxxt> sharikoff: это то меня и напрягает
<sharikoff> допилили до стабильности
<nexxxt> квалификацию теряешь
<sharikoff> nexxxt: щас такой ситуейшн сложился
<nexxxt> раньше на автомате команды набирал, а теперь нет-нет да и хэлп глянешь
<sharikoff> я например знаю что нету драйыера а чтоб он был надо компилить ядро
<sharikoff> и я главное знаю как это делать
<sharikoff> но не буду
<sharikoff> лень
<nexxxt> sharikoff: а потом не обновлять, или пересобирать каждый раз
<sharikoff> подожду апдейта
<nexxxt> точно!
<sharikoff> вот вот
<nexxxt> я таким же стал
<sharikoff> раньше как говорили
<nexxxt> в свое время от мака отказался, потому, что понял, что тупею.
<sharikoff> хочешь выучить линукс -нади себе гуру
<sharikoff> и ходи за ним
<sharikoff> а щас инета немеряно
<olejka> хм, хочу сказать что под vbox винда очень шустро работает в ubuntu10.10
<sharikoff> и убунту есть
<sharikoff> гуру вымирают
<sharikoff> и главно народ такой воинственный пошел..
<[DarkMist]> !libnl2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='libnl2'
<nexxxt> sharikoff: я много перепробовал, и хотя убунту мне по-началу очень не понравилась (релиз 6.какой-то) я тогда на сюзе сидел, сейчас альтернативы ей не вижу.
<sharikoff> nexxxt: для дома как десктоп -да
<nexxxt> у мну и для работы
<sharikoff> есдинственное что приближается к нормальному бою
<sharikoff> но..
<sharikoff> все ждут майнтейнера открыв рот
<sharikoff> а что такое гцц забыли..
<sharikoff> а в убунте его уже даже по дефолту нет
<sharikoff> говорят он не нужен
<nexxxt> ubuntu+vbox+win-xp (как приложение)-единственное для этой связки флэшеры еще не пробовал.
<olejka> вот же замучала ностальгия )
<jlewka> что такое майнтейнер?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, nexxxt стареете...
<olejka> SergeyIT, +1
<sharikoff> jlewka:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_maintainer
<nexxxt> sharikoff: ну так хоть в репе остался
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: жалко просто.. время золотое уходит
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> ясн
<ceval> re
<nexxxt> SergeyIT: никуда оно не уйдет, мозги и ум закаленные в линукс - везде пригодятся.
<nexxxt> проверено на себе
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я знаю мужика одного
<sharikoff> ему 50 лет
<sharikoff> с хвостиком
<sharikoff> он ваще бох в цисках..
<sharikoff> вот жеж..
<olejka> И как, работа есть ?
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, это да! Но вот производительность падает... :(
<nexxxt> SergeyIT: почему падает?
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, мозги стареют...
<nexxxt> это единственная часть тела, которая не стареет
<SergeyIT> nexxxt: это единственная часть тела, которая не стареет, а впадает в маразм )
<nexxxt> SergeyIT: их можно убить куревом, алкоголем, ну и т.д. по списку. но если ты головой рабтаешь, то проблем с мозгами не будет.
<nexxxt> SergeyIT: у маразма чисто механические корни (повреждение стенок сосудов головного мозга в следствие см.выше)
<olejka> nexxxt, ничего так познания в медецине...
<nexxxt> я не беру генетические заболевания, инфекции, нарушение эндокринной системы.
<nexxxt> хотя у последних двух есть точка отката
<|rapidsp|> неее.... мозг становится менее креативным, появляется консерватизм мышления и склонность к устоявшимся алгоритмам
<nexxxt> |rapidsp|: хрень все это
<|rapidsp|> это факт
<nexxxt> не факт
<nexxxt> olejka: у мну медицинский диплом (травматология)
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<nexxxt> привет
<olejka> nexxxt, а как же факт того что алкоголь разжижает кровь не позволяю этим появлятся тромбам?
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, наследственность имеет бОльшее значение
<olejka> и снижает в разы риски инсульта
<SergeyIT> olejka, так это от дозы зависит
<nexxxt> olejka: я говорю о неумеренности, курево сюда не входит.
<nexxxt> и кровь алкоголь не разжижает. ражижить кровь можно физрасствором внутривенно.
<olejka> эх а выпить это я люблю... жаль что надо бросать =(
<nexxxt> SergeyIT: теоретически да, но и это можно обойти или поправить.
<Ilya21> у меня проблема с Wine 3.1.31 курсор чёрно розовый и тема не похожа на Ubuntu можно это исправить так чтобы нельзя было отличить нормальное приложение от запущеного через Wine?
<Ilya21> очень хочется
<nexxxt> Ilya21: поставь галочку отрисовывать окна в еастройках вайн
<Ilya21> где? в настройка Wine?
<nexxxt> Ilya21: хотя некоторые приложения это не исправит.
<nexxxt> *настройках
<Ilya21> на какой вкладке настроек?
<Ilya21> На какой вкладке?
<nexxxt> графика. разрешить менеджеру окон управлять окнами и декорировать окна вайн.
<nexxxt> Ilya21: если это не поможет, смотри где косяк и правь руками.
<Ilya21> в программе?
<Ilya21> даже в программе настроек не сработало
<nexxxt> в программе-компьютере-дровах видеокарты-настройках-тем. комп перед тобой.
<olejka> напомните, где dhcpd хранит список выданных адресов
<olejka> пожалуйста =)
<Ilya21> у меня на видеокарте не нужно дополнительных дров она позорная compiz на ней тоже не пашет
<polatov> парни, есть возможность выдрать конфиг ядра если нету /proc/config?
<Ilya21> а у вас есть такой глюк
<nexxxt> после того как перестал курить траву - нет.:-)
<sharikoff> @unban dmay
<nexxxt> щаз обновления заценим
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @unban -name dmay
<sharikoff> @unban --name dmay
<sharikoff> @unban --nick dmay
<sharikoff> @unban dmay!~dmay@94.180.193.76
<zVOLKzRuS> люди, превед! как настроить SoC PC Camera в Ubuntu 10.10 для skype?
<olejka> zVOLKzRuS, а что, она не работает?
<olejka> если ядро не поддерживает, и не показывает, то боюсь ядро перекомпилить придется, а это для тебя пока мука
<zVOLKzRuS> в скайпе не показывает картинку, в cheese все есть
<lepota> и почему так сложно мышку подвести чтоб изменить размер окна. Нужно быть хорошим снайпером...
<zVOLKzRuS> так есть решения?
<olejka> фиг знает =) думаю есть
<olejka> у меня как то все работает изкоробки
<zVOLKzRuS> кто подскажет? в cheese картинка есть, скайп камеру видит, но картинка не идет
<zVOLKzRuS> люди!
<ck80> zVOLKzRuS: попробуй запустить команду: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 &&
<ck80> а потом LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<ck80> в терминале естественно
<zVOLKzRuS> не помогло
<polatov> парни, глупый вопрос
<polatov> где лежат модули ядра?
<ck80> zVOLKzRuS  значит читай тему на форуме "skype и веб-камеры"
<denis_noob> а тут говорят по русски?:)
<denis_noob> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как заставить работать Flash-приложения в Ubuntu Go 11 в полноэкранном режиме? В обычном окне всё работает во всех браузерах, а при переключении на полный экран плагин libflashplugin.so падет
<denis_noob> <denis_noob> Пробовал обновлять флеш, пробовал Оперу, ФФ, хром и всё равно не хочет раскрываться в полноэкранный режим. Ни видео, ни приложения вконтакте...
<Holeech> re
<kit> Всем привет. Есть проблемка с *.avi. Можете помочь?
<kit> есть кто живой?
<nebuhada> есть
<kit> сможешь помочь? )
<nebuhada> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<nebuhada> чем?
<nebuhada> !v | kit чем помочь то?
<ubuntuhelp> kit чем помочь то?: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<kit> у мя зубунту, система довольно слабенькая (256 оперативы, 1,7 проца). кодеки установил, но ави страшно тормозит. в чем может быть проблема?
<nebuhada> какой плеер?
<nebuhada> какие кодеки?
<kit> плеера менял (тотем, пмп, банши), не помогло. мп4-клипы читатет довольно быстро
<nebuhada> простой MPlayer пробовал?
<kit> кодеки заинсталил через ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nebuhada> ага, процессор нагружает, когда проигрывает?
<kit> Раньше юзал Mandriva - таких проблем не было
<nebuhada> пмп - это родной для зубунту?
<kit> по ходу да, да и сейчас он загружен, хоть и запущено только мп3 в тотеме, лис и чаты
<nebuhada> а какая версия зубунту?
<kit> Parole MP - да
<kit> 10.10
<nebuhada> у него в мануале написано, что для него комфортно от 512 Мб памяти. А 256 - это нижний предел почти, так что оно и должно нагружать. Мне так кажется, но я не гуру, я ошибаться могу.
<nebuhada> попробуй меньшую версию
<kit> а под мою систему диструбутив есть адекватный?
<nebuhada> убунтовский?
<kit> да, или просто юниксовский
<nebuhada> говорят, есть очень легкие дистрибутивы.
<kit> например?
<nebuhada> но их надо собирать, если опыт небольшой, то долно и сложно.
<kit> я и зубунт выбрал потому, что он анонсировано "легкий"
<nebuhada> например - генту, легкий и чистый, но  - просто так не поставить
<nebuhada> для генту, как я слышал, ядро компилируется в процессе инсталляции
<nebuhada> а зубунту -- вообще никак?
<nebuhada> в общем-то 512 - это легкий
<kit> ну вишу жутко, если так и дальше - вообще никак, на винду сбегать прийдется или что...
<nebuhada> а может быть, память немного нарастить?
<denis_noob> Народ, подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы флеш-плагин не слетал при попытке переключения видео в браузере в полноэкранный режим?
<An4a> попробуй damn small linux или puppy linux
<nebuhada> а что винда - она не потянет никак на 256 Мег
<kit> хр-юша тянула нормально
<nebuhada> да вот, к слову, хорошие (как говорят) дистрибутивы
<An4a> puppy есть и русская версия
<kit> спасибо, попробую... )
<nebuhada> а я себе собрался поставить Xfce
<kit> по памяти - нужно будет...
<denis_noob> нет? никто ничего не подскажет? :Р
<kit> денис, какая ось у тебя?
<nebuhada> про флэш я пас )
<denis_noob> убунту го 11
<denis_noob> она вроде как из убунты 10.10 собрана
<kit> попробуй переустановить флеш..?
<denis_noob> пробовал... не хочет никак...
<nebuhada> переустанавливаться не хочет?
<denis_noob> и в ФФ и в хроме и в опере одна и та же история
<kit> я пас... спасибо за помощь )
<nebuhada> а видеокарту нормально распознает?
<denis_noob> нет, переустанавливается, но работать номально не хочет
<kit> кстати, как проверить, распознает ли система видеокарту?
<oxothuk> 11
<denis_noob> с видюхой вроде проблем не замечено.. я первый день на линксе сижу, где проверить состояние видюхи? :Р
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> вопросец по поводу pure-ftp
<oxothuk> как заставить его слушать не стандартный порт?
<denis_noob> Привет
<nebuhada> проверить просто: lshw
<nebuhada> там он ее распознает
<nebuhada> можно загрузить утилиту Sysinfo, там все покажут
<oxothuk> подскажет ктото по поводу pure-ftpd
<oxothuk> ?
<kit> спасибо, офф. охотник, я пас
<oxothuk> )
<nebuhada> я пас ) не пользовался
<olejka> oxothuk, В конфигах наверное )
<sharikoff> у вас покер я самрю тут
<olejka> denis_noob, в косоли запусти glxgear
<denis_noob> уф, наконец нашёл) Да, видюху правильно видит... Самая загвоздка в том, что в обычном режиме всё работает на ура, при переключении на полный экран - пишет, что плагин упал
<sharikoff> я пасс я пас..
<oxothuk> olejka:  только вот вопрос, где же эти конфиги
<oxothuk> )
<olejka> oxothuk, У меня сейчас нет фтп, но обычно находятся тут - /etc
<denis_noob> Олежка, не находит
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd# locate pure | grep conf
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/AltLog
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/FSCharset
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/MinUID
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/NoAnonymous
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PAMAuthentication
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB
<oxothuk> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/UnixAuthentication
<oxothuk> /var/lib/dpkg/info/pure-ftpd-common.conffiles
<oxothuk> /var/lib/dpkg/info/pure-ftpd-common.config
<oxothuk> /var/lib/dpkg/info/pure-ftpd.conffiles
<nebuhada> denis_, а может, стабильную версию поставить попробовать?
<oxothuk> ни в одном файле нет про порт =(
<sharikoff> @kick oxothuk читай правила.. читай правила канала
<olejka> oxothuk,  в гугле набери, может конфиг с нуля надо писать
<nebuhada> его ушли
<nebuhada> sharikoff -- модератор?
<denis_noob> Видимо придётся ставить стабильную версию... Мне просто в этой версии панель как в маке понравилась :Р
<sharikoff> я?
<nebuhada> так панель как в маке можно практически в любой сделать
<sharikoff> да нет .. что ты
<nebuhada> только зачем? маку - маково, убунте - убунтово
<denis_noob> Я только начал постигать убунту, да и вообще линукс, так, что пока визуализация тоже цепляет :)
<Antiban> Убунту 10.10 как ощущения?
<nebuhada> это да )) но эти маковские дела можно сделать в любой версии
<olejka> Antiban, отличные ощущения
<oxothuk> эмм
<Eugine> а я вот пока 10.04 пользуюсь
<denis_noob> Подскажите, чем можно исо образ записать на диск из под убунты?
<Lynk> всем прива, кто может обьяснить разницу между версиями alternative и desktop, вот в упор не понимаю
<oxothuk> икфыукщ
<oxothuk> brasero
<olejka> brasero
<Antiban> В вирт машине нет рабочего стола и графики с чем связано
<nebuhada> в Гноме есть своя утилита
<olejka> Antiban, это как нету?
<oxothuk> Antiban:  что за виртуалка?
<nebuhada> если нажать на свойства, то там есть пункт - записать на диск
<nebuhada> прекрасно пишет
<Antiban> Вм
<denis_noob> спасибо) но бразеро тоже посмотрю, т.к. иногда записыва для х-бокса диски, а они двухслойные
<oxothuk> Antiban:  опиши подробнее, что как жмакаешь
<nebuhada> а, есть еще роскошный но тяжелый B3
<oxothuk> и что как он тебе рассказывает
<Antiban> После установки черный экран и стандартный терминал
<nebuhada> нет, его зовут K3B
<oxothuk> Antiban: пробуй startx
<oxothuk> или поставил ось без иксов
<Antiban>  стартх это понятно инит перестановил появился стол и снова пропал
<chravn> как в баше сравнивать переменую со значением?
<chravn> а то мне выдаётся "1=1 неттакой команды"
<chravn> строка " if $myhome=1"
<sharikoff> chravn: http://starcat.dp.ua/doc/bash/x2536.html
<sharikoff> тыц
<maza1> всем привет
<sharikoff> 3 миллисекунды в гугле
<sharikoff> maza1: q
<chravn> спасибо.
<sharikoff> немазашо
<baltazor> кто подскажет как создать пустой файл определенного размера?
<baltazor> для теста надо
<artus> baltazor, пустой определенного размера? тебя ничего не смущает в этой фразе ?
<baltazor> artus: ну я помню люди создавали файл txt как то определенного размера
<baltazor> artus: состоящий из пробелов или я хз, но явно текста не было
<sharikoff> touch
<artus> @voice baltazor
<sharikoff> или  cat>file
<artus> baltazor, dd if=/dev/zero of=~/file count=1 bs=100M
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> с размером надо?
<artus> угу
<baltazor> artus: а войс то блин за что
<artus> за мат
<baltazor> artus: хз это мат? о_О вы откуда такой взялись , хз много кто использует
<baltazor> да блин............ понабирали опов , пичально.....
<artus> @kick baltazor  мат!
<baltazor> artus: из-за таких как ты , канал деградирует
<baltazor> теперь понятно почему столько войсов , а я то думал
<maza1> Подскажите что нибудь пожалуйста на подобие виндового денвера только под линукс?
<artus> lamp
<baltazor> maza1: xampp , но лучше собери php + mysql + apache (просто поставь пакеты и почитай конфиги)
<maza1> и если ставить денвер под вайном будет ли он работать?
<maza1> спс
<olejka> maza1, нафиг тебе ставить денвер в линуксе и под вайном???!?!?
<olejka> тебе выше дело говорят
<maza1> да уже нашел сказал спасибо
<skrishi> всем привет)
<artus> @mode -q baltazor
<Aselicon> а я urban terror качаю
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/baltazor
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/baltazor*
<Aselicon> дэбан=)
<sharikoff> artus: а ты могешь весь список глянуть?
<artus> вроде
<artus> @mode -b *!~dmay@94.180.193.76
<_GerarD_> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<NoOova> .йгше
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<artus> @mode -q *!*@unaffiliated/baltazor*
<baltazor> sharikoff: напиши тому кто делал (если знаешь его) что графики логов не работают  , 404 ошибка выбивает
<baltazor> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<baltazor> sharikoff: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/ вот это
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> вкурсе
<Aselicon>  /set plugins.var.python.anotify.hilights "~/.weechat/alarm.wav"
<skai> FeuerEngel: пробежал,а так и не сказал - суперхомяка то как победили?
<FeuerEngel> skai Ога, всей группой его одолели :-)
<skai> ну наш неадекватный товарищ уже завалил полтвиттера и бложик
<skai> радостями и жалобами на невзгоды
<FeuerEngel> skai Я Стаса с Сашей пошёл доганять, они меня не подождали
<FeuerEngel> skai а на что он жалуется?
<skai> FeuerEngel: несправедливость мира, непонимание девушек.и что до драгонэджа бы жотянуть,а там и девушка не нужна:)
<skai> FeuerEngel: ты кеды обновил?
<FeuerEngel> skai да кому она нужна? если только тоже не играет в драгон эйдж ;-)
<FeuerEngel> skai а ты мне репы дал?
<skai> да ёёёёжики
<FeuerEngel> skai я ведь только учусь и много не знаю
<zVOLKzRuS> а есть возможность полоностью удалить wine?
<olejka> гы гы гы
<olejka> да точно, на что еще нужна девушка если только не для совместной партии в драгонэйдж =)
<skai> FeuerEngel: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<skai> FeuerEngel: дык зашел юы на сайт.прочитал бы аннонс
<skai> FeuerEngel: на лоре в срач бы залез:)
<FeuerEngel> skai Z nhjkm yt jgsnysq ^-)
<skai> гордо
<skai> а по русски?
<FeuerEngel> skai * Я троль не опытный
<skai> так ты молча читай лор, а не пиши
<skai> FeuerEngel: у тя инет днем пахал?
<FeuerEngel> skai меня днём не было дома
<FeuerEngel> skai а у тебя траблы были?
<skai> ага.отвалилось у них чтото
<chelaxe> ку
<FeuerEngel> q
<Nebulosa> ку братко!!
<Nebulosa> chelaxe: почему так долго не заходил?.. скучали всем каналом!
<chelaxe> да каждый вечер тут)
<chelaxe> и днем был бы если нашу проксю фринодовцы не банили
<skai> chelaxe: поставь на домашний комп знц
<chelaxe> у мя на домашнем хр
<chelaxe> ((
<chelaxe> домашние не дружат с линуксами...
<baltazor> а кто подскажет для bonding все еще /etc/modules сюда нужно пихать нужные строки для его работы?
<chelaxe> !znc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='znc'
<artus> baltazor, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2344.shtml
<FeuerEngel> skai ns rfhnjxre to` ghjf`im&
<baltazor> artus: не ну я это и читаю как раз, просто спросил про /etc/modules потому как не знаю в 10.10 нет ли изменений
<FeuerEngel> skai* ты карточку ещё продаёшь?
<skai> FeuerEngel: дык.нет вот вставил в ноут ее
<baltazor> artus: случаем
<chelaxe> Nebulosa: ммм забавная штука
<FeuerEngel> skai она хоть точно работать будет?
<chelaxe> скай
<artus> baltazor, да не должно быть вроде
<skai> FeuerEngel: хз.надо проверить и прошить:)
<sharikoff> chelaxe: те бнцху надо?
<artus> @voice skai
<skai> artus: на тви закрыли телепередачу "ХЗ" уже?
<artus> skai, прекращай
<chelaxe> sharikoff: нет спасибо)
<skai> artus: там даже крыса хозя есть.теперь и она вне закона будет?
<artus> да
<artus> зомбоящик нам не друг )
<skai> ужас.бедная крыса.три года была звездой экранов:'(
<skai> ну знаешь.вот летом был момент, когда телефон сломался, комп уже продан, в общаге нима даж книги.и тиви нет.а купить новый телефон мог только на следующий день.вот эти 16 часов были ооочень страшными.я даж спамокнигу с
<skai> правилами пользования компа на 16 страниц прочел.лекции читал.скууучно
<san4o> сегодя лазил по сайтам с вакансиями. один из пунктов для системного администратора =)  - Желательно базовые знания Linux (консоли, не Ubuntu).
<skai> @op
<olejka> san4o, фига себе =)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> хе хе
<chelaxe> )))
<skai> @topic "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | Цитатник http://скоро.будет"
<ubuntuhelp> (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<skai> @topic #ubuntu-ru "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | Цитатник http://скоро.будет"
<ubuntuhelp> (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | Цитатник http://скоро.будет"
<sharikoff> zevs: лучше vyatta
<sharikoff> проще
<sharikoff> опс.. не на том канале
<sharikoff> в pfsense надо очень уж конфиг допиливать..
<Yandzee> Да, это снова я!!!
<Yandzee> )))
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<sharikoff> он там нечитаемый
<artus> sharikoff, ты об чем шепчеш? )
<sharikoff> а веб морду я нелюблю и опять же лишний соблазн
<sharikoff> я тут как то ставил дистр elastix
<sharikoff> так вот.. там 2 вебморды. одновременно
<sharikoff> на одной пасс не сменил и какие то чуваки из литвы поговорили с тунисом
<sharikoff> на 500 баксов
<artus> хех)
<sharikoff> так что вебморда не только добро
<sharikoff> но и зло
<artus> sharikoff, и как он сам по себе ?
<sharikoff> ну.. как только я чуть чуть вьехал мне стало проще править текстовые конфиги
<sharikoff> гораздо проще
<sharikoff> удобнее и надежнее
<sharikoff> аптайм 91 день
<artus> )) rfr gjyzk jyj xnj nj dhjlt uetdjq j,thnrb lkz fcnthbrcf
<artus> * rfr gjyzk jyj xnj nj dhjlt uetdjq j,thnrb lkz fcnthbrcf
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> да емае (((
<sharikoff> причем астер 1,8 бетта
<artus> как понял оно чтото вроде гуевой обертки для астерикса )
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> дистр  для быстрого разыертывания атс
<sharikoff> еще есть трипбокс
<sharikoff> астериснау
<sharikoff> последний от самих кто астер делает
<sharikoff> фигня вобщем
<sharikoff> лучше так
<sharikoff> консолькою одною
<Yandzee> помогите настроить uBlog plasmoid для работы с twitter
<fed0r> АУ
<fed0r> Есть вопрос - кто-нибудь здесь есть?
<artus> !ask | fed0r
<ubuntuhelp> fed0r: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fed0r> По ядерным модулям
<sharikoff> нету никого
<sharikoff> а вокруг просто мираж
<fed0r> При обновлении ядра как автоматом обновлять модули? Сор за непрочтенные правила, срочно надо
<fed0r> Предыдущие автозагружаемые модули идут лесом, так как другая версия ядра
<sharikoff> make modules&&make modules install?
<fed0r> хм
<fed0r> то есть каждый раз пересобирать из срц?
<sharikoff> а с пакета ядро помоему свои модули в зависимостях подсасывает
<skrishi> помоему тоже должно.. синаптик же проверяет зависимость
<fed0r> У меня модуль не зареган как установленный, я его сам собирал
<sharikoff> подгрузи
<skrishi> так зарегь
<sharikoff> insmod
<sharikoff> это в наглую
<fed0r> Ну он говорит, версия ядра не та
<sharikoff> а modprobe корректно
<sharikoff> ну значит не та
<sharikoff> под какое ядро собирался модуль на том и канает
<fed0r> То есть после каждого апдейта ядра я должен пересобирать свои модули, так?
<sharikoff> угу
<fed0r> =(
<sharikoff> ну а как ..
<sharikoff> только так
<fed0r> Напишу утилку, делающую это за меня
<sharikoff> скриптик
<fed0r> да\
<sharikoff> закачки сырцов
<artus> fed0r, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/51552/
<artus> нафиг утилки, dkms есть
<skrishi> а нельзя собрать из них деб.. синаптик после установки деба всёравно обновление не будет ставить?
<artus> fed0r, по ссылке как настроить для своих модулей
<fed0r> дкмс стоит. А как из сорцов деб собрать? Ни разу не делал
<fed0r> ок, спс за линк
<sharikoff> skrishi: да какой емае синаптик
<skrishi> а что? если у него автоматом обновилось ядро, то он через синаптик обновлялся
<artus> skrishi, причем тут синаптик?
<skrishi> а как проходят обновления в убунту? )
<artus> синаптик это обертка для apt и только
<skrishi> ну не суть )) хорошо через аптгет
<fed0r> Да, дкмс - то, что надо
<fed0r> Спасибо
<artus> незачто )
<skrishi> всё равно зависимости просматриваются.. и если стоит обновляет.. главное что бы было откуда ставить.. источники указать
<artus> fed0r, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1826.shtml вот еще
<Yandzee> Ребят, подскажите куда можно файл залить чтоб поделиться по быстролям?
<artus> skrishi, причем здесь зависимости к модулям и ядру ?
<artus> Yandzee, дропбокс )
<artus> ну или http://rghost.net/
<Yandzee> во
<Yandzee> спс
<skrishi> artus: ну наверное я что-то не понимаю
<dmay> artus: вредно это. у меня уже гиг с копейками в Public (
<artus> dmay, ))
<skrishi> а что есть модуль? )
<artus> skrishi, http://www.rhd.ru/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-kernel-modules.html
<skrishi> прикольно.. только не понятно, зачем ставить модуль если он не поддерживается автоматом
<artus> skrishi, затем что не все в ядро вкомпилено намертво
<kamyshovyy> ВОООТ! Растёт контингент )
<kamyshovyy> КУ!
<artus> если так надо, то можно собрать не модулем а целиком в ядро всунуть , но смысла никакого )
<fed0r> эээ что значит растет контингент? Свежее мясо типа?
<kamyshovyy> аха
<sharikoff> fed0r: свежее мясо када у меня или у артуса @ впереди ника
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а так просто народ заходит
 * sharikoff понтанулся и пропиарил artus а
<artus> хех)
<skrishi> artus: нужно подумать и почитать.. чото я всёравно до конца не догоняю.. почему модуль не будет обновляться
<sharikoff> потому
<skrishi> апт же видит что модуль устарел.. и должен попытаться его обновить
<sharikoff> что он самосборный
<sharikoff> из исходников
<sharikoff> и в репах его нету
<sharikoff> я написал драйвер собрал его в модуль
<sharikoff> к примеру
<skrishi> ну, значит нужно показать ему где находиться эти исходники.. виртуал бокс же устанавливается из исходников
<artus> причем собрал в модуль к тому ядру которое й тя щас тоит
<sharikoff> и как он будет из реп обновляться если исходники только у меня на компе
<sharikoff> skrishi: обновление =установка уже собраных пакетов
<skrishi> забить место кде храняться исходники как реп
<skrishi> с сиди же можно обновиться
<sharikoff> уже собранных
<sharikoff> бинарников
<sharikoff> при обновлении ниче не компилится
<sharikoff> только распаковывается и рассовывается по нужным каталогам
<sharikoff> с заменой
<Nebulosa> пятница, вечер..
<Nebulosa> а завтра опять работать.. вот где драма..
<skrishi> чото мне не вериться что это нельзя автоматизировать стандартными средствами
<Nebulosa> автоматизировать можно всё. а что нельзя - можно
<hunveybin> как во writer'e изменить формат отступов на метрическую систему?
<skrishi> надо ман почитать
<Nebulosa> hunveybin: а там футы?
<skrishi> мили )
<hunveybin> ''
<Nebulosa> ну не суть..
<Lorgus> привет страна
<hunveybin> там какими-то палочками "
<hunveybin> типо секунд=)
<Nebulosa> хм.. у меня везде cv
<Nebulosa> см
<Lorgus> хотите верьте, хотите нет... щас ехал домой в свою деревню через поле... на усадьбой Гребнево висели яркий белый шар... достаточно больших размеров
<Nebulosa> Lorgus: i want to believe
<Lorgus> xj xj
<Lorgus> чо чо
<Nebulosa> Lorgus: маладой ишшо, не знаешь
<Lorgus> висел.... упс... он один был..
<Lorgus> хотел поближе подьехать... пока обьезжал он куда то исчез
<Nebulosa> Lorgus: седативные принимал?
<sharikoff> тесла выключил прибор
<Lorgus> z ;hfnm
<Lorgus> я жрать
<skrishi> устал человек на работе, голодный а вы надним издеваетесь ))))
<Nebulosa> кстати поесть это мысль
 * rapidsp по пятницам - ваще находка для уфологов
<User334[web]> 5
<sharikoff> 10
<rapidsp> зачем?
<User334[web]> Всем проивет, на ARM архитектуру ubuntu поставить можно?
<dmay> 16!
<sharikoff> User334[web]: угу
<sharikoff> вчера я спб луг смарел
<sharikoff> там работало
<dmay> всё можно. только достаточно ли ты джедай?
<User334[web]>  При ARM, Rockhip CPU, 600 MHz
<User334[web]> есть
<User334[web]> прога linuxInstaler
<User334[web]> она походу сама все делает
<User334[web]> по и-нету устанавливает
<rapidsp> и пальцы загибает?
<User334[web]> и создает скрипт загрузки, у меня android
<User334[web]> про пальцы незнаю))
<sharikoff> rapidsp: коньяк действует?
<sharikoff> =)
<rapidsp> давно уж отпустило :)
<dmay> User334[web]: лучше скоммуниздь исходники 3го дроида и их поставь, ога
<User334[web]> слишком слабый для тройки((
<User334[web]> 2.1 едва тянет..
<dmay> а для убунты не слабый? лол
<rapidsp> 2.2 пошустрее
<User334[web]> Быть может но кто 2.2 запилит по таблет))
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто то может объяснить мне по частям работу этого выражения? http://slexy.org/view/s20AVah0I3
<niknickolas> Скажите пожалуйста , как установить деб пакет рдугого дистрибутива убунту, в пакете находятся темы,  при запуске через двойной клик выдает такую ошибку   Ошибка: Не удалось установить «usplash».  У меня убунту 10.04 (lucid), а деб пакет от убунту Ulti
<niknickolas> mate Edition 2.5
<Alagos> niknickolas: 10.04 у тебя, а пакет ты ставишь с 9.10. Разницу чувствуешь? Зависимости не удовлетворяются, по всей видимости.
<Nebulosa> Alagos: выражение объснить или что?
<niknickolas> с этим что то можно сделать?
<artus> не страдать фигней и не ставить непонятно какие пакеты непонятно с каких сборок
<niknickolas> линуксом пользуюсь недавно, еще всех нюансов не знаю
<kfhgkdfhg> здравствуйте
<Nebulosa> ульмате эдишн о боги
<sharikoff> дароф
<Nebulosa> и подношений
<Alagos> Nebulosa: ога
<Alagos> я вот не могу понять как эти xargs работают... Странно как то... Написани одни параметры, выдает что то другое...
<Alagos> да и sed тоже вещь веселая
<Nebulosa> http://slexy.org/view/s21TUg3Rli как то так
<Nebulosa> была бы убунту, проверил
<Alagos> Nebulosa: спасибо. Ты объяснил именно то в чем я сомневался. А то что ты обозначил как "неразборчиво" мне полностью понятно, так как убунта под рукой)
<Alagos> Nebulosa: а что у тебя?)
<Alagos> Арчь? Дебиан? Гента?
<Alagos> Мб мандрива, федора или фряха?
<Nebulosa> у меня (неразборчиво)!
<Nebulosa> самый понятный дистрибутив который я видел, славься (неразборчиво)!
<Alagos> Бгг))
<Alagos> Засранец))
<Alagos> Ну и не говори больше никому про то что используешь семерку!
<Nebulosa> зачем тупать агнцев заблудших..
<Nebulosa> путать*
<Nebulosa> хотя...
<Alagos> Ого
<Alagos> А чего столько людей под войсом?
<Alagos> Это что нашествие?
<Nebulosa> да. нашествие стыда. самобичевание коллективное.
<Alagos> Я первый раз за все время столько людей с войсом вижу
<bgeyts667> на http://gnome-look.org/ в какой категории искать элементы управления?
<Alagos> А дрим вивер можно как то на убунте запустить?)
<Nebulosa> а всё время это сколько?
<Nebulosa> bgeyts667: элементы управления чего?
<antik> Alagos: думаю нет. Легче использовать что-то другое для верстки
<Alagos> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36
<Alagos> antik: например?
<bgeyts667> Nebulosa: кнопки, чекбоксы, все то, что в "Параметры->Внешний вид" называется элементами управления
<Nebulosa> это темы.
<Alagos> antik: мне так лень туда-сюда бегать за этим дрим-вивером что я в блокноте верстаю уже...
<Nebulosa> Alagos: gedit же!
<Alagos> Nebulosa: а как там забиндить автоввод каких то команд или  css-тегов?
<Nebulosa> он плагинный, можно его надуть до уровня IDE
<Nebulosa> включить галочкой плагин. всё просто
<antik> ну или использовать что-то типа eclipse, netbeeans - такие же громоздкие и неповоротливые как дример
<jillsmitt> опять о громоздкости ide?
<Nebulosa> jillsmitt: ну ты же пришел, о чём ещё говорить..
<jillsmitt> Nebulosa: эклипс - хорошая ide...
<jillsmitt> по сути
<Nebulosa> верю!
<Nebulosa> ни разу не открывал
<Eugine> q
<antik> у
<antik> ку
<antik> ide хорошая, но для верстки лишнее.
<jillsmitt> верстальщики совсем обнаглели
<Alagos> Чего это
<Alagos> ?
<rapidsp> http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b8319.shtml
<Nebulosa> ок, ответим годовым аптаймом патенту
<Nebulosa> kslice опять же
<AbiGeuS> бред.
<AbiGeuS> телефоны тоже теперь не выключать?
<AbiGeuS> многие телефоны содержат свои ос
<AbiGeuS> которые так же осуществляют выключение безопасное телефона
<Nebulosa> я не выключаю
<jillsmitt> микрософт...
<Nebulosa> а можно не выключать а называть это перезагрузкой! пусть слишком длинной.
<jillsmitt> когда они уже запатентуют своих пользователей?
<jillsmitt> и какой кретин в комитете патентоведения настолько нуб, чтобы допустить такое...?
<rapidsp> хе... зачотный вброс :)
<rapidsp> хотя судя по дате бойан
<jillsmitt> дату запатентовали
<jillsmitt> лицензионная лицензия
<rapidsp> а с другой стороны не думаю, что команде halt меньше лет...
<jillsmitt> они дождутся списания бренда unix и запатентуют слеш в указании пути
<antik> они запатентовали именно графическое выключение
<Eugine> опа
<Eugine> в патентом бюро и не такое пропускали
<jillsmitt> у них оно работает по другому чтоли?
<jillsmitt> как насчет вак?
<rapidsp> в линуксе можно трактовать как логофф + halt :)
<neksis> привет всем
<Eugine> привет
<jillsmitt> rapidsp: в конце концов переключение уровня запуска
<rapidsp> )
<Alagos> Тебе бы столько заплатили, ты бы и не такое пропустил в патенты)
<jillsmitt> Alagos: я бы эти деньги заплатил назад и запатентовал балмера на них
<rapidsp> нада запатентовать вендекапец :)
<jillsmitt> дело в том, что сначала производят патентный поиск
<G_sharikov> Всем привет
<jillsmitt> следовательно нельзя запатентовать то, что уже существует, пусть даже и не имеет патента
<jillsmitt> отсюда вопрос, что конкретно винда называет выключением?
<rapidsp> имхо в один прекрасный момент МС тупо обрушит всю систему патентования
<artus> отсюда вопрос, че за срачег развели?
<jillsmitt> запатентует право разрабатывать винду?
<rapidsp> artus: да откуда срач? нормальных вендотроллей разогнали
<jillsmitt> artus: причем тут срач, на вбросе написано, что этот концерт распространяется на Linux
<jillsmitt> выясняем принципиальную разницу в завершении работы разных систем
<artus> да пусть пишут че хотят) кто ж их слушать то будет)
<Alagos> чем можно на убунту открыть псд-шаблон?
<rapidsp> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Alagos> тю, гимпом)
<Alagos> Блин, гимп не полностью открыл псд... Жаль...
<rapidsp> так эротичнее :)
<Alagos> Блин, все равно придется фотошоп юзать. А жаль...
<san4o> Alagos: конечно не польностью открыл. а ты попробуй гимповский фотошопом открыть =).
<Alagos> san4o: страшное что то выходит?)
<Alagos> А можно псд во что то другое со слоями конвертировать?
<san4o> Alagos: еще лутше epic fail
<rapidsp> iret: хай :)
<iret> )
<iret> ïðîâåðêà
<ubuntuhelp> iret! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<san4o> Alagos: например ? фотошоп и гимп можно сказать монополисты своих операц систем
<tmp2> тест кодировки
<tmp2> Здравствуйте все
<rapidsp> tmp2: passed :)
<tmp2> помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь разобратся с правами и сканером в убунте ?
<tmp2> из под рута сканирует, из под пользователя - нет.
<tmp2> Сканер - графический (т.е. не антивирусный и не сканер безопасности и т.п.)
<artus> tmp2, что за сканер и что оно сканирует?
<sharikoff> chown user /dev/сканер
<artus> ато как бе тяжело что то советовать не зная предмета дискусии
<tmp2> сканер 055f:021a Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2448 TA Plus
<tmp2> сканирую при помощи xsane.
<tmp2> прошивку скачал и скопировал в /usr/share/sane/gt.../
<artus> tmp2, http://gettoknowlinux.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu.html
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто нибудь ставил себе кде 4.6?
<tmp2> ку.
<tmp2> я в ребут
<sharikoff> а зачем в ребут?
<rapidsp> hunter-12: i am
<sharikoff> так щас модно?
<artus> sharikoff, угу )
<rapidsp> без ребута нежизнь
<hunter-12> sharikoff: мода пришедшая от виндоюзеров недавно перелезших с венды (;
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> он не заплатил микрософту за ребут
<hunter-12> кстати,в последнее время заметил в бунте хотение ребута после обновления стало очень частым..
<skai> hunter-12: нафига?
<sharikoff> ядро ибо...
<skai> а че ядро пришло новое?
<hunter-12> не не ядро
<hunter-12> в том и прикол..
<rapidsp> hunter-12: ядро
<sharikoff> просто хочет в ребут имхо када ядро обновилось
<rapidsp> hunter-12: ну или модули можт
<hunter-12> но модули же вроде мона на лету перезагрузить
<sharikoff> в падении
<sharikoff> а не на лету
<hunter-12> )
<skai> hunter-12: даж ядро можно
<hunter-12> ))
<rapidsp> экстремизм все это
<sharikoff> точно
<rapidsp> сказали бутацца.. значит нада
<sharikoff> а есть в убунте кнопка отложенный ребут?
<hunter-12> ага, но 9.04 не просила бутацца почти после каждого обновления...
<sharikoff> я нехочу типа щас а хочу чере 5 минут
<hunter-12> да хоть через час!
<artus> sharikoff, а тебя никто не спрашивает) ты пользователь! )
<hunter-12> но руками (;
<skai> sharikoff: а man shutdown man reboot?
<sharikoff> shutdown не предлагать
<hunter-12> а из гуёв ??
<|rapidsp|> ку
<sharikoff> у него нет гуи и он не руссифицирован
<tmp2> ку)
<hunter-12> я имею ввиду настроить из гуев
<hunter-12> ку ))
<sharikoff> tmp2: ты из ребута?
<scanner-no-root>  я из ребута
<scanner-no-root> :)
<skai> sharikoff: дык а gnome-session --shutdown не?
<sharikoff> ну и как там в ребут?
<skai> gnome-session-logout
<scanner-no-root> предложенную статью прочитал и проделал ранее. Оставался только ребут.
<skai> то есть
<scanner-no-root> не помогло.
<sharikoff> skai: здача через 5 минтут
<artus> scanner-no-root, ребут там зачем ?
<sharikoff> а не немедленно
<hunter-12> ну кстати, много ли жуков-короедов в кде4.6?
<skai> sharikoff: пиши скрипт со слипом и запускай его как кнопку:)можешь даж нотифисендать обратный отсчет
<scanner-no-root> artus: там упоминалось.
<sharikoff> scanner-no-root: нужно 3 раза подряд ребутнуться
<sharikoff> а не один
<sharikoff> тада права правильно пропишутся
<scanner-no-root> Вообще-то достаточно перезагрузить нужные службы
<artus> scanner-no-root, можно было просто перелогинотся , если ты в групу себя добавлял
<hunter-12> как заставить квин побытрее работать
<scanner-no-root> я добавлял пользователя в группу сканер, поэтому было достаточно перелогинится что я и сделал. Ну а раз не помогло - на всякий случай ребутнулся.
<hunter-12> ??
<scanner-no-root> hunter-12 А что такок Квин?
<sharikoff> hunter-12: ке ску се квин?
<hunter-12> он чегото в одной версии лучше работает в другой хуже
<hunter-12> scanner-no-root: kwin - оконный менеджер в кде
 * skai хииии ви ар.фот ту би кинг виз а принцесс офф зе юнивёёёрс
<skai> вот что такое квин:)
<rapidsp> sharikoff: дык напиши гуй для shutdown :)
<scanner-no-root> никто с правами сканера не сталкивался?
<scanner-no-root> Самое интересное - я раньше другой сканер настраивал - с той же проблемой сталкивался и как-то решил. Сейчас у меня два сканера. один робит как надо, а другой - новый - только из под суперпользователя (с правами рута)
<sharikoff> ви ар зе чампьонс
<sharikoff> rapidsp: и руссифицировать?
<rapidsp> естессна :)
<artus> ю ар зе флудерс
<sharikoff> scanner-no-root: дедовским способом
<rapidsp> шайн оф йор крейзи даймондс...
<Farino_O1> Добрый вечер господа!
<scanner-no-root> sharikoff методом научного тыка?
<sharikoff> chmod 777 /dev/гдемоймиленкайживет
<hunter-12> Farino_O1: добрый
<sharikoff> й
<rapidsp> scanner-no-root: ну в группу нада себя какую то засунуть - сто пудов
<scanner-no-root> Farino_O1 Добрый
<Farino_O1> Подскажите как научить кулер на ноуте асер, хоть иногда выключатся? Ревет как лев((
<inkvizitor68sl> Farino_O1, воткни туда бумажку
<Farino_O1> еще идеи
<Farino_O1> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> купи асус
<Farino_O1> еще
<Farino_O1> По оригинальней
<inkvizitor68sl> других идей применительных к говноноутам не имеем-с
<Farino_O1> мм
<sharikoff> тумблерок
<rapidsp> Farino_O1: музыку погромчее
<Farino_O1> )) ну ясно
<Farino_O1> спс ребята, Вы тут не просто так))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чо
<hunter-12> Farino_O1: а может почистить ноут?
<scanner-no-root> rapidsp в группу пользователя засунул, права устнойства usb (модем усбишный) прописал, права на прошивку есть. Даже 777 сделал. Xsane ругается "невозможно инициализировать сканирование: не верный аргумент"
<inkvizitor68sl> если
<Farino_O1> Благодарствую))
<inkvizitor68sl> эти придурки не асиилли acpi
<inkvizitor68sl> то зачем что-то пытаться сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> либо ноут действительно греется
<Farino_O1> ща скажу
<hunter-12> у мну грелся жесть
<scanner-no-root> Farino_O1 Заходи в биос, поищи там параметры включения вентилятора
<scanner-no-root> что-то вроде разных градаций температур
<scanner-no-root> но это только если он не греется.
<scanner-no-root> а еще помогает убрать пыль из системы охлаждения. может воздуху просто идти некуда.
<Farino_O1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4948195&postcount=121
<scanner-no-root> лучше разобрать и все прочистить, одновременно смазав вентилятор или заменив.
<Farino_O1> Вот чиво, ну мне в тличии от остальных как-то не похолодало) всмысле кулеру
<scanner-no-root> но если боишся разбирать, можно просто продуть сжатым воздухом. (или просто сильной струей)
<Farino_O1> Там все норм, на виндах, нарм робит, а на линукс, чивой-то выделывается
<sharikoff> для сильной струи надо много пива...
<rapidsp> фии
<rapidsp> тока вино! :)
<Farino_O1> Все там норм, говорю-же прочищено, продуто, + 2gb RAMa доставлено + SSD ))
<sharikoff> =)
<Farino_O1> Но цуко гудит)
<artus> @voice Farino_O1
<scanner-no-root> sharikoff Если легкие нормальные, обычно хватает. Главное сразу не вдыхать, а отойти подальше :)
<artus> Farino_O1, не ругайсо
<Farino_O1> ссори((
<Farino_O1> # Things you might think of varying or need to vary
<Farino_O1> # set -x
<Farino_O1> # The Patch Addresses. Select the one appropriate for your machine.
<Farino_O1> # Acer Aspire 5315 with 512 MB of RAM
<Farino_O1> PATCH_ADDRESS=x1F6BCEAF
<Farino_O1> # Acer Aspire 5720 with 1 GB of RAM
<Farino_O1> #PATCH_ADDRESS=x3F6BCEAF
<Farino_O1> # Acer Aspire 5720 with 2 GB of RAM
<Farino_O1> #PATCH_ADDRESS=x7F6BCEAF
<artus> @kick Farino_O1 flood
<sharikoff> вай вай
<scanner-no-root> Farino_O1 тогда не знаю
<scanner-no-root> Farino_O1 а у меня на буке с убунтой батарея быстрее садится с убунтой, в сравнении с когда-то родной вистой :)
<Farino_O1> какой адресс поставить, если у мну щас 4 gb?
<Farino_O1> алле
<scanner-no-root> Farino_O1 лично я не понял про адреса.
<Farino_O1> спс
<artus> Farino_O1, http://welinux.ru/post/1819/
<Farino_O1> спс, но lm-sensors вроде как чиво то в моем ноуте не поддерживает как я понял..
<sharikoff> Farino_O1: http://aspireone.com.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=547
<Farino_O1> от aspire one тоже не кати)) пробовал, BIOS говорит у Вас не той версии
<sharikoff> Гранаты не той системы?
<rapidsp> )) дада
<Farino_O1> ага
<Farino_O1> и кста еще OS 64 bit, мож в этом дело?
<rapidsp> ну под рутом же пашет?
<Farino_O1> что пашет?
<rapidsp> ой... не тот :)
<Farino_O1> )))
<rapidsp> я вас со сканером спутал :)
<Farino_O1> ниче, со сканером это можно))
<rapidsp> собсна какая разница.. кулер... сканер...
<Farino_O1> ну есть вообще-то несущественная))
<scanner-no-root> rapidsp это у меня под рутом пашет
<scanner-no-root> это не правильно, когда что-то работает под рутом. рут - для настройки.
<scanner-no-root> то, что пашет под рутом - говорит что оно вообще - пашет. Значит дело в правах.
<rapidsp> а кто говорит что правильно
<scanner-no-root> а раз дело в правах, и я настроил все (файл устройства, файл прошивки, в конфигах нужные вендор:девайсы прописаны по аналогии с рабочим сканером, пользователь в группу добавлен..) Я что-то упустил, а что, не могу догадатся. вроде все перечислил и сдела
<rapidsp> юзера надо в какуюто группу...
<scanner-no-root> в группу сканер. сделано. перелогинено и перезагружено после добавления в группу.
<sharikoff> а в удевд?
<sharikoff> юзера если пихнуть?
<rapidsp> scanner-no-root: а вот тут смотрел? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=102599.0
<scanner-no-root> нашел одну штуку...
<scanner-no-root> подумал что какие-то настройки не принимает. а где настройки хранятся ? в пользовательском каталоге
<scanner-no-root> нет, не смотрел. щас.
<scanner-no-root> сравнил каталоги /root/.sane/ и /home/user/.sane/
<scanner-no-root> нашел разницу в правах для некого файлика "Mustek:BearPaw2448TAPlus.drc". сейчас попробую результат.
<scanner-no-root> скрестил пальцы.. пока молчит..
<scanner-no-root> ну, пока не ругается. пошел сканер! :)
<scanner-no-root> а сейчас за статью)
<sharikoff> писатель?
<rapidsp> ))
<scanner-no-root> нет. я имел в виду, что отправился читать статью, ссылку на которую мне дали выше, в тот момент, когда мне пришла идея
<sharikoff> аа
<scanner-no-root> Работает!!!
<sharikoff> я думал сканер починил и сразу статью писать
<rapidsp> апочимубыинет :)
<scanner-no-root> Всем, кто думал над этой проблемой, спасибо за эгрегориальную поддержку :)
<rapidsp> э... ты поосторожнее с терминами :)
<sharikoff> за эрогенное почесывание головного мозга
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> re
<sharikoff> ну ку
<sharikoff> и что с того?
<scanner-no-root> Всем кто учавствовал иначе (тем или иным образом, приводившем к положительному движению в сторону разрешения проблемы) - так же спасибо :)
<sharikoff> =)
<scanner-no-root> rapidsp Я знаю что я говорю
<scanner-no-root> XuMuK ку)
<Saddam-msk> Добрейшего всем вечера.... Кто-нить подружил X с двумя видюхами в ноутбуке?
<XuMuK> 6
<scanner-no-root> я - нет. не было задачи.
<Saddam-msk> Очень хочется линух и энергосбережение поиметь...
<sharikoff> я свой подружил
<sharikoff> свой ч.. ой х
<sharikoff> тока не с видеокартами
<sharikoff> =)
<rapidsp> во техника пошла...
<Saddam-msk> У меня Intel и ATI 5470 в ноуте. Как сделать переключение нормально?
 * rapidsp не представляет себе ноут с 2 видюхами...
<Saddam-msk> Я уже упарился бодать X...
<sharikoff>  rapidsp  мак бук про
<Saddam-msk> Acer 3820TG
<sharikoff> Saddam-msk: а манчик читал какой нть?
<rapidsp> sharikoff: а зачем ему 2?
<Saddam-msk> Читал маны. Пробовал vgaswitcherooo
<sharikoff> rapidsp: э-нер-го-сбе-ре-же-ни-е
<Saddam-msk> Две видюхи для экономии батаерйки
<rapidsp> у... шайтан...
<sharikoff> угу
<Saddam-msk> Когда от батареи - Intel. От ризетки ATI
<sharikoff> около 10 часов
<Saddam-msk> Реально 4-5 с штатным аккумом и камненм i3
<sharikoff> реально 10
<sharikoff> на интеле
<sharikoff> ладно.. а чо по манчику не получилось?
<sharikoff> какие то ошибки?
<sharikoff> какие то несрастухи?
<Saddam-msk> Опчем, вышло, что переключает карточку, но сам Xсервер
<Saddam-msk> не хочет рестартовать
<Saddam-msk> Весит машинку.
<sharikoff> логи
<Saddam-msk> Понял
<Saddam-msk> Буду выбивать логи ;-)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> палкой.. где то в вар они их гад ныкает
<Saddam-msk> :)
<Saddam-msk> Я думал,  тут с наскоку кто-нить попадется с готовым решением ;-)
<Buben> Тут интересно программисты сидят?
<sharikoff> не все тут модные
<sharikoff> не
<Saddam-msk> Ипа... я такую моду ;-)
<sharikoff> стоят обычно
<sharikoff> админы сидят программеры стоят
<sharikoff> остальные лежат
<Saddam-msk> Ээээ... Я программер, и лежу... Ничего? ;)
<sharikoff> сочувтвующие крестятся
<sharikoff> да норм
 * rapidsp хочит написать впн клиент шоб со смарткартами работал...
<sharikoff> тебе можно
<Saddam-msk> Как новенькому?
<Saddam-msk> :)
<sharikoff> =)
<Buben> На чем лучше писать qt или gtk?
<rapidsp> куте естессна
<sharikoff> попытка поднять восстание?
<Eugine> qt
<Buben> Почему?
<sharikoff> @op
<andreylosev> gtk
<andreylosev> как оппозиция
<andreylosev> это очень старый вопрос, по нему много написано
<rapidsp> а рульнее всего иметь исходники и для того и для того
<sharikoff> щас я разгружу маленичко обстановку
<andreylosev> а она загружена?
<sharikoff> ну нет пока
<sharikoff> но назревает
<barabashka> Прив. планируется покупка роутера поэтому хотелось бы узнать не возникнет ли проблем при подключении в одну сеть 3х компьютеров Ubuntu winXP macOS + телека (с ethernetом) ?
<sharikoff> я просто на стреме стою
<rapidsp> sharikoff: чуть что за шашку хватается :)
<Buben> andreylosev: ну так че лучше то решили или нет?
<andreylosev> пиши на чем хочешь, они оба популярны
<sharikoff> barabashka: cisco 1721
<sharikoff> и ничо не возникнет
<scanner-gut> barabashka проблем не вижу
<sharikoff> =))
<Quest2010>  пришла в голову мысль что Ubuntu и Линукс в целом это как Куб из одноимённого фильма. Т.е. ставишь Ubuntu и начитается приключение, полное лишений и свершений, надежд и разочарований. Одно смущает, в фильме люди попали в куб не по своей воле, а Ubuntu человек стаÐ
<sharikoff> rapidsp: я просто держу руку на пульсе
<rapidsp> ууу....
<scanner-gut> barabashka zyxelы, бывают зависают, 3Com'ы греются
<sharikoff> хоть я старый и больной
<rapidsp> гы
<sharikoff> @deop
<andreylosev> sharikoff, все-таки лучше qt
<barabashka> ну там же вроде в винде один протокол сети , в убунте нужен другой , в маке вообще фиг знает что .. брать буду тп-линк 1043 ND
<scanner-gut> "а Ubuntu человек ста?" прошу перефразировать фразу. не понятно
<Buben> andreylosev: а че проще изучить?
<andreylosev> не пробовал
<artus> barabashka, чавой?????
<sharikoff> barabashka: ты бредишь
<andreylosev> но qt лучше работает с другими ос
<sharikoff> andreylosev: как скажешь
<artus> sharikoff, наверно winTCP/IP linuxTCP/IP ))
<Buben> andreylosev: d в каком смысле?
<sharikoff> буду писать на куте
<scanner-gut> barabashka: в винде протокол сетевого общения SMB, если ничего не путаю.
<scanner-gut> В линуксах для общения с виндой по сети есть служба Samba.
<scanner-gut> Что там в макоси для этого - не знаю.
<sharikoff> artus: токен ринг он имел в виду
<scanner-gut> Наверное в максои тоже то-то есть
<barabashka> samba ?
<andreylosev> кстати, а в виндах только smb?
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> да вы чо
<artus> sharikoff, а роутер тут при чем ?
<sharikoff> самба есть везде
<scanner-gut> роутер тут ни причем
<sharikoff> и в маке тоже
<sharikoff> это протокол
<scanner-gut> но человек хочет связать по сети три оси.
<andreylosev> блин, в винде дизк y: и z: это что такое?
<andreylosev> *диск
<andreylosev> простите
<scanner-gut>  andreylosev это имена корневых файловых систем.
<scanner-gut> в винде как бы несколько корневых каталогов
<scanner-gut> а если конкретно по этим буквам - то это редкоиспользующиеся имена для этих самых корней.
<sharikoff> barabashka: используй технологию ethernet
<barabashka> вин мак убунту будут видеть друг друга чтобы папки там расшаривать , гонять файлы ....... инет то понятно дело будет на всех устройствах
<scanner-gut>  andreylosev: не там вопрос задал. Иди в #windows-ru :)
<rapidsp> кароче фтп тебя спасет полюбэ :)
<sharikoff> не полюбэ
<scanner-gut> не пугай парня.
<sharikoff> а палюбэ
<andreylosev> scanner-gut, спасибо тебе. я не знал, что есть такой канал
<barabashka> самбу вроде для этого и придумали не?
<scanner-gut> TCP/IP +smb ему в помощь
<scanner-gut> а его и нет наверное.
<artus> а nfs не ?
<sharikoff> artus: геморно
<scanner-gut>  andreylosev Я так, по смыслу сказал :)
<sharikoff> в маке еще есть afp
<artus> sharikoff, чего там геморного?
<andreylosev> scanner-gut, виндой пользуются 4 человкека?
<sharikoff> и бонжур
<andreylosev> и ssh
<scanner-gut>  andreylosev не в количестве человек дело. Канал называется "ubuntu-ru" Понимаешь :?
<andreylosev> да
<scanner-gut> и чисто виндовые вопросы тут - как бы офтопик получается
<andreylosev> но я хочу знать, есть ли канал поддержки ms windows
<barabashka> а роутер будет поддерживать все это? или придется ставить альтернативные прошивки ?
<sharikoff> будет
<artus> barabashka, роутер тут при чем ?
<scanner-gut> есть бесплатный телефон 8-800... от M$
<sharikoff> не смеши пожалуйста мои тапки
<scanner-gut> погугли и позвони.
<andreylosev> не нужен
<andreylosev> телефон
<barabashka> artus: как причем он же центр и связуещее звено
<andreylosev> нужен канал
<artus> barabashka, O_o
<sharikoff> andreylosev:  /list *win*
<scanner-gut> самбу для этого и придумали. да.
<rapidsp> пока то о чем тут говорили тянет максимум на хаб :)
<barabashka> rapidsp: инет тоже будет так что полюбе не хаб
<sharikoff> rapidsp: на полхаба
<scanner-gut> только не спрашивай про вин-канал здесь, на убунту-ру
<Eugine> :)
<scanner-gut> barabashka тебе нужно отгородить твою сеть от соседних?
<sharikoff>  да
<sharikoff> угу
<Eugine> FTP - и без проблем
<Eugine> если мозг работает, конечно
<scanner-gut> тогда роутер, да, нормальное решение. а если у тебя просто адсл-модем, то не заморачивайся, и можешь обойтись хабом/свитчем
<sharikoff> бери еще dfl-1600 на всякий.. может будет интернет
<sharikoff> или мак с убунтой связаться не смогут
<scanner-gut> Eugine ФТП, кажется, не так удобно. с фтп фильм не посмотришь, только скачивать.
<sharikoff> хоспадя..
<sharikoff> artus: ты это видишь?
<artus> sharikoff, да разгонять их надо )
<andreylosev> scanner-gut, я по ftp фильмы смотрел
<scanner-gut> меня?
<sharikoff> как бабки на лавочке =))
<scanner-gut> да? а у меня в винде не получалось... стандартными средствами
<Encoder> как все запущенно)
<rapidsp> винду вроде както мона нфс научить
<scanner-gut> Encoder молчу :-[
<andreylosev> Encoder, enlighten me
<SergeyIT> Buben, а чего тебе программить надо?
<Encoder> andreylosev: немец чтоле
<Eugine> дайте барабашке войс:)за такие вопросы
<andreylosev> наполовину
<sharikoff> незаработал
<Eugine> да шучу
<Buben> SergeyIT: ничего просто интересуюсь
<sharikoff> самые крутые и модные проги получаются на баше
<Buben> SergeyIT: а ты программист?
<rapidsp> install.sh? :)
<SergeyIT> Buben, нет (только частично)
<Encoder> На баше скрипты, проги на Сях)
<Buben> SergeyIT: и начем ты частично пишиш?
<sharikoff>  rapidsp  #!/usr/local/bin/bash =)
<barabashka> чет я немного запутался, но ведь самбу используют для объъединения компьютеров в сеть Линь и Винь? чтобы папки там рассшаривать и тд. получать доступ к файлам с любого компьютера. Дык значит нужно смб настраивать верно ?
<rapidsp> sharikoff: че у тебя баш в локал делает? фряшнег блин :)
<sharikoff> barabashka: да
<sharikoff> rapidsp: ой ой.. ой ой ой..щас перенесу кда надо
 * sharikoff пулей помчался переносить баш на нужное место
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, он видимо баш перекомпилил юниксовый...
<rapidsp> в ~/bin :)
 * sharikoff ищет валерьянку
 * rapidsp допивает водку...
<andreylosev> a ftp чем принципиально отличается от smb?
 * SergeyIT похмеляется пивом...
<SergeyIT> andreylosev, а в вики посмотреть, не?
 * chelaxe не с кем выпить
<rapidsp> chelaxe: повод и "с кем выпить" ищут тока алкоголики
<chelaxe> не вешай ярлыков не ангел
<dmay> кто выпить? где выпить?
<rapidsp> тсс...
<sharikoff> barabashka: ты меня просто поразил
<SergeyIT> dmay, опоздал - всё выпили до тебя
<barabashka> sharikoff: незнанием? не строил пока сеток в том числе и домашних. =(
<sharikoff> ну дык пощарился б в инете
<sharikoff> провентелировал вопрос
<dmay> сволащи
<sharikoff> и пришел бы уже монтстром сетевиком сюда =)
<sharikoff> загрузил бы нас всех наглухо
<rapidsp> и без бана не ушел бы :)
<barabashka> sharikoff: =)
<sharikoff> да лан..
<sharikoff> мы уж не такие  прям изверги
<sharikoff> за дело только
<sharikoff> и то с 8 раза
<fffars> всем привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<fffars> проблема такая. двд сидиром перестал видеться в убунту 10 04
<fffars> только сиди
<artus> меняй
<fffars> денег нет
<sharikoff> не меняй
<artus> fffars, убунта еще не научиась чинить апаратные баги)
<fffars> а он раньше работал
<fffars> после чего двд перестал читать не знаю
<artus> у я раньше в озере купался, щас не могу, вода твердая, как лечить?
<barabashka> artus: =)
<artus> я к тому что раньше это было раньше )
<fffars> ну давай я те лог какой нибудь выложу. ты только промолви
<artus> fffars, ну давай , лог, какой нибуть )
<rapidsp> artus: а че? скипидар отменили? яуза вон например так и не замерзла )))
<artus> да хватит вам, дайте из под стола вылезти )
<fffars> ща жмякну
<rapidsp> ненуаче, messages при втыкании диска
<fffars> lspci | grep VGA
<fffars> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<rapidsp> обана
<artus> вравельно, без вга двд не лечится)
<sharikoff> опааа
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> а у кого это двд сломан?
<fffars> у меня
<artus> fffars, ты туда накидай )
<sharikoff> чо то по логу увидел
<fffars> ну короче из messages
<SergeyIT> а может грязью зарос?
<fffars> нее. сидишки читает
<rapidsp> а сиди ж работат
<rapidsp> fffars: как варьянт - перейти на сиди...
<sharikoff> у тя двивидишная полупрошивка слетела
<fffars> ты намекаешь на то что двд не нужно?
<rapidsp> ))
<artus> sharikoff, угу, из за вга)
<rapidsp> fffars: ага, ибо флешко
<fffars> при вытыкании и втыкании двд messages не колышется
 * SergeyIT не помнит, писал ли когда двд :(
<sharikoff> artus: ну я по логам и увидел
<sharikoff> =)))
<fffars> sharikoff: что там про полупрошивку
<artus> а может мышку надо поменять?
<sharikoff> fffars: auth.log смареть надо
<rapidsp> fffars: меняй железку
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> диск же входит
<sharikoff> потом выходит
<fffars> sharikoff: где оно лежит?
<sharikoff> только auth.log
<rapidsp> fffars: сломалася она...
<fffars> аа
<fffars> sharikoff: это тоже не колышется
<rapidsp> fffars: а другой двд-диск?
<sharikoff> rapidsp: =)
<artus> а что в nekolushitsya.log пишет?
<rapidsp> ))
<fffars> sharikoff: другой тоже нет
<fffars> как будто разучился двд читать
<rapidsp> fffars: переверни его и снова вставь
<SergeyIT> fffars, а вин есть а машине?
<fffars> вин нет. wine есь
<rapidsp> не пойдет
<artus> угу, в вине тоде не колышится )
<rapidsp> )
<fffars> после вина както мене активно колышется
<fffars> и сговорчивее
<sharikoff> повеселил старика...
 * artus заплакал и свалился под стол
<rapidsp> artus: sharikoff помоему он над нами стебется
<fffars> не исключено
<artus> rapidsp, зато как ))) мне нравится)
<sharikoff> rapidsp: да пусть..
<fffars> спектральный анализ не повод для поспешных выводов
<sharikoff> красафчик
<sharikoff> =)
<fffars> короче сиди перестало читать
<sharikoff> трам пам пам?
<fffars> етить
<artus> прогресирует)
<artus> отключи компиз)
<Buben> Че такое motif?
<rapidsp> ))))
<fffars> Buben: Диман это ты?
<SergeyIT> fffars, а причем здесь анальный спектрализ?
<Buben> fffars: чего?
<fffars> связано с дыркой сидирома
<fffars> Buben: а ну ладно
<fffars> тобиш cd диска
<rapidsp> fffars: дискету папробуй
<fffars> дискеты за две тыщи килОметров в подвале
<rapidsp> близко...
<fffars> лкеь ехать
<rapidsp> у мя дальше...
<fffars> лень
<fffars> наглые нонче сидиромы
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, дискеты тем более не читаются
<fffars> в наши времена такого небыло
<fffars> и мышка повертикальнее была
<fffars> и столы позеленее
<fffars> в вендах
<rapidsp> крупье чтоле?
<woptic1> хай
<fffars> халлоу май френд
<fffars> сидиром надо передёрнуть короче
<fffars> и дат ьостыть
<fffars> а завтра посморим
<fffars> я чёто двдшник монтирую-монтирую а его гада не колышет
<rapidsp> а кривым стартером?
<fffars> таких не сыскать в нашем ноу хау доме
<rapidsp> довели страну...
<fffars> это дааа
<fffars> бросай курить вставай на лыжи
<fffars> кто не курит и не пьёт, ровно дышит, сильно бьёт
<fffars> и монтирует на раз
<fffars> а под присмотром Марка даже автоматически
<fffars> космолёты не для простых парней
<fffars> кто нибудь жив? или надорвали животики?\
<artus> так , заканчивай флудить
<Nor8> Сегодня впервые за год увидел злоОСь!)
<fffars> ок, босс
<chelaxe> Nor8: везет...
<fffars> видать пупки у всех повылетали под столом
<SergeyIT> Nor8, привидется же людям...
<Nor8>   chelaxe: А что везет?  ФПС в играх порадовал и все
<rapidsp> Nor8: имхо ключевые слова "впервые за год"
<Nor8> Хотелось бы, что бы нвидиа драйвер в линуксе не уступал винде
<Nor8> rapidsp: За 2010-2011 )))
<chelaxe> ))везет что впервые за год... я обычно раза два в году вижу у клиентов что нить отличное от злооси
<chelaxe> и то маки...
<chelaxe> ладно я спать...
<Nor8> chelaxe: Инертность мышления, народ желает ея, убунту не уговорить поставить
<rapidsp> а вапще как саппорт могу сказать, что линуксовых запросов становится все больше...
<chelaxe> пока
<Nor8> rapidsp: Намного?
<himik> на канале ubuntu )
<rapidsp> Nor8:  не намного, но тенденция уст ойчивая
<Nor8> rapidsp: И то хорошо
<SergeyIT> так и здесь - 100 человеков - немного прибавляет, но медленно
<artus> Nor8, чего хорошего то?
<Nor8> SergeyIT: С железом пока проблемы все-равно пока есть, тот же ати драйвер кривой, дв и игр мало нормальных
<Nor8> artus: Что прирост есть
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так лин не для игр
<artus> в стопитцотый раз спрашивать как раздать интернет , ато гугл ниче не знает? хотя если стросить втупую " ubuntu интернет" то стопитцот мануалов
<Nor8> SergeyIT:  Это не догма, игр нет, потому что маленькая целевая группа, под вайном то работает
<artus> хорошего то чего когда приходят только потому что видел проходя мима грасиые обои, зато теперь у меня убунту... ууу.. и гортитес все
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так у большинства играющих мозгов не хватит в линуксе разобраться...
<Nor8>  artus: Вопрос конкретизируй, слишком обще ставишь его
<rapidsp> какие тут мозги нужны то?...
<SergeyIT> минимальные, но нужны
<Nor8> SergeyIT: ПО секрету говоря, Убунту легче ставится чем злоось, драйверов почти не нужно
<rapidsp> и что интересно быстрее ставится :)
<SergeyIT> линукс
<Nor8> Убунту быстрее
<Galaxy2000> переучиваться сложно с винды , особенно если непонимаешь зачем это надо
<artus> Galaxy2000, особенно если и в ней дуб, дерево хвойное )
<SergeyIT> в том то и дело, что не пере-учиваться обычно, а учиться заново
<Galaxy2000> а че , игры есть , контакты есть ...
<Nor8> Galaxy2000: Мотивов для перехода на линукс масса, так же как и плюсов
<Galaxy2000> нахрена проделвать лишние телодвижения ?
<rapidsp> особенно тем, кому долго объясняешь, где у венды кнопка пуск...
<Galaxy2000> во !
<Nor8> Galaxy2000: Винду юзвери тоже с нуля осваивают, это же не генетичиски заложено
<Nor8> генетически*
<rapidsp> "переучиваться" - имеется ввиду када человек чему то научился :)
<Galaxy2000> если бы они вначале линукс осваивали например на уроках информатики
<fed0r> Кстати, когда ни зайдешь - срач на тему =)
<Galaxy2000> то было бы им проще
<[optic]> а мне мак ось больше нравится)
<Nor8> fed0r: Где ты срач увидел?
<Galaxy2000> у простых юзырей то какие мотивы для перехода ? вот когда их будут карать анально за нелицензионную винду дома , то овзможно они задумаются
<fed0r> Как обычно, пингвины проив окон
<artus> знакомый е меня был, физик маститый, его дочка как то пыталась на ворточки посадить ) ниче он в них не понял ) вообще , ибо знал только федору )
<SergeyIT> fed0r, против окон здесь ни слова не сказали
<fed0r> Да я тоже ничего особо против не имею, просто опять про винду
<fed0r> Всё, не флужу
<dima1> привет всем
<dima1> !
<rapidsp> админы потихоньку перетащут свои офисы на никсы ибо им выгодно :)
<[optic]> народ, какую версию убунту посоветуете?) основная задача торренты, веб сервер, фтп, самба и др)
<inkvizitor68sl> не перетащат
<inkvizitor68sl> [optic], дебиан
<Nor8> Galaxy2000: Я лично на линукс перешел, потому что надоело искать всякие кряки, кейгены, ставить анитвирусы и так далее
<rapidsp> вотвот
<dima1> 1с  под линуксом в терминале это жестокое испытание любого админа
<rapidsp> и маскишоу многие опасаются
<Galaxy2000> некторым особям в офисе трудно на кнопку то нажать , не говоря уже об том чтобы научится чему то ... они просто неподозревают что это принесёт им какие то выгоды
<Nor8> Galaxy2000: Это проблема особей
<Encoder> Nor8: на счет драйверов почти не нужно это ты зря. Не все "искаропки" работает. А если что не работает то делов: от костылей до пересбора ядра.
<Encoder> я в свое время на мучался со своей wi-fi картой от Atheros)
<Galaxy2000> этих особей 95 %
<rapidsp> Encoder: в офисах оборудование подбирают централизованно и учитывают всякие аппаратные косяки
<SergeyIT> Encoder, а у меня азерос из коробки встал )
<dima1> а я мучаюсь с intel 5150
<Nor8> Encoder: Возможно, на форуме регулярно читаешь, но сам не сталкивался
<Encoder> SergeyIT: сейчас с ним все хорошо, я 2 года назад на ноут ставил
<Encoder> вот там весело было
<Nor8> rapidsp: Факт, стандартный конфиг рулит
<barabashka> а на unity с 11.04 версии перейдут окончательно ?
<Encoder> что значит окончательно? гном никто не выкинет
<SergeyIT> barabashka, нет в этом мире постоянства...
<Encoder> кста я из-за этого и сбег с убунту, юнити еще тянуть, птом выпиливать его.
<barabashka> а разве это не замена гному ? понятно что поддерживать будут все
<Galaxy2000> 50 мегабайт жалко ?
<Galaxy2000> на юнити
<rapidsp> в 11.04 юнити элегантно меняется на гном и профит :)
<Nor8>  Моедмщик, наверное)))
<Nor8> Кстати, кто-нибудь гном 3 ставил на 10.10?
<Encoder> Galaxy2000: нет, просто не нужно. учитывая что он еще притащит Qt и своего добра для Unity 2D
<rapidsp> Nor8: gnome-shell смысле?
<Nor8> rapidsp: Он самый, видимо
<Nor8> http://ubuntual.com/ppa-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-gnome-3-%D0%B2-ubuntu-10-10/
<rapidsp> чет в 11.04 гном-шелл ваще в репах не нашелся...
<Nor8> Линк скинул
<rapidsp> нада буит попробывать
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Попробуй сейчас, расскажешь 8-)
<rapidsp> я щас не в убунту :)
<Encoder> rapidsp: а в чем ты?)
<rapidsp> кубунту
<Galaxy2000> так или иначе после убунту на винде уже противно =)
<Encoder> Galaxy2000: это да, жаль на работе все на винде...Аж тошнит
<Nor8> Galaxy2000: да, плоская она полсе убунты
<Galaxy2000> аха есть такое
<Encoder> не то что после убунты, просто после нормального дистра linux
<Nor8>  Galaxy2000: Нету в ей обьёму )))
<Eugine> ненавижу домолинк
<Eugine> казалось бы, что за те деньги можно бы было хотя бы стабильную работу интернета обеспечить
<Eugine> козлы, блин
<Nor8> Eugine: Вас много, а домолинк один, потерпите!)))))
<Eugine> и главное, что в месте, где я заперт на 2 недели, нет альтернативы этому злу
<Eugine> вот вы говорите, что кде - зло
<Eugine> нихрена
<Eugine> хло - это домолинк
<fed0r> Куда вставить .so?
<artus> Eugine, раслабся, в египте вообще интернета нет)
<Nor8> fed0r: Смотря какое so
<fed0r> 64 бита
<Eugine> да знаешь, когда интернета нет вообще - это еще нормально. месяцок поживешь без интернета, и привыкаешь
<Eugine> а вот когда вместо интернета домолинк - это жопа
<Nor8> Eugine: Факт, вещь полезная интернет, но сам видел школоту, которую трясло, если не посидит в нете пару часов))))
<Nor8> Eugine: Так что, в целях профилактики детей нужно иногда отключать
<Eugine> зависимость же
 * skrishi промолчал
<Eugine> не-не
<Eugine> это как курение
<Eugine> бросил курить - неделю ломает(не в прямом смысле), а потом отпускает
<Eugine> детям просто не нужно давать вообще заходить в интернет лет до 14
<fed0r> Так всё-таки, куда присунуть libacinerella.so
<Nor8> Eugine: Не согласен, просто не нужно давать им в асе сидеть и так далее
<Eugine> так они больше нигде и не сидят
<Nor8> fed0r: Это для чего плугин?
<Nor8> Eugine: Отучать
<fed0r> Это либка для проги самописной
<artus> спрашивай того кто писал
<fed0r> Я просто не знаю, в /lib или в /ust/lib
<Nor8> fed0r: Клади в папку, которая указана как путь для плугинов для этой проги
<fed0r> r
<Eugine> Легче полностью доступ к интернету обрезать(хотя это сложно реализовать будет). А всю информацию можно в справочнике найти
<Nor8> fed0r: сделй whereis и клади
<fed0r> Nor8, Понимаешь, она совсем самописная. OK
<Eugine> А то народ совсем книги читать перестанет
<Nor8> Eugine: Было бы что читать, бред один пишут
<artus> Eugine, ты эти справочники видел?
<Nor8> fed0r:  Прога самописная, а пути одни
<artus> сильно он тебе поможет 80го года выпуска?
<skrishi> Nor8: ну не скажи, есль очень достойные вещи
<skrishi> есть*
<Eugine> смотря по какому материалу справочники
<Eugine> а читать надо хотя бы развлекательную литературу
<Nor8> skrishi: Например?
<SergeyIT> мечтатели..
<Eugine> поверьте, вот общаешься с людьми старшего школьного возраста(или младшего студенческого), и сразу видно, кто в детстве книг много читал, кто хоть что-то, а кто только букварь в 1-ом классе
<Eugine> уровень развития сильно отличается
<Nor8> Eugine: Кстати, о чтении. Благодаря стремительному развитию рынка е-читалок, читать становиться по-новому интересно
<artus> Eugine, а ты того, не общайся ) меньше растройств будет)
<skrishi> Nor8: Читавевека
<Eugine> когда в универе работал - приходилось
<skrishi> блин, если правильно произношу название )
<Eugine> сейчас, слава богу, и общаюсь только по мере необходимости
<Nor8> Eugine: Поддержу, в процессе обучения это все хорошо видно
<Eugine> преподавал что-нибудь?
<artus> Eugine, хех, я когда в универе работал вообще каждому второму бы гвоздь в голову забивал)
<Nor8> skrishi: Так что за "Читавевека"?
<Eugine> да сейчас почти всем надо гвозди в голову забивать
<Nor8> Eugine: Этой в какой стране? )))
<Nor8> Это*
<Eugine> у меня друг работает, там же где и я работал(на кафедре матанализа(физмат)), говорит, что сейчас на физмат полнейшие кретины идут учиться
<skrishi> Nor8: ну если коротко, то это просто разговоры буддийского учителя.. он в них рассуждает о свойствах ума
<Eugine> сейчас на физмате в первом семестре ввели предмет "адаптационный курс математики" - школьная программа математики
<Nor8> skrishi: Ага, понял о чем речь, название неправильно ты назвал, если не ошибаюсь "Трипитака"
<Eugine> в серьезном, блин университете!
<skrishi> Nor8: ещё хорошие вещи писал ТД Судзуки... тоже дзен мастер.. тоже приятные вещи, которые заставляют задуматься о свойствах ума
<Eugine> и не все сдают, между прочим
<skrishi> Nor8: нет, не трипитака ))) щас найду её.. пришлю точно
<Nor8> skrishi: Ну вообще то, нужно быть подготовленным для чтения такой литературы, да и русский цзен суровее чтоле, махровее )))))
<Nor8> skrishi: Да и Судзуки это японский взгляд на вещи, а он очень спецефичен
<skrishi> Nor8: CITTAVIVEKA
<skrishi> http://dalma.ru/library/index.html
<skrishi> в самом низу
<Eugine> а то, что е-читалки развиваются - это хорошо
<Eugine> хотя я люблю печатный вариант
<Nor8> Eugine: Это анахронизм, да и лес беречь нужно)))
<skrishi> Nor8: дело не в дзен, не в суровости и не в рускости.. дело вообще не в этом.. это оборотная сторона работы сознания.. это вопрос который позволяет понять что есть что.. а дальше ты сам можешь думать принимать это или нет.. и не обязательно принимать это как дзе
<Nor8> skrishi:  Как православный ересь заморскую порицаю, но ради научного интереса прочту, тем более, что тема далеко не новая)))))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так с компами бумаги стали пользовать больше...
<Eugine> Nor8: вспоминается давнишняя карикатура про гибриды
<skrishi> Nor8: дзен - это не вера.. это как порицать математику.. и эта ошибка происходит именно от того что ничего не знаем об этом
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Нужно прекращать эту порочную практику, оставить только туалетную, остальную запретить!
<Eugine> где стоит мужик рядом со своим гибридом и думает, мол как хорошо ездить на машине и не портить окружающий мир
<Eugine> а на заднем плане видны трубы ТЭЦ, делающей электричество, для зарядки гибрида
<skrishi> Eugine: можно использовать солнечные батареи или ветряные мельницы
<Nor8> skrishi: Не стоить думать, что вы единственный, кто знает что такое дзен. Просто есть разные традиции понимания, что такое "ум" и для чего нужен
 * skrishi ушёл читать хрень
<fed0r> Хелп, опять. error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.50
<fed0r> Стоит libavutil49
<Nor8> skrishi: Под "хренью" подразумевалась пржед всего художественная литература))))
<Nor8> Eugine: В любом случае, при гибридах нагрузка на экологию снижается
<Nor8> Eugine: Если освоят термояд и так далее (хотя я и сомневаюсь, что это быстро получится), то будет совсем норм
<skrishi> Nor8: нет.. учебник по css
<skrishi> fed0r: ставь проги из дебов, блин.. апт сам подтянит что нужно.. а если нет, будешь компилить и ставить
<Nor8> skrishi: Кстати, в рамках университетского курса по восточным практикам и религиям особое внимание уделялось правильному переводу и толкование основных терминов, в том читсле и в рамках буддизма. Вы владеете словарем?
<Eugine> буддисты хреновы:)
<skrishi> Nor8: я не считаю буддизм буддизмом )))
<Nor8> skrishi: В смысле, исказили все попы..тьфу, ламы?
<Eugine> Nor8, а на кого ты учился-то, что у тебя такие курсы были?
<skrishi> Nor8: например, все европейцы считают что в буддизме куча течений, сект и тд.. но поо факту это не так
<Eugine> и правильно
<Eugine> от христианства гораздо больше сект и течений, чем от буддизма
<Nor8> Eugine:  Не совсем так, в целом одинаково
<Eugine> сейчас настанет 2012 и опять наши православные(и католики, и протестанты, и все остальные) себя убивать начнут
<Eugine> а буддистам все будет пофигу
<Nor8> Eugine: А когда христиане себя массово убивали?
<barabashka> каждый день об стенку бьются... людишки
<skrishi> в буддизме нет сект ))
<skrishi> блин.. )))
<skrishi> вечно всё христиане опошлят :D
<Eugine> В Джонстауне  (сектантское поселение в Гайане) организация из 909  членов «Народного  Храма», возглавляемая Джимом  Джонсом, совершила массовый суицид в 1978 году. Из 918 погибших 276 были  дети.[
<Eugine> хотя бы
<Nor8> skrishi: Уже есть)))
<barabashka> в африке какое вероисповедание ... все-таки канал ubuntu=)
<Nor8> skrishi: Кстати, ссылку на хороший ресурс скинул, спс
<skrishi> Nor8: нету там сект.. школ, течений.. это только европейцы делят всё на части
<Nor8> Eugine: Да это ж в Африке)))
<Nor8>  skrishi: Они же, кстати, об условности этого разделения, так же как и перевода основных понятий, говорят в своих описаниях
<Eugine> но христиане же
<Eugine> или они себя ими считают
<Nor8> Eugine: Самозванцы)) Нлпишники бездарные))))
<xmichael91> всем привет:-) а где у х-сервера задается какой менеджер окон запускать?
<Eugine> так нормальные же христиане и не совершают самоубийств
<Eugine> мы же про секты говорим
<barabashka> xmichael91: при старте же когда вводишь логин
<Nor8> Eugine:  В христианстве запрет на это дело, значит сектанты не христиане)))
<Eugine> африканские христиане, между прочем, до сих пор обрезание вместо крещения делают
<Eugine> они тоже не христиане?
<artus> Eugine, Nor8 харош офтопить)
<skrishi> во-во.. давно пора
<Nor8> Eugine:  В Африке до сих пор жертвоприношения приносят и что?)))
<Eugine> *между прочим
<xmichael91> barabashka, у меня при старте системы пытается стартовать кде, вылетает почти сразу в командную строку. пишу стартх, запускается уже гном, который я недавно поставил. как заставить запускать гном всегда?
<Nor8> artus: Зачитался?)))))
<Eugine> так то точно не христиане
<artus> Nor8, не) пока постирал бороду вы тут на 2 тома настрочили)
<barabashka> xmichael91: Система -Администрирование -Экран входа в систему там можно сеанс задать по умолчанию
<skrishi> на костёр их =0)
<Nor8> artus:  Каждый правоверный стирает бороду раз, а то и два раза , в день))))))
<Eugine> а если бороды вообще нету?
<Nor8> Eugine: Придется исправить )))
<xmichael91> barabashka, а из командной строки/конфиг где, не подскажете?:-)
<Eugine> эй, дзен-буддисты
<Eugine> я так понял, не я один поддатый?
<barabashka> xmichael91: увы
<skrishi> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<artus> skrishi, те чего?
<skrishi> да надоел бордель (((
<Eugine> ^)
<Eugine> :)
<artus> да уже ж вроде прекратили)
<skrishi> ну лана ) тогда сори
<Nor8> skrishi: А в борделе нет бесплатный?
<barabashka> xmichael91: дык если через стартх гном запускается то можно через GUI сделать эту операцию )
<artus> xmichael91, зачем ты ставил в кубунту гном ?
<xmichael91> barabashka, после установке пакетов metacity на kubuntu,  у меня в меню администрировании нет указанного вами пункта :-(
<barabashka> artus: наверное затем же зачем ставят в убунту кде и др.
<artus> вот всегда было интересно, а зачем все это? )))
<barabashka> xmichael91: а версия убунты ?
<xmichael91> artus, полегче хотел менеджер. да и не срослась с кде сразу после установки
<Nor8> artus: Для эксперимента. Мол, смогу ли я?
<artus> xmichael91, ну как бе тебе сказать, кде полегче гнома вобщето)
<barabashka> artus: это правда ?
<artus> Nor8, для эксперимента есть вбокс )
<artus> barabashka, да
<xmichael91> кубунту maverick
<barabashka> xmichael91: 10 10?
<barabashka> пфф
<barabashka> )
<Nor8> artus: Но не все о нем знают
<xmichael91> barabashka, она:-)
<skrishi> xmichael91:                      /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<skrishi> не?
<AndreX> всем привет
<skrishi> AndreX, привет
<Eugine> q
<xmichael91> хорошо, а почему при старте системы и при выполнении команды startx икс запускается с разными параметрами?
<artus> потому что gdm/kdm
<artus> и да, для запуска иксов тебе достаточно sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<skrishi> но тогда у него кеды запустяться
<artus> тогда у него запустится гдм, где он сможет выбрать что запустить)
<artus> если конечно у него не стоит автологин )
<xmichael91> а чем плох стартх? мне нужно чтоб при запуске системы икс запускал гном!  я как бывший виндузятник предположил что при запуске кубунту выполняет что то типа init.d/x11 start kdm, я хочу изменить эти параметры запуска Х, где же искать заветное место запуска кд
<artus> xmichael91, повторяю еще раз, при запуске системы стартует kdm , вот запусти его, выбери грузить гном, грузить по умолчанию, и будет те щатстье )
<artus> xmichael91, а startx это дела минувших дней )
<Nor8> xmichael91 А можно еще запустить в сейф моде и все пофиксить
<artus> sudo kdmsetup и настраивай чего грузить по дефолту  )
<xmichael91> artus, хорошо, я понял, попробую. странно, думал что гуишной настройкой тут мало кто пользуется:)
<skrishi> xmichael91: артус сегодня добрый, поэтому не кидается гуглом и кодом ))
<Nor8>  skrishi: Ну так, с чистой бородой то))))
<xmichael91> это радует:-) этого и ждешь от канала. спасибо всем, буду разбираться.
<fed0r> Как включить видеокатру АТИ на ноуте с переключаемой графикой,
<Nor8> fed0r: Что за переключаемая графика?
<Soft_> hi all
<Soft_> Кто юзает оперу?
<fed0r> Soft_, я.
<fed0r> Nor8, INTEL <-> ATI RADEONHD 5600
<Nor8> fed0r: Интель отключить в биосе, АТИ заработает при рестарте
<Soft_> fed0r, какие косяки и неприятности могут быть
<skrishi> Soft_: ну для начала, невозможность толькозоваться донлодхелпером
<Soft_> skrishi, да ладно! вроде скачал это расширение (Оперу 11 поставил)
<Soft_> правда не знаю где оно проявит себя
<SergeyCA4ok> как зарегистрировать ник?
<SergeyCA4ok> в какой комнате можно понаблюдать треп об убунту (мож чего интересного увижу)
<SergeyCA4ok> ?
<SergeyCA4ok> тихоо...
<fed0r> EVERYONE GOES TO BED NOW
<AndreX> ?
<fed0r> or you;ll be tagged sysadmins throughout the whole life
<fed0r> Я-то в спб, да и 12% заряда осталось
<Soft_> Блин... ппц опера.. пишет что грузит какие то элементы 121/121... уже ахренеть сколько грузит
<fed0r> Все, дисконнект.
<Soft_> Народ, в опере есть расширение, которое переводит выделенный текст, только оно не переводит, пока все элементы не загружены, а элементы страницы никогда не загружны все
<_d4vid> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-29
<Eugine> никогда не пользуйтесь модемами фирмы интеркросс
<skrishi> это мне напоминает фразу: "Никогда не ешь пингвинов" (с)
<_d4vid> ре
<_d4vid> Евгений вай?
<skrishi> он ушёл )
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> не спится?
<_d4vid> бб
<skrishi> да.. читаю про юзабилити
<Lynk> 0_0 это кто такой злой сегодня что столько голосов дал?)
<skrishi> это вчера оперы баловали )
<skrishi> кто перезаходил с тех снялос.. а это спят )
<Lynk> skrishi, да уж прикольно
<Lynk> кто может подсказать апплет скорости сети
<skrishi> в гноме?
<artus> он там 1н
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> пкм по панели добавить на панель.. он там по умолчанию
<Lynk> skrishi, artus и как он называется если не секрет?
<artus> аплет скорости сети )
<skrishi> Индикатор скорости 0.15.2
<Lynk> skrishi, индикатор скорости не стоит по умолчанию, я его только что установил, если быть точнее это прога Netspeed
<skrishi> погоди, прога это одно, а аплет другое
<skrishi> алет идёшь в штатной поставке с гуглом
<Lynk> skrishi, не просто после установки Netspeed и появляется апплет, до этого его не было
<skrishi> его просто нужно добавить на панель
<Lynk> skrishi, не идет, проверено
<skrishi> у меня эта прога не стоит.. но аплет у меня есть
<artus> ${downspeedf eth0} ${upspeedf eth0} в коньки и всех то делов )
<Lynk> skrishi, а у тя че стоит?
<skrishi> гном
<Lynk> artus, у меня в коньках уже стоит не парься, просто чтоб не только на раб столе было
<Lynk> skrishi, да я про саму систему, 10.04? 10.10? 11?
<skrishi> 10.10
<Lynk> skrishi, ну вот видимо поэтому и стоит по умолчанию потому что у меня 10.04 и плюс ко всему х64
<skrishi> ну тебе виднее, что у тебя там стоит, а что нет...
<Lynk> ну вот) просто по умолчанию его не быол как и многих полезных апплетов, пришлось ручками добавлять
<artus> sudo apt-get install gnome-applets и все есть
<Lynk> artus, ну не совсем все, потому как апплет для управлениями плеерами не идет в этой сборке и его надо устанавливать отдельно
<artus> ну все дефолтные вроде, так сказать расширеный набор
<artus> а управление плеером это как бе уже другая тема )
<artus> так можно и до запроса управления конкретным плеером скатится)
<Lynk> artus, ну это конечно да но апплет который у меня охватывает если не все так большинство плееров так что в принципе могли бы и его запихнуть для разнообразия и удобства)
<skrishi> в гноме по умолчанию не удобные плеера стоят ((
<Lynk> skrishi, смотря какие ты имеешь ввиду
<skrishi> блин, по юзабилити веб-сайтов столько воды в сети.. уже устал читать (((((
<Lynk> skrishi, ну дык а ты что хотел, 21 век)
<artus> skrishi, сео такое сео, да?
<skrishi> может мне тоже написать книгу?
<skrishi> типо, как сидеть на канале убунту-ру? ))
<skrishi> причем правила не писать,прсто казать что они всётаки есть )))
<Lynk> skrishi, валяй, тома на два-три))
<skrishi> с сео всё понятно.. с узабилити не понятно.. я конечно проведу проверку на удобство пользованием, когда буду делать дизайн, но блин.. не ужели нельзя сказать просто правила.. опять всему всё придумывай
<artus> хы, посмотрел обзор DESTEN CyberBook U872 , что сказать , хочуууу
<skrishi> это чо?
<skrishi> типа букредер?
<artus> skrishi, http://habrahabr.ru/company/intel/blog/112608/#habracut
<artus> там кортинок оооч много
<Lynk> artus, жесть чумаданчиг))
<artus> ога, но он тупо не убиваемый )
<Lynk> artus, да я уже вижу)) мде... и сколько это чудо стоит))
<artus> говорят что около 80к
<skrishi> а на него гигтег встанет?
<skrishi> убунту*
<Lynk> artus, да не мало, но он этого стоит, всегда охото было со злости швырнуть в ноуто снежком или покататься на нем с горки))
<artus> по идее должен
<skrishi> не знаю.. мне както эти фичи агента 007 побарабану..
<skrishi> прикольно конечно
<artus> Lynk, особенно если до этого меня восхищал деловский гугед 630 кажись, который при такой же цене ну напорядок скромнее в начинке ) при том что опять же в габаритах побольше
<skrishi> больше всего порадовал моник, который поворачивается.. жене удобно картинки будет показывать.. а то у нас разворот под 90 градусов ))
<artus> skrishi, ога, а если жена откажется посмотреть то можно и запустить им через всю комнату)
<skrishi> =)) злой ты.. у меня жена золото с брельянтами ))
<Lynk> artus, да машинка жесть конечно, особенно прикольно если сидишь на лавочке и лазеешь в инете и к те подходит парочка гопников и давай к ноуту лезть а ты так простенько им по голове им и они оба в травме))
<artus> гг
<skrishi> а потом ты в #
<Lynk> что меня не очень порадовало в данном аппарате так это резистивный дисплей, он конечно надежен но все же не сравнится с качественным емкостным экраном, плюс еще и мультитач
<artus> Lynk, тебе серьезно на таком апарате мультитач нужен? )))
<skrishi> блин.. ппц.. почему у нас веб дизайнеры не могут сделать нормальные странички, что бы их было удобно читать, и нормально в них ориентироваться?
<Lynk> artus, да нет ну просто если уж пользоваться "большим" экраном то в полной мере а не тыкать в одно место)
<skrishi> а ещё меня порадовало вот это http://mironovacolor.org/
<skrishi> жесть просто
<artus> Lynk, мне как то хватает и обычного клика) причем независимо от диагонали экрана)
<Lynk> artus, ну каждому свое, я уже около трех лет хожу с сенсорными телефонами и именно с резистивными экранами и емкостные мне больш нравяться)
<skrishi> !хелп
<skrishi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Ну понг, и что?
<skrishi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skrishi> это не то ((
<skrishi> !img
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='img'
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> это?
<skrishi> не.. картинки
<artus> itmages.ru
<skrishi> а он не знает?
<artus> а зачем ?
<artus> хотя можно научить конечно
<skrishi> ну просто я например скоро опять забуду )
<skrishi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/113500/f3b2a904
<artus> а не, умеет
<skrishi> хотя моежет уже и нет
<artus> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<skrishi> надо запомнить )
<skrishi> короче на фаерфокс блокирует.. почему не знаю? есть предположения?
<artus> кого блокирует?
<skrishi> адон для броузера )) я тебе картинку кинул ))
<artus> аа
<artus> нажми разрешить)
<artus> проблема то )
<skrishi> ну я привык что он всё лишнее блокирует сам.. обычно не ошибается
<skrishi> и потом я же уже устанавливал адоны и никогда такого не было.. это вообще первый раз
<skrishi> я догнал почему
<skrishi> лан.. пол шестого, блин.. пора спать
<skrishi> пока всем
<infernal> есть кто?
<infernal> ладно будем ждать
<TheThing> аххаха наткнулся на форуме: chkconfig --list | grep nfslock / nfslock         0:off   1:off   2:off   3:on    4:on    5:on    6:off / Это означает, что в четверг, пятницу и субботу сервис включен?
<nebuhada> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<TheThing> А почему в top'е видно по 10 одинаковых процессов апача и по 15 - мускуля?
<TheThing> ну и еще некоторые так, хотя не в таких количествах
<lepota> :)
<lepota> у меня ни одного нет :)
<lepota> ps может? :)
<Nebulosa> а почему нет?
<Nebulosa> пусть 20 процессов, лишь бы работало
<TheThing> наверное, не ставил апач...
<lepota> дак видимо не напрягают систему :)
<lepota> я только запустил
<TheThing> Nebulosa: да пусть. просто пытаюсь логику понять, почему написано - 70 процессов выполняется, когда демонов и программ меньше
<TheThing> если бы еще чем-то различались записи - я бы понял. но они идентичны во всех столбцах...
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, наверное, потому что у тебя запущено 10 форков апача и 15 форков мускуля?
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: наверное :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в мануал послать или сам найдешь?
<TheThing> то есть оптимизировать тут нечего, программе виднее
<TheThing> пошли. в чей мануал?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/147 читай с "Теперь собственно то, ради чего мы ставили nginx"
<TheThing> В Unix-системах, fork() — системный вызов, создающий новый (дочерний) процесс, идентичный выполняющему этот вызов...
<lepota> во блин - а не работает оказывается
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: ыыы опять гникс, тупь апач крутится что такого?
<Nebulosa> пусть*
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ты бы сам там прочитал где я сказал, прежде, чем писать
<inkvizitor68sl> sweet chiiiiild in time...
<inkvizitor68sl> you'll see the liiiiiight
<inkvizitor68sl> ....
<inkvizitor68sl> nmae
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> the line то есть
<TheThing> хы. забавно.
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: но это все-таки немножко не то. там указывается решение, а мне были инетересны причины. причины - запущенный процесс вызывает дочерние и они все видны в топе. вот и все =)
<lepota> ппц где-то настройки накосячены видимо :) но мускуля все равно в топе нет - не топ видимо :)
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/prefork.html
<inkvizitor68sl> до дыр читать
<inkvizitor68sl> A single control process is responsible for launching child processes which listen for connections and serve them when they arrive. Apache always tries to maintain several spare or idle server processes, which stand ready to serve incoming requests. In this way, clients do not need to wait for a new child processes to be forked before their requests can be served.
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<TheThing> есть версия не префорк, насколько я помню
<inkvizitor68sl> ну посмотри что у тебя стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> -worker работает так же в общем то
<TheThing> у меня-то она. ок, почитаю, гран мерси )
<inkvizitor68sl> worker использует несколько процессов, у каждого по несколько тредов
<inkvizitor68sl> у префорка - 1 процесс = 1 тред
<TheThing> "Apache всегда пробует держать в запасе несколько неиспользуемых серверных процессов, которые готовы обработать поступающие запросы."
<TheThing> м.
<inkvizitor68sl> но anyway все процессы выполняют одну и ту же задачу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме управляющего у префорка
<TheThing> понял, успокоился, маньячно стремиться всеми силами уменьшить циферку выводимого числа тасков в системе не буду )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще на голом вебсервере гонять их больше 3-4 не имеет смысла
<Nebulosa> TheThing: всё правильно решил [x]
<TheThing> голый - это какой? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя у меня и на highload 4 форка молотят обычно
<TheThing> понятно
<lepota> XAMPP: Starting diagnose...
<lepota> XAMPP: Sorry, I've no idea what's going wrong.
<lepota> че за херь вчера норм все было :)))
<Nebulosa> xampp он такой
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, говно
<inkvizitor68sl> lepota, умри!
<lepota> чего й то вдруг? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не трожьте какашку, вонять не будет
<nebuhada> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<lepota> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<lepota> бред
<rapidsp> 500 байт в подарок
<Nebulosa> 4000 бит в подарок!
<rapidsp> блин... 11.04 обновляется и каждые 5 минут спрашивает какая у меня клавиатура...
<rapidsp> неужели все так плохо
<Nebulosa> так какая?
<rapidsp> хм... белая
<lepota> white?
<rapidsp> опана... 38 ядрышко...
<inkvizitor68sl> патченое?
<rapidsp> хз
<rapidsp> качает чета...
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> надо домой валить
<bgeyts667> В Десктопной 11.04 Unity будет по умолчанию?!
<inkvizitor68sl> http://onegadget.ru/og/14366 жесть
<nebuhada> да, это жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, уехал
<rapidsp> конфуз с 38 ядром
<rapidsp> иксы загрузиться забыли
<nebuhada> а насильно не загружаются?
<Nebulosa> о боги.. уже 38-е?
<Nebulosa> при установке нового ядра надо видеодрова переставлять
<rapidsp> Nebulosa: скорей всего, но с другой стороны они ж с репов стоят и в процессе все само перестраивалось
<AndreX> Nebulosa, нет не нужно дрова переставлять
<rapidsp> по идее с индексом 38-1 по определению не должно работать :)
<Nebulosa> удиви меня
<Nebulosa> оно что уже с блобом идёт?
<rapidsp> бгг... окно логина ubuntu one мне ниче с клавы не давало вводить, пока пароль не введешь :)
<rapidsp> если его невидно то полное впечатление что клава вырубилась... блин
<SergeyIT> ку
<XuMuK> ку
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, ты чего в такую рань?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: дитё разбудило) вот сидим мультеги смотрим)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, аналогично ))
<korvin> SergeyIT, я смотрю ты тут пожизнено прописался, ку =)
<SergeyIT> korvin, привет. Так общения не хватает по компам. На работе не с кем.
<chelaxe> ку
<AndreX> chelaxe: re
<chelaxe> скай
<SergeyIT> chelaxe, не буди лихо..
<chelaxe> )))
 * skai заворочался во сне, но вроде еще спит
<[optic]> хай
<zVOLKzRuS> превед всем!
<SergeyIT> скаю -> "спят усталые админы, опы спят..."
<skai> только скай проснулся - тут бузяяяят...
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, нуну
<man-kafa> Всем здрасте, коллеги! Вчера обновилось ядро до 2.6.35-25. Иксы не загружаются. Я один такой?
<skai> man-kafa: да
<skai> следующий вопрос
<man-kafa> skai: понял. Пошёл копать матчасть.
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> man-kafa, логи
<inkvizitor68sl> показывай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хммм...я такой пугающий?
<SergeyIT> man-kafa, проприетарные драйвера ставил?
<inkvizitor68sl> и что значит "не загружаются" ?
<skai> man-kafa: ты бы хоть сказал, жалуется ли он на чтото
<man-kafa> Сначала покопаюсь сам, спрошу более детально. Ставил драйвер Catalist на видюху ATI перед этим.
<skai> kede: на не обманишь:)
<kede> ))
<kede> откуда он блин этот ник взял
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: убери уже всеобщее плюсование
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @dep[
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<skai> теперь дзен^_^
<skai> @deop
<skai> а еще говорят, что в греции блокада интернета
<inkvizitor68sl> shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, в египте
<skai> ааа
<skai> точно.тогда нормально, что с меня греки качают
<skai> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да, ты действительно суров)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну забанить тяя не могу.пробовал шарикова забанить.бот отказался
<skai> кик - ты автореджйнешь
<skai> только войс
<skai> как мера общественного порицания
<inkvizitor68sl> @ban inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban inkvizitor68sl
<skai> :D
<skai> @unban inkvizitor68sl
<skai> @kban sharikoff 60
<skai> @ban sharikoff
<bggooo> Извращенцы :)
<AndreX> опы - весёлый народ )
<skai> @mode -b *!~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban sharikoff
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: послал тя бот?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host sharikoff
<inkvizitor68sl>  you can't ban him/her/it. трололо
<skai> а мну?
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/skai
<skai> @kban inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<skai> @kban skai
<inkvizitor68sl> полудурок)
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b *!~skai@unaffiliated/skai
<TheThing> мдэ
<SergeyIT> а это была утренняя зарядка опов...
<skai> SergeyIT: разминка банометов:)
<nexxxt> всем привет
<hunter-12> всем к
<hunter-12> у
<hunter-12> кто знает, что за прога update-apt-xapi??
<hunter-12> есть кто жывой??
 * skai как зомби выполз ищ пещеры
<[optic]> неа, никого
<skai> мозгиииии...мозгииии....
 * skai разочаровался найти добычу и вполз в пещеру обратно, причитая: "снова голод...снова не нашел мозгиии..."
<hunter-12> никто не знает что это за прога?
<hunter-12> вылезла, отела 130 мб чтоль и 40% проца и обратно уползла..
<rapidsp> hunter-12: обновлялка
<hunter-12> а что она обновляет?
<hunter-12> список пакетов?
<hunter-12> почему так долго, она наверно еще что то считает
<rapidsp> хз...
<skrishi> всем привет
<skrishi> принг
<skrishi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Понг понг понг...
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Fail!
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Failed!
<skai> не везет нам
<AndreX> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<SergeyIT> hunter-12, судя по информации - собирает информацию о деб пакетах...
<[optic]> хай
<AndreX> хм
<TomFarr> кого нибудь интересует вопрос кодирования и обработки видео в линукс как меня или нет?
<skai> не.никого не интересует
<TomFarr> skai, за всех отвечаешь?
<skai> не.за тебя не отвечаю
<_d4vid> TomFarr, а именно?
<_d4vid> Здрасте пипл )
<Lorgus> а дерево всетаки упало
<Lorgus> на провода....
<Lorgus> эххх
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> пойду сфоткаю....
<hunter-12> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Понг.
<hunter-12> ))
<TomFarr> _d4vid, мне нужно в питиви скодировать видео и слепить его со звуком... сей час идет обсуждение кодеков для кодирования
<hunter-12> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Понг понг понг...
<hunter-12> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Fail!
<hunter-12> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Ну понг, и что?
<hunter-12> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Ну понг, и что?
<AndreX> банг
<hunter-12> ))
<AzurUb> Ребята а куды тему с курсорами класть нада?? чо то я в темы засунул у мя не появилось
<hunter-12> ping
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, Есть контакт.
<hunter-12> кто знает, как ускорить kwin?
<[Raiden]> поставить кде 4.6
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ку
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: ку у мну и стоит))
<_d4vid> и какие ошушения?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю как, погугли, опций там впринципе не много, можно и самому перепробовать
<hunter-12> а квин в бубунте 9.04 и 9.10 не тормозил..
<[Raiden]> либо замени его на компиз или опенбокс :)
<hunter-12> ))
<hunter-12> нее хочу именно квин
<[Raiden]> на моем железе в 4.6 он ощутимо быстрей предыдущих
<_d4vid> Томм ты пробывал другие гуи где больше возможностей тоесть оптимизации конвертора.
<hunter-12> под гентой слегка помоглла перекомпиляция с флагом xcomp кажется..
<hunter-12> он время от времени тормозит..
<hunter-12> а врепах убунты самый последний видео драйвер от ати?
<_d4vid> TomFarr,
<[Raiden]> У тебя случайно не ядрооо с мейджик 200 патчем?
<hunter-12> тоесть
<hunter-12> у меня версия ядра не из репа
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<hunter-12> с kernel.ubuntu.com
<hunter-12> родное да и это но меньше глючит
<Nastya>  привет всем
<hunter-12> Nastya: ку
<hunter-12> иногда при запуске начинают падать процессы
<hunter-12> кстати, как лечить?
<Nastya> hunter-12, посмотри логи  на наличие ошибок
<Nastya> потом уже будет понятно что дальше делать
<hunter-12> впринцыпе правильно
<hunter-12> тока нада вспомнить, где логи лежат))
<_d4vid> TomFarr, http://mein-neues-blog.de/tragtor-gui-for-ffmpeg/#inter попробуй.
<baltazor> всем првивет, имею раздел реид6 на 14 ТБ , при помощи cfdisk создаю раздел primary на все пространство далее write после этого выхожу, если еще раз захожу вижу что использовалось на 14 ТБ а 800 гиг , почему так? и как можно использовать все пространство
<Nastya> hunter-12,  /var/log/
<hunter-12> да я помню))
<hunter-12> помоему сегфолт
<[Raiden]> baltazor: по умолчанию нейкий % , вроде 5, резервируетссся для нужд рута. Уменьшается\отключается во время формата, или после , командой tune2fs
<[Raiden]> если я вопрос понял.
<baltazor> [Raiden]: не правильно, я не могу создать раздел на 14 ТБ , а не отформатировать
<[Raiden]> А..
<baltazor> [Raiden]: про 5% я знаю, но позвольте 14 ТБ и  800 гб , далеко не 5%
<[Raiden]> Незнаю, вид разметки ещё может влиять, если вид записи обычный мбр, то раздел не может быть больше чем 2тб
<baltazor> [Raiden]: точно .... а убунту работает с gpt ?
<baltazor> [Raiden]: вечно я про мбр забываю (
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю, может работать, но создавать придется не фдиском, а в parted
<[Raiden]> могу врать )
<Galaxy2000> аа неврите !
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл про линукс и 3тб хдд, таких тем много и там будет как создавать гпт
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<awas1952> Nastya: а почему Вы забанены на #archlinux-ru ?
<awas1952> Там нынче самозванца опера списали и наводят порядок, может, и Вам бан был поставлен несправедливо?
<Nastya> awas1952, разве?
<Nastya> хм... сейчас попробую зайти
<awas1952> Nastya: а, это quiet.
<awas1952> Впрочем, ненамного лучше.
<Nastya>  awas1952  query
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите делаю df -h |grep "[0-9]%" но получаю всю строку.
<[v-8]_jupiter> А надо только проценты занятого места
<TomFarr> люди у меня сорц лист пустой, че делать? Где там утилита управления источниками приложений в убунте?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как грепом стобцы выводить, можно так: df -h |awk '{print $5}'
<antik> TomFarr: в графике?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: спс
<dRaziel> Здраствуйте, уважаемые может кто помочь собрать пакет на убунте? конфиг файл нид
 * jillsmitt все кдешники уже переползли на кде 4.6?
<baltazor> [Raiden]: кстати а ты делал когда то стресс тест для винтов на убунте?
<baltazor> jillsmitt: кде уже на 4.6
<baltazor> jillsmitt: ?
<Nastya> поскажите использует ли кто iPod с  Rythmbox?
<[Raiden]> нет,  я не делал
<Nastya> а то я думаю себе плеер для фитнесса взять но не уверена что он работает с линукс
<[Raiden]> и не только на убунте )
<baltazor> Nastya: ифон работал
<baltazor> Nastya: и работает
<Nastya> baltazor, с поддержкой плейлистов?
<baltazor> Nastya: ну музыку кидает , самое главное :)
<dRaziel> подскажите, может кто помочь собрать радиус-плагин для openvpn'и?
<_d4vid> ну как вам кде 4.6 глюков много?
<jillsmitt> baltazor: я уже юзаю
<baltazor> _d4vid: я на 4.4 еще забил на кеды
<jillsmitt> много приятностей
<_d4vid> балтазар а сейчас на чём?
<baltazor> _d4vid: 1) балтазор 2) на гноме
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> сорри
<_d4vid> а я с гнома пересел.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: да вроде нет, не много, но тем кто говорит что плазма давно не падает верить не стоит :) Мне удалось уронить плазмойдом stasks
<_d4vid> ;)
<_d4vid> а где она 4.6 мож. мне тоже обновится с 4.5.5
<[Raiden]> на ппа, линк есть в новости на kubuntu.org
<_d4vid> данке
<TomFarr> antik, да, я уже нашел интересно что ты подскажешь
<jillsmitt> http://itmages.ru/image/view/113693/1d8f32fa
<antik> администрирование- источник приложений, кэп? =)
<lepota> :)
<antik> ну или файлик /etc/apt/sources.list
<TomFarr> antik, нет такого
<TomFarr> antik, пустой файл
<antik> гном?
<TomFarr> гном
<dRaziel> под рутом зайди
<TomFarr> да я всегда под рутом
<baltazor> jillsmitt: что то такое сделали , жесть
<baltazor> TomFarr: а это плохо
<antik> оочень плохо
<SergeyIT> ужасно
<lepota> ваще ужс
<antik> беспредел
<jillsmitt> больше с ним не разговариваем
<lepota> да - в бан его
<[optic]> ))
<lepota> чтоб под рутом не сидел
<_d4vid> хахха
<[optic]> перманентный бан ему
<_d4vid> пусть сидит вам то что)
<dRaziel> =)
<lepota> как это что - все не под рутом - а он под рутом - не честно
<jillsmitt> нет не пусть
<antik> правой кнопкой по меню, изменить и найди в нужном подразделе источник приложений и поставь галочку
<lepota> пусть создаст себе учетку user и сидит под ней :)
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> TomFarr, /etc/apt/sources.list.save есть
<AndreX> ?
<antik> да ладно, разок удалит под рутом хомяк за полминуты и поймет что это не хорошо...
<lepota> нене - лучше /etc/shadow
<[Raiden]> каждый юзает как хочет, или как может. Не будем ругаться )
<AndreX> или rm -rf /
<dRaziel> xD
<TomFarr> AndreX, вообще есть все. только графическая утилита управления источниками приложений находится в синаптике, в меню настройки
<antik> AndreX: кажется уже давно залочили такую вещь =(
<_d4vid> да мы всётаки за линуксом а не за виндой) линукс свободна! во всех отношениях
<lepota> давайте все под рут перейдем
<_d4vid> если тебе надо переходи
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> администрирование- источник приложений в 10.10 не видно по умолчанию в меню, включит надо в редакторе меню. Либо запускать руками или юзать опции в центре приложений или в окне обновлений - по вкусу
<[Raiden]> в кде мне панельки не особо нравятся, как то очень старо как мир... Даже мс поняла что такой список окон на панели не удобен, когда окон много
<antik> а я и забыл, что у меня стоит 10.04
<[Raiden]> а в гноме эо решается установкой dockbarx или заменой панельки на 1 из доков )
<[Raiden]> Так, мысли вслух.
<_d4vid> ты не отвлекайся .. )
<_d4vid> обновилися.. нука перезайдукось
<[Raiden]> ещё квину есть куда стремиться, он заметно ускорился но компиз шустрее.
<dRaziel> есть кто рулит g++? чот у меня неполучается=\
<_d4vid> hm
<_d4vid> да быстрота чувствуется..
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохоххооо
<Offoffoff> Рождество грядёт!
<Offoffoff> скажите, у всех .Xsession в домашней директории есть? Что там внутри? а?
<AndreX> Offoffoff, и тебе привет )
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию его нету.
<_d4vid> ухх долфин сбоку фича .. класс )
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: опа...  тут есть. Надо убить.
<Offoffoff> _d4vid: KDE не нужен
<baltazor> вопрос, как при помощи mkdir создать 1-33 папки, т.е. нужно создать последовательные папки upload1-33 , но что бы не писать 33 раза как то можно указать?
<swine> mkdir --help
<swine> например
<baltazor> а что то умнее?
<baltazor> я спросил прямой вопрос, а меня послали куда подальше
<baltazor> как обычно
<_d4vid> :)
<baltazor> swine: да и вообще вы сами то тот хелп читали ? если уж такие умные надо было написать man mkdir а не mkdir --help
<swine> baltazor, я сказал: например
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff: когда выйдет гном 3, возможно будет нужен )
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: для чего?
<swine> baltazor, девушку трахать тоже будешь помощи просить?
<[Raiden]> для ... Что бы было куда убежать.
<Offoffoff> baltazor: mdir name[1-33]
<Offoffoff> baltazor: проканало?
<baltazor> Offoffoff: неа)
<baltazor> и где опы когда тут матерятся
<baltazor> вчера за 2 буквы банили уже :D
<Offoffoff> ну тогда что-то подобное
<_d4vid> скоро будут ^
<[Raiden]> mkdir test{1..5}
<_d4vid> да
<[Raiden]> если забываете эти маски юзайте цикл )
<_d4vid> ник0 Хай )
<[Raiden]> забавно, echo {a..f}   в баше пашет, а в зш нет
<Aselicon> а че ни у кого войсов нету))
<Eugine> а ты хочешь войс?:)
<Aselicon> конечно)
<Aselicon> я люблю войсы
<Maratich> äðàñòå
<ubuntuhelp> Maratich! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Maratich> вот
<Maratich> драсте
<Aselicon> привет чтоли
<dRaziel> даров
<Maratich> эмм
<Maratich> вопрос есть
<Maratich> есть с кем можно поговорить про сайт ubuntu.ru?
<Aselicon> !q Maratich
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q Maratich'
<Aselicon> Maratich: в смысле
<Maratich> придираться люблю
<skrishi> есть с кем
<Maratich> слово безопастности не нравится
<Maratich> :)
<Aselicon> Maratich: продолжай
<AndreX> !q | Maratich
<ubuntuhelp> Maratich: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<AndreX> както так
<skrishi> угу )
<Aselicon> AndreX: понял)
<Maratich> извините :) главная страница ubuntu.ru. внизу справа Вестник безопастности Ubuntu (на английском языке).
<Aselicon> AndreX: а как том про - спрашивай, если знают ответят?
 * skrishi вспомнил фильм "Дороро" там был меч убивающий тролей )
<Maratich> не, я не того
<Maratich> я там не увидел контакта для связи
<[Raiden]> Maratich: Ты хотел перевести на русский?
<Maratich> я хотел связаться с одним человеком , могущим справить одну букву
<Maratich> исправить
<baltazor> человек Х меняющий букву Х на сайте Х
<baltazor> как загадочно :)
<Maratich> а вообще перед озвучиванием было произнесено [13:56] Maratich: придираться люблю :)
<Maratich> как то на оф сайте несолидно
<[Raiden]> Да , с поиском контактов беда...
<Aselicon> )))
<Maratich> там - да
<baltazor> [Raiden]: работает mkdir спс :)
<[Raiden]> Maratich: сча в приват скину
<skrishi> Maratich: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=38.0
<[Raiden]> baltazor: нп )
<Aselicon> !assk | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='assk'
<Aselicon> !ask | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon, please see my private message
<Maratich> спасибо большое , буду читать
<infernal> доброго времени суток, кто нибудь сталкивался с установкой драйверов и настройкой графики на asus eee pc 1201 ah(video Intel gma 3150)?
<skrishi> Maratich: думаю всё равно с Агафоновым связываться ))  он перенаправит
<skrishi> если что
<inkvizitor68sl> infernal, poulsbo ?
<dRaziel> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена 10.10. Я пытаюсь получить конфиг radiusplugin.so для openvpn. Я использовал g++ чтобы собрать этот плагин. Но у меня это неполучилось, так как неоразбираюсь с g++, прошу помочь. И в инете искал путевого ничего ненашел.
<Maratich> ну э, я видел что там last edit by Agafonov, но почты админы нету, а до форума сам не додумал
<[Raiden]> dRaziel: дядом с сорцами нету ридми или INSTALL ?
<[Raiden]> р*
<dRaziel> есть
<infernal> да poulsbo
<skrishi> Maratich: на форуме всегда есть обсуждение сайта.. это самый простой способ.. но не самый быстрый ))
<dRaziel> [Raiden]: реадми
<baltazor> dRaziel: обычно там пишут что нужно делать
<dRaziel> [Raiden]: причем только по настройке уже самого фрирадиуса но про конфиг ничего
<baltazor> dRaziel: вплоть до пошагового ввода компант
<Maratich> ну тут я все понял, есть еще вопрос про wine
<skrishi> какой )
<dRaziel> baltazor: чесно врать небуду, неспрашивал бы еслибы было
<Maratich> сталкивались с задержкой старта?
<skrishi> Maratich: не.. у меня всё тип-топ работает
<Maratich> 2-3 минуты после запуска win-приложения компьютер ничего не делает
<baltazor> dRaziel: ясно
<skrishi> Maratich: погуглить нужно
<baltazor> Maratich: как запускаешь приложение?
<Maratich> wine ./epsxe.exe например так
<baltazor> Maratich: ./ лишнее
<Maratich> wineboot --update помогает на один раз
<_d4vid> <dRaziel> http://techtots.blogspot.com/2010/01/configuring-openvpn-freeradius-mysql.html
<dRaziel> baltazor: нада собрать файлы в один конфиг файл проблема точто ховту фрибсдшки
<baltazor> Maratich: и что оно делает эти 2 - 3 мин.?
<Maratich> молчит
<Maratich> потом запускается так как должен
<Maratich> любое приложение
<Maratich> 7-zip даже
<Maratich> в консоли помимо прочего ___error: wine kernel boot init time out было
<Maratich> чтото типа этого
<dRaziel> _d4vid: я с тобой согласен, но гляди всамом начале пишут что нада so файлы кинуть это понятно, только http://www.nongnu.org/radiusplugin/index.html офф сайт его там архив и нада его собрать вот тут и загвоздочка вышла
<Maratich> для eve online сделал новый wineprefix  и каждый раз туда с консоли заходил перед стартом евы
<Maratich> ставил много всяких .Net через winetricks
<dRaziel> _d4vid: как собрать пишут какбы здесь http://abills.net.ua/wiki/doku.php/abills:docs:nas:openvpn:ru:openvpn  но неполучилось
<_d4vid> собрать в пакет?
<Offoffoff> Maratich: а нативного уже нет?
<dRaziel> да
<Maratich> уже неа
<[Raiden]> dRaziel: выш евроде нормальный линк дали.
<Maratich> отказались от поддержки
<[Raiden]> я могу попробовать собрать, правда у меня 64 бит...
<Maratich> смысл в том что не могу понять изза чего в основном префиксе тормоза
<dRaziel> [Raiden]: Был бы очень благодарен, прост уже незнаю что делать) ток завиртуалить фрибсд вдруг там получится))
<_d4vid> <dRaziel> какая ошибка?
<dRaziel> _d4vid: щас у меня мысль одна, попробую
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> dRaziel: сча выложу бинарник, но как я говорил, он под 64бит и собран в 10.10.
<[Raiden]> в приват улетело
<Aselicon> *kban Airwolf
<AndreX> хе хе
<Aselicon> )
<Aselicon> я в ОПа играю=)
<dRaziel> _d4vid: Низкий поклон
<dRaziel> вот ведь =\
<Aselicon> ребятки у кого мышь Х7 серии?
<_d4vid> н.п
<dRaziel> спс за ссылку я кстати и забыл про библиатеку gcrypt
<dRaziel> в нем и была проблема
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: а чем она разительно отличается от других славных мышей
<_d4vid> и кланится незачем)
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: там скрипты пихать можно
<AndreX> я вот тоже не пойму чем разеровская мыш отличается от обычной
<[Raiden]> брендом )
<Aselicon> AndreX: мб эргономичностью)
<baltazor> Aselicon: ну у меня A4Tech X7
<baltazor> Aselicon: она или не?
<Aselicon> baltazor: она
<dRaziel> x7 меня
<Aselicon> baltazor: скрипты используешь?
<baltazor> Aselicon: ну меня все и по умолчанию устраивает , уже привык)
<baltazor> Aselicon: неа, зачем ....
<[Raiden]> и может частотой срабатывания датчика, ибо геймерская. например обычные мышки дешевые 400-800мгц, а те что подороде до 2000мгц
<[Raiden]> или герц
<[Raiden]> склероз
<dRaziel> Aselicon: плохо что в 10.10 поддержку этой серии убрали
<dRaziel> глючит без патча(
<Aselicon> Короче кто на Х7 использует скрипты? мне нужно переназначить кнопки.
<dRaziel> [Raiden]: 3600мгц)
<[Raiden]> упс, остал от жизни.
<[Raiden]> от*
<Offoffoff> dRaziel: как это убрали?
<Offoffoff> dRaziel: смысл?
<Aselicon> dRaziel: у меня когда пробовал 10.10 все работало
<dRaziel> Aselicon: тоже хотел занятся этим)
<Aselicon> dRaziel: и
<dRaziel> Offoffoff: установил когда релиз вышел проблема была кнопки ненажимались
<[Raiden]> ваще 800мгц более чем хватает, что бы быть в топпе по фрагам ) не иметь каких-то случайных лагов
<dRaziel> патч есть в инете
<_d4vid> кому подкинуть влц плейлист русского тв? (анлимшикам)
<dRaziel> офф баг
<Offoffoff> _d4vid: жги
<[Raiden]> остальное больше маркетинг, продажа больших циферок
<dRaziel> [Raiden]: тоже верно )
<_d4vid> всё и в хорошей трансляции
<_d4vid> ок
<Aselicon> под виндой есть - "ОСКАР" а тут его не запустить
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: зачем? он не нужен
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: просто привяжи клавиши
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: а как??
<_d4vid> тут м3у файл. http://www.2shared.com/audio/cX0FcKwa/aaa.html
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: ну читай
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: у меня когда кручу колесико - нажимается пробел, а когда вниз то "ктрл"
<dRaziel> Offoffoff: там прост для некоторых даж скрипты сделали с буфером как тут непопробовать))0
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: надо просто привязки поменять
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: а как я влезу в память МЫШКИ
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: при чем тут память мышки
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: у неё и нету никакой памяти
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: это у твоей нету))
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: это на уровне драйверов и сервисных демонов
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: а у моей есть
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: там что-ли внутри флеха?
<dRaziel> Aselicon: =)))
<Encoder> Х7?)
<SergeyIT> меряетесь мышками )
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: походу
<himik> пару электродов, от мозга к ком-порту, и написать программку чтения памяти мышки
<dRaziel> нSergeyIT: ухоть мышками а то и)
<Aselicon> Offoffoff: т.е. я куда бы не подключил мышь- мои бинды останутся
<Offoffoff> ну это да
<inkvizitor68sl> а у моей мышки есть память
<Offoffoff> тогда та
<inkvizitor68sl> она помнит, что если будет глючить - ещё раз об стену полетит
<inkvizitor68sl> и не глючит!
<Aselicon> как влезть к ней в память
<AndreX> молотком )
<Aselicon> я бы ОСКАР написал для линухи
<dRaziel> Aselicon: зонт
<dRaziel> Aselicon: у тебя там пришелец чтоли?)
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: может там синтаксис простой
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: или по wine работает прога, не?
<dRaziel> Aselicon: хмм самому интересно стало
<Aselicon> Offoffoff:  работает, только мышь не видит
<Aselicon> dRaziel: X7 XL-747H
<dRaziel> Aselicon: http://www.a4tech.ru/products/mouse/game/xl-747h/
<dRaziel> Aselicon: эх а у меня 750BH )
<dRaziel> главное совместимости нет с линукс
<dRaziel> как обыдно пишут =\
<dRaziel> точней, что с линукс есть непишут*
<Aselicon> dRaziel: ну у нас кроме корпуса - мыши одинаковые по параметрам
<Encoder> dRaziel: а у меня 750BK, с корпусом от 750BF и грузом дополнительным)))
<dRaziel> Encoder:  как нас много братья О.о
<antik> ребята, а есть какие-нибдуь репозитории отдельные с играми?
<Offoffoff> antik: есть
<Offoffoff> antik: playdeb.net
<AndreX> http://myubuntu.ru/igry/igrovoj-repozitorij-playdeb/
<Offoffoff> antik: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb games добавь в синаптик
<Offoffoff> antik: wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Offoffoff> antik: добавь ключ через терминал
<antik> Offoffoff: спасибо, как всегда твои советы точны и лаконичны
<[Raiden]> http://www.www0.org/w/Optimized_executable;_builds_of_ioq3_engine_for_urt
<Aselicon> так че. никому не интересно как мышь прочитать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну если вышлешь пару мышей для тестов... Тогда будет интересно.
<Aselicon> =)
<Aselicon> там 16кб памяти!
<Encoder> а я думал 64)
<Aselicon> нее
<Aselicon> блин как же прочитать
<ink_away> до вечера всем
<Aselicon> и вам
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: ну посмотри интернеты, по крайней мере в принтеры, через кабель USB - прошивки заливаются путем тупого копирования cat firmware.bin >> /dev/lp0
<Offoffoff> Aselicon: в мыше наверно что-то подобное
<Offoffoff> я не думаю, что они бы стали делать ОЧЕНЬ сложный велосипед
<Aselicon> Offoffoff:  сейчас ищу, безуспешно
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/4Mf9i.jpg
<Aselicon> мило
<Encoder> Carmageddon напомнило =)
<hunveybin> апач будет работать в спящем режиме?
<Guest15931> Всем привет, кто работал с cuneiform? подскажите что надо, чтобы она нормально распознавала русский текст?
<hunveybin> то есть в ждущем режиме
<hunveybin> suspend
<[Raiden]> Нет
<[Raiden]> как мне кажется, спящий режим в убунте по умолчанию, это саспенд то рам, просто более быстрый хибернейт
<[Raiden]> ничего там не работает
<[Raiden]> но может быть я ошибаюсь.
<Guest15931> или подскажите нормальную OCR для Линукса
<hunveybin> да, не работает
<[Raiden]> Guest15931: морду найди к нему, http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/5845372  , а что-то лучше для русского нету вроде.
<Guest15931> <[Raiden]>: Я поставил морду (YAGF), но оно даже на 20 процентов правильно не распознаёт. Мож у меня чего не хватает?? стоит aspell, и cuneiform последний...
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Guest15931> "ФРКГНВНТЛЦИЯ" вот как оно распознало слово "ФРАГМЕНТАЦИЯ"
<hamster> день добрый! возникла такая проблема при создании пакета с помощью checkinstall выкидывает Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am' и пакет не создаеться!
<hamster> что делать!?
<chelaxe> ку
<Aselicon> cat /proc/bus/input/devices - кошка / Труды / автобус / устройств ввода /
<Aselicon> хром транслэйт=)
<[Raiden]> )
<Guest15931> <[Raiden]>: попробовал английский текст, ну точность процентов 90, что меня впринципе впечатлило, но что с русским не так?
<[Raiden]> у меня таких задач нет,  незнаю. Отпиши на форум или погугли
<Aselicon> кто в pinguis играет?
<Aselicon> *pingus
<chelaxe> !pingus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pingus'
<chelaxe> Aselicon: сейчас поиграем)
<Aselicon> chelaxe:  убойная штука
<Aselicon> я прошел остров=)
<Aselicon> кто нить "мафию" запускал под вайном?
<SUFLEX_> эу, после восстановления из спящего режима, почему то программы не сохраняются как было. все по новому. ПОЧЕМУ?
<SUFLEX_> эу, после восстановления из спящего режима, почему то программы не сохраняются как было. все по новому. ПОЧЕМУ?
<[Raiden]> ну видимо простая загрузка идёт, имидж не востанавливается. Почему - фиг знает
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: гдето видел соответствующие настройки. гугли
<[Raiden]> разбираться надо\смотреть логи и т.д.
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  а какие логи смотреть
<[Raiden]> если бы я знал, наверное /var/log/messagess
<saddam-msk> Всем категорический привет ;)
<SUFLEX_> а у вас что, все рабоатет,
<SUFLEX_> ?
<SUFLEX_> ГНОМ
<Aselicon> да. я им не пользуюсь
<saddam-msk> Выручайте с двумя видюхами на ноуте...
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  попользуйся
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: зачем
<saddam-msk> 10.10 не работает vgaswitcheroo
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon полезная вещью ну и может решишь проблему
<Aselicon> !q | saddam-msk
<ubuntuhelp> saddam-msk: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<saddam-msk> 10.10
<saddam-msk> Intel + ATI radeon 5470
<saddam-msk> пытаюсь переключить видео
<saddam-msk> не переключает
<saddam-msk> Результат не получен в принципе..... после перезапуска X-ов видюха не переключается.
<saddam-msk> Проприетарный драйвер не работает впринципе.
<saddam-msk> У кого-нить получилось запустит ubuntu на ноуте с двумя видюхами?
<Lorgus> ходил седня в то место где вчера "НЛО" видел, фотик взял... думал вруг снова появится.. .... жаль стемнело быстро... ниче не нашел....
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus ты просто забыл перед выходом   опять щебит покурить. бывает
<Lorgus> хех...
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus приход не удался
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: учись пользоваться поиском. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/hardware/ru/+filter?person=abacabadabacaba
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, что такое щебит ?
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  ой спасибою щас посмотрю. по ходу полезноею ты реально крут, если это получится
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus  это питательная смесь). 500 руб за штакет
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: пробуй
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus я летом промышляю им
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, хрен знает что это... гугл молчит
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus  это афганское название с жаргона
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, название чего ???
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus  ТРАВЫ чего
<Lorgus> тьфу млин.... так бы и сказал
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus ну ты не понятливый)
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_,  ну так я ей не пользуюсь
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus а бухаешь,
<SUFLEX_> ?
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, бывает
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, когда не за рулем...
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus  ну так трава полезнее спирта
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus доказано
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, да знаю
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, у меня родственник дальний так пить бросил...
<Lorgus> через траву
<Aselicon> Lorgus: по словам Афган и штакет можно было провести смысловую прямую
<baltazor> вопрос: если я подправил файл sudoers что надо перезагрузить что бы начало читать новые настройки?
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus)) многие так делают.
<Aselicon> baltazor: после нее перезагрузка не нужна
<baltazor> Aselicon: ок
<Encoder> полезнее ниче не пить и не дуть
<Lorgus> штакет эт ващет обрезная или строганая доска длиной, соответствующей высоте будущего ограждения.
<Lorgus> Aselicon, ^^^^
<Lorgus> Encoder, +1
<Aselicon> Lorgus: нет, твои знания ложны. Посмотри в толковом словаре..
<Encoder> Aselicon:  Счастливое детство? Не заставляли забор колотить на даче?=)
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  там чето ссылка не рабоатет
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon вообще
<SUFLEX_> << Скачайте <ulink url="http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-debug.html">скрипт Quirk Checker</ulink> в вашу домашнюю папку.>>
<SUFLEX_> это вес ответ. странный какой то
<SUFLEX_> может он не весь
<SUFLEX_> ?
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon
<AndreX> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> AndreX ?
<AndreX> кто таков
<User355[web]> просле работы  торент клиентов пропадает инет, томогает только перезагрузка компа?
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  где ты е?
<User355[web]> народ помогите, просле работы  торент клиентов пропадает инет, томогает только перезагрузка компа?
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: тут я
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  ответ какой то странный говорю.
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  не кажется
<SUFLEX_> ?
<Aselicon> да нет
<SUFLEX_> по этой ссылк еничего нет
<SUFLEX_> НИЧЯВО
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: тебя на гугле че, забанили?
<san4o> User355[web]: инет через модем или роутер ?
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: гугли  quirk+checker+script
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  чаловек умнее машины. вот я и решил спросить сначала у чаловека
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: в корне не верный подход.
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  нуууу тут смотреть надо еще.
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: почему мне не лень залезть в гугл, чтоб найти комунибудь решение проблемы? ведь оно как правило не дальше первый страницы...
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  чаще это конечно быстрее, но , например, гугл не может сказать "Эй, я ттибе клянусь это праильный ответ." Приходиться тыкать тыкать. Это я поводу решения проблемы. а не поиска фактов.
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: дружи с гуглом
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  я очень стараюсь. иногда даже с прелюдиями )))
<yurau> сначала поиск по форуму потом в яндексе и потом в гугле
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: бомбардируй запросами и будет счастье
<Nor8> Репов для новых сборок ядра на ППА нет случайно, знает кто-нибудь?
<yurau> Nor8: есть
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  да я стараюсь же.
<Nor8> yurau: Ссылку скинь плз, если есть
<Aselicon> Nor8: тоже забаненый на гугле?
<TomFarr> http://skunk-man.livejournal.com/24293.html
<yurau> Nor8: где-то тут https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kernel
<SUFLEX_> Nor8  э э  э  народ. не надо за мной повторять. ищи в гугле сначала . потом подкатывай
<yurau> Nor8: а что железо не работает. новый курнель это не самоцель
<Aselicon> все ребятки, у меня urbanterror скачался, я офф
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  удачи паря
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: спс=)
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon  днзч
<SUFLEX_> Aselicon тебе спасибо наоборот
<Aselicon> SUFLEX_: спасибо гуглу=)
<Offoffoff> ну чего там с мышками модными?
<Offoffoff> решили?
<Neo_plus> не подскажете, как настроить закрытие Pidgin?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: докачай расширенные настройки pidgin
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: можно поподробнее?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: в СИНАПТИК! бегом
<Offoffoff> pidgin-extprefчто-то там
<Neo_plus> pidgin-extprefs ?
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: не подскажешь что делать после установки pidgin-extprefs?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: ну настраивый закрытие
<Neo_plus> это в Модули - Настроить модуль?
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: это в Модули - Настроить модуль? Просто если это там, то я в упор не вижу
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> это в настройках пиджина
<baltazor> может кто подскажет , откуда можно доставить модули для nginx для ubuntu
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: можно поподробнее, где именно? вроде бы всё облазил - не нахожу
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: а чего ты именно хочешь
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: что бы при закрытии у меня Список собеседников не исчезал вникуда
<antik> Где поискать краткие описания для различных версий Ubuntu? На русском языке.
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: при закрытии окна чата?
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: при закрытии списка собеседников
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: показывать значок чата - Всегда
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: во, то что надо ) а это появилось с Extended Preferences или было и до этого?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: может и в основную положили.. не уверен. Но в расширенных там еще есть всякое полезное.
<Offoffoff> Big_Aziz: мархабан!
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: ясно, спасибо
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: оооо каккие люди :))))
<Offoffoff> ага
<skai> Big_Aziz: бальшой азиза да?:)ой шайтанама давно не видель
<Offoffoff> Big_Aziz: в Убунту веруешь?
<Neo_plus> А как в Pidgin добавить протокол для Джаббера?
<Offoffoff> Big_Aziz: неверных обращаешь?
<SergeyIT> возвращение блудного сына....
<Big_Aziz> skai: Привет как ты? что нового
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: он же XMPP
<skai> Big_Aziz: а че последнее ты помнишь?
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: оооо канечно ДОРОГОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: спасибо )
<Big_Aziz> skai: gavaets: нет.я не отрицаю gui.я говорю, что эмеральд не нужен.темы метасити - тоже           │@ubuntuhelp
<Big_Aziz>                      | самое.если конечно не пытаться сделать вырвиглазный закос пд семерку какую нить
<skai> аааа.было
<skai> недавно
<skai> !ctrl | Big_Aziz
<ubuntuhelp> Big_Aziz: Копируйте в консоли текст зажимая CTRL!!!
<Big_Aziz> skai: gavaets: нет.я не отрицаю gui.я говорю, что эмеральд не нужен.темы метасити - тоже амое.если конечно не пытаться сделать вырвиглазный закос пд семерку какую нить
<skai> Big_Aziz: дык и на кой повторять то?я ж на будущее тебе сказал
<Big_Aziz> skai: брат это я понял!!! :)
<skai> не брат ты мне(С)
<skai> не брат ты мне, буковка мониторная:)
<SergeyIT> Big_Aziz, он не брат - он оп
<Big_Aziz> skai: не брат так не брат! Насильно мил не будешь
<Big_Aziz> SergeyIT: :)
<skai> Big_Aziz: а история мировой преступности говорит об обратном
<Buben> Кто пользуется Empathy почему у меня список комнат не активен?
<SergeyIT> египтяне отключили, не ?
<Neo_plus> Buben: ставь лучше пиджин ;)
<Nebulosa> Buben: что-то неактивно?
<Buben> Neo_plus: pingin у меня глючил я его снес
<Nebulosa> Neo_plus: разводящим голубей просьба не беспокоить!
<Nebulosa> Buben: список комнат показывается только после поиска какой-нибудь
<Buben> А есть русский чат по gtk?
<Nebulosa> опять нипанятно :(
<Buben> Nebulosa: как сделать поиск?
<rapidsp> а /list не подходит?
<Nebulosa> Buben: чето я сам завис..
<Buben> rapidsp: такой команды нет
<rapidsp> не пугай меня
<rapidsp> ставь xchat и не мучайся
<rapidsp> empathy для терпеливых и сильных духом людей
<Nebulosa> да-да
<Nebulosa> единственный из чатов кто юзает Seahorse
<Nebulosa> оверкилл фича для меня
 * rapidsp нарисовал куте-окошко с комбобоксом, которое даже запустилось... вытер пот со лба... фуфф....
<skai> rapidsp: теперь в стане быдлокодеров прибавление?:)
<rapidsp> ага, биригитесь! :)
 * Nebulosa прячет GTK toolkit от непотребства
<vamadir> вопрос. Как в работающем процесе mplayer сдвинуть субтитры?
<artus> x=+999 y=+999 ток это в конфиг
<skai> эммм..правой кнопкой и дальше до пункта сдвинуть сабы?
<artus> skai, в mplayer нет правой кнопки)
<skai> ну там есть кнопки на клаве.я просто не помню какая что значит
<skai> влц торт
<skai> artus: зы.арч банг круче кранча
<skai> кранч при ливстарте сожрал 140 метров
<skai> арч - 70
<vamadir> фишка в том что есть только процесс который кажет онлайн кино, я добился встроить сабы туда, но тайминг храмает
<artus> skai, нафик) мне не айс поднимать систему после очередного апдейта )
<skai> vamadir: и как к этому относится сдвиг сабов на экране?сказал бы про тайминг сразу
<Nebulosa> artus:  а ты не роняй
<vamadir> skai сдвиг по тайсингу :)
<skai> Nebulosa: руки не позволят:)изгиб не тот:)
<vamadir> *таймингу
<artus> Nebulosa, да оно само справляется)
<skai> vamadir: это называется синхронизировать.научись называть вещи своими именами
<vamadir> короче шас опишу весь процесс который мне нужен.
<Nebulosa> ручками открываешь файл сабов и правишь, правишь правишь!
<vamadir> есть программа в китае pps.tv для ubuntu и win. Она кажет кино через p2p в хорошем качестве. Но только все на китайском. Версия для ubuntu для передачи видео использует mplayer. Я добился отображения субтитров в программе, только вот по времени храмают
<artus> vamadir, распечатай и зачитывай вслух под метроном )
<artus> субтитры для телевизора это сильно )
<Buben> Не могу зайти через Xchat пишит что я забанен что делать?
<vamadir> artus так там не только телик, там кино, аниме, итд
<Nebulosa> а я юзаю gsopcast
<vamadir> artus случаем не наешь команд в конфиге по таймингу?
<vamadir> на данный момент вот что у меня
<vamadir> autosub=yes
<vamadir> subcp=UTF-8
<vamadir> subfont="Serif"
<vamadir> subfont-osd-scale=2
<vamadir> subfont-text-scale=3
<vamadir> subfont-blur=0
<vamadir> subfont-outline=2
<artus> @kick vamadir
<Buben> Ну так че делать админы?
<Nebulosa> Buben: боржоми пить
<artus> !paste | vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<vamadir> ok
<Buben> Причем тут боржоми есть тут хоть один профи? )
<vamadir> я профи
<vamadir> профи по дигустации пива
<Nebulosa> полный канал профи
<Nebulosa> что нужно то?
<vamadir> artus так наверное и не скажешь мне :(
<Buben> Xchat пишит что я забанен откуда он это берет?
<artus> yumike, да я понятия не имею, не пользуюсь сабами
<artus> Buben, да ктож его знает, в бане тебя нет, глюк иксчата
<yumike> artus, ок
<vamadir> Buben попробуй грохни .xchat2
<Buben> artus: с Pidgin таже проблема была видать
<[koshka]> Buben, поставь weechat
<vamadir> Buben скрытая папка домашней директории
<Buben> koshka: нет надо разобраться с xchatом
<[koshka]> хчат фу
<rapidsp> Buben: а ты уверен, что говорит что именно забанен?
<rapidsp> может ник уже используется
<Buben> rapidsp: он прям пишит что я забанен я ж гопорю и с pidgin тоже самое
<Nebulosa> rapidsp: а ты - мозг!
<rapidsp> факт
<Buben> чет немало у меня Xchat трафик жрет (( я уж пожалел что его поставил
<rapidsp> ирц ваще жручий однако
<Buben> Empathy вобще ничего не ест
<Buben> Какой irc клиент еще посоветуете? )
<artus> вичат
<Nebulosa> Chatzilla
<Buben> artus: не он много весит
<artus> кто сного?
<artus> *м
<artus> полтора метра много????
<Neo_plus> я поставил VLC как проигрыватель для фильмов и Deadbeef для аудио, но .mp3 файлы открываются через VLC, где это изменить?
<Buben> artus: 11м
<Nebulosa> Neo_plus: в своствах любого файла mp3
<artus> Размер в распакованном виде: 602k
<artus> Buben, то у тя глюки какие то )
<Buben> artus: качать 3м
<Neo_plus> а путь до папки Моя музыка где можно изменить?
<rapidsp> чет свич стал часто виснуть
<baltazor> народ кто подскажет откуда можно качнуть nginx для убунты со всеми модулями , а то в стандартной сборке нету 4 нужных для меня модуля
<[WiN]> хай
<Aselicon> кто играет в UrT
<Nebulosa> нерды
<Aselicon> чето она у меня не летает
<Aselicon> бегает но не летает
<Taurendil> у меня тоже не летает
<Taurendil> а когда много народу в зале, так вообще ппц
<Aselicon> скока фпс?
<Taurendil> давно не играл уже, честно не помню) просто тачка еще стара уже
<Aselicon> аналогично
<Aselicon> может какие конфиги покрутить надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/720625 почему выводит всеравно (echo "места хватает")?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ничего не пойму почему так
<[v-8]_jupiter> В двойные кывдратные скобки барть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всетаки в двойные квадратные брать(
<Encoder> [v-8]_jupiter:  можно в одинарных, вместо '<' ставь '-lt'
<Nebulosa> Encoder: это правильный ответ
<Nebulosa> а так баш сравнивает строки
<Encoder> =)
<dRaziel> Ребят у меня 10.10 убунту, настраивал кто openvpn server на ней?
<SergeyIT> dRaziel, а что поиск "openvpn server" на форуме говорит ?
<dRaziel> SergeyIT: да я прост непросто опенвпн настраиваю а прикручиваю к абиллсу
<baltazor> напомните плиз как глянуть список какие программы запускаются при старте
<SergeyIT> startup applications в меню?
<baltazor> консоль
<baltazor> сервер
<dRaziel> SergeyIT: http://openvpn.net/howto.html # MITMWARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.
<dRaziel> SergeyIT: вот что пишет
<baltazor> не ужели ни кто не знает
<xpro_> Привет Всем!;)
<xpro_> тут есть кто или я что то неправильно настроил
<baltazor> !ask @ xpro_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask @ xpro_'
<baltazor> !ask@xpro_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask@xpro_'
<baltazor> xpro_: задавайте сразу вопрос
<xpro_> хорошо
<xpro_> вот я настроил как добавлять
<xpro_> 1440 900
<baltazor> поставили драйвера для видео карты?
<xpro_> но каждый раз при загрузке у меня пропадает настройка заново надо командыф через терминал
<xpro_> как добавить что было в автозагрузке
<xpro_> --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<xpro_>  пишу вот это
<xpro_> и не только
<xpro_> драйвера кстати делают мне еще хуже
<baltazor> тут  конфиги /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<artus> что ты настроил, где ты настроил, какая видиокарта
<xpro_> то есть еще медленее все
<artus> *t
<artus> *е
<artus> какие драйвера ставил, подробности в студию
<xpro_> у меня у друга сразу на мониторе acer все настроилась у меня не видит мое разрешение добавил но все время
<xpro_> в начале уже надоела  добавлять
<artus> xpro_, я вопрос задал
<xpro_> настроил разрешение свое долго искал нашел такие команды каторые помогли
<xpro_> --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsyn
<artus> !q | xpro_
<ubuntuhelp> xpro_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<xpro_> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1440x900_60.00
<xpro_> видеокарта ati HD 4850
<xpro_> установлена Ubuntu 10.04
<xpro_> может сам монитор такой
<CyberHedgehog> добрый вечер! подскажите, как подружить joomla apache php и mysql? apche впринципе подружился , а вот php и mysql никак
<xpro_> подключен через переходник к видеокарте vga-dvi
<artus> CyberHedgehog, причем тут канал убунты ?
<xpro_> монитор SAMSUNG NW933
<xpro_> 19 дюймов
<CyberHedgehog> ну на убунте все это делается. вот и решил спросить
<artus> !no | CyberHedgehog
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='no'
<artus> хм..
<artus> !na | CyberHedgehog
<ubuntuhelp> CyberHedgehog: как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<artus> xpro_, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati
<An4a> кто пробовал под вине ставить герои 5?
<artus> xpro_, там про установку драйверов и собственно настройку
<artus> xpro_, так же читай http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116470.0
<TBAPb> есть кто?
<xpro_> нет это я все читал
<xpro_> спасибо конечнго нол это не помогало
<xpro_> мне главное команды в автозагрузку добавить наверное
<xpro_> а после установки драйверов у меня даже эфекты оч тормозить начинают
<TBAPb> не можете подсказать почему google не открывается?:) врядли он висит
<xpro_> так что без них лучше все показывает
<artus> xpro_, а фантазия в xorg "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsyn не сработала? плохо читал значит
<artus> !pm > xpro_
<ubuntuhelp> xpro_, please see my private message
<artus> xpro_, ты в секцию моделайн вносил?
<artus> xpro_, покажи ксорг свой , на paste.pro
<TBAPb> ак
<TBAPb> уа
<TBAPb> ау
<artus> !enter | TBAPb
<ubuntuhelp> TBAPb: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<TBAPb> (22:37:23) Weise: не можете подсказать почему google не открывается?:) врядли он висит
<artus> ping 8.8.8.8 идет ?
<TBAPb> идет, а как его остановить?:)
<artus> ctrl+c
<TBAPb> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=32 ttl=55 time=83.4 ms, вот строка повторяется
<artus> а кроме гугла куда нить пускает?
<TBAPb> везде пускает, а в гугл не могу
<DeeZ> Подскажите, возможно пробросить из одной сети в другую dlna сервер (Mediatomp)? через iptables
<DeeZ> Это получается надо броадкаст "натить"?
<baltazor> киньте в меня ссылку на почитать как собирать deb пакет с сорцов программы
<xpro_> подскажите пжл как настроить эфект когда в правый нижний угол перемещаеш мышь и все окна открытые показывает
<|Daniel|> Õì... Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<inkvizitor68sl> !UTF8 | |Daniel|
<artus> |Daniel|, use utf8
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='UTF8 | |Daniel|'
<inkvizitor68sl> !UTF | |Daniel|
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='UTF | |Daniel|'
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<|Daniel|> !UTF
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|Daniel|> Òàê?
<ubuntuhelp> |Daniel|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baltazor> |Daniel|: no
<inkvizitor68sl> о, ботег завелся хД
<|Daniel|> Okay... What I must to type in?
<|Daniel|> !UTF8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, он по ходу на | не среагировал
<garry-78> ну хоть какое-то оживление привнёс=)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<|Daniel|> Так?
<artus> угу
<|Daniel|> О, спс
<|Daniel|> Зашел по ссылке просто
<|Daniel|> И там было оказывается написано как это сделать...
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<|Daniel|> Здесь можно задать вопрос, чтобы на форуме уже его не писать?
<artus> !ask | "|Daniel|"
<ubuntuhelp> "|Daniel|": Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<|Daniel|> Ясно..
<inkvizitor68sl> шустрее уже, пока я здесь)
<|Daniel|> В общем дело такое... На моем ПК имеется 4 ОС: Windows XP, Windows 7, Mac OS X, Ubuntu 10.10....
 * inkvizitor68sl очень медленно моргает 
<|Daniel|> Активный раздел с ОС Х
<|Daniel|> именно поэтому загрузка идет с его хамелеона
<|Daniel|> далее я выбиарю ОС
<|Daniel|> Точнее раздел
<|Daniel|> В хамелеоне если выбираю линукс
<|Daniel|> то обычно запускается груб
<|Daniel|> и там то я выбираю линукс
<|Daniel|> С недавнего времени странным образом возникла ошибка
<|Daniel|> Я в инете много нашел способов её решить
<|Daniel|> но не заню применимо в моем ли случае
<|Daniel|> Теперь когда запускается система запускается хамелеон бутлоадер как и нужно
<|Daniel|> потом я выбираю свой линукс
<|Daniel|> и теперь вместо запуска груба
<|Daniel|> написано
<|Daniel|> error: unknown filesystem
<artus> !enter "|Daniel|"
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter "'
<|Daniel|> grub rescue> _
<artus> !enter | "|Daniel|"
<ubuntuhelp> "|Daniel|": Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<|Daniel|> ubuntuhelp: Так я писал в одной строке, Просто торопился пока люди не ушли.
<|Daniel|> Ну так что, случаем никто не знает как лучше поступить в таком случае?
<artus> снести хамелеон и поставить нормально груб )
<|Daniel|> Эм... Ну а если без этого?) Раньше оно нормально всегда работало, я понятия не имею почему оно так внезапно слетело..
<artus> это тебе к хакинтошникам
<|Daniel|> У меян Ритэйл
<artus> мне это ни о чем не говорит
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем то всё очень просто
<garry-78> |Daniel|: тогда к маководам
<inkvizitor68sl> граб не знает фс, с которой ты пытаешься запустить ядро
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: подскажите пожалуйста, если можно
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось только понять как это получилось и починить )
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Хм... Всмысле? раньше же он знал
<inkvizitor68sl> заболел хД
<garry-78> |Daniel|: не скромный вопрос зачем столько осей на одном компе?
<inkvizitor68sl> |Daniel|, попробуй восстановить grib
<inkvizitor68sl> grub
<inkvizitor68sl> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, твой ник должен развивать воображение у посетителей) ?
<|Daniel|> garry-78: Ну... Windows 7 - там стоит Visual Studio 2010, ОС Х - ну там под ней хорошо сидеть и удобно, Линукс - удобно сидеть и в плане хакинга хорошо...
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Стандартными способами в инете описанными?
<inkvizitor68sl> |Daniel|, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> только с разделами не промахнись
<|Daniel|> Да, это будет тяжко..
<|Daniel|> Как бы не сломать ничего)
<|Daniel|> Я вот читал тему на форуме про запуск Visual Studio... Но тема ещё 2009 года, может что изменилось? Я имею введу есть ли варианты заупустить IDE майкрософта на линуксе коим то образом? Или только через виртуал бокс(но как на форуме пишут там оно хорошенько подвисаÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> да там и сломать то нечего
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: это пройдёт
<inkvizitor68sl> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Что пройдет?
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Ну так то мне говорят, что Ентер нельзя нажимать, то теперь вот так вот... Что делать?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: желание видеть VS
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Почему оно пройдет?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: выкручиваться.
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Всмысле?
<garry-78> |Daniel|: ты про ХР ни чего не сказал ещё? Так для коллекции стоит?=)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: так как той, в которой ты якобы работаешь - не существует.
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> зоопарк конечно клевый
<|Daniel|> garry-78: Ну... ХР там есть проблема, которую пока что никто не может решить, поэтому да - для коллекции) + там я ставлю всякий хлам
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и Visual Studio не существует
<inkvizitor68sl> но у меня зоопарк лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> виртуалки рулят, да)
<baltazor> Offoffoff: inkvizitor68sl: киньте ссылочку на почитать собрать deb пакет с сорцов программы
<Offoffoff> baltazor: forum.ubuntu.ru ?
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Всмысле не существует? Кого не существует?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl>  wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging
<inkvizitor68sl> где то там
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: это да, у самого чего только не стояло на виртуалке
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: тех программ, о которых ты говоришь.
<inkvizitor68sl> о! угадал хД
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Это просто игра твоего разума.
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, опенок стоял? )
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Каких программ не существует? Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 не существует?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Лазарус - есть такая программа
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Сегодня слышал о ней, и читал, но там в основном под делфи
<baltazor> inkvizitor68sl: сп
<baltazor> с
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: а вот ВижуалСтудии не существует
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: нет=)
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Вы имеете введу не существует Вижуал Студии под линукс?
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, значит ты точно проиграл)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и того, в чем она якобы запускается - тоже не существует
<inkvizitor68sl> а как звали IDE то ещё одну
<inkvizitor68sl> то ли анастасия
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, а что это такое ВижуалСтудия ? :(
<inkvizitor68sl> то ли наташка
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл (
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: anyuta
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: понятия не имею
<|Daniel|> Что-то запутался.... Вы имеете введу не существует VS 2010 под линукс? - это я знаю.
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: |Daniel| утверждает, что это то, что существует ... Но мы то знаем, что этого нет.
<|Daniel|> Именно поэтому и спрашиваю можно ли каким-то образом запустить это через wine чтоли, или только через VMware и т.п.?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: нет таких программ.
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, а что это такое ВижуалСтудия ? :(
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Вообще... И никогда не было.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Хм... Вы шутите? Что вы имеете введу?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и не будет.
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Есть Lazarus, NetBeans, anyuta
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: я ни на что не претендую=) просто чем плодить оси и загрузчики, проще виртуалкой пользоваться
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: пользуйся ими. Они существуют.
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, само собой)
<Offoffoff> garry-78: поддерживаю
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Вы имеете введу не существует VS 2010 под линукс? - Если вы это имеете введу, то я знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, а как анюту то ставить оО
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: из репов
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, а звать как?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ aptitude search anyuta
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: все, что не в Linux - не существует.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Почему?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ну так повелось...
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Хм.. Не могу вообще понять что вы пытаетесь сказать)
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, anjuta ! ><
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Нет Убунту кроме Убунту.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: да...
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Хм.. Философ...
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: как хорошо, что мы есть у друг друга.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: мы дополняем память друг друга
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> это я просто аптитудом пользоваться умею)
<|Daniel|> Так эти все IDE не такие удобные и мощные как Visual Studio же... Вот Visual Studio очень удобное, и откладка удобная, и на АСМ одновременно удобно там вставки делать и откладывать
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl:  в чем это выражается
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, в том, что нашел)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: с ними ничего не может сравниться, так как Visual Studio не существует, а они - существуют.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Какой-то вы странный)
<|Daniel|> немножечко
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ты не поверишь, то что вы сказали, делается и других IDE
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Возможно
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: это канал про Ubuntu какбэ..
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: странный не я здесь.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Ну да, но я как бы поэтому и спрашивал возможно ли как-то что-то сэмлировать.
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: освоить Lazarus
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Канал про убунту, но так я то и пришел сюда с вопросами, целью которых есть норм переход на убунту + вопросы по груб
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Тем более ведь то, что канал про убунту ещё не отрицает, что мы должны отрицать существование другого ПО в природе.
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ну так и спрашивай же
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Ну так я же спросил вопрос по грубу... Только толком не понял, что нужно делать, ну да ладно...
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ну мы отрицаем, что, убить нас за это?
<|Daniel|> Но таки я получил ответ насчёт ВС 2010, т.к. как я понял таки альтернатив очень похожих на ВС 2010 нету, и не будет? И единственный вариант - юзать ВМ?
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Та причем тут убивать, я такого не говорил...
<inkvizitor68sl> |Daniel|, да в виртуалке в seamless режиме запусти)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: юзать надо кошерные вещи
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Спасибо) Я правда не знаю что это... но поищу... Это в виртуал боксе или ВМвар? (а я вам кстати в ПМ писал)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: а остальное - мучения и потуги разума, находящегося во сне
<inkvizitor68sl> |Daniel|, это в любой виртуалке. но лучше в вбоксе, там есть headless режим запуска
<|Daniel|> |Daniel|: Ну это вы уже какие-то даёте гипотезы, которые если даже смотретьс  точки зрения, что это канал убунты, то ваши гипотезы к каналу по философии)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: я согласен с твоим вторым Я.
<garry-78> Спёкся парень=))
<Offoffoff> garry-78: он еще сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru - не ходил
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Ну от... Второй Я... Это же опять философия... Или вы имеете введу архетипы и тени по Юнгу..?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: для базы знаний об Убунту - пройди сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Спасибо, да, я прочел, добавил в закладки и буду просматривать что да как...
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: для технической базы знаний об Убунту - пройди сюда: http://www.ubuntologia.ru
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Убунтологию уже прочел полностью
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Я сначала просто в теории это прочитал и лишь через месяц после этого ставил себе ОС
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: сначала надо очистить диск.
<inkvizitor68sl> я пока мало понимаю, как работает анюта
<inkvizitor68sl> но явно круто хД
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и постится...
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: ...
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и только потом ставить Ubuntu
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: I'm sorry, с вами всё в порядке, или вы шутите?)
<|Daniel|> Посты какие-то.... =\
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: вроде обычный IDE
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: разве нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> да не совсем)
<inkvizitor68sl> оно мышкотыкательное
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ну как и любят хомячки же.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: разве нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Encoder> Помогите с модулем ядра Virtualbox. Взял ядро 2.6.37 с kernel.org, собрал, получил 2 пакета  linux-headers-2.6.37-custom_2.6.37-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb и linux-image-2.6.37-custom_2.6.37-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb .Поставил,загрузился, не собирается vboxdrv. Вот лог  http://pastebin.com/5cwt5wte
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем собирать vboxdrv ?
<Encoder> inkvizitor68sl: ядро обновил, виртуалбокс надо
<rapidsp> у вбокса есть скрипт который какбы это делает
<Encoder> rapidsp: утрудись пожалуйста и прочитай лог, я скрипт как бы и запускаю
<Encoder>  
<Offoffoff> Encoder: нее... просто этот пакет есть в репах.
<rapidsp> утрудился :)
<Encoder> Offoffoff: последнее ядро в моих репах 2.6.32
<rapidsp> Encoder: исходники этого ядра нужны
<Encoder> есть же
<Encoder> и хидеры собрал поставил
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: Т.е. мне просто брать и восстанавливать груб обычно и т.д.?
<rapidsp> Encoder: пакет со словом headers
<Encoder> rapidsp:  я как понял он не видит из-за префикса
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Encoder> Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.37) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.37-custom).
<Encoder> как его заставить увидить это)
<|Daniel|> inkvizitor68sl: А у вас есть, скажем, ICQ, чтобы в случае чего я к вам, как к специалисту, мог обратиться за советом..
<rapidsp> linux-headers-2.6.37... чего то там....
<inkvizitor68sl> нет у меня icq
<inkvizitor68sl> не пользуюсь сей гадостью
<|Daniel|> Ну я имею введу UIN
<|Daniel|> Куда писать можно будет?
<|Daniel|> Ну или Skype? MSN? AOL?
<inkvizitor68sl> xmpp only
<inkvizitor68sl> и irc
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ICQ умер много лет назад
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и MSN тем более
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Skype - его будущее и настоящее туманно.
<|Daniel|> MSN? Умер? Вы должно быть шутите, возможно у нас в стране не сильно популярен, но много моих знакомых с USA, UK там сидят.
<rapidsp> Encoder: а как ядро то ставил?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: его не существует...
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: и друзья возможно вымышленные.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Та блин... Что же с вами такое...
<Encoder> rapidsp: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers, птом dpkg -i *.deb
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Да все плохо. Пробудись ото сна... Выбери правильную пилюлю.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Мда... Вы все это на полном серьезе сейчас говорите...?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Надо покидать мир фантазий.
<swine> Offoffoff, ты мудак. нет. даже так: МУДАК.
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Offoffoff
<artus> @kban swine 999999 учим правила
<Offoffoff> swine: возможно... я не проверял.
<Nor8> Ни у кого VLC не глючит после обновления?
<rapidsp> Encoder: я хз как после компиляции это показывать, может линкануть...
<Encoder> rapidsp: да уж, вот проблема то)
<anonymus> свин не забегал?
<rapidsp> Encoder: а может у этого скрипта есть параметр, где путь показать
<garry-78>  anonymus:  ужё яблоками набили свина=)
<Encoder> rapidsp: дак вот я и думал может кто знает  что-нибудь такое)
<rapidsp> с параметром --help его
<anonymus> я про swine
 * rapidsp вдруг обнаружил, что в системе нет виртуалбокса... хехе
<garry-78> anonymus:  и я про него, кикнули его за хамство пару минут назад
<|Daniel|> Блин, все такие разбирающиеся в никсах...
<rapidsp> |Daniel|: не обращай внимания, просто косим :)
<garry-78> |Daniel|: не все, я не разбераюсь, просто гуглить умею хорошо
<|Daniel|> rapidsp: Та ладно, я же вижу, что разбираетесь...
<|Daniel|> garry-78: Разбираетесь)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: я вообще нуб. и 10.10 поставил только месяц назад.
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: 1. Вы не нуб - вы много знаете в этой ОС, 10.10 поставили, но долго на прошлых версиях сидели наверное. 2. Ну вы немножечко странный может быть это максимум) А так всё норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> А find умеет искать только каталоги по дате не файлы?
<SUFLEX_> как ставить в Wine переменные окружения
<SUFLEX_> ?
<|Daniel|> Жаль, что в ВУЗах UNIX-подобные системы лишь поверхностно проходятся...
<anonymus> а чо он сказал?
<|Daniel|> Кто?
<anonymus> да свин
<|Daniel|> Аа
 * Offoffoff замер в ожидании очередного бана...
<|Daniel|> Он сказал плохое слово на Offoffoff
<anonymus> плохое?
<|Daniel|> Но я не могу сказать это слово, т.к. я вообще в жизни никогда не говорю подобных солв.
<|Daniel|> слов*
<anonymus> такой интеллигентный тип
<artus> @voice anonymus
<|Daniel|> Как бы я считаю, что просто слова такие ведут к духовной деградации
<SUFLEX_> как ставить в Wine переменные окружения?
<|Daniel|> Ну поэтому не говорю..
<anonymus> а может жеманство ведет?
<anonymus> wineprefix
<Offoffoff> Убунту наказывает за такие слова.
<|Daniel|> Не знаю, может вы начитались какой-то философии убунту или что-то вроде того и у вас поменялось мышление, или вы шутите, но я однако всёравно не могу понять к чему вы это...
<|Daniel|> Насчёт постов каких-то, не существований в природе некоторого рода ПО и т.п.
<|Daniel|> Не знаю, но просто мне это кажется странным..
<anonymus> убунту скатилось в уг. к сожалению
<|Daniel|> anonymus: Ну... Не знаю, не могу судить, я в теории изучал ещё с 9 версии, но перешел когда только 10.10 вышла
<anonymus> я на курсах столкнулся. плакаль
<|Daniel|> Да и опыта у меня с системой... Прочел убунтологию полностью просмотрел где-то 3 видеокурса, ну и так формуы поверхностно почитал, вместе со статьями...
<Offoffoff> anonymus: возможно... Но все остальное скатилось еще в более худшее место... Или хуже того, не существует.
<|Daniel|> Для меня реально большой проблемой в Убунте именно является то, что там нету ВС 2010, и ещё кое каких мощных мультимедиа приложений, а так система в принципе хорошая...
<JetBoy> а что за BC 2010?
<|Daniel|> Ну из IDE я к ВижуалСтудио просто привык и не хочу изучать куча других IDE, ибо итак память фрагментируется от наук всяких и поисков истины..
<Encoder> Offoffoff:  не надо, прародитель хорош, при загрузке 150мб есть, бунта за 300 закладывала(
<Encoder> ест*
<JetBoy> а-а-а
<JetBoy> а на каком языке ты в VS 2010 хочешь в убунте разрабатывать?
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: Lubuntu, Xubuntu никто не отменял
<Offoffoff> Encoder: Lubuntu, Xubuntu никто не отменял
<Offoffoff> Encoder: Кроме того, можешь поставить OpenBox
<JetBoy> а это правда, что Kubuntu сейчас делают 2 человека?
<|Daniel|> JetBoy: Пока что C\C++\C# и VB.NET(ну ВБ то ладно, на нем редко)
<[optic]> ставлю с флешки убунту 10.10 запустил установщик, вылазит ошибка ubi-partman crashed. че делать?)
<Offoffoff> JetBoy: не совсем.
<Encoder> Offoffoff: у меня гном, компиз и емеральд, +труевые шрифты от убунту и прочие прелести. 150мб на старте
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Lubuntu, Xubuntu там же вроде просто другие оболочки графические?
<Offoffoff> [optic]: пересоздай флеху. У тебя битая инфа
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: да
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: А тогда ... зачем мне их ставить?
<[optic]> <Offoffoff> спс
<[optic]> ща пробнем
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: если у тебя слабая машина
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Эм... Машина вроде нормальная... Могу написать краткую конфигурацию
<Offoffoff> !paste >> |Daniel|
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste >'
<Offoffoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> Deep Purple - Studio Chat 4
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> марио!
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ээм?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну альбом такой
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> лй
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> трек
<Offoffoff> да успокойся
<Offoffoff> не нервничай
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: http://paste.org.ru/?20oyg4
<Offoffoff> просто ссылку дай
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ge.tt/71CAhGy внимательно слушайте первые 5 секунд
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: ну смело можешь ставить Ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> очень внимательно
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Хм.. Ну я его поставил уже..
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: удачи с видеокартой
<|Daniel|> А что с ней не так?
<Offoffoff> ну она не совсем кошерна
<|Daniel|> Но я пробовал поставилось всё..
<|Daniel|> С ней вроде не возникало никаких ошибок и проблем...
<TBAPb> в чем может быть дело, все открывает, а гугл - нет?
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: DNS
<TBAPb> и что мне надо сделать?
<|Daniel|> TBAPb: Я не специалист, но проверьте: /etc/hosts
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: пропиши священные цифры 8.8.8.8  в /etc/resolv.conf
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: ну или в nm
<[optic]> <Offoffoff> Universal-USB-Installer вот этим создаю
<Offoffoff> [optic]: а из под Убунту нельзя это сделать?
<Offoffoff> [optic]: кроме того, на диске с Ubuntu есть приложение для несуществующих ОС
<Offoffoff> [optic]: для создания флехи
<artus> [optic], unetbootin пользуй
<rapidsp> для этого как минимум убунту надо поставить :)
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, а зачем тебе убунта?
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Всмысле?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel| ты же в ВС работаешь
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Да, верно, если мы говорим о С\С++\C#, то именно так..
<|Daniel|> Ну всмысле в ВУЗе по ней тоже учимся и под ней уже привык и откладывать и всё мне там удобно..
<rapidsp> привыкай ни к чему не привыкать :)
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, а,  студент...  это не интересно (
<|Daniel|> rapidsp: Ну простите, но мне она удобна)
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: тем более в Linux
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Вы определяете людей тем студент ли он или нет?
<Encoder> SergeyIT: а что интересно?)
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Хотя если вы про студентов... То я не считаю их нормальными в наши дни... И ничего не нахожу с ними вообще общего...
<|Daniel|> Вся эта студенческая жизнь и все студенты - странные люди...
<|Daniel|> Что-то мне их образ жизни и мышления зачастую уж совсем не импонирует..
<SergeyIT> |Daniel| для учебы можно каждую неделю новое ставить... особо не углубляясь
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Аа.. Вы про это...
<Weise> не помогает
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Но я работал с ВС ещё до ВУЗа...
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, и какие завершенные проекты есть?
<He3HauKa> всем прет
<Encoder> |Daniel|: переходи на что-нибудь кроссплатформенное
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Ещё помниться лет с 15ти, если не раньше, стал учить С++... Поэтому так и поулчилось.. Пришел в сферу ИТ вообще через хакинг)
<anonymus> всем покойной ночи
<|Daniel|> Encoder: Эм...Ну на С++ вроде как можно кроссплатформенные приложения писать... Ну и ещё для кроссплатформы хорош Java
<Weise> java чертовки хорош
<Weise> :)
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, имей ввиду - работал - это значит что-то полезное сделал...
<Encoder> |Daniel|: Глянь в сторону qt
<|Daniel|> Weise: Хорош, но они не имеют какой-то очень хорошей среды разработки (на мой взгляд, и на взгляд некоторых люейд)
<|Daniel|> Encoder: Хм.. ну дойду когда-нибудь и до этой библиотеки)
<Weise> eclipse нетбин
<Weise> чем не среды
<|Daniel|> Encoder: Ну не знаю полезное ли... Учеба - это тоже своеобразная работа)
<|Daniel|> А люди учатся всю жизнь...
<|Daniel|> Weise: эклипс для PHP возможно и хорошо, но мне всёравно ближе дрим вьювер) Я и под ОС Х в нём сижу
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, значит ты еще не знаешь, что такое работа...
<Weise> я в эклипс на java учусь
<Weise> в убунте
<Offoffoff> Weise: молодца.
<Weise> :)
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Почему же вы так думаете? На каких основаниях?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, "Учеба - это тоже своеобразная работа"
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Но я же не говорю, что работа может быть одной сложности и одного, скажем, типа..
<Offoffoff> Вопрос: Если я запущу в screen копию gparted под root и в другом screen отмонтирую /dev/sda1, после чего сделаю resize 1 в gparted, и примонтирую обратно диск - у меня все получится? (учитывая, что на удаленном месте нет livecd)
<Offoffoff> He3HauKa: штормит?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, просто смотрю на нынешних студентов - они не понимают, что такое работа...
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Вы знаете, я тоже на них так смотрю... Я не нахожу ничего общего с ними кроме биологического возраста..
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Я вообще не знаю как они могут так жить и мыслить...
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Точнее говоря, мне с молодежью в подавляющем большинстве не очень то нормально ... Зачастую аудиторию мне составляют скорее знакомые, которым за 30-40+ лет и т.д.
<|Daniel|> Они сознательнее что ли...
<Weise> какая тут сеть?:-[
<Weise> чет забыл
<Encoder> SergeyIT:  я студент, я работаю по специальности
<Weise> irc.freenode.org???
<rapidsp> да
<TBAPb> âñå, çàøåë
<ubuntuhelp> TBAPb! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<TBAPb> а так
<|Daniel|> TBAPb: нормально
<TBAPb> отлично, а то через пиджин неудобно я Weise
<|Daniel|> Аа...
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: когда Ubuntu поставишь?
<TBAPb> с нее я
<TBAPb> 10.10
<TBAPb> :)
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: а чего кодировка некошерная?
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: была.
<TBAPb> дак настроена на другую сеть. irc.icq.com, там 1251
<[optic]> <Offoffoff>, <artus> спасибо)
<[koshka]> кук хД
<[optic]> завтро пробну
<[optic]> бб
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: ня
<[koshka]> пока)
<Offoffoff> [optic]: поставь не на одну машину...
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: !
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<artus> [koshka], )) вредина)
<[koshka]> че это?
<[koshka]> у меня цветок сперли >< я злая
<niknickolas> Доброго времени суток, подскажите как wget качать одновременно в 1 файл в несколько потоков с нескольких зеркал, если это реально то подробнее, а то я новичок :)
<artus> никак
<niknickolas> круто
<artus> aira2c тебе в помощ
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а цветок вкусный ? )
<niknickolas> aira2c поддерживает докачку??
<artus> да
<artus> она даже торенты умеет)
<niknickolas> большое спасибо, добрый человек
<niknickolas> век буду помнить
<SUFLEX_> а в Playonlinux можно устанвливать только проги со списка да?
<niknickolas> скорей всего
<SUFLEX_> например можно вместо Photoshop CS4 установить CS5?
<artus> SUFLEX_, ты его купи сначала
<niknickolas> так там еще и не халява
<SUFLEX_> artus это я просто. к примеру
<artus> SUFLEX_, чем тебе вайн не угодил?
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: зачем он? когда есть GIMP?
<SUFLEX_> artus да я не знаю его. где реест где Environment. А этот думал предмет попроще будет
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  ну все равно GIMP не PS да. в общем. и я его не открывал ни разу.
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ну так и открой же его
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: а сначала открой моск
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  он даже у меня не установлен. щас не буду. да вообще скаи там ничего наверно нету. Уровня Coreldraw или Paint.NET наверно да?
<artus> мдя
<SUFLEX_> в общем неудобен в обращении
<artus> не читал но осуждаю...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: хз,вкусный он или нет, но это была огромная китайская роза ><
<SergeyIT> [koshka], сочувствую :-(
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: у меня есть вкусный, надо?
<[koshka]> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: нет,спасибо
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  а ты хорошо тянешь да?
<SUFLEX_> [koshka] старательно
<[koshka]> да,вдыхаю, и в себе держу
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: Можешь купить pixel
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: всего $99
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  ну ты ваще проГЛОТ)
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  не. дорого же
<artus> @kick SUFLEX_ следуйщий будет бан
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ну на фотошоп у тебя деньги есть же?
<He3HauKa> та походу просто трёп пустой - и денег у него нету ( студеньтик)
<SUFLEX_> He3HauKa  ты про меня тут начала сплетни пускать
<SUFLEX_> ?
<He3HauKa> чудо разуй глазки - я  парень ( особь мужского пола)
<SUFLEX_> He3HauKa   я по почерку определил
<He3HauKa> а .... ну  тогда определяй дальше
<SUFLEX_> He3HauKa зачем . ты ж и так определился)
<TBAPb> помогите вебку настроить
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: освоишь GIMP - приходи
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: хотя бы GIMP
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  ну я посмотрю его
<SUFLEX_> 	
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: это он посмотрит на тебя.
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  может быть may be
<TBAPb> ау
<SUFLEX_> fe Ndfhm
<SUFLEX_> ау Тварь
<TBAPb> помогие вебку настроить
<TBAPb> последняя проблема в убунту
<He3HauKa> если с GIMP  не разберётся после  шопа.... грошь цена его уменю и знаниям
<SergeyIT> !ask > TBAPb
<ubuntuhelp> TBAPb, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, последней ни в одной ОС не  бывает
<SUFLEX_> SUFLEX_  ну все зависит от GIMP
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff
<TBAPb> да зашел в хр выкинуло бсод, зашел еще раз зависла нахрен.
<TBAPb> вот хочу камеру настроить и все
<TBAPb> хр можно сносить
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: покажи lsusb
<TBAPb> vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<TBAPb> работает, а в скайпе не видит
<Offoffoff> показывает
<SergeyIT> так может у него pci
<Offoffoff> ?
<TBAPb> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 18ec:3188 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
<TBAPb> вот она
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: skype закрытое поделие
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: и не успевает за стандартами
<TBAPb> скайп не поддерживает уже линух
<TBAPb> посл версия 2.01
<TBAPb> какая то
<TBAPb> и все
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: надо запустить библиотеку совместимости перед запуском skype
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, може тподгрузить либу надо перед стартом скайпа
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: совместимости с v4l1
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: все они поддерживают.
<TBAPb> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: просто не успевают.
<TBAPb> так?
<SergeyIT> вроде так
<TBAPb> не катит
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: наоборот v4l1
<Offoffoff> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<TBAPb> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, у тебя в другой директории - не в lib32
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: поиграй с табом
<TBAPb> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<TBAPb> что за таб?
<TBAPb> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::even-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x9876a60)" of type `GString'
<TBAPb> Offoffoff: что за таб?
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: ты еще не познал клавишу <TAB>?
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: о горе тебе
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: ты все еще печатаешь вручную?
<Offoffoff> по букве?
<TBAPb> хм, их там 3000
<TBAPb> что хоть искать?:)
<[koshka]> )))))
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: вышли фотку
<[koshka]> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: для чего?)
<Offoffoff>   /usr/lib/libv4l1.so.0
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: оценить
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> дальше видно будет
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  не. ну ты тоже сказал. GIMP,конечно, не САМЫЙ плохой инструмент, но там нету очень многого. Где направляющие, где параметры слоя. Весит, конечно, нереально мало для себя, но все же. rate+3; хотя мог получить все +5
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ты не художник
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ты не умеешь применить средство для твоего образа
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: тебе не нужен вообще никакой редактор
<Lynk> народ подскажите плиз где папка с фоновыми рисунками а то забыл
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  нет. я не художник. я всего лишь делаю эскизы. мне очень нужны инструменты измерения и напрвления. больше чем сама программа
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: все там есть
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: есть измерение
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: есть направление
<TBAPb> [0x94b16a4] main subpicture error: blending YUVA to J422 failed
<TBAPb> Offoffoff: [0x94b16a4] main subpicture error: blending YUVA to J422 failed
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  где?
<TBAPb> это когда запускаю vlc
<TBAPb> но камера показывает
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: просто смотри немного не так... не пытайся увидеть там фотошопу
<artus> SUFLEX_, мне вот интересно, ты за 10ть минут изучил весь мануал по гимпу и ответственно заявляеш что там нет?
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: прочтешь это http://linuxgraphics.ru/ и придешь после
<Lynk> уже все нашел, кстати всем прива
<artus> SUFLEX_, или ты  в шопе начал ризовать на 5й минуте ?
<artus> *с
<TBAPb> значит без камеры я:)
<SergeyIT> а зачем, шоп сам рисует )
<[koshka]> Lynk: а я только хотела сказать)
<artus> SUFLEX_, http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/ru/
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: надо крутить модуль камеры, чтобы он правильную палитру сунул
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  да -ты- прав(очень злая улыбка на лице). ну ща посмотри еще
<SUFLEX_> посмотрим еще
<Lynk> [koshka], ну вот не повезло)
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: приходи.. Я тебе еще несколько редакторов для эскизов покажу.
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, может и пересобрать модуль придется...
<TBAPb> я не умею))
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: а придеццо
<TBAPb> как?
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, там не сложно, разберешься
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: с помощью табуретки, киянки и такой-то матери.
<TBAPb> ссылки в студию, мануалы:)
<Lynk> artus, Offoffoff да че вы ему обьясняете, если человек и в фотошопе работать не умеет то в гим ему лезть не дано)) мне например переходить с фотошопа на гимп было элементарно, только запомнить измененные расположения элементов))
<Offoffoff> TBAPb: forum.ubuntu.ru
<Offoffoff> Lynk: а я и не хочу ничего объяснять.
<Offoffoff> Lynk: пусть изучает сам.
<Offoffoff> Lynk: прежде чем делать какие-либо заявления.
<Lynk> Offoffoff, и правильно))
<Offoffoff> Lynk: кроме того, я знаю людей, которые до сих пор рисуют в артстудио (это такой редактор для Spectrum) и рисуют неплохо.
<Lynk> Offoffoff, опыт не пропить так что где бы то ни было если человек умеет рисовать то нарисует хорошо
<SUFLEX_> Lynk  че ты кричишь тут. у тебя цикл что ли? Offoffoff нормальный пацан. объясняет четко и по пацански а не мямлит
<Offoffoff> Lynk: видимо инструмент им не сильно важен. Если есть талант и умение.
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff,  а  я  знаю, которые акварелью ))
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, я не кричу просто после 7 лет фотошопа гимп мне показался игрушкой в которой просто изменено расположение и он не уступает фотошопу так что говорить что в нем чего то нет это показывать собственную необразованность
<Lynk> Offoffoff, вот я о чем и говорю, если умеешь то сделаешь везде
<[koshka]> NoOova: ня ня ня ня
<NoOova> [koshka]: мур мур мур
<NoOova> какими судьбми?
<[koshka]> Паша ^^
<[koshka]> да я тут снова поселилась )
<NoOova> Аня ^^
<SergeyIT> NoOova, еще не март...
<NoOova> молодчинка!
<NoOova> я так то захожу сюда рз в пару дней
<[koshka]> я почти каждый день )
<Lynk> NoOova, [koshka] ребята вам в отдельный канал для сладких парочек:-D
<[koshka]> Lynk: тиха ><
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: а че это ты с плюсиком?:)
<TBAPb> ^^
<Lynk> [koshka], ты не шипи)) все свои))
<SUFLEX_> Lynk  да я не обратил внимания. я просто подходу к free вещам с долей пренебрежения. ну так получается всегда.неизлечимо
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, на значит пора привыкать))
<SUFLEX_> Lynk  ну я и стараюсь )
<TBAPb> open source, open source!!!
<TBAPb> ^^
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: шалил...
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, и кстати я вот сказал что гимп для меня после 7 лет фотошопа это игрушка, он реально легкий потому как я пользуюсь убунтой меньше полугода и рисовать (именно рисовать а не править фото) мне легче в нем чем в фотошопе с его кисточками и плагинами
<Lynk> ))
<[koshka]> ах ты шалунишка то )
<Lynk> TBAPb, я понимаю что open source это супер но не надо же так кричать)
<TBAPb> :)
<Offoffoff> Lynk: попробуй mypaint + планшет
<Lynk> Offoffoff, кто бы денег на планшет дал)) мечта...
<SergeyIT> [koshka], он стойко защищал мир от несуществующего...
<Offoffoff> ну продай чего-нибудь
<[koshka]> даа.. хочу планшет...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :)))
<Lynk> Offoffoff, дак продавать нечего, все нужно)
<SUFLEX_> Lynk  ну ты крут конечно. не знаю. я посмотрю. я рисовать все равно не умею особо. мне главное расставлять блоки точно в осоновном
<Lynk> Offoffoff, да и в моем городе норм планшетов не найти, а заказывать в инете... не доверяю я этому делу
<xmichael91> open source, после долгого гугления пришел к выводу что побороть tearing рабочего стола на атишной видеокарте нереально :-(
<Offoffoff> xmichael91: разве?
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, ну удачи в ознакомлении)) а я пошел дальше мучать тему для Symbian))
<SUFLEX_> Lynk  ну давай. удачи тебе тоже. симбиан вымрет по ходу очень скоро
<[koshka]> не только..
<[koshka]> скоро 2012
<[koshka]> мы все умрем
<[koshka]> :D :D :D
<SergeyIT> Великий Убунту нас спасет
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  а тебе как бы 20 годиков да?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: точно.. ты прав
<Holeech> ;)
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: возможно))
<Holeech> ктулху всех покарает
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  ну  тгда я тебя знаю
<xmichael91> Offoffoff, ати дрова не смогли включить мне vsync в compiz... переставил все на гном и метасити, легче не стало, даже наоборот, в 3д синхронизация пропала
<[koshka]> Holeech: пусть покарает того, кто спер у меня розу ><
<TBAPb> а кеды как вообще круто?:)
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: откуда ?
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, вымрет и ладно, все равно делать нечего, в довершение разговоря скажу свой вывод в отношении графики, хочешь научиться хорошо пользоваться растровыми редакторами учись рисовать в векторе потому что с этим приходит такой опыт который не отня
<Lynk> ть, inkscape это настолько классный инструмент для векторной графики что даже хваленый illustrator рядом не стоял
<TBAPb> а то не пробовал их ни разу
<xmichael91> попробую еще откатиться на открытые дрова, не помню как там, был всинк или нет...
<[koshka]> TBAPb: ну попробуй )
<[koshka]> я себе поставила
<TBAPb> дак полсофта слетит?
<[koshka]> правда давненько
<SUFLEX_> Lynk ну спасибо за совет в общем. )
<[koshka]> зачем?
<[koshka]> просто кубунту поставить
<TBAPb> ну копете ставил но гном
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, да не за что)) все меня нет...
<TBAPb> он такое выдавал
<Holeech> [koshka], какую розу?
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  а ты всегда во дворе гуляешь. вот уж 20 лет
<[koshka]> копыто у меня стояло на гноме
<[koshka]> Holeech: китайскую ) которую сперли сегодня в подъезде
<TBAPb> ага, проц чуть не повесился
<Holeech> гыг
<[koshka]> ну короче если комп так себе, кде лучше не ставить
<[koshka]> :)
<TBAPb> ноут
<TBAPb> тогда гном пусть будет:)
<TBAPb> а на убунте для нетов что стоит?
<[koshka]> угу, просто кеды не плохо жрут
<SergeyIT> TBAPb, у меня гном
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: даа.. всегда одна гуляю.
<Lynk> TBAPb, ну если ты имеешь ввиду именно ubuntu netbook то гном
<TBAPb> SergeyIT: я так для справки, у меня обычный ноут
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  а ты как бы за убунту волокёшь да?
<TBAPb> Lynk: да его
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: да не
<[koshka]> я так.. просто.)
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> кде лучше вообще не ставить
<Lynk> TBAPb, да тогда именно гном, я как то на скринах и видео посмотрел на кеды и меня перекоробило, после висты с семеркой меня на эти рюшечки не прет, теперь больше люблю строгость и удобство
<[koshka]> openbox =)
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  просто такие выводы не делаются. значит ты что то знаешь да?
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> да
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: да,знаю)
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> всю жизнь юзаю, правда fluxbox, но это почти то же самое
<Lynk> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, а попроще то ник нельзя было сделать?))
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: ты любишь секс по ирцу?
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> Lynk: куда уж проще
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> тут ни одной буквы нет даже
<Lynk> в сторону обычных букв
<SUFLEX_> SUFLEX_  вообще собразительные девушки меня особенно притягают.
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> они не нужны
<TBAPb> ага, фиг запомнить
<SUFLEX_> koshka
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> TBAPb: Воин не должен оставлять никакой информации о себе
<Lynk> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, а главное фиг поймешь
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: чем это они тебя напрягают? ;) умные фразы задвигают?
<artus> @kban --host "`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^ " 259200 3 дня на чтение правил
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> спокойно
<TBAPb> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: ты не параноик? через тор поди в инете сидишь?:))
<artus> @kban --host "`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^" 259200 3 дня на чтение правил
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> TBAPb: тор для хомячков
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> artus: я ничего не нарушаю
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> и где предупреждение?
<TBAPb> а ты как vpn прокси?
<Lynk> artus, чет не действет на него бан...
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> нет
<TBAPb> :)
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  ну если они хотят)
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> зацикленная цепочках ссхтеннелей овнит
<[koshka]> flux у меня тут тоже стоит..
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ссхтуннелей *
<TBAPb> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^:  а как тебя называть?:)
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: ммм.. у нас так много общего
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: )
<artus> @mode +b *@unaffiliated/---/x-7525345*
<[koshka]> ^^
<Lynk> не... все таки действует:-D
<artus> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc читаем до просветления
<artus> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, 2.6
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  все. я че то устал детка. не могу больше я. ухожу я. давай . завтра договорю
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: спокойной ночи! )
<Lynk> artus, не хочу придираться к правилам но правило 2.6 относится именно к общению а не к никам
<artus> Lynk, я не про ник
<Lynk> artus, а про что? так то он вроде ниче не нарушал, или я че то пропустил...
<SUFLEX_> [koshka]  тебе тоже милашка). хаха) завтра приходи под вечер
<[koshka]> SUFLEX_: возможно )
<[koshka]> я вообще решила контрольные поделать )
<SUFLEX_> ну все тогда. Удачи всем кто меня любит ))) пока всем. завтра всех жду. че т я  вообще туплю карочи
<Lynk> SUFLEX_, передавай привет Морфею)
<[koshka]> хаха..Баш ..)
<[koshka]> пойду дочитаю
<[koshka]> artus: =*
<Lynk> artus, дак про что ты?
 * Offoffoff сделал это! Вручную резайзнул диск с корневой файловой без livecd
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохоххохохохоххохооо! Рождество грядёт!
<Lynk> Offoffoff, а напомни когда рождество то?)
<[koshka]> Lynk: ты о чем ? )
<Lynk> [koshka], а ты о чем?)) про рождество)
<[koshka]> Lynk: та нет:)
<[koshka]> спатки наверное пора идти..
<Lynk> [koshka], ну мне не до сна)) так а реально ты о чем?)
<[koshka]> та я про то, что ты Артусу писал
<Lynk> [koshka], да я просто не понял о чем он)
<Lynk> [koshka], из-за чего точнее забанил `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^
<[koshka]> а
<[koshka]> artus: мне наушники сегодня отремонтировали:)
<artus> [koshka], ))
<[koshka]> покупать теперь не нужно ^^
<skrishi> левый вопрос.. а если в хтмл файле прописать ссылки на 2 сцц файла работать будет последний?
<skrishi> цсс*
<Lynk> skrishi, css?
<skrishi> угу
<Lynk> да по идее должен если прописать пути ко второму
<skrishi> ну да.. припомощи линк
<Lynk> теоретически должен, а так практикуй и узнаешь)
<skrishi> просто сначало на один а потом на второй.. если сделать их разными, что бы они за разные моменты отвечали.. они оба будут работать или только последний
<skrishi> спасибо
<Lynk> skrishi, я хоть в хтмл и не шарю толком но после конки понял что возможно все если приложить ум и фантазию)
<[koshka]> споки
<Lynk> [koshka], споки)
<Virus981> Всем доброго времени суток!!!
<Lynk> Virus981, прива
<Virus981> Подскажите ПЛЗ, такая проблема, в Evolution при открытии почты пишет ошибку при создании списка сообщений и соответственно ничего не показывает.
<Virus981> Я пока что в этой системе новичек, так что громко не смейтесь ...
<Lynk> Virus981, c ним жело не имел потому что не понравился и удалил сразу
<Virus981> А что пользуеш? Мне понравилось, что там и календарь и заметки, все в одном...
<Lynk> Virus981, я даже толком не помню что это потому что не пользуюсь
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-30
<falk> !
<Lorgus> спят усталые игрушки... =0)
<Kljaver> книжки спят?
<Lynk> есть не спящие кто работает с вектором?
<Lynk> в частности inkscape
<ivanescent> åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> ivanescent! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ivanescent> аууу
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<sharikoff> q
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=ca9424d7eb3ed24b05393e24a1e2653e.jpg
<sharikoff> =)
<Lynk> всем доброго времени суток, кто шарит в компизе?
<Max_Nikolaich> привет
<Max_Nikolaich> есть туткто?
<Max_Nikolaich> привет
<Max_Nikolaich> есть тут кто
<Max_Nikolaich> ау
<Max_Nikolaich> есть  тут кто?
<Max_Nikolaich> вроде есть, но тишинаа
<rascal> Все молчат....
<Max_Nikolaich> о! а то я думал инет потух)
<rascal> Ну значит можешь быть спокоен - инет работает :)
<Max_Nikolaich> ага)
<rascal> А мне вчера наконец диск с Ubuntu 10.10 пришел. Незнаю почему, но был рад как слон :)
<Max_Nikolaich> ;-)
<rascal> Меня убивает это молчание... :)
<Max_Nikolaich> а я уже 5 часов не вылажу из ubuntu) разбираюсь
<Max_Nikolaich> 71 пользователь в сети...
<rascal> И разговаривают всего 2...
<Max_Nikolaich> может они от счастья ничего вокруг не видят?)
<rascal> А почему от счастья?
<Max_Nikolaich> ну может многим тож тока ubuntu привезли?)
<rascal> :) возможно.
<darka> Приветы
<darka> =)
<Max_Nikolaich> привет
<Max_Nikolaich> нас уже 3-е)
<VIruSkin> ещё нет )
<rascal> Привет. Ещё один живой человек :)
<VIruSkin> у мну тока 9.10
<Max_Nikolaich> у меня 13:53)
<VIruSkin> и то сам недавно получил
<Max_Nikolaich> ой)
<Max_Nikolaich> тьфу
<VIruSkin> хаха =)
<Max_Nikolaich> =)
<VIruSkin> я имел ввиду версию убунты ))э
<Max_Nikolaich> ага)
<Max_Nikolaich> я понял
<VIruSkin> Max_Nikolaich: а ты откуда?
<VIruSkin> у меня 14.53
<Max_Nikolaich> Абакан, Хакасия
<VIruSkin> хабаровск?
<Max_Nikolaich> красноярское время
<VIruSkin> аа понятна
<rascal> А у меня 07:54 :)
<Max_Nikolaich> москва рядом?)
<rascal> Ну как сказать...
<rascal> Если брать относительно, то да :)
<rascal> Я так понял тут пару человек общаются, а все остальные наблюдают за ними :)
<Max_Nikolaich> =)
<Max_Nikolaich> оО мне понадобилось 26 секунд чтобы написать два символа))
<rascal> Ничего. Бывает :)
<Max_Nikolaich> :)
<rascal> Кстати, ребята, кто-нибудь из вас программирует?
<Max_Nikolaich> а есть команда в терминале, которая бы показала все возможные для установки программы?) (простите если у кого будет приступ смеха)))
<rascal> Зайди просто в "Цент приложений Ubuntu"
<rascal> Он находиться в "Приложения" - "Цент приложений Ubuntu"
<Max_Nikolaich> нашел
<VIruSkin> rascal: а что надо запрограммировать? )
<rascal> VIruSkin, да ничего. Просто спрашиваю.
<VIruSkin> )
<sharikoff> запрограмируй ларьки чтоб сигареты бесплатно мине выдавали
<Max_Nikolaich> :)
<skai> sharikoff: курение зло.бросай
<sharikoff> скриптик такой на баше
<Max_Nikolaich> как скрипты пишутся?
<Lorgus> оооо... страна проснулась
<Max_Nikolaich> вся)
<skai> Lorgus: не.вот завтрак приготовлю и проснусь
<sharikoff> Max_Nikolaich: слева на право и сверху вниз
<skai> sharikoff: сработало то вчера?
<Lorgus> skai, угу и побольше.... говорят утром завтракать полезно
<sharikoff> skai: вроде бы да..
<Lorgus> пойду сигарету пожую....
<skai> sharikoff: вишь как все просто:)не то что в ваших маках:)
<sharikoff> вот дай программерам настроить все.. они и настроят
<sharikoff> сам черт ногу сломит
<sharikoff> кто нть  cvs сервак делал с авторизацией в ldap?
<sharikoff> чо я спросил...
<skai> xD
<skai> sharikoff: "где я спросил..." фиксед
<sharikoff> угу..
 * rascal забил и пошел курить.
<skai> sharikoff: ты то голосовал?
<sharikoff> по поводу?
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136805 тут
<sharikoff> да
<rascal> skai, а у меня не открывается тема. Или там права какие-то особые нужны?
<skai> sharikoff: один артус походу против проголосовал:)
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> хз чо происходит ваще...
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: борюсь с его вахтерством:)
<skrishi> с добрым утром страна )
<rascal> skrishi, привет!
<Max_Nikolaich> help
<Max_Nikolaich> oi
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохооооо
<Offoffoff> браццы!
<Offoffoff> сейчас опубликую в juick, что я делал этой ночью!!!
<skai> Offoffoff: это не на этом канале надо
<skai> Offoffoff: у нас прон запрещен
<Offoffoff> skai: ^____^ Поэтому и на juick
<skai> серавно ссыль сюда не кидай:)
<Offoffoff> подумаем
<Lynk> всем прива кто наконец проснулся))
<Lorgus> вопрос ОО как в нем мм2 что бы 2 вверху была ?
<lepota> вставляешь формулу mm^2
<Lorgus> не не... там где то просто форматнуть нада было
<lepota> символы\верхний индекс
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> lepota, чет не могу найти... эт где ???7
<lepota> формат \символы\положение\верхний индекс
<lepota> у меня там :)
<Lorgus> да... нашел... спс
<lepota> можно и на панель инструментов поставить :)
<Lorgus> еще вопрос по ОО
<Lorgus> в клетках в строке стоят формулы типа IF(data.D6
<Lorgus> как во всей строке во всех клетках поменять 6 на другую цифру ???
<lepota> :)
<lepota> замена не? :)
<Offoffoff> Вот, чем я занимался этой ночью! http://juick.com/1189450 Осторожно, жестокость!
<ivan_> Мужики, а может быть такое, что граб помирал от резкого выключения питания? Вчера ноутбук вырубил зажав кнопку включения, а сегодня он подвис на загрузке - пишет инсерт пропер бут девайс...
<Offoffoff> ivan_: это граб, это диск у тебя побился
<Offoffoff> ivan_: загрузись с livecd и проверь
<Offoffoff> ivan_: потом оттуда же попробуй восстановится
<Offoffoff> ivan_: sudo update-grub /dev/sda
<nikonorr> Привет всем. Вопрос можно? Совсем глупый наверно. Почему когда я ставлю панель Cairo-dock не могу видеть собеседника по камере в скайпе? что отваливается в это время и можно ли вернуть не убирая панель? =)
<ivan_> Спасибо!
<nikonorr> убунту 10.10
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: ого
<nikonorr> ну да , ого
<nikonorr> в гуглоземле вот тоже фотографии не видно стало, только белый экранчик. Если убрать панель все становится на место.
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: не хватает видеопамяти
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: возможно. Смотри логи
<nikonorr> спасибо, посмотрю. Можно и без панели обойтись, просто интересно на будущее, может что-то другое так же себя поведет. Хочется разобраться
<Offoffoff> моя версия, что не хватает видеопамяти
<Eugine> все без войсов:)
<Eugine> непревычно:)
<nikonorr> у меня ати и дрова не совсем подходят, может поэтому
<Offoffoff> Eugine: ага... всех помиловали.
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: может неэффективное использование памяти
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: в одном месте пусто, в другом густо
<[optic]> хай
<ink_sleep> ку
<chelaxe> ку
<Eugine> ку
<AlbertR|Home> привет всем
<[optic]> хай
<nikonorr> за последнее очень продолжительное время первая проблема, системка то реально работает, стабильная ! Мне некоторые даже завидуют , только боятся ставить :-D
<Galaxy2000> просыпаемся, готовим кофе , говорим всем "превед" и начинаем общатся :D
<AndreX> а если свет выключили то кофе в ухомятку еть?
<AndreX> с*
<rapidsp> примус разжигай
<Galaxy2000> ну это .... буржуйку
 * AndreX открывает капот машитны и ставит туда кружку кофе
<rapidsp> давнобытак
<AndreX> ктобы мне тасолу подогнал)
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> .
<Offoffoff> http://www.silvergames.com/flash/first-person-tetris.swf Кто сказал, что в Ubuntu нет игр?
<alexxcompany> как тут зарегистрироваться?
<AndreX> !nick > alexxcompany
<ubuntuhelp> alexxcompany, please see my private message
<Offoffoff> какое просыпаемся
<Offoffoff> уже ночь скоро
<ur5imw>  уже ночь скоро.... правда?:)
<chelaxe> 0.o вот блин а я только проснулсо)
<alexxcompany> :)
<alexxcompany> а тут люди вообще общаются?
<Offoffoff> alexxcompany: еще как
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> тут за это банят
<Offoffoff> alexxcompany: Веруешь в Ubuntu?
<niknickolas> за что банят?
<alexxcompany> понемногу  начинаю
<Offoffoff> niknickolas: за потерю Веры
<Offoffoff> alexxcompany: обращаешь неверных?
<alexxcompany> пытаюсь
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> niknickolas: не знаю, я так и не понял за что меня вчера забанили
<AndreX> ник утя нечитабельный
<niknickolas> я ни кого не банил
<niknickolas> и вообще
<niknickolas> я тут недавно
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> AndreX: нет, он сказал не за ник
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> а за "флуд, флэйм, спам, оффтоп, троллинг"
<niknickolas> только наченаю привыкать к линукс
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ну он 9 недель опер, понятно что не понимает ещё что творит
<AndreX> всё равно таких ников здесь нильзя читай правила
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> можно
<ink_sleep> да общаемся мы здесь
<AndreX> ну вот разбудили человека )
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ink_sleep: меня artus вчера за общение забанил
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> так что не советую
<ink_sleep> боюсь, меня он точно не забанит
<ink_sleep> к тому же, правила прочитать всё же стоит
<AndreX> овнеров не банят
<ink_sleep> просто за общение здесь не банят
<alexxcompany> где можно почитать об irc желательно на русском(руководство пользователя)
<AndreX> http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/irc тут
<alexxcompany> AndreX: спасибо. сча почитаю.
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ink_sleep: в правилах есть слово "троллинг", которое каждый оператор может понять по разному
<ink_sleep> в правилах есть "если задали вопрос - то оффтопик следует прекратить"
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> те которые здесь только 9 недель как правило понимают на основании желания забанить
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> да. но там никакой вопрос никто не задавал
<AndreX> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^. там ещё про ники есть спец для тебя
<home> прр
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> AndreX: где?
<AndreX> в правилах
<ink_sleep> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jillsmitt> и хорошо бы это понятие во всех случаях влекло ужасные последствия
<ink_sleep> про ники уже ничего нету
<AndreX> извеняюсь тогда
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> Использовать псевдонимы, которые могут быть восприняты как нецензурные или оскорбительные по отношению к пользователям
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> если кто-то расценит мой ник как нецензурный, заранее извиняюсь
<AndreX> если тока как непонятный какойто
<ink_sleep> ну почему
<ink_sleep> вполне понятный
<chemodan71> Ку.
<AndreX> chemodan71: re ку
<ink_sleep> обратный апостроф, обратный слеш, обратный слеш, дефис, труба, подчеркивание, обратный слеш, дефис, труба, дефис, дефис, буквы ай, дефис, подчеркивание, знак возведения в степень
<AndreX> xD
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> забыл возведение в степень на второй позиции
<ink_sleep> а, да
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> не всё так просто в моём нике
<ink_sleep> вообще это больше похоже на ^_^ попавшее под трамвай
<[koshka]> утра
<AndreX> [koshka], мяу
<ink_sleep> [koshka], няу!
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka] :*
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: ты уже спроснулся?:))
<[koshka]> AndreX: мр)
<ink_sleep> угу
<[koshka]> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: ку)
<[koshka]> меня сейчас такой висюн настиг
<rapidsp> гм...
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> [koshka]: так весна же наступает
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> и не такое настигнет
<ink_sleep> висюн ОО
<ink_sleep> Оо
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: :D та че то вчера обновилась, а ща включило, а оно взяло и повисло
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ну ещё бы..
<ink_sleep> ы
<ink_sleep> блин
<ink_sleep> дома в наличии:
<ink_sleep> ром, виски, кагор, вино, шампанское, какое то ещё вино... судя по ценникам на бутылках - каждая больше 2к... оО
<ink_sleep> что это оО
<[koshka]> Инки! я еду в гости
<[koshka]> :D
<XuMuK> а события вчерашнего вечера помнишь?) ку)
<rapidsp> утро рядового олигарха...
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> алкоголь кстати приводит к рождению неполноценных детей в будущем
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: я вчера тоже отжог слегка
<jillsmitt> ink_sleep: сфотай и выложи вконтактик
<ink_sleep> нафиг
<ink_sleep> я то не пью
<[koshka]> накинулись на Влада хД
<[koshka]> хаха
<ink_sleep> мне интересно откуда оно и зачем родичи всё это притащили
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: тебя спаивать будут )
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> хотят совершить массовое самоубийство через алкоголизацию?
<[koshka]> пытать :D
<ink_sleep> это они в честь Black Bible, найденного на внешники рядом с видео со свадьбы тетиной, да...
<ink_sleep> на внешнике*
 * rapidsp заточил копченую сайру под крушовице... релакс...
<jillsmitt> зато я пью
<jillsmitt> и раз уж ты не пьешь...
<jillsmitt> кагор мне
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> ... то у тебя родятся дети дебилы а у него нет
<jillsmitt> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: дооо
<jillsmitt> у нас с тобой наверное явно разные понятия о "пью"
<jillsmitt> у тебя как такое, будто ты родился
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> любая доза портит генофонд
<jillsmitt> оглянись вокруг
<jillsmitt> нечего портить
<[koshka]> хорошо что я не пью ^^
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> даже одна молекула алкоголя может повредить ту самую клетку, из которой потом родится дефективный сперматозоид и из которого получится ребёнок-дебил или инвалид
<jillsmitt> следи за собой, будь осторожен
<alexxcompany> Кто нить настраивал подключение КПК(windows mobile 6.5) к Ubuntu 10.10?
<ink_sleep> aleksandrit, подключение чего?
<rapidsp> промазал ))
<ink_sleep> `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, боюсь, мои драгоценные гены девушкам из этой страны не достанутся.
<ink_sleep> так что можешь не беспокоиться о генофонде)
<jillsmitt> ink_sleep: хахах
<ink_sleep> он будет хреновый
<rapidsp> утечка генов...
<ink_sleep> alexxcompany, да, действительно. зачем подключить то пытаешься, расскажи
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> а причём тут эта страна? мне кажется что каждого должны волновать хотя бы свои дети
<baltazor> кто подскажет откуда можно вытянуть sha.h файлик ? оно принадлежит openssl (сам openssl стоит) но sha.h не находит
<jillsmitt> baltazor: dev?
<alexxcompany> Для синхронизации контактов. передачи файлов
<Encoder> `^-|_-|--I-_^: поддерживаю
<baltazor> jillsmitt: как то не вижу openssl-dev именно
<baltazor> jillsmitt: сек
<ink_sleep> alexxcompany, для передачи - подключай его как флешку
<jillsmitt> Encoder: `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^: пока вы тут в чатике сидите священный генофонд оскверняется
<ink_sleep> alexxcompany, синхронизировать советую через гугл
<jillsmitt> надо что-то делать
<baltazor> jillsmitt: fatal error: sha.h: No such file or directory , а это то что есть: http://paste.org.ru/?xrdpua
<rapidsp> baltazor: apt-file search sha.h
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> jillsmitt: ну, мой не оскверняется
<ink_sleep> не, ну если хочется БДСМу - то пжалста) оно после танцев с бубном будет и с евой синкаться
<Encoder> jillsmitt:  я и моя девушка ведем здоровый образ жизни, остальное меня не волнует. Я никого убеждать не собираюсь.
<jillsmitt> вот именно
<jillsmitt> вас никто и не просит убеждать
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: а че не достануться? )))
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> jillsmitt: но почему бы и нет?
<baltazor> ink_sleep: БДСМ это жесть :D
<jillsmitt> особенно `^\\-|_\-|--I-_^, я понимаю, что воскресенье и проповедь...
<ink_sleep> [koshka],  не хочу.
<ink_sleep> ну не в смысле не хочу
<Encoder> `^-|_-|--I-_^:  это бесполезно, вот и все
<ink_sleep> а в смысле детей в этой стране не хочу
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> Encoder: ну, пару раз помогло
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: правильно! я в своей тоже не хочу >< печальная страна
<ink_sleep> а у нас они отличаются ОО
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> нормальная страна
<ink_sleep> ?
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> люди пофигистичные просто
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: да,Инки :D
<ink_sleep> фигаж се
<ink_sleep> а ну да
<[koshka]> ink_sleep:  я же с Крыма )
<ink_sleep> а крым - не Россия ?
<[koshka]> ну.. когда то было так
<ink_sleep> в каком смысле когда то О_О ? ??
<[koshka]> наверное лучше бы оно сейчас так и было )
<Galaxy2000> украина ?
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> всё - Россия, просто некоторые пока об этом не знают
<Encoder> `^-|_-|--I-_^:  каждому свое, не надо навязывать. Это бесполезно, так уж устроен русский человек, отвергать хорошее, а потом жалеть
<baltazor> rapidsp: смотри: http://paste.org.ru/?2u9l6w
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> Encoder: я не навязываю, просто чятюсь
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: ну так какой то козел отдал крым )
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> oO
<[koshka]> и он стал печальный ><
<`^\\-|_\-|--I-_^> кому?
<[koshka]> украине
<ink_sleep> такс
 * ink_sleep собирается в поход завоевывать крым обратно
<rapidsp> baltazor: а попробйу без grep... может ему хедеры надо поставить?
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: :D
<baltazor> rapidsp: http://paste.org.ru/?jjexiu
<ink_sleep> блин
<jillsmitt> baltazor: libssl-dev
<ink_sleep> а оперативка на сервере всё заканчивается и заканчивается
<jillsmitt> то, что тебе нужно baltazor
<ink_sleep> а нового сервера всё нет и нет Оо
<ink_sleep> хм...
<baltazor> jillsmitt: стоит, читайте мое сообщение :)
<jillsmitt> среди этого срача трудно понять, кто что пишет уже
<ink_sleep> где блин мой новый сервер >< >< >< >< >< >< ><
<rapidsp> baltazor: а если linux-headers нужной версии поставить?
<jillsmitt> baltazor: и ты поиск провел и не нашел этого хедера?
<baltazor> jillsmitt: в этом вся и фигня , используется md5.h и sha.h с libssl-dev во только md5.h норм подключается а sha.h нет
<jillsmitt> иногда могут упразднить хедер, слить его с чем-нибудь
<jillsmitt> путь мог измениться
<jillsmitt> часто так получается, когда по старым манам что-нибудь делаешь
<baltazor> jillsmitt: та не в /usr/include/local есть и md5.h и sha.h
<baltazor> rapidsp: хедеры стоят
<jillsmitt> путь относительный или прямой?
<jillsmitt> судя по всему щас юзают #include <openssl/sha.h>
<baltazor> jillsmitt: #include <openssl/md5.h>
<baltazor> jillsmitt: видать относительный :)
<jillsmitt> baltazor: пропиши жестко
<rapidsp> симлинк
<baltazor> сек попробую
<jillsmitt> или да
<jillsmitt> как rapidsp говорит
<jillsmitt> тогда надо будет везде делать такой симлинк, на каждой системе где ты будешь собирать
<jillsmitt> или отредактируй переменную PATH
<jillsmitt> самый лучший вариант кажется
 * jillsmitt свежие сушки, нет ничего лучше
<jillsmitt> baltazor: http://www.openssl.org/docs/crypto/sha.html
<Dr_Cat> Всем привет, мне поставили задачу установить Дебиан с флешки, как СДРОМ не работает, что предложите, ато я не очень знаю как...
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=debian+eeepc+installation
<Dr_Cat> спс погляжу, но ещё спрашивали в чём разница между дебиан и убунтой, я точный ответ дать им не могу, так как сижу на убунте...может вы? Только ссылки на гугл давать не надо, интересует личное мнение...
<baltazor> jillsmitt: самое интересное что #include <openssl/sha.h> так и подключенно
<Encoder> Dr_Cat: Ничем принципиально. В убунте уже поставлены костыли просто. Например по поиску кодеков и тому прочее. Ставь testing, там разберешься
<Dr_Cat> "testing" это что?
<Dr_Cat> типо убунта уже напичкана всем что может пригодится, а дебиан обычно нулевой, пустой...да?
<Encoder> Dr_Cat: ветка debian testing "Squeeze", тока там ядро 2.6.32.  Я вот себе собрал 2.6.37. Проблем не имею
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: да... А еще в Убунту есть Дух.
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: который порабощает умы людей.
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: ахах) Оригинально)
<Dr_Cat> Encoder: А как собрать ядро? Или это слишком сложно?)
<Encoder> Dr_Cat: нет
<Dr_Cat> и смысл с этого?
<Dr_Cat> вот ты собрал 37, что изменилось?
<XuMuK>             
<Encoder> Dr_Cat:  Если в данном дре нет поддержки твоего оборудования. Поставив 2.6.37 я избавился от firmware-linux-nonfree, так как в 2.6.37 для моей ати х800 они вкомпилены
<Encoder> ядре*
<Encoder> Dr_Cat:  у моего знакомого например в ноуте блютуз модуль поддержку которого включили в 2.6.35
<Dr_Cat> в дебиане нет такого прикола, что как бы дрова не надо ставить, как в убунте?
<Encoder> Dr_Cat: не понял вопрос
<Dr_Cat> Encoder: ну в убунте я дров никаких не ставил...
<Dr_Cat> Dr_Cat: все модули прекрасно работают...
<Encoder> Dr_Cat:  у меня в дебиане тоже поставились сами xserver-xorg-video-ati. Но для аппаратного ускорения нужны фирмвари. Они либо в пакете linux-firmware, либо как у меня сейчас в ядре
<Dr_Cat> Encoder: понял, просто посмотрел фильм "Социальная сеть", то загорелся дебианом...у него там дебиан стоял кажется...
<Encoder> Dr_Cat: дебиан приветлив, но элементарные операции надо знать. Самое сложное что я сделол собрал ядро и настроил автомонтирование ntfs разделов(5мин).
<Dr_Cat> вот автомонтирование это хорошо=)
<baltazor> jillsmitt: мистика файл подключается в 2 местах в 1 пакете в 1 месте оно его подхватывает , во втором нет...........
<Offoffoff> ооооо... rfkill в репах
<Michahel> у меня проблема с ивритом. После обновления системы (аж ядро обновилось) наконец-то появилась возможность использовать в качестве третьей раскладки язык иврит, но теперь в консоле иврит перестал отображаться как должно справа налево
<Michahel> предполагаю, что за это отвечает какой-то пакет, а как узнать его название?
<Offoffoff> Michahel: sudo nano /etc/default/console-setup
<Offoffoff> Michahel: затем sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup restart
<luntik13> Всем привет!!
<Offoffoff> luntik13: как там на Луне?
<luntik13> Хорошо!!!!!
<Offoffoff> luntik13: мухи?
<luntik13> ???
<UinstonS> всем привет
<luntik13> Привет!!!
<Dr_Cat> как удалить подчистую с убунты апачь, мускул, пхпмайадмин?
<luntik13> Как дела!
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: ого... ты злой.
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: да
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: sudo apt-get purge именапакетов
<UinstonS> Помогите с кодировками) есть песни с немецкими названиями, пишетв названии вместо некоторых символов вопр знак. как доставить нужную кодировку?
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: а не remove?
<Offoffoff> UinstonS: познай UTF-8 и EasyTag
<Michahel> Offoffoff: а что там в /etc/default/console-setup делать?
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: ключевое слово: "подчистую"
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: понял
<Offoffoff> Michahel: искать свою настройку
<just_> привет. есть кто?
<jillsmitt> никого
<jillsmitt> нет
<Dr_Cat> phpmyadmin не хочет удалятся, не может подключится к мускул
<Dr_Cat> что бы удалить все базы...
<Dr_Cat> есть какой-то готовый лоакльный сервер?
<Dr_Cat> типо на винду есть ХАМРР
<jillsmitt> может еще и готового пользователя скачать? =)
<jillsmitt> безнадега
<Galaxy2000> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/all тут готовые виртуальный машины есть
<just_> можете подсказать как установить сетевой принтер хп 1120. принтер физически подключен к тонкому клиенту по ипу 192,168,0,12 на порт 9100. как к нему пдключится в убунте?
<Dr_Cat> jillsmitt: нуну, поумничай...выходит...
<jillsmitt> да ладно тебе
<Dr_Cat> ну то может кто-то подскажет, как поставить локальный сервер на убунту?
<ink_sleep> just_, ам CUPS ?
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, debian.pro -> поиск -> lamp
<just_> в винде на сервер вин 2003 создаётся принтер на тсп порт
<Dr_Cat> аink_sleep:  а ну убунут?
<Dr_Cat> или под убунту тоже пойдёт?
<just_> я установил дрова, но когда посылаю на печать - ошибка  printer-state-message="/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed"
<just_> printer-state-reasons=hplip.plugin-error
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, да одно и тоже, только рутом стань
<ink_sleep> sudo su еси чо
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: ну не настолько же я ламер, что бы не знать что такое рут)
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, как из консоли дописать что то в файл /etc/apt/sources.list ? от рута, само собой
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, не, при помощи echo
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: ну не знаю...а чего gedit не катит?
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, например, его нет. что вполне ожидаемо на сервере.
<ink_sleep> ну в общем
<ink_sleep> sudo echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Cat> аа...ясно..
<ink_sleep> выполнится ли от рута?
<Dr_Cat> да
<ink_sleep> нет
<Dr_Cat> почему?
<ink_sleep> потому что /etc/apt/sources.list будет открыт не через sudo, а от пользователя, из чьего шелла команда запущена
<ink_sleep> поэтому - именно sudo su
<ink_sleep> а потом уже выполнять команды
<Dr_Cat> ок...буду знать, а вот вопрос, что в этом файле?)
<ink_sleep> да не суть важно... вообще список реп... главное, что редактировать этот файл только юзер с UID=0 может
<ink_sleep> ну root в твоём случае
<Dr_Cat> набрал я эту команду только что в консоле...ничего не произошло...
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, приветствие покажи шелла
<Dr_Cat> это как?)
<Dr_Cat> root@vlad-laptop:/home/vlad# echo "blah">> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Cat> root@vlad-laptop:/home/vlad# echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Cat> root@vlad-laptop:/home/vlad# echo "blah" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Cat> root@vlad-laptop:/home/vlad#
<just_> скажите, как правильно будет подключать принтер - через ип к которому он подключен - тонкий клиент с ипом 192.168.0.12 на порте 9100 или через сервер 2003 на котором расшариный этот принтер?
<ink_sleep> ну вот, ты рут.
<ink_sleep> root@ ... #
<ink_sleep> говорит о том, что ты рут
<Dr_Cat> ну да...набрал sudo su
<Dr_Cat> или наоборот..так не будет?
<ink_sleep> открой новую консоль и увидишь отличия
<Dr_Cat> Отказано в доступе)
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, приветствие шелла смотри. про "отказано в доступе" я тебе уже выше писал почему так.
<Offoffoff> just_: через порт 9100
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: Дописать sudo su?
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: а чем тебе апач не нравится?
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: готовый локальный сервер
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: а мне и пхп надо и мускул...
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: тебе все равно его придется ставить ^__^
<AndreX> Dr_Cat: а ты как думаеш что в нём http://paste.org.ru/?1mjdla
<Offoffoff> Dr_Cat: ну так и ставь их
<Offoffoff> проблема-то
<Dr_Cat> Offoffoff: так я раз поставил, как-то коряво, то пхп май админ не хочет работать...
<ink_sleep> гррр
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, в общем все команды из моих мануалов выполняй после того, как sudo su сделаешь
<Dr_Cat> AndreX: ну источники приложений? Типо для скачки програм и обновлений?
<AndreX> Dr_Cat: так точно)
<Dr_Cat> AndreX: умничка я=)
<Dr_Cat> типо меня учите?)
<Dr_Cat> вот кто бы меня PHP  научил)Капец как надо...
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep
<Dr_Cat> ой
<Dr_Cat> случайно
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, зачем тебе php учить то?
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: надо, ну я как бы веб програмированием и дизайном занимаюсь, по крайней мере начал...поставил онлайн магазин на джумле, но что бы что-то там нормально в коде подправить, надо хорошо PHP знать...
<ink_sleep> пффф
<ink_sleep> я не знаю PHP и делаю сайты пачками
<ink_sleep> более того, я CSS и html то не знаю)
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: знал, бы что делал коробками)
<ink_sleep> просто CMS с умом выбирать нужно)
<just_> проблема в том что принтер не видится убунтой по своему ипу и порту
<ink_sleep> чтобы не приходилось править
<ink_sleep> just_, ipp://ip:port/адресдопринтера
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: из бесплатных с онлайн магазином джумла вне конкуренции
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, ну ды, конечно хД
<ink_sleep> во первых, навскидку, даже Drupalовский Ubercart значительно лучше
<ink_sleep> во вторых - Wordpressовские магазины лучше
<ink_sleep> в третьих есть куча opensource магазинов, которые рвут эту троицу в клочья
<ink_sleep> http://www.magentocommerce.com/ тот же
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: не на знаю...просто времени мало оставалось, а с джумлой знаком хоть...
<ink_sleep> про джумлу вообще забудь
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: дело не в том, отличный сайт сделать за большые деньги, это самому нарисовать дизайн и шаблон сделать, но для этого нужно знать PHP
<just_> D [30/Jan/2011:12:53:35 +0200] [Job 13] printer-state=3(idle)
<just_> D [30/Jan/2011:12:53:35 +0200] [Job 13] printer-state-message="/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed"
<just_> D [30/Jan/2011:12:53:35 +0200] [Job 13] printer-state-reasons=hplip.plugin-error
<just_> E [30/Jan/2011:13:27:29 +0200] PID 12534 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups) crashed on signal 6!
<ink_sleep> зачем для шаблона знать PHP ?
<just_> таже фигня
<Dr_Cat> дизайн стоит просто в фотшопе, от 300дол. програмирование его под любую КМС тоже от 300дол...а далее создание сайта от 200$
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: а ты пробовал что-то изменить в шаблоне? Если что-не так отображается, и найти ошибку в шаблоне...там все коды на php
<ink_sleep> Dr_Cat, пробовал. вполне получается. PHP и прочего не знаю.
<ink_sleep> никогда учебник в жизни не открывал по ним
<ink_sleep> да и вообще я админ
<markmx> приветствую, стоит убунта на внешнем юсби винте, все стабильно работает, но стоит воткнуть что нить в бругой юсби(флешку либо телефон в режиме флешки) то убунта сходит с ума, винт подрублен напрямую как мне кажеся трабла в недостаточном п
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: вот "вполне" у меня тоже, но что бы кардинально поменять шаблон надо ПХП
<ink_sleep> http://ketekoks.ru/ из недавних
<ink_sleep> только доделать надо
<Dr_Cat> за рисоаваный плотят больше
<Dr_Cat> вот мой над которым счас работаю, завтра здавть заказчику... shop4kidz.com.ua
<ink_sleep> сочуствую заказчику)
<ink_sleep> как жеж он тормозит то
<Dr_Cat> чего?)
<Dr_Cat> ну у тебя с россии да...
<Dr_Cat> а магазин для Украины..=)
<joylight> Привет всем! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с программой QDVD-Author?
<Dr_Cat> зачем покупать дорогой хостинг с большым каналом?)
<ink_sleep> дорогой хостинг?
<Dr_Cat> ну если больше скорость хостинга, то дороже) 164грн в год...в рублях 612
<ink_sleep> это дорогой оО
<tiper> почему на только что установленной убунте при попытке создать DSL-подключение окно виснет?
<ink_sleep> о май гаж
<ink_sleep> гад*
<ink_sleep> я то думал дешевле моих акков ничего не бывает
<Dr_Cat> ink_sleep: =)
<Dr_Cat> ну это для одного сайта, с одним доменом..=)\
<ink_sleep> мде уж
<ink_sleep> куда мне с моими вдсками по 550ро в месяц, выдерживающими 70к хитов в сутки, угу..
<Dr_Cat> ну канал хорошый)
<Dr_Cat> ладно....я офф...работать над сайтом, нужно много ещё пофиксить...
<Offoffoff> joylight: а чего там не так
<Offoffoff> joylight: это просто надстройка над консольной прогой.
<Offoffoff> joylight: если хочешь что-то нетрадиционного от программы - изучай консольную версию
<markmx> подскажите где почитать про создание точки адхок в убунте, ато что-то тыкаюсь а телефон так и не видит точку
<UZVER> Народ о_о почему Brasero записывает DVD диск больше часа? Так и должно быть? .___.
<UZVER> у?
<Infra_HDC> потому что сегодня выходной день
<Offoffoff> UZVER: это же хорошо. Читаться будет потом неплохо.
<UZVER> Offoffoff так так и должно быть? + какая то проверка ещё целый час потом идёт, которую постоянно нужно отключать
<Offoffoff> UZVER: можешь поставить быстрей - но смысл? минуты сэкономленные сейчас - часы загубленные потом.
<UZVER> Offoffoff да и так стоит скорость записи максимальная, а реально оно пишет на x1
<Offoffoff> UZVER: в настройки иди и отключи все, что считаешь ненужным.
<Offoffoff> UZVER: просто потом чур не плакаться, что диск не читается
<UZVER> Offoffoff настройки это модули?
<Offoffoff> ну и модули тоже
<UZVER> Ну диск 16х а больше 1х не хочет писать
<UZVER> ужс
<UZVER> Offoffoff а где находятся настройки?
<Offoffoff> UZVER: ну в программе же
<UZVER> ну я смотрю) там нет) только модули и всё
<Offoffoff> Есть
<Offoffoff> внимательней смотри диалог записи
<Offoffoff> там и скорость
<UZVER> а тьфу, там есть, но я там всё отключаю и ставлю скорость записи максимум, но больше 1х не полнимается) было бы всё так просто я бы сюда не заходил :)
<UZVER> не поднимается*
<UZVER> ну полтора часа на 3 фильма это перебор
<UZVER> ниипанятна ._.
<barabashka_> привет, как избавиться от закладок ? чтобы было одним списком https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14584288/12.png
<baltazor> вопрос: а как запретить пакету обновлятся ? что бы и через apt-get upgrade не обновлялся , через aptitude когда то находил
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> ре ппл
<baltazor> все
<baltazor> разобрался
<barabashka_> а я еще нет))) как изменить это меню ?
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<Holeech> re
<AndreX> re
<_GerarD_> sharikoff, skai : Здоровеньки булы!
<_GerarD_> AndreX ку :)
<dRaziel> даров
<vantu5z> barabashka_: в наутилусе
<barabashka_> в наутилусе все норм списочком идет , а вот там на картинке целая подпака "закладки" появилась
<barabashka_> вот дела , оказывается это подменю "Закладки" появляется когда много обычных быстрых папок (закладок) перенеси в наутилусе ...тоесть автоматом создается чтобы вмещать все добавленные закладки . Интересно можно ли увеличить лимит этот так каÐ
<_d4vid> oO
<AndreX> barabashka_: а перевод где )
<_d4vid> у меня плазма падает при выходе с кде (4.6)
<barabashka_> _d4vid: ладно уж, главное что понял сам причину
<_d4vid> хм
<sergeimm> всем привет
<markmx> ну так как быть? подскажите как поднять адхок?
<rapidsp> !forum | markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<AndreX> sergeimm, ты чё, зациклился?
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Может кто имеет рабочий zend guard ключь :?
<TheThing> А как бы вывести музычку с SB Live! на 4 колонки простым дублированием? Под *неназываемую_проприетарную_систему* были нестандартные дрова kxProject, которые позволяли два выхода задействовать. А в убунте работает только один.
<TheThing> упс. сглупил )
<pasha> Народ!
<pasha> как убунту поставить без диска?
<AndreX> где ?
<pasha> ну у меня х86_64 стоит надо х86 поставить
<AndreX> на флеху залей и ставь
<pasha> привода нет
<pasha> точно флеху
<pasha> спс
<markmx> все равно не нашел как сделать ну не шарю я в консольке
<AndreX> что именно не нашол
<razor96> народ, тут место на диске нужно освободить, всякие ненужности поудалять, посоветуйте програмку?
<TheThing> bin/brain
<AndreX> apt-get purge пакет
<TheThing> почистить корзину, логи
<TheThing> посмотреть установленные пакеты
<TheThing> вроде бы и все
<AndreX> apt-get autoremove
<barabashka_> Анализатор использования дисков, убутну твик , ну apt-get clean
<pasha> TheThing: плохо если у тебя /bin/brain... надо /dev/brain
<NoOova> хм мне дло тут писть не от своего ника???
<NoOova> что с фринодом
<AndreX> гуляет наверно )
<TheThing> NoOova: он просил программную эмуляцию, а не девайс
<fed0r> Почему после апдейта ядра графика не работает (видяха ати radeonhd 5600 и intel)
<fed0r> тормозит
<fed0r> И да, как включать-отключать устройства?
<Encoder> fed0r: то есть графика есть но тормозит?
<fed0r> Encoder, да
<fed0r> Любые логи в наличии
<Encoder> fed0r: вывод  glxinfo |grep render давай
<fed0r> ок
<fed0r> direct rendering: Yes
<fed0r> OpenGL render string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGDNG_M GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<fed0r> encoder
<Encoder> fed0r: у тебя две видеокарты?
<fed0r> да
<fed0r> Ноут
<Encoder> судя по логу работает intel, ядро какое сейчас и какое было?
<fed0r> щас 2.6.32-28
<fed0r> 64bit lucid, было -27\
<fed0r> Может обновится?
<Encoder> как вариант указать в xorg юзать драйвер radeonhd
<fed0r> тЬся
<fed0r> где
<fed0r> Я в иксах нуб
<Encoder> так покажи вывод команды ls /usr/lib/dri
<fed0r> encoder, 5 seconds
<fed0r> Encoder, i915_dri.so    mga_dri.so   r300_dri.so    savage_dri.so  tdfx_dri.so
<fed0r> i965_dri.so    r128_dri.so  r600_dri.so    sis_dri.so     unichrome_dri.so
<fed0r> mach64_dri.so  r200_dri.so  radeon_dri.so  swrast_dri.so
<fed0r> ололо
<Encoder> fed0r:  эмм ожидал r700 увидеть, firmware-linux-nonfree стоит?
<Encoder> или как оно в убунте там)
<fed0r> Encoder, неа. Он linux-firmware-nonfree
<Encoder> linux-firmware-nonfree вроде)
<fed0r> Ставить, да?
<Encoder> у меня дебиан, тут по другому назван)
<Encoder> да
<fed0r> ок
<Encoder> там содержится микрокод для видеокарт ати
<fed0r> А ядро может обновить?
<fed0r> ок
<Encoder> в описании пакета глянь, должна быть твоя видео
<Encoder> в списке
<fed0r> ок
<Encoder> ну и надеюсь xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd тоже установлено
<fed0r> дп
<fed0r> Да
<Encoder> хорошо
<fed0r> окей, через минуту напишу
<Encoder> ставь пакет, птом показывай что у тебя в /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Выложи содержание куда-нибудь на pastebin.com. Ссылку сюда
<fed0r> encoder, файл пуст
<Encoder> понятно
<Encoder> перезагружайся и сюда возвращайся
<fed0r> видимо грузится failsafe
<fed0r> ок, я не на этом компе
<Encoder> ааа =)
<fed0r> У меня там еще и сеть отвалилась =)
<Encoder> fed0r: суровое обновление)
<fed0r> да
<Encoder> fed0r: перезагрузился?
<fed0r> Да. Так я думаю, мне нужен правильный xorg.conf?
<Encoder> еще раз glxinfo | grep render
<fed0r> То же самое
<Encoder> тогда точно надо xorg.conf
<fed0r> ок
<Encoder> fed0r: справишься?
<fed0r> Хз, найду в инете
<fed0r> Если что, напишу, спасибо большое
<Encoder> fed0r: ну как бы Ctrl+alt+F1
<fed0r> Не работает
<fed0r> encoder, кривятся цвета, иксы вырубает, но консоли нет
<fed0r> Связано с видяхой ати
<fed0r> Но запустить обратно можно
<Encoder> fed0r: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm если gnome
<Encoder> fed0r: кароче как остановишь иксы, сделаешь от root`a  Xorg-configure, птом попробуешь Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro. Если все нормально можно копировать xorg.conf.new из корня рута в /etc/X11/xorg.conf. А птом смотреть что там в секции "Device", опция driver если там интел меняй на radeonhd
<fed0r> ок
<fed0r> Щас сломал икс =)
<Encoder> fed0r: ну и опции ускорения глянь в инете, у меня так, драйвер radeon
<Encoder> Driver      "radeon"
<Encoder> Option "DRI" "true"
<Encoder> Option "NoAccel" "false"
<Encoder>  Option "AccelMethod" "XXA"
<Encoder> fed0r: мне нужно отойти на часок, вечером еще буду. Прийду отпиши)
<fed0r> Ага, спасибо, давай
<Encoder> fed0r: не за что)
<NoOova> народ чо за чухня. образ зписал на флешку, гружусь, и виснет н загрузочном экране бубунту
<NoOova> если еск нажать то там только 1 варнинг Glib про userid0 чтото
<peektoseen> NoOova, через что писал ?
<NoOova> через писалку
<NoOova> система дминистрирование создание згрузочного диска
<sid_old> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> если он забанит - то это навсегда^_^
<Virus981> Всем доброго времени суток!
<Eugine> ghbdtn
<Virus981> Проконсультируйте пожалуйста по Evolution !
<Eugine> конкретнее
<Virus981> При запуске почтового клиента выдает ошибку при создании списка сообщений и ничего (из сообщений) не показывает.
<Eugine> какую ошибку?
<Eugine> что пишет
<Eugine> ?
<Virus981> "Ошибка при создании списка сообщений"
<hiddenman_> hi all
<hiddenman_> тут  коллега что-то такое с 10.10 сделал на ноуте (толи обновилось что-то, толи что-то другое), у него теперь постоянно переключается сама-собой раскладка на клавиатуре, с рус на анг. клава не залита, не зажата. просто иногда бац и начинается такое
<hiddenman_> никто не сталкивался?
<Gordio> Yeahhh!!
<Aselicon> hiddenman_: все сталкивались. пользуйся гуглом. проблема давно решена.
<hiddenman_> Aselicon: и что гуглить?
<Offoffoff> hiddenman_: в настройке клавиатуры отключить разную раскладку для разных окон
<hiddenman_> понял, спасибо
<Offoffoff> hiddenman_: а потом спокойно чинить
<Gordio> sharikoff, проблемы!?
<sharikoff> Gordio: никаких
<Gordio> sharikoff, значит хочешь!
<Gordio> sharikoff, разбань, редиска!
<sharikoff> =)
<hiddenman_> "вообще это уже пофиксили. надо поставить обновление gnome-settings-daemon из proposed, перелогиниться, и бага нет" вот такое еще пишут. что это за propsed и где его искать? ибо я Alt-овец, а коллега просто пользователь, мне ему проще самому сделать, чем объяснять :0
<Gordio> о_О PostgreSQL : 6.2 MB vs SQLite 90kb
<Aselicon> hiddenman_: тогда поставь ему 10.04 и будет счастье
<hiddenman_> у него и стояла. захотел новее себе. поставил :-) теперь с кривым zip-ом мучается, раскладками. думаю, еще что-то найдет
<skrishi> не замечал я, что бы в 10.10 клава сама переключалась
 * skrishi наверное поставил себе не ту 10.10
 * Gordio смеется =)
<hiddenman_> skrishi: ну, судя по гуглю, действительно проблема известная и всей с ней сталкиваются. точнее, некоторые не сталкиваются, не знаю, почему. у девушки у меня на ноуте тоже 10.10, такой проблемы нет
<hiddenman_> skrishi: может у тебя и zip правильный стоит?
<skrishi> и архиватор у меня стал нормально работать.. и все служебные клавиши на ноуте стали наконец работать.. так что не знаю что у вас там
<skrishi> 10.10 фореве )
<AndreX> аналогично
<skrishi> а вот альт мне не понравился.. правда давно был.. первый мой линь
<Aselicon> 10.10 мастдай
<Gordio> Aselicon, Ubuntu * мастдай
<Aselicon> 10.04 не мастдай
<Gordio> Жесть то что убунтоиды имеют кучу проблем в то время как на генте ляпота :D
<AndreX> да уменя была с гентой ляпота когда при сборке системы провалился gcc
<Aselicon> ахахаа
<Gordio> AndreX, chroot
<Gordio> ссзб вообще
<fed0r_6> \msg nickserv
<fed0r_6> shit
<AndreX> ?
<Encoder> fed0r: ну как, сделал?
<fed0r> Íåò
<ubuntuhelp> fed0r! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Gordio> ???
<fed0r> Ùàñ â âåíäå, òàì âñå ãëóõî
<fed0r> Òóò áóäó èñêàòü
<Encoder> fed0r: кодировку правь, ниче не видно
<skrishi> fed0r: заканчивай
<skrishi> у фёдора сегодня критические дни )
<fed0r> Encoder, так видно?
<Encoder> fed0r: да
<Gordio> fed0r, yeah
<fed0r> OK, без иксов консоль никак не запустить.
<fed0r> Щас в венде
<fed0r> Nfr rfr yf kbyerct bytnf ytn
<fed0r> Так как на линуксе инета нет
<Encoder> fed0r: ммм странно, когда иксы тормозишь что происходит?
 * Gordio кинул тапок в fed0r
<fed0r> Encoder, все цвета меняются
<fed0r> Иксы _действительно_ виснут
<Gordio> fed0r, killall -9 X ?
<Gordio> так они не зависнут :D
<fed0r> Ну я не вернусь же =)
<fed0r> Ctrl-Alt-F7 работает
<Gordio> Но они не виснут, у тебя просто для терминала используется фреймбуфер конфликтующий с твоими дровани для исков
<Gordio> *IMHO
<fed0r> Lf
<fed0r> Да, такое писали
<fed0r> Но
<Gordio> fed0r, и никаких но!
<fed0r> У меня щас дрова там стандартные, нет ати
<fed0r> только интел
<Encoder> fed0r: куда ты дел ати?)
<Gordio> fed0r, интел что? =\
<Gordio> ужс
<Gordio> дык интел УГ давно как
<Gordio> вырубай фреймбуфер для консоли
<fed0r> Ати выгрузил rmmod'ом
<Gordio> выключай свистелку "полосу загрузки системы"
<fed0r> Никогда такой не видел
<fed0r> Скажите параметры
<Gordio> fed0r, параметры чего?
<Gordio> тебе нужно найти в нете что такое фреймбуфер
<fed0r> Jr
<fed0r> OK
<Gordio> ну гугли в общем =)
<fed0r> Параметры загрузки ядра, или я не прав?
<Gordio> fed0r, я бы конечно пореккомендовал почитать про rmmod и доки ядра =)
<Gordio> fed0r, я хз как у вас там все устроено, наверное прийдется пересобирать контейнер для предзагрузки.. как его...
<fed0r> Ну вот, понимаешь, я нуб, а пошагового гайда "Понимаем настройку пингвина" нету
<Gordio> fed0r, учти что это ТОЛЬКО ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЕ что проблема иззи этого. Телепатия перебивается всякими помехами.
<Gordio> fed0r, читай "Ядренная физика для домохозяек"
<Gordio> точнее начни с этого
<fed0r> Вот я гуглить щя буду
<jenpc1> как можно отключить меню в MF, а по alt'у например его показывать?
<chelaxe> ку
<Karloss> народ а есть какая-нибудь замена xneur?
<chelaxe> !xneur
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xneur'
<Karloss> !xneural
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xneural'
<Karloss> !gxneural
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gxneural'
<adska> ave
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а есть ПО что бы усилить громкость музыки, mp3, но так что бы фон самой песни не испортился...
<skai> jlewka: ага.хардварное.называется качественная акустика
<jlewka> а програмное ?
<adska> если я правильно поняла вопрос, то речь уже не в программах, а в технике
<jlewka> ну так, может есть способ увелечить звук...)
<jlewka> я не говорю про 5.1
<adska> jlewka: У тебя есть десятка. Может ли она полететь, если в нее залить реактивное горючее?
<jlewka> а так, вообще, просто громкость
<skai> jlewka: enlarge your sound.this is not spam
<jlewka> не кореектное сравнение, топливо скорее это  трафик будет)
<jlewka> \
<skai> jlewka: если на десятку поставить колеса от мерседеса - она его обгонит?
<adska> а вот корректное сравнение =)
<skai> если в 10 впендюрить салон от порше - она станет круче?
<jlewka> skai, да, если снять их с мерса с которым будем гоняться)
<skai> если на лобовое стекло 10 наклеить стритрейсер - она поверит в себя?
<jlewka> да, если гоняться самим с собой
<skai> jlewka: ну ты погоняйся, но потом руки вымой и вернись:)
<Offoffoff> jlewka: есть... Audacity
<adska> jlewka: Факт в том, что какими бы ты не обладал программами, все будет зависеть от слабого звена, которым является твоя аудиосистема
<skai> Offoffoff: аудасити не поможет сделать громче и не испортить
<[optic]> посоветуйте фаловый менеджер, ну по типа TC
<adska> аха.. и amarok.. и винамп под вайном..
<jlewka> я это понимаю, но, 100% можно попытаться выжить
<skai> adska: а причем тут амарок и винамп?чувак ты гонишь уже
<|rapidsp|> vlc
<jlewka> "параметры звук" там тоже можно, но слушать не возможно будет
<adska> О боже.. Меня зовут Дуся, мне 89 лет. Какой косметикой вы мне подскажите воспользоваться, чтобы я выглядела на 20
<[optic]> народ посоветуйте фаловый менеджер)
<skai> adska: ну для начала прекратить считать себя девушкой и признать очевидный факт
<[optic]> *файловый
<skai> [optic]: гном коммандер
<Gordio> [optic], mc
<skai> Gordio: это уже по типу фара
<adska> skai: Чувиха, если уже. Аудасити под "возмодностью" увеличения звука, при этом не поганя его "фон" равняется возможностям выше перечисленных программ.
<|rapidsp|> krusader
<Gordio> skai, фар не файловый менеджер?
<adska> Скай, то, что ты меня не считаешь девушкой, пениса мне не даст.
<skai> adska: эммм.надеюсь ты не путаешь audacity редактор звука с audacious проигрыватель
<adska> Не путаю
<skai> adska: то, что ты счтаешь себя девушкой - пениса не отнимет:)there is no girls in the internet
<adska> .. Святой ежик..... Чесслово, хотелось бы быть мужиком
<Gordio> adska, >.<
<Lorgus> вопрос.... мож кто сталкивался... при блокировке экрана кто нить делал так что бы мультимедийные клавиши работали ????
<Lorgus> привет страна
<skai> Lorgus: вопрос.нафига?
<Lorgus> skai,  ответ: что бы работали...
<Lorgus> skai,  влом пароль набирать если музыка фиговая
<Lorgus> а так жмякнул и следующая
<skai> я намекну, что я намекал на то, что многим это нафиг не надо:)
<Gordio> Lorgus, xlock так не умеет? (я не в курсе, еще руки не дошли)
<Lorgus> ну у меня радионаушники... хожу по дому музыку слушаю.... а если что то не то играет то приходится за клаву садиться....
<adska> Я получила зачет по алгоритмам и структурам данных!! ^.^
<adska> ой.. Пардон, не туда
<Gordio> adska, гомосек
<skai> adska: мы тобой гордимся, товарищ
<Eugine> поздравляю
<skai> @voice Gordio
<adska> та е, а не легче ли проверить, какого я пола? Имея столько соц сетей в нете..
<adska> Пси
<Lorgus> кстати... все же нашел это гребаное "НЛО" из за которого чуть машину не разбил...
<Lorgus> а то сразу чо курил, чо пил
<Lorgus> какого то фига на усадьбе Гребнево запускали воздушный шар (типа как на ВДНХ) тока чуточку поменьше и без пассажирOFF ... внутри шара мощнейшая лампочка.... зрелище класс, сразу и не догадаешься чо летит... особенно ночью
<skai> @voice Lorgus
<Lorgus> добрый =0)
<Offoffoff> Логус: у мня пульт от tv-tunerа
<Offoffoff> Логус: им проще.
<tlife> !who
<jlewka> tlife            tty7         2011-01-30 19:18 (:0)
<jlewka> хотя не так...
<SYLion> вопрос такой: как называется демон управляющий питанием? ато я обновился до КДЕ 4.6 и тут новый upower, а старый всё равно работает...
<skrishi> Lorgus: отключи блокировку экрана нафиг )
<Virus9811> Помогите плиз с почтовым клиентом Evolution! При запуске программы пишет "ошибка создания списка сообщений" Подскажите ЧД?????
<Lorgus> skrishi, угу....
<Lorgus> skrishi, так работает, но это не выход...
<skrishi> Lorgus: я вообще не понимаю зачем блокировка нужна, если это не рабочий комп на супер секретной фирме с супер секретным проектом
<Lorgus> skrishi, моник старый.... садится
<Virus9811> :-(
<NoOova> Народ есть для фаерфокса плагин автозаполнение урл строки?
<NoOova> как в хроме
<SYLion> ребят помогите пожалуйста, ато ну очень надоело что монитор каждые 5 мин тухнет...
<NoOova> SYLion: что?
<Lorgus> SYLion, сгорел ?
<SYLion> NoOova: просто в КДЕ 4,6 новый демон "upower", а старый всё равно работает, надо его удалить но я не знаю как он называется...
<NoOova> SYLion: хм
<NoOova> это не канал про кубунту
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> Нрод а вы помните времена когда вайн был "вечной бэтой"?
<SYLion> я знаю, но до этого в убунте и кубунте демон питания один и тотже использовался
<NoOova> ага, ACPI =)
<sid_old> NoOova: а есть разница?
<NoOova> sid_old: хз надо у администрации спросит
<SYLion> а есть русский канал кубунты?
<NoOova> Зайди посмотри
<SYLion> походу нету :(...
<NoOova> Есть
<NoOova> я тм сижу
<NoOova> :-D
<SYLion> лан спс за помощь...
<sid_old> тупить то хватит, канал еще хубунты поищите
<NoOova> sid_old: так то #xubuntu
<NoOova> тк что см не тупи
<sid_old> гыыыы и точно есть))
<Lorgus> прикольно... наши то же на луну летали.... http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=46347c215213decc2c723771b6458bbf.jpg
<Lorgus> лан... пойду кино смотреть
<slvrrngr> всем привет
<slvrrngr> помогите пожалуйста
<slvrrngr> у меня ни один проигрыватель не запускается
<slvrrngr> люди хелп ми плиз
<fed0r> Где есть вики по убунту на русском? Хочк добавить
<fed0r> у
<cr> Приветствую дорогие пользователи и не очень =)))
<cr> Возник вопрос. Я тут решил ядро себе собрать... Но прочтя о том что возникнут проблемы с драйвером нвидиа... что то тормозюсь в поисках манов.
<cr> так вот
<cr> как оно будет решаться?
<AndreX> cr: а смысл тебе ядро пересобирать?
<cr> у меня очень мало оперативной памяти
<cr> на данный момент жрущая убунта занимает 70% в бездействии да ещё в своп лезет
<cr> получается что что то делать становится не слишком возможным
<cr> ставить хубунты всякие не желаю ибо дерьмо. а у лайт и лубунту не являются официальными что отпугивает
<AndreX> а из автозапуска все что ненужно убрал?
<cr> а что там ненужного то? там всё жрет копейки.
<|rapidsp|> и скока планируешь освободить памяти ручной сборкой?
<cr> я посмотрел так процессы... ненужностей там на 1мб оперативки
<cr> надеюсь что мегабайт 30 хотябы
<cr> хочу чтобы она кушала вместо 250, 150.
<cr> это было бы оптимально
<cr> о 50-100 речи не идет. это наверное даже для дебиана предел мечтаний
<AndreX> оптимально будет памяти доставить
<cr> а оперативки у мну 128х3
<cr> это не предоставляется возможным т.к. слота всего 3 а отыскать 256 dimm sdram практически фэнтази.
<AndreX> десктоп менеджером каким пользуешся
<Offoffoff> cr: поставь openbox
<cr> Gnome стандартный
<AndreX> ставь коробку
<cr> коробку?
<cr> wtf?
<arku> поставь freebsd и сам собери все что тебе нужно :)
<cr> openbox/fluxbox?
<arku> чистая фря 12 мб операты)
<cr> нет господа. я использую ubuntu и меня это устраивает.
<AndreX> cr: openbox
<cr> мне не лень компилить
<cr> гм...
<cr> а поверх него ничего не нужно?
<cr> и что важно мне бы было неплохо чтобы русский язык openbox'a был русский. т.к. английский не радует глаз хот ьи могу что т опонимать.
<arku> даже без гнома в убунте очень много всего что не всегда требуется, к примеру работа со сканерами\принтерами порой не нужна, ее можно отключить, покопай в этом направлении - сэкономомить таким путем можно много :)
<cr> у меня сканер  и принтер есть) она нужна.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<cr> вернее как у мну МФУ HP
<cr> ку
<bybyby> хелп. остаюсь на этапе initramfs ( busybox ) при загрузке - выводяться сообщения "невозможно примонтировать ..." (до этого имена функций и коды ошибок).
<AndreX> cr: на счёт русского с опенбокс незнаю пользуюсь енг систеой
<cr> а впринципе я помню даже на 9.04 игры в вайне запускал. быстрее чем в винде пахали...
<cr> просто что то убунта разрослась к 10.04 жутко
<cr> очень жутко
<hunveybin> банши не играет интернет радио m3u
<Sergey_IT> работает быстрее, чем 8.04
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: q!
<bogdan> добрый вечер. как добавить приложение в ФФ если оно скачано в формате *.xpi? при перетаскивании его мышкой на окно "дополнения" ФФ ничего не происходит
<|rapidsp|> "установить из файла"
<cr> а гденибудь есть описание всех штук что есть в автозагрузке убунты?
<cr> а то не всегда из названия понятно что что делает
<arku> все подгружается либо в гноме, либо upstart'ом
<arku> в гноме в менюшке посмотри там описание есть
<arku> а апстарт я путь не помню
<AndreX> cr: а ядро на своей системе долго будеш собирать
<cr> ну за ночь надеюсь управится
<bogdan> |rapidsp| , "установить из файла" - не могу найти такого пункта в меню.. подскажите?
<cr> а если не управится.. то хотяб к обеду
<cr> когда уж на компиляцию то поставлю.
<|rapidsp|> bogdan: у меня тока 4.0
<|rapidsp|> bogdan: в окне списка аддонов кнопка должна быть
<bogdan> |rapidsp| , а у меня 3.6.13. нету у меня такой кнопки. помню, в виндовс, добавлялось перетаскифанием файла на окно дополнений
<bogdan> посмотрел хелп ФФ онлайн. там сказано что бы установить дополнение *.xpi нужно его перетащить на "дополнения". но у меня это  не работает
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<AndreX> добрый ночер
<|rapidsp|> bogdan: а откуда перетаскиваешь?
<bogdan> с наутилуса
<|rapidsp|> а нау не под рутом случайно?
<|Daniel|> Слушайте люди, никто не знает почему я записал на фэлэшку сд образ убунты
<|Daniel|> ну мне там нужно груб восстановить
<|Daniel|> А у меня не грузится норм
<|Daniel|> на том лого где убунта нарисована и 5 точек
<|Daniel|> 31 минуту стояла
<arku> ctrl+alt+f1 и смотреть..
<|Daniel|> Ну я разве что нажимал ESC
<|Daniel|> и переключалось в режим где черный фон и там что-то писало ошибки, я на всяк случай фоткал
<arku> ну давай фотки)
<AndreX> ну так выкладывай в студию свои картинки
<|Daniel|> Залить на радикал?
<arku> можно и туда)
<|Daniel|> сек
<arku> токо без уменьшения качества
<arku> чтобы мы глаза не ломали)
<AndreX> :)
<|Daniel|> )
<|Daniel|> А то я обычно у Offoffoff консультируюсь
<|Daniel|> Но он как раз вышел в оффлайн
<|Daniel|> как только я зашел
<arku> я обычно у гугла консультируюсь, он никогда так не делает))
<|Daniel|> )
<|Daniel|> Ну у меня просто вообще проблема специфическая, долго описывать)
<|Daniel|> Я вчера тут описывал долго..
<arku> они тут все специфические)
<|Daniel|> =)
<|Daniel|> Вот залил: http://s57.radikal.ru/i155/1101/79/feacbc599edb.jpg
<arku> а у тебя там сколько винтов в машинке?
<|Daniel|> Просто мне нужно загрузиться с флэшки в убунту, чтобы по совету Offoffoff восстановить grub, Т.к.у меня ошибка unknown filesystem grub rescue>_
<|Daniel|> винт 1
<TheThing> [off]в какой ман копать, чтобы после работы cat | grep еще и обрезать найденную строку с одной определенной позиции по другую?[/off]
<arku> что то странное у тебя там, он то к 2 винту обращается, то к 3, то к 4
<arku> TheThing, sed\awk
<|Daniel|> Винт 1, разделов 5
<arku> разделы по другому обозначаются
<TheThing> arku: чот там ничего хорошего. вот xargs яндекс советует...
<arku> sda1,sda2,sda3 это разделы
<arku> sda,sdb,sdc это винты
<|Daniel|> Ну у меня 1 жесткий диск это точно
<|Daniel|> Ну и + флэшка, которая была вставлена с комп с которой я грузился
<|Daniel|> Флэшка 4 ГБ
<|Daniel|> Скачал образ с Ubuntu.ru СД версии, записал по мануалу на Ubuntu.com
<arku> TheThing, sed s/'чтоменять'/'на что поменять'/
<TheThing> arku: не. мне бы аналог substring(start,end) =)
<arku> я такого не знаю но с седом могу помочь
<|Daniel|> Люди, можете что-то посоветовать с моей проблемкой?)
<|Daniel|> А то grub я ж никак не восстановлю кроме как после загрузки с флэшки... А у меня просто при выборе в хамелеоне линукса ошибка, о которой писал выше... В общем не знаю что делать..
<bogdan> |rapidsp|, да нет - не под рутом
<AndreX> acpi=off
<AndreX>  |Daniel|: ^
<|Daniel|> Аа
<|Daniel|> ?
<|Daniel|> AndreX: Ввести мне это...?
<|Daniel|> А где?
<AndreX> нажми ф6 в меню и допеши
<|Daniel|> Когда я в меню нажимаю F6
<|Daniel|> То мне там открывается консолька
<|Daniel|> boot: _
<|Daniel|> Мне ещё Offoffoff предлагал там написать nomodeset
<AndreX> да туда допеши
<|Daniel|> Но выводило ошибку: Could not find kernel image: nomodetest
<AndreX> встань на запус без установки и жми ф6
<|Daniel|> Т.е. это в этом меню
<|Daniel|> где нужно выбрать инсталл убунту
<AndreX> да
<|Daniel|> или ран убунту фром юэсби
<|Daniel|> ок
<|Daniel|> спс
<|Daniel|> я пошел
<|Daniel|> пробовать
<|Daniel|> Я тут, в общем пробовал.
<|Daniel|> Если нажать F6 то ничего не проиходит
<|Daniel|> просто пикает что-то в компе
<|Daniel|> Если нажать ESC, то переключаюсь в этот режим, гда написано boot:_ и писать можно
<|Daniel|> там прописал как вы сказали... Выдало ошибку:
<AndreX> в менюшке груба
<|Daniel|> Could not fond kernel image: acpi=off
<|Daniel|> Груб?
<|Daniel|> Так я и пытаюсь зайти с флэшки в live версию чтобы этот груб восстановить)
<|Daniel|> Т.к. в грубе у меня вообще ошибка unknown filesystem
<|Daniel|> grub rescue> _
<AndreX> ты там видел в низу ф4 ф5 ну итд
<|Daniel|> Когда загружаюсь с флэшки СД версии этой... То там такого нету..
<|Daniel|> А в груб, как уже повторюсь не заходит, а выдаёт ту ошибку
<cr> а че за версия лайв сиди то?
<|Daniel|> Вообще стандартный загрузчик у меня хамелеон (из ОС Х)
<|Daniel|> cr: не лайв СД, а просто я имею введу я скачал СД версию с убунту.ре
<|Daniel|> ру*
<|Daniel|> и записал себе на флэшку
<|Daniel|> и с неё гружусь...
<cr> ну а версия то какая
<|Daniel|> Ну типо чтобы загрузиться в убунту и командами груб восстановить
<|Daniel|> cr: версия 10.10
<AndreX> должно быть
<cr> esc нужно тыкнуть кажись чтобы всё появилось там все ф4 ф5
<|Daniel|> Да, я тыкнул
<|Daniel|> Когда я тыкнул то просто черный экран и надпись boot: _
<|Daniel|> и писать что-то можно...
<cr> а груб... кэп говорит что нужно сделать что то вроде grub install в mbr =)
<|Daniel|> Всмысле?
<cr> всмысле вместо второго поставит ьпервый
<cr> а второй или до установки первого или после выкосить нах
<|Daniel|> Ну если хотите я даже процесс весь свой бута запишу на телефон(правда качество будет плохое)
<cr> да не... я ламер... просто умные книжки читаю)
<|Daniel|> Ну просто обычно хамелеон бутлоадер у меня загружается, а дальше я выбирал линукс, поэтому сразу загружался груб и там я уже опять выбирал линукс и загружался
<|Daniel|> А пару дней назад вот возникла проблема, когда в хамелеоне выбираю линукс, то сразу вылетает эта ошибка..
<cr> а че за хамелеон то?
<|Daniel|> Поэтмоу мне посоветовали восстановить Линукс, но для этого нужно загрузиться с диска... Диска нету - загружаюсь с флэшки...
<cr> он от чего?
<cr> MAc?
<|Daniel|> cr: да
<cr> ну я с ним не знаком... чето никак не доходят руки потыкать Mac на PC =)
<Sergey_IT> здесь у всех хамелеон...
<Sergey_IT> зверинец...
<|Daniel|> Та норм, я с маком на ПК тоже долго мучался пока не поставил)
<|Daniel|> Но возвращаюсь к линуксу... (а то про мак вдруг тут нельзя говорить, мало ли) - что делать случаем не знаете?)
<cr> норм это когда у тебя стоит чисто убунта и нету морального секса с другими ОС
<|Daniel|> У меня 4 ОС..
<Sergey_IT> изучать...
<|Daniel|> Блин... Хм... Что же делать....
<cr> взять так и отформатировать нафиг всю тэйбл фс... создать по новой и поставить туда 10.10
<AndreX> linux/casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash --
<Sergey_IT> оставь 1 ОС и разберись
<AndreX> initrd/casper/initrd.lz
<|Daniel|> AndreX: Эм.. Это куда писать?
<AndreX> где boot пишет
<cr> в строчку boot: очевидно
<|Daniel|> ок спс спасибо
<|Daniel|> сейчас перепишу и пойду попробую
<|Daniel|> это 2 строки таких написать да?
<|Daniel|> сначала одну и ентер нажать. потом вторую, да?
<AndreX> не ща скину
<|Daniel|> спс
<cr> AndreX: я правильно сделал что открыл "Ядерная физика для домохозяек" и начинаю читать?)))
<|Daniel|> оо
<|Daniel|> Это вешь
<|Daniel|> Ядерная физика - это интересно, сам изучаю подобные науки.
<|Daniel|> Правда не для домохозяек..
<|Daniel|> Но изучаю..
<cr> воообщето это альтернативное название книги посвященной компиляции линукс ядра =)))
<AndreX> http://paste.org.ru/?mwjgwf так пиши в одну строку
<|Daniel|> cr: Ой....
<|Daniel|> AndreX: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<cr> а из наук для меня самой интересной является пожалуй история хД
<cr> и то только избранные темы истории россии именно.
<AndreX> |Daniel|: не делай так более
<|Daniel|> Как?
<|Daniel|> Так всё, вроде переписал строчку на листочек без ошибок..
<|Daniel|> пошел тестить..
<cr> ну так есть смысл в чтении ядерной физики?)
<AndreX> ну если хотиш сильно то почитай
<AndreX> если правильно пересобирёш то всё норм будет
<|Daniel|> Не ..
<|Daniel|> Ошибку ту же выдаёт
<|Daniel|> Я даже на видео записал как оно и пикает и т.д.
<|Daniel|> сейчас залью на хостинг, только качество оч плохое..
<|Daniel|> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-31128f96.html
<|Daniel|> Когда оно пикает на видео - то это я нажимал кнопочку F6
<|Daniel|> Чтоб продемонстрировать что действительно глючит..
<cr> а у тебя что, дисковода нет?)))
<|Daniel|> У меня?
<|Daniel|> У меня нету диска))
<cr> даже крохотного dc-r?
<cr> cd-r*
<AndreX> |Daniel|: образ другой качай
<|Daniel|> AndreX: Какой?
<AndreX> ща
<cr> когда у мя небыло дисков я бра ли тупо удалял с DVD-RW фильмы... и записывал на них CD ISO Ubuntu на минимальной скорости. канало.
<|Daniel|> Ну в прицнипе у меня лежит 30 штук чистых DVD+R
<|Daniel|> Но на них не пишет дисковвод
<|Daniel|> Поэтому они лежат.. для красоты так сказать)
<AndreX> |Daniel|: ftp://ftp.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<|Daniel|> AndreX: Я именно его и скачал)
<cr> гг) мило...
<|Daniel|> Та как сказать... Вот как у меня всё тяжко как всегда... Эх...
<cr> чеж там интересно за аппарат такой глючный..
<|Daniel|> та вроде обычный
<cr> если есть другой хард или не жалко всё удалить нафиг то стоит поставить только убунту с нуля) и оно 100500% будет работать
<|Daniel|> Та ставил уже убунту много  раз)
<cr> просто твои эти хамелеоны...
<|Daniel|> И причем не знаю чего груб перестал работать
<cr> лишнее эт овсё))
<|Daniel|> Та что хамелеон, они нормально сосуществовали...
<|Daniel|> Я не знаю почему оно так внезапно перестало работать линукс
<|Daniel|> Вроде всегда всё было норм..
<cr> ну меня убивает что у тя 4 оси
<|Daniel|> Может то когда я знакомому помогал ставить ОС Х под его железо, то там загружал разные образы, но не устанавливал, может что-т подтерлось
<cr> 2 это максимум
<|Daniel|> Ну 4 оси основных
<|Daniel|> ещё 2 на виртуалках стоят)
<cr> жууууть
<|Daniel|> Та не... норм
<|Daniel|> ладно, попробую флэшку отформатить
<|Daniel|> и по новойзаписать
 * AndreX унего минт есть а он мозгу новыряет
<denis> #swift-devel@irc.nyash.org
<AndreX> ?
<cr> AndreX ты не собирал ядро 2.6.37?
<cr> гм...
<AndreX> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<asker> ребят, а как проверить что у меня в системе работает nvidia ускорение графики? ubuntu 10/10
<asker> nvidia-detector возвращает NONE )
<AndreX> asker: glxinfo | grep rendering
<asker> спасибо уже разобрался )
<misaki> Здравствуйте. Имеется ли прога заменяющая sudo reboot,halt?
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> misaki, init 1, init 2 ну и так далее
<AndreX> афигеть
<misaki> можно поподробнее?
<AndreX> скрипт напиши
<AndreX> misaki: http://citforum.ru/operating_systems/manpages/INIT.1.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> misaki, init 6 вроде ребут
<Anton2d> попробывал гуль ёрч... это кошмар какойто, сначало оказалось надо было доставить sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<Anton2d> а потом оказалось что у этого глюкодрома шрифты нечитаемые
<barabashka_> а зачем заменять судо ребут и халт на что то другое ?
<Anton2d> кто скажет как победить шрифты (размер)
<misaki> на счет init 6 я в курсе, мне требуется это все прописать в rc.lua, а там поч не выпоняется ребут
<inkvizitor68sl> мды...
<inkvizitor68sl> и куда он уперся?
<inkvizitor68sl> вернется - поведайте ему про gksu reboot
<artus> кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> и про NOPASSWD в /etc/sudoers
<inkvizitor68sl> misaki
<artus> ну могу ему еще и висудо поведать)
<artus> ога ) я понял)
<inkvizitor68sl> опять бесперебойник бушует в офисе
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, будешь критиком статей для сайта? )
<artus> угу
<artus> давай статьи
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не щас
<inkvizitor68sl> мне их ещё дописать нада)
<artus> )) ок, напишеш маякуй
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду подремлю чтоли
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-23
<sharikoff> тыц
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> сам тест
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, ))) прювет
<sharikoff> дароф
<User040[web]> Привет всем
<User040[web]> Кто подскаэет пожалуйста какая последняя версия ubuntu ?
<User040[web]> Кто подскажет пожалуйста какая последняя версия ubuntu ?
<mva> User040[web]: в топике написано же
<mva> 11.10
<User040[web]> mva спасибо большое а можешь пожалуйста подсказать где скачать DVD версию 11.10 а то я совсем запутался уже не чего не понимаю ((((
<User040[web]> хотя вот это она ? Ubuntu 11.10 DVD (1.5 Гб)      http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent     http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<User040[web]> i386 качать или amd64 ?
<mva> зависит от тог, какой у тебя процессор
<mva> *того
<himik> скорее зависит от того сколько оперативной памяти
<User040[web]> Ну у меня процессор старенький конечно ну вообще он Огонь у меня уже Год компьютеру не жалуюсь, работает как зверь)))) E6300
<User040[web]> Памяти у меня достаточно много
<User040[web]> Просто подскажите пожалуйста какой качать i386 или amd64???
<himik> много - это понятие относительное, здесь нужна конкретики
<mva> himik: молчи и не лезь
<himik> mva: куда не лезь?
<User040[web]> mva; Подскажи пожалуйста какой мне выберать i386 или amd64,? (((
<himik> ааа, у вас приват, извиняйте
<mva> User040[web]: судя по тому, что процессор — Intel Core и новее — качай amd64. Но если не планируешь запускать приложения, жрущие больше 4 гигов оперативки (виртуалки с виндой например), то можешь и 32 (i{3,6}86) ставить
<mva> блин
<himik> ))) даа, я думаю этот нуб понял бы что значит {3,6}
<mva> quiet: судя по тому, что процессор — Intel Core и новее — качай amd64. Но если не планируешь запускать приложения, жрущие больше 4 гигов оперативки (виртуалки с виндой например), то можешь и 32 (i{3,6}86) ставить
<mva> вообще, со взглядом в будущее — amd64 лучше
<mva> но 32битные приложения жрут "чуть меньше" оперативки
<mva> :)
<quiet> ох приятно иметь с тобой дело сказал всё понял))))
<quiet> От чистого сердца тебе большое при большое человеческое спасибо
<kobzar> всем доброго утра
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<kobzar> таксь. поставил 10.4 накатил ядро до 3.0.0.15 - теперь не могу поставить fglrx ругается. http://pastebin.com/zUjk8JrK
<sharikoff> мде..
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: с офсайта ставь, из репа не пойдут
<kobzar> ну судя по всему прийдеться
<SergeyIT> все извращаетесь с  г2?
<sharikoff> а на белорусском есть у кого нть убунта?
<sharikoff> так чисто посмотреть
<gPaKoH4uK> sharikoff: у беларусов
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: запусти и накати лангпак
<sharikoff> вот я и спрашиваю
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: q
<SergeyIT> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> gPaKoH4uK:
<mva> за советы ставить с сайта по ушам бьют
<mva> sharikoff: возьми и активируй беларусскую локаль
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: себе по ушам настучите
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: нам-то не за что
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: мы систему в слаку не превращаем
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: а при чем тут слака? дрова с офсайта новее, ставятся как деб пакеты, т.е. любой менеджер пакетов их спокойно удалит
<mva> 1) есть ppa, 2) ну, дебпакеты, конечно, меньшее зло. Некоторые качают и запускают .run-файлы :)
<mva> и да, .deb удалит не любой ПМ, а только тот, который умеет :)
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну то есть любой
<mva> нет
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: ppa при обновлении ядра выше релиза, тоже не пашет; dpkg, apt-get и aptitude нормально отрабатывают
<mva> rpm не умеет удалять deb'ы :)
<mva> умеет только портаж, пкж-кор, alien и dpkg вместе с мордами для них :)
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: и часто вы в деб системах yumом удаляете пакеты?
<mva> нет
<mva> у меня нету деб-систем, к стыду
<gPaKoH4uK> жаль :D
<mva> у меня только генто0системы с чистой гентой и с сабайоном
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: тогда зачем изначально не зная, наезжать? :(
<mva> и там я, да, удаляю и rpm и deb'ы иногда
<mva> :)
<mva> почему не зная :)
<skai-falkorr> mva: а причем тут рпм к убунте?
<gPaKoH4uK> потому что в даннном случае чушь спороли ;)
<Starkgeist> Всем привет. Такой вопрос. В Ubuntu 11.10 некоторые файлы в видеоплеере и банши отображаються иероглифами.
<mva> skai-falkorr: при чем тут убунта к рпм?
<Starkgeist> Как исправить?
<mva> skai-falkorr: "любой пакетный менеджер" != "на убунте"
<skai-falkorr> mva: ты ответь.ты приплел рпм на канал про убунту
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: та сие есть кодировка cp1251
<mva> в убунте только один пакетный менеджер
<mva> dpkg
<mva> и несколько морд к нему
<mva> типа апта, аптитьюда и синаптика
<skai-falkorr> mva: а теперь бегом читать что такое апт и чем отличается от дпкг
<mva> так что "любой" применительно к убунте не применим
<skai-falkorr> чтобы чушь больше не морозил
<mva> skai-falkorr: вот сам и иди
<skai-falkorr> mva: бегом, сынок. а то твой бред уже становится назойливым
<mva> skai-falkorr: апт - это морда dpkg.
<skai-falkorr> дада.а китай - это спутник урана
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: ну поскольку канал про убунту, то следуя логике и менеджеры убунты имеются ввиду ;)
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: тогда "любой" — не применимо :)
<mva> ибо он только один
<mva> skai-falkorr: 1) у тебя конечно же будут пруфы, 2) а ну-ка удали dpkg из системы и поставь пакет аптом
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: применимо - поскольку менеджеры не деб систем тут не при делах
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: ты не понял. Слово "любой" не применимо когда пакетных менеджеров только один
<mva> :)
<skai-falkorr> эт примерно как с извилинами у тебя в голове?:)
<ilshat> умеет кто с виланами работать?
<mva> skai-falkorr: попытаешься оскорбить в третий раз — выкину и грина натравлю
<mva> skai-falkorr: лучше бы вместо оскорблений пруф привёл
<skai-falkorr> mva: а я тебя оскорбил?я тебе вопрос задал.
<skai-falkorr> mva: зачем?тж амеба.и это по твоей логике
<skai-falkorr> раз все живие существа развились от простейщих - ты простейщее
<skai-falkorr> также и апт.развился от дпкг - оно стало мордой к дпкг
<skai-falkorr> так зачем же я буду пруфы одноклеточным предоставлять:)
<skai-falkorr> и?
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q mva
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: вообще-то apt и dpkg несколько разные менеджеры пакетов
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: для него - одинаковые
<skai-falkorr> также как и он с амебой.одно и тоже.
<skai-falkorr> сможет развиться - поймет
<ilshat> можно по mac'у делать роутинг?
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: что вы под этим подразумеваете?
<skai-falkorr> @mode -q skai-falkorr!*@*
<adminn> смогу ли я из своего домашнего еомпа с Убунтой сделать сервер, если поставлю к примеру php и MySQL?
<adminn> компа*
<skai-falkorr> adminn: сможешь
<skai-falkorr> хотяяяяя
<skai-falkorr> может и не сможешь
<skai-falkorr> зависит от умения и возможностей
<adminn> skai-falkorr, ясно
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: есть vlan. задан ему ip 192.168.0.2. есть роутер. подцеплен к свитчу. к порту которого проложен тот жe vlan. но арп показывает кучу маков при по адресу роутера.
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: при по адрес?эт как?
<ilshat> при лишнее
<ilshat> вообщем надо сделать маршрутизацию для вилана. чтобы при запросе мака роутера (192.168.0.1) я попадал именно на нужный мне роутер
<ilshat> че я пишу
<ilshat> при запросе по IP*
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: vlanы рулятся vlanами, а не маками
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: и че тогда мне делать
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: настроить нормально vlan
<kobzar> вобщем повторил свой геройский подвиг !
<kobzar> Linux Hahol 3.0.0-15-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 19:47:20 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kobzar> и вроде пока все работает !
<gPaKoH4uK> был бы тюнер, удивился бы что не всё :)
<gPaKoH4uK> удивился=узнал
<skai-falkorr> да хватило бы вебки от логитека
<skai-falkorr> или гениуса
<skai-falkorr> есть у них модели
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: норм все настроено. просто зарезированы много mac=ip (ip схожих с роутерским). в итоге не попадешь на него.
<gPaKoH4uK> схожих != идентичных
<gPaKoH4uK> да и при чем тут маки никак не пойму
<ilshat> потому что отдел мониторинга копать в эту сторону
<ilshat> сказал*
<User787[web]> hi guys!
<User787[web]> anybody s here?
<gPaKoH4uK> аха, на заборе тоже написано - верите?! :)
<User787[web]> здарова мужики
<gPaKoH4uK> пока никто не покажет структуру с конфигами, ему никто не ответит
<User787[web]> я прально понял, это же чат по убунту?
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: несколько минут назад было ощущение обратного
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: эти люди ежедневно перенастраевают свитчи, ядра (не линуксовые). и им думаю лучше знать.
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: ну если им лучше знать, чего не исправят свой косяк?
<User787[web]> ну, в общем-то, значит туда ))) хаха
<ilshat> это не их косяк. это моя задача. у них своих дел хватает
<User787[web]> мужики, вот скажите, я поставил 11ую убунту, заместо своей хрюхи, а тормозов еще больше!
<User787[web]> сори, конечно, что отвлекаю..
 * skai-falkorr включает режим экстрасенса
<gPaKoH4uK> так я ткаи опять не понял, почему ваша задача? кто вообще свитч и подконнекченное к нему оборудование настраивает?
<skai-falkorr> User787[web]: а ты дрова поставил на свою атишку?
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: или нвидию
<User787[web]> так оно не просило, само поставило, а заходил в закладку с допдровами, там пусто совсем
<User787[web]> надо самому знач корячится*
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: а что за видяха?
<User787[web]> ?
<User787[web]> да старенькая, помоему радеон
<User787[web]> она в винде сама определялась, или через еверест, я даже не запоминал
<User787[web]> радеон, только не помню какой точно
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: а вот отсюда поподробней, состарыми радеонами может быть трабла с новыми убунтами
<User787[web]> так нема траблов, оно само встало все
<User787[web]> и графика есть и все остальное
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: трабла с дровами
<User787[web]> только вот графика в гейме тормозит
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: на порту свитча, куда подцеплен роутер, проброшен вилан (vlan90,192.168.0.1). на другой машине, где у меня есть доступ, проброшен тот же вилан (но уже с адресом 192.168.0.2). вот с этой машины надо достучаться до роутера
<gPaKoH4uK> хы, на стареньком радеоне играть Оо
<User787[web]> так я играю в танкионлайн если кто слышал
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: так а куда комп-то воткнут?
<User787[web]> так для забавы иногда
<User787[web]> а все равно обидно (
<gPaKoH4uK> ууу
<gPaKoH4uK> тама вроде на флеше
<User787[web]> ага, там флеш
<User787[web]> но какая разница, все равно через дрова идет
<User787[web]> прорисовка..
<User787[web]> а може и не
<gPaKoH4uK> флеш он штука такая...
<gPaKoH4uK> тут ток видяхи помощнее
<gPaKoH4uK> что-то современное
<User787[web]> так блин, на винде работала нормульно
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: на нем сотни виланов висят. сам подцеплен к 136му.
<gPaKoH4uK> там дрова со старыми радеончиками нормально работали, да и флеш под вин лучше работает
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: т.е. роутер у вас в 90 влане, а комп в 136?
<ilshat> угу
<User787[web]> т.е. нема резона искать драйвер лучше, чем убунта сама нашла?
<gPaKoH4uK> ilshat: и как вы при этом хотите попасть из 136 в 90, кто их роутит?
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: попробовать стоит
<User787[web]> спсб
<User787[web]> бишь, спасибо )
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: ток модель ку бы все-таки выяснили
<User787[web]> а есть еверест для убунты?
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: нафинга?)
<User787[web]> а блин, я так не помню модель
<gPaKoH4uK> lscpi | grep video
<User787[web]> лезть в ящик чтоле, читать на чипе?
<User787[web]> а..
<User787[web]> унмомент
<gPaKoH4uK> лучше lspci | grep -i video
<User787[web]> отож )
<User787[web]> команду скушал, и сидит молча
<User787[web]> радео 9200
<gPaKoH4uK> старенький
<User787[web]> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<User787[web]> так да ))
<User787[web]> даренный )
<gPaKoH4uK> на родном сайте в legacy дрова лежать должны
<User787[web]> вишь, она его определила, знач и дрова нашла к нему
<gPaKoH4uK> открытые поставила
<gPaKoH4uK> дрова можно увидеть lspci -k | grep -i vga -A2
<User787[web]> слу, а фряшные подойдут дрова?
<gPaKoH4uK> в смысле фряшные?
<User787[web]> ну для фрибсд  которые
<gPaKoH4uK> неа)
<gPaKoH4uK> да и зачем?
<User787[web]> так на сайте только для нее есть
<User787[web]> X.Org 6.8 Drivers
<User787[web]> и такое еще
<skai-falkorr> о.а я был прав насчет атишки
<gPaKoH4uK> та, я же грил что слишком старое поделие
<User787[web]> что карта атишная?
<User787[web]> так а че, мне хватало.
<User787[web]> я не особо задрот
<User787[web]> кароче печаль мф
<skai-falkorr> амд выбросило поддержку старых карт из новых дров.так что у тебя только открытые в руках.а они слабоваты
<User787[web]> X.Org 6.8 Drivers этот не покатит?
<User787[web]> а в чем разница между открытыми и "вторыми"? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> неа, ток если убунту на постарее версию не откатишь
<gPaKoH4uK> User787[web]: вторые пишут программеры производителя
<User787[web]> XFree86 4.3 Drivers
<User787[web]> а это
<User787[web]> ?
<User787[web]> XFree - это фрибсд типа?
<skai-falkorr>  /facepalm
<User787[web]> та я не шарю
<skai-falkorr> !google | User787[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User787[web]: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<skai-falkorr> !faq | User787[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User787[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<skai-falkorr> !ati | User787[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User787[web]: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<skai-falkorr> User787[web]: сначала прочти, потом общайся
<User787[web]> благодарю дорогой!!!
<User787[web]> я ж не знал вообще в чем дело! панимай?
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: все таки дело было в mac
<ilshat> только не в маршрутизации
<ilshat> а в arp
<ilshat> таблицах
<gPaKoH4uK> пакет из одного vlan может попасть в другой, только при наличии шлюза
<ilshat> шлюз есть. я в сети провайдера.
<ilshat> свитч как раз и является, наверно, шлюзом. где вилан перебросили
<gPaKoH4uK> и чтоб пакет нормально через шлюз прошел в vlanах должны быть разные подсети
<quiet> Ребята хочу сейчас поставить ubuntu, не знаю что мне придётся писать чтоб найти драйвера ?
<quiet> на карту на всё драйвера подскажете ?
<quiet> в концоле, подскажите точныые координаты что делать и что писать в концоле чтоб их найти ?
<ilshat> gPaKoH4uK: а вилан поверх другого вилана возможен?
<gPaKoH4uK> возможно одновременное использование нескольких влан на порт, но принимающая сторона должна ументь разбирать тегированный(в терминологии cisco транковый) трафик)
<ilshat> ясно
<kobzar> чивавва!
<kobzar> можно дить !
<kobzar> жить то есть !
<artus> @voice kobzar
<kobzar> интересно, я один такой извращенец - сидеть на 10.4 но я дро юзать 3.0.0.15 ?
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: нет
<kobzar> меня два ?
<artus> kobzar, оно туда автоматом приехало , lts же
<kobzar> не - я руками ставил
<artus> хм, у меня на 10.04 само приехало
<artus> вернее в репах было и я воткнул, потому что какого то фига по дефолту пае поставилось
<gPaKoH4uK> само не могло, это бекпортовые
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, да? хм , как то не смотрел откуда его привозят ) ну да ладно )
<kobzar> чото сижу клацаю шрифты для терминала и понмаю что кроме терминуса ничо нет
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, погодь, вроде как при установке оно выбирало 3тье
<artus> вобщем потом гляну в груб машинки когда запустится
<kobzar> невыбирает оно само ничего ! я за два дня 10 раз исталился проводя эксперименты
<gPaKoH4uK> а чего эксперементировать apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric
<MagicLover> Приветствую. Хочу модем поставить - вроде бы дрова поставил, но gnome-ppp пишет, что модем не отвечает на /dev/modem - может как можно понять состояние модема?
<MagicLover> В lspci есть.
<ilshat> есть консольная программка, которая скачивает сайт целиком?
<kobzar> wget
<SergeyIT> она весь интернет скачает
<kobzar> ну и отлично! Скачай немного интернета, запиши его на болванку -а потом когда надо - будешь юзать...
<artus> там не много, ~5 петабайт )
<skai-falkorr> 5 петабайт?
<skai-falkorr> это тока порнуха
<skai-falkorr> а как же видео с котиками?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну это было по состоянию на зиму прошлого года
<artus> или позапрошлого , запамятовал
<kobzar> просто тебе нужна петаболванка
<skai-falkorr> за это время наснимали хом видео и котиков
<User897[web]> Народ кто помоч может? Не работает Спящий и Ждущий режими. гугл не помогает
<ilshat> эх. не подходит вгет. ява скрипт загружает много чего
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: ну тада ftp заюзай
<ilshat> нету фтп )
<ilshat> это роутер.
<artus> ilshat, alias sget='wget -r -w5 --random-wait -l2 -np -k'
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: я грю по фтп зайди на хост и скачай весь сайт
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: а я тебе говорю, что нет фтп на этом хосту
<User897[web]> ау
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User897[web]> Здравствуйте! )) Ubuntu 11.10 32-бит. Пытаюсь перевести систему в ждущий/спящий режим. эффект: появляется черный экран(подсветка горит) и на этом все... помогает только ресет. Как с этим бороться?
<skai-falkorr> User897[web]: дык введи еще раз.ты просто неправильно делаешь.у нас одинаковые ноуты, так что раз у меня работает - и у тебя будет работать
<ilshat> есть какие нибудь нормальные http снифферы?
<User897[web]> skai-falkorr, что ввести?
<kobzar> красиво ктото чирканул
<kobzar> http://www.ubuntuwallpapers.com/view-alien_vs_predator_by_alkore31-1280x800.html
<brestows> народ где указать каталог по умолчанию что бы при открытии терминала он открывался каталога
<chapt> господа, а подскажите, а куда в 11.04 конфиг dhcpd dhcp3  дели?
<User787[web]> а кто объяснит, кто пишет линухи, в том числе и убунту, со всеми офисами, и приложениями за спасибо?
<User787[web]> насчет конфигов явно не комне, я сегодня только поставил впервые )
<User787[web]> и не очень-то доволен (
<|rapidsp|> chapt: isc-dhcp?
<chapt> |rapidsp|: спасибо, нашел, блин опять название поменяли, ну что такое
<|rapidsp|> нефиг расслабляться :)
<boss-sas> кто поможет настроить сеть? нужно увидеть файлы и папки windows 7
<artus> !samba | boss-sas
<ubuntuhelp> boss-sas: программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<SergeyIT> brestows, gnome-terminal --working-directory=/
<brestows> SergeyIT: проблема в том что терминал открывает по умолчанию не Home при этом в bashrc пусто
<boss-sas> это я знаю, давно поставил.. с настройкой проблемы, из винды вижу, наоборот нет
<artus> boss-sas, топай на канал семерочки и там пинай на предмет своего фаервола в ней
<artus> оно ж все по умолчанию параноидальное
<boss-sas> artus, предполагал.. копаюсь еще. сдаваться нехочу)
<artus> boss-sas, http://goo.gl/uY0B0
<SergeyIT> brestows, не понял
<skai-falkorr> brestows: в башрц не может быть пусто
<skai-falkorr> смотри лучше
<chapt> такая проблема, пытаюсь поставить убунту по сети, к сожалению машина не поддерживает такой вариант загрузки, вопрос - есть уже дистриб убунты, доступен по http в сети, можно ли через грабовский зарузчик запустить установку?
<chapt> грабовский загрузчик на машине уже есть
<SergeyIT> chapt, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_ubuntu_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<chapt> SergeyIT ну так сервер уже настроен и работает
<chapt> проблема как раз в том что клиентская машина старая и она не может грузится по сети
<sharikoff> с дискеток
<sharikoff> как в старое доброе время
<chapt> но на ней стоит грабовский загрузчки, поэтому и спросил можно ли с помощью грабовского загрузчика заставить ее заинсталлиться по сети
<chapt> граб2
<skai-falkorr> !grub > chapt
<ubuntuhelp> chapt, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ищи
<kobzar> нельзя
<kobzar> вам нужно грузиться с дискеты или фйлешки или диска
<kobzar> если у вас нет ПХЕ
<kobzar> я бы еще предложил поставить временно сетевуху с ПХЕ и проинсталиться - хотя откудова такой геморой?
<User371[web]> есть тут кто?
<kobzar> z
<kobzar> ту всегда кто то есть
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32872
<skai-falkorr> baronos: бойан
<baronos> skai-falkorr: гусли
<User388[web]> есть живие?
<User388[web]> хало хало
<Lex_Sh> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Lex_Sh> надо скрипт на эти фразы написать
<bager> дайте ссылку на лайфцикл плз, нифига чёт не найти
<User388[web]> ответьте в таком случае, будьте добры, ПОЧЕМУ УБУНТА ТАКАЯ МЕДЛЕННАЯ?
<artus> @kick "User388[web]" вырви капс
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<tepliy> !ping
<bager> эхх
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tepliy> можно подключить репозиторий ланчпадовский и установить оттуда rhythmbox допустим в /opt или только заменять уже установленный??
<baltazor> !ping 10
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping 10'
<baltazor> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<User485[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Takordy> Всем привет
<mivulf> привет всем.
<mivulf> ubuntu 11.10 намертво теряет реакцию на действия юзера в моменты, когда включен торрент-клиент, или когда идет копирование файлов, или разархивация
<mivulf> кто-нибудь знает, в чем дело?
<skai-falkorr> mivulf: google 12309
<mivulf> skai-falkorr ого. Хорошо. А что делать?
<skai-falkorr> ничего
<skai-falkorr> man bfq
<skai-falkorr> man pf-kernel
<tepliy> mivulf: было такое, когда альфу ставил 11,10, сослался на жесткий
<skai-falkorr> авось поможет
<mivulf> tepliy, skai-falkorr, спасибо. на самом деле ноутбук из коробки, убунта тоже (стянута только что)
<tepliy> mivulf: поставь 10,04
<Takordy> Народ подскажите плс.Я вот думаю перейти на Ubuntu.У меня ноут с лицензией Windows 7 Home edition,на гарантии.Я вот думаю что бы продать ключик семерки комуто,и пересеть на убунту,но только я не знаю будет ли он работать на другом компе,нет ли у него при
<tagezi> всем привет
<Takordy> Есть кто живой?
<tagezi> !ask | Takordy
<ubuntuhelp> Takordy: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tepliy> Takordy: ???
<Takordy> Ясно.Спс
<sig_wall> Takordy: не будет скорее всего
<Offoffoff1> Йохохоххохохооо
<Offoffoff1> Takordy: работать будет.
<Offoffoff1> Takordy: только всё это незаконно.
<sig_wall> там в твоей венде есть сертификат. если ключик привязан к сертификату, то активировать на другом компе можно будет только по телефону :)
<gPaKoH4uK> Takordy: не будет работать - из-за сборки
<Offoffoff1> Takordy: работать должно только на твоём буке. И ничьём более.
<Takordy> Хм.Я в замешательстве
<Takordy> ))
<tepliy> зкщзщыфд
<tepliy> оставь на пямять)
<sig_wall> проси вернуть деньги за предустановленную венду у продавца
<sig_wall> куча головной боли правда
<Takordy> Дело в том,что винда ишла уже интегрированная в ноут.Отдельно я ее не покупал
<sig_wall> и такие винды возвращают ;)
<Takordy> При первом включении ноута,она установилась
<Offoffoff1> Takordy: это навязанная услуга
<Offoffoff1> Takordy: ибо это незаконно
<sig_wall> короче производители ноутов обычно определяют порядок возврата предустановленной ОС, посмотри для своего
<Offoffoff1> sig_wall: "Забудьте о деньгах... Просто выбросите её."
<Takordy> У меня фирма производитель Acer.Можно эту инфу как то проверить на сайте Acer'a,или нужно писать в поддержку в Microsoft?
<gPaKoH4uK> Takordy: какая версия хоума?
<Takordy> Basic
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда не парьтесь, максимум доларов 20 вернете
<artus> Takordy, причем тут винда ?
<Takordy> Я планирую перейти на Ubuntu,а терять деньги за лицензионную винду не хочеться.
<artus> Takordy, это твои проблемы , причем тут планирую, деньги и этот канал ?
<gPaKoH4uK> Takordy: ну таки переходите, а за деньги, как я уже сказал много не вернете, крупнейшие производители берут её за копейки
<andrex> Takordy: ну а какже наклейка с ключём на буке, переставил активировал повторно и усё, если чёто не понравится
 * gPaKoH4uK чувствует себя злостным нарушителем правил :D
<andrex> Takordy: или склонируй винт куданибудь
<baronos> Да не перейдет он, попробует вафлю не запустит, ати\интел артефактами обрастет, и убежит обратно.
<Takordy> Извеняюсь,что не в тему.Спасибо за инфу
 * gPaKoH4uK надеется что artus не будет грозиться и кидаться плюсиками
<artus> да не )
<andrex> он баномётами всех разгонит)
<artus> просто как то не вижу здесь надписи "Филиал гугла, ответы на любые вопросы"
<artus> причем аргументы дельфинистов убивают ) 4ре дня не могу родить программу, канала нет, пришол сюда флудить)
 * baronos кажется, что использование дельфи остановилось на аимпе.
 * gPaKoH4uK приходится иметь дело с жалкой поделкой бд на дельфи
<tagezi> да нет.. вроде на паскале пишут
<tagezi> даже проект Лазарус потихоньку развивается
<tagezi> только что-то он из репов криво встаёт )
<artus> tagezi, нужен ли он чтоб из реп то ствить )
<tagezi> artus: ну мне да.. только каждый раз приходиться в терменале заводить
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<User256[web]> всем привет
<User256[web]> Люди нид хелп)
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User256[web]> я форточник, решил кинуть себе линух закинул на флешку с помощью програмки и после бута с флешки выбираю run without install после этого чёрный экран и no signal..
<User256[web]> железо:Nvidia GEForce 9600 GT, Pentium Dual core, 4 гб ОЗУ, Мать: Biostar G31D-M7
<Sergey_IT> видел уже это на форуме
<User256[web]> ну я написал на форуме, мне не ответили
<Sergey_IT> там тем таких хватает с советами
<shenmue> запиши на диск и ставь
<shenmue> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<shenmue> блин. самому что ли писать?
<Sergey_IT> соседа попроси
<User256[web]> записал и на диск.. бутаюсь потом картинка с человечком и квадратиком внизу на цветном фоне и всё..
<User256[web]> сразу no signal, ничего сделать немогу, консоли нету, вообще 0 активности
<Sergey_IT> на минимальной скорости? мд5сум проверил?
<User256[web]> на минималке писал на cd-rw.
<User256[web]> а как мд5сум проверять?
<User256[web]> сори. нуб
<artus> там менюшка проверить диск есть
<Sergey_IT> md5sum файл
<User256[web]> как его проверить то?
<Sergey_IT> и сд-рв - не надежно (имхо)
<Sergey_IT> md5sum файл.iso
<Sergey_IT> а сумму взять, откуда качал дистр
<User256[web]> мне это ну соооовсем ничего не говорит...( ну вот беру неро 6 версии, включаю burning rom..
<User256[web]> дальше?
<User256[web]> дистр качал с офф сайта
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<User256[web]> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 и ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<tagezi> а зачем два?
<shenmue> хм.... алтернейт вариант юзай
<tagezi> альтернейд глючный
<artus> дык ему ливка нужна
<shenmue> у меня тоже все время ноу сигнал с графическим инстолятором
<User256[web]> ну поначалу качнул 10.10 но не пошел вот и решил пробнуть 11.10
<artus> гипотетически acpi надо вырубить
<User256[web]> результат тот же
<User256[web]> гипотетически нужно врубить nomodeset но когда бутаюсь нигде не могу врубить..
<shenmue> хм... как вариант там не видишь меню собстна. возможно если чуток подождешь и нажмешь ентер то загрузится лайв и ты его уже увидишь
<artus> User256[web], а при загрузке ливки, при выборе толь f6 жмакнуть , толь еще чего, даст поправить параметры загрузки
<shenmue> топик классный. мол иксы не работают. как чего вот и выяснили "  всего-то поставил драйвер не под свою карту и удалил его."
<User256[web]> не жмется, я видел уже рабочий запуск, должен быть выбор как запустить а снизу пишет Ф6 для опций и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> User256[web], качать лучше отсюда http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<artus> нц опции тебе и надо
<Sergey_IT> там и файл мд5 есть
<artus> *ну
<User256[web]> а 10.10 или 11.10?
<User256[web]> лучше
<artus> 04
<User256[web]> 10.04 или 11,04
<artus> или то, или то
<artus> 10й  - лтс, 11.04 просто работает без вопросов )
<User256[web]> так.. теперь попорядку, я беру 10.10 качаю, и что еще?
<User256[web]> я совсем форточник..
<artus> 10й в плане 10.04 лтс, с поддержкой до 13го года вроде как
<artus> User256[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81_livecd
<Sergey_IT> лучше 12.04
<User256[web]> мм.. проблем.. у меня после 1 картинки тухнет экран
<Sergey_IT> до 17 года
<User256[web]> 12.04 где достать то?
<User256[web]> да и стоит ли ламеру в линуксе?
<Sergey_IT> из под прилавка
<artus> значит 10.04 до 15го
<Sergey_IT> нет до 13
<artus> User256[web], оно еще альфа, так что не надо
<User256[web]> 11.04 скачаю...
<User256[web]> ок, а что за мд5 файл, для чего он и что с ним делать?
<Sergey_IT> попробуй
<artus> Sergey_IT, апрель 2015 (серверная версия)
<artus> а так как ставить с нетинстала, то по факту до 15го )
<Sergey_IT> User256[web], там контрольные суммы для дистр. файлов, для проверки целостности скаченного
<Sergey_IT> artus, ну да, я и забыл (, серверами не интересуюсь, мой на десктопе
<User256[web]> ок, ну допустим не буду проверять мд5.. кину на сд-р на минимальной скорости, потом опять бут и что делать если хотя  бы  опции появятся?
<artus> User256[web], ну там же у тебя вообще выбор есть какой то ? жамкни проверку диска , проверь исошку в виртуалке , ато нарезать можно долго и нудно)
<artus> а по факту получить криво слитый образ
<andrex> там чтоб выбор появился нужно сначало аникей жмякнуть
<User256[web]> не шарю проверять исошку..
<User256[web]> чем? как?
<User256[web]> ..?
<tagezi> так если диск нарезался то на диске есть файл wubu.exe
<User256[web]> конечно
<tagezi> он сам перезагружает комп в нужный режим
<tagezi> и начинает установку.. не?
<artus> tagezi, и ставит корявое убожество он а не систему
<artus> виртуалка ито адекватнее
<User256[web]> я понимаю, собрались умы линуха, но толком что-нибудь скажете форточнику?
<User256[web]> ну сумму проверю как-нибудь.. а что делать с чёрным экраном без сигнала?
<User256[web]> ну сумму проверю как-нибудь.. а что делать с чёрным экраном без сигнала?
<tagezi> если диск нормально записадся, там дожна быть загрузка а не черный экран
<User256[web]> ну так на флешке то же самое..
<User256[web]> говорят мол нужно зайти через nomodeset и чтото писать в консоли и устанавливать дрова на видюху... а вообще вроде проблема изза прописаного разрешения экрана, которое не воспринимает экран
<artus> User256[web], очень даже может быть , монитор стекляшка ?
<User256[web]> мм..  Acer AL1716
<User256[web]> LCD
<artus> вроде как должен без проблем
<artus> User256[web], слушай, финт ушами) моник на бортовую, ставиш бубунту, в груб номодесет, и грузишся потом с невидией
<User256[web]> а что  ты материшся то?) "моник на бортовую, в груб номодесет, и грузишся потом с невидией"))))
<User256[web]> какито?
<andrex> User256[web]: ну со встроеной грузишся и правиш /etc/default/grub
<andrex> потом с дискретной
<User256[web]> как грузится с бортовой?
<andrex> вытащи нвидию свою
<User256[web]> как зайти в груб в линуксе? я еще раз повторюсь, я форточник!!
<andrex> может ты форточку юзать будеш тогда...
<tagezi> сколько мучений, что бы установить свою любимую систему - Ubuntu
<andrex> да и причём тут форточник, это не отмазка, или ты совсем даже не знаеш чё у тебя в компе
<tagezi> а у него есть встроеная карта?
<User256[web]> i don't know насчёт этого..
<User256[web]> для того чтобы "зайти в груб в линуксе" - отмазка..)
<User256[web]> вроде нету..
<andrex> есть
<andrex> Biostar G31D-M7
<User256[web]> ок
<andrex> там интеловская какаято стоит
<User256[web]> снять видяху.. потом то что??
<andrex> а хотя на твоей ревизии может и не быть
<User256[web]> ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ???
<andrex> выше читай
<User256[web]> на флехе стоит лайв 10,10
<andrex> я 100 раз повторять не буду
<User256[web]> "и правиш /etc/default/grub" где, как?
<User256[web]> я интерфейс не видел и незнаю совсем
<andrex> ты сначала загрузись
<User256[web]> м?
<andrex> artus: забань меня, а то я ща не выдержу и сматерюсь)
<artus> )))
<artus> User256[web], зачем снимать видео? шнурочек перекинь на встроеное видио , и ставь убунту
<artus> если у тебя в биосе определение не стоит , то переключи в нем с pci-e на встроеную , и будет тебе счастье
<artus> а когда поставиш раскажу как править груб )
<tagezi> а потом как установить дрова )
<artus> да ик то какраз не проблема ставить
<artus> *х
<User256[web]> да.. самое сложное с видяхой.. не знаю, найду ли встроенную... а в биосе вообще боюсь)
<tagezi> надо будит скриптик написать, что бы подсчитывал сколько раз сюда заваливают с вопросом по нвидиа
<User256[web]> скажи точно что куда жать пжл)
<andrex> artus: всётаки выткнуть проще будет
<artus> andrex, ага, без нее сразу найдется вга разем на матери, а с ней видать включается режим маскировки )
<artus> *ь
<User256[web]> просто вытыкнуть?)
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> если с нвидией такие проблемы, боюсь предствавить что у ати
<Lex_S> раньше на компе 8600GT стояла, никаких проблем не было вообще
<User256[web]> и включать комп
<andrex> User256[web]: ты вга разьём не видел чтоль, ни разу? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/92/SVGA_port.jpg/300px-SVGA_port.jpg
<garry-78> Lex_S: тут не с инвидией проблемы=)
<Lex_S> ну, я видимо чтото пропустил, ладно.
<User256[web]> garry-78       +1
<User184[web]> Доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста почему не робит блютуз (ubuntu 11.10 железо:Dell inspiron N5110 (R15), выхлоп lsusb и hciconfig http://paste.pro/5140980
<User256[web]> так, тупой вопрос.. выдернуть шнур от моника который идёт к задней панели системника и подключить к встроенной матери*
<User184[web]> ну ты и сказанул...
<garry-78> User256[web]: "...А вот это правильный вопрос." (с) Я Робот.
<User256[web]> лан, пох пробую
<User256[web]> надеюсь ничего не сломаю
<artus> @kick "User256[web]" а это никого не волнует уже, здесь за маты наказывают
<garry-78> artus: сурово ты его=)
<artus> да не, как обычно )
<andrex> нормально, пускай правила читает, лентяй-форточник
<garry-78> artus: тут же опять скучно станет=)
<User184[web]> не не станет ,я на что
<artus> а здесь не дискотека )
 * gPaKoH4uK поискал масло и фитиль
<User184[web]> на мой вопрос про блютуз не ответили и не послали
<artus> User184[web], а в дмесг у тебя что то сыпется если хардварно его отключать\включать ?
<Sergey_IT> куда дмея дели?
<User184[web]> шас гляну
<artus> Sergey_IT, а он видать на плантации заблудился )
<Sergey_IT> artus: или роман пишет - Хижина дяди Дмея ?
<artus> User184[web], https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/876851
<tagezi> нужно девиз канала сменить )
<artus> User184[web], по ходу оно поломано немного )
<andrex> на нём синезуб даже под виндой то коекак работает
<User184[web]> ну "крутЭ"
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/793659 вот ещё
<artus> угу, там по ходу комби с вайваем
<tagezi> "Не спрашивай, нужна ли тебе Убунта, спроси нужен ли ты ей!"
<User184[web]> то  что под виндой кое как, я заметил
<artus> User184[web], ну вот )) проще за 7$ внешний заюзать в usb
<User184[web]> кстати Ваше слово поломоно трактовать как возможно заработает(когда нибудь)
<artus> вроде как даже китайские вайвай донглы за 6-10$ размером с ноготь в линуксе очень даже работають
<artus> User184[web], ну баг вроде как есть и над ним вроде как думают )
<User184[web]> то что думают ,это хорошо, но вот в чем прикол в центре сертификации убунты ни слова про это
<artus> а он разве официально весь такой поддерживаемый?
<User184[web]> для 11.10, да, полностью(кроме нвидиа ,которую костыльным бамбелби заводится на ура)
<User184[web]> *которая
<User184[web]> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201012-6932
<artus> так там вроде сертификат на 10.10
<artus> ой, че я за вайвай зацепился)))
<User184[web]> а мда  точно...
<Lex_S> самсунгов в этом списке вообще нет)
<artus> это , 1$ длинк 122 донгл, работает из коробки аж со свистом )
<artus> причем он у меня в форточках не работает))) а линукс любой из коробки понимает его )
<artus> это я про синезуб уже )
<User184[web]> ну кароче, покупать блютуз надо, так понимать
<User184[web]> я понял
<artus> User184[web], http://market.yandex.ua/model.xml?modelid=928659&hid=723087&show-uid=282978813273468991
<artus> он в среднем 1.1$
<User184[web]> спс =)
<artus> ой, 10-11 $
<User184[web]> а трабл не будет с тем что у меня их будет два
<artus> неа, свой просто выруби нафиг хардварно и не мучайся )
<artus> не та цена вопроса чтоб рожать ежика )
<tagezi> а в россии он 450 рублей стоит )
<andrex> налоги
<artus> tagezi, ну маркет не всегда самые адекватные цены выдает) так, пристрелятся )
<User184[web]> ок, всем спс., куплю синезуб.. и не буду париться
<Sergey_IT> User184[web], попробуй
<User184[web]> кстати новый бамбелби меня порадовал ноут теперь не два с половиной ,а четыре чяса живет
<User184[web]> и не шумит и не греется
<tagezi> а я просто кулер чищу иногда )
<User184[web]> ээм прикол не удался ,ноут купил две недели назад=)
<User184[web]> чистый не б/у
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> а мой всего 1,5 часа держит
<Sergey_IT> User184[web], это временно
<Lex_S> хотя может если чего подкрутить...я как то особо не заморачивался
<User184[web]> в том-то и дело, что не настраивал!
<User184[web]> (имел ввиду себя)
<Sergey_IT> User184[web], у меня 6 часов работает )
<User184[web]> ну я не меряться ,а про то что какой прорыв с 2 до 4 , ребята из тимы бамбелби работают!
<User846[web]> ну пробовал с бортовой...
<User846[web]> тыкнул шнур в мать, но при запуске компа моник не реагирует
<artus> значит таки в биосе переключится надо
<artus> гдето в настройках чипсета оно там, ищи video pci-e
<User184[web]> щас окажется что у него в биосе как и у меня этого нету
<andrex> он ща заблудится в биосе пускай лучше разберёт и вытащит дискретную
<artus> User184[web], ну дык у него не ноут)
<User184[web]> =), а ну да точно
<artus> andrex, а в процесе сломает разьем ))
<artus> и всем будет хорошо ))
<User846[web]> конечно)
<andrex> +1
<Sergey_IT> добрые!
<User846[web]> а толку вытаскивать её если штекер в бортовую то всунут..
<andrex> мне то точно, я буду ржать до смерти)
<User184[web]> чтоб ваще не видел ее
<artus> User846[web], суеш в невидию обратно, топаеш в биос, переключаешся, и обратно
<andrex> User184[web]: да прикол в том что бортовая отрубается при наличии дискретной
<andrex> упс
<andrex> вебы, блин
<artus> блин, там делов на минуту
<User846[web]> так в биос шарить или вручную?
<artus> andrex, логично) автоматом переключается, принудиловку никто не отменял)
<artus> а дергать железяку при наличии кнопачки это изврат )
<User846[web]> в биос или вручную?
<artus> в биос , нефиг потрошить комп из за мелочи
<andrex> да а чтоб это узнать придётся ман по материнке нарыть, ибо пациент мёртв
<User846[web]> что в биосе клацать, ток подробно ато заблудится могу
<artus> │21:43         artus | гдето в настройках чипсета оно там, ищи video pci-e
<User184[web]> у него кнопочка от лукавого наверно...
<User846[web]> ок ща позырю
<User184[web]> не зырь ,а спектролизируй =D
<tagezi> ) блин, вот упорный.. почти как я 7 лет назад, когда дрова на вин модем к алтлинуксу прикручивал )
<User184[web]> кстати , вяленд в 12.10  прикрутят, говорят вроде нвидиа не будет дрова писать для него, пичалька
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, проволокой.. прикручивал?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем 12.10 ? Она не ЛТС
<User184[web]> ну это -то понятно, но я про будущее убунты говарю
<User184[web]> если 1 раз включат уже не выпилят...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: учился ядро пересобирать.. потом плюнул и поставил дебиан и выделинку )
<Sergey_IT> User184[web], дай пережить 12.04
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, никогда не заморачивался этим
<tagezi> User184[web]: вяленд?
<User184[web]> а что в ней такого ,чтобы из-за нее переживать
<User184[web]> вяленд-Wayland
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я с тех пор тоже )
<Sergey_IT> User184[web], пока неизвестно... ждемс
<tagezi> User184[web]: его обещали не ранее 14 года поставить
<User184[web]> ну не знаю насчет 14 ,слухи были именно о 12.10(а в ЛТС добавят тестовую поддержку )
<User046[web]> итак, зашел... короче нашел вроде, варианты только PCi-e/Gde (чтото в этом роде и кучу остальных, что выбрать чтобы кинуть на встроенную? + внизу стоит параметр auto..
<User184[web]> gde
<User184[web]> очевидно
<Sergey_IT> Г- очевидно )
<User046[web]> сори, я не разбираюсь особо
<User046[web]> ребёнок совсем против вас)
<User046[web]> биос вообще раз в полгода вижу)
<User184[web]> ну я понимаю что PCI -дискрека GDE-встроенка (мои догадки)
<Sergey_IT> User046[web], так часто? Я раз в 2 года )
<User046[web]> Ну так там варианты разные совсем, там и другие букофки есть) а это вообще как вариант написал, просто сейчас стоит так..
<User046[web]> <Sergey_IT>, нечем занятся просто)
<Sergey_IT> User046[web], не биосом же? )
<User046[web]> <Sergey_IT>, а чем плохой вариант?) когда сооовсем нечем)
<Sergey_IT> User046[web], ну, на пороховой бочке посидеть...
<User184[web]> а не PCIe GDE -это етевуха,так говорит гугл
<User046[web]> вот почему? почему на голову 16-летнего паренька свалился такой трабл.. у всех запускается норм а у меня чёрный экран...
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<artus> User046[web], вобщем вырви видео и не страдай
<Sergey_IT> +100
<User046[web]> да ну, я боюсь..)
<andrex> яж грил)
<Vladislaw> QutIM не авторизует клиента, он у меня как не в сети и я у него как не в сети
<User184[web]> кстати User046[web в изменении параметров биоса нет ничего страшного
<artus> Vladislaw, на канал поддержки кутима
<User046[web]> лан, чего для убунтуя не сделаешь)
<Vladislaw> ех
<Vladislaw> опять к буржуям
<artus> эх моложеш пошла, видео переключить не могут ))
<User046[web]> ну да.. ничего страшного.. поменяю сейчас ещё в биосе видюху и тогда вообще экран не будет работать)
<User184[web]> =) и вырвать видео не могут
<User046[web]> я вырву..
<Sergey_IT> artus, у него и отвертки, наверно, нет
<User046[web]> есть
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: ну почему сразу пошла, может у него мозги под другое заточены... :)
<Vladislaw> на видео карту вырву)
<artus> User046[web],  ну и того, вынял батарейку, ножницами закоротил посадочное место и дальше експерементировать)
<User046[web]> я просто не железячник)
<andrex> даже разъёмы отличить друг от друга не могут, а тут видео переключить да ещё в каком то биосе
<User046[web]> ну знаешь.. могу)
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, те у кого под другое заточено, такой фигней не страдают даже теоретически )
<User046[web]> собирать проще чем разбирать
<artus> User046[web], ой ли )))
<Sergey_IT> наоборот
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: а в чем фигня-то?
<User046[web]> да сча разберу, хуле
<User184[web]> груб видео не понимать
<andrex> )) опять
<artus> @kick "User046[web]" прощай
<Sergey_IT> когда собираешь часто лишние детали остаются (
<andrex> конструкцию облегчаешь зато
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<User184[web]> =)
<Vladislaw> и экономишь таким образом
<Sergey_IT> это юнга еще
<Vladislaw> еще что-то собереш
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, если не уволят
<Vladislaw> если не побьют)
<Vladislaw> те кому собирал
<tagezi> главное что бы не подили тем у кого разбирал )
<Sergey_IT> я последнее время никому не собираю
<Sergey_IT> консультирую - максимум
<Vladislaw> а я и для себя давненько не пересобирал ничего
<Vladislaw> мало чего рабочего, чтоб пересобирать)
<Sergey_IT> для себя - без проблем )
<User184[web]> кстати, никто не знает, как там дела с тачпадами от alps?
<shenmue> с ними всё хорошо
<shenmue> про тебя спрашивали
<shenmue> я сказал что тебя нет дома
<User184[web]> z , yt crfpfk vjq ,tp gfnxtq njrj rfr vsim hj,bn
<User184[web]> ой
<Vladislaw> во как замысловато послал)
<User184[web]> мой без патчет токо как мышь робит
<User184[web]> а с патчем пару мильтитач жестов понимает
<User184[web]> но не все , вот увиличение в браузере так нужное ,не реализовано
<Sergey_IT> а зачем оно там?
<User184[web]> {КЕП}увиличивать {КЕП}
<User184[web]> картинки =D
<artus> User161[web],  опять ругатцо будеш
<User161[web]> da
<User161[web]> kone4no)
<User161[web]> itak zapystil ubuntu..
<artus> @kick "User161[web]" и транслит тоже мимо
<Lex_S> да ладно, он же не настроил ещё)
<artus> ниче не знаю ))) небыло вопроса как кодировку настроить)
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> жестокие вы
<tagezi> он артуса разазлил )
<artus> а может он опять ругатцо будет))
<artus> tagezi, ниразу ))) просто предупреждали ж уже )) и даже не 1н раз )
<User809[web]> итак я запустил
<artus> User809[web],  раскладка если клавишами не меняется, меняется щелканьем в трее
<artus> вай, а говорили не разберется, не настроит))
<Lex_S> ))
<tagezi> что ты хочешь от 16 летнего пацана, он может просто на пиво с друзьми поспорил что к утру поставит бубу )
<artus> метода то работает))
<shenmue> http://button.dekel.ru/
<User809[web]> как включить русскиы язык??
<artus> User809[web], да уже включил) ставь )
<artus> shenmue, ой спс))) так итепрь все хорошо )
<User809[web]> ну не такоы я и тупои..
<User809[web]> как включить тут русскии язык???
<shenmue> artus у тебя тока банокик и кикобан кнопки
<Lex_S> User809[web]: а ты сейчас на каком пишешь-то?
<User809[web]> ато через транслит неудобно...
<Lex_S> ы
<andrex> мама роди меня обратно
<artus> User809[web], жамкай просто инстал на рабочем столе , и ставь уже, там только русиш выбери при установке
<Lex_S> надейтесь, что он про точки монтирования знает)))
<artus> авторазбивка и всех делов )
<tagezi> надеемся что он не просит и сделает по дефолту )
<Lex_S> ну это если винт пустой и тебе пофигу
<artus> мне пофигу :D
<Lex_S> хехе
<tagezi> убунту по дефолту, кстати, помоему сохраняет винду, разве нет?
<artus> кому не пофигу читают мануал по установке )))
<User809[web]> м так могет быть сначала расскагете как то сделать чтоб не с бортовои грузиццо?
<artus> User809[web], да на какой ставить пофигу , ставь на этой , поставиш - потом поменяеш
<artus> User809[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0
<User809[web]> i hate it...
<User809[web]> why there is no acronis????!!!!
<artus> User809[web], ну за инглиш обычно туда же куда и за транслит ))) а акронис ненужен)
<User809[web]> если делать все по инструкции оно сделает то новый раздел или как?
<artus> оно все сделает ) если читать чего оно спрашивает )
<User809[web]> FFFUUUU...
<artus> ты жамкай давай, уже бы ставил и совсем другие вопросы задавал )
<User809[web]> ok)
<artus> а вообще брось это гиблое дело ) ненужно оно тебе )
<Lex_S> ))
<User809[web]> неее хочу хоть раз в гизни поработать в нормальной ОС)
<artus> это миф)
<tagezi> у тебя измениться мнение скоро )
<andrex> нормальная это какая?
<Lex_S> ты главное сразу не начинай всё кардинально настраивать)))
<tagezi> винда наверное )
<artus> мы просто здесь фсе фанатики и нам платят за пиар )
<Sergey_IT> User809[web]: ДОС?
<User809[web]> да всеравно) убегаю)
<User809[web]> норм ето линух
<artus> мдяя )))
<User809[web]> no viruses)
<User809[web]> fu.. yea
<Lex_S> да чего там, просто ему секса немного захотелось)))
<tagezi> =)
<User809[web]> +производительность
<artus> @kick "User809[web]" а вот теперь возвращатцо бесполезно
<artus> @op
<tagezi> ты его на совсем?
<artus> чтож подростающее поколение то тупеет с каждым годом то
<Lex_S> и не говори
<tagezi> да он на эмоциях просто...
<artus> tagezi, буду бить теперь на упреждение) ибо если за 3 раза не дошло - это диагноз
<gPaKoH4uK> может это наше поколение умнеет с каждым годом вот и придирается к подрастающему? :D
<andrex> нет что б сразу сказать что денег зажмотил на антивирус, или увидел игрушку новую чтоб в школе пацанам хвастать
<Lex_S> скоро придётся инсталлер делать по аналогии с той кнопкой по ссылке выше
<Lex_S> а то сложно слишком
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: +
<tagezi> "никто не родился со знанием баша"
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, да ладно, они сейчас даже взрыв пакет нормальный сделать не могут, даже не представляют как и из чего ) в биос лезть страшно, видео вытянуть вообще в обмарок падаем
<Sergey_IT> artus, ты о чем? Пуговицу пришить не могут...
<artus> да про это я вообще молчу )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: не стоит забывать, что даже в нашем покалении таких полно
<Sergey_IT> а в программерской теме самое активное обсуждение - hello, world
<User559[web]> проблем
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, а перед этим 3 года вопросов на чем учится програмить
<Sergey_IT> и "какой язык лучше" )
<gPaKoH4uK> ну как говорится - из админа программера сделать можно, но вот из программера админа - никогда
<Sergey_IT> это почему?
<UUUSer> клацаю добавить раздел на хдд но кнопка добавить раздел не горит...
<gPaKoH4uK> Sergey_IT: мыслят иначе
<Sergey_IT> gPaKoH4uK, а кому из них мыслить не надо?
<gPaKoH4uK> а уж программеры 1с, это вообще эникейщики за пределами баз
<Sergey_IT> UUUSer, может уже 4 основных раздела есть?
<gPaKoH4uK> Sergey_IT: почему не надо?
<Sergey_IT> gPaKoH4uK, так иначе - это значит - один мыслит, а другой нет - логика!)
 * andrex начинает подозревать что скоро надо будет вводить возрастные ограничения на канал
<gPaKoH4uK> Sergey_IT: хы, ты программист чтоль? :D
<Sergey_IT> gPaKoH4uK, все понемногу )
<andrex> точнее даже не на канал а на nix
<gPaKoH4uK> у логики есть один существенный недостаток - при неверных вводных данных, она даст неверный результат
<Sergey_IT> andrex, то есть, с 50-ти лет только?
<andrex> ага
<artus> andrex, я б на весь интернет ввел )
<gPaKoH4uK> хы со 150...
<artus> и только по здаче экзамена )
<gPaKoH4uK> чтоб гуглами пользоваться в песочнице учились
 * tagezi думает, что это бесмысленный флуд
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, давай вопрос по убунте
<tagezi> у меня сейчас по базам вопрос..
<tagezi> по убунте, слава богу, пока нет
<artus> как оградить убунту от разрушающего воздействия юных индивидуумов ))
<Sergey_IT> во, сегодня в панели юнити появился psensor )
<andrex> по правительственным)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а зачем температуру наблюдать?
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: чтоб знать от чего комп вырубиться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, для безоапасности, на буке, к примеру
<tagezi> ) я и так знаю, если кулер жужжит 20 минут к ряду, нужно снять крышку и почистить его )
<andrex> Sergey_IT: я в часах всегда настраивал отображение погоды
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я не слышу кулера у своего нетбука
<andrex> а вот вы о чём)
<tagezi> у моего слышно ( у меня аспире 4315
<andrex> tagezi: у меня на буке. тоже неслышно было, страшновато становится, вдруг кулер приказал долго жить
<tagezi> andrex: ) да.. было такое.. когда до меня первый раз дошло что нужно наконец почистить )
<tagezi> Стартовал конкурс отбора обоев для Ubuntu 12.04
<artus> tagezi, скучные будут? )
<tagezi> artus: незнаю.. иногда очень интересные обои появляются..
<tagezi> хотя если честно, я всёравно сторонние обычно использую )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня беспроигрышный вариант - малевич
<andrex> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/microsoft-requiring-secure-boot-for-arm-devices-hamstringing-linux/ во мс дают жару
<tagezi> последнее http://itmages.ru/image/view/399595/4c3cbb17
<Lex_S> andrex: баян)
<Sergey_IT> поломают, как и вин8
<tagezi> да паламают конечно )
<Sergey_IT> а МС будет на весь мир кричать - опять ограбили
<andrex> у мс мания величия, или шизы, свои никому кроме них ненужные технолигии, всовывают в продукты маштабного потребления
<Sergey_IT> до-ста-ли )
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> ктонибудь читал статьи? http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/
<andrex> ну я, и что ?
<tagezi> да просто если такие статьи могут вообще выйграть, то отпадает вопрос откуда столько (как это сказать не ругаясь) детей на канал приходит
<artus> ))
<artus> мдяяяяя
<Sergey_IT> риторический вопрос - а судьи кто? )
<Lex_S> "Ubuntu для блондинок". хехе
<tagezi> Lex_S: ты открыл, почитал? ) мне лично от причин установки убу стало немного не посебе )
<artus> парсить баланс на сайте это крутооо, запросить напрямую модемом видать ужс как сложно и нереально
<artus> вобщем как то оно из разряда соченений для 5го класа , типа а мы с папой делали апликацию
<tagezi> )
<artus> http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/articles/%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%8B%D0%BB%D1%91%D0%B2%20%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B9%20-%2021.09.11%20-%20%D0%A1%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%82%20%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B8%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B0%20%D0%B2%20PeopleNet.odt мне вообще мозг вынесло
<artus> оййй Oo
<artus> ааа, там 11ть страниц, для того чтоб проверить баланс :(
<Lex_S> о боже
<Lex_S> tagezi: зря я это открыл))
<artus> 2. После установки системы, в Ubuntu реально больше пасьянсов и в них есть возможность подсказок. , а до типа меньше ? Оо
<tagezi> обратите внимание, что это оф сайт )
<abtower> 3 до установки системы, в Ubuntu реально меньше пасьянсов
<artus> как же все пичально
<artus> abtower, ))
<tagezi> Убунту - это вселенский заговор по превращению домохозяек в красноглазиков )
<Lex_S> да какое там красноглазие? сломалось, достал диск и переустановил
<Lex_S> найти проблему и починить - не тот метод)
<artus> точно, напишу статью про переустановку )
<tagezi> )
<Lex_S> ыы
<andrex> Релаксирующие текстовые редакторы для Linux - это как
<artus> andrex, выбрось каку )) заразишся )
<andrex> да, точно, надо выбросить побыстрей
<abtower> andrex: такие редакторы реально сиимют глазное давление
<artus> и того, 11ть страничек текста о том как проверить баланс заменяется на wget http://my.people.net.ua/TSU/WWW/ACCOUNT_INF --post-data "X_Username=380920001100&X_Password=01234567" -O - -q  | grep  "span class=.\
 * andrex начал чистить кеш браузера и заполнять освободившееся место на диске нулями
<artus> (gray\|red\)." | sed "s#^.*\">##;s%&#1075.*$%%"
<artus> вобщем ужссс какой то
<andrex> abtower: ага и операцию на глаза проведут по улучшению зрения)
<userubuntu234> здравствуйте. если некоторые автоматически запускаемые приложения в убунту 11.04 убрать, то быстрее ОС будет работать и опера тоже?
<sig_wall> вряд ли
<tagezi> смотря какие
<userubuntu234> sig_wall, почему
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<artus> вот опера то вообще не при делах к загрузке ) она как тупила так и будет тупить)
<userubuntu234> http://upwap.ru/d/1980398/cbf55f923500ded86127da004f1ddab0/1.png и http://upwap.ru/d/1980399/0a5a7e123a4221b0b5cb18004f1ddac5/2.png - выделите нужное или ненужное, пожалуйста
<artus> Oo
<artus> userubuntu234, http://itmages.ru/image/view/399644/c9c7caea вот чего в автозагрузке ))) ну можеш синезуб не считать)
<artus> у тебя там все ненужное )
<userubuntu234> оповещение об обновлениях нужно же!!!)))
<artus> из остального у меня только автозапуск чатика и дропбокс с аэрофс ) но это не родные плюшки )
<artus> userubuntu234, да оно нафиг не надо )
<userubuntu234> почему?)
<artus> мало того что тупит, переодически вешает систему , да еще и толку от него мало )
<artus> userubuntu234, проще раз в неделюку ручками запустить) или в крон воткнуть автообновлялку и забыть)
<artus> автообновлялка с оповещением вообще первое что выпиливается) ибо смысла никакого )
<userubuntu234> улучшения по "использование памяти/подкачки" наблюдать?)
<artus> userubuntu234, я тебе показал то что желательно оставить, остальное излишки и по необходимости , если принтер там или еще какой девайс
<artus> а от улутшалок толку никакого
<artus> ибо они сами памяти едят больше чем экономят
<userubuntu234> что за улучшалки? под "улучшения" я имел ввиду уменьшение использования памяти из-за устранения лишних автозапусков
<artus> а, да оно вообще кушает 150ть метров и летает все
<userubuntu234> спасибо за помощь)
<User517[web]> ваав
<kyshtynbai> А вот почему при проигрывании mkv файлов mplayerом на моем ноуте случается рассинхрон аудио и видео ( звук опережает видео )? При проигрывании vlc такого нет, но зато есть тормоза. Выставление задержки что-то не особо помогает.
<artus> играй смплеером
<userubuntu234> http://upwap.ru/d/1980449/ff2ebf79c204da88018bc9004f1dea3a/1.png - выделенное красным включает звук компа? звук микрофона? звук наушников? или чего?
<userubuntu234> выделенное зеленым что делает?
<artus> зеленое не нужно, нижнее красное тоже, просто пульс включи если ты его не выпиливал )
<artus> визуальную поддержку туда же
<kyshtynbai> artus: да я пробовал, таже фигня. Что интересно, в консоли пишет "ёр систем ис ту слоу ту плей зис", при этом в других форматах даже тяжелое хайрез видео играется на ура.
<artus> ну дык че ты хочеш то ))) в других форматах тяжолое видео я как то слабо представляю )
<kyshtynbai> ну например двдшки 15гигабайтовые играются на ура
<artus> чтоб мкв адекватно игралась надо апаратное декодирование) если у тебя невидия начиная с 8600 то вдпау тебе в руки и будет счастье )
<kyshtynbai> а тут фигня на 6 гигабайт
<kyshtynbai> ПОнял
<kyshtynbai> ати у меня (((
<artus> двд фигня )
<kyshtynbai> какой-то серии радеон мобилити
<artus> вон мквшка , рип блюрея на 14ть гигов, с потоком ~2.5 мегабита летит аж со свистом нагружаясь гдеть на 10%  на цпу
<artus> а вот без вдпау фиг проканает)
<artus> kyshtynbai, это, есть ролики нарезаные для тестов специально , стяни и тести )
<Lex_S> тогда тут vdpau не прокатит
<kyshtynbai> artus: мерси, попробую
<Lex_S> смотреть в сторону xvba
<artus> ну у ати тоже что то есть такое костыльное , я просто не вкурсе )
<kyshtynbai> хотя это странно - на мастдае на той же машине вроде бы играет нормально
<artus> ибо отродясь не имел радеонов )
<kyshtynbai> хотя не поручусь, я её давно снес...
<artus> вродебы, да кабы, там нюансы как в кодеках так и в драйверах
<Lex_S> [03:25:06] <artus> ну у ати тоже что то есть такое костыльное , я просто не вкурсе )
<Lex_S> xvba
<Lex_S> видимо, тут нужно libva + mplayer собранный с его поддержкой
<artus> вобщем у ати все не как у людей )
<Lex_S> вроде mplayer-vaapi называется в бубунте
<Lex_S> это да
<Lex_S> ну тут ничего не поделаешь
<Lex_S> у них даже в венде ченджлоги весьма забавные
<kyshtynbai> Да уж, карточку в ноуте особо не переставишь...
<Lex_S> есть такое дело)
<Lex_S> как правило, сначала выбирают видюху, а потом систему
<Lex_S> я ещё не успел это декодирование затестить
<artus> kyshtynbai, да как то тянуть на ноут такие рипы вообще изврат)
<Lex_S> на самосборном 3.2 ведре у меня при попытке чтолибо открыть в mplayer иксы дохнут))))
<Lex_S> artus: зато удобно выводить на телики)
<Lex_S> или тупо внешний монитор
<kyshtynbai> Lex_S: ну тут уж не до жиру) на что тынге хватило. а на винде я работать не желаю).
<Lex_S> что за карточка то?
<artus> Lex_S, изврат юзать ноут как хтпс
<kyshtynbai> artus: да я вообще от десктопов отказался) у меня даж монитор большой подключен к ноуту без крыщки)
<artus> темболее если не до жиру )))
<Lex_S> artus: если исключительно для этого - да, изврат
<artus> Lex_S, как и юзать печатную машинку для показа мегаБРрипов )
<Lex_S> но мне например некайф системник тащить в соседнюю комнату если хочется посмотреть чтонить
<kyshtynbai> ati mobility radeon 4200 HD, во
<kyshtynbai> фигня короче).
<Lex_S> ну у мя 5470
<artus> Lex_S, неттоп кой нить на атоме спрятаный за телевизором и гуд) хдшки апаратно, чего еще надо то)
<Lex_S> BF3 на минималке тащит
<Lex_S> ну у меня основной комп залит пивом((( так шо ноут юзается для всего
<Lex_S> а покупать что-то там дополнительно, если с этим без проблем может справиться уже имеющийся ноут - мне нафиг не надо
<User204[web]> есть неспящие?
<Lex_S> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User204[web]> м, я ранее обращался с проблемой насчет черного екрана, винул видюху, поставил убунту, теперь что сделать чтоби работала ОС с видюхой?
<Lex_S> сменить видюху и поставить драйвер?
<User204[web]> походу да
<User204[web]> там над писать вроде nomodeset
<User204[web]> а потом как-то поставить видюху и дрова..
<User204[web]> я же на бортовую кинул..
<kyshtynbai> А что за карточка? Экзотика какая-то раз такая проблема?
<User204[web]> ну что мне делать то?
<Lex_S> по установке дров полно инструкций на форуме
<kyshtynbai> Вот щас в umplayer'е покрутил кодеки, убрал "петлевой фильтр" ( не имею понятия, что это такое ) и рассинхрон ушел... чисто танцы с бубном.
<User204[web]> ну а как сделать так чтоб я со своей обичной видяхи зашел в убунтуй?
<artus> шнурок обратно перекинь
<kyshtynbai> Монитор к ней подключи
<Lex_S> эм, смотря что имеется в виду под обвчной видюхой
<User204[web]> не бортовую всмисле
<User204[web]> ок, и будет работать?
<Lex_S> встроенную в мать чтоле?
<artus> а куда оно денется то
<User204[web]> ну у меня же черний екран бЬІл когда запускал с флешки
<kyshtynbai> Камрад, чо гадать-то, проще попробовать.
<artus> правим файл:sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  к параметру GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT дописал  nomodeset,убрал  quiet и splash ,  обновляем загрузчик  sudo update-grub.
<User204[web]> м вот насчет где что жать чтоб править завтра и спрошу) ато я нуб совсем в убунтуе
<artus> мда, дети такие дети
<Lex_S> тебе написали команду
<Lex_S> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<kyshtynbai> вин вже ушол
<Lex_S> в терминал её
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> ппц
<artus> ну че, исправляется, сам и без матов вышел) видать за 3 часа то дошло ))
<artus> если б их еще и читать учили
<Lex_S> к завтрашнему дню gedit освоит)
<kyshtynbai> А я заметил, часто спрашивают, где команды писать, про терминал многие не слыхали
<artus> ой да ладно
<Lex_S> потому что в винде терминал не слишком популярен)
<artus> зато как откопаю сразу кричат что у них рута украли и они под ним зайти не могут)
<artus> и главное мне интересно, где они про рут вообще вычитали в бубунте то
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> правильно сделали что запретили
<kyshtynbai> интереснее зачем они вообще её ставят
<kyshtynbai> да не только её а линукс в принципе
<artus> )))
<artus> ну так самая де лучшая ось в мире , по их заявлениям)))
<artus> только воть почемуто установка на неделю у них затягивается)
<Lex_S> я как-то ошибся одной буквой и вместо ненужного ядра снёс системное, а потом исправился - снёс ненужное....правда система ваще без ядра осталась
<Lex_S> пришлось заново собирать
<artus> хотя там можно тупо щелкать по ентеру)) в 1м месте надо только сменить нет на да, при принятии условий разбивки)
<Lex_S> представляю что они могут намутить
<kyshtynbai> с разбивкой вообще ад творят
<artus> Lex_S, а в чруте не ?
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> artus: да я из под той же системы и поставил)
<artus> kyshtynbai, ну самый изврат на моей памяти корень на ntfs )
<kyshtynbai> гыгыгыгы
<kyshtynbai> жесть
<Lex_S> artus: и что, работает?
<artus> но че, оно даже дня 2 кажись работало)) пока не трогал никто и ничего) потом при попытке перечитать репы рассыпалось все нафиг )
<Lex_S> это ж какойто бдсм получается
<artus> Lex_S, это тут такие всплывают подробности на вопрос "а почему ниче не работает"
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> да ладно
<artus> причем под пытками удалось вытянуть сие признание ))
<Lex_S> недавно тут парень спрашивал надо ли на все три раздела винта ставить точку монтирования /
<artus> Lex_S, если порытся в логах то нафти можно) говорю то что сам диагностировал так сказать)
<Lex_S> а то ж пишет что они тогда не будут использоваться
<artus> было года полтора тому
<kyshtynbai> ну тут видимо не тупость, а просто непонимание смысла я думаю
<Lex_S> не, ну такие вещи есть не только в убунте)
<kyshtynbai> вот есть хороший способ - один раз поставить генту, читаю подробнейший хендбук
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-24
<kyshtynbai> *читая
<artus> а толку ?
<Lex_S> более чем хватит арча
<Lex_S> я так научился после убунты)
<artus> kyshtynbai, мне потом такие гентушнеки в жабир стучас с вопросом как прописать сеть )
<Lex_S> пара дней секса зато больше таких вопросов аля "всё работалор нормально, я ничего не делал, а потом просто грузится досовское окно и всё"
<kyshtynbai> там от процесса разбивки харда до сбрпа ядпа всё расписано очень подробно, плюс человек сам всё делает
<Lex_S> не возникает*
<artus> мануал по сборке генты осили, мануал по сборке дров на мегакакой то заморочаный 7.1 звук осилил, а мануал на /etc/network/interfaces не осилил
<kyshtynbai> artus: ну такое тоже бывает
<artus> kyshtynbai, не, ну если тупо сидеть и собирать как конструктор, то может чисто для значка они это делають )
<Lex_S> :D
<artus> кому оно надо и удобнее , они сделали осознаный выбор, и они знают чего они хотят, это 10% максимум от толпы бегающих гентушников ))
<kyshtynbai> и то верно
<Lex_S> у нас на локальном трекере какоето тело вместе со сборками семёрки под нетбуки асуса хотело ещё и генту выложить готовую. бОльшего изращения я не видел. у нас и с веником то народ справиться не может
<kyshtynbai> джента на нетбуке? Иксы с кедами до конца сезона собираться будут
<Lex_S> ну а оно там уже собранное))))
<artus> лана, хватит о пичальном :D
<Lex_S> тока смысл тогда в нём
<kyshtynbai> Дык собранное под какое-то конкретное железо чтоле?
<Lex_S> ту же убунту поставить, ненужное снести и не иметь мозг себе и людям
<Lex_S> вот и я о чём
<Lex_S> теряются все плюсы таких дистров
<artus> Lex_S, вобщето ее и без ненужного очень даже можно поставить)
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> ну это я так
<Lex_S> не люблю когда в системе стоит что-то, чего на компе нет и не будет
<userubuntu234> artus, спасибо)
<artus> userubuntu234, помогло?
<artus> хех
<ilshat> ребят, это нормально, что wireshark пишет, что с рута запускать его не стоит, но при этом без рута не видит интерфейса?
<yakuzza> как решить проблему с отключением точпада на ноутбуке HP Pavilion dv6-3305er? горячей клавиши на буке нету, только на самом сенсоре точпада светодиот отключал его двойным нажатием, но это прокатывало только в Винде!
<sharikoff> yakuzza: есть мысль
<sharikoff> что в /proc есть файлик который отвечает за тачпад
<sharikoff> если туда записать 1 тачпад работает а если 0 то нет
<sharikoff> я так думаю
<sharikoff> пишешь скриптик и усе
<sharikoff> наверное он тут /proc/bus/input/devices
<yakuzza> ща позырю)
<sharikoff> http://www.crunchbang.ru/viewtopic.php?id=938
<sharikoff> пачитай мож пригодитсо
<yakuzza> о статейка спасиба)
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<sharikoff> сам тест
<kyshtynbai> Доброе утро, господа.
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> ты добыыычиии не добьешьсяяяя..
<sharikoff> черный ворон я не твоооой
 * sharikoff песни поет
<dazzgt> люююди кто нибудь может мне по хавп на вопросик ответить?
<kobzar> re
<Demar> Всем привет, подскажите разницу между Alternate и стандартным дистром, кроме GUI есть разница или нет?
<skai-falkorr> обновочки на хромоножку денни пришли
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: тут?
<SAPetrovich> только вернулся
<sharikoff> дело
<SergeyIT> ку
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, говори
<sharikoff> в приват
<SergeyIT> круто обновлений 12.04, весь Х с дровами, Х11, QT4 - 128 пакетов за ночь
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<tagezi> всем привет
 * SergeyIT ничего не упало 0
<SAPetrovich1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Есть контакт.
<kobzar> но роуте ту хост
<SergeyIT> не правильной дорогой идете...
<kobzar> а какая правильная ?
<SergeyIT> генеральная!
<SergeyIT> кто хочет поработать? http://job.samsung.ru/vacancies/vacancies.aspx
<kobzar> кто нить может заделиться конфигом irssi  а вто влом прописывать авто коннект ..
<xmikex> добрый день.
<xmikex> как установить убунту?
<skai-falkorr> !faq | xmikex
<ubuntuhelp> xmikex: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<xmikex> у меня инет плохой
<xmikex> убунту же бесплатно высылает диск установочный?
<skai-falkorr> нет.эта программа закрыта
<SergeyIT> xmikex, что значит плохой?
<xmikex> медленный
<SergeyIT> а цифры есть?
<xmikex> 64 кбита
<kobzar> 64 это очень много !
<xmikex> kobzar: а сколько мало тогда?
<skai-falkorr> мало - эт 9600 бод
<xmikex> с таким нетом никого нет сейчас
<xmikex> я тоже могу сказать мало это 0.5 бод
<kobzar> 64 более чем достаточно
<skai-falkorr> понятно.человек не знает, что такое 9600 бод
<kobzar> да - прийдетья подождать пока скачаеться дистр - но 700 метров не так и много
<Demar> подскажите в чем разница между стандарт и альтернейт ubuntu кроме отсутствия gui?
<xmikex> 9600 бод это у древних модемов такая скорость была и что с того?
<User556[web]> helo, need help
<User556[web]> need install ubuntu for HP Compaq T5720 1gb flesh free spase disk
<User556[web]> is inposible?
<User556[web]> is reality?
<xmikex> убунту с флуксбоксом есть же? или только неофициальная есть какая-то на основе убунту система?
<skai-falkorr> flesh... диск из плоти
<skai-falkorr> эт сурово
<skai-falkorr> дайте мне два кусочка сала гигов на 30
<User556[web]> f млин здесь порусски
<User556[web]> ребят нужна консультация
<skai-falkorr> ты не по английски, не по русски не можешь говорить.ужас
<User556[web]> печатать а не говорить
<User556[web]> готовы меня проконсультировать кто нить?
<xmikex> савь xubuntu какуюнить
<xmikex> только какой смысл на флэшку ставить?
<xmikex> если он лив дистр
<User556[web]> а это ты мне отвечаешь
<xmikex> образ просто скопируй.
<User556[web]> тоесть задача понятна?
<xmikex> не. я сам с собой это.
<User556[web]> )
<xmikex> зачем ее именно ставить то?
<User556[web]> есть тонкий клиентHP Compaq T5720  с 1гигиом флеш памяти
<xmikex> а там всего столько?
<xmikex> жесть
<User556[web]> да(
<xmikex> я думал на флэшку
<User556[web]> вот и вопрос, мож просто с флешки грузиться?
<User556[web]> тоесть убунту на флеху усб установить
<xmikex> лучше наверное на usb флэшку систему.
<User556[web]> или есть ещё какаято мобильная версия же убунту
<xmikex> а что там стояло ?
<User556[web]> хр ембемблед
<User556[web]> кстать а какие минимальные требования у убунту по жесткому диску
<User556[web]> у жноме к примеру и у мобильной версии
<User556[web]> кто нить знает?
<xmikex> зачем тебе туда линукс вообще?
<xmikex> ого. убунту кола пробовал тут кто-нибудь?
<xmikex> User556[web]; там где скачивать будешь написано.
<User556[web]> надо, можно не спрашивать дурацкий вопрос зачем
<User556[web]> не могу найти на сайте минимальные требования убунту.
<User556[web]> скиньте ссылку плиз
<xmikex> User556[web]: не дурацкий
<xmikex> , от пяти гигабайт свободного пространства
<User556[web]> для женом
<xmikex> в вилкипедии написано
<User556[web]> а для мобильной версии
<xmikex> что за женом? гном что ли?
<User556[web]> подскажешь
<User556[web]> ну да гном))
<xmikex> мобильная это нетбук ?
<User556[web]> он и нужен Ubuntu MID Edition
<xmikex> MID это как расшифровывается?
<skai-falkorr> !zver | User556[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User556[web]: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<User556[web]> http://ubuntu.ru/family
<User556[web]> Ориентированная на мобильные устройства модификация Ubuntu, созданная совместно с другими лидерами рынка с использованием технологий проекта MobLin. Специально оптимизированный интерфейс пользователя привносит традиционные удобство и 
<User556[web]> и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<xmikex> User556[web]: там ссылка битая чтоли? она на главную ubuntu.com
<User556[web]> точно
<xmikex> и да разве тонкий клиент это мобильное устройство?
<User556[web]> там прос мобильный
<xmikex> тебе для чего система вообще?
<User556[web]> проц
<User556[web]> надо, можно не спрашивать дурацкий вопрос зачем
<xmikex> что проц?
<User556[web]> ладно как я понял с флехи усб грузиться
<User556[web]> спс
<xmikex> мож тебе сервер надо. для него как раз 1 гб хватит
<User556[web]> не как домашний нужен
<xmikex> xubuntu посмотри
<User556[web]> а там какой минимальный объём нужен?
<xmikex> а не 2гб надо
<User556[web]> 1гиг хватит
<User556[web]> мм..
<xmikex> для xubuntu
<User556[web]> а где вы смотрите там
<xmikex> User556[web]: поставь слаку
<xmikex> там пакеты выбираешь какие ставить
<User556[web]> скинь ссылку плиз на требования гнома и слаку
<xmikex> там нет гнома
<xmikex> но и кде тебе места не хватит
<User556[web]> про гнома отдельно
<User556[web]> если что я его на флешку установлю
<xmikex> нету гнома вообще
<User556[web]> тоесть на 1 гиг как  я понял тока серверная версия?
<xmikex> менеджера пакетов нет хорошего
<xmikex> зависимостей нет
<xmikex> тебе надо минимал сиди
<xmikex> и потом с нета нужное ставитть
<xmikex> а говорили не высылает
<xmikex> http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/872 - вот
<xmikex> диски бесплатно
<xmikex> или платно
<xmikex> не понял
<tagezi> xmikex: ему нужно понять что убунту у него не будет нормально работать
<tagezi> если у него гиг памяти, то под свап ему нужно 2 гига на винте
<xmikex> так я у него спрашивал зачем
<User556[web]> мне он нужен тока для в нете лазить
<tagezi> сиди лайв на флешку и лазай
<tagezi> и не нужно ничего устанавливать вообще..
<tagezi> но тормозить всёравно будет
<User556[web]> просто порт усб насиловать не хочу с флехи
<User556[web]> и тормозить будет
<tagezi> тогда читай форум, там много ответов
<artus> User556[web], где ты такого бреда набрался?
<User556[web]> скорость порта то маленькая
<artus> и ?
<artus> скорость порта 480
<xmikex> User556[web]: сколько такая фигня стоит что у тебя?
<artus> тебе с головой
<xmikex> это скорость флэшки маленькач
<User556[web]> и её скорость тоже
<xmikex> да купил бы usb-hdd и не парился
<User556[web]> ну или хдд усб, разница то небольшая
<User556[web]> лучше то на встроеную флеху поставить
<artus> User556[web], нетинстал, базовая система, иксы, опенбокс - и будет тебе счастье
<xmikex> нет
<xmikex> флэшка медленней hdd
<User556[web]> ок не спорю
<User556[web]> нетинстал, базовая система, иксы, опенбокс - и будет тебе счастье
<artus> ему там торенты крутить чтоль?
<User556[web]> перевидите не понял
<User556[web]> и из тоже
 * tagezi думает, что тонкие клиенты - это вообще изврат
<User556[web]> изврат не спорю
<User556[web]> вот и хочу
<artus> ну так иди извращайся, или ты только теоретик ?
<User556[web]> нет, не теоретик
<artus> уже б поставил и по факту вопросы задавал
<User556[web]> ещё не ставил на тонкий клиент
<User556[web]> хр ембемблед херня там
<User556[web]> хочу убунту
<User556[web]> для инета
<User556[web]> задача вроде возможная
<artus> @kick "User556[web]" теоретик, ешо и ругается, проветрись
<xmikex> а сколько такие стоят?
<xmikex> тонкие клиенты
<artus> ~100$
<artus> мож меньше, мож больше
<artus> смысла юзать как самостаятельный девайс нииикаакогооо
<xmikex> надо с сервером юзать?
<artus> угу
<xmikex> это аналог консолей как раньше были, только продвинутый?
<artus> да не , это слабая мамка которая расчитана по минимуму чтоб просто работать клиентом
<xmikex> то есть терминалов
<artus> ну тип того
<Mikail> здравствуйте, я скачал gipm через менеджер приложений, на русском, мне бы хотелось чтобы было на английском. как это сделать?
<MILLIONER> Здравсвуйте
<MILLIONER> Друзья, как можно помтавить мне IE 9 на Ubuntu 11.04 мне нужно для работы (верстки)
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: поставив вбокс и вкатав туда ие
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: написать мелкомягким, чтобы портировали ие на линукс.
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: при выполнении предыдущего пункта сжечь себя на медленном огне мучительно и долго
<MILLIONER> не получиться, друзья, у меня виртуальный хост стоить и тестирую, как же на линуху поставить через вайн
<MILLIONER> ?
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: заюзай иетаб для фф.
<MILLIONER> честно говоря не понял, что такое иетаб и фф? :)
<skai-falkorr> ietab
<skai-falkorr> ff
<skai-falkorr> так проще?
<|rapidsp|> MILLIONER: winetricks попробуй
<|rapidsp|> но все равно будет криво.. тем более верска :)
<MILLIONER> теперь понял, но ие9 нету, у меня уже есть ратоющих ие6-8 но 9й никак немогу запустить норм
<MILLIONER> *работающих
<artus> MILLIONER, иди пинай канал вайна , авось там таких же извращенцев найдеш)
<MILLIONER> как называется?
<MILLIONER> я только этот знаю:)
<artus> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<MILLIONER> на анг?
<artus> понятия не имею
<MILLIONER> :)) вижу настроения нету общатся:) спасибо! :) посмотрю
<Mikail> про Gimp  никто не в курсе, как язык сделать английским?
<skai-falkorr> Mikail: man locale
<Mikail> 	
<Mikail> skai-falkorr: это где?
<artus> Mikail, для слепых и ленивых http://itmages.ru/image/view/399972/92515fe3
<Mikail> да я уже там просмотрел, нет у меня здесь пункта "язык" сразу предпростмотр на верхней позиции стоит
<artus> а у меня почему есть?
<Mikail> может в новых версиях нет, я вчера с менеджера приложений скачал
<artus> GIMP 2.7.4
<Svyatoslav> добрый день,   впервые устанавливаю UBUNTU 10.04.3. При первой загрузке на чёрном фоне экрана предлагается выполнить команду администратора (root). Подскажите, что делать дальше пошагово.
<artus> Svyatoslav, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читай , там все расписано
<Mikail> 	
<Mikail> artus: у меня оказывается скачалась 2.6 версия
<eXeC001er> Привет
<eXeC001er> У меня есть пакет1 который предоставляет некий сервис, есть пакет2 предоставляющий некий функционал, который расширяет сервис из пакета1, но пакет2 не обязателен. но если он устанволен то должен быть определенной версии. можно ли разрулить эту пробÐ
<artus> !255 | eXeC001er
<ubuntuhelp> eXeC001er: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<eXeC001er> У меня есть пакет1 который предоставляет некий сервис, есть пакет2 предоставляющий некий функционал, который расширяет сервис из пакета1, но пакет2 не обязателен.
<eXeC001er> но если он устанволен то должен быть определенной версии.
<eXeC001er> можно ли разрулить эту проблему при помощи debian/control пакета1 или городить проверки в самом сервисе пакета1 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Recommends ?
<eXeC001er> я думал о нем, но я не уверен
<devrvk> Доброго Дня! Кто может подсказать по запуску phpdaemon на Xubuntu 11.10 ?
<andrex> всем привет
<baronos> хола хола)
<kobzar> чевавва!
<Mikail> как обновить Gimp 2.6.8 до 2.7.1
<Lex_S> в рупах нет?
<Lex_S> репах*
<IchEsseDichAuf> ppa?
<Lex_S> как вариант
<Lex_S> Mikail: у тебя lucid чтоле?
<artus> Mikail, 2.7.4 круче )
<artus> ток я не помню из какого репа оно приезжает )
<artus> во, Mikail deb http://notesalexp.net/debian/natty/ natty main правь под себя версию , потом апдейт && апгрейд
<skai-falkorr> artus: а поставить оффреп гима не вариант?
<skai-falkorr> или с гдеби
<skai-falkorr> гетдеб
<artus> skai-falkorr, а там не только свежачек гимпа но и остальное есть свежее
<User522[web]> artus, это опять я) итак у меня стоит убунту, но через обычную видяху не включается...
<User522[web]> мне нужно зайти и поставить дрова?
<artus> User522[web], я тебе вчера писал как всунуть nomodeset в конфиг груба , листай логи
<User522[web]> как лог чата читать?
<tagezi> вот упорный
<User522[web]> ну что я сделаю то)
<kobzar> кстати вопрос по 1С мона ?
<kobzar> а то столкнулся и думаю выйдет или нет ?
<tagezi> User522[web]: в гугле в поиске находишь логи и потом поиск по логам
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Lex_S> User522[web]: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/01/24/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<User522[web]> благодарствую
 * tagezi ищен их вечно в гугле )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а зачем их искать?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: иногда нужно посмотреть обсуждение.. помню например, что на днях поднимали вопрос..
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, поиск на форуме и в логах ищет
<skai-falkorr> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, следующий шаг - добавят баш в глобал меню и покажут терминал...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну для вимоюзеров и прочих клавиатурных людишек само то
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, затем добавят туда двухпанельник типа NC.... на а дальше интерфейс как у мака и т.д.
<skai-falkorr> маковый нц?
<skai-falkorr> эт сурово
<SergeyIT> и станет глобал меню еще одним столом а ла виндоуз
<skai-falkorr> эмммм
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: выдыхай.в винде такого нет и не будет
<SergeyIT> и понадобиться тогда делать меню у глобалменю, которое со временем превратится в глобалменю глобламеню... появится новый худ .....
<skai-falkorr> бо венда стара и умирает
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ты не понял? Это у попа была собака...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну нафига ты к попу привязал грузовик с песком?венда тут зачем?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я сказал - а ля виндоуз
<skai-falkorr> даже аля виндоуз тут никаким соусом не подходит
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, мог сказать а ля ЩС/2
<SergeyIT> ОС/2
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь интегрировал audacious в меню управления звуком, как banshee?
<DenSpirit> 11.04
<User833[web]> artus, я кинул заместо quite splash - nomodeset, теперь что делать?
<User833[web]> кстати в оправдание себе, я вчера тупил жосско, емоции..
<User833[web]> теперь ребут с основной видюхи и ставить дрова?
<Lex_S> да
<SergeyIT> User833[web], не торопись ставить дрова
<User833[web]> а что мне делать то?
<User833[web]> если не дрова ставить
<User833[web]> поподробнее пожалуйста
<Lex_S> хотябы загрузись с убунты
<User833[web]> а загрузка с nomodeset идентична обичной?
<Lex_S> идентична
<User833[web]> ок
<Lex_S> только с nomodeset)
<SergeyIT> и без сплеша
<Lex_S> ага, нафоткает наверно набор непонятных букв
<Lex_S> он тут уже третий день чтоле с видюшкой мучается?
<skai-falkorr> а что такое "обичной"
<Lex_S> )))
<skai-falkorr> эт как?
<skai-falkorr> эт с бичами грузить?
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: не исключено
<Lex_S> он же весь конфиг не показывал)
<SergeyIT> и чего смеетесь? Это всяко короче слова обикновенная ;)
<User875[web]> загрузился)
<User875[web]> что теперь?
<Lex_S> проблема с чёрным экраном исчезла?
<SergeyIT> работай
<User875[web]> дрова не нужни?
<User875[web]> да, проблем нету больше
<User838[web]> rt
<User875[web]> больше ничего не нужно?
<SergeyIT> можешь восстановить quite splash
<User875[web]> м, а что даний параметр вообще из себя представляет?
<Lex_S> отключает kms
<SergeyIT> quiet - правильнее
<SergeyIT> User875[web], тихо с картинкой
<User875[web]> ok)) а что у меня за глюк, поставил 3 основных языка на клавиатуре, и теперь не переключается альт+шифт..
<User875[web]> а всё
<User875[web]> решил сам
<User875[web]> спасибо большое за саппорт)
<SergeyIT> User875[web], не спеши - be quiet
<User875[web]> ну сейчас с quiet splash ребутнусь и посмотрим..
<SergeyIT> User875[web], как я понимаю, все это есть на форуме, в вики и хелпе....
<adminn> у меня evolution не запускается, что делать?
<User875[web]> ну насчет того что черный экран был крайне редкая проблема, искать бесконечно долго вот к вам обратился
<User875[web]> убегаю пока что)
<adminn> пробовал запустить в терминале-ничего абсолютно не происходит
<Lex_S> совсем ничего не пишет?
<adminn> Lex_S, совсем
<Lex_S> это печально
<adminn> Lex_S, что делать то?
<SergeyIT> а если? evolution --debug=FILE
<Lex_S> у меня такого не было)
<SergeyIT> а я таких проблем и на форуме не видел
<adminn> тоже ничего
<SergeyIT> странно
<SergeyIT> а файл создает?
<adminn> SergeyIT, какой?
<tagezi> а в процессах он появляется?
<SergeyIT> =FILE - это имя файла куда писать дебаг инфу
<adminn> tagezi, да
<tagezi> интересно, как ты его сломал? )
<tagezi> что в файле тебе написал?
<adminn> SergeyIT, (evolution:7341): evolution-shell-WARNING **: Could not set up debugging output file.
<SergeyIT> adminn, а какой файл ты указал?
<adminn> tagezi, и не такое ломалось xD
<adminn> SergeyIT, в домашней папке создал dbg.txt
<adminn> написал evolution --debug=~/dbg.txt
<SergeyIT> странно (
<Lex_S> с правами всё нормально?
<User641[web]> не работает с quiet splash...
<adminn> Lex_S, проблем раньше не было, файл в домашней папке
<tagezi> ну вот.. сломал чат
<SergeyIT> User641[web], номодесет ты не стер?
<User641[web]> cтер
<SergeyIT> зачем? )
<User641[web]> и кинул заместо него сплеш
<Lex_S> потомк и не запустилось
<Lex_S> у*
<User641[web]> =) ок, сейчас сделаю)
<SergeyIT> ммм-да )
<User474[web]> всё, собрал комп.. надеюсь последний раз...
<User474[web]> дрова точно не нужны?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/hud?field.series_filter=precise
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: можешь попробовать
<SergeyIT> User474[web], зависит от использования компа - я не использую дрова
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я домой, может там попробую
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, хотя не уверен - я в юнити2д работаю
<PapaNT> Всем доброго времени суток! Есть ли кто-либо с компетенцией по Blueman Менеджер устройств 1.21
<DenSpirit> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<DenSpirit> видели это?
<DenSpirit> шаттл продвигает клавиатурный набор
<DenSpirit> в 12.04 будет вот это вместо обычной панельки вверху
<DenSpirit> (
<himik> чето сдох сайт
<himik> ссылко не пашет
<DenSpirit> у меня тоже долго открывался(
<DenSpirit> наверное аналог хабраэффекта
<DenSpirit> через оперу даже картинки не показал
<DenSpirit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<DenSpirit> на ютубе
<andrex> да видели это уже
<andrex> скай где то выше скидывал
<DenSpirit> гомен, не знал
<markmx> выручайте, ffprobe возвращает примерн отакую строку [STREAM] index=1 codec_name=wmv3 codec_long_name=Windows Media Video 9 - задача выпарсить из нее имя кодека, и длинное имя... хотя тока длинное
<markmx> egrep -o "\[STREAM\] index=1 codec_name=([a-z]*) " - на такое ругается, гдето напортачил с регурялками кажись
<markmx> все, пошел горлдить костыли :)))
<himik> нормальный клавиатурный набор
<markmx> эт ты еще костяли не видел какой я тут счас нагромождаю чтобывыпарсить навзание кодека
<himik> да это я про HUD в Ubuntu
<himik> консольвезде
<himik> удобная фишка для тех кто любит клаву
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/photos/106413090159067280619/albums/5701160557948189473/5701160560918530610
<himik> ахахахаа
<andrex> гг
<skai-falkorr> think different
<skai-falkorr> будь не таким как все:)
<skai-falkorr> этож лозунг яббла
<himik> зачотненько
<Security> есть кто тут?
<baronos> !ask | Security
<ubuntuhelp> Security: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Security> Ставлю драйвер для сетевой карты broadcom 802.11n, скачал с офф сайта, распаковал в рут, сам драйвер состоит из двух папок из библиотек С и Makefile'a, при запуске терминала и ввода команды "make" выдает ошибку: KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -c /lib/modules/' uname -r' /build M='pwd' make: *** /l
<Nivhuril> Здравствуйте. Поставил Ubuntu на ноут Toshiba Satellite L30-114. Операцоинка встала, но не работает звук, не распознаются USB устройства и тормозит видео. Судя по всему мне нужны драйвера. На официальном сайте все драйверы только под винды. С линуксом пок
<baronos> artus: что ты там говорил про логические разделы?
<Security> Ставлю драйвер для сетевой карты broadcom 802.11n, скачал с офф сайта, распаковал в рут, сам драйвер состоит из двух папок из библиотек С и Makefile'a, при запуске терминала и ввода команды "make" выдает ошибку: KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -c /lib/modules/' uname -r' /build M='pwd' make: *** /l
<andrex> !repeat | Security
<ubuntuhelp> Security: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<grad> "С линуксом пок...",  "/build M='pwd' make: *** /l..."... omg
<grad> это только у меня сообщения обрезались?)
<grad> !paste | Security
<ubuntuhelp> Security: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Lavrenty> Добрый вечер! Помогите советом, не могу установить Ubuntu..
<himik> почему?
<Lavrenty> Спасибо! сейчас опишу
<baronos> :D
<Lavrenty> я скачал кучу дистрибутивов.. хочу попробовать поработать в линуксе.. есть убунту, росинка, минт..
<andrex> не тяни, ближе к проблеме
<Lavrenty> пишу на диск, и при загрузке с него происходити следующее: появляется меню выбора вариантов: лив , установить и т д.. я нажимал и лив. и установить..   потом секунд двадцать диск жужжит и все! экран темнеет, мигает курсор и дальше ничего не прÐ
<andrex> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> писатель...
<Lavrenty> экран темнеет, мигает курсор и дальше ничего не происходит
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/photos/117596712775912423303/albums/5701247420236151825/5701247420238024018
<skai-falkorr> firefox
<himik> я никогда с таким не сталкивался при установке ubuntu поэтому ничего определенного не скажу
<Lavrenty> кошмар! причем и на других линуксах то же самое
<andrex> Lavrenty: а железки какие у компа? и ctrl +alt+f№ работает?
<Lavrenty> ой, а что это ctrl +alt+f№ ??
<Lavrenty> а жел: ноут асус а6км 2005года
<andrex> очень информативно.
<Lavrenty> процессор-2г, память-1г видео нвидеа 7300
<Lavrenty> амд  турион 64
<andrex> Lavrenty: бубунта какой версии
<Lavrenty> 11.10
<andrex> 10.4 качай, на этой оно не фурычит
<Lavrenty> спасибо, ща попробую
<artus> четут, кактут
<Sergey_IT> никак
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/go8765
<artus> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/go87*
<XuMuK> ку
<Sergey_IT> привет, пропащий
<artus> XuMuK, хее, пыщ
<User640[web]> Здраствуйте, я установил себе убунтуя, но не расчитал с памятью и дал ему 10 гб с которых осталось свободно 1.6, создавал 2 раздела с метками "/home" и "/" тот что с "/" вообще пустой и не используется, как с него перекинуть десяток гб на тот которÑ
<artus> !255 | User640[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User640[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User640[web]> установил себе убунтуя, но не расчитал с памятью и дал ему 10 гб, осталось 1.6 создавал 2 раздела с метками "/home" и "/"
<User640[web]> тот что с "/" вообще пустой и не используется, как с него перекинуть десяток гб на тот который юзает бубунту?
<Lex_S> это чё, убунта стока весит? жесть
<User640[web]> сам в шоке..
<artus> User640[web], сколько ты под убунту вообще места выделил?
<artus> Lex_S, не знаю чего у него весит, у меня она больше 6ти г отроясь не кушала
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> может он на раздел с семёркой установил?)
<Lex_S> как тут писали про нтфс
<User640[web]> делал всё по туториалу http://shkola-linux.ru/articles/202-poshagovaya-ustanovka-ubuntu-11-10.html кинул 10 на 1 раздел с меткой /home
<User640[web]> и 15 на раздел с меткой /
<Lex_S> df -h что говорит?
<artus> мдяя, ацкий мануал
<artus> а за логический вообще руки отрывать)
<User640[web]> да я 1 раз линух ставлю)
<User640[web]> Файловая система            Разм  Исп  Дост  Исп% смонтирована на /dev/sda8             5,3G  3,6G  1,4G  72% / udev                  2,0G  4,0K  2,0G   1% /dev tmpfs                 806M  788K  805M   1% /run none                  5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none                  2,0G  976K  2,0G   1% /run/shm
<User640[web]> ой
<artus> на пасту
<artus> paste.pro
<artus> User640[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0 читай
<Mikail> установил Gimp 2.6.8, полазил по сети нашел и обновил 2.6.11, хочется поменять язык интерфейса на английский правка>параметры>интерфейс пункта язык нет, как это сделать?
<Lex_S> ахах
<Lex_S> да там и написано то на ломанном русском
<artus> в принципе нафиг ненадо тебе хомяк выделять
<User640[web]> http://paste.pro/5141081
<artus> User640[web], 1.5г под свап, остальное /
<Lex_S> 5,3G
<Lex_S> а говоришь 15
<artus> и где там твои 10 и 15ть гигов ?
<Lex_S> хоума нет вообще)
<Lex_S> ну-ка вывод fdisk -l
<artus> User640[web], sudo fdisk -l
<Lex_S> также на пасту
<artus> на пасту
<Lex_S> )))
<artus> ))
<Lex_S> за такие мануалы руки отрывать надо
<User640[web]> http://paste.pro/5141082
<User640[web]> незнаю важно ли но ставил 11.10
<Lex_S> лол
<artus> неважно
<Lex_S> а вот и 15
<Lex_S> )))
<artus> User640[web], проще переставить, 5 и 15 склеивай вместе и при разбивке только / выбирай , смысла тебе выносить хойм никакого
<artus> *home
<artus> 4ре гига под сфап это изврат
<artus> *свап
<Lex_S> а сколько оперативки?
<User640[web]> 4
<Lex_S> у
<Lex_S> нафиг тогда свап)
<artus> User640[web], вобщем болванкув привод, полтора гига свап, остальное корень , все
<artus> Lex_S, шоб було ))) поверь) иногда оочень надо )
<Lex_S> для спящего режима?)
<User640[web]> опять играться с видюхой...
<artus> Lex_S, ну на 4ре гига можно и браузером забить, а потом чет запустить и приплыть )
<Lex_S> а чё с ней играться то
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> у меня опера со 100500 табами редко хавает 1,5
<User640[web]> вынуть, кинуть на бортовую, установить, прописать nomodeset сунуть обратно..
<Lex_S> это если учесть что я её выключаю только вместе с системой
<Lex_S> а, это всё ты
<artus> User640[web], тренеруйся) чтоб если что восне смог сделать) все через руки приходит)
<Lex_S> с кучей видях
<Lex_S> какой кошмар
<artus> надоест видео вытягивать научишся переключать в биосе :D
<Lex_S> давно бы уже переключил и не делал мозг себе и людям
<artus> того, перегрузится в биос, выписать на бумашжку параметры и загуглить быстрее чем челезо выковыривать)
<User640[web]> ну так не на всех так..
<User640[web]> некоторые не поддерживают возможность такую
<User640[web]> стоит авто
<artus> там помимо авто еще куча всего есть)
<User640[web]> +1, ну помимо pci-e больше не понимаю что каждое слово значит, матюги сплошные)
<artus> 21:38          artus | того, перегрузится в биос, выписать на бумашжку параметры и загуглить быстрее чем челезо выковыривать)
<Lex_S> выпиши на бумажку, загрись в систему, открой браузер, набери в гугле и почитай что это и зачем нужно
<Lex_S> загрузись*
<Lex_S> ы
<Lex_S> написал, а потом посмотрел)
<User640[web]> значит я чищу разделы бубунту начисто, сношу их, сетап бубунту, с созданием нового раздела для подкачки и остальное в бубунту и всё?
<artus> угу
<artus> не, чистиш и сносиш это уже при установке
<Lex_S> sda6-sda9 нафиг, создаёшь 1 на 20 под /, второй на 1,5 под swap
<User640[web]> уточню, swap - подкачки?
<artus> да
<artus> больше полутора гигов ненужен тебе
<artus> ито так, для подстраховки
<User640[web]> беда.. недели 2 мучался, теперь заново)
<Lex_S> я вообще на 8 гигах оперы избавился от него)
<Lex_S> мне бы на твоём месте просто надоело столько раз переставлять)))))
<User640[web]> у меня характер такой=)
<Lex_S> хорошо что не с генты начал
<User640[web]> это что за зверь то?
<Lex_S> потом узнаешь)
<Lex_S> ты сначала это установи нормально
<User640[web]> ехех) интрига)
<User640[web]> создавать раздел на 20 гиг ext4?
<User640[web]> логический или какой?
<artus> User640[web], раслабся, в ней ты и до разбивки винта не дойдеш и за месяц ) судя по результатам установки бубунты )
<artus> примари лучше
<artus> логические нафиг
<User640[web]> у меня просто вин7 стоит паралельно
<User640[web]> не помешает?
<Lex_S> да я вижу
<artus> ну тогда смотри по факту чего и как
<Lex_S> не помешает
<Mikail> снова про Gimp вот это как я понял не правильно http://www.fotolink.su/pic_b/82fda72bca91078c06b5128b1e82f14e.png
<Lex_S> но 100 гиг для неё - многовато)
<User640[web]> а кто сказал что у меня там только вин7?)
<Lex_S> artus: ты аккуратнее, а то он щас свап в основной раздел запилит)
<Mikail> нет возможности выбрать другой язык интерфейса
<artus> Mikail, ненаю, у меня однооконный) и посвежее ) гугли
<Lex_S> User640[web]: это предположение. не более
<Mikail> я со знакомым разговаривал у него та же версия, но пункт язык имеется
<artus> ну значит карма у тебя такая )
<Mikail> может стоит удалить и снова установить?
<Lex_S> да у меня тоже какаято карма неправильная
<User640[web]> "...почему своя нога? у него судьба такой..)"
<Lex_S> одно сделал - чтото ещё отвалилось
<Mikail> дело в том что я новичок, и устанавливаю через мцентр приложений
<Mikail> а там эта скачивается
<Lex_S> а если грохнуть его конфиг в ~/ ?
<shenmue> ржавой секирой ужоса
<Lex_S> или ему другая версия нужна? тогда смотреть в сторону ppa
<artus> shenmue, гад :D
<shenmue> других способов не знаю =(
<Mikail> Lex_S: если про меня, то мне и эта подойдет, только интерфейс английски
<Mikail> нужен
<Lex_S> о боже
<Lex_S> а в настройках не переключается чтоле?
<Mikail> неа, нет возможности
<Lex_S> и тишина
<Lex_S> такое ощущение что тут с проблемой вот уже третий день заходит исключительно парень с двумя видеокартами)
<Mikail> это мой вопрос так всех задуматься заставил ?))
<Lex_S> я не подскажу, у меня не убунта)
<Mikail> подождём..
<gPaKoH4uK> а в чем вопрос-то?)
<Mikail> англофикация )) gimp
<gPaKoH4uK> и?)
<Mikail> http://www.fotolink.su/pic_b/82fda72bca91078c06b5128b1e82f14e.png вот тут на картинке видо что нет возможности выбрать язык интерфейса
<Mikail> а мне хочет его не на русском а на англ.
<Lex_S> на других вклажках нету?
<Lex_S> д*
<Mikail> с терминала language=en gimp запускает его на англ, но каждый раз эту команду повторять не охота
<gPaKoH4uK> а откуда хочет? и остальной софт на русском языке интерфейс
 * gPaKoH4uK совсем запутался
<gPaKoH4uK> на каком языке сейчас и на каком хочется?
<Mikail> не на других вкладках нет "языка" только тут
<Mikail> сейчас  на русском, мне удобнее чтоб был на английском
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: но из терминала нормально запускается на английском?
<Mikail> да, запускается с терминала нормально,
<Mikail> только это надо каждый запуск оттуда делать,
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: ну так кнопку запуска переделайте
<Mikail> о, а как?
<gPaKoH4uK> правой кнопкойпо Приложения - там разберетесь думаю :)
<Mikail> дошел до свойства кнопки, дальше .. не подскажете?
<Mikail> здесь команда: gimp-2.6 %U
<Mikail> её менять?
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: да
<Mikail> а на что?
<Mikail> жму рядом посмотреть выходит окно выбрать приложение
<gPaKoH4uK> на language=en gimp-2.6 %U
<gPaKoH4uK> стрнный вопрос однако :D
<Mikail> не помогло
<gPaKoH4uK> ну а language=en gimp
<Mikail> тоже не помогло, так же с теми же комаднами и тип выбрал приложение в терминале, а также LANGUAGE не помогает.
<Mikail> если терминал, то ошибка дочернего процеса терминала
<Mikail> или чет типа этого
<gPaKoH4uK> ну вообще обыно как бы используют LANG=en gimp
<nAgoHaK> вечера
<artus> взаимно
<nAgoHaK> где наш друг?)
<artus> нима ) было решено отпустить с миром на вольные хлеба, дабы голову не морочил )
<nAgoHaK> ясно
<artus> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/136939/ ужс какой
<Mikail> gPaKoH4uK спасибо, что попытались помочь
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: таки не пашет?
<nAgoHaK> artus: красиво
<Mikail> неа, завтра попытаюсь разобраться
<artus> nAgoHaK, теперь не то что мышкотыкательство, теперь на каждый чих буковки набирать )
<nAgoHaK> ну там и мышкой нверное можно
<shenmue> принципиально новое
<artus> особенно понравилось извращенеи с инкскейпом )
<nAgoHaK> плюс на ноутах с отвратительными тачпадами можно и понабирать
<nAgoHaK> не всем дано хоткеи знать
<artus> зачем? проже пробежатся 1н раз глазами и запомнить пяток хоткеев
<nAgoHaK> ^
<nAgoHaK> это может тебе проще)
<artus> ага, намного интуитивнее угадать чего же писать то в эту менюшку )
<nAgoHaK> если бы моя мама знала англ ей бы было проще набрать слово
<artus> ой да ладно, их там десяток на все случаи жизни то хватит)
<nAgoHaK> ну там подсказаньки
<nAgoHaK> все равно красиво ^_^
<artus> ну красиво то красиво ) кто ж спорит ))
<artus> nAgoHaK, красивее только когда голос распознается)
<shenmue> пользователям просто напечатать в поисковой строке, что они хотят сделать
<nAgoHaK> хехе)
<shenmue> я хочу сделать
 * artus тащится когда ему погоду голосом зачитывають )
<shenmue> эм...
<gPaKoH4uK> зря-таки парнишка убежал, мну разобралось с траблой
<shenmue> artus эроотишным нежным голосом?
<nAgoHaK> artus: сделай так чтоб меня голосом будило
<artus> shenmue, ну ниче так в принципе , ща запишу
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: или скрипучим компьютерным? :D
<shenmue> artus розенбаума?
<shenmue> "завтра мой сладкий пупсег погода скинеть с себя еще два градуса"
<nAgoHaK> artus: типа, падонак, сейчас уже %время% и как бы пора вставать иначе опозждаешь на/в %место% и вообще в это время спать вредно а еще тебя девушка ждёт и еще сделай зарядку ленивый хрен, ну и по вкусу, м?)
<shenmue> это не погода
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/heee.ogg
<shenmue> это ежедневник
<nAgoHaK> shenmue: кэп
<artus> лень подбирать качество и тд, дефольт практически ) но адекватненько вроде )
<nAgoHaK> artus: если ты меня игноришь я обижусь и ваще не буду разговаривать
<artus> nAgoHaK, ненене, я туть )
<artus> nAgoHaK, гдето было у меня что то такое )
<Dmitry> ку
<artus> nAgoHaK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/815781/ вот говорит время, коряво, но гдето на просторах приватизировано , если всунеш в вывод то будет "падонак, сейчас уже .....
<artus> @kban --host go8765_P
<Lex_S> не очень ты его любишь я смотрю
<shenmue> а чой то?
<shenmue> снова он звук сломал что ли?
<artus> да ниразу ) я спокоен как удав )) просто когда мне доказывают что я неправ , при этом нарушают правила , как то оно не адекватно чтоль )
<shenmue> у артуса по отчетам киков не хватает
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну так как , скрипучий голос то? ))
<artus> :-P
<artus> Недостаток HUD в том, что он требует четкого понимания что хочет пользователь. как то не вяжется с "Марк Шаттлворт считает, что с HUD будет намного проще осваивать новое ПО, а также мигрировать новым пользователям с Windows"
<shenmue> на ум тока кнопка приходить
<Nor8>  Да единое меню вообще не удачная идея, не удобная, а тут еще анонс ХУДа
<himik> надо попробовать, а потом видно будет
<shenmue> глобальный поиск тока по меню
<shenmue> наровне с тегами "слушать" "музыка" и так далее
<shenmue> что то типо того наверное
<Sergey_IT> худ обсуждаете?
<Nor8> Програмерам , да кодерам красноглазить в самый раз, а тем кто мышью и одной рукой справляется это даром не нужно
<himik> наверняка можно будет "поучить" этот худ
<Nor8>  Я лучше подожду когда циннамон допилят
<Sergey_IT> когда его научат учиться
<Sergey_IT> и вообще можно в меню view первым пунктом добавить hud... и пусть развлекаются
<artus> в инсталатор добавить) и все остальное убрать)
<Nor8> Угу, и юнити не забыть ))
<Nor8> И ятобы настроить было нельзя, а дизайн самый убогий )))
<Nor8> С дикими шрифтами и цыет какой-нибудь адский
<artus>  розовый тонкий на ярко-салатовом
<Nor8> )))
<Sergey_IT> и зачем в LTS экскременты вставлять...
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: чего, какой голос?
<artus> │22:49      gPaKoH4uK | artus: или скрипучим компьютерным? :D  22:52          artus | http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/heee.ogg
<gPaKoH4uK> уху скрипучий :D
<artus> ))) фестиваль еще ужаснее )
<gPaKoH4uK> та мне пофинг
<Sergey_IT> а мне и espeak хватает
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-25
<User014[web]> всем привет) у меня есть проблемка))) я недавно поставил кубунту и проблема с командной строкой
<User014[web]> где можно посмотреть полный список команд?))
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<Demar> Господа, подскажите как правильно звучит gnome при установки из коноли sudo apt-get install .... ? )
<Anton2d> а если набрать sudo apt-get install gnome  и нажать "tab"
<Anton2d> apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment
<Anton2d> это глянь, но я не уверен
<kobzar> незнаю. мне лично тертий гном нравиться
<Infra_3600> и чем он может нравится?
<Infra_3600> :)
<kobzar> ну.. когдато все плевались на интерфейс ХР при переходе с 98.. а теперь он для всех родной..
<Anton2d> Есть такая настройка для свопа swappiness, процент свободной памяти при котором начать юзать своп. А есть ли нечто подобное для настройки использования дискового кэша системы ?
<Mikail> здрасте, все присоединяются к беседе, а беседы нет ))
<User103[web]> как подключиться к wi-fi
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, тут?
<SAPetrovich> всем привет, есть кто пробовал spss statistics запускать linux версию
<User784[web]> root
<bosyi> я вобще не понимаю почему разработчики компиза не реализовали возможность задержки выполнения действия после "подведения" мышки к краю(углу) экрана..
<kobzar> ку
<kobzar> ребята, вопрос на засыпку. удалил rm -r /etc/sambа, как ее пересобрать что бы появился дефолтный каталог ?
<kobzar> как то тихо и гшрустно ис просить некого
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> а ты спроси, вдруг кто проснётся
<SergeyIT> зачем будите? (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: такой сон испортили
<kobzar>  вопрос на засыпку. удалил rm -r /etc/sambа, как ее пересобрать что бы появился дефолтный каталог ?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, вчера почитал про худ и не решился поставить
<SergeyIT> kobzar, а зачем ее пересобирать?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: на лоре не обосрали.на ЛОРЕ. тему с ЮНИТИ.не обосрали.это уже говорит, что идея отличная
<Lex_S> kobzar: а что, переустановка не создаёт конфиги заново?
<kobzar> если бы создавала - я бы не спрашивал
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, но могли бы не удалять меню, а добавить эту возможность в меню
<kobzar> на других дистрах линуксов или фри - создается.
<kobzar> а тут я застрял в замешательстве
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а в 12.04 она и будет опцией
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, пусть сначала допилят.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: они только представили.это считай алфа версия фичи
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: в альфа версии дистра
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не стоит считать, что ниче не поменяется
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я так и не считаю, но для меня это несущественная фича
<skai-falkorr> ну мышевозность - эт в генах у некоторых уже
<skai-falkorr> а мне проще и быстрее на клаве
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, не спорю )
<himik> да, но для юзеров, который двумя пальцами тыкают это не прокатит
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что если забыть об отечественных надмозгах - она интуитивно-понятней, чем меню с тысячей подменю
<skai-falkorr> himik: достаточно зачастую ввести одну букву
<skai-falkorr> himik: поставь synapse.он использует тот же механизм подбора
<skai-falkorr> и пока ни разу не ошибался в том, что мне надо сейчас
<skai-falkorr> он учится
<himik> я подожду 12.04
<SergeyIT> himik, ставь сейчас
<skai-falkorr> kobzar: https://debian.pro/722
<skai-falkorr> @voice inkvizit-
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> @op Infra_3600
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop Infra_3600
<inkvizitor68sl> аааа
<inkvizitor68sl> @op inkvizitor68sl
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не балуй
<inkvizitor68sl> да я уже забыл как в ирц сидеть хД
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ага.пока тя за уши не выташить.штындекс поработил тя
<SergeyIT> пенсионерам здесь не место
<kobzar> skai-falkorr: спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: ну конечно =)
<inkvizitor68sl> там жеж клево
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, надо бы на работу собираться.
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро посмотрел на часы
<User978[web]> всем доброго времени суток
<bosyi> а я hud поставил. пока работает не корректно
<SergeyIT> телепатор еще не настроили
<bosyi> вам интересно что работает не корректно?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> hud, hud
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот ещё на гноме втором и неимоверно рад)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а я на юнити и рад больше, бо удобней гномодвух
<inkvizitor68sl> там всё так же надо вазюкать мышью и совершать кучу действий, чтобы найти нужный терминал открытый?
<skai-falkorr> не
<inkvizitor68sl> хммм.
<skai-falkorr> в отличие от гномо2 тут не надо угадывать, которое из иконок терминала - нужнй тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть оно уже научилось делать 1 иконка == 1 окно?
<skai-falkorr> наводить, читать.переходить к следующему
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем мне иконки терминала?
<Lex_S> такой вопрос, можно ли привязать к одному из виртуальных рабстолов в KDE привязать подключенный к ноуту монитор?
<inkvizitor68sl> я прекрасно по загоголовкам ориентируюсь
<skai-falkorr> а на панели, када окон много - ты не увидишь ниче, кроме иконки и трех точек
<skai-falkorr> надо намышевозюкать до каждого, чтобы прочесть заголовок
<inkvizitor68sl> более того, у меня вся нотификация от приложений - через их заголовки на панели
<inkvizitor68sl> так что шло бы юнити няфиг
<baronos> гном 3 удобный в плане просмотра открытых приложений и на клаве, и мышкой) хола хола)
<SergeyIT> рекламщик )
 * baronos хехе)
<kobzar> рано или позно всеравно на третий гном перелезем... так что не реклама
<TNH> как мне узнать какой гном у мня стоит :)
<|rapidsp|> TNH: gnome-session -V или -v не помню... как то так
<|rapidsp|> вобщем gnome-session --help
<baronos> gnome-shell --version
<baronos> или в системном мониторе поглядеть проще
<TNH> ок ок щас посматрю
<ilshat> gnome-shell есть только в 3 вроде как
<ilshat> в3й версии
<baronos> а вообще можно сразу определить какой гном стоит, если меню обзор (Даш меню) то это 3,2,1 гном, если там всё убого и не красиво то это гном 2)))
<TNH> а у мня стоит xubuntu
<TNH> я ненашёл гнома )
<|rapidsp|> значит его нет (К.О.) :)
<TNH> на нетбуке поставил хубунту а на ноут собираюсь поставить убунту
<baronos> надо так: нетбук - хубунту, ноутбук - лубунту, ПК - убунту
<TNH> ыы
<TNH> ну там до первова косяка семьи в инете
<TNH> и компы полетят с в индой
<TNH>  с виндой :)
<TNH> один комп оставлю с виндой себе для игр
<ilshat> я на ноуте винду держу.
<TNH> ну смотря для чего винда
<ilshat> досуг )
<TNH> а комп для работы ?
<ilshat> кто нибудь может объяснить, что делать. хочу поднять VLAN у друга и у себя. поднять как бы свою сеть. мы у одного прова, локальная сеть открыта. но не понимаю порядка действий
<ilshat> TNH: да
<TNH> а для чего поднимать вам свою сеть если вы сидите на оном провайдере
<TNH> на одном *
<ilshat> TNH: в обучающих целях
<ilshat> да и защищенная линия
<ilshat> ip другой можно выбирать и эксперементировать
<TNH> ага эксперементировать и пакостить в сети с чужих  ip  :)
<wassup_> waassssssssuuuuuuuup!!!!
<kobzar> чевавва
<andrex> хый
<andrex> *а
<himik> кхекхе
<andrex> надо было у
<kobzar> у низя
<kobzar> иначе...
<kobzar> кильнут
<kobzar> тут жосткий канал - как удар серпом по мудям...
<andrex> не за мат бан на часок
<tagezi> жаль
<[Raiden]> давненько не заходил. Привет всем.
<artus> дарофф ))
<andrex> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хао)
<andrex> ща прилетит накопившаяся пачка новостей с опеннета))
<[Raiden]> ))
<kobzar> чьйорт
<kobzar> после того как обновил ядро до 3.15 проблемы со сборкой модулей
<[Raiden]> сам собрал или как?
<[Raiden]> header той же версии стоят?
<[Raiden]> headers
<baronos> 3,3 ядро пока не стоит собирать))
<kobzar> та теже
<Lex_S> дык оно ещё RC
<Lex_S> тем более зачем оно на убунте? и без него поломать успеют)
<kobzar> если точнее то ошибку дает все что связанно с ДКМС
<[Raiden]> новостей не будет, я вообще от них отстал на месяц.
<[Raiden]> File:linux-3.2.tar.gz     96310 KB  , File:linux-3.2.tar.xz     63541 KB
<[Raiden]> хорошо жмет хз
<artus> lzma сильнее жмет :)
<[Raiden]> да вроде не должен, xz новее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну, понеслась... Обсуждения роллинга на основе федоры http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32892
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Подскажите, какую лучше всего ставить ОСь на флэшку? Ну и с учётом что она сможет использоватся на компе для вин95-98?
<andrex> 95 -98?
<[Raiden]> mandrake 5.2 98 года выпуска
<[Raiden]> а вообще незнаю, это шутка была
<andrex> dsl или пупи какойнить
<Amblnb> Ну короче слабый )
<[Raiden]> если памяти ест ь256мб или более, можно попробовать лубунту или хубунту
<Amblnb> сомневаюсь что боьше
<[Raiden]> смотря железо какое. Если старее чем п3, я бы не советовал туда ставить что-то новое. Если только специальные жистры , на 2.4 ядре.
<andrex> какая там память 256, компы на которые я ставил 98 было 64 -32
<andrex> меньше уже тухнет
<[Raiden]> если старее п3 ,советую донести до помойки и кубит ьофисный комп с гигом рам тыр за 7.
<[Raiden]> и туда ставить - что хочется
<devrvk> а Вы собираетесь загружаться с usb флешки?
 * andrex впомнил как юзал xp sp1 на пне 100 и 64 рам
<Amblnb> Незнаю, да и доступа лично у меня к ним уже нет. Но вот думаю пихнуть ОСь на влешку и дать её другому человеку. Знаю что на одном из стоит вин95, есть и 98 и ХРень. Улучшать естественно никто ничего не будет, пока железо не сгниёт.
<[Raiden]> andrex: некоторые компы того времени могли держать 256\512 и некоторые уже когда эти компы морально устарели ,доставляли.
<andrex> [Raiden]: у которых dimm то да
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<[Raiden]> с симами это уже совсм история.
<andrex> а я имею ввиду sim и прочее старьё
<[Raiden]> хотя может не для всех.
<[Raiden]> мне кажется в таких компах нет смысла. от п3 и новее можно за пиво при желании найти.
<devrvk> если машинка старая, то там может и не быть поддержки загрузки с usb
<Amblnb> может
<andrex> [Raiden]:downgrad можно впарить, причём за нормальные деньги, чем старее тем дороже
<Amblnb> Но так как ненаодном нет привода, может и есть такая возможность. Не с дискеты же ставили ) Хотя может при установке ставили привод..
<[Raiden]> ну может он и не такой старый как мы подумали
<[Raiden]> из убунт самая легкая - лубунта
<[Raiden]> а не убунты сам ищи.
<andrex> не самая лёгкая нетинстал минимальный))
<Amblnb> Хорошо.
<andrex> без иксов, и прочих плюшек
<Amblnb> Надо не устанавливать на комп, а использовать с флешки )
<Amblnb> с графикой
<andrex> ну установиш на флешку)
<andrex> а вабще в интернетах есть дистры на 2 х дискетах с графикой
<Amblnb> И без локализации и удобств минимальных )
<andrex> ну к сети конектятся а остальное нопроблем
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то, сам никогда не видел. Мин требования п1 , 64мб рам http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/
<Amblnb> Вот помню только то что на тех компах харды не более 20 ГБ остальное попросту не показывает недоОСь без сторонних прог.
<[Raiden]> everest может всё железо показать
<andrex> это уже фс или биос не тянет
<[Raiden]> или aida
<andrex> у меня на 1пне 40 стоял причём 3
<[Raiden]> Военная техника в России как всегда лучше гражданской http://twower.livejournal.com/614112.html
<Dmitry> Военная техника всегда лучше :)
<Dmitry> В России конечно же
<Dmitry> :)
<andrex> Ща собираются ещё улучшать, может и гражданские лучше станут))
<[Raiden]> может быть ) 1 из последних вазов с выставок вполне симпотичный.
<[Raiden]> И новые газели скоро пойдут. Путин вроде заявил что хорошие ))
<[Raiden]> Простите за офтоп
<[Raiden]> у меня упдате груб постоянн овыдает cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb3
<[Raiden]> на это разделе своп
<[Raiden]> как бы избавиться от предупреждения
<[Raiden]> ?
<andrex> какого?
<[Raiden]> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb3
<andrex> на ланчпаде чёто подобное видел
<andrex> тока зачем его уберать, предупреждает ведь тока
<andrex> или оно прям в консоль сыпецо
<andrex> бесконечными пачками
<[Raiden]> при выполнении sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> я же написал всё выше
<andrex> я не видел)
<andrex> ща гляну
<[Raiden]> скоро вернусь...
<andrex> [Raiden]: http://blog.stalkr.net/2011/05/ubuntu-1010-1104-encrypted-lvm-fail.html http://linux.die.net/man/5/crypttab
<[Raiden]> andrex:  у меня не лвм + я не шифровал и не собираюсь )
<[Raiden]> так что зачем мне ман на криптсетап - не ясно
<[Raiden]> но за попытку спасибо
<andrex> там в /etc/cryptab проблема его нужно править
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> у меня пустой
<andrex> а второго нет случаем скрытого
<andrex> бекап типа
<[Raiden]> не
<andrex> хм
<[Raiden]> в общем-то проблем с юзом нет. Но предупреждение постоянно при  при обновлении груба
<[Raiden]> почему - не могу понять )
<andrex> странно, теперь я тоже не могу)
<[Raiden]> если победю - потом расскажу ) Хотя может в апреле само исчзнет, с 12.04
<andrex> поищи на ланчпаде я гдето видел такой быг там, может исправили,
<[Raiden]> поищу
<andrex> и может это тебе подарочек с обновами прилетел
<andrex> ну и чисто пальцем в небо может раздел со свапом пересаздать)
<[Raiden]> это некоторое время продолжается. Когда появилось не могу сказать. Может быть с обновлением до 11.10 может позже с 1 из обновок.
<[Raiden]> просто форматнуть?
<andrex> удалить разде и создать свап опять чтоб уид сменился
<[Raiden]> Ну можно конечно попробовать. Сча пойду померзну на улицу, а то дома засиделся. Потом може тпопроую )
<andrex> вопщем чтоб конкретно всё поменялось
<andrex> ладно я тож на улицу)
<tagezi> впрос ) а на тонкий клиент можно вообще поставить Ubuntu?
<artus> зачем ?
<tagezi> artus: ну помниш чувак позо вчера заходил? вот он мечтал и грезил, не понятно правда зачем ))
<tagezi> у тонкого клиента есть сервер, и тогда не понятно нафига на него пихать убу если он под виндой
<artus> оп, ядро приехало , невидиа там какие последние драйвера?
<[Raiden]> тонкий клиент понятие растяжимое
<[Raiden]> терминал мог быт ьсоздан и из поноценного компа
<artus> ато по ходу у меня с новым ядром приезжают обычно и новые драйвера на видео )
<[Raiden]> л*
<Lex_Sh> какое ядро?
<artus> [Raiden], не, там хпшный тонкий
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> 2.6.38-18 :D
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<tyjhfyj> ПРивет!!!!!!!!!!
<tyjhfyj> Кто с KDE4 помочь может?
<tyjhfyj> Как в автозагрузку добавить команду с параметрами?
<tyjhfyj> Все понулям?
<tyjhfyj> Зачем вообще этот чат тогда?
<tyjhfyj> ппц
<tyjhfyj> пока
<Lex_Sh> !patience
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tyjhfyj> #ubuntu
<tyjhfyj> да пошёл ты )
<andrex> #kubuntu
<[Raiden]> tyjhfyj: не у всех ест ьвремя отвечать моментально
<tyjhfyj> Тем более если нечего ответить
<Lex_Sh> сделай скриптом
<Lex_Sh> или в rc.local пропиши
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты же кедовод, должен знать про автозапуск в кедах
<Lex_Sh> или же добавь программу а на вкладке приложение напиши команду с нужными параметрами
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: rc.local работает от рута и до логина...
<[Raiden]> да, я кедовод. Но был занят, но теперь не хочу отвечать
<andrex> )
<andrex> ~/.kde/Autostart/
<andrex> еаверно
<andrex> да и утилит там есть какойто тока я уже не помню
<Lex_Sh> andrex: не он про неё и говорит
<tyjhfyj> rc.local где?
<tyjhfyj> да этот автостарт папка не прёт вообще
<User777[web]> как через squid заблокировать доступ к соц сетей??
<tyjhfyj> ты как девочка
<tyjhfyj> почему не хочешь отвечать?
<User777[web]> и просто никогда не блокировал и не знаю
<artus> @kick tyjhfyj нефиг хамить
<[Raiden]> User777[web]: я не пользовался , но в памяти ветает урл rejik.ru , там вроде что-то было.
<tyjhfyj> help please!
<tyjhfyj> ну дак как?
<Lex_Sh> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0125/h_1327503679_8297437_b61f7a5bc9.png не тут разве?
<Lex_Sh> а находится в /etc/rc.local
<Lex_Sh> но как писали выше - [18:54:42] <[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: rc.local работает от рута и до логина...
<tyjhfyj> это типо ubuntu?
<tyjhfyj> а у меня kubuntu
<Lex_Sh> у меня не kubuntu
<Lex_Sh> но KDE4
<tyjhfyj> brb
<andrex> Настройка — Параметры системы — Дополнительно — Автозапуск
<andrex> вроде там
<andrex> tyjhfyj: похоже ты чегото апкурился, раз спрашиваеш поро кеды но по скрину их узнать не моешь
<tyjhfyj> это либо гном, либо юнити, либо тема кде под  кном
<Lex_Sh> я походу забыл локализацию скачать
<Lex_Sh> только щас заметил
<tyjhfyj> ты плазму включи посмотри
<Lex_Sh> ну и хрен с ней
<tyjhfyj> можно и под гном тему включить
<Lex_Sh> я же написал выше - KDE4
<Lex_Sh> то, что щас пихают в Kubuntu
<andrex> я теперь понимаю райдена....
<Lex_Sh> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0125/h_1327504184_2449466_b7fdb07183.png
<Lex_Sh> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0125/h_1327504205_8870795_80d9655988.png
<Lex_Sh> теперь похоже на кубунту?
<andrex|off> нет))
<Lex_Sh> ну тогда пичаль
 * andrex|off помчал домой
<grad> пщщ
<andrex> хм опять проблемы с соединениями
<User263[web]> Добрый  вечер.Кто может подсказать?
<User263[web]> давно уже показывается иконка что надо обновится.Сегодня решил обновится.Далее  ситуация качает пакет докачивает и снова качает
<User263[web]> и так далее что можно сделать сижу на убунту 11,10
<andrex> сервер смени
<User263[web]> пробовал не помогает
<User263[web]> ситуация в терминале такая же
<User263[web]> к примеру есть фал обновления 40кб уже 200-ый раз его качает. В итоге я его отменил
<[Raiden]> а место есть?
<andrex> apt-get dist-upgrade попробуй
<KeysRay_> Доброго времени суток! Ребята, в чем проблема, с пиджина в ирк писать не могу...
<andrex> [Raiden]: чё пробовал пересоздать свап?
<KeysRay_> На каждую мою мессагу пишет Cannot send to channel
<[Raiden]> Хм, неа. Сча займусь...
<User263[web]> Эх как бы хотелось что бы это было так и места просто не хватает.Но увы места уйма
<Mikail> не получается установить тему система>параметры>внешний вид>тема>установить пишет "нельзя переместить каталог поверх католога"
<UNIm95> тест
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> User263[web]: apt-get dist-upgrade попробуй
<Mikail> как еще можно поставить тему
<UNIm95> KeysRay_ у меня так писало когда не авторизовался у фринода
<andrex> !faq | KeysRay_
<ubuntuhelp> KeysRay_: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<KeysRay_> Спасибо, попробую разобраться
<User263[web]> Тоже самое на этот раз засохло на libudev0
<User263[web]> которое весит 33кб
<[Raiden]> andrex: я оказывается наврал, ругаетя команда update-initramfs , выполнялись просто подряд. Пересоздание изменило уид , но варнинг остался.
<Adam_> Привет!
<Adam_> Есть вопрос
<Adam_> Как добавить nvidia в системный лоток, как в виндоузе?
<openvoid> а что такое виндоуз?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<sharikoff> а нафига
<Adam_> ясно одно нубьё на ру, тогда пока!
<[Raiden]> можно наверное ярлык вывести nvidia-settings на стол , панел ьили куда там возможно в твоей среде.
<andrex> никак, трололо
<[Raiden]> а в трей вроде как никчему.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нубье
<artus> [Raiden], раслабся , это унылое школоло
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<sharikoff> ты нубье =))
<artus> sharikoff, пыщ понг  )
<sharikoff> я сервер новостей поднял
<artus> ммм
<sharikoff> nntp
<sharikoff> терь мона новости рассылать по стране в далекие деревни
<artus> sharikoff, зачем ?  ))
<User263[web]> Никто незнает в чём причина?Загрузки файлов обновления снова снова и снова и снова.?
<sharikoff> дерек замучал кк начнет всякую фигню рассылать
<sharikoff> письмами
<sharikoff> с инета
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: зря Вы вчера так быстро убежали :)
<sharikoff> покажу ему все трафа поменьше
<[Raiden]> User263[web]: [20:52:44] [[Raiden]]а место есть?
<Mikail> а что? )
<artus> sharikoff, как только не извращаются )
<User263[web]> аместо 20гб для 80 метров
<sharikoff> ужас
<Mikail> gPaKoH4uK: вообще я сегодня установил 2.7.1 и тут уже язык можно менять.
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: и там менялся, я не успел до клавы добежать, чтоб сказать как
<tower> http://donetwork.lenovo.com/ru/project-detail_2977_ReactOS---%D0%B1%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0-Windows.html
<[Raiden]> User263[web]: попробуй очистить папку /var/cache/apt/archives/partial  или всю /var/cache/apt/archives
<[Raiden]> пуст ьпрекачает
<tower> учитесь, как воровать надо, нето что болдженос
<Mikail> gPaKoH4uK: а как? скажите мне интересно стало
<[Raiden]> User263[web]: если будет так же, то... может какие-то проблемы с сетью или например с памятью ) Что ещё - я не могу придумать.
<tower> болдженеос отдыхает
<User263[web]> как через консоль её очистить,или можно зайти  в неё и шифт делейт
<User263[web]> пробовал через синаптик , через стандартный обновлятся, и терминал
<[Raiden]> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<[Raiden]> наверное так
<artus> sharikoff, там ownCloud 3 будет через 3 дня ) надо будет глянуть чего они там накрутят )
<gPaKoH4uK> Mikail: в команде надо было написать sh -c 'LANG=en gimp-2.6 %U'
<[Raiden]> или , если консоль лень осваивать, поставь mc
<Mikail> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/#/d316eqx хочу поставить эту тему, вроде получилось, окна как на картинке, но верхняя панель нехочет быть такой как на картинке
<sharikoff> artus: а мине не пригодилась...
<Mikail> gPaKoH4uK: спасибо.
<sharikoff> так накатил апачик с нгинксом
<[Raiden]> можно ещё... env LANG=С gimp-2.6 %U
<sharikoff> глянул как пашет
<artus> sharikoff, ну в принципе да, нгинкса с апачиком хатит
<User263[web]> не помогло.спасиб за помощь
<sharikoff> artus: http://www.parkflyer.ru/product/104330/
<sharikoff> песня
<sharikoff> User263[web]: апт пишет логи
<sharikoff> скажу те по секрету большому
<sharikoff> или давай вместе загундим тут всех насмерть =)
<User263[web]> apt-get dist-upgrade пробовал так.по 100 раз 1 и тот же файл качает
<User263[web]> сейчас ещё раз попробую поменять зеркало
<dfsgsd> Привет!
<artus> @kick dfsgsd пшол вон
<artus> @op
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> User263[web]: ты понял те буквы что я написал выше?
<andrex> фринодцы похоже не пошутили... на счёт года троля
<we54tgweg> ты гандон что делашь?
<n0u17fvf> we54tgweg > ti kto
<User263[web]> в общем я незнаю где эти логи хранятся, вот поменял репозиторий на Основной сервер, он мне говорит терь 0 обновлений, сейчас опять на Русскую федерацию переведу
<sharikoff> русская федерация? оригинально..
<sharikoff> а у артуса украинская федерация я знаю
<User263[web]> Ну извините мечусь между двумя компами
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> да ладно..
<sharikoff> я ж шучу любя
<sharikoff> =)
<rpg-terminal> Ребята, ни у кого проблем не было с мышкой в 11.10?
<n0u17fvf> artus > вы, сударь, злой, нехороший
<User263[web]> у меня были)
<artus> n0u17fvf, есть претензия ? лечится недельным чтением правил
<User263[web]> переодически глучила, что то сделал перестала)
<Mikail> по темам кто может помочь?
<n0u17fvf> artus > у меня свои правила
<Mikail> *темы оформления
<rpg-terminal> у меня тоже глючит ужасно...не могу понять в чем дело...уже пол дня в гугле сижу
<andrex> rpg-terminal: мышка поди какая нибудь х100500 rasor
<User263[web]> ну у меня тач засыхал
<User263[web]> мышкой не пользуюсь
<rpg-terminal> да не) логитеч беспроводная...так соль в том что раньше не было проблем...
<User263[web]> не нашёл я логов apt
<andrex> /var/log/apt
<n0u17fvf> artus > небось unity используете?
<User263[web]> хистори или терм
<artus> n0u17fvf, с чего это ?
<n0u17fvf> artus > да я так.. предполагаю
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<artus> странно
<andrex> забыл тебя бот)
<n0u17fvf> соснул
<artus> @kban n0u17fvf 684000 изыди курить правила
<Demar> Господа, такая проблема апплет "подключения" показывает, что нет соеденения так же пишет, что устройство не управляется однако интернет работает. Подскажите куда копать?
<andrex> пкм управлять сетью
<nouitfvf> ок, сейчас почитаем, что вы там накалякали
<[Raiden]> руками не настраивал в /etc/interfaces?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/tor*
<artus> @kick nouitfvf
<yurau> кто-н с drush работал? он у меня не отрабатывает через выполнение команды ssh. просто в терминале ssh нормально.
<Demar> управлять сетью стоит
<Demar> выключал, включат не помогает
<artus> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/nouitfvf
<artus> @mode -b *!usersh2@unaffiliated/nouitfvf
<andrex> Demar: ну значит чёто ковырял в /etc/interfaces
<Demar> нет
<andrex> Demar: а сеть проводная?
<Demar> произошло после обновления системы
<Demar> \да
<Demar> \Eth
<Demar> беспроводная как не странно работает =)
<Demar> это Декстоп не ноут
<Demar> работает и Eth, но в аплете пишет, что коннекта нет
<[Raiden]> в  /etc/interfaces есть что-нить кроме lo интерфейса?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Demar> ща
<Demar> bash: cd: /etc/interfaces: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Demar> эмм...
<User263[web]> ладно спасиб
<Demar> как-то так )
<andrex> cat /etc/interfaces
<andrex> это файл
<[Raiden]> это я туплю, сча
<Demar> cat: /etc/interfaces: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> /etc/network/interfaces
<andrex> вах, точно
<Rnj-nj> привет всем
<[Raiden]> и его может не быть в общем-то.
<Demar> вот, что в нем
<Demar> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<Demar> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<Demar> # The loopback network interface
<Demar> auto lo
<Demar> iface lo inet loopback
<Demar> # The primary network interface
<Demar> auto eth0
<Demar> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<andrex> про eth всё убери
<[Raiden]> ))
<Demar> сори за флуд... можно в личку
<artus> !paste | Demar
<ubuntuhelp> Demar: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<andrex> !pm | Demar
<ubuntuhelp> Demar: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<andrex> Demar: # The primary network interface всё что ниже
<Demar> Увы удаление строк не помогло...
<andrex> ну тогда я не знать)
<[Raiden]> ну это мало , анверное надо рестартануть типа sudo service networking restart
<[Raiden]> а потом уже настроить сетть через нетворк менеджер
<Demar> я завершил сеанс
<andrex> хм этого мало
<Demar> там настройка dhcp
<[Raiden]> другой вариант - настроить через этот файл ,если уж сет ьпроводная, а НМ удалит ьнафиг
<andrex> нужно сервисы сети ребутнуть
<Demar> ок сейчас
<andrex> *!*@gateway/web/* +b и усё)
<artus> ))
<Demar> Господа, спасибо все работает
<[Raiden]> baronos: а зачем тебе гном 3.2.2.1  ,если есть 3.3.х
<LiGhT_WoLF> ребят, помогите. поставил убунту последнюю, обновил. Поставил дрова на видюху последние ati hd 5770, но графика тормозит. что можно сделать?
<Demar> Подскажите, как изменить стандартную ctrl+alt+d не что-то проще к примеру shift+d
<[Raiden]> Demar: сильно зависит от де. если юнити, то возможно в ccsm
<Demar> да unity
<Demar> привык к ней =)
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не там, может где-то в настройках скринсейвера  в гсеттингс
<Demar> понял пойду в гуглу )
<LiGhT_WoLF> так возможно чего нить с видюхой намутить?
<yurau> LiGhT_WoLF: как Вы определили что графика тормозит?
<yurau> как ставили драйвера? и вообще переходите на 11.04 гном 2. там ничего не тормозит.
<[Raiden]> LiGhT_WoLF: покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL'
<Demar> LiGhT_WoLF GUI какой?
<Demar> Unity?
<Demar> графика тормозит и он это заметил скорее всего по перетаскиванию окон и gui Unity я прав?
<LiGhT_WoLF> гуи это unity что ли?
<Demar> эмм оболочк графическая unity?
<Demar> или гном?
<LiGhT_WoLF> да, перетаскивание окон, да в том же браузере видео подтормаживает
<Demar> мышь какая?
<Demar> logitech, razer? )
<LiGhT_WoLF> a4teh x7
<Demar> из-за нее
<Demar> попробуй сменить на любую обычную мышь не игровую!
<Demar> которая без управления dpi и Mhz
<Demar> как сменишь ребут компа и проверяй
<LiGhT_WoLF> а как же видео в браузере?
<Demar> все будет летать
<Demar> это уже вопрос другой интернет, загружен youtube и так далее сначала проверь перетаскивания окон
<Demar> вряд ли видео на youtube глючит из-за драйверов видео или мыши.
<Demar> но с перетаскиванием окон вопрос решается так... Перечитал кучу форумов ни где решения кроме как замена мыши не нашли )
<Demar> сам от Razer Imperator отказался
<LiGhT_WoLF> именно при просмотре видео очень низкое fps, глазом заметно, как будто пропадают кадры
<Demar> Но кстати в Gnome Xface KDE проблем нет
<Demar> хммм....
<tagezi> у меня были проблемы с перетаскиванием из-зп дров )
<Demar> =)
<Demar> дрова он обновил, сказал так )
<tagezi> поставил на видюху дрова нормальные и сразу всё прекратилось )
<LiGhT_WoLF> как только систему установил, окна вроде нормально перетаскивались, но как только атишные дрова с оф сайта поставил, то началось
<artus> никаких асоциаций не возникает ? :)
<tagezi> ну поставь обратно убунтовские открытые
<LiGhT_WoLF> удалением атишных?
<LiGhT_WoLF> и вот вывод об OpenGL: wolf@wolf-machine:~$ glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL'
<LiGhT_WoLF> direct rendering: Yes
<LiGhT_WoLF> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<LiGhT_WoLF> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<LiGhT_WoLF> OpenGL version string: 4.1.11251 Compatibility Profile Context
<LiGhT_WoLF> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.10
<LiGhT_WoLF> OpenGL extensions:
<LiGhT_WoLF>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<artus> @voice LiGhT_WoLF
<artus> !paste | LiGhT_WoLF
<ubuntuhelp> LiGhT_WoLF: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<baronos> [Raiden]: на федоре подслушивал?)))
<[Raiden]> ага )
<baronos> хехе, стабле 3,2,2,1 пришел на д7. на ф16 не собирается вроде как.
<[Raiden]> ну федора не ролинг, там не обязаны версии менять.
<[Raiden]> кстати, кде 4.8.0 сегодня релизнуло. Новость на опеннете
<baronos> ага видел на конфе ф16))
<baronos> я ща д7 поставил, в 3,2,2,1 пофиксили гном-твик-тул и установку тем для гш)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ктонибудь програмированием на с++ увлекается? )
<aspotashev> tagezi: не увлекаюсь, но умею.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, им нельзя увлекаться - только для работы
<tagezi> =) ну мне для учебы нужно ))
<aspotashev> раньше увлекался, теперь только чистый С
<aspotashev> tagezi: задавай свой конкретный вопрос по C++
<Sergey_IT> сектант
<tagezi> есть что нибудь типа Visual C++ под линь?)
<Sergey_IT> ставь QTCreator
<aspotashev> tagezi: ты наверное хочешь IDE... QtCreator, KDevelop, Anjuta, ...
<tagezi> хм.. спасибо )) ща попробуем )
<aspotashev> tagezi: окошечные приложения собираешься писать?
<tagezi> aspotashev: да
<aspotashev> тогда тоже рекомендую Qt (и QtCreator)
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, для неокошечных - codelite ничего
<tagezi> а qt же будет всё привязывать к своей библиотеке, не?
<[Raiden]> а гтк к своей
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<jazzok> а чего eclipse никто не юзает, что ли?
<tagezi> не, я имею ввиду qtcreator будет всё привязывать к библиотеке qt
<Sergey_IT> jazzok, предпочитаю заточенные под конкретный язык
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да, он использует QT библиотеки, зато возможности - широкие
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, и хорошая документация с примерами
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: просто, всё что я видел написаное на qt жесть какое тормазнутое получается...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, юнити2д, кстати, на qt
<jazzok> Sergey_IT: у меня на работе тоже стоит creator :) но мне не хватает закладок, их выпадающий список совсем никуда не годится, спасает только ctrl+tab
<tagezi> о_О
<Sergey_IT> jazzok, я и на нетбуке справляюсь, правда дизайнером не пользуюсь
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: тормознутости своих прог не замечал )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я твоих не юзал )) унити вроде пашет..
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не много потерял ))
<tagezi> а под gtk лучше на анюте да?
<Sergey_IT> не пользовал gtk, как то сразу не понравилось
<tagezi> ясн, спасибо )
<tagezi> пойду ломать )
<Sergey_IT> ломать не надо! )
<tagezi> сказалже сломаю )
<markmx> здароф, кто нить пробовал в шелле json распаршивать?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> есть тут те котыре ищат тех которые в шеелле json распаршивают?
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> почему может QTCreator Аварийный останов давать?
<shenmue> с консоли запусти да глянь
<tagezi> да я глянул.. нифина не понятно, кроме того, что он в какомто своём модуле находит ошибку
<tagezi> щас с оф сайта попробую поставить
<markmx> едрен гудщрон :))))
<shenmue> ну ладно. сам себе погог. молодец
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: из реп всегда ставил, без проблем
<shenmue> консоли переключается без ctrl это чо такое?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: могу показать что выдало при запуске, терменал ещё не закрывал
<markmx> помогите с ругуляркой в егрепе :)
<markmx>  egrep -o "(\"fileuid\":\"(.*)\")?" - вылетает за кавычку и возвращает ваще все :)
<markmx> а надо чтоп до кавычки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: покажи на пасте
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://paste.pro/5141179
<tagezi> там установка немного занимает
<tagezi> чуть чуть совсем )))
<Sergey_IT> зачем в команде *?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: что бы пакеты доставила
<Sergey_IT> какие?
<tagezi> ну вот он решил что нужно dbg доставить
<tagezi> креатор и да этого не запускался
<Sergey_IT> а оно тебе надо?
<tagezi> я просто подумал, что он что-то не доставил
<Sergey_IT> нужно qtcreator и qtcreator-doc
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сейчас переустановлю
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> у тебя какая убунта?
<tagezi> 11.10
<tagezi> http://paste.pro/5141180
<tagezi> тоже самое вылезает, только покороче
<rpg-terminal> Ребят, ни у кого проблемы с мышкой небыло в 11.10?
<tagezi> у меня были.. )) исправил перезагрузкой системы )
<rpg-terminal> не помогает данный метод... )
<yurau> rpg-terminal: как она себя ведет?
<rpg-terminal> Работает хорошо, но, НО! сейчас приведу пример. вот сейчас пишу тут, но не могу например в фаерфоксе чтото делать
<rpg-terminal> пока не нажму в активном окне  пиджина правой кнопкой мыши...
<rpg-terminal> после этого могу перейти на фаерфокс и там работать, и так абсолютно со всем...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, такого никогда не было (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он же сам должен библиотеки нужные притянуть?
<Sergey_IT> да
<tagezi> лан, пойду на форум кину, может у кого было такое
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте
<inkvizitor68sl> а есть тут кто-нибудь из работников провайдеров, которые по pptp тягают real ip клиентам?
<[Raiden]> у моего провайдера пптп был олет 4-5 назад, сча пппое
<[Raiden]> и у всех реальники, но не у всех постоянные.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а ты у него работал? )
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> я просто хотел сказать, что впн мб не лучшее решение.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> зато работающее)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> чем бы ip зажечь на другой машине
<gPaKoH4uK> inkvizitor68sl: так может суть вопроса?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть подсетка на одном сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу её раздать на другой.
<gPaKoH4uK> большая?
<inkvizitor68sl> ospf/bgp/прочая ересь отменяется
<inkvizitor68sl> подсетка жестко прибита
<gPaKoH4uK> и что значит раздать её? как она приходит для начала?
<inkvizitor68sl> по маку, в т.ч.
<inkvizitor68sl> раздать = зажечь эти ip адреса на виртуалках в соседнем ДЦ. так, чтобы это были нормальные белые IP, а не чушь через 100500 NATов
<gPaKoH4uK> привязка ip к маку(если не всех к одному) - не проблема
<gPaKoH4uK> и как у вас ДЦ к месту с адресами связь держит - свое или инет?
<inkvizitor68sl> там своя оптика
<gPaKoH4uK> оптика-то откуда и куда
<inkvizitor68sl> между двумя ДЦ через дорогу)
<gPaKoH4uK> вы вообще умеете грамотно формулировать что есть и что надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> гр.
<inkvizitor68sl> есть сервер 1
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда не понятно в чем у Вас проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> на нем горит купленная у ДЦ подсеть /26, чтоли. Привязана по маку к этому серверу.
<inkvizitor68sl> её часть или всю нужно раздать виртуальным машинам, которые запущены на сервере в соседнем ДЦ.
<inkvizitor68sl> средствами маршрутизации проблема не решается.
<gPaKoH4uK> ы, кто такой умный подсеть к маку привязал?:)  обычно просто порт зажимают
<inkvizitor68sl> почти все европейские ДЦ.
<inkvizitor68sl> там порт + мак + ещё что-то.
<gPaKoH4uK> /me чует что кто-то что-то не допонял
<gPaKoH4uK> так а связь сервера 1 со сервером 2 через что осуществляется?
<inkvizitor68sl> физически - через фастбон датацентров. логически - через глобальную сеть.
<shenmue> через дымовые сигналы =)
<gPaKoH4uK> та похоже именно через костры :D
<gPaKoH4uK> ну поскольку у вас все ip привязанны к одному маку, то кроме snat+dnat через любой туннель я вариантов не вижу
<inkvizitor68sl> мак я могу через ebtables подменять
<inkvizitor68sl> вы мне лучше, как человеку, далекого от NOC, покажите, как real ip по pppoe/pptp/l2tp раздать )
<gPaKoH4uK> а смысл, я так понял у вас ip в обрез
<inkvizitor68sl> ip из старых запасов как раз дочерта.
<inkvizitor68sl> и за них платить не нужно.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот новые бесплатно уже нигде не дают.
<gPaKoH4uK> ну поднимите pppoe сервер и в конфиге укажите какие адреса раздавать ну и маршрутизацию прикрутить :D
<inkvizitor68sl> круто. только вот куда что роутить-то ) ?
<gPaKoH4uK> вот то самое что не маршрутизируется
<tagezi> )
<inkvizitor68sl> гр. куча бесполезных мануалов по настройке 192/8 и 10/8
<inkvizitor68sl> на кой черт они мне.
<gPaKoH4uK> хотя я упорно не понимаю, чем вам snat+dnat не нравится, для виртуалок внешние ip будут прозрачны
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<gPaKoH4uK> через это будет работать даже ipsec без шаманства
 * tagezi думает, что без шаманства работают только детские утята )
<gPaKoH4uK> )
<artus> угу, и табуретка )
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ладно, все ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е. зажечь нужные ip на eth0 у первого сервера, сделать туннель через ipip, на первом сервере SNAT+DNAT настроить?
<gPaKoH4uK> inkvizitor68sl: да
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<artus> какой полезный дракончик ^_^  :D
<gPaKoH4uK> поскольку у вас там бешенная привязка, то это самое логичное :)
<gPaKoH4uK> главное что не вкусный
<gPaKoH4uK> а то мало ли
<inkvizitor68sl> черт
<inkvizitor68sl> а ipip то как раз отменяется
<gPaKoH4uK> вариантов тунелей вагон и маленькая тележка
<inkvizitor68sl> черт. неужто нет ничего такого, что позволяет просто сказать "вон тот сервер забрал у тебя ip, если кто его будет спрашивать - пни в нужном направлении"
<inkvizitor68sl> фыр.
<inkvizitor68sl> ынтерпрайз развращает
<gPaKoH4uK> хы, а коллизии адресов вас видимо не волнуют :D
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро плюну и пойду обратно на freebsd это поднимать.
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, оно там работает
<gPaKoH4uK> вообще на форуме я с кем-то обсуждал варианты раздачи адресов и вроде там как раз был и ваш вариант
<gPaKoH4uK> inkvizitor68sl: посмотрите тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=130879.0 возможно и для себя найдете
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> тяжко с кучей туннелей работать
 * inkvizitor68sl сидит и думает чем он поднял ppp16
<shenmue> и главное - зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> эксперименты
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже много чего перепробовал
<shenmue> на что подсел?
<inkvizitor68sl> вывод пока что только один - бриджи + туннели = много мата.
<shenmue> потому что некоторые не умеет посмотреть на вещи просто
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: а GRE то не подошел в итоге?
<inkvizitor68sl> grad: неа, его же в бридж не воткнешь
<grad> 0_o
<grad> гммм
<inkvizitor68sl> grad: решил сразу лапками таскать на виртуалки белые ip по pptp/pppoe
<inkvizitor68sl> dpkg: error processing ppp (--purge):
<inkvizitor68sl>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<inkvizitor68sl> грррр
<grad> блин и правда... чего то я с gre напутал...
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже всё проклял за то, что связался с KVM+brdiged network в публичном ДЦ )
<inkvizitor68sl> в самизнаетегде  с ноками хоть договориться можно)
<inkvizitor68sl> о блин
<inkvizitor68sl> заработал ppptp
<inkvizitor68sl> а, тьфу(
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<grad> а с openvpn что было?
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже не бриджуется)
<inkvizitor68sl> можно напрямую тоже потаскать
<grad> блин, ну уж openvpn то точно в бридже умеет работать %(
<inkvizitor68sl> не очень)
<gPaKoH4uK> и с какого боку тут kvm и bridge?
<inkvizitor68sl> gPaKoH4uK: на openvzшные машины таскать ip по openvpn очень легко
<inkvizitor68sl> по одному туннелю при том, сколько влезет
<gPaKoH4uK> пока не вижу связи
<inkvizitor68sl> на KVM  с бриджами так не получается)
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm = kernel VM, если что.
<gPaKoH4uK> я в курсе что такое kvm, но хоть убейте не понимаю что вы такое творите, что у вас ничего не получается
<inkvizitor68sl> гр. пытаюсь запустить виртуалки с ip адресами своего другого сервера. уже хоть как-то.
<gPaKoH4uK> надо не абы как, а подумав ;)
<gPaKoH4uK> лан, пойду спать, а Вам желаю удачи в вашем "не легком предприятии"
<shenmue> и тебе долгих пингов
<gPaKoH4uK> как говорится, - не умеешь строить - копай :D
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг, пойду тоже спать
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: про nat кстати он дело говорил, можно не ебаться и пробросить отдельную сеть, а там дальше уже куда надо натом... вроде должно быть возможно...
<artus> @kick grad следи за речью
<grad> как тут жестоко то, ну ок
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> тут всегда так
<Lex_Sh> это не канал генты
<grad> да уж
<grad> s/генты/арча/
<Lex_Sh> арч это совсем *censored*
<Lex_Sh> точнее их канал
<Lex_Sh> а сам дистр самое оно
<grad> тот который здесь на фриноде то?)
<Lex_Sh> ога
<Lex_Sh> а на убунте меня и не за такое банили)
<grad> дак его давным давно пара троллей захватила, затроллив разработчика с #archlinux :-)
<grad> хотя официальный канал на irc.mibbit.net тоже не для монашек :-)
<Lex_Sh> кеды таки официально зарелизили новые
<Lex_Sh> и новая alsa
<Lex_Sh> которая наверно тока в kernel-3.4 появитс
<Lex_Sh> я
<grad> 3.4? не долго? 0_o
<grad> гм
<grad> не
<artus> альсу всегда можно свежую притянуть )
<grad> не долго
<Lex_Sh> а что? 3,3 уже кандидат в релизы
<Lex_Sh> там явно пилить чтото новое уже не будут
<grad> да, я как то проспал уже что $ uname -r > 3.2.1-2-ARCH
<Lex_Sh> в 3.3.х будут всякие исправления того что там сломали
<Lex_Sh> да у меня в генте тоже называется 3.2.1-r2, хотя там походу 3,3rc
<grad> надо тут у вас почаще появляться, может в реале тоже меньше стану материться
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<artus> :)
<Lex_Sh> у меня в реале чтото совсем никак не получается
<[Raiden]> 3.4 в апреле +-
<[Raiden]> ой
<Lex_Sh> njhjgbnmcz ytrelf
<Lex_Sh> оу
<Lex_Sh> торопиться некуда
<[Raiden]> забейте, я про гном
<Lex_Sh> =)
<Lex_Sh> kde-base/kdebase-meta 4.6.3 4.7.4 {M}(~)4.7.97{tbz2}[1] (~)4.8.0 **4.8.49.9999[1] **9999[1] и правда уже есть
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: слушай, а l2tp не то что тебе нужно?.. я просто никогда его не настраивал, не знаю
<[Raiden]> я уж  пишу с него
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: кеды?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Lex_Sh> а какой аудиоплеер юзаешь?)
<[Raiden]> clementine и deadbeef
<Lex_Sh> да 4.7.97 по сути и есть 4.8, вполне стабильные
<Lex_Sh> аа
<[Raiden]> qmmp бывает пускаю.
<Lex_Sh> а я чтонить типа qmmp ищу
<Lex_Sh> тока с более современными шкурками
<Lex_Sh> а то winamp2 уже не торт
<[Raiden]> таких незнаю. Если только аимп3 под вайном заведется ))
<Lex_Sh> вово
<Lex_Sh> а с кины с него особо не переделаешь
<Lex_Sh> даже на дефолтный от третьего нужны исходники
<Lex_Sh> их собственный редактор скинов не понимает
<[Raiden]> забей на скины
<[Raiden]> точнее придется )
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> а сам плеер хорош
<Lex_Sh> всё необходимое умеет и не занимает весь экран
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0126/h_1327530626_4355087_d09be33b58.png
<[Raiden]> старый шот...
<Lex_Sh> это плейлист неактивный или кастомная прозрачность для конкретного окна?
<[Raiden]> в самом плейере ест ьрегулировка прозрачности, если склероз не подводит
<Lex_Sh> ну я к тому что оличается от двух верхних)
<Lex_Sh> а
<Lex_Sh> склероз
<Lex_Sh> там всё отдельно регулируется
<[Raiden]> yfdthyjt nfr yfcnhjqrf 'nf hf,jnftn
<[Raiden]> yes
<Lex_Sh> давно в кедах небыл))) позабывал уже всё)
<Lex_Sh> мне единственный скин который нравится - almond или как-то так
<Lex_Sh> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0419/h_1271694077_d7849e98b4.jpg который этот
<Hose> Доброй ночи, Убунтоводы
<Lex_Sh> утра)
<Hose> времени суток)
<Lex_Sh> мде
<Lex_Sh> через 4 часа вставать
<[Raiden]> привет...
<Lex_Sh> Hose: ты если спросить хочешь - спрашивай, пока все не ушли спать
<Hose> да пишу пишу)
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> sudo make me sandwich
<Hose> есть две консольные команды. 1) sox -t wav input.mp3 -t output.mp3 ....  2) ffmpeg -i input.mp3 ....output.aac   Вторая команда на вход(-i) должна принять вывод из первой команды. Нашёл решение, но что-то не въехал как это работает: ffmpeg -i input.aac -f wav - | sox -t wav ... -t wav - ... | ffmpeg -f wav -i - ... outp
<Lex_Sh> чота некайф на кухню идти
<artus> если таки пойдеш, мне захвати :D
<Lex_Sh> ))
<sharikoff> Lex_Sh: твой скрин?
<[Raiden]> Hose: я не очень уловил
<Lex_Sh> мой
<Lex_Sh> ещё с арча
<Lex_Sh> скрину почти два года наверно)
<sharikoff> ужас летящий на крыльях ночи или мое босоногое детство
<[Raiden]> у меня эта тема к куммп долго стояла...
<Lex_Sh> )))))
<[Raiden]> удачная
<Lex_Sh> ага
<sharikoff> я на 4 кедах не сидел ни разу
<sharikoff> последние были 3.5.9
<Lex_Sh> ну тогда 4е тебе врядли понравятся)
<Hose> [Raiden]: ну, первая команда изменяет файл, вторая команда должна работать с уже изменённым файлом. Простое решение - сначала перву команду выполнить и на то что она выдаст выполнить вторую команду, но это не комильфо) в найденном решении вывод Ð
<artus> Hose, реж пополам мессагу
<Hose> artus: ок, мой генерал
<Lex_Sh> гг
<[Raiden]> Hose:  -t output.mp3 наверное тогда лишнее, у тебя так пайп ен получается, первой команде указан ов файл писать
<artus> Hose, http://itmages.ru/image/view/401545/cb51fd0f просто того ))
<Lex_Sh> artus: жесть)))))
<[Raiden]> а надо по сути на устройство вывода, что бы передача получилась
<[Raiden]> на экран т.е.
<Hose> artus: ад, генерал, кромешный. У меня убунта и вебчат)
<[Raiden]> я вижу текст нормально
<artus> [Raiden], пиджин небось? )
<[Raiden]> kvirc
<[Raiden]> 4.0х
<artus> Hose, а оно как то того, рандомно концы обрезает )
<Lex_Sh> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0126/h_1327531695_8864150_e202bf8056.png ну у мня оно всего лишь оборвалось на самом интересном
<artus> и соответственно ломает кодировку
<sharikoff> дам дари дам дари дам
<sharikoff> дам дам
<sharikoff> artus: ну емае.. ну отлипни от компа поговори со мной мой друх..
<artus> sharikoff, слуффаю
<Hose> [Raiden]: тут какой-то специфичный фокус в подстановке резльтатов работы чтоли. ffmpeg -i ждёт конкретного пути к файлу из которого читать.
<Hose>  sox -t ждёт конкретного пути к файлу в который писать. в найденном решении как-то обходится без промежуточных файлов и запускается одной командой
<[Raiden]> Hose: значит не нужно -i или может нужно но с -i -
<Hose> [Raiden]: dвот пустое - xnj nfrjt&
<[Raiden]> черта часто означает брать со стандартного ввода\пайпа
<sharikoff> Hose: результат выполнения одной команды передается на вход другой через пайпы
<Hose> блин
<sharikoff> выполни отдельно каждый кусок
<sharikoff> узнаешь где ошибка
<Hose> [Raiden]: вот - что такое?
<Hose> sharikoff: это называется пайп?
<sharikoff> палочка стоялочка
<sharikoff> | - вот такая
<[Raiden]> пайп это передача  инфы о т1 программыв к другой
<[Raiden]> да, палочка
<artus> и так по цепочке
<[Raiden]> но бывают ньюансы с параметрами.
<[Raiden]> иногда ничего не надо, иногда подставляется - вместо имени файла.
<artus> вав->мп3->аас=ужскакойто :D
<Hose> artus: :DD бывает да)
<[Raiden]> угу, я ваще не понял что там происходит и зачем
<sharikoff> Hose: посмотри ввод вывод типа <<  >> еще
<[Raiden]> лучше скажи какая у тебя задача
<sharikoff> пригодится
<artus> sharikoff, очем речь вести хотел муж ученый
<[Raiden]> может проще можно сделать
<sharikoff> artus: да так.. тока встал типа утро
<artus> аа ))
<Lex_Sh> фигасе у вас утро)
<sharikoff> уже почти 8
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<Lex_Sh> это где
<Lex_Sh> у меня 3 утра)
<sharikoff> в перте
<artus> час ночи а я ешо не спамши :D
<sharikoff> или в гонконге =)
<sharikoff> artus: успеешь
<artus> кофейку чтоль сделать , всеравно не сплю
<Hose> [Raiden]: есть файл в формате mp3, мне нужно выполнить по нему программку sox, чтобы добавить эффекты fadein и fadeout. Потом готовый mp3 конвертировать в aac.
<sharikoff> там босоногий artus тарантеллу танцевал..
 * sharikoff поет
<Lex_Sh> интересно, можно ли полностью самсунговский ноктовский софт перенести сюдп
<artus> :D
<Lex_Sh> ноктовский*
<Lex_Sh> да что такое
<sharikoff> киев жаркий киев и в киеве вокзал
<Lex_Sh> у*
<sharikoff> там босоногий artus тарантеллу танцевал..
<sharikoff> как те?
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff агутин
<artus> фигасе, робобаба сказала что за бортом -13
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> у нас -20
<Lex_Sh> тока пришёл, не очень хочется туда возвращаться
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/401564/0d691145
<sharikoff> тыдыщщщ
<sharikoff> заберите меня отсюююдааа
<Lex_Sh> samsung-tools --backlight toggle как то по челябински....в censored всего то делалось по fn + f5
<Hose> Товарищи сведущие, правильно ли я вас понял что команда gedit - | echo abc >> - | touch FileName  в итоге откроет новосозданный файл в котором будет строчка abc?
<artus> sharikoff, зябко штоль ? )
<sharikoff> дык сам видишь
<sharikoff>  =)
<sharikoff> Hose: обычно юзают только консольные команды
<artus>  echo abc > zzz && gedit zzz кошернее же ))
<[Raiden]> Hose: не, gedit - просто откроет файл с именем -
<sharikoff> ибо гуи -зло для скриптегов
<artus> хотя степень извращения практически безконечна )
<[Raiden]> я не то имел в виду )
<Hose> artus: ага, кошернее, задача в том, чтобы записать всю команду в одну строчку при этом указав название файла только один раз)
<[Raiden]> bunzip2 -c file.tar.bz2 |tar xvf -
<[Raiden]> в этом смысле я говорил про -
<sharikoff> Hose: я ж говорю выполняй по пунктам между палочками стоялочками
<[Raiden]> оно тут заменяет имя файла
<artus> echo abc > $1 && gedit $1  а потом xxx 1
<artus> хотя я так , балуюсь просто , но у тебя точно какие то извраты с постановкой задачи )
<Hose> [Raiden]: т.е. в примере с файлом получается touch FileName | echo abc >> - | emacs -  ?
<[Raiden]> Хм, неа. - вообще не над оуказыват ьгде попало, я только предположил что возможно в случае ффмпег с ключем -i надо
<[Raiden]> echo 123 |gedit
<Hose> [Raiden]: во, похоже вы правы мой друг)
<Hose> Малацы ваще ребята, спасибо)
<[Raiden]> ффмперу вообще не обязательно инпут указывать в пайпе
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглу
<[Raiden]> только аутпут
<Lex_S> мда
<Lex_S> интернет от ростелекома явно работает через почту россии
<[Raiden]> хотя нет
<[Raiden]> вот какая-т острока с гугла, тут указан окак я предположил
<[Raiden]> sox -t alsa "default:CARD=Audio" -q -c1 -r48000 -t raw - | \
<[Raiden]> ffmpeg -f s16le -ab 128k -ar 48000 -ac 1 -i - -acodec mp2 \
<[Raiden]> -f x11grab -r 10 -s 1400x1050 -i :0.0 -vcodec mpeg4  -t 3 capture.avi
<[Raiden]> слава мне
<[Raiden]> )
<Hose> [Raiden]: аминь. Въехал, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> пж
<Amblnb> Ась?
<Lex_S> опять его разбудили)
<Amblnb> Тока за комп сел, уже кличут )
<Hose> Amblnb: мы так, в суе, не берите в голову)
<Amblnb> С ошЫбками
<[Raiden]> лол я тольк осча понял как ник читается
<Lex_S> да вообще, куда мир катится....
<Amblnb> Неправильно понял, то не мягкий знак )
<artus> эх, нет у меня кофе, только чай и апельсинка (
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> точно
<Lex_S> надо диван разложить
<[Raiden]> поменяю ложку кофе на апельсин ) Могу адрес дать.
<Lex_S> а то проснуться с отпечатанной на лице клавиатуре некайф
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb> Все видят где символы потёрты )
<Lex_S> да тут как ни странно, не потёрто ничего)
<Lex_S> компу повезло меньше
<Lex_S> больше не буду брать корпуса с вентилляцией в верхней части корпуса
<Amblnb> У меня на крышке ИБП стоит и как гляну на такой корпус, сразу думаю у меня бы были проблемы с темперотурой..
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то прослушал. Почему с верхней плохо?
<artus> всякую фигну которую на системник бросаеш сдувает )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> учту  в будущем.
<Amblnb> фигасе там вентилятор ))
<artus> хотя газовый ключ фиг сдует :D
<[Raiden]> комент на релиз кед: Кажется, Линусу пора возвращаться в лоно КДЕ :)
<[Raiden]> он сча переходит на опенсусе и видимо с хфце
<artus> [Raiden], я даже боюсь упростить сию фразу )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Интересн очем проба дебиана закончится или закончилась
<artus> а вообще все на дебиан с гномошелом )
<[Raiden]> он обещал в интервью
<artus> баронос говорит он там сказочный )
<Lex_S> [03:19:18] <[Raiden]> Я чего-то прослушал. Почему с верхней плохо? если туда попало пиво, то всем внутренностям будет нехорошо
<[Raiden]> гг )
<Amblnb> Надо биокомп покупать )
<[Raiden]> он же юзер гнома3, что он ещё мог сказать.
<[Raiden]> хотя верю.
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: хехе
<artus> [Raiden], не, он его упорно проверил на всем до чего дотянулся) на визи вроде как вообще без вопросов
<[Raiden]> на релизе т.е.?
<[Raiden]> я путаю кто там кто
<[Raiden]> или на анстейбле
<artus> ну щас же 6й , он на 7м тестил, с репами тестинга
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> говорит стабильнее некуда и вроде как работает все
<Lex_Sh> всё
<Lex_Sh> инет начал помирать
<[Raiden]> скорее всего ГШ чем нвоее, тем лучше, в данный момент.
<artus> ну на федоре оно еще новее вроде, но видать не так адекватно
<[Raiden]> хотя может в деиане особенно
<[Raiden]> мб )
<artus> вобщем клиент скорее жив чем мертв и вполне можно пробовать перебиратся
<[Raiden]> только не советую это говорить федорщикам на жабер ру. Для них гном3 сча святое. Политика партии.
<artus> ибо на юнити не то что желания нет , скорее наоборот )
<Lex_Sh> ну в общем снофф вам и утра
<Lex_Sh> а я пойду пару часов попытаюсь поспать
<artus> а кеды они и в африке кеды , тоже не нужны ))
<[Raiden]> Я там одному посоветовал попробовать мате . На меня так накинулись...
<artus> Lex_Sh, давай
<[Raiden]> artus:на самом деле нужен кто-то один, для начала.
<[Raiden]> но это видимо не наступит )
<artus> [Raiden], угу) и каждый начнет тянуть одеяло в свою сторону )
<artus> блин, массэфект только в марте будет  (((
<[Raiden]> а дьяблу3 снова перенесли
<[Raiden]> я уже начал забывать что хотел в неё поиграть
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> нада квн натянуть за 3-6й год, с хедлайнерами аля пятигорск и иже с ними, ато чегой то совсем прикололся )
<[Raiden]> качать и смотреть квн я как-то не догадался.
<artus> да я сейчас на тытубе пятигорск смотрю, под стол сползая, надо вытянуть высшую лигу всю ))) ибо сейчас таких уже не делают )
<[Raiden]> а ссылку кинь
<artus> [Raiden], http://goo.gl/D95N8
<artus> по списку и смотрю )
<artus> кстати, а если заюзать minitube то будет вообще сказка )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-26
<sharikoff> artus: тыц тыц
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<baronos> истину глаголите, гш чем новее тем лучше :D
<artus> baronos, спать иди а не гш пили в такую рань )
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<baronos> artus: гыы, я проснулся, щас в военкомат поеду (наверно) хотя хз -17 я машину не заведу((
<artus> ой, у нас -15 :(
<baronos> ветер + влажность повышенная, все перемерзает к чертям((
<baronos> а вот и через гугл хром в версии гш 3,2,2,1 можно ставить расширения с сайта))
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык у квн появился офф канал на тытрубе
<skai-falkorr> и игры туда заливают сча активно
<valaam1986> всем ку! может кто знает, какой хороший производитель витой пары, мне надо для улицы?
<skai-falkorr> valaam1986: бери великий и ужасный noname
<SAPetrovich> valaam1986, amp
<scogra> что за формат такой: *.xlsm? что буква м значит?
<skai-falkorr> m=megacool
<valaam1986> спс! <skai-falkorr> <SAPetrovich>
<valaam1986> skai-falkorr: вот только производитель noname  говорит за себя, что то я о таком не слышал:)
<valaam1986> как полностью снести с машины wine и все следы о нем? достаточно ли будет только из центра приложений?
<baronos> и потом папку ~/.wine снеси
<valaam1986> спс!
<sig_wall> valaam1986: ещё в .local/share/applications/ надо убрать папки и файлы с wine в названии
<sig_wall> это привязки файлов к установленным приложениям
<valaam1986> sig_wall: спс
<kobzar> re
<Irvingel> Добрый день!
<chapt> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Irvingel> подскажите пожалуйста, открыта в общий доступ папка (с правами на запись) но из сети не позволяет изменять файл, но позволяет создавать.
<Irvingel> при этом эти файлы я могу изменять только с правами рута (пользователь nobody группа nogroup)
<Irvingel> как настроить чтоб позволял изменять мои файлы по сети и я мог изменять созданные из сети?
<User805[web]> помогите решить вот эту проблему - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=181410.0
<User805[web]> ау
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AiHtsZQmOMo/TyDnk-lhC_I/AAAAAAAAgcc/PsnA1rrc9_o/w402/tumblr_lydwaiUc2a1qa1suqo1_500.jpg
<skai-falkorr> эт крутая весч
<himik> skai-falkorr: это что за хрень?
<[nicloay]> ктонибудь имел опыт с webstat или webalizer - у меня 3 кеширующих прокси - мне нужна общая статистика по ним, из затого что они работают на один сайт - это стандартная фича или нет ?
<SergeyIT> himik, как я понимаю - гостиничный номер
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: це комплект белья
<skai-falkorr> я такой хотеть
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а может qtcreater выдавать ошибку из-за Unity5?
<baronos> tagezi: тссс, юнити5 это и есть ошибка :D
<tagezi> baronos: ну, не знаю.. она вроде быстрее работает, да и вообще глюков стало меньше помоему.. единственное две проги не идут
<tagezi> qtcreator и liferea
<baronos> верю, я шучу, просто я ярый тригномер))
<bosyi> и в 5 юнити остался для меня один неприятный баг еще с 11.10. вот не всегда когда ты нажимаешь super открывается dash.
<tagezi> bosyi: а я даже не знал об этом )))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня юнити2д (12.04) - работает все
<bosyi> tagezi, незнал про комбинацию клавиш?
<bosyi> SergeyIT, почему для себя выбрали 2д?
<baronos> SergeyIT: дык это лтс, она же стабильная))
<SergeyIT> bosyi, видео слабое, и драйвера не ставлю
<bosyi> SergeyIT, понятно. я как то не заморичаваюсь с видео. у меня ноут 4 летний с встроеннной интел - работает.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, у меня 2-х летний нетбук с интел видео - юнити тормозит
 * tagezi ушёл копать
<SergeyIT> от прапорщика до следующего столба?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я вот думаю в какую сторону
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не знаю, никогда такого не было
<tagezi> может если выкопаю, то и лазарус нормально начнёт работать, а не через бубен, пляски и мат
<SergeyIT> так и лазарус нормально работает )
<tagezi> а у меня только через консоль
<SergeyIT> что то у тебя с системой
<bosyi> SergeyIT, ну у меня на 1 летнем нетбуке не тормозит вроде. но правда linux оттуда пришлось снести и поставить 7 так как купил монитор внешний, а в линуксе при просмотре видео разрывы были.. и только в юнити 2д работало
<tagezi> export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 , а потом только lazarus-ide .. и тогда всё нормально.. почти
<tagezi> вот и я думаю что что-то у меня не то с системой
<bosyi> только что пытался перелогититься в юнити 2д посмотреть что как, но в lightdm шестеренки небыло
<werty> привы! кто может посоветовать Linux для Pentium 4
<SergeyIT> bosyi, выбери сначала гостевой вход, а потом свой логин и шестеренка появится
<werty> #ubuntu
<SergeyIT> werty, генту
<tagezi> дада, генту самое то )
<werty> Юзерфрендли имелось ввиду
<SergeyIT> она самая френдли )
<tagezi> она френдли дальше некуда )
<werty> с вами только время терять пока!
<SergeyIT> крутой, однако )
<tagezi> ) гордый, скорее )
<bosyi> SergeyIT, залогинился. ты себе иконки на лаунчере уменьшил?
<himik> хочу ноут http://www.samsung.com/ru/consumer/computers-peripherals/notebooks/ultra-portable/NP700Z3A-S01RU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<himik> но как на нем пойдет убунта, вот в чем вопрос? у кого есть мысли по этому поводу?
<bosyi> сорри за нубский вопрос. gmail умеет работать с smtp. я могу получать почту на почтовый клиент?
<[nicloay]> открываю тебе великую тайну
<[nicloay]> smtp=simple mail transfer protocl
<[nicloay]> все почтовики работают по нему )
<bosyi> [nicloay], сейчас настраиваю почту. что выбрать imap или pop3?
<[nicloay]> оно как :)
<[nicloay]> бери imap
<[Raiden]> да без разницы наверное
<[Raiden]> я всю жизнь по поп3 почту забираю
<tagezi> bosyi: не слушай никого )) иди на гугл ищи мануал по настройке, там всё по шагово растисано )
<[nicloay]> [Raiden]: ну поп3 быстрее.. - из за того что ты ее всегда pop-аешь с сервера :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[nicloay]> но imap круче -из за того что синхронизация с ссервером - и на разных девайсах у тебя все одинаково
<tagezi> bosyi: когда в почту заходишь через браузер, там где настройки есть помощь.. вот там посмотри как настроить )
<Artur__> Привет
<Artur__> Есть ли здесь кто-то кто подскажет как мне на Ubuntu 11.10 устновить принтер Canon LBP2900 расшаренный на Windows XP?
<Artur__> Захожу в добавление принтера, через smb-обзор выбираю принтер, нажимаю ОК, а ничего не происходит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. вопрос на тему munin vs gangila для рисования графиков из 60 серверов и vps. Нужно мониторить проц, озу, нагрузку на сетевые интерфейсы, место на дисках. Чтото nagiosgraph не впечетилил
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочется более менее готового
<bosyi> спасибо всем. пока выберу imap. скажите, а как проверить правильность номера телефона что ты ввел? можно как то попросить отправить себе тестовую смс?
<tagezi> если рекламма посыпиться, значит правильно ввел )
<bosyi> tagezi, серйозно? я вообще поднял старый красивый e-mail который регистрировал давно. еще при регистрации добавил  телефон. но рекламы на него не приходило.
<tagezi> хм. у меня к жене через 2-3 дня где-то начало приходить
<bosyi> я выбрал страну - Украина и ввел номер без международных кодов. просто 063******* или нужно не смотря на то что выбираешь страну ввести полный номер типа +38063******* ?
<k-Jay> Всем привет
<User844[web]> Здравствуйте
<User844[web]> Какие системные требования Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 11.10 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop.
<[Raiden]> это для юнити\гном
<artus> это ты кому ? ))
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> коре2 2ггц+ \4гб рам - так точно не ошибется.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ага, и надцать терабайтов хдд , и видео только невидия)
<Lex_S> )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> munin vs gangila для рисования графиков из 60 серверов и vps.?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ганлия
<[v-8]_jupiter> А почему?)
<SergeyIT> bosyi, пытался уменьшить иконки - не получилось (может из-за юнити2д)
<bosyi> SergeyIT, я к чему написал. я видел на форуме решение от Axa-Ru для уменьшения иконок. он использует ютити 2д из-за энегросбережения.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, соберусь, может гляну )
<kobzar> rosa ацтой
<[Raiden]> конечно
<kobzar> убунту супер линукс
<[Raiden]> мне хватило увидеть ту тему, которую они создали для кде, что бы понять ,что это не те люди , которые смогут поднять мандриву с ног.
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: чё за тема?)
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем!
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: ну, они там изменили дефолтное расположение панелей в дельфине и сделали тему типа элементари для гнома, тольк ос кнопками по виду как в вин7
<FredyBackSlash> такой вопрос подскажите в SVN можно отменить и удалить из репозитория все ревизии после заданой?
<[Raiden]> короче странная попытка из кде сделать вид гнома + кнопки в стиле вин7, у юзера кде вызыват негодование )
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> теперь вранцузский дистр , наследник мандривы - mageia
<[v-8]_jupiter> FredyBackSlash: тебе откатить чтото нужно или просто хочешь все удалить? Если просто уалить то не можно.
<[Raiden]> а мандрива... Даже не знаю что это теперь )
<baronos> магея только из-за гном3 смотрел, так же нестабильно держится 3,3,4 как в раухайд) гном-сеттинг-демон падает как будто крест животворящий увидел)
<FredyBackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: просто откатить какой-то файл я могу, просто потом в репозитории всеравно остаются все изменения, в пот удалить совсем было-бы интерестно
<[Raiden]> ты наверное разраатываемую магею смотрел
<[Raiden]> отсюда нестабильная версия
<[Raiden]> гнома
<[Raiden]> http://www.muylinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Mandriva-2011_icons.jpg
<[Raiden]> кому-то возможно шот покажется не страшным. Но есть 1 ньюанс.
<baronos> [Raiden]: а вот "стабле" магея на гном 3,2,1 отлично как и везде работает, там кстати они сделали нормалдьно комбинацию клавиш для управления в меню обзор, в отличии от других дистров.
<[Raiden]> Мандрива всегда ыла дистром с уклоном на кде и юзер кде хочет видеть кде, а не эту попытку всё перерисовать по своему.
<baronos> гыы, а мне наконец то нравятся иконки в этом кде)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: поправка.это не долфин в стиле наутиолуса.это долфин в стиле проводника
<[v-8]_jupiter> FredyBackSlash: тогда не можно. Пересоздай репозиторий с нужно ревизии
<[v-8]_jupiter> zabbix ктото использует для рисования графиков с удаленных машин?. Как он с большим количеством хостов справлется
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> тема в стиле гтк была бы ещё приемлемой. Можно поворчат ьи пережить. Но кнопки в стиле вин7 это уже слишком )
<FredyBackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: не так не интерестно.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык наши же делали.а нашим слово линукс ругательно.ты мсвс видел?от тотож
<SergeyIT> bosyi: уменьшил иконки в лаунчере, в 12.04 немного иначе
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: жесть
<Lex_S> зачем же так извращаться
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: Я думаю что они верят, что сделали лучше.
<baronos> http://blogs.gnome.org/juanje/2011/08/24/useful-tool-for-working-with-hardware-integration/
<Lex_S> пусть верят, чё
<Lex_S> главное что выбор есть
<baronos> не плохо мультитач в гш работает http://people.gnome.org/~carlosg/oggs/multitouch.ogg
<skai-falkorr> Видеозаписи с избирательных участков на президентских выборах не будут выложены в открытый доступ.
<skai-falkorr> я б даж сказал ВНЕЗАПНО
<chapt> господа, кто работал с мускуловской БД
<chapt> интересует не установка а именно выборка данных
<Pasha_49> Всем привет! Кто разбирается как выдирать данные из вывода программы, с помощью awk или sed, или скриптами какими?
<Lex_S> чем awk не устроил?
<[Raiden]> немножко умею. Смотря что.
<Pasha_49> да хоть чем, у меня не получается
<Pasha_49> Например каждую секунду запущенная программа выдает такую строку:
<Pasha_49> status SCVYL | signal  24% | snr  78% | ber 0 | unc 0 | FE_HAS_LOCK
<Pasha_49> как отсюда например выдрать snr?
<Pasha_49> cfvj pyfxtybt
<Pasha_49> само значение
<[Raiden]> когда стобцы - удбен авк, сек
<Pasha_49> и как лучше программу запускать? Запускать её в скрине, и из него брать данные, или при каждом обращении запускать программу?
<Pasha_49> Мне это надо для заббикса, потом эти данные по snmp передам
<[Raiden]> echo "status SCVYL | signal  24% | snr  78% | ber 0 | unc 0 | FE_HAS_LOCK" |awk -F\| '{print $3}'
<[Raiden]> -F задает разделитель. По умолчанию пробел.
<Pasha_49> хм, спасибо. Из это строки выводит нужные данные
<[Raiden]> авк сложнее чем я показал, я просто отдельные моменыт помню.
<Pasha_49> а как например теперь выдрать из самой запущенной программы?
<Pasha_49> Как обратиться к её выводу или логу
<[Raiden]> ну так же наверное , если она на экран выводит
<[Raiden]> прогнейм | авк ....
<Pasha_49> имя программы, которое в процессх висит?
<Pasha_49> Например три таких проги будет запущено, как к определенной?
<[Raiden]> если срока не одна, то сложнее. Сначала надо оставить нужную. Тут по разнму можно и по номеру строки и по тексту определенному , с помощью sed
<[Raiden]> а выводить куда они будут?
<[Raiden]> если в файл, то например cat file |awk ...
<Pasha_49> с помощью башевского или перловского скрипта буду забирать эти данные, и передавать в snmpd
<[Raiden]> сли надо постоянно , пишешь цикл с нужной задержкой
<Pasha_49> сспасибо
<[Raiden]> это уже на баше
<Pasha_49> С циклом справлюсь наверное
<[Raiden]> сча полно инфы на русском, про сед\авк или перл и регекспы.
<Pasha_49> интересно как обращаться к определенной программе.  Например в скрине будут запущенны программы. Как их найти
<[Raiden]> некотоыре и на питоне строки парсят
<Pasha_49> почитаю)
<SergeyIT> bosyi: глюки с уменьшением размера иконок, переписывать лаунчер надо
<bosyi> SergeyIT, понятно. может еще до выхода релиза тикую опцию сделают.
<SergeyIT> bosyi: судя по коду, там этого не предусмотрено (
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<kobzar> понг
<bosyi> ради интереса подобрал ключ ( wep ) к роутеру соседа. скорость правда маленькая 300кб/c. еще и админка роутера не запаролена. что ли поменять пароль) жду негодующих коментов в свою сторону
<devrvk> а что тут негодовать-то, проффесор-ЛАПУХ :)
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: меняй название на freewifi и все
<bosyi> lol
<bosyi> только для начала нужно убедиться что у него безлимитка
<skai-falkorr> узнай провайдера и попробуй узнать какой может быть тариф
<SergeyIT> сначала надо посмотреть, кто подключился к тебе
<bosyi> SergeyIT, не понял.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, через твой роутер сосед давно ходит в инет
<amigo> на самом деле это твой интернет
<bosyi> lol. сомневаюсь.
<amigo> а добрый сосед его раздает всем по 300
<bosyi> щас переконектюсь от соседа посмотреть какой ip-шник-провайдер
<Xoma[web]> Есть кто живой?))
<Lex_S> !ask | Xoma[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Xoma[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Xoma[web]> ok
<Xoma[web]> проблема с настройкой pulse
<Xoma[web]> при смене трека в плеере или другом проигрывателе слетает настройка аудио
<Xoma[web]> система 5.1
<Xoma[web]> меняется на 2.0
<Xoma[web]> если песни переключаютя сами то все отлично работает
<Xoma[web]> можете помочь?
<Lex_S> не жди что тебе ответят моментально)
<Xoma[web]> спс
<[Raiden]> я не зю
<tagezi> всем привет )
 * tagezi думает где найти патч для выпрямления рук
<andrex> hi
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> все замерзли..
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> я кажись обновился до 12.04
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -dc
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, кеды 4.8 уже поставил?
<[Raiden]> а как же (ц)
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> 4.8 хорошие. Анимация отрисовки в дельфине несколько непривычная, а так ок.
<[Raiden]> квин ускорился
<[Raiden]> и икон-онли таскбар плазмойд в  комплекте теперь
<[Raiden]> по ка что у них наметился прогрес в плане стабильности и скорости.
<[Raiden]> ещё могу заметить, что эта версия на ппа появиась прям в день релиза.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<tagezi> да.. скорость радует вообще )
<tagezi> помоему разработка под мобильные платформы не проходит даром ))
<[Raiden]> если так будет дальше, то у сусе будет на + меньше. Я туда сбегать хотел отчасти потому, что резво собирают кде.
<Nor8>   Я вот подумал, куда бы мигрировали юзеры злооси, если вдруг в микрософте решились бы на эксперимент как с гномом? )))
<[Raiden]> вин8 выйдет - посмотрим.
<[Raiden]> как оно будет
<tagezi> на убунту.. Юнити напоминает от части семёрку )
<[Raiden]> виста на мой взгляд сделала отток в сторону Линукс, вин7 это немного исправила. А  как будет в вин8 - будет видно
<tagezi> поставят себе кде )
<Nor8>  Вин 7 самый удачный релиз пока что среди всех злооси ))))
<tagezi> будут отдавать мс по смешаной лицензии )
<[Raiden]> может пригодится кому, на лоре нашел http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0126/h_1327602304_9757634_36b0f1bf40.png
<tagezi> не.. для меня кедики тяжелые
<shenmue> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?content=102362&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=dc632b3a9bb7f83491601d6eb2df750d вот тоже в кедах
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну почти как у меня на гноме, похуже только, попроще )))))
<[Raiden]> перелез значит с хфце на гном?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: -^
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Давно, откатился на 11.04 ))
<[Raiden]> а.. вот оно ка.
<[Raiden]> к
<Nor8> Да, именно такъ. Не могу без компиза, эмеральда и гнома )))
<Nor8> Хотя недавно видел, что эмеральд для 11.10 собрали )))
<Nor8> Но гном там пока еще сыроват.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как, 12.04 быстрее чем 11.10?
<tagezi> Ubuntu Tweak пишет "очистите систему так, как будто она была только что установленна"
<tagezi> самый прикол, что уже чистит минут 15, а я только что её установил )
<Sergey_IT> я твик не ставил
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, по ощущениям да, побыстрей
<Sergey_IT> я, просто, давно на ней
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: только багов пока многовато.. но я думаю через месяцок поправят
<Sergey_IT> и новых добавят
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати.. ты чем пользуешься в лазаре, что бы к мускулу 5.5 запросы делать?
<Sergey_IT> но много багов нет, вообще то
<Sergey_IT> я лазарус уже не использую, на кутю перешел
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, больше чем а 11.10 ) покране мере часто вылезает окошко "программа сделала ошибку, отправить ..."
<Sergey_IT> ну бывает, но это мелочи...
<korvin>  че за counter.yadro.ru? как фф сказать, штоб он не пытался к нему коннектится?
<artus> рекламная площадка
<Nor8> Запретить адблоком
<shenmue> хы
<korvin> хм...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так в лазарусе БД компоненты есть...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да.. я работал с мускулом 5.2
<tagezi> ну там ещё есть, просто с остальными базами я не разбирался пока
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с qt лучше разбирайся, паскаль не для линукса (непопулярен, хотя язык хороший)
<User812[web]> Здраствуйте господа, установил я бубунту 11.10 и странным образом он занял около 10 гб.. что-то тут не так)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да разберусь.. хотя я не понимаю почему он не популярен. простой, удобный... если нормально освоить, то и с памятью позволяет работать
<tagezi> User812[web]: почисти )
<User812[web]> да создавал новый раздел то) с 0 так сказать)
<User812[web]> как позырить чем занято что?
<User812[web]> команда в терминале
<User812[web]> ну имею ввиду команду чтобы увидеть данные о разделах
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, создатели ОС не поддержали, МС - бросил, ради басика....
<[Raiden]> User812[web]: гуи не подойдет?
<[Raiden]> посмотри программы gdmap и baobab
<[Raiden]> а в консоли...
<[Raiden]> du , ncdu , ls
<[Raiden]> ..mc :)
<shenmue> расковырять да посмотреть
<User812[web]> имел ввиду df -h но уже нашел)
<tagezi> ну раз нашёл )
<User812[web]> дзенькую)
<[Raiden]> дф же не показывает где и чем
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думаю что здесь, наверное, просто стремление подражать, а просто поддержка
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/402676/3350c6f8
<tagezi> как эту фигню убрать?
<tagezi> арт-гет пурге и ремове говорят её не существует
<artus> ручками небось собирал
<tagezi> нет.. удалить перед обновлением дистрибутива забыл
<tagezi> оп.. а хотя.. я когда модуль собирал, пересобиралось ядро лазаря
<tagezi> artus: нужно сырцы поставить и make remove&
<tagezi> ?
<artus> tagezi, ну если повезет )
<artus> tagezi, checkinstall есть вобщето стоб деб собрать)
<korvin> ыы, какой убогий значек у лазаруса
<korvin> странно, что у питона тоже какой-то не такой
<korvin> вроде ж у них был нормальный
<tagezi> artus: лазарус сам себя пересобирает, когда мобули доставляешь.. откуда ж я знал
<tagezi> artus: хотя если честно, я не уверен что кроме этого значка что-то есть.. так как он вообще не работает
<korvin> запусти из терминала
<tagezi> korvin: нормальные у них значки.. это юнити над ними издевается )
<tagezi> Приложение 'lazarus-ide' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<tagezi> =)
<korvin> да ладно, юнити издевается, над девхелп не издевается, а над этими да =)
<tagezi> тоесть у меня его нет
<korvin> убунта не хочет, чтоб ты програмил =)
<tagezi> оно паскаль не любит )
<korvin> но питон-то за что?
<tagezi> блин.. ну в лом програмерам было красоту наводить и они просто увеличили значки в размере и всё
<tagezi> тоэтому они такие пиксельнутые
<korvin> дык вроде раньше у питона все нормально было со значком =/ одно слово — юнити...
<[Raiden]> лине по ходу проблема с постепенным ростом. Он развивается путем революций
<[Raiden]> причем в цикле
<[Raiden]> поэтому уже 20 + лет, а иконки всё кривые
<[Raiden]> другие, но кривые
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> так подумалось
<[Raiden]> сколько есть тем иконок?
<[Raiden]> тысячи
<[Raiden]> сколько нужно?
<[Raiden]> одна
<korvin> и не только иконок =)
<korvin> тем для gtk2 тоже километры, а толку, почти все либо страшные, либо похожи друг на друга, как две капли
<Sergey_IT> из иконок постепенно будет создана новая (старая) письменность - иероглифы
<tagezi> )
<User458[web]> подскажите, не интегрируется система с видеокартой радео  HD 6755G2 Dual , что делать?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: насчет одна.. не уверен.. они по разному отрисованы, и думаю, те которые корявые совсем, они быстрее бегают на слабых машинках
<[Raiden]> ну наверное, памяти меньше занимают и т.д.
 * tagezi думает, что пора заканчивать разговаривать с программами
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны, сча железо гораздо доступней чем 3-5 или 10 лет назад.
<[Raiden]> а память вообще стала стоить как мусор.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, посмотри содержание файла /home/tagezi/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<User458[web]> помогите пожалуйста
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо.. да там есть упоминание лазаря..
<tagezi> просто потереть строки?
<[Raiden]> в конце концов можно и две и  100, и вообещ сколько угодно. Но какое-то одно так сказать официальное лицо.
<[Raiden]> которое бы все эти 20+ лет перерисовывалось ы и улучшалось
<[Raiden]> но такого нет
<[Raiden]> каждый рисует своё.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, аккуратно, с сохранением копии
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в этом и прелесть линукс.. не нравиться - сделай сам )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, буду эксперементировать
<[Raiden]> есть и + и - такого решения.  )
<NoOova> Господа, добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел что бы он по другому равзивался.  Может как фрибсд или типа того. Ну что бы их было поменьше ,а разработка была более централизованной
<[Raiden]> в том числе такой фигни как иконка
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, только непонятно, почему после сноса лазаруса иконка где-то сохранилась, хотя может куда-то скопировалась...
<NoOova> Народ почему у меня сочетание клавиш   Alt + Ctrl + PrintScreen + B   открывает наутилус?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, это у тебя надо спросить )
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: Тссс я жду что кто нибудь попробует
<artus> @kban --host NoOova 86400 не стоит
<artus> по ходу 1н попробовал )
<artus> Sergey_IT, ходил проверять? )))
<Sergey_IT> ага ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, не помогло ))
<tagezi> походу это просто документы к которым обращался..
<tagezi> навалом ссылок на книжки и тп
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, поищи поиском по файлам в домашней директории, может найдешь
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, /home/tagezi/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite - вот здесь твой лазарус сидит
<tagezi> ~/.local/share/aplications/ вот тут поудалял.. удалилось из установленных.. щас дальше посмотрю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и чем мне его из базы выковырять? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, получается...
<tagezi> щас поставлю ковырялку, поковыряю базу
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, про копию не забудь всех activity.sqlite-* файлов
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: лан, спасибо.. мне через 4 часа вставать уже.. завтра продолжу..
<tagezi> блин, убунта всё пишит, за последний месяй све документы которые открывал, и програмки записаны.. жесть
<tagezi> всем бай
<x2013> может кто подскажет нет звука "танцы" с alsomixerom, pulseaudio, oss не кчему не привели, система определяет устройство и драйвера к нему, а звука нет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-27
<kobzar> ку
<User162[web]> помогите с установкой ктонибудь
<Resager> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, какой программой можно запустить программу (откомпелированную) в пошаговом режиме и по мере её загрузке изменить в памяти некоторые значения переменных (ну или если их отделить невозможно, то просто область пам
<Resager> яти)
<User162[web]> при загрузке с лайв сд в режиме номодесет система загружается но без графической оболочки
<User162[web]> графическая система Radeon HD 6755G2 Dual
<Resager> User162[web]: а зачем тебе грузиться именно в "номодесет" и как пишется на английском?
<User162[web]> потому что без nomodeset после логотипа убунту дисплей выключается,точнее дисплей работает но без подсветки
<Resager> User162[web]: ноутбук?
<Resager> хотя да, видео карта же такая..
<User162[web]> HP Pavilion dv6-6101er да
<Resager> User162[web]: погугли по своей видеокарте, просто в дистрибутиве конфликт видимо, если ставить. то просто с консоли дрова на видео карту свою поставить, а потом гнома/юнити.
<User162[web]> сейчас установлен дистрибутив opensuse и тоже грузиться только через nomodeset
<User162[web]> никто не сталкивался с этим?
<Resager> нет, я сталкивался только с те. что без параметра -noapic не грузилося
<User162[web]> кстати возможно проблема именно в гноме,минт с гномом тоже не хочет грузиться, а сузя у меня с кедами работает
<User347[web]> привет всем
<User347[web]> Кто-нибудь можт помочь?
<User162[web]> чем?
<User347[web]> Установил на виртуальной машине (vmware) feng office. Сделал всё по инструкции - http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-feng-office-suite-web-server-on-ubuntu-server-10.10 В самом конце не удаётся открыть предлагаемую страницу - http://fengserver/feng_community/   Помогите разобраться Как я понял, дÐ
<Resager> User162[web]: тебе обязательно гном? Поставь что-нибудь другое, или гном другой версии
<User162[web]> нет,не обязательно,вот юнити очень понравилась
<Lex_S> !255 |User347[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User347[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User162[web]> может стоит попробовать лтс версию?
<Resager> User162[web]: стоит перепробовать все а потом спрашивать.
<User162[web]> надо сначала узнать стоит ли этого
<User347[web]> Установил на виртуальной машине (vmware) feng office. Сделал всё по инструкции - http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-feng-office-suite-web-server-on-ubuntu-server-10.10
<User347[web]> В самом конце не удаётся открыть предлагаемую страницу - http://fengserver/feng_community/
<Resager> User162[web]: предугадать сложно. Никто не знает какой конфликт у тебя там
<User347[web]>  Помогите разобраться Как я понял, должно открыться окно настройки виртуального хостинга.
<User347[web]> p.S. apache нормально стартует и выдаёт it work. phpmyadmin тоже открывал, так что связка LAMP работает.
<Resager> User347[web]: посмотри лог ошибок апача
<Resager> User347[web]: ещё глянь /etc/apache2/sites-available там конфиги сайтов разрешенных. Ещё возможно рестарт апача требуется после добавления сайта
<Resager> User347[web]: вообще по localhost заходит на страничку какую-либо?
<Resager> User347[web]: И, да, насколько я помню, lamp - сборка апача+пхп и т.д. и апач поэтому не по адресу /etc/.... находится
<User347[web]> Resager: при вводе локалхост пишет it's work
<Resager> User347[web]: проверь ещё через пхпадмин есть ил в базе созданный таблицы, и в списке процессов глянь вот свою штуковину, которую ставишь. Конфиги и логи апача повторяю погляди
<User347[web]> Resager: я в phpmyadmin не силён, как я вижу с левом углу есть список созданный мной fengdb и mysql (23). только меня настораживает что в fengdb нет чисел в скобках...
<Resager> User347[web]: это плохо. Это имя базы данных, а в скобках количество таблиц.. но таблицы может быть при первом запуске создаются, мало ли
<User347[web]> Resager: я тоже так подумал, поэтому не стал ничего там делать, т.к. не делал этого раньше..
<Resager> User347[web]: попробуй зайти на localhost/feng/feng_community/
<User347[web]> Resager: чувак ты гений!!!!!!!!!!!!огромное спс тебе!!!)))))
<kobzar> 0_j
<kobzar> 0_o
<User347[web]> Resager: Я вчера весь день убил на разных сайтах разный этап установки и разные ссылки чтобы появилась эта самая страничка)))
<User347[web]> Resager: блин даже не знаю как тебя благодарить))) спс ещё раз
<Resager> User347[web]: просто нужно представлять себе как работает апач)) да незашто
<Resager> *не за что =\
<vir0id> здарова бандиты!!!! меня видно????
<User347[web]> Resager: просто кто то советовал ip вводить сервера писать подобное, кто-то просто localhost_feng ну и т.п.)))Блин как всегда всё оказалось банально просто)))
<User347[web]> vir0id: привет. да видно)
<vir0id> это хорошо. сижу в толчке и настраиваю андройдный ирц клиентик
<Resager> User347[web]: видишь что, путь /var/www/ - это папка сайта по умолчанию, после установки апача. А у тебя в подкаталоги  была скопировано все. Ты можешь выложить все в отдельную папку в домашней директории, создав сайт на своем сервере. Учись)
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Resager> привет
<Resager> !help debugger
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help debugger'
<Evilkiss> Как жизня молодёжь?
<Evilkiss> Помощь нужна кому-то?
<User347[web]> Resager: там щас этап установки, я тут ознакамливаюсь, я так понимаю, что ты имеешь виду, что мне в любом случае придётся перенести все файлы в домашнюю директорию, чтобы сайт заработал?)
<Resager> Evilkiss: да
<Evilkiss> Resager: ух,ты...
<Resager> Evilkiss:  ПОдсказал бы мне кто какой и как отладчик использовать для пошагового запуска приложения и контроля/редактирования переменных
<Resager> User347[web]: не обязательно. Просто для удобства, если надо будет.
<Evilkiss> Resager: мммм, даже и не знаю чем тут помочь...
<Resager> Evilkiss: печаль. Сегодня все утро код в hex режиме проссматривал, искал нужные параметры.. но программа защищена не тривиально))
<Evilkiss> Я вот смотрю, что в убунту 11.04 устранена проблема с двумя мониторами при использавание separate screen?
<User347[web]> Resager: просто у меня задача была развернуть на vmware отдельную виртуалку ubuntu и на ней установить этот самы feng office для того, чтобы сотрудники могли непосредственно через браузер заходить с винды
<SergeyIT> Resager, здесь ломкой не занимаются
<Resager> SergeyIT: это не ломка) просто нужно значение переменной одной изменить))
<SergeyIT> "(11:33:29 AM) Resager: .. но программа защищена не тривиально"
<Evilkiss> Resager: ясно, ну я с vmware пока ещё мало знаком, совсем недавно сам себе только установил виртуалку
<Resager> SergeyIT: неправильно выразился.
<Resager> Evilkiss: а сейчас сайт не на виртуалке или уже там?
<SergeyIT> Resager, следи за языком ))
<Resager> SergeyIT: Буду стараться)
<Resager> Evilkiss: Просто если предоставлять доступ к виртуальной машине сервера посредством интернет или локальной сети, то можно переброс портов делать на IP адрес виртуалки ^_^
<zoidb_> Всем привет
<zoidb_> подскажите как установить 2.6.38 ядро в ubuntu 11.10?
<SergeyIT> zoidb_, а там какое сейчас?
<zoidb_> 3.0
<zoidb_> 3.0.0.15
<zoidb_> 3.0.0-15
<zoidb_> smp_lock.h с 2.6.39 ядра нету, а он мне нужен, как-нибудь помимо установки старого ядра это можно исправить?
<SergeyIT> zoidb_, посмотреть, чем его заменили
<zoidb_> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/6542509
<zoidb_> BKL убрали в 39-м ядре, поэтому у тебя оно там тоже не собирается.
<zoidb_> http://communities.vmware.com/thread/333694
<zoidb_> This is Identfied on the net as an issue starting at the 2.6.39 kernel when they removed several deprecated headers I believe
<zoidb_> его не заменили, а просто убрила по-моему
<SergeyIT> zoidb_, так посмотри что в хидере было, на что ругается, может это теперь в другом хидере... или вообще переписали, тогда ой...
<SergeyIT> zoidb_, сорсы надо под нужное ядро, а не наоборот
<zoidb_> мне просто нужно установить драйвер для RTL8192
<baronos> zoidb_: http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x
<zoidb_> Supports USB devices based on the RTL8192U chipset.    Introduced in Linux 2.6.33,5 added and enabled at linux-2.6 2.6.32-16.
<zoidb_> у меня 3.0.0.15
<zoidb_> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188RU
<zoidb_> RTL8188RU подойдут, но что такое Kernel 3.0.2 ?
<zoidb_> точнее где его достать)
<zoidb_> в репозитарии нету
<zoidb_> может есть альтернативные для ядер ubuntu?
<nicloay> народ, а кто имеет опыт, нагрузка на сайт 50 тысяч уников в месяц это большая или нет?
<Civilian> nicloay: скорее надо смотреть по количеству народа в день, это скорее средне-мелкая
<nicloay> 6 тыщ в день уникальных
<Civilian> или лучше по запросам в секунду
<Civilian> nicloay: ну средняя где-то
<Civilian> бывает намного больше
<Civilian> и уники это тоже не очень показательно в плане нагрузки
<Civilian> nicloay: разве твоему сайту не все равно?
<nicloay> ну да. я понимаю - думаю насчет того как оптимизировать  - в плане железа и конфигов на mysql
<yurau> nicloay: у меня 3500, реальных думаю 10-50. остальное поисковае системы и вирусы
<yurau> nicloay: в сутки
<nicloay> а у тебя что за железо - и что крутится ?
<yurau> nicloay: а ты посмотри нагрузку на систему. если проц свободен то зачем оптимизировать
<yurau> nicloay: у меня платный хостинг
<nicloay> проц свободен - я просто в этом деле нуб - пытаюсь понять насколько хватит всего.
<yurau> yurau: чтоб сайт не тормозил ограничь логи и все
<yurau> я так и сделал
<nicloay> тоесть IO  на диск сильно влияет ?
<yurau> да
<yurau> у тебя же не ssd
<nicloay> не - я думаю что там обычные диски
<nicloay> тоесть теоритически - если все объекты (php и sql) закешированы в память - то логи не влияют
<yurau> нуу, а какая у тебя конфигурация ПО?
<kaljan> Добрый день, кто-нибудь ставил убунту на asus eeepc 900 ?
<zoidb_> сори, разобрался с realteck скачал всё норм установилось, всем спасибо
<yurau> kaljan: нет никто :)
<nicloay> yurau: 8гб 1 проц с двумя потоками - типа vps  - насчет жеского вроде бы softraid
<yurau> kaljan: а в чем вопрос?
<nicloay> из обычных винтов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта присвоила для флешки в телефоне букву. и теперь монтирует ее в /mnt/o как вернуть id тома?
<kaljan> самого вопроса на данный момент нет, он наверняка возникнет в процессе установки ) думаю ставить какую-нибудь старую версию,
<Lex_S> kaljan: чтоб небыло проблем ставь 11.10
<yurau> JohnDoe_71Rus: что так сильно волнует. работает и ладно
<Lex_S> а то ставят древний хлам который уже не поддерживаются, потом вопросы задают как то или иное починить
<kaljan> а потом буду отрубать все свистелки и перделки )
<Lex_S> как вариант
<yurau> Lex_S: или наоборот 12.04 и спрашивают почему у меня не работает
<Lex_S> поставить туда какойнить openbox и норм
<Lex_S> хехе
<yurau> kaljan: ставь 11.04. там гном 2
<Lex_S> ну обычно .04 версии удачные)
<Lex_S> помню ещё на 9.04 альфе сидел, норм, ничё не падало
<Lex_S> а потом я её сломал
<yurau> Lex_S: я с 9.04 начинал. хорошая система была. все были в восторге
<kaljan> 10.04
<yurau> kaljan: что?
<kaljan> ну вот тут можно скачать 11 10 и 10 04
<yurau> kaljan: не обращай внимание. доверься своим чувствам kaljan!
<yurau> :)
<kaljan> :D
<SergeyIT>  kaljan, попробуй с лайвСД
<yurau> оо точно.
<yurau> только ему надо флешку делать
<kaljan> флешка-то есть
<kaljan> щас забацаю
<yurau> kaljan: твой нетбук кокого года появился в продаже?
<Lex_S> 900й это помоему один из первых
<kaljan> вопрос на засыпку, на самом деле, мопед не мой, а подруги )
<yurau> kaljan: она любит юнити?
<yurau> kaljan: есть предположение что он будет kaljan: тормозить
<yurau> kaljan: тогда делай как я 11.04 гном 2
<kaljan> вот вот, может еще попробовать xubuntu )
<yurau> гном 2 тормозить не будет
<yurau> kaljan: а xubuntu для гиков
<kaljan> ну тут стоит какой-то линух уже, кстати
<kaljan> только какой - я понятия не имею
<yurau> наверно суси десктоп?
<kaljan> и клавиатура залита кофе, поэтому буквы не пропечатываются :D
<TNH> ^))
<yurau> kaljan: напечатай там lsb_release -a
<yurau> узнаешь наверно что за система
<yurau> kaljan: если клава не печатает то разбери его на запчасти а потом выкини
<kaljan> :)
<yurau> kaljan: что выдает команда?
<kaljan> секунду, сейчас я на виртуальной клавиатуре мышкой натыкаю
<yurau> kaljan: сделай из него сервер, заходить на него с другого компа
<ViruSkin> приветы
<ViruSkin> вот у меня такая проблема, после любой команды, терминал "зависает" и начинает печатать снизу, ctrl-z не помогает выйти с команды
<ViruSkin> работаю через ssh
<ViruSkin> аутентификация проходит нормально
<ViruSkin> ls показывает директори.
<ViruSkin> а вот другие команды не хотят выполняться
<yurau> после какой команды зависает?
<yurau> ViruSkin: сыход из команды это ctrl+c
<ViruSkin> ctrl+c тоже не помогает
<ViruSkin> ну вот делаю ls, директории выводит, а когда делаю ls /home то уже зависает
<kaljan> :D:D lsb-release -a command not found
<kaljan> все печально :D
<yurau> kaljan: ошибка. надо знак подчеркивания
<kaljan> то же )
<yurau> значит не убунту
<yurau> а uname -a что говорит?
<kaljan> да, тут рабочий стол kde, справка по консоли выдает 2004 год
<kaljan> во, чето есть
<yurau> покажи
<kaljan> linux asus-1884614614 2.6.21.4-eeepc #2 tue feb 19 11:26:39 est 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<yurau> ядро старое еще и асус. видимо левый линукс. не помню как называется
<yurau> kaljan: можно смело ставит. 10.04 или 11.04
<kaljan> хорошо, попробую 10.04
<andrex> xandros
<andrex> называется
<yurau> точно
<kaljan> debian :E
<ViruSkin> никто не сталкивался, есть директория /home/stcm, из под home ls stcm показывает файлы из stcm, а ls /home зависает
<ViruSkin> как будто прав не хватает
<ViruSkin> да и вывело бы сообщение о ошибке что прав не хватает
<yurau> ViruSkin: может действительно прав нет. тогда нечего туда суваться
<ViruSkin> права есть
<yurau> работай в своей дирректории и радуйся )
<yurau> ViruSkin: какая система? чем смотришь?
<ViruSkin> ubuntu 11.10 server
<andrex> Еслиб были прова то хотябы показывало что в /home, а если молчит то на чтение даже нет прав
<ViruSkin> через putty
<ViruSkin> да там не молчит, там консоль снизу спускается
<ViruSkin> как объяснить то
<yurau> вот
<ViruSkin> вобщем дальше себе печатаешь
<ViruSkin> как в редакторе
<yurau> ты зашел под пользователем
<ViruSkin> ноль реакции
<yurau> зайдешь пож рутом тогда увидишь
<andrex> ViruSkin: ну по путтям это не кнам
<ViruSkin> у рута нету пароля, так что зайти не могу
<andrex> а на канал винды, или на сайт этого чуда
<ViruSkin> andrex: если не в курсе путти работает с ssh
<yurau> sudo su
<ViruSkin> и думаю я по адресу
<ViruSkin> yurau: так тоже зависает
<yurau> ViruSkin: сервер твой или чужой?
<andrex> ViruSkin:если не вкурсе, причём тут виндовая прога на этом канале
<andrex> ViruSkin: если через никсовый ssh всё нормально, то делов этой проге
<ViruSkin> yurau: мой, только что установил
<ViruSkin> andrex: я под виндой сижу
<ViruSkin> andrex: я не о проге тут говорю
<yurau> ViruSkin: там что 11.10 сервет?
<andrex> ну дык я понял уже, а мы то тут причём
<ViruSkin> andrex: ты не при чём, свободен
<yurau> в путтю надо кодировку еще настроить
<ViruSkin> yurau: угу 11.10
<yurau> ViruSkin: из линукса в линукс все норм работает. попробуй получше настроить путтю
<User789[web]> есть кто?
<yurau> xnj [jntk&
<yurau> что хотел?
<User789[web]> нужна помощь
<yurau> я уже полчаса отвечаю на вопросы
<User789[web]> нужно через вино запустить винд приложение
<User789[web]> вот еррор
<User789[web]> fixme:ole:CoInitializeSecurity (0x413ea8,-1,(nil),(nil),1,3,(nil),72,(nil)) - stub! err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {24e669e1-e90f-4595-a012-b0fd3ccc5c5a} not registered err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {24e669e1-e90f-4595-a012-b0fd3ccc5c5a} could be created for context 0x1 fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x162960,0x162860): stub Ошибка сегментирования
<User789[web]> нифа полезного немогу нагуглить
<yurau> User789[web]: это к разработчикам. попробуй etersoft local
<yurau> он бесплатен
<User789[web]> что ето?
<User789[web]> прога типа вайн?
<ViruSkin> yurau: не думаю что дело в путти, я до этого через этот же путти сидел. и ls stcm выполняется, а ls /home нет
<yurau> User789[web]: да
<User789[web]> ша попробую
<yurau> ViruSkin: ну дак ты из линукса попробуй. на винде из виртуальной машины например
<ViruSkin> там траблы с расшариванием инета =/
<yurau> User789[web]: скачка например отсюда http://download.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/WINE@Etersoft/stable/WINE/Ubuntu/11.04/
<User789[web]> у меня 10.04
<User789[web]> ето ниче7
<ViruSkin> ладно, спасибо за помощь, попробую разобраться
<yurau> User789[web]: выбери свою папку
<User789[web]> понял
<yurau> User789[web]: это тоже за тебя я должен делать?
<User789[web]> уже понял)
<termit68ru> видно что пишу?
<andrex> ViruSkin: ls -al / какие чё у home стоит
<yurau> termit68ru: да
<termit68ru> оооо...ктулху сжалился)))
<ViruSkin> andrex: зависает если /home делать
<yurau> termit68ru: осторожно. сейчас тебя забанят )
<ViruSkin> дело мб в раид?
<ViruSkin> хотя вряд ли
<termit68ru> За что?У кого-нить nvidia optimus есть?
<andrex> наврядле, если тока ктото профессионально графой не занимается
<yurau> нету. здесь только нубы и гики.
<korvin> господа, как в убунте настраивается актуальная версия программы? например у меня установлены ruby1.8 и ruby1.9 по-умолчанию в качестве ruby используется 1.8, а мне нужно 1.9
<andrex> симлинком наверно
<termit68ru> Да ща все ноуты с интелом под оптимус работают
<yurau> korvin: для компилятора gcc меняется симлинк
<yurau> termit68ru: иди на форум ищи или создай тему
<yurau> termit68ru: а вопрос какой?
<korvin> нет, это не то
<termit68ru> да уж был.Ironhide в помощь,хотел узнать все им живут али как
<yurau> Господа. теперь у мекня есть вопрос. Как поменять пользователя с которого стартует десктоп?
<korvin> update-alternatives во
<yurau> при загрузке
<termit68ru> А RW болванки у всех норм нарезаются?
<korvin> optimus, ironhide... транформере отаке
<termit68ru> Батарейка под kubuntu -2 часа держит,под масдаем около 6(((Приходится держать и то и то(((
<termit68ru> Ironhide стоит
<termit68ru> кста с 8 литрами оперативы лучше i386+pae или всё-таки amd 64?
<yurau> termit68ru: думаю пае
<yurau> termit68ru: потомучто 32 бит по дефолту. 64 по дефолту будет 12.04
<termit68ru> Тут пробовал видео конвертить,для нарезки на двд..проц чёт совсем не грузится,это норм?
<termit68ru> 12.04 как бетка выпадет,сразу опробую)))
<termit68ru> Исчё-clonezila норм бэкапы делает?Кто пробовал.Прост привык к ghost32
<JohnDoe_71Rus> termit68ru: нормально. удобно в сети еще и хранилище сделать и по сети грузить клонзилу а с нее образы разворачивать
<termit68ru> ооо)))Это тема)над вечерком затестить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> termit68ru: pxe boot
<termit68ru> Это что?
<andrex> загрузчик сетевой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> загрузка по сети
<termit68ru> всё,загуглил,спс)
<kaljan> кто помнит команду чтобы убунта записала на флешку загрузочный диск ?
<andrex> там штук 10 таких
<kaljan> а, вот, нашел, даже не команда, оконное приложение )
<kaljan> пойду решать проблему загрузки с флешки :D
<kobzar> a  в чем проблема ?
<baronos> новое выражение "а в чем проблема?"
<kaljan> создал загрузочную флешку, вставляю в нетбук, не происходит автозапуск с флешки
<SergeyIT> а что значит  - автозапуск?
<kaljan> ну то есть вставил в комп, перезагрузился (в биосе стоит флешка первой), и флешка не читается
<kaljan> значит забыл сделать что-то с флешкой :D
<ii343hbka> друзья, а тут можно вопрос по неубунту тематике?)
<ilshat> привет всем. кто нибудь знает, для чего нужен mail addr в SOA записи днс?
<ilshat> а, все, сообразил )
<ilshat> всех юзеров смотреть можно только по /etc/passwd? может есть удобная команда
<andrex> getent passwd или cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd или Параметры->Администрирование->Пользователи и группы в г2
<artus> вот всял и все секреты выдал :)
<ilshat> да разве это секреты
<ilshat> сделал себе скрипт
<andrex> cat /etc/passwd | awk -F ':' '{ print $1 }'
<ilshat> вопрос стоял в существование команды. чтобы самому не плодить )
<andrex> нет вроде такой тока парсить из шадов
<andrex> шадов=passwd
<ilshat> я понял )
<andrex> ваяешь скрипт, кидаешь в папку в хомяке, временно прописываешь патч для папки со скриптами куда нибудь в .bashrc юзера и всё
<ilshat> andrex уже снят . читай выше
<ilshat> вопрос*
<artus> нет чтоб в ~/bin кидать
<ilshat> я обычно в /usr/local/bin кладу свое
<andrex> мдя
<ilshat> artus: а другие как будут пользоваться?
<andrex> ну как правило свои скрипты для себя)
<artus> интересно, а как другие будут пользоватся если ты себе в хомяк кинеш
<artus> или он у тебя проходной двор для всех ?
<ilshat> ну хомяка предложил не я. я про это ниче не говорил
<kaljan> пошла установка убунты на нетбук
<artus> ну я вобщето и не на твое предложение вопрос задавал )))
<ilshat> ))
<mebius01> меня видно?
<mebius01> о видно
<ilshat> нет.
<ilshat> не видно
<mebius01> славно
<ilshat> я сеня услышал про такую вещь, как получение с днса всех зон
<ilshat> т.е. список всех имен. кто нибудь знает, как проверить свой днс на защищенность?
<baronos> artus: хао,  как ты там говорил аналог апт?)
<ilshat> aptitude
<artus> cupt
<ilshat> artus: лучше апт'a?
<baronos> гыы а я cunt ищу, уахаха))
<artus> ilshat, а фиг знает, по мне так аптитуд лучше апта, я аптом не пользуюсь
<ilshat> ясн
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<mebius01> почему пропадают приложения из Запуска приложений? допустим добавил tilda, ребут, не запустилась
<Resager> Чем открыть bik файлы (видео) в убунту?
<kobzar> посоветуйте кто нить чото типа винампа с поддержкрой стримов
<Resager> kobzar: стрим - инетрадио чтоли?
<Resager> Потоковое аудио =\
<Resager> VLC - и аудио и видео плеер отличный. Только аудио плеер есть, к примеру, exaile
<Mikail> а где можно изменять продолжительность всплывающих окон подсказок в убунту
<kobzar> да мне радейку слушать
<kobzar> влц не проигрывает чото
<baronos> есть ли гуй для апт? синаптик отпадает.
<sharikoff> нафиг он нужен
<skai-falkorr> синаптик на гтк, мюон на кутях, аптитюд на некурсях
<SergeyIT> baronos, cd ~/soft; ./configure; make; sudo make install;
<Mikail> есть ли возможность в линукс установить адобовский индизайн или пакет их cs4?
<skai-falkorr> Mikail: купи себе венду и не мучайся.если можешь купить кс4 за 1к зарубежных рублей - еще сто баксов будут мелочи
<Mikail> skai-falkorr: а в линуск проблема ставить?
<skai-falkorr> Mikail: cs4 берут те, кому он нужен по работе.а им не надо сидеть и думать, как допилить че куда.им работать надо.вот купи и работай
<Mikail> skai-falkorr: спасибо
<Resager> какой и как отладчик использовать для пошагового запуска приложения и контроля/редактирования переменных (или значений в области памяти)?
<Resager> Запускал Data Displey Debugger, но не могу понять как там запустить по шагам программу, чтобы изменить область памяти до того как она завершится (из-за ошибки)
<skai-falkorr> ша
<skai-falkorr> было у мну в блоге
<Resager> мм
<skai-falkorr> strace и pmap попробуй
<skai-falkorr> не знаю, как насчет поменять, но отследить точно сможешь
<Resager> skai-falkorr: спасибо. попробую
<Mikail> как добавить свой город в апплет погоды (не в часовом апплете, отдельно) ?
<yurau_> Mikail: гном 3?
<Mikail> у меня убунту 10.04 гном какой не знаю, я только установил его
<yurau_> Mikail: гном 2. там нормально настраивается на панеле прогноз со своим городом
<yurau_> в СПб сейчас -16
<Mikail> моего города в списке нет
<yurau_> значит возьми соседний ближайший
<Mikail> да и ближайшего тоже
<Mikail> дагестана вообще нет
<Mikail> )
<yurau_> переезжай жить в тот который есть в спискек :)
<Mikail> )) в ростов наверное
<Mikail> за 500 км
<Mikail> а как в список город добавить на формуах посмотрел не понял.
<yurau_> у вас инет есть? может там инета нет
<Mikail> похоже что есть, или типа того
<yurau_> Mikail: что толку добовлять. метеостанция должна быть
<Mikail> в гисметео и на яндексе ведь нормально показывает погоду
<Mikail> даже на weather.com показывает
<yurau_> нужен оплет от гасметео
<yurau_> гисметео
<Mikail> его можно на верзнюю панель поставить?
<Mikail> верхнюю*
<[Raiden]> угу, поищи другой апплет или вбей в гугл слова погода и conky
<Nor8> У гизметео апплет есть свой, там вся Россия
<yurau_> Nor8: это для сайта, а нужно на панель
<Mikail> поищу
<yurau_> наверняка кто-то его уже написал
<yurau_> Nor8: у гисмет ео нет Аркаима
<Nor8>  yurau_: Хы, на Аркаиме всегда хорошая погода )))
<yurau_> :)
<Mikail> хорошая погода всегда хорошо ))
<[Raiden]> у природы нет плохой погоды (ц)
<yurau_> нас сейчас модеры забанят
<yurau_> :)
<yurau_> мудеры?
<Nor8>  Mikail: А ты чем погоду смотришь?
<artus> @voice yurau_
<artus> :)
<Mikail> хочу поставить апплет на панель чтоб отдельно от апплета часов, а города в списке нет
<Mikail> вот на гисметео зашел там автоматом мой город определился
<Mikail> а для апплета моей респб вообще нет
<Nor8>  Mikail Поставь screenlets, там три разных погодных апплета, любой выбери
<Mikail> скринлетс это на рабочий стол, надо будет окно сворачивать каждый раз чтоб глянуть, но поставлю если способа не найду на панель
<Nor8> Mikail: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/gismeteobar/?src=search
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какая там версия видео драйверов последняя?
<[Raiden]> на фтп 295.хх бета
<Mikail> да и по ходу еще кто подскажет, где можно настроить продолжительность всплывающих окон уведомлений?
<[Raiden]> а релиз наверное 290.10
<[Raiden]> или .03
<Mikail> Nor8 а для хромиум есть что нибудь такое?
<Nor8>  Mikail: Ты не поверишь, но гугль знает больше, чем я ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 10 релиз стабильный
<Nor8> )) Гугля испугался чтоле?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Видал, что враги удумали? И это вместо того, чтобы еще лучше сделать поддержку компиза в Убунту.  http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/01/time-to-kill-compiz-config-settings.html
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне уж пофиг.
<[Raiden]> те эффекты котоыр мне показались интересными работаю в квине и включаются\откл легко
<[Raiden]> Nor8: твое сидение в гном2 только оттягивание очевидного - оно уже мертвое.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это шантаж? ))))
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать.
<[Raiden]> пользуясь случаем обращаю в свою веру.
<[Raiden]> что касается юнити, то четкие какие-то рамки каким оно должно быт ьещё нет, т.е. там что-то будет ещё меняться. Например новое инновационное меню
<[Raiden]> так что стабильности там ждать не стоит или того, что оно останется таким как сча.
<Mikail> на хромиум поставил расширение погоды от гисметео..
<[Raiden]> + юнити ещё не является целиком готовым де и полностью зависит от гном3. Допустим, решат они, что 2 оставшиеся кнопки в наутилусе - это слишком сложно.
<[Raiden]> и это отразится на юзе юнити
<[Raiden]> так что, сча самое интересное - это кде, и может быть хфце :) Но будущее последнего под вопросом - его ещё не переписали на гтк3.
<[Raiden]> всё, выговорился.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пока юнити не сделают гибко настраиваемым, то есть с возможностью менять место расположения, разделять на куски, скрывать нормально, эффекты добавлять и так далее, даже не посмотрю на него! )))) Циннамон уже на подходе, если что! )))
<[Raiden]> Ну вот форк этот может спасет положение. Однако, вы гномеры, делаете акцент на гном-шелле и на том что он приносит.
<[Raiden]> Но это только часть де, другие его составляющие тоже изменяются.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кто эти "вы гномеры"? )))
<[Raiden]> В общем я согласен с Линусом , что это Недоразумение.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну , ты :) Не будешь же всю жизнб на 11.04 сидеть.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а кто запрещает?если нет возможности осилить юнити - кто запретит сидеть на 10.04 хоть до конца века?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нет, не буду, потом перейду на минт роллинг ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хорошо что бароноса нет, а то бы он меня поколотил за такую критику.
<[Raiden]> некотоырм всетаки оно нравится...
<[Raiden]> ой, он тут
<artus> дык никто и не спорит что юнити кака :D
<artus> но как по мне и кеды не конфетка )
<skai-falkorr> ага.ибо чтож спорить с теми, кто ее даж не пробовал:)
<[Raiden]> ну, я выше сказал  фактически, чт оотчасти оно кака, т.к. не сет в себе программы от гном3
<artus> skai-falkorr, а что, спорить могут только мыши которые продолжаю давитцо, плакать но жрать кактус ? )))
<artus> [Raiden], ну вот потому прослойка и не нужна ))) все на гномотри )
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.спорить могут те, кто обладает хотябы немного объективными доказательствами,а не субъективным страхом:)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ды можно сидеть на старом, но чего-то нвоенького захочется или пакет с ппа. А он будет собран только под другие более нвоые версии
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> на старом дистре удобно сидеть тем кому больше ничего не надо, или кому не лень самому софт бэкпортить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кто сидит на гноме2 - нового не хотят:) боятся
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у инка в запасах вон вообще нашелся сервак на сарже с 5летним аптаймом
<artus> skai-falkorr, причем тут страхи субективные ) пробовал, кака, мнение сформировано не по картинкам )
<artus> не, ну может оно на ноуте с мелким экраном и проканает , только вот как то там мне и коробки если что хватит)
<skai-falkorr> artus: пробовал - это настроил под себя - не понравилось.а твое глянул.не узнал.убежал плакать, что плохо - эт не пробовал.эт даж лизнуть не решился:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, зачем настраивать под себя? это что , конструктор из разряда берем напильник и пилим?
<artus> дык этого счастья и в коробке хватит
<artus> почему гномом можно пользоватся из коробки а юнити обязательно надо пилить?
<artus> оно ж с понтом мегаюзерфрендли
<skai-falkorr> artus: а опенбокс не конструктор?а кеды?а гномо2-3?все конструктор.есть дефолтный набор, удовлетворяющий большинству.есть возможность настроить тем, кто "илита"
<skai-falkorr> artus: а вот юзерам и хватает.эт тебе вечно бы коробконастроек побольше ненужных
<artus> skai-falkorr, ага, значит напильнинг юнити это нормально ? )))
<skai-falkorr> artus: напильнинг всего - это нормально.если тебе чтото не нравиться - попробуй воспользоваться настройками, а не плачь, что ыт не такой как все:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, дык я не плачу )
<skai-falkorr> нюню
<Nor8>   Конструктор это выбор, а выбор это хорошо. А когда твой рабочий стол загоняют в убогие рамки дизайна юнити.... Дальше сами продолжите ))))
<skai-falkorr> еслиб ты не плакал - было бы тебе пофиг.а было бы тебе пофиг - тыб даж слова не скащал:)
<artus> плачеш тут ты, обижають твою юнити гады такие нехорошие, и даже не хотят попилить для начала чтоб оно удобоваримое было )
<artus> Эта тема для людей кто не знает как настроить юнити .... Я сам долго мучился ,пока не нашел настройки , причем совершенно случайно. .... :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.плачу я от тупости людской, когда люди пытаются чтото критиковать не попробовав:)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а что там знать?даж размер иконок можно изменить в меню внешнего вида
<artus> skai-falkorr, не тупи, тебе же сказали, пробовал а не по картинкам судил
<artus> фанатег )))
<skai-falkorr> artus: не тупи.твое "лизнул воздух" - эт не пробовал:)
<[Raiden]> гном2 под конец своей жизни был неплохим. Точнее давал возможность сделать неплохо. Если поставить заменител ь1 панели и компиз и ещё желательно более функциональный форк наутилуса.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> охты
<skai-falkorr> марио можно пройти за 5 минут
<artus> skai-falkorr, мне видать надо было до "У меня с Unity возникла проблема. Он просто не грузиться, загружается просто рабочий стол без единой панели но с ярлыками." досидеть))) но я наверно раньше забросл )
<artus> *забросил
<skai-falkorr> как же вы досиживаете до таких состояний?плазму ронять умудряетесь
<skai-falkorr> эт талант тестера:)
<[Raiden]> реально команда проекта гном не сильно заботилась об удобности в прошлом. Можно вспомнить тот же гедит , где что бы сменить кодировку надо переоткрыть документ.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эммм.это ты мне плагин для гедита давал, чтобы кодировку менять на лету
<[Raiden]> ну да, какой-то кулибин с забразабра написал. Но к проекту гном это отношения не имеет
<[Raiden]> хабра*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так модульност ьи возможность дописывать плагины - эт проект гнома
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или ты фф назовешь какой, коль плагины пишет не могилла?
<[Raiden]> Ну, для мозиллы хотя бы есть где искать плагины
<[Raiden]> а тот я случайно нагугли
<[Raiden]> л
<[Raiden]> и сча ничего не изменилось. Тусуется внешний вид г-шелла, а прикладной софт как был  где-то на грани юзабельности, так и остался.
<[Raiden]> Исключение ниутилус - он стал ещё хуже.
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> конечно это только моё мнение. Может всё так и должно быть.
<Nor8> Да хуже стало, наобещали массу плющек, а результат - ноль!
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> вообще гтк3 с некотоырми тетмами красивенькое. Лучше чем раньше
<[Raiden]> это прогресс
<shenmue> всем тыц пыщ тыц пыщ тыц тыц тыц пыщ
<[Raiden]> ой, опечатки
<Nor8>  Да, уже на гном 2 похож становится )))
<shenmue> гном три ужас
<tagezi> помоему, красота интерфейса не самое главное.. важно ещё что бы удобно было работать
<[Raiden]> тогда попроуй сравнить kate\gedit , gwenview\eog , nautilus\dolphin , brasero\k3b и т.д.
<tagezi> мне кде вообще не нрава
<tagezi> и если честно, стараюсь даже не грузить кдешные аналоги
<shenmue> мне сразу не понря
<shenmue> после того как ушла 2 часа на поиски настройки раскладки
<shenmue> ушло*
<artus> а я вот сейчас проверю чего оно из себя стало представлять, говорите 4.8 стабильные вышли, посмотримс
<artus> shenmue, вот вот )
<[Raiden]> это смешно, тут единый центр настроек, там настройка клавиатуры.
<[Raiden]> проще быть не может
<shenmue> угу. в инпут девайс да
<shenmue> там раскладка
<Nor8>  artus: Зря ты про кде начал, шас у Райден получасовой припадок начнется.
<tagezi> нифига просто... тут единый центр, а там настройка клавы )
<shenmue> а не в клавиатуре
<boris_t> на вкус и цвет карандаши разные
<boris_t> нормальные кеды, в отличие от юнити не так  тупят и не вылетают без причины
<Nor8> Во, уже начался ))))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: где там? ) в гном2 настройки клавы в меню система, а теперь простите где такое меню?
<[Raiden]> первое что надо делать - искать
<tagezi> работоспособность программы в первую очередь зависит от прямоты рук.. у меня юнити не вылетает ) и где меню настройки я знаю )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png в гноме проще. настройки - клавиатура и сразу видно раскладка
<shenmue> единый центр настроек в гноме как то вообще не вписывается
<[Raiden]> он там был, в общем-то и есть, в убунте просто прятали его в меню
<[Raiden]> короче я незна юкак это можно искать 2 часа http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0127/h_1327685997_2885536_1b18b1127a.png
<Nor8> В общем, гном 3 школота делала, пока взрослые дяди были на обеде ))))
<shenmue> у меня не было дерева слева
<shenmue> мепис поставил. печает все на русском а ос на инглише
<Nor8> shenmue Это третий классик у тебя на скрине?
<shenmue> собстна как и говорил в инпут девайс настройка клавиатуры. а не просто Настройка - клава
<shenmue> нет это гном 2
<shenmue> в 3 так низя будет
<Nor8>  shenmue Ясно, а то я уже было удивился )))
<[Raiden]> там панель инструментов
<[Raiden]> на нем кнопка настройка
<[Raiden]> и ыдор значками ли деревом
<[Raiden]> выбор*
<[Raiden]> любой вин юзер увидит )
<[Raiden]> в прочем речь была уже не про настройку или красоту. Была задета тема приложений. Не видет ьмежду ними разницу в возможностях невозможно
<tagezi> у меня кде умирает на компи, абсолютно не поворотливая система, помоему
<[Raiden]> это может быть )
<[Raiden]> гном полегче, второй особенно или юнити
<[Raiden]> г-шелл всё ещё может сожрать рам или утечь из-за 1 из расширений
<[Raiden]> у меня было
<artus> [Raiden], а кеды не могут? ) да что угодно утечет если всунуть утекайку )
<[Raiden]> так, чего-то я много напечатал. Попробую игнорировать тему ДЕ :)
<[Raiden]> artus: )) бывает и тут
<artus> ну так с этого и надо было начинать) или вообще не начинать)
<artus> а вообще я ща сам все посмотрю ))
<artus> главное чтоб дыдыщ разбитого стекла не лился из колонок )
<[Raiden]> чег опосмотришь?
<artus> кеды )
<artus> авось понравится и на них пересяду ) ато чей то заседелся я на гноме )
<[Raiden]> ну конечн овремя надо, неделю хотяб, что ы понять что и как сделано и почему.
<[Raiden]> и желательно рам с запасом иметь )
<artus> это с каким таким запасом ?
<[Raiden]> у меня сча полтора забито.
<artus> ммм, чем ? самими кедами чтоль?
<[Raiden]> фф 830мб ) , остальное по мелочи.
<artus> во факту сколько сама система кушает ?
<artus> не, ну у меня и хром до 1.5 иногда разрастается) сие не важно
<[Raiden]> после загрузки где-то 600  +-, 64бит.
<artus> значит по факту гдет ~400 на 32 ?
<[Raiden]> ну, думаю да.
<[Raiden]> я не видел уже приличное время 32бит.
<[Raiden]> artus:  а ты какую смотреть будешь, в убунте?
<artus> не, на дебиане в виртуалке
<artus> замучаюсь я кубунту пилить
<[Raiden]> 4.8.0 наверное лучше, ну или не ниже 4.7
<artus> ну 4.8 и хочу глянуть
<Mikail> настраивал апплет погоды, нашел на форуме настройку погоды все таки с часовым аплетом, сделал все вроде правильно, не было погоды, раза три переделывал погоды не было, решил поставить
<Mikail> скринлет clearweather, поставил, забил код города скринлет заработал, но сразу за ним и аплет показал погоду... это изза скринлета на панели апплет заработал  или он так думал долго?
<[Raiden]> если только настройак общая
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<Mikail> я счас удалил на радостях со стола скренлет, теперь думаю, а после перезагрузки компа, он (апплет) заработает,
<Mikail>  или снова надо будет скринлет включать, настройки я не трогал чтобы одно к другому обращалось (вообще не умею это делать)
<Mikail> это я не против правил такие длинные посты пишу?
<artus> да не
<artus> в самый раз ))
<Dmitry[web]> Здравстуйте. Подскажите, какую версию убунты поставить?
<Nor8> )))
<Dmitry[web]> 11.10 или 10.04?
<Nor8> Кинь монетку
<artus> 11.04
<SergeyIT> в кого кидаетесь?
<Mikail> а может быть так что апплет погоды не мог никак определить городе (моего нет в списк)
<Mikail> а когда я на скринлете установил код города с weather.com (аплет там же берет даные) он узнал погоду?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо.. почистил базу.. пропали лишние ярлыки )
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, мне то за что, я не чистил ;)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/406163/1e38896b однако как секурно и зашифровано )))
<[Raiden]> Хм, что-то аудасити со звуковухи не пишет, тишина
<[Raiden]> цель записат ьзвук любой котоырй в колонках играется
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], купи фонограф
<tagezi> а что КДЕшные фонографы написали уже? )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Стандартная утилита в гноме пишет ))) Но у тебя кде )))
<[Raiden]> какая может быт ьпричина ,перепробовал все устройства доступные  в списке
<[Raiden]> я могу поставить в кде стадартную писалку от гнома
<[Raiden]> вопрос про аудасиус
<SergeyIT> tagezi, лет 150 назад
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотри в настройках
<[Raiden]> аудасити т.е. )
<tagezi> 150 лет назад кде то ещё не было )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, все новое - хорошо забытое старое
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С чего он звук снимает, с какого устройства?
<[Raiden]> пульс, микрофон  , мультиченне капчер
<[Raiden]> больше там нет ничего
<[Raiden]> хм, сча посмотрю настройки кде, може т влияют
<[Raiden]> для записи пришлось лезть в pavucontrol пульсовый
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в линуксе еще звуком ни разу не занимался (
<[Raiden]> я хотел записать просто как jove через espeak
<[Raiden]> что бы 1 показать, но когда всё настроил, решил не писать
<[Raiden]> это слишком отвратительно звучит
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0127/h_1327692033_5518615_3564001411.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: с микрофона записать?
<[Raiden]> не, со звуковухи
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], я еспиком пользуюсь - звуковая нотификация - это удобно когда занят
<tagezi> можноже в консоли перенаправить, вроде
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно можно было, когда был oss
<[Raiden]> в альзе не знаю
<[Raiden]> да и не надо уже, я настроил запись в гуи.
<tagezi> ну, раз ты так уверено говоришь, темболее уже и не нужно )
<tagezi> почему atp-get не вычищает полностью все файлы от программы? или я что-то не понимаю?
<Hariec> --purge
<artus> потому что aptitude purge надо )
<shenmue> потому что aptitude purge atp-get надо
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> не  вычищает что и откуда?
<[Raiden]> пример давай
<shenmue> фаерфокс
<shenmue> в етк папки его есть хотя удалил его
<[Raiden]> что фаерфокс, файлы какие остаются?
<tagezi> ну lazarus из etc и usr
<tagezi> да и .lazarus в домашней остаёться
<shenmue> хом конфиги не удаляются
<shenmue> это уж сам юзвер решает
<[Raiden]> домашняя папка ен чистится, чистится только то , что  является содержимым пакета - по большей части
<[Raiden]> если устается файл, то он скорее всег очасть другого пакета 99%
<[Raiden]> остается*
<tagezi> странно.. ставлю через репы
<[Raiden]> Был 1 деятель, ругал апт тоже, потом я ему сказал ка проверить и оставшийся мусор оказался частью другого пакета
<tagezi> может.. я руками уже всё зачистил.. потому что других пакетов я не вижу
<[Raiden]> что касается етц, то тут тоже может оставаться, т.к. некотоыре файлы генерируются уже после устанвоки
<[Raiden]> и не входя не в 1 пакет
<[Raiden]> например xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> vj;yj elfkbn mbrcs? f 'njn afqk jcnfytncz
<[Raiden]> можно удалить иксы, а этот файл останется
<SergeyIT> tagezi, для полного удаления того, что не надо юзеру, индивидуальны телепатор нужен
<tagezi> тоесть после каждого пакета который я решил поставить поюзать, а потом удалил, мне нужно ручную читку усраивать, что бы не засорялась система
<[Raiden]> если остается файл, делайте dpkg -S /полный/путь/файл
<[Raiden]> это покажет какому пакету он принадлежит
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> tagezi, доверяй, но проверяй
<tagezi> что-то я забываю про эту рульную програмку )
<shenmue> после установки мяты сразу ставлю бличбит и чищю ос. сразу гигобайт слетает
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> интересн очего там такого на 1гб после установки.
<tagezi> да почти после любого обновления можно чистить и пол гига получать в награду свободного места )))
<[Raiden]> естественно, пакеты кэшируются
<shenmue> к примеру ubuntu-docs 200 мб
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<shenmue> дебки с диска вся ос в кэше апт
<[Raiden]> ну да ,мусор впринципе ))
<tagezi> )
<shenmue> это помимо удаления libmono фф и там мелочь всякая ненужная
<shenmue> навроде опеноффис
<zzzip> на ноуте при подключении наушников не выключается динамик. кто-то сталкивался ?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался, но слышал что на некоторых ноутах это вклчается если опции модулю указать какие-то
<[Raiden]> какие именно зависит от драйвера\ноута
<zzzip> пробовал
<zzzip> не реагирует
<[Raiden]> у меня других идей нет. Либо пробовать ещё, либо куда-нит ьбагрепорт писать :)
<[Raiden]> либо врчучную как-то  переключать. есть миксеры консольные - значит можно заскриптить.
<SergeyIT> zzzip, на форуме предлагали тумблер поставить
<[Raiden]> ну, в теории.
<tagezi> а он разве не механически работает?
<zzzip> этот нет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это в прошлом веке было
<tagezi> ну у меня комп позапрошлого века )
<[Raiden]> в общем плохо пробуешь, либо драйвер кривой\не знает эту железку как надо.
<tagezi> я могу механически добиться что бы и колонки играли и наушники )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, счеты?
<[Raiden]> в последнем случае только ждать ,  искат ьальзу новее или багрепортить
<tagezi> http://darudar.org/var/files/img/62/94/6294082ed781e2ed6d55bddff88912af_600.jpg
<zzzip> ноут довольно старый
<tagezi> )
<zzzip> и в опций драйвера конкренто для моего нет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, достаточно современная машинка, круче проги Калькулятор
<tagezi> если честно, я уже не помню его.. помню что такой подобный был, который ещё програмить можно было
<tagezi> я тогда так и не осилил его в полной мере
<tagezi> 11 лет было всего
<[Raiden]> хороший
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты 12.04 обновлением ставил или на читый диск?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тогда дистра еще не было, поставил 11.10 и подправил файл сорсов
 * tagezi думает, чего же у него всё так криво стоит (
<[Raiden]> у меня такой был http://images04.olx.ru/ui/3/28/93/46152593_7.jpg
<[Raiden]> только кшижечка красная
<[Raiden]> н*
<tagezi> не, этот уже програмить нельзя было.. такой тоже у меня был ))
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], где то в столе еще валяется такой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> програмить уже нет...
<SergeyIT> но логарифмичекая линейка - это круче
<tagezi> тот был как пол спектрума только с мониторчиком.. и "еггог" мне говорил )
<tagezi> во http://www.oldcomputer.narod.ru/history/b3-34big.jpg
<[Raiden]> Может быть со временем отечественная электроника возродится. Я недавн очитал про завод  клепающий чипы 65-90-130мкм. Завод конечно куплен.
<[Raiden]> но с чего-то надо начинать
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=44:385
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не верь газетам
<tagezi> блин.. что-то я криворукий совсем
<tagezi> наверное нужно сисему на чистый диск заливать
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чего сломал?
<tagezi> да блин всё сломал
<tagezi> лазарус вообще отказывается теперь работать
<artus> [Raiden], эммМ, а куда в кедах теперяче приложения то сворачиваются?
<SergeyIT> может как в юнити - в никуда?
<tagezi> щас бекап сделаю ~/ и буду заливать на чистый диск..
<[Raiden]> ну, там есть плазмойд таскбар, он на панели по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> как в винде
<[Raiden]> в 4.8.0 ещё появился икон-онли с  прикреплением значков
<SergeyIT> tagezi, лазарус из реп ставишь?
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/406336/6ee8b08e как то, чегой то , вобщем нима )
<[Raiden]> artus: кнопка справа панели, дави вы берай там. В  других дитрах по умолчанию есть :)
<[Raiden]> можешь мне поверить, я с кде их несколько посмотрел )
<artus> ага, то что оно плазмоид вижу
<artus> [Raiden], а их как то можно заставить не выстреливать хвостами с настройками при наведении
<[Raiden]> artus: эм, плазмойды?
<artus> угу
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, из реп... всякую хрень мне пишет, а заводиться не хочет
<[Raiden]> пкм по столу и заблокировать. ТОлько так.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, странно, в 8.04 и 10.04 с лазарусом проблем не было
<tagezi> у меня в 10.04 с ним тоде проблем не было )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0128/h_1327695914_3912263_2e44ea633d.png
<SergeyIT> tagezi, кстати, а ты хрень то это читаешь? )
<tagezi> у 12.04 что нет нетинстала?
<SergeyIT> может еще и нет
<tagezi> да, читаю..
<[Raiden]> artus: у тебя на панели плазмойд переключения столов, там можно включить свои плазмойды для каждого стола. Это даст ещё возможность иметь свой валлпапер на каждом столе.
<SergeyIT> и лазарус в 12.04 я бы не рискнул
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> mini.iso - это что за пеликан?
<[Raiden]> тоже что альтернейт, только будет всё по сети качаться
<SergeyIT> tagezi, дистр еще не готов, а ты думаешь сторонний софт успевает за ним?
<[Raiden]> смотря какой софт. Убунта на основе дебиана
<[Raiden]> и некоторый софт может быть новее чем тот котоырй там
<[Raiden]> в общем фраза кривоватая )
<SergeyIT> за неделю > 500мб апгрейда
<[Raiden]> в бетах всегда так.
<tagezi> он ещё альфа
<[Raiden]> там 1 прогу могу десятки раз пресобрать, т.к. 1 либу поменяли
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну 1 фиг, в альфах тем более )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так мы про лазарус )
<[Raiden]> однако это не значит что там нет стабильного софта
<[Raiden]> ерите исходники пакета и собирайте в 11.10
<[Raiden]> и будет вам счастье. Новая версия + стабильность ос.
<[Raiden]> если нету конечно где-то ещё )
<SergeyIT> вспомнил, с 10.04 было. Поставил в ноябре 9.10 и сразу 3 баги вылезло, две в QT и одна в espeak. Перешел сразу на дев. ветку 10.04, а там этих багов уже нет. )
<[Raiden]> я как-то вмешался не поняв чего вы хотите , у меня бывает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> такое может быть , спору нет. Вообще всё относительно.  Может найдется 1000 багов которые всплывут у кого-то
<[Raiden]> но то что всплыл у тебя был пофиксен
<[Raiden]> и тут надо заметить, что  лтс  убунты не берет софт из тестинга дебиана. Вроде
<[Raiden]> как обычные релизы
<SergeyIT> это да
<SergeyIT> хотя фф 10.0 взяли
<SergeyIT> и если поддержка будет 5 лет, то может будут софт обновлять
<[Raiden]> фф воможно
<[Raiden]> ну и ппа , гетдеб. А в репах почти нет. Такова специфика фиксированных релизов.
<[Raiden]> может быть тут кроется некоторая проблема, если бы дистрибутив-ос был маленький как бы некоторый костяк, а прикладной софт отдельно и любых версий - было бы удобней
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> но линукс так не устроен )
<artus> ну чтож, в принципе кеды даже наверно можно пользовать )
<yurau> товарищи, вопрос. захожу по ssh и вижу все папки и содержимое home. как сделать чтоб видел только свою?
<[Raiden]> artus: чего-то ты быстро.  Есть инфа как вырубить непомук, если не нужен и каке-то связанные с ним сервисы тормознуть. Ещё на 1 из углов аналог scale советую повесить, для выбора окон мышкой.
<[Raiden]> инфу сам гугли если надо, я не помню )
<artus> [Raiden], кто такой непомук?
<artus> там я его в какой то консольке анаконды нашол, там же вроде и выпилить можно, я просто понятия не имею что оно такое
<[Raiden]> artus: ну сервис такой, каталогизатор для поиска + несколько фишек, типа можно на файлы теги вешат ьчто бы по ним искать.
<artus> ааа, нафиг
<yurau> [Raiden]: вроде jailkit должен работать или какой-н chroot
<yurau> у меня jailkit установлен но он похоже не работает
<[Raiden]> artus: комнаты я ещё не смог юзать. Не проперся. А вот свои плазмойды и ваоллпапер на каждом столе - прикольно и я их 6 сделал
<[Raiden]> yurau: я незнаю.
<artus> [Raiden], кеды стоять 4.6.5 кажись, в приинципе, не такое оно уже и пичальное стало , даже в деволте не особо и раздражает )
<[Raiden]> ну, да 4.6 уже ничего. Но интересней с 4.7.0 и новее. Если эффекты юзаешь... Там квин переписали с огл1 на огл2.
<artus> [Raiden], энто, одинарный клик на двойной где меняется ?
<[Raiden]> а 4.8.0. тут окуляр изменился и дельфин
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, сборка лазаря есть под 12.04
<tagezi> =) я его доканал
<[Raiden]> artus: systemsetting ,  устройства ввода , мышка
<artus> хм, где логика, ну да ладно )
<[Raiden]> Версия 4.8.1 выйдет 6 марта, 4.8.2 — 3 апреля, 4.8.3 — 1 мая, 4.8.4 — 5 июня.
<[Raiden]> даты релизов
<artus> а погодная фигня у тебя как зовется? и вон то рыженькое для записи
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> ЖКД-метеосводка и Заметки
<artus> ок, [Raiden] http://itmages.ru/image/view/406376/28359831 правов не хватает? от рута системсетинг нехочет
<artus> о, плазма с сегфолтилась )
<[Raiden]> artus: у меня не дебиан... от рута надо какое-то разрешение делать через xhost что бы другой юзер в том же хсевере пускал или надо судо
<[Raiden]> или kdesudo
<artus> вобщем на метеосводке плазм падаеть ) хех
<[Raiden]> точную причину не могу сказать
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> как будет не лень, обнови д оверсии поновей 4.7.4 и 4.8.0
<[Raiden]> потом уже будешь думат ьчто с этим делать
<[Raiden]> у меня не падает от этого пламойда, от други, в основном устаревших было
<artus> kdesudo систем сетинг как то ниифига не запускает ((
<tagezi> ну, я думаю до завтра
<tagezi> удачи всем
<artus> ага, в судерах меня понимаеш ли небыло, лана, с этим понятно
<artus> ну в принципе жить можно
<User843[web]> Доброй ночи
<User843[web]> Есть кто живой?
<User843[web]> artus?
<artus> нима никого :)
<User843[web]> Ыы
<User843[web]> это снова я
<artus> вас таких юзеров безимянных мильен )
<User843[web]> проблема была в том, что на данную модель просто неустанавливалось. тоесть неподдерживало
<User843[web]> да ты то помнишь меня))
<User843[web]> всетаки поставили
<artus> ))
<User843[web]> дали программеру , они покалдовал и установил всё
<User843[web]> у меня проблема щас в другом))
<User843[web]> купил модем 3G
<User843[web]>  но убунту нехотела его видеть
<User843[web]> пришлось поставить снова проклятую винду
<artus> я как то вот даже не представляю с чем до этого у тебя проблемы то были )) я ж говорю, вас юзеров безимянных с одинаковыми проблемами по 2 десятка на дню тут бывает  )
<artus> модем какой ?
<User843[web]> ну че непомнишь чтоль?на ноут немогли установить..
<User843[web]> граб ошибки были и т д
<User843[web]> ну ет неважно уже.. модем Novatel U1000
<artus> даниель чтоль?
<User843[web]> дров ненашел покачто. может ты что подскажешь, я думал может через вайн можно установить дрова?))
<artus> lsusb -v на paste.pro
<artus> вайн не поможет
<User843[web]> lsusb -v это программа?
<artus> это в консоль с включеным модемом
<User843[web]> vj;yj gjlhj,ytt
<User843[web]> можно подробнее
<User843[web]> в терминал?
<artus> угу
<User843[web]> набрать команду
<artus> типа того
<artus> можно и скопировать)
<User843[web]> это надо записать
<artus> в чем только смысл покупки этих модемов то непонятных , когда есть e1550 и раааботает аж со свистом и без тараканов
<Lex_S> вроде суббота, а тут ещё и живые есть))))
<artus> надыть кофейку сделать и ожить
<User843[web]> вот незнал, а продали что по дороже((
<User843[web]> неуходи))
<User843[web]> ты мне еще нужен))
<artus> ну ешка раза в 2 дороже этого ) но за 200 грн купить можно , если поискать )
<User843[web]> 400
<artus> да я ж ток за кофейком ) тебе какраз разобратся как на пасту лог кинуть )
<artus> User843[web], 240,00 грн. ))))
<User843[web]> мой 400
<User843[web]> вернее 450
<User843[web]> скидку 50
<artus> я про твой и говорю ))) вот на него цену смотрю щас )
<User843[web]> это мне надо зайти на пасте про
<User843[web]> огоооо
<artus> User843[web], http://www.mobitech.com.ua/detail/3g-modem/novatel-modem/novatel-usb1000-global-modem/
<artus> можеш с горя напитцо )
<User843[web]> пипец))))))
<User843[web]> слов нет
<User843[web]> блииин
<User843[web]> аааа
<artus> не шуми)
<Lex_S> !wgetpaste
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wgetpaste'
<Lex_S> а, нету
<artus> ну или sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb -v | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<artus> тупо копипастой )
<Amblnb> 140 гривен скидка для продавца, не плохо ))
<User843[web]> так щас у меня винда ((
<artus> User843[web], кидай в терминал то что я выше дал, и потом ссылочку сюда
<Amblnb> *160
<artus> Amblnb, они их вообще по 100-150 везут )
<User843[web]> в инете больше никак
<User843[web]> есть установочная флешка с убунтой
<User843[web]> но комп неподдерживает загрузку с флешки
<artus> User843[web], виртуалка, в ней венда с модемом , которая расшаривает инет на хост )))
<artus> во какой я извращенный мозг )
<User843[web]> ))))
<User843[web]> мне это не очень понятно
<Amblnb> А модем точно должен быть видимым? Может просто втыкнуть и настраивать мобильный тырнэт?
<artus> это еще и пиплонет небось к нему подключен
<[Raiden]> некоторые в винде юзают виртуалку в которой типа роутера и фаервола
<Lex_S> artus: да ты извращенец
<[Raiden]> т.е. хост - виртуалка - хост
<User843[web]> интертелеком
<artus> Lex_S, хеее, я 3 года на 3g сидел ))) я ешо и не так умею )
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> =)
<Amblnb> А некоторые работают только в виртуалке. Если навернётся, виртуальный хард скопировал и дальше сидит )
<User843[web]> так вы мне подскажете что делать?))
<artus> хотя тюнинг модема и у тебя 2 мегабита в месте где покрытие отсутствует как класс это даа ))
<User843[web]> с антенной
<Lex_S> User843[web]: [02:34:12] <artus> lsusb -v на paste.pro начни с этого
<Amblnb> без хттп сайт как команда )
<artus> User843[web], лог скидываеш на флешку, и из под форточек отправляеш ) какраз отвлечешся от мыслей грусных )
<artus> User843[web], а т ывообще пробовал через нм настроить то?
<Lex_S> немного секаса на выходные)
 * artus за кипяточком
<Lex_S> да, надо тоже припить
<User843[web]> Так, попорядку))
<User843[web]> а т ывообще пробовал через нм настроить то?
<User843[web]> это что "нм"
<Lex_S> network manager
<Amblnb> То что инэт на бунте настраивает
<Lex_S> полагаю
<User843[web]> да
<User843[web]> обычно видет модем, но этого небыло
<Lex_S> тебе уже сказали
<Lex_S> lsusb -v
<Lex_S> покажи людям)
<User843[web]> я ето сделал - теперь скачать
<User843[web]> ?
<Lex_S> не скачай а покажи нам
<Lex_S> в виде текста на пасту
<Lex_S> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User843[web]> аа, сейчас
<User843[web]> так всё, отправил вроде
<User843[web]> подпись Maks
<artus> клас))) молодец )
<Amblnb> ты ссылку кинь и номером
<artus> а ссылочку не хочеш дать? )
<Amblnb> *с
<artus> Lex_S, секас это ломать стенку которая ну никак не хочет ломатся)) хотя с кувалдой не поспориш )
<User843[web]>  а где ссылку то взять с номером?
<artus> там же куда текст бросал )
<Amblnb> ну когда отправляеш ссылка меняется
<User843[web]> Отправил Maks Sat 28th Jan 02:47 (модификация от посмотреть различия) скачать | новая паста lsusb -v
<User843[web]> там пусто было, сейчас попробую занова
<Amblnb> пустое отправил? ))
<artus> а может ненадо линуксь? )))
<User843[web]> lsusb -v вот это пишу в поле
<User843[web]> надо, надо))
<Amblnb> надо его в терминале писать
<User843[web]> Да нет у меня щас терминала
<Amblnb> а чтож ты тогда отправлять собираешся?
<User843[web]> я об этом и говорю, можно ли както скинуть на флешку
<User843[web]> интернетв другого то нет у меня,
<User843[web]> зашел с Винды
<Amblnb> в текстовый файл пувше
<Amblnb> *gedit
<User843[web]> ))
<Amblnb> незабудь только .txt добавить, ато винда не поймёт )
<User843[web]> где это писать?
<User843[web]> в текстовом файле?
<Amblnb> тхт в названии
<User843[web]> и?
<Amblnb> Это расширение
<Amblnb> Иначе надо будет правой кнопкой жать и указывать через что открыть
<Lex_S> ну вот
<Lex_S> теперь и у меня тырнеты помирать начали
<Amblnb> наверно точно линукс тут излишен )))
<User843[web]> вообщем нужно создать файл текстовый на компе  с расирением txt?
<Lex_S> эээ
<Amblnb> да
<Amblnb> в нево вывод из терминала, а патом на пасте
<Lex_S> вы всё ещё про lsusb?
<User843[web]> в файле написать лишь gedit?
<artus> Lex_S, мы вообще в ауте )
<Lex_S> lsusb -v > ~/modem.txt
<Lex_S> потом ищем в /home/имя_пользователя/modem.txt и содержимое копипастим на пасту
<Lex_S> хотя что мешает напрямую из терминала
<Amblnb> он на винде сидит щас, а на лине инэта нет
<Lex_S> слить файл на флешк
<Lex_S> у
<User843[web]> блин, вы меня пытаетесь снова запутать))
<Lex_S> потов в винде
<Lex_S> открыть и залить на пасту
<[Raiden]> нету сети чтоли?
<Lex_S> да тут вроде и запутать нечем)
<artus> User843[web], хотели бы запутать , так бы запутали )) что до утра б не распутался)
<artus> ты б сейчас из исходником по бумашке пастебин собирал )
<Amblnb> Lex_S: похоже тут надо весьма подробней составить пран действий )
<artus> *в
<User843[web]> так я готов и до послезавтра))
<artus> Amblnb, первое - сделать кофе )
<User843[web]> кофе нету))
<Lex_S> тогда собрать из исходников
<artus> ну тогда тебе не светит)
<User843[web]> светит))
<Amblnb> artus: я и так в 15 встал, какое кофе )
<artus> User843[web], начнем с начала , ищеш ведро, землю и кофейное зерно, не жареное )))
<artus> щас будем кофе взращивать)
<User843[web]> спать небуду но решу проблему всеравно, хотца побыстрее просто
<Amblnb> )))
<User843[web]> я вот эту пасту открыл но толку никакого
<User843[web]> ))
<Lex_S> господи Иисусе, Иосиф и дева Мария.....да тебе же уже сказали что сделать
<artus> Lex_S, слабак ))
<Amblnb> яж пишу, это недостаточно подробно всё было ))
<User843[web]> ))))
<User843[web]> Ыы
<User843[web]> я не профи
<User843[web]> )))
<User843[web]> я только учусь
<[Raiden]> User843[web]: lsusb -v > ~/modem.txt , потом содержимое выложи на:
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> так ясно?
<User843[web]> lsusb -v > ~/modem.txt вот это написать в текстовом редакторе сохранить в txt?
<User843[web]> да?
<Lex_S> 1. в терминале набираешь lsusb -v. 2 получившийся вывод копипастишь в любой текстовый файл, сохраняешь, кидаешь на флешку. 3 открываешь в винде полученный файл, содержимое копируешь,
<[Raiden]> User843[web]: нет, открой Терминал ,там пиши.
<Lex_S> захходишь на http://paste.org.ru/, вставляешь в окно текст из файла, нажимаешь кнопку PASTE
<User843[web]> на винде нет терминала))
<[Raiden]> и в домашней папке у тебя появится файл modem.txt
<Amblnb> Оно сразу создаст текстовый файл
<Lex_S> User843[web]: да ты издеваешься
<[Raiden]> винде?
<Lex_S> какой ещзё винде?
<User843[web]> даааа
<User843[web]> ))
<User843[web]> Windows XP
<Lex_S> перечитай что тебе написали, перезагрузись в убунту
<[Raiden]> найди программу everest , она покажет какое железо
<Lex_S> вернись в винду и заплей на пасту
<[Raiden]> или чего-то подобное
<artus> а смысл от эввереста при подключении модема в линуксе ? )
<User843[web]> еверест ето под убунту?
<Lex_S> User843[web]: нет. это порд censored
<Amblnb> А я ещё хотел сериал качать ))
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> под винду!
<artus> убивцыыы
<User843[web]> а зачем она мне ?
<[Raiden]> под убунту тебе уже сказали 2 раза!
 * artus в припадке под столом
<Lex_S> User843[web]: парень, может не судьба с линуксами, а?)
<User843[web]> )))
<User843[web]> судьба
<Lex_S> или может ты совсем не выспался
<User843[web]> вы просто говорите своим языком а я етих терминов еще незнаю
<[Raiden]> User843[web]: команда которую тебе сказали показывает список юсб устройств
<Amblnb> ..Была к линуксу неблагоприятна
<[Raiden]> которые линукс нашел
<Lex_S> терминал - это окошко доса которое в виндавсе называется командная строка
<[Raiden]> люди хотят увидть что она пказывает
<Lex_S> только это в линуксе
<User843[web]> что такое терминал я вкурсе))
<Lex_S> lspci -v - это команда
<Lex_S> её нужно в терминал ввести
<Lex_S> а для этого тебе нужно перезагрузиться в твою убунту
<Lex_S> и не надо говорить что у тебя винда
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb> Её нужно записать на ладошке маркером и перезагрузится
<User843[web]> Ыы
<User843[web]> XP
<User843[web]> )))
<[Raiden]> ест ьваще читалка экст4 под вин
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь иногда
<User843[web]> я карандашем запишу в блокноте
<Lex_S> ext2explore
<Lex_S> ридонлди правда
<[Raiden]> угу
<Lex_S> но ext4 понимает
<artus> User843[web], иди переписывай вывол lsusb -v и потом перепечатывай на пасту
<artus> ток смотри без ошибок
<Amblnb> Боюсь с установкой прог на винду ещё хуже )
<Lex_S> как хорошо что он не генту надумал ставить
<User843[web]> генту попозже)
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> в следуюзей жизни
<Lex_S> щ*
<Lex_S> с такими то тепами)
<Lex_S> Amblnb: мне кажется, надо записать ему наглядное видео :D
<User843[web]> почему вы поразному написали команды?
<Lex_S> ыыы
<Lex_S> по разному?
<User843[web]> lspci -v , lsusb -v
<Lex_S> lsusb -v - это одна команда
<Amblnb> Надо ему в кавычках их писать )
<artus> User843[web], иди , ато еще вывод dmesg заставим переписывать )
<User843[web]> в чем отличие
<Lex_S> lspci -v другая
<artus> lspci нафиг не нужен
<Lex_S> lspci -k вроде должен показать какие модули юзает, но чувствую он мопеда там не покажет
<artus> нафиг те pci для usb ? ))
<User843[web]> понятно, lsusb -v эту в терминал ввести, результат скопировать в текстовый файл
<Lex_S> да
<artus> User843[web], от руки переписать
<User843[web]> или результат сразу на порту
<Lex_S> ребутнуться в венду и вставить на http://paste.org.ru/,
<Amblnb> Так на убунте инэт работает?
<Lex_S> ладно
<Lex_S> сфотографируй монитор после ввода команды
<[Raiden]> ))
<User843[web]> с этим всё понятно
<Amblnb> или страницу паста тоже на флешку закинул? ))
<Lex_S> и залей на хостинг картинок уже с венды
<artus> User843[web], ну если будеш копировать то до кучи  tail -f -n100 /var/log/dmesg запускаеш, суеш модем, все что появитцо в файлик, потом лсюсб , и все это на пасту
<Lex_S> ууу
<User843[web]> )))
<User843[web]> это уже лишняя инфа, придется занова
<artus> нифига не лишняя
<artus> ато будеш по 2 раза бегать
<User843[web]> это еще одна команда?
<Lex_S> ещё одна
<User843[web]> tail -f -n100 /var/log/dmesg
<Lex_S> запиши на бумажку всё что тебе написали тут дословно
<artus> и читай перед сном )
<Lex_S> перечитай три раза)
<User843[web]> ))
<User843[web]> а почему n 100?
<artus> ну можеш n78
<Lex_S> User843[web]: это лишняя информация для тебя пока
<User843[web]> и что делает первая команда и что вторая?
<artus> разница не велика )
<Lex_S> не тот левел
<User843[web]> ето важно))
<Lex_S> вот как сделаешь - расскажем
<User843[web]> блин
<Lex_S> не беспокойся, ядерную ракету на запустишь
<Amblnb> У неё лвл больше )
<artus> весело тут однако
<Lex_S> да вообще
<User843[web]> вопрос  другого характера - имеется флешка загрузочная, как мне установить, при том что флеш неподдерживает
<Amblnb> Запиши на болванку
<artus> кого установить? тебе файлик надо скинуть , все
<User843[web]> (загрузка только с жесткого и сдром)
<Lex_S> загрузки с usb-hdd не имеет ноут?
<Lex_S> он что. древний?
 * artus задумался, натягивать кеды аль гном 3й
<User843[web]> не ноут
<Lex_S> а, я вас юзеров100500 уже путаю
<artus> хотя что то, что другое какое то непонятное
<[Raiden]> если не поддерживается , то никак.
<User843[web]> фигеть
<Lex_S> юзать диски
<User843[web]> так можно же записать на диск?
<Lex_S> были какието костыли и на флешки
<artus> можно и не записывать)
<Lex_S> да
<artus> можно образ грубом грузить :D
<Lex_S> можно и не ставить убунту
<User843[web]> убунта с диском уехала в ялту
<artus> даже из под виндовса )
<artus> но я тебе не скажу как )
<Lex_Sh> а, ну как приедет - тогда приходи
<artus> по одной причине ) тебя тогда вообще переклинит )
<User843[web]> неее
<User843[web]> я столько ждать немогу
<Lex_Sh> к тому времени сам починишь мопед и скачаешь образ
<Amblnb> Тогда иди в ларёк и купи болванку
<artus> только маску одень)
<User843[web]> )))
<Amblnb> лыжную
<artus> ночью за болванками только подозрительные личности ходють ) ныдо соответствовать )
<Amblnb> Главное с чушкой болванку не перепутать ))
<Lex_Sh> хотел написать про PLoP Boot Manager, но потом вспомнил историю с lsusb...
<User843[web]> пиши
<User843[web]> я слушаю внимательно
<Lex_Sh> ты не достиг нужного левела
<User843[web]> так вы ничего нехотите говорить . конечно
<Lex_Sh> ппц
<User843[web]> я про уровень))
<Lex_Sh> начни с малого - lsusb -v
<User843[web]> ето немалое)) нужно сначало установить убунту
<artus> Oo
<User843[web]> новость))
<Lex_Sh> вывод залей на пасту из под винды и покажи нам а мы в свою очередь тебе расскажем что это такое и что там правильно\неправильно
<Lex_Sh> ахахаха
<Lex_Sh> у него не работает сеть в убенте потому что убунта не установлена? :D
<artus> )))
<Amblnb> Так модем не распознаёт неустановлиная убунту, на незагружаемой флешке? )))
<Lex_Sh> ага
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> гады) убивцы)
<Lex_Sh> и сидит он с неустановленно winxp
<User843[web]> нет, просто по ошибке форматнул)))
<User843[web]> убунту
<User843[web]> когда винду ставил
<Lex_Sh> да, курение травы превращает мозг в кисель
<artus> User843[web], вобщем иди ядро собирай под модем :D
<artus> там все просто )
<Lex_Sh> да
<User843[web]> эх
<Lex_Sh> много красивых слов увидишь
<User843[web]> про сборку то я знаю((
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<User843[web]> я не об этом спрашиваю
<Amblnb> Главное не переводить, а перевотчик тоже форматнёш )
<Lex_Sh> так он ещё и ядро собрал на неустановленной убунте?
<User843[web]> убунта стояла, когда винду устанавливал форматнул всё((
<Amblnb> Нераспаковывая установочный образ )
<User843[web]> вот и вот(
<Lex_Sh> User843[web]: ты почаще заходи, нам тут такие весёлые люди нужны
<User843[web]> я постараюсь))
<User843[web]> вам поржать а у меня трагедия((
<Amblnb> трагикомедия )
<User843[web]> типа того))
<User843[web]> с летальным исходом
<User843[web]> зрителей)))
<Lex_Sh> у нас тут щас кернел паник случится от твоих комментариев происходящего
<User843[web]> так я реально прошу помощи))
<User843[web]> было б так всё просто зайти в убунту и терминал и т д , не мучал бы ваши мозги
<Lex_Sh> совет номер 1  - купи в магазине диск совет номер 2 - скачай образ убунты, совет номер три - запиши образ убенты на диск
<Lex_Sh> на сегодня тебе заданий хватит
<User843[web]> этот вариант я знаю,
<User843[web]> я хочу других
<Lex_Sh> ну так в чём проблема? а, забыл, ты же в винде
<Lex_Sh> кого ты там хочешь?
<artus> нифига ты не прав) купи книжку потолще, желательно какой нить справочник по теродинамике )) и учи-учи-учи ) а убунта потом сама как то поставится)
<User843[web]> других вариантов
<Lex_Sh> например?
<User843[web]> термодинамика уже прошла))
<User843[web]> схемотехника тоже
<Lex_Sh> странно
<User843[web]> ладно
<User843[web]> вам посмеятся б только))
<Lex_Sh> у вас диски не продаются?
<User843[web]> в 2 ночи?
<User843[web]> нет
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> у меня уже почти 4
<Amblnb> Тогда перепиши програму биоса так чтоб он поддерживал загрузку с флешки
<User843[web]> я непрограммист
<Lex_Sh> с флешки у тебя не грузится
<Lex_Sh> тогда вариантов кроме как подождать утра и пойти за диском я не вижу
<User843[web]> блин
<User843[web]> очень плохо
<Lex_Sh> это всё винда виновата
<User843[web]> эт точно
<Amblnb> Она всегда виновата
<User843[web]> и лишнее движение руки
<Lex_Sh> offoffoff на тебя нету)))
<Amblnb> Руки под столом не держи )
<User843[web]> )))))
<User843[web]> откуда видешь?
<User843[web]> как?
<User843[web]> ты что следишь?)))))))
<Lex_Sh> установи убунту и расскажет
<User843[web]> колено чешится
<User843[web]> хорошо, в винде какой лучше записывать программой?
<artus> вордом
<Amblnb> алкоголем
<User843[web]> Ыы
<Lex_Sh> да чем угодно
<User843[web]> алкоголем, ето просто запись
<artus> да ну вас ))
<Lex_Sh> а тебе нужна запись с грвировкой на диске?
<User843[web]> есть какието специально ...для загрузочных
<Lex_Sh> да, и они называются программами для записи дисков
<User843[web]> ну тоесть из образа делают загрузочные диски, или может я что то не так говорю
<Amblnb> Чем тебе спец по образам Алкоголь не подходит?
<artus> Lex_Sh, и обязательно лазером гровировка ))
<Lex_Sh> Amblnb: щас выяснится, что и винды то у него нет, чтобы установить их
<User843[web]> )))))))))))00
<User843[web]> я этого нескау
<Lex_Sh> ага, промышленным лазером
<Lex_Sh> чтоб наверняка
<Amblnb> Lex_Sh: Я в этом уже уверен, наверняка какая-то живность )
<User843[web]> всё, я вас отпускаю спать)))
<User843[web]> идите с богом))
<Lex_Sh> смотри как бы тебя не отпустило
<Amblnb> Мдя оно хорошо торкнуло ))
<User843[web]> меня, нет
<Amblnb> Может ещё не писать? Чтоб окно не мигало? )
<User843[web]> ладно, мне пора))
<User843[web]> всем удачи
<Lex_Sh> и вам также
<Lex_Sh> удачных записей дисков и побольше травы
<Amblnb> Удачи в поисках болванки
<[Raiden]> http://www.aburner.ru/
<[Raiden]> бесплатная.  1 раз писал - вроде пишет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-28
<Anton2d> Для фтп (proftpd) сервера в локальной сети, что бы отдавал на внешку, на роутере надо только 21-й порт пробросить или 20-й тоже надо ?
<Anton2d> 21-й открыл, что то файлы он не отдаёт, хотя листинг файлов/диров есть.
<Anton2d> нет похоже не в этом дело.
<Anton2d> хм заработало толи потому что 20й пробросил, толи само собой.
<sharikoff> 2 gjhnf
<sharikoff> порта
<sharikoff>  Исходящий порт 20, открываемый на стороне сервера, используется для передачи данных, порт 21 для передачи команд.
<mva> 20 — только для активного режима
<mva> (на клиенте)
<mva> в пассивном достаточно 21 :)
<mva> не?
<Anton2d> Вот я и смотрю, что и без 20-го работает. Похоже.
<Anton2d> a3d.myftp.org - u: test123 p:test123
<Anton2d> c русскими именами только фигня выходит аднака
<mva> какой клиент?
<Anton2d> ftp
<Anton2d> родной убунтовый
<mva> я не знаю какой там родной :)
<mva> ты про графический или консольный?
<mva> :)
<mva> а какая именно фигня с русскими именами, кстати?
<Anton2d> аез a3d.myftp.org
<mva> кракозябры, или беда с буквой "я"? :)
<Anton2d> ftp a3d.myftp.org
<Anton2d> вопросики
<Anton2d> вместо всех русских букав
<mva> ну, видимо, там вендокодировка
<mva> а у тебя юникод
<Anton2d> да нет юникод, раздел ext4
<Anton2d> А если захожу просто любым броузером, то окей.
<Anton2d> Проблема только в баше через ftp
<Anton2d> Хотя если локально захожу  вту же дирректорию, которая расшарена, то там ls показывает русский нормально.
<Anton2d> Ну гляньте, кто-нить плиз через ftp a3d.myftp.org  Есть ли русские буквы ?
<Anton2d> u: test123 p:test123
<mva> а где там русские-то?
<mva> а
<mva> жопа.жопа и МОТОРЫ.рар
<mva> :)
<mva> Anton2d: а ты сам попробуй curl'ом
<Anton2d> блин, а у меня вопросы, проблема в клиенте ftp значт
<Anton2d> Дак я и говорю другими клентами нормально
<Anton2d> а если из теминала  ftp a3d.myftp.org то ?????.?????
<mebius01> да ладно
<mva> Anton2d: вот и снеси его нафиг и поставь lftp ;)
<mva> и не мучайся :)
<mva> у меня в нём, кстати, тоже вопросики
<Anton2d> вот.
<Anton2d> что то с кодировками
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/406527/9db968a9
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> все зашибись
<mva> есть подозрение что сам "ftp" просто передает текст в ASCII
<mva> и не умеет ничего кроме него
<mva> поэтому просто забей
<sharikoff> proftpd умеет по русски
<sharikoff> а я ваще не парился и поставил фринас
<Anton2d> Понтяно на клиента ftp в баше просто забиваем и не пользуемся ?
<sharikoff> пользуемся только в скриптах =)
<Anton2d> ладно, всё равно юзры через mc ходить будут, там поди нормально
<mva> даже в скриптах для русских имён он не нужен
<mva> :)
<mva> лучше поставить lftp
<mva> и сделать симлинк на ftp
<sharikoff> очень те завидую
<sharikoff> юзеры знают что такое мс
<Anton2d> Так, это всего 2 юзера, соббственно кллеги по работе. Всё просто и легко.
<sharikoff> стопицот тетенек бухгалтерской окружности
<Anton2d> ну в этом случае вообще фтп - зло ;)
<Anton2d> Лучше самбу уж.
<sharikoff> которые впадают в кому при виде окна на котором одна кнопка ок
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> Или самба умеет только в локальной сети, а надо по инету?
<sharikoff> webdav всех спасет
<baronos> curlftpfs ftp://test123:test123@a3d.myftp.org/ /home/debian/ftp -o codepage=utf-8 http://i.minus.com/ieT281LUq2Ec7.png
<Anton2d> Понятно, уже вроде понял что всё гут, кодировка utf-8
<baronos> с кодировкой вин-1251 кракозябры. а ютф нормуль вышло))
<Anton2d> Пасиб
<Anton2d> Тоесть... ? с кодировкой вин-1251 кракозябры.
<mva> Anton2d: так и должно быть
<mva> забей
<Anton2d> гут
<Anton2d> всем, пасиб, всё пашет.
<Anton2d> Еще, если не лень, покажите плиз   traceroute a3d.myftp.org
<baronos> Anton2d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819693/
<Anton2d> гут, пасиб
<Anton2d> Стоит ли заморачиваться и переключить на какой-нибуть 100500-й порт фтп, или и так все безопасно на 21-м ?
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: да кому ты тнужен
<astap> вряд ли параноика это успокоит
<Anton2d> а я не параноик, меня успокоило.
<astap> нам параноикам труднее
<skai-falkorr> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai-falkorr> ох блин.смотрю в статусбар.свободно 154гб...думаю, я ж вроде не сносил ниче такого.куда инфа с флешки делась?..и ток потом доходит, что активна панель с хардом, а не флешкой
<Vlad___> Пфф) ура, вспомнил пароль)
<Vlad___> Всем привет! :)
<Vlad___> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно-ли средствами редактирования команд груба (нажатие "e" в меню груба) добиться того, чтобы загрузилась только консоль, без иксов? В рекавери зайти не могу(не работает usb клава, решение не нашел). Привода нет, фл
<Vlad___> еш нет.
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: init=/bin/bash
<skai-falkorr> вроде
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: звучит логично. сейчас попробую
<skai-falkorr> к параметрам ядра добавить
<skai-falkorr> после кваит сплаш
<Vlad___> слышали уже, что РОСКОСМОС объявил о дополнительном наборе космонавтов?
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: хочешь отправлю в космос пенделем?
<TNH> ыыы
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: я рахит. мне нельзя
<Vlad___> хм. ч
<Vlad___> чё-то произошло, но не загрузилось
<Vlad___> cannot set terminal process group(-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device... no job control in this shell
<Vlad___> опять вставать и кнопку резета жать... пффф. убунта такая убунта
<Vlad___> во. получилось. только не реагирует на нажатие клавиш(усб клава). прямо как в рекавери моде
<Vlad___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/203385 2008 год!!!!!! в марте будет как 4 года и до сих пор
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: подруби обычную
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: эээ... ну тогда можно и сидиром с другого компа перекинуть или флешку форматнуть под лайв образ.
<Vlad___> эт убунта или винда?
<Vlad___> не пойму уж в ч
<Vlad___> ём разница
<skai-falkorr> эт убунта.а вот криворучие не зависит от системы
<Vlad___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/203385 плак плак
<Vlad___> криворучие разработчиков по всей видимости
<skai-falkorr> криворучье пользователей
<skai-falkorr> убивающих так, что рекавери не работает даж
<skai-falkorr> плюс юсб клава все равно работать должна
<Vlad___> на всех компах работает а тут вот как по ссылочке
<skai-falkorr> если в биосе не отрублено
<Vlad___> убунта такая убунту
<Vlad___> да. в иксах работает вс
<Vlad___> всё окей. а в рекавери мод нет
<skai-falkorr> клава?так в биосе проверь
<Vlad___> убивающих ЧТО? система только накатана. как думаешь я её ставил без клавы? в биосе работает. в иксах(XBMC работает). в консоли работает. а в рекавери не работает
<Vlad___> по ссылке перейди. там этот баг от 2008 года
<Vlad___> "John, I have opened a new bug report (#417859) about the issue related to the recovery menu, after having booted the system with the single kernel option, that cannot be controlled with the keyboard."
<Vlad___> тьфу. пойду виндовый комп на привод грабить. походу без лайв-сиди убунта никак
<fduyft56> Здарова!
<fduyft56> Как поставить Catalist драйвер? У меня не получается
<skai-falkorr> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<fduyft56> я же сказал не получается
<fduyft56> я по этому хелпу и делал
<fduyft56> там ошибка во время сборки пакетов
<fduyft56> Так иии?
<skai-falkorr> !extrasensoric
<ubuntuhelp> Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<Evilkiss> Народ
<Evilkiss> Очень нужна ваша помошь
<skai-falkorr> !ask | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> Evilkiss: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: я эти правила знаю...я просто общаюсь с народом...я же не робот
<skai-falkorr> !enter | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> Evilkiss: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<fduyft56> гавнолчат какой то только время потерял всем пока!
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: Я смотрю вы сегодня какой-то злой, что по каждому пункту мне уведомления посылаете
<skai-falkorr> а ктоб сомневался то.с его гладким мозгом другого ожить было невозможно:)
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: почему злой?
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: мне дал правила почитать, а вот fduyft56 нет...хотя он также написал
<Evilkiss> Короче, вопрос... Можно ли в линуксе сделать так, чтоб 2 группы имели доступ к одной папке, а остальные группы не имели к ней вообще
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: ему бот совет дал.если у него какая то ошибка - что сделать.и что делать, чтобы получить помощь.ну тут разве что клинический идиот, или современное поколение не может понять намека:)
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: ага
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: man chmod
<skai-falkorr> задай права группе на чтение/запись и отними у остальных
<skai-falkorr> потом man chown задай группу владельца
<skai-falkorr> ну и дальше по смыслу
<Vlad___> а меня вообще забанили один раз, после одного слова обозначающего превращение в звезду
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: папка "contract", группа "sale"... сделал chgrp sale contract, сделал chmod 2770 contract
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: но,у меня есть ещё и другая группа, "development", вот как сделать, обе эти группы имели доступ к папке, могли создавать там файлы и менять файлы созданой другой группой в этой папке
<skai-falkorr> создай группу контракт и добавь туда обе группы.наверное есть и более правильное и эллегантное решение, но чет в голову не лезет
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: вот мой вопрос и был, как можно сделать так, чтоб 2 группы в одну прикрепить
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: я знаю как сделать, чтоб они умели делать файлы и менять файлы...с помощью setfacl команды
<skai-falkorr> usermod -a -G <group> <username>
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: хммм.а если создать каждому свою папку и заюзать симлинки?
<skai-falkorr> хотя не
<skai-falkorr> эт врядли сработает
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: usermod....это уже давно сделано... у меня 2 группы в каждой находится 2 человека....и вопрос стоит, как сделать, чтоб эти 2 группы, тоесть 4 человека получили доступ к определённой папке,а осталные группы не получали вообще...
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: я ж казал.создай еще группу и добавь этих четверых в нее
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: тупо группу на одну папку
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: тогда будет маленькая проблема...хорошо, могу создать новую группу, добавить этих четверых туда...а вот у меня появилось ещё двое работников в отдел sale и development, там мне придётся их отдельно опять добавлять доступ к папке contract...а так бÑ
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: ага.круто.непонятно, но круто
<skai-falkorr> !255 | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> Evilkiss: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: так, ты ничего не увидел?
<skai-falkorr> окромя толпы кракозябер
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: как тут в pidgine сделать так, чтоб сообщал, что лимит букафк привышен....
<skai-falkorr> был какой то плагин в паке
<skai-falkorr> но лучше плагин, который месаги режет на части сам
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: тогда будет маленькая проблема...хорошо, могу создать новую группу, добавить этих четверых туда...а вот у меня появилось ещё двое работников в отдел sale и development,
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: там мне придётся их отдельно опять добавлять доступ к папке contract...а так было бы удобно, чтоб если они уже добавлены к группам sale и development,то сразу получают доступ к папке...
<skai-falkorr> я уверен, что есть решение, но чет в голову не приходит
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: подскажи
<sharikoff> чо?
<sharikoff> я все прочухал
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: у чела есть две группы пользователей и одна папка.надо дать обоим группам доступ и запретить всем остальным
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: чел, это я....:)
<sharikoff> ща
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: установил плагин для pidgin из ubuntu software center.... он теперь автоматически вошёл в силу или мне где-то его нужно настраивать?
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> я тут почитал
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: настраивать.зайди в меню в плагины и найди его
<sharikoff> кроме как скай говорит не сделать
<sharikoff> включаешь юзеров в еще одну группу
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: в опчем када создастя пятый девелопер - добавляй его в две группы
<sharikoff> и этой группе даешь правана папку
<sharikoff> или ACL но это костыль
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: что такое "скай"?
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: всё,понял
<skai-falkorr> оО
<Evilkiss> хе хе
<andrex> http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/96041-two-groups-permission-one-directory.html
<skai-falkorr> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<Evilkiss> ubuntuhelp: да, шё ты говоришь...бу га га а
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/access_control_list тыдыщ
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: вот я понимаю команду setfacl, но я не могу понять команду acl....чем они отличаются от друг друга?
<sharikoff> читай там все написано
<skai-falkorr> первая настраивает.вторая просто работает
<sharikoff> и ваще
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: спасибо за ссылку...очень познавательная...будем зырить
<sharikoff> нехрен кого попало в систему пускать консольно
<sharikoff> пусть юзают прилады типа шар
<sharikoff> или еще чо нть
<sharikoff> =)
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: что-то я не понял...последние твои сообщения
<sharikoff> я уже старый
<sharikoff> это раз
<sharikoff> и щитаю что юзерм нефиг делать в системе консольно
<sharikoff> т.е через шелл
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: старый понятие растяжимое
<sharikoff> да как не растягивай..
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: а кто тут юзер? я чтоли?
<sharikoff> ты даешь кому то права
<sharikoff> ты разве юзер7
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: короче, ты меня запутал,но за ссылку спасибо...
<sharikoff> ящитаю что нефиг ваще никому давать доступ на шелл
<sharikoff> если ты админ
<sharikoff> или давать если шелл нужен в джайле
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: вообще-то я ещё не админ...я учусь ещё
<sharikoff> короче смысл таков. чем меньше шаловливых ручек -тем лучше спится по ночам
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: а чо за папка там у тя?
<sharikoff> для документов?
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: ой,ты пожелтел...
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: ну, для документов
<sharikoff> ставь свн или цвс
<sharikoff> им по гушному клиенту в руки
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> сможешь хоть откатить еси чо
<sharikoff> если чо то важное протеряется
<sharikoff> или ты для себя там строишь защиту дома на коленке?
<sharikoff> если так то пофик
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: я ещё ничего не строю ни себе ни другому, я ещё учусь в ВУЗЕ...вот просто задание дали, сделать это...вот и думаю тут, как сделать
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну тада твори вволю
<sharikoff> покажи им всем
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: Короче, вот ответ на мой вопрос в той ссылки которую ты мне послал: "Группа пользователей может содержать некоторое количество пользователей, но не может содержать или включаться в другие группы. "
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> так и запиши тому кто дал задание
<sharikoff> маркером на лбу
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: тоесть нельзя 2 группы прикрепить к новой группе...
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: но это же не удобно, лучше бы работало...
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=65&topic=3815
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: хотя у меня получилось сделать так: у меня есть папка b_b, её пользователь root, который относится естественно к группе root, я правильно понял?
<sharikoff> в убунте не знаю к какой группе рут относится
<sharikoff> чесслово
<skai-falkorr> root:x:0:
<sharikoff> к группе рут?
<skai-falkorr> не ток
<sharikoff> пофиг к какой?
<sharikoff> вопщим у меня wheel
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: слююююшай
<skai-falkorr> а если задать gid для девелоперов и сейлов в одно значение?
<skai-falkorr> и права по гиду задать?
<sharikoff> можно попробовать
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: man usermod тада еще прочти
<sharikoff> хе
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: короче, я смог сделать так, что обе группы теперь имеют доступ к этой папке b_b(которая owner:root, group:root), могут туда создавать файлы и менять их, все члены этих груп..
<sharikoff> а как у двух шрупп гид одинаковый?
<skai-falkorr> типо usermod -g XXX -o groupname1
<skai-falkorr> -o, --non-unique              allow to use a duplicate (non-unique) GID
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: а третья группа, которая не имеет отношение к этой папке не может ничего там менять...
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: молодец
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: рут может что угодно.
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: ты не на руте проверяй
<skai-falkorr> cat /etc/group чтоб узнать гид у селесов или девелоперов
<skai-falkorr> и привязать их группы к одному гиду
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: дык и не проверял...я входил систему всеми членами этих 3 груп...
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: хоть предохранялся то?
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: презик всегда одевал...
<^ags^> ubuntu 11.10, unity - периодически клинит иконку ekiga в notification area - как вылечить?
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: вот из зе мининг оф ворд "клинит"?
<^ags^> не реагирует на клик левой кнопки мыши
<^ags^> по клику не открывается окно с контактами
<skai-falkorr> экига эт сип?
<^ags^> ага
<Gakonis> Всем привет. Кто занимался нарезкой музыки в Ubuntu? Есть такие? Может кто посоветовать программу?
<skai-falkorr> Gakonis: audacity
<Gakonis> skai-falkorr: Спасибо...
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: ну либо писать разрабам в вишлист, чтобы сделали поддержку индикаторов в экигу, либо сделать для экиги свой индикатор с помощью спецскрипта
<^ags^> )
<^ags^> слишком просто
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: или поставить телепати-софиасип и юзать экигу в эмпати
<^ags^> и как оно?
<^ags^> я кроме екиги ничего ранее не пользовал в качестве сипа
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: а без разницы.ставь телепатисофиасип и в эмпати добавляй сип аккаунт
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что на телепати даж копыто переходить хотит, ибо удобно
<^ags^> skai-falkorr: попробую, спасибо! ибо я екигу и так уже через такие костыли запускаю, чтобы только один интрефейс использовала...
<^ags^> давно нужно на что-то другое перейти
<^ags^> осталось лишь понять на что
<skai-falkorr> ну так экигу помоему даж разрабы похоронили
<^ags^> буду юзать телепати
<skai-falkorr> вбей в поиск sip ubuntu и узнаешь обо всех клиентах
<^ags^> буду пробовать юзать телепати
<^ags^> на кой мне все?
<^ags^> все которые я пробовал - хуже екиги
<^ags^> а телепати кстати пропустил
<skai-falkorr> телепати - эт фреймворк
<skai-falkorr> на основе которого работает емпати
<skai-falkorr> так же как purple на котором работает пиджин и адиум
<^ags^> замечательно. а почему кстати вынесли пджин из убунты?
<^ags^> почему оф. поддержка у емпати?
<skai-falkorr> дык эмпати часть гнома
<skai-falkorr> а пиджин просто сторонняя
<skai-falkorr> интеграция лучше
<skai-falkorr> настроек меньше
<skai-falkorr> все по хигу
<^ags^> ну это радует
<skai-falkorr> Литовская сянюния Ужусаляй (сянюния или староство - небольшая административная единица в Литве, из сянюний состоят районы, которые формируют уезды) обзавелась новым гербом. На этом гербе изображен свирепый бобр.
<skai-falkorr> эпично хвучит
<Gakonis> как в терминале включить рабочий стол gnome?
<skai-falkorr> как в велоипеде летать?
<Gakonis> и не говори. Сам не поля что спросил)))
<^ags^> так редко запускаю тспдамп, что уже что-то запустить не могу... помогите составить запрос для:
<^ags^> захватить интерфейс любой, протокол юдп, порт исходящий 5060
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/12/overview-20.html
<^ags^> skai-falkorr: сенькс... как ты такую тему для блогспота сделал?
<skai-falkorr> ^ags^: в основном руками
<skai-falkorr> и быдлокодом
<^ags^> если интересно: в екиге боролся с тем, что она отправляла пакеты по всем доступным интерфейсам,
<^ags^> софиасип отправляет в один, но в левый http://paste.pro/5141415 что за х?
<xubuntu074> привет
<xubuntu074> всем
<xubuntu074> поможете мне?
<Gakonis> Из-за чего может быть вот такая вот ошибка. "Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: Liqtcore4
<baronos> !ask | xubuntu074
<ubuntuhelp> xubuntu074: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> Gakonis: установлена или будет установлена версия 4,7 а требует версию 4,8.
<^ags^> софиасип хранит баги с прошлых лет http://www.mail-archive.com/sofia-sip-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg04007.html
<xubuntu074> Окай. Значит у меня такая проблема, устанавливаю хубунту и оно уже оче долго на полоске установка системы. Как ускорить процесс?
<^ags^> xubuntu074: alt+f1,f2,f3 что показывает?
<^ags^> xubuntu074: ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3 что показывает?
<Gakonis> baronos
<baronos> Gakonis: ты на дебиан чтоли?
<xubuntu074> ^ags^ Шутник, а что должно показать?
<^ags^> ошибку обычно
<Gakonis> baronos: Спасибо. Не-а на Ubuntu.
<xubuntu074> агс выбивает то, что не имеет отношение. Было бы это немного раньше я бы не знал как закрыть эту штуку.
<baronos> Gakonis: у меня с унстабле еискальтдс++ такой конфликт зависимостей. Либо репы искать где есть libqt*4.8
<^ags^> вот оно как. видать екига все таки будет рулить. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vpnc/+bug/124663
<Gakonis> baranos: чувствую что у меня сейчас тоже самое возникнет)
<xubuntu074> Агс, отлично. Только я вот ничего не понял...
<baronos> Gakonis: хехе)) dist-upgrade попробуй. Ну или на крайняк аптитуде, хотя он сломает все))
<xubuntu074> А вообще самый удобный линукс, без багов, маловесный и многопакетный - это какой?
<^ags^> xubuntu074: LFS
<xubuntu074> А сложно его собрать?
<^ags^> по сравнению с проектированием ядерного реактора вообще ерунда
<xubuntu074> А по сравнению с установкой убунту?
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<skai-falkorr> а по сравнению с установокй убунты - еще проще
<skai-falkorr> ибо все задокументирвоано по шагам
<baronos> xubuntu074: альтернейт образ попробуй, может консольный инсталятор зависать не будет.
<xubuntu074> А ну тогда как-нибудь попробую. Не хочу. Как раз через консольный оно мне ничего не смогло установить.
<Lex_Sh> lfs чтоле?)))
<xubuntu074> Угумс
<Lex_Sh> жесть
<Lex_Sh> начни с чего нить попроще
<Lex_Sh> с убунты на лфс это как-то сурово
<xubuntu074> Я на арче сижу. Я же хубунту через виртуалку запустил.
<xubuntu074> Дебиан был.
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> а чем арч не устроил? или чёнить более красноглазое захотелось?)))
<xubuntu074> Да нет, я просто пробую тут разные дистры. Смотрю что тут, да как.
<Lex_Sh> аа
<Lex_Sh> как по мне, так арч наиболее удобный вариант. ничего лишнего
<safinaskar> спросите меня что-нибудь :)
<Lex_Sh> о чём?
<safinaskar> Lex_Sh: о чём нибудь
<Lex_Sh> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/c07/11f/322/c0711f322a5a6fd7726e3382d6305510.jpg суровый системничег
<safinaskar> ну задайте кто-нибудь какой-нибудь нубский вопрос
<safinaskar> про линукс
<safinaskar> я обожаю на такие отвечать
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> тут по ночам народ появляется с вопросами по установке
<Gakonis> что такое линукс)))
<User999[web]> Здраствуйте, могу получить тут помощь по wine?
<safinaskar> User999[web]: да
<artus> User999[web], это канал вайна ?
<Lex_Sh> вон вчера один спрашивал почему у него не работает 3г мопед в убунте, а как оказалось, убунты то и нету на компе)
<User999[web]> ну тут бубунту)
<artus> User999[web], ну так с вайном на канал вайна )
<baronos> artus: у тебя там сирена включается на wine?)))
<safinaskar> artus: отдельного русского канала по вайну вообще нет (если я не ошибаюсь). так что пусть спрашивает
<artus> ))
<artus> safinaskar, а кого это волнует? есть или нету
<User999[web]> чтобы запустить ехе файл в бубунту жму Позволять выполнение файла как программы а галочка сразу снимается
<Lex_Sh> это ты после вчерашнего с lsusb&? :D
<safinaskar> User999[web]: галочку ставить не надо
<safinaskar> User999[web]: просто нажми на exe-шник
<User999[web]> сек сча пасту кину
<safinaskar> User999[web]: эта галочка предназначена для линуксовых программ
<baronos> User999[web]: запускай через вайн, или в консоли wine ~/test.exe
<User999[web]> http://paste.pro/5141421
<User999[web]> ну я жму пкм-открыть через..-wine
<artus> ну так нафига с ntfs запускать?
<User999[web]> а что делать если все данные на нтфс? у меня там винда паралельно стоит
<User999[web]> уже множество месяцев
<artus> продолжать грызть кактус
<User999[web]> памяти на бубунту уделил только для системы
<artus> не будет оно запускатся оттуда
<safinaskar> User999[web]: набери в консоли wine "/media....MAYHEM.EXE"
<artus> ну так и не требуй от нее большего
<artus> safinaskar, и че оно даст ? или ты читать не умееш ?
<User999[web]> кактус нельзя есть, он от радиации спасает..)
<safinaskar> artus: ты хочешь сказать, что с ntfs нельзя запускать wine'ом?
<safinaskar> artus: с какой стати?
<safinaskar> artus: ладно, поверю
<artus> safinaskar, The file '/media/571C9DAD3E6B6464/Games/Worms 4 Mayhem/WORMS 4 MAYHEM.EXE' is not marked as executable.
<safinaskar> artus: ладно, ок
<safinaskar> User999[web]: кароч, копирую файл на раздел с бубнтой и запускай :)
<artus> права доступа на нтфс не работают
<safinaskar> artus: можно смонтировать ntfs так, чтобы все файлы были +x
<safinaskar> artus: и потом, зачем вайну нужно, чтобы файл был +x?
<safinaskar> artus:
<safinaskar> artus: это ж идиотизм
<artus> идиотизм это держать данные на нтфс под никсами)
<safinaskar> artus: это ж влечёт за собой как раз проблемы вида "не получается запустить с ntfs"
<User999[web]> OMFG.. окей спс
<safinaskar> artus: это как раз норма, т. к. если win и lin стоят паралелльно, то это лучший вариант
<artus> safinaskar, и если че, ext прекрасно работает под офтопиком )))
<artus> safinaskar, далеко не лучший )
<safinaskar> artus: вовсе нет
<safinaskar> artus: я как-то нашёл какой-то любительский драйвер ext под винду
<safinaskar> artus: так он фигово с русскими буквами работал
<safinaskar> artus: и вообще он был весь беспонтовый
<artus> safinaskar, еще один, у меня ext3  стоял на офтопике на торентах , скорость - полотолок для винта, проблем за пол года с данными ниикакого. (ставил на чушой комп под слив всякого из интернетов свой винт)
<Lex_Sh> юзать ext из под веника гораздо бОльшее извращение чем ntfs под линем
<artus> так что не знаю чего у тебя там безпонтового, но драйвер екста на офтопик на порядок адекватнее драйвера нтфс под линуксь
<Lex_Sh> драйвер нтфс то хоть уже почти всё умеет
<Lex_Sh> ext4 щас мало что тянет
<artus> Lex_Sh, тут один делал бекап 400 гигов на нтфс )) ога )) 7м часов ))
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<^ags^> если астириск поставить в качестве прокси на локальную тачку с иксами искажение звука будет иметь место?
<^ags^> *астериск*
<artus> наводки от иксов ? )))
<^ags^> нет конкуренция за цпу
<artus> вопервых, навига на атске иксы , и вовторых, в качестве какого такого прокси?
<^ags^> понимаешь artus есть софт (телепати-софисип) который в впн канал не хочет лезть
<artus> Oo
<^ags^> вместо софии запульну в впн канал астер, а софию подружу с локальным астером
<artus> ^ags^, ну я в принципе на астер по впну хожу, вроде как проблем нииикаких
<^ags^> чем ходишь? что юзаешь?
<artus> софтфоны , разные , вричем проблем нет даже с мобилками на дроиде завернутыми в впн )
<^ags^> пиля, на куя мне дроид и разные софтфоны... на бубунте что юзаешь?
<artus> @kick "^ags^" за речью следимс
<artus> а если говорю что броблем нет даже с мобилками то это значит что и под бубунтой и под офтопиком все культурно по впну ходит и звонить
<baronos> во всем всегда виноваты руки)
<artus> ели та же екига с пол оборота заводится, то в чем проблемы могут быть то)
<baronos> я для сипнета на дройде сиппоинт юзаю, а на ПК он мне нафиг не нужен, тут и гталк хватает)
<artus> baronos, у меня в астериске gsm ))
<Gakonis> интересно и к чему такие сложности?
<Gakonis> неужели есть необходимость
<artus> Gakonis, в чем ?
<Gakonis> Извините эти сообщения вообще не сюда.)
<artus> ))
<Gakonis> ошибочка вышла)
<baronos> artus: gnome phone manager юзал?
<artus> ммм, не вроде
<baronos> и мне что то лень))
<Anton2d> ехешника прекрасно запускаются с нтфс раздела "wine /media/huge2/\!Distr_Backup/Utils/ICEAffinityTest.exe"
<Anton2d> Никакие аттрибуты ехекутабле - не нужны для этого.
<Anton2d> artus, либо у тебя неправвильный вайн, либо нтфс.
<Anton2d> А драйвер для нтфс в линуксе, тормозной ужос, это да, проверено на горьком опыте.
<artus> Anton2d, у меня нет нтфса, и я не такой извращенец чтоб запускать игры который и так будут тупить в вайне через еще более тормознутый драйвер фс
<Anton2d> Но тем не менее, ты не прав.
<artus> Anton2d, а учитывая что с нетефесе оно работает как бог на душу положит, то по умолчанию оно не работает ) и со всеми вопросами на канал вайна )
<artus> Anton2d, Всем доброго времени суток, думаю многие кто пользовались wine сталкивались с проблемой запуска приложений из разделов ntfs.  ...  и так 100500 вопросов в гугле
<Anton2d> Это если мышкой кликать, щёлкать, т да проблемы, через консоль все всегда работало.
<Anton2d> вайну не нужен, бит запускаемости, он читает файл, а дальше уже его проблемы как он там запускает.
<baronos> "...все всегда работало" оптимистично :D
<Anton2d> "...все всегда работало" - это касаемо, запускаемости ехе с нтфс, не касаемо работы приложений естественно.
<Anton2d> Принесли щенка овчарки в гости, тот не долго думая сожрал все у кота, пришёл кот увидел, офигел от такой наглости, начал нападать, шипеть, пришлось закрыть.
<Evilkiss> Народ, вопрос...если у меня папка на диске "Directory Me", как я могу в неё попасть через терминал?
<artus> cd
<Anton2d> пробел экранировать
<Evilkiss> artus: неа, не получается...между словами пробел
<artus> табом пользоватцо научись )
<Evilkiss> Anton2d: как?
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> cd DirТАБ
<Anton2d> "\ " без кавычек
<DenSpirit> после нажатия на безопасное извлечение флешка монтируется снова через пару секунд
<Evilkiss> artus: спасибо, забыл про таб
<DenSpirit> окончательно отключается только после второго "безопасного извлечения"
<DenSpirit> 11.04
<DenSpirit> в чем проблема?
<Evilkiss> Anton2d: и тебе спасибо, так тоже можно
<[Raiden]> в ЗШ мне нравится то что можно включить курсор для выбора вариантов по табу
<[Raiden]> Крайне советую вместо баш
<[Raiden]> Инфы на русском достаточно
<artus> [Raiden], в зш можно и не наберать полностью путь )) cd /da/vi/to[tab] = cd /data/video/torrent/ ))
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> хотя ты то знаеш )
<[Raiden]> Коменты про либре офис неоднозначные http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32921
 * [Raiden] ненавидит форки
<[Raiden]> постоянно создается проблема выбора. Хотя казалось бы... Всё что надо - это подойти к компу и набрать документ.
<[Raiden]> Ты к нет же, надо ещё выбрать в ооо или в ло
<artus> в vi :D
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> угу, слава всем богам, что текстовый формат ещё существует
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ато пришлось бы на стенах гвоздиком царапать с горя )
<[Raiden]> если ещё какой-нить важынй проект форкнется - я пойду юзать хакинтош или виндвос.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: хехе, в ф16 вместо гном 3,2,2,1 пришло ядро 3,2,2,1)
<[Raiden]> 3.2.1 наверное
<baronos> 3.2.2-1
<Amblnb> Что ооо что ло все они для инглиша деланы, а на остальных пользователей плевать...
<skai-falkorr> Amblnb: наглое 4.2
<Lex_Sh> baronos: странно, а с патчами генты только 3.2.1-r2, хотя с темии же федоровскими патчами есть 3.2.2)
<Amblnb> skai-falkorr: Может у превелигерованых и видно, но канал остальным показыват только после авторизации.
<skai-falkorr> Amblnb: а теперь выдызай
<skai-falkorr> *выдыхай
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820052/
<tagezi> что это значит?
<skai-falkorr> кдешники сделали свой компьютер.без блобов и тока с фриначинкой
<skai-falkorr> вроде
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а какянить ява стояла до?
<skai-falkorr> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/01/reveal.html
<skai-falkorr> вот вам.кедокомп
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: никакой..
<tagezi> чистая система
<skai-falkorr> поставь опенждк
<skai-falkorr> или поставь вручную яву7
<tagezi> библиотека libnpjp2.so собралась.. насколько я понимаю просто нужно сделать символьную ссылку на неё?
<bosyi> compizconfig-settings-manager хотят удалить из репов Убунты.
<tagezi> опен мне не катит, с ним не работает
<bosyi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/should-ccsm-be-purged-from-the-ubuntu-repos/ английский
<baronos> я проголосовал чтоб удалить)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: иди ка ты отседова, голосователь
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ибо нефиг тут нам.может ты еще и за едро голосовал?!
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кто ж его удалит, он же памятник) я не голосовал совсем ибо незакого было.
<aleksei`>  всем ку
<baronos> они сейчас впиливают в настройки внешнего вида всякие вкусности, потихоньку.  для лаунчера уже есть изменение размера иконок вроде как. Таким макаром они напихают и сделают дефолтный настройщик и все будут счастливы)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а скейл и прочие компизплюшки настраивать через дконф и гконф?долбануться
<bosyi> и есть подозрение что это делается не для того что-бы юзер не поломал систему(оффициальная причина), а потому что Марк хочет что-бы система была так же "настраиваемой"  как виндоус и макОС
<baronos> skai-falkorr: согласен дконф и гконф утомительная штука((
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: есть подозрение, что мало кто понял, что это не марк предложил,а ктото левый сказал, что неплохо бы убрать, раз есть майюнити в репах, не подумав о настройках остального.и толпа леммингов ломанулась обсуждать мысль
<skai-falkorr> человека, будто это уже в планах на релиз вставили
<bosyi> возможно и так. в любом случае решение еще не принято. и даже если уберут всегда можно будет подключить репу и поставить оттуда
<bosyi> я вот в очередной раз поставил 12.04, правда не подключал репозиторий нестабильной Юнити. очень стабильно работает. втыкнул внешний монитор, само выдало разрешение обеим нормально.
<tagezi> нужнаю.. я откатился на 11.10.. в 12.04 половина того что нужно не пашет (
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: удивительно.в альфаверсии чето не работает
<skai-falkorr> внезапно
<skai-falkorr> о. вичат седняшний приполз
<skai-falkorr> !pm > Apppostol
<ubuntuhelp> Apppostol, please see my private message
<brestows> заядлые кдешники подскажите как перенести кнопки управления окном в кде в левую сторону
<skai-falkorr> brestows: зайти в настройки и накопать там
<brestows> точнее
<brestows>  :)
<[Raiden]> brestows: пкм по любому заголовку, настроить поведение - оформление  и там кнопка настроить кнопки
<[Raiden]> вообще всё это хранится в отличие от гнома в ини файлах текстовых и может изменятьяс прост седом.
<brestows> о спс
<brestows> буду разбираться :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а xml седом в гконфе не поменять уже?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, и какой такой гконф, ты наверное про дконф :)
<[Raiden]> можно вооще, только может быть сложнее. Если хмлка больная, то там может оказатья много всякой фигни одинаковой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дконф пока только имплементают.и пока они наравне работают.хотя ото дня в день все больше опций в дконф переносят
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не.там структура по папкам хмл раскиданы
<skai-falkorr> иерархично
<[Raiden]> ини любой ламер отпарсит. Тут правда надо заметить что ест ьгсеттинс, который сам парсит и меняет. И это даже здорово
<skai-falkorr> в одной директории
<[Raiden]> просто...
<[Raiden]> весь юникс лайк становится ненужным с гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> тот же сед
<[Raiden]> кто учил - зря.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> это так, потролить решил.
<[Raiden]> скучновато чего-то.
<brestows> троль
<brestows> что тут скажешь :)
<[Raiden]> кажется я пропустил 2 серии касла. Пойду гляну.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: там инттрига на интриге
<bosyi> срочный вопрос
<Evilkiss> давай
<bosyi> как в терминале отмечать нужные пункты "крестиком"
<Evilkiss> возьми фломастер и рисуй крестик
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/407045/4330b1f4
<andrex> пробелом
<Evilkiss> хм...вот именно
<bosyi> andrex, спасибо!
<Evilkiss> ещё вопросы
<Evilkiss> а то я сегодня радостный...я выполнил квест
<SergeyIT> Возьми с полки пирожок
<Evilkiss> уже взял и не один
<User637[web]> после обновления ubuntu, во время загрузки системы выводится сообщение error: no video mode activated как решить проблему?
<[Raiden]> тут в коментах вроде пишут что правка настроек груба помогает https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/699802
<[Raiden]> User637[web]: -^
<Evilkiss> User637[web]: sudo update grub
<Evilkiss> User637[web]: sudo update-grub
<User637[web]> уже прописывал
<User637[web]> не помогло
<skai-falkorr> User637[web]: ати?или нвидия и дрвоа сам ставил с сайта?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Evilkiss> пыщ пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<[Raiden]> сказал пыщ , гони тыщ
 * [Raiden] поэт
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-noob-command-line-guide.html
<shenmue> ничо не понятно
<shenmue> latest generic kernel  - заключительное генерическое ядро
<shenmue> из всего только dexconf не знал
<SergeyIT> мрачноватая картинка (
<SergeyIT> хотя... для такого поэта...
<SergeyIT> :)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> SergeyIT я думаю так лучше http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0128/h_1327774932_1192598_53c314aa5b.jpeg
<shenmue> не отвлекает
<bosyi> опять неправильно apt-get dist-upgrade описывают
<tagezi> всмысле?
<SergeyIT> shenmue, от бокала не отвлекает )
<shenmue> есть full-upgrade и safe-upgrade
<shenmue> и чот там еще
<bosyi> в том смысле что команда не обновляет версию убунты
<tagezi> а что она делает?
<tagezi> о_О
<shenmue> полное обновление ос
<bosyi> я исследовал это тему. могу описать.
<bosyi> нет. бред
<shenmue> не всмысле что на след версию
<shenmue> а простое обновление только полное
<bosyi> да
<bosyi> многие из-за названия dist  от distributive думают что эта команда обновляет убунту на следующую версию
<shenmue> наутилус элементари тоьлько через дист апргейд поставить можно. иначе не доставятся нужные пакеты и рабочий стол пропадет
<bosyi> или ядро
<SergeyIT> попробовать что ли на следующую версию апгредиться....
<bosyi> SergeyIT, ты ж вроде как уже?
<SergeyIT> не, я же не на 12.10 (
<bosyi> ну тогда попробуй
<shenmue> репы из будущего включит сразу 24 версии
<bosyi> чувак наконецто опять вернул себе wifi. небось вызывал к себе кого-то  роутер чинить lol
<SergeyIT> bosyi, хулиганишь?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, а может он врач, вот придешь к нему, он тебе что-нибудь лишнее отрежет )
<bosyi> в любом случает он шифрование поменял на wpa так что.. от меня он защитился
<bosyi> кто то планирует покупать raspberrypi когда он выйдет?
<shenmue> хм я
<shenmue> если он уложится в 35 зеленых рублей у нас
<bosyi> конечно не уложиться. я попробую заказать с доставкой в украину. возможно также закажу чуть больше с целью перепродажу. но я почему-то думаю что спрос будет огромный и фиг с первой партии(вроде как 10000) получиться заказать
<bosyi> я вот немогу понять почему  оно такое производительное? ну почкему мой здоровый ноут не может 1080п а он такой маленький может?
<artus> апаратный кодек, хд видео не паказатель
<Volkodav> размер то получается не показатель
<artus> скорми ему чего нить не h264 и посмотри как умреть )
<tagezi> а что это такое?
<tagezi> raspberrypi
<Volkodav> artus: аппаратный это какой ?
<artus> ну надо смотреть что там по спецификации сують
<artus> Volkodav, декодер в смысле аппаратный
<bosyi> tagezi,  http://habrahabr.ru/tag/Raspberry%20Pi/
<Volkodav> artus: фппаратный в смысле железо
<bosyi> интересно, из него маленький сервачок получился бы или нет? что-то типа роутера. в него инет по кабелю, а он по воздуху бы раздавал через wifi..
<bosyi> или от такой нагрузки может сдохнуть?
<artus> ну роутеры ж не особо здыхают )
<tagezi> bosyi: спасибо.. но всёравно не понятно, нафига этот зверь нужен )
<artus> ну какой нить кар пс собрать беспроблемно )
<tagezi> но написаное в википедии меня заинтерисовало " одноплатный компьютер, предназначенный для стимуляции обучения базовым компьютерным наукам в школах"
<artus> ну и теже какие то обвязки для "умного дома" вполне на коленке можно ваять буджетненько
<artus> 7.5v 12аЧ  кинул с преобразователем и вот те стационарная видеонаблюдалка для дома пишущая видео с вебкамерки и ложащая в сеть , и тд, и тп
<artus> *акум
<bosyi> да уйму всего по удее. мини роутер-сервер для дома. просто как комп (у меня нету системника).
<artus> да смысла минироутеры городить то на нем  никакого
<artus> итак как грязи за копейки разпродается
<artus> машинко управляемая через 3g ))) с камеркой ))
<bosyi> ну это только программистам
<User307[web]> Есть кто живоооой?
<tagezi> !ask | User307[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User307[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User307[web]> сони
<User307[web]> артус
<User307[web]> ум среди умов
<User307[web]> проблема в подключении модема
<User307[web]> что предложите?
<boris_t> предложим пояснить проблему
<andrex> версия бубунты, какой модем и чё делал?
<andrex> логи
<User307[web]> ничего неделал, Novatel U1000, бубунта 11.10
<User307[web]> и?
<andrex> жди, кто знает ответит
<User307[web]> на одних сайтах написано что бес всякого бубунта должна его видеть на других нет
<User307[web]> )))
<kobraz> а не подскаже ли народ предпочтение чему отдать? перлу или питону?
<User307[web]> и еще там один
<andrex> ну возможно дело в 11.10, к примеру 3г модемы на лтс ках без проблем вставали а на промежуточных с бубнами
<andrex> Лучше Ruby и Tcl. ;)
<tagezi> у меня у знакомой мтс'овский модем встал на ура.. тоже ничего не делала 10.04
<shenmue> асемблер и машинный код
<tagezi> +1
<User246[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 не видит модем Novatel U1000
<Evilkiss> ужас какой
<shenmue> юсб?
<User246[web]> lf
<User246[web]> да
<User246[web]> модем три джи
<shenmue> а как ты проверяешь что убунту не видит?
<User246[web]> обычно показываетв сетях, а сейчас нет
<User246[web]> как проверить и что вообще сделать?
<shenmue> dmesg | grep usb
<User246[web]> расшифруй
<Evilkiss> lsusb
<andrex> usbmodeswitch  наверно надо поставить
<Evilkiss> в терминале напиши это
<User246[web]> новичек в убунте
<User246[web]> это команда
<User246[web]> ?
<User246[web]> пробывал команду lsusb -v
<User246[web]> написало нет такой команды
<User246[web]> тут советовали
<Evilkiss> просто напиши lsusb
<User246[web]> окей, сейчас перезагружусь
<User246[web]> аа так и что потом?
<User246[web]> тырнет у меня с виндовса
<shenmue> там твой модем должен быть
<User246[web]> мне переходить придетсмя сейчас на убунту
<Evilkiss> увидишь, что подключен он хоть физически или нет
<User246[web]> и что с ним сделать?
<andrex> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch сделай ещё, хуже не будет
<shenmue> дальше по интрукции настроить
<User246[web]> там интернета нет
<Evilkiss> тогда весело
<User246[web]> ну так.. в этом и проблема, там немогу подключится пришлось хрюшу ставить
<User246[web]> что, других вариантов?
<User246[web]> ладно сейчас попробую lsusb
<User246[web]> потом отпишу
<User246[web]> кто может аську дать?
<User246[web]> чтоб мне нетревожить людей здесь
<boris_t> http://ftp.mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch/
<boris_t> http://ftp.mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch-data/
<boris_t> пакетики с винды стяни
<boris_t> и в бубен установи
<User246[web]> что за бубен
<User246[web]> какие пакеты?
<boris_t> ubuntu
<boris_t> http://ftp.mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch-data/usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb
<boris_t> http://ftp.mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2_i386.deb
<User246[web]> 32 кб
<User246[web]> скачал теперь зайти с убунты и там их установить?
<Amblnb> Вернулся? ))
<boris_t> да , если не установленны
<User246[web]> интернет небудет требоваться?
<User246[web]> я установил бубунту))))))))))))))00
<User246[web]> А Вы мне несмогли ничем помочь)))хехе
<Nor8> И что нам делать то теперь?
<Nor8> После такого то заявления.
<User246[web]> ладно сейчас попробую
<User246[web]> нор вам ничего
<User246[web]> я не вам нор
<User246[web]> есть тут умничают
<Nor8> Что хоть настраиваешь то?
<User246[web]> да модем
<User246[web]> невидит бубунта
<User246[web]> три джи
<Nor8> В курсе уже, что не каждая модель с линуксом работает?
<User246[web]> теперь да)))
<User246[web]> и как обмануть теперь бубунту?
<boris_t> написать драйвер
<boris_t> )
<Nor8>  Гугли по точному названию модема.
<User246[web]> посоветовали чет скачал, щас зайду с бубунты и установлю
<User246[web]> нет ничего
<User246[web]> гугл перерыл
<User246[web]> на одних сайтах пишут что нетребует драйверов
<User246[web]> ну тоесть совместим
<User246[web]> ну так напиши драйвер раз можешь)
<Nor8> Какая модель?
<User246[web]> Novatel U1000
<User246[web]> сейчас я с него же и сижу здесь только в хрюше
<Lex_Sh> а, это вчерашний который lsusb не мог набрать)
<User246[web]> набрать мог
<User246[web]> просто небыло бубунты
<User246[web]> а щас установил
<kobraz> пит он победил ...
<User246[web]> дааааа
<User246[web]> причем вы мне несмогли помочь то
<andrex> User246[web]: тебе ссылки на пакеты дали, иди качай и ставь. потом приходи если не заведётся
<User246[web]> )))))))))))0
<Nor8> А версия убунту какая?
<User246[web]> 11.10
<User246[web]> андрекс ссылки с двух качать?
<User246[web]> одну только скачал
<andrex> там разные пакеты просто
<User246[web]> вторую
<andrex> все качай и оба ставь
<User246[web]> всё, ушел
<User246[web]> надеюсь сейчас всё заработает))
<andrex> линух без нета -  всё равно что прыгать без парашюта
<Nor8> User246[web]: В мэнеджере приложений сделай поиск по 3G, может покажет что-нибудь интересное.
<Lex_Sh> он ушёл
<Lex_Sh> надеюсь догадается как ставить этот пакет
<andrex> совневаюсь, оочень...
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> а чего это lsusb у него нету?
<Lex_Sh> оно права рута чтоле требует или не входит в базовый пакет?
<Evilkiss> есть у него lsusb
<Lex_Sh> =)
<Evilkiss> как я вот помню...мне на старом компе пришлось вручную устанавливать 3G модем
<andrex> хромиум дольше ведра собирается, ужас просто
<Lex_Sh> хорошо что у нас есть более-менее нормальный adsl....
<Lex_Sh> как начитаешься, сколько у людей проблем)
<bosyi> а зачем его собирать?
<Lex_Sh> bosyi: может у него гента)
<andrex> а затем, что у меня не бубунта основной осью стоит))
<bosyi> пичаль
<Evilkiss> ну, адсл не всегда спасает
<Evilkiss> вот в ноуте...хотелось бы, чтоб 3Г работал тоже
<andrex> ну да если нет вафли и сетевуха не работает)
<Evilkiss> ну,я к тому...если ты в поездке..
<Evilkiss> то надо иметь доступ к инете, а как ещё?
<Evilkiss> только через 3Г
<andrex> мне к примеру 3г не нужен, я в поездках компы не юзаю, так как правило я за рулём, и некогда, да и вабще компы не таскаю нигде, телефона хватает
<Evilkiss> а я вот ездил в Лапландию...жил там в коттедже неделю...без 3Г было бы худо
<shenmue> мне тоже при поездке в пельменестан понадобился гпрс
<SergeyIT> неделя без инета - ужас ))
<[Raiden]> а деда мороза не встерчал?
<[Raiden]> )
<Evilkiss> Дед мороз живёт в Великом Устюге
<Evilkiss> а тут Санта Клаус
<Evilkiss> хе
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> йоло пуки там
<Evilkiss> да да
<Evilkiss> Рождественский козёл
<SergeyIT> они в этом году где-то втроем собирались )
<Nor8>   Рождественский козел?  )))
<[Raiden]> язычники! )
<Evilkiss> Если кто-то не знал...Joulupukki(Ёулупукки) с перевода на русский будет как рождественский козёл
<Nor8>   Evilkiss: Не поверишь, но это тоже Дед Мороз
<[Raiden]> крестовые походы не выжгли все обычаи.
<Nor8> А козел по фински vuohi
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а их там никто не выжигал
<[Raiden]> У славян кстати был свой прообраз деда мороза и ему приносили дары\жерты
<[Raiden]> что бы морозил поменьше
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Крестовые все сделали норм, 20-ый век просто со своими очень "либеральными ценностями"  подгадил )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это повсеместная практика у язычников, там где мороза не было, жгли еще похлеще )))
<[Raiden]> ещё посмотрите на эту картинку https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Ded_Moroz_72.jpg
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьещё игрушки из ссср, там дед мороз тоже в синем пальто
<SergeyIT> ислам - религия моложе, вот и она доросла до походов
<[Raiden]> нефига не в красном
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<shenmue> есть идея
<shenmue> все ставим memaker
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Ислам, начнем с того, подчиняется другим внутренним законам. Они с походов начали, а крестовые были лишь ответом на исламскую экспансию.
<[Raiden]> у исламисто наверное просто небыло своего рима. КТо бы направлял ордена рыцарей на завоевания. Саладин в свое время многое завоевал ,но был побежден вроде как раз крестоносцами.
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Это что?
<shenmue> это лучше чем гимп
<Evilkiss> Nor8: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%99%D0%BE%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BA%D0%B8
<Evilkiss> Nor8: Я знаю, что и vuohi это тоже козёл
<Evilkiss> Вторая часть слова — pukki (козёл) — происходит от старой финской, ещё языческой традиции ряженых nuuttipukki и kekripukki.
<artus> @voice Evilkiss
<Nor8>  Evilkiss: http://translate.google.com/?hl=ru#ru|fi|%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B7%D1%91%D0%BB
<artus> харош тут филиал википедии открывать
<Nor8> )))
<Evilkiss> Nor8: Я же говорю, что я знаю, что такое vuohi
<Nor8> )))
<Evilkiss> Nor8: но живя в Финляндии я знаю, что пукки это тоже козёл
<[Raiden]> вроде комедия есть, нам на нвоый год семья отрывает в финляндии козлоподобного демона
<[Raiden]> там*
<Nor8> Ок, я тоже недалеко живу, но про твою версию слышу впервые. Все может быть, но "рождественский козел" мракобесием попахивает )))
<Evilkiss> Nor8: странно.....но это так и есть...
<[Raiden]> потом там ещё какие-то тролли появились и сожрали все оленей. Они из потом рассылали как дедов морозов ,что бы значит не разорится из-за потери.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> как-то так было.
<SergeyIT> Evilkiss, надо говорить не Финляндия, а С.Петербургская область )
<Evilkiss> хе хе хе
<artus> ну на елках к рождеству тоже ливер девственниц развешивали, ток хватит офтопить то )
<Nor8> Тролли это уже из эпосов, это точно язычество.
<bosyi> подскажите дополнение для фаерфокса которое выкачает все содержимое страницы(ссылки на mp3 файлы). я установил flashgot, но он сразу начинает качать при чем все подряд. а я хочу что -бы мне выдало список того что будет загружаться а я ручками отмечу
<bosyi> что мне нужно , а что нет. спс
<Nor8> SergeyIT:  Угу, Лифляндская губерния )))
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: смотрел этот фильм...
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Evilkiss: Что за фильм?
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: Nor8: называется Rare Exports
<User736[web]> файлы непомогли
<Evilkiss> Ладно, всем бай....я спать
<[Raiden]> точно, у нас он раздавалсякак: Санта на продажу
<[Raiden]> бб
<User736[web]> неподключается модем
<User736[web]> дали ссылки на файлы , скачал, они неустанавливаются, при нажатии на них - центр приложений открывается
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -i  *.deb в папке с файлами. потом ошибки в студию
<artus> User736[web], иди на форуме пиши , иди читай как ставить деб в бубунте, читай как пользоватся модесвичем
<User736[web]> а рассказать трудно?
<Nor8> User736[web]: Ты в центре приложений поиск делал 3G, показал он что-нибудь?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, у него инета нет
<artus> !q1 | User736[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User736[web]: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<User736[web]> нор, нет поиск недеал, мне дали ссылки две что , я скачал пошел потом на убунту. клацнул на пакет один на второй ничего
<Lex_Sh> User736[web]: [00:46:14] <[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -i  *.deb в папке с файлами. потом ошибки в студию
<Lex_Sh> как сделаешь, тогда и пиши
<Lex_Sh> хотя может они и поставились
<[Raiden]> Nor8: фильм так себе, средний. ПРосто вспомнился от этих разговоров.
<artus> какие ошибки? смысл ему от модесвича если никто ему не обяснил что с ним потом делать? причем костыль это , и юзается он лиш для того чтоб адекватно определить модем при наличии в нем вирт сидирома
<User736[web]> ну выводилось центр приложений... и ничего
<artus> или вы на каждый чих ставите все о чем когда либо слышали в каком либо контексте то
<Lex_Sh> ну с lsusb он так и не ответил
<User736[web]> ету команду вводил
<[Raiden]> челсы с [web] в нике вообще опасны.
<[Raiden]> без с )
<SergeyIT> для самих себя
<User736[web]> лекс
<Lex_Sh> [00:51:15] <+User736[web]> ету команду вводил
<User736[web]> щас скопирую что выводит команда эта
<Lex_Sh> и
<Lex_Sh> результат
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Lex_Sh> мы у тебя вчера и просили это
<User736[web]> вчера было невозможно
<User736[web]> всё ..сейчас
<SergeyIT> похоже чел. на бумажке вывод команд пишет
<User875[web]> Еврика!!!!!!!!
<shenmue> оО
<User875[web]> спасибо кто подсказал чтоб зайти в центр приложения и просмотреть 3G
<User875[web]> всегото и требовалось))))
<shenmue> да незачто
<shenmue> ему
<User875[web]> главное правильно наставить на путь истинный
<User875[web]> благодарю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<SergeyIT> щас кикнут
<Lex_Sh> =)
<User875[web]> это благодарность)))
<artus> @kick "User875[web]" иди спать если столько эмоций
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> артус бдит
<shenmue> и бдя его страшна
<[Raiden]> для 3г что-то надо доставлять чтоли?
<Lex_Sh> теперь ему главное не поломать свою убунту
<SergeyIT> настали времена нечитающего народа
<artus> shenmue, а я чайкомс балуюсь и квн смотрю )) за нулевой год ))
<SergeyIT> 0 года от рождества Христова не было (
<artus> я про это тысячелетие )
<shenmue> SergeyIT бага не закрытая до сих пор
<shenmue> обещали в 3000 году исправить календарь + высокосные дни убрать
<artus> решетоооо :D
<SergeyIT> shenmue, MS постарался
<SergeyIT> shenmue, читал как-то, предлагаются разные модели календарей
<User592[web]> Доброй ночи !Можно ли установить и обновлять линукс без подключения к интернету
<shenmue> разрешаю
<artus> можно
<artus> но нужен интернет )
<Lex_Sh> :D
<[Raiden]> можно  найти срезы репозиториев  при желании на дисках
<shenmue> и установленный линукс
<artus> там не много) 32 гига )))
<Lex_Sh> но лучше таки сходить к кому-нить с инетом)
<User592[web]> Планитую установить линукс на ноутбук  не в ущерб семье разберусь а дальше будет видно
<artus> хее, гиблый номер ) с такими то вопросами)
<[Raiden]> если это первое знакомство то нормальынй вопрос
<artus> [Raiden], перве знакомство без интернетов? нуну ))
<Lex_Sh> без интернетов будет очень печально
<[Raiden]> обновлять можно с сд или подключив репозиторий локальный. Отдельные пакеты тоже можеш ьставить, если зависимости учтешь
<User592[web]> Знакомство первое ибо надоело воевать с форточкой
<[Raiden]> короче без инета можно всё, если есть где брать по другому
<artus> можно конечно откопать лохматого гола какой нить бесцеллер аля линуксь для чайников и по ночам читать как превратить систему в слаку ))
<Lex_Sh> ну если даже там проблемы....
<Lex_Sh> )
<artus> User592[web], если ты не в состоянии осилить адекватную настройку уютных и простых как дверной косяк форточек то светит тебе не в них слааабо )
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны, на машинке без инета обновления особы и никчему.
<[Raiden]> особо*
<artus> [Raiden], интернеты тут больше для чтения нужны ))
<artus> User592[web], это ниразу не наезд ) это констатация фактов )
<User592[web]> С жаргоном особо не знаком Думаю что обновления и др все таки можно загонять посредством флешки
<artus> и срез так сказать результатов таких же кричащих что виндовс корявая и с ней боротца прям надо
<artus> User592[web], можно ) гигами ) только нужно ли оно
<artus> User592[web], поиграйся для начала в виртуалке , ооочень советую )
<artus> потому что бегать к интернету ближайшему с вопросом почему оно не запускается мало того что напряжно ) да еще и адекватности в этом меньше чем в зеленой панамке
<artus> а так по крайней мере без глюков с запуском и тд сможеш разобратся что к чему ) хоть в общих чертах
<[Raiden]> User592[web]: можно
<SergeyIT> artus, ему "надоело воевать с форточкой", а ты ему виртуалку предлагаешь
<User592[web]> Спасибо попробую виртуалку а виндоус мне просто уже не так интересен наверно
<SergeyIT> User592[web], а где это инета нет?
<User592[web]> На диком Западе
<SergeyIT> так с кольтом там все можно найти
<User592[web]> Из рук не выпускаю а инет просто шнурковый и дома
<SergeyIT> и где же у него ноут тогда (
<Lex_Sh> с ноутом ему ещё много секса предстоит)
<SergeyIT> не, с родственниками )
<Lex_Sh> :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0129/h_1327786515_1594002_2595aece93.jpeg
<Lex_Sh> =)
<SergeyIT> неправда, внучке 8 - без проблем, что вин, что мак, или линукс )
<artus> кстати, чем меньше человек "с понтом разбирается" в виндовс тем больше пофигу ему с какой системой в принципе работать ) и без всякого нытья почему то быстренько разбераются как получить им нужный результат )
<[Raiden]> угу, с 0 проще. И может не гику проще. У меня тоже премянница есть. У ней задача скайп да фф и немного фото.
<artus> зато если айкий контрострикер - чемпиен школы )) то осилить полторы строчки текста по причине невозможности осилить просто меню просмотреть на предмет чего же там есть вообше как то нереально им )
<[Raiden]> показать как - и всё
<[Raiden]> не куда лазить, как устроен линукс и т.д.
<SergeyIT> а дети вообще по ассоциациям, только им известным
<[Raiden]> а просто показат ькак выполнять нужные задачи и всё
<[Raiden]> некотоыре вообще забывают зачем ос нужна. Начинают играт ьв её переделку
<[Raiden]> а вс что надо - это решить поставленную задачу, для жесктопа - это прикладное юзерское по, без всяких там серверных демонов, себов, башей и прочей мутотни.
<artus> знаю одного физика который отродясь с окнами не работал , по причине что как довелось ему познать компутер с федорой, то ему ничего и не надо в принципе , для его задач то , дык он вросто логику окон понять не мог) хоть и пытался
<artus> в свое время как то разобратся, но потом просто плюнул ибо по его словам ужм кромешный )
<SergeyIT> я знаю много таких)
<artus> [Raiden], ну баши седы и тд я бы не сказал что ацкая мутотень, это всего лиш инструмент сделать себе хорошо и приятно в определенных задачах одним щелчком пальцев
<[Raiden]> ньюанс правда 1 есть. Качествнного прикладног ософта, современного не много.
<artus> [Raiden], нюанс правда , 90% понты ни на чем не остнованые в запросах
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хотя да, как же без фотошопчика в контактик аватарку с крылышками запилить то )
<[Raiden]> ну да, максимализм )
<SergeyIT> и главный понт - чего бы еще сломать (а не сделать)
<Lex_Sh> уже онлайн редкторов полно)
<Lex_Sh> имеющих функцию "запилить гламурные крылышки"
<artus> прчием, браузер тупит, а че ему не тупить если в него натыкали аддонов больше чем я вообще гипотетически знаю )
<Lex_Sh> artus: это на всякий, вруг когданить пригодится
<artus> причем каждому ж пятому надо обязательно мониторить форекс, обновления фотоальбомов во всег открытых вотокаталогах, и курсы валют , причем всех извесных и во всех банках
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, ага, а потом следующий вопрос, как минимизовать систему, чтобы не тормозило и меньше памяти занимало
<artus> линукс же поставить)))
<artus> это ж панацея) в нем вирусов нет)
<Lex_Sh> да да
<artus> фигня что мозга нет даже просетапить) ну то ж фигня )))
<User004[web]> да да
<Lex_Sh> мне блин уже много лет эти вирусы в венде не попадались
<User004[web]> подскажите порте ру?
<User004[web]> или...
<User004[web]> напорте
<Lex_Sh> но через день звонят знакомые и родственники то с жопами на весь экран то с какими то непонятными тормозами хотя они ничего не делали, оно само
<Lex_Sh> наверно такие и перелезают на убунту)
<User004[web]> как называется сайт то?
<SergeyIT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User004[web]> напорте ру?
<artus> Lex_Sh, сот живут на винте форточки, спецом для игрушек, уже года 4ре , и кушать не просят вообще )) и о чудо, почемуто форточки которые я людям ставлю тоже блин по 2-3 года живут ) и не умерают через мсесяц) так, раз в годик прогнать
<artus> вирусов если попалось да просто планово посмотреть и проблем никаких )
<User004[web]> оооо
<User004[web]> вообщем снова отказался работать модем((((((
<Lex_Sh> хотя не спорю, забавно наблюдать окошко типа антивируса, нашедшего кучу вирусняка в C:\Windows на моём /dev/sda2
<artus> видать таки не в системе то дело)
<User004[web]> ненадо меня больше банить
<artus> User004[web], ну так веди себя адекватно же )
<User004[web]> ннормально то вел себя)
<Lex_Sh> что такое напорте?
<Lex_Sh> на каком это языке?
<User004[web]> ошибся
<User004[web]> пасте
<SergeyIT> правила прочитай
<artus> paste.pro
<User004[web]> щас выложу что команда выдает
<User004[web]> lsusb
<Lex_Sh> таки нашлась команда)
<User004[web]>  она и нетерялась
<SergeyIT> закатилась видимо
<artus> пичалька, -17 за бортом ((
<Lex_Sh> бедный ноутбук ещё не знает, какие муки ему предстоят)
<User004[web]> сейчас на 5 минут заработал и снова откл
<Lex_Sh> да, погода не радует совсем, ещё и завтра на лекции идти
<Lex_Sh> точнее уже сёдня
<SergeyIT> User004[web], так он у тебя дома и шнурок есть?
<artus> я собака час назад выводил , слегка прифигел от свежести :D
<Lex_Sh> )))
<SergeyIT> User004[web], ох, перепутал )
<Lex_Sh> вроде на след неделе будет ещё веселее
<User004[web]> как вам показать?
<artus> ненадо веселее , итак в квартире +17 ((
<Lex_Sh> в строке адреса выделить текст ссылки и скопировать сюда
<Lex_Sh> да, чота вроде и топится нормально а холодно
<Lex_Sh> мир чтоле пересобрать
<Lex_Sh> мож теплее станет
<User004[web]> http://paste.pro/5141462
<User004[web]> наверно это
<artus> неужееелиии )))
<User004[web]> в центре приложений при поиске 3g вывело вот это установленное - read/write NTFS driver for Fuse
<artus> ррррр , переведи, оно не в тему
<artus> вобщем должна твоя девайсина работать вобщето
<User004[web]>  открыл центр приложений
<User004[web]> потом, ввел в поиск 3G
<artus> а так как ты tail -f .... и дальше по тексту то чего я вчера просил не показал , соответственно и сказать больше нечего )
<Lex_Sh> это драйер для файловой системы ntfs. он тебе на данный момент не нужен
<Amblnb> Этож сутки команда выполнялась )
<User004[web]> какую команду ты говоришь еще нужно?
<Amblnb> Нужен он ему, для перекидывания файлов на нормальную ось
<User004[web]> tail -f -n100/var/log/dmesg
<User004[web]> &
<User004[web]> ?
<artus> угу, тип того
<User004[web]> ну так ты напиши правильно а не типо того)
<artus> User004[web], логи читай чего просили вчера
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/623548
<User004[web]> а то то что написал вчера оно неправильно
<User004[web]> для начала б немешало сказать что такое логи)
<artus> User004[web], где не правельно ? что не правельно? бросай веники курить )
<User004[web]> то что ты писал мне вчера
<User004[web]> сам ты веник((
<artus> User004[web], http://paste.ubuntu.com/820581/  вывод lsusb -v
<artus> почему у меня правельно ?
<User004[web]> вот именно
<User004[web]> эта команда и неправиьна
<Lex_Sh> User004[web]: ну если ты писал команду точно также как щас то понятное дело неправильно
<artus> User004[web], давай ты мне не будеш расказывать чего правельно а чего нет
<User004[web]> команда неподдерживается
<User004[web]> хорошо сейчас сделаю еще раз
<artus> ты издеваешся чтоль ? )))
<[Raiden]> tail -f -n100 /var/log/dmesg
<[Raiden]> пробел
<artus> User004[web], http://itmages.ru/image/view/407336/d6371a37
<User004[web]> мда
<artus> она не может не поддерживатся если ее правельно писать
<[Raiden]> да и вообще, забей. Поверь, твоя возня с модемом - только начало.
<User004[web]> ну модем сейча работал  а тут же перестал
<artus> таки решились всунуть худ в 12ю бубунту, эх
<User004[web]> Я бубунту для етого и поставил чтоб изучать))
<User004[web]> возня ето мой профиль)
<Lex_Sh> tail -f -n100/var/log/dmesg
<Lex_Sh> спробелом только
<Lex_Sh> tail -f -n100 (здесь пробел) /var/log/dmesg
<Lex_Sh> главное чтоб буквально не понял)
<User004[web]> ну уж совсем такого мнения ))
<User004[web]> ушел
<[Raiden]> худ этот мне не кажется удобным. Что бы знать что искать - я должен это сначала увидеть
<[Raiden]> и  запомнить
<artus> [Raiden], да вобще изврашение какое то )
<[Raiden]> а где я увижу, если ЭТО заменило меню? :)
<[Raiden]> Ещё посмотрим как он с локализацией справится
<artus> мая хатеть открыть мюню
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> телефона телефона, чукча кушать хочет (ц)
<[Raiden]> в общем ладно, партии виднее как лучше.
<[Raiden]> А я в кде пересижу )
<Amblnb> Или как в фильме промарс на русском спутнике
<[Raiden]> после худа как раз за голос хотят взяться.
<[Raiden]> это будет вообще лол
<artus> "а теперь проигыватель! Я сказал проигрыватель!"
<[Raiden]> это тот редкий случай ,когда я рад, что де много )
<[Raiden]> вообще, поддержка голоса, тача, это хорошо наверное. т.е. должно быт ьв современной ос
<Lex_Sh> чё за худ? вы о чём вообще?
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/623548
<Lex_Sh> оу)
<Lex_Sh> тока недавно народ жаловался га гном3 и юнити...терь еновые проблемы будут))
<[Raiden]> вместо файл открыть в гедит
<User485[web]> пришел
<[Raiden]> ты будешь открыать окно, где должен набрат ьчаст ьтекста
<[Raiden]> что бы открыть тыркнуть на пункт открыть файл
<[Raiden]> ой, ну вы поняли.
<Lex_Sh> ахаха
<Lex_Sh> видос доставил
<Lex_Sh> а как же обычное меню?
<[Raiden]> оно где-то будет в кассу , где-то нет. И будет зависеть от того помнишь ты названия пунктов меню или нет.
<[Raiden]> т.к. названия и перевод не всегда интуитивно понятны
<User485[web]> вот снова подключился
<User485[web]> с убунты модем
<Lex_Sh> жесть какая
<User485[web]> команды выполнил
<Lex_Sh> нк 12.04 будет интересным экспериментом)
<Lex_Sh> выполнил -покажи
<Lex_Sh> также на пасту
<User485[web]> только порте чет нехочет работать
<Lex_Sh> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User485[web]> пасте же
<User485[web]> тьфу ты
<User485[web]> )))))))))
<User485[web]> минуту
<[Raiden]> если учесть, что в убунте помимо юнити ест ьвсе де , котоыре есть в других дистрах, то в принципе не страшно.
<[Raiden]> не понравится - можно не юзать
 * Lex_Sh хотел сказать: "!зфыеу"
<Lex_Sh> главное дать возмоЖность выбора из инсталлятора)
<[Raiden]> есть даже тринити и мате , если надо или форк ГШ от минтовцев на ппа.
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> а то народ так и будет спрашивать как сменить не сломав всю систему
<[Raiden]> вот с инсталятором тут беда.
<[Raiden]> он тупой
<[Raiden]> никото не мешает в общем-то доставить ддругую де после устанвоки
<[Raiden]> будет не так мног омусора
<[Raiden]> например, я пишу из кде, но у меня есть гном-шелл и как бы не мешает.
<User485[web]> команда lsusb-v
<User485[web]> http://paste.pro/5141465
<User485[web]> команда tail....
<User485[web]> http://paste.pro/5141466
<User485[web]> вот
<artus> ну , все у тя должно работать
<artus> модем в системе видитцо и цепляется адекватно , вперед настраивать pppoe )  если nm не хочит, то читай про wvdial
<User485[web]> так вот сейчас работает
<[Raiden]> а это что? [   11.847649] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<User485[web]> возможно сбой случился
<User485[web]> после первого подключения
<[Raiden]> а.. сетевуха в ноуте без шнура наверное. Просто инфа что не готов
<artus> User485[web], ну так закускай tail -f -n 50 /var/log/syslog и потом покажеш чего в него посыпалось при отключении
<User485[web]> огооо
<User485[web]> в каком месте то искать?
<User485[web]> сейчас закину
<User485[web]> http://paste.pro/5141467 djn
<User485[web]> вот
<[Raiden]> http://ithappens.ru/story/8365
<artus> что вот ? ты читать текст в куче научишся ?
<artus> я чет не вижу чтоб у тебя там рвался конект
<User240[web]> работает но нестабильно
<artus> ну это к ровайдеру )
<User240[web]> да нет, не в етом дело
<User240[web]> в хрюше все норм
<artus> логи в студию)
<[Raiden]> разрыва?
<User240[web]> допустим если и подключается то когда хочешь отключить - отключаешь но повторно подключить проблемно
<artus> да и если хочеш адекватного коннекта то в топку нм ) wvdial в руки и настраивай конфиг )
<User240[web]> что это?
<artus> конектилка
<User240[web]> в топку нм
<User240[web]> wvdial
<User240[web]> и где эта твоя конектилка находится?
<artus> User240[web], http://gordio.pp.ua/blog/configure-3gcdmaev-do-pppd-v-linux.html#content можеш еще и это почитаь
<User240[web]> ну инфа полезная, но провайдер интертелеком
<artus> и че ?
<User240[web]> отправить в модем команду @AT+CSQ@ которая должна вернуть уровень сигнала в таком виде @31, 99@
<User240[web]> ye;yj tot xnjnj yfgbcfnm&
<User240[web]> нужно еще чтото написать?
<User240[web]> если только эту команду то она ненайдена
<artus> хм, подцепил винт по iSCSI, прикольно, но чегой то тупит-с и переодически отваливаетцо (((
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-29
<Anton2d> Прочитал по логам вторую серию опупеи про установку User-om модема, однако сильно. интересно будет ли продолжение. ;)
<skai-falkorr> пущьпущьпущь
<baronos> выдыхай, негоже с утра употреблять :D
<skai-falkorr> эт ковбаська
<skai-falkorr> дохтурскагая
<Ilshat> привет всем. не поможете с настройкой php5-fpm. не стартует
<Ilshat> Restarting PHP5 FastCGI Process Manager: php5-fpm failed!
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: эт все что в выхлопе?
<skai-falkorr> в логах ниче нет?
<Ilshat> да. ша логи покажу.
<skai-falkorr> не.лучше потерпи.я с похапщиной дел не имел
<skai-falkorr> я так.общие направления поиска решений могу подсказать
<sig_wall> в логах и ищи истину :)
<Ilshat> http://paste.pro/5141483
<Ilshat> да в логах ниче нету.
<Ilshat> по ссылке то, что было последним
<skai-falkorr> мну одного смущает, что между саксесфул ожиданием соединений и терминатом прошло 20 минут?
<Ilshat> возможно в этот момент настраевал nginx. после запустил рестарт для fpm.
<Ilshat> а , еще добавлял chroot для fpm. попробую убрать
<Ilshat> запустилось. бяда в chroot
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ штука какая классная
<shenmue> убунту в браузере работает бббыстрей чем на железе оО
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: боянистая правда.
<skai-falkorr> а ты ливцд запусти.тож гораздо быстрее работает
<shenmue> так а что за версия?
<Evilkiss> Привет!
<shenmue> никак не могу заставить ffmpeg сжать видео в 1.5 гига
<shenmue> размер указан, все что можно снизил до упора, один черт конвертит из полторахи в четыряхи гигахи
<baronos> транссмагедон не пробовал? новый трансмагедон вроде там гстример-ффмпег новый исползует.
<shenmue> не хочу всякие гуи
<shenmue> много чего пересмотрел. в них вообще ничерта не понято
<shenmue> ффмпег вообще параметры игнорит. на выходе получаю файл большего размера, не того разрешения, битрейт видео и аудио не тот который указывал
<skai-falkorr> htmlщики есть?
<tagezi> тебе что-то сложное или просто интерисуешься?
<tagezi> о_О а какие вопросы могут быть по html?
<skai-falkorr> дык понять не могу
<tagezi> что? покажи
<skai-falkorr> http://paste.pro/5141486
<skai-falkorr> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/12/0129/h_1327824496_9777848_240dc85c39.png
<skai-falkorr> граница.потом идет пустое место.потом уже содержимое
<skai-falkorr> откуда это пустое место?
<skai-falkorr> между белым и серым
<skai-falkorr> http://paste.pro/5141487
<skai-falkorr> вот точнее все что с сайдбаром связано.вроде
<skai-falkorr> а все.нашел
<skai-falkorr>   padding:20px;
<skai-falkorr> вот в чем дело
<tagezi> ты каким браучером пользуешься?
<tagezi> *баузером
<skai-falkorr> хромоножка
<tagezi> там инструменты разработчика, очень хорошая штука, и не нужно тупо пялиться в таблици стилей.. она показывает что у тебя что задаёт и откуда наследуется
<tagezi> но у него есть один минус.. он гад сам додумывается где дивы закрывать, я помню мучался с ним из-за этого.. в нём всё прекрастно, а фф всё наперекосяк )
<skai-falkorr> я знаю.но оно не всегда помогает
<tagezi> там есть функция, где показываются границы элемента
<tagezi> Metrik
<tagezi> *Metrics
<skai-falkorr> там нет того, где сказано что в быдлокоде отвечает за границу
<tagezi> =) ну, да.. бывает что приходиться поискать )
<tagezi> хотя для меня она была просто спасением, мозг сразу перестал так греться
<skai-falkorr> как думаете, мож поменять цветовую гамму?
<shenmue> всё равно как то фмпег игнорит параметры
<tagezi> незнаю, я обожаю оттенки серого )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: я глянул на ютюбы.думаю мож сделать в том стиле
<shenmue> frame= 2694 fps= 22 q=2.0 size=   79838kB time=112.32 bitrate=5822.9kbits/s  хотя битрейт 1024 а максимальный битрейт 2000
<tagezi> мне гамма гугла раньше нравилась больше .. после того как они красного добавили как-то не очень стало.. но это моё имхо
<tagezi> shenmue: пробелы?
<shenmue> что пробелы?
<tagezi> между равно и цифирками
<shenmue> ffmpeg -i Punkt_naznacheniya_5.avi -acodec mp3 -ab 128k -ar 22050 -ac 2 -f dvd -s 640x480 -r 16 -b 1024k -bt 1024k -maxrate 2000k  -target film-dvd -aspect 4:3 -ps 500000000 Punkt_naznacheniya_5.avi.mpg
<shenmue> игнорит все параметры
<tagezi> тогда я незнаю.. я им не пользовался
<skai-falkorr> так.подскажите, каким цветом обозначить визитед и ховер линки?чтобы подходило по стилю
<skai-falkorr> http://html-color-codes.com/
<skai-falkorr> вот примерно цвета
<skai-falkorr> DD4814 вот текущий
<shenmue> у меня опера линки красит. мне лично пофигу =)
<shenmue> синий - линк. фиолетовый - посетил
<tagezi> незнаю.. из меня дизайнер никакой (
<shenmue> Xvid домашнии двд плееры играют?
<shenmue> е*
<vitalya213> подскажите , как ядро обновить в 10.04?
<skai-falkorr> vitalya213: apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitalya213> под рутом запускать?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а всетаки страшный быдлокод.некоторые значения друг другу противоречат
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: в таблицах стилей часто идёт переназначение.. вообще их тяжело нормально оптимизировать
<tagezi|off> до вечера
<Evilkiss> Помощь нужна?
<SergeyIT> дров наколоть
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<skai-falkorr> проверьте
<skai-falkorr> нет никаких глюков
<skai-falkorr> разбегов шаблона
<skai-falkorr> лучше всего скрином
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: говори адресс, приеду-наколю...
<skai-falkorr> интересует фф и опера
<skai-falkorr> ибо в хроме норма
<Evilkiss> Народ, кто использует тут Ubuntu 11.04?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, нормально смотрится
<skai-falkorr> вот тада скажите мне.чем отличается нав от нав-иннер
<Ilshat> стоит ли обращать внимание на кеш памяти? а то забивает всю память
<shenmue> нет
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: модный бложик :)
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем.
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас не расползлось?
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, есть убунту 11.10 . Всё вроде бы нормально, почти стабильно. Но в очередной раз, при работе с консолькой, сёрфинге интернета, что то вылетело, как я понял юнити, и потом восстановилось через пару сек, но теперь у меня стали прозрачные папки
<HarryShprottey> в чем проблема?
<HarryShprottey> а всё, само прошло
<HarryShprottey> тогда такой вопрос, почему периодически вылетает юнити?
<HarryShprottey> можно сказать перезапускается что ли
<Ilshat> мож кто знает, как отключить вывод версии nginx?
<Ilshat> server_tokens off )
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: в IE8 едет поле поиска :)
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: скрин
<SergeyIT>  HarryShprottey, такой он - юнити
<shenmue> хм... ффмпегу похоже нужно скармливать параметры в определенной последовательности
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: http://ompldr.org/vY2lncA
<shenmue> и некторые параметры не работают с другими
<HarryShprottey> SergeyIT, когда был гном он также вылетал
<HarryShprottey> может это иксы падают?
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: аха.эт лого едет.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, нормально после поиска (фф10)
<sig_wall> хотя кому нужен ie ? :)
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: ну так эт ие
<shenmue> мне нужен
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: тем более в убунтоблоге?:)
<skai-falkorr> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/12/0129/h_1327828248_4418625_f165ac19a5.png
<skai-falkorr> как думаете, так мож сделать?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, извини, но ни разу не видел вылетающий гном
<HarryShprottey> Я не знаю как это обьяснить, вот работаешь себе, работаешь. Потом вдруг всё пропадает, и через некоторое время появляется. Как в винде когда эксплорер падает
<shenmue> нвидиа?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, логи смотри
<shenmue> компиз слетает
<HarryShprottey> как посмотреть? Видео радеон
<SergeyIT> а компиз не нужен
<baronos> у меня бывало что gnome-setting-daemon падал, за ним падала оболочка и востанавливалась. но на г2 такого не было.
<shenmue> нужен
<shenmue> гш вот не нужен
<shenmue> если ффмпегу задать параметр target то он вообще все другие опции игнорит
<skai-falkorr> наверное так и сделаю
<HarryShprottey> а как логи посмотреть, из-за чего это происходит?
<skai-falkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо, кстати, последствием этих падений стало то, что открытые папки, документы стали полностью прозрачными. Например читал книгу. От неё осталось рамка по периметру и всё.  Там где должен был быть текст показывает мою декстпную картинку, добишь оÐ
<HarryShprottey> м
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<HarryShprottey> а какой конкретно лог смотреть? Тут же их большое количество
<shenmue> ксорг со свежей датой
<HarryShprottey> xorg?
<shenmue> вообще есть Программа просмотра журналов. в Параметры -Администратирование
<HarryShprottey> у меня нету администратирования
<HarryShprottey> а можно как то всё перезапустить не перезагружая нуот?
<Gakonis> reboot
<Gakonis> )
<Gakonis> Тебе что именно перезапустить нужно?
<Gakonis> ps aux[greep  и название процесса который у тебя повис
<Gakonis> Id - увидишь процесса. Далее команду в терминале введешь kill - KILL и номер ID
<HarryShprottey> да просто после вылета компиза, странно всё работает. Было окно пиджина открытое, с конфой. Я её свернул, а разворачиваться оно не захотелось... заного вошёл в конфу. Это же компиз шалит?
<Gakonis> А, ну вот попробуй его убить таким образом как я писал выше.
<Gakonis> Если этого процеса нет. Значит это не он.
<HarryShprottey> Ок, спасибо
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож.уже более прилично выглядит бложик
<Gakonis> skai-falkorr: что за блог?
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<TNH> ну есть что почитать
<skai-falkorr> мну больше волнует не разбегается ли дизигн в фф и опере
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png нормально
<shenmue> только мелко =)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: хммм.у мну мобильный темплат другой.а с обычной оперы?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png нормально
<shenmue> подгон по ширине отключен. правда скрипт стоит . он банеры режет
<skai-falkorr> подгон по ширине у мну авто.с указанием максимального размера (там было баговость с глитчем)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: как думаш, границы постов и боковой панели перекрасить или серой оставить?
<shenmue> да мне кажется нормальным
<shenmue> яркий оранжевый бесит но это лично меня
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/i42mOVZOK2xgX.png
<skai-falkorr> чет как то не очень
<skai-falkorr> но светлосерый тож слишком светлый
<k2o2t_> привет всем
<skai-falkorr> сделал чуток темнее.как у футера
<skai-falkorr> может фон сделать другим.под постами.не в точки
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibvTPSp0zKrVfW.png
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: тип такого, но тада надо заголовок и меню менять
<k2o2t_> привет всем
<Gakonis> хай
<NoOova> ujcgjlf nht,etncz gjvjom
<NoOova> Господа требуется помощь
<NoOova> надо глянуть в центре приложений утилиты для Project managment?
<NoOova> или управления проектами
<NoOova> я с венды и поэтому немогу сам посмотреть
<shenmue> а точнее?
<skai-falkorr> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: зйди и смотри
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: спасибо, то что надо
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<skai-falkorr> ну вроде пока все.что не так?что не оно?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png а что изменилось?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я бы убунту с логотипом с права над поиском, сделал бы по центу относительно поиска. имхо)
<skai-falkorr> цвета, отступы
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: эт че оно у тя так?
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<shenmue> это я пошутил
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: типа так http://i.minus.com/i8fF1gzog2n4u.png
<skai-falkorr> хы.нашел багу у себя
<skai-falkorr> был незакрытый элемент
<skai-falkorr> и не расползалось все тока изза лишнего паддинга ниже
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, колесо тогда уж поменьше сделать
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: заголовок?
<SergeyIT> ага
<skai-falkorr> у кого гимп стоит?
<boris_t> у меня
<skai-falkorr> сможешь уменьшить картинку со 140 до 100px?
<boris_t> смогу
<shenmue> за 25 $
<UA1000> Кто-нибудь себе уже заказал raspberry ?
<SergeyIT> вчера обсуждали...
<skai-falkorr> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7FfOEAcVKyE/TljUAG3aOcI/AAAAAAAABD8/oQXQ_fRa0jc/s1600/blogger.png
<skai-falkorr> boris_t: от оно
<skai-falkorr> и цвет заливки поменять
<skai-falkorr> сча дам значение
<skai-falkorr> #DD4915
<skai-falkorr> на вот такой
<skai-falkorr> в ргб это будет 221'73'21
<boris_t> те круг только надо оставить? у тя изображение 463*127
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ставь 12.04 и делай блог для нее, с выходом релиза будет готовая хавтушка )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/blogger.png
<shenmue> так что ли?
<shenmue> уменьшил только значек убунты и перекрасил
<skai-falkorr> boris_t: не.широта тож пусть останется
<SergeyIT> вместо круга может лучше эффект "галереи" убегающей вправо-вверх
<skai-falkorr> по высоте не 127, а 80
<boris_t> а есть svg?
<shenmue> Dragon notes по моему лучше черными сделать. или черное обрамление
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: в смысле?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: в смысле?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: еще надо вертикаль тада уменьшить под значек
<skai-falkorr> иначе пустота все ранво будет
<shenmue> значек 100. сколько вертикаль делать?
<skai-falkorr> ну чтобы чуть больше значка
<skai-falkorr> значек сколько высотой?
<shenmue> 463 × 127 точек растра
<skai-falkorr> там вроде 100px остается на заголовок
<skai-falkorr> вместо 127 сделай 100
<skai-falkorr> тыж значек уменьшил
<skai-falkorr> он сам скока стал?
<shenmue> 100 на сто
<skai-falkorr> ну и вся картинка 463*100
<boris_t> перезаливка кривовато выходит, есть это в svg?
<skai-falkorr> в svg нет
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/blogger.png
<shenmue> 463*100
<shenmue> boris_t там не заливка а по цвету выделил и карандашом чпокнул
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: как то так
<skai-falkorr> чет не хватат
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: что за эффект галереи?
<shenmue> слева и справа от заголовка пустота
<shenmue> ебы там интерфейсом убунту залить наверное...
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: сделал слегка прозрачности
<skai-falkorr> чтобы точки просвечивали
<skai-falkorr> вообще ченить бы вроде трехмерного в размере 950*110 найти б туда по теме
<shenmue> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+logo+art&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=3231l8516l0l9058l15l8l0l4l4l0l182l1131l1.7l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=644&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=JS0lT6WFC4_74QSnidX6DA
<skai-falkorr> ты здевашсо?
<shenmue> хм... ща
<skai-falkorr> http://s.ubuntu.ru/o/headline1110.jpg
<skai-falkorr> отрезать часть с названием релиза и растянуть по высоте до 110
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: могешь?
<shenmue> одно название внизу которое?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, галерея - это последовательное смещение изображения с уменьшением
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, надпись над поиском "убунту" - вознкает мысль, что поиск будет по сайту убунты
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: название, которое на картинке убунту 11.10
<skai-falkorr> вот жту левую часть срезать
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: эт тебе
<shenmue> секунду
<shenmue> а то кушаю
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png это про заголовок
<shenmue> это беглый набросок просто. как бы идея . может оно там вообще не к чему
<skai-falkorr> хммм.если круг сделать слева, а справа ченить этакое - будет нормально
<skai-falkorr> только нужно либо дракона найти, либо чтото нейтральное
<shenmue> хм... буквы убрать трудно. нужно фон дорисовывать пискель за пикселем
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а вообще-то, оформление не важно, главное - содержание )
<shenmue> вообще то оно тоже важно
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://www.tillys.com/tillys/images/catalog/medium/154790100.jpg
<shenmue> я например не могу лазить по сайтам где фонт отличен от белого. глаза устают пипец. к примеру лор. или там черный фон и белые буквы
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: не.эту полоску с 11.10 уже не пойдет
<skai-falkorr> выглядит как бельмо
<SergeyIT> тогда на каринке должен быть дракон, пожирающий логотип Убунты )
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/12/0129/h_1327837666_1026214_caa76ec643.jpeg
<SergeyIT> shenmue, какой ты нежный
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: и тада просто цвет оформлени с оранжевого на фиолетовый подравнять
<iBolit> hi all
<iBolit> need help
<skai-falkorr> https://sites.google.com/site/dracweb/Home/deviantart/contest
<skai-falkorr> iBolit: давай в темпе
<skai-falkorr> !q | iBolit
<ubuntuhelp> iBolit: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> !ask | iBolit
<ubuntuhelp> iBolit: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<iBolit> xubuntu 11.10
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: по ссылке глянь
<skai-falkorr> !enter | iBolit
<ubuntuhelp> iBolit: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<iBolit> для одного из приложений нужен libnotify1
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, добрее надо что-нибудь
<iBolit> где разжиться?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а чем не подойдет тот фиялетовой?
<skai-falkorr> iBolit: sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<SergeyIT> страшный
<skai-falkorr> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs50/f/2009/340/8/1/E_S_Dragon_II_Darkness_by_Elevit_Stock.png
<iBolit> нифига
<SergeyIT> детей отпугнет
<skai-falkorr> http://archer.gamebanana.com/img/ico/sprays/dragon2.png
<shenmue> iBolit в репах есть
<shenmue> в 10.10 по карйне мере
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821128/
<iBolit> там 4-й
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, в мультиках симпатичные бывают
<shenmue> Версия: 0.5.0-2ubuntu1
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: мнеж не майлитл пони фансайт нужен:) да и нынешних детей не испугать
<iBolit> блин... ну вот что за народ
<iBolit> сначала в првила носом тычат а потом про 10.10 рассказывать начинают
<shenmue> iBolit тебе что нужно?
<shenmue> libnotify1 есть в репах
<iBolit> в каких?
<shenmue> в родных
<iBolit> 11.10?
<iBolit> нету
<shenmue> как смотрел?
<iBolit> поиском в синаптике
<skai-falkorr> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/025/6/c/monochrome_and_sam_commission_by_galidorthedragon-d4mvi7u.png
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, во )
<shenmue> пингвинус драконус
<shenmue> libnotify4 и  libnotify-bin
<skai-falkorr> ну  тут потсанчег не в тему
<skai-falkorr> мн больге тот.фиолетовый вылетающий из бездны нравится
<iBolit> так я и говорил что там 4-й
<boris_t> notify-send -v 0.7.4
<boris_t> какой 4ый?
<iBolit> что то я совсем запутался, в репозитарии есть libnotify4 и он установлен, мне прога ругается на неудовлетворенную зависимость, требует libnotify1
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: shenmue примерно так.грубо говоря.тока убрать белый фон и сгладить http://i.minus.com/iGlrzyd7Swj3H.png
<iBolit> как побороть этот косяк с зависимостью? можно попоще оъяснить, для чайника?
<Gakonis> iBolit - может быть версия не для той ОС - клторая у тебя стоит
<iBolit> версия проги Вы имеете ввиду?
<Gakonis> Да..
<iBolit> да, она для 10.04
<iBolit> ну судя по маркировке пакета, но новее нет
<Gakonis> А у вас какая версия ОС?
<Gakonis> Если другая то не пойдет она у вас.
<iBolit> xubuntu 11.10
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/dragon2.png в общий стиль
<iBolit> почему не пойдет?
<iBolit> что такого то?
<boris_t> как вариант пересобрать с новой версией либы
<iBolit> у-у-у...
<Ilshat> возможно ли запустить приложение через screen? чтобы работало через cron
<Ilshat> или в rc.local
<Gakonis> Вот, попробуйте пересобрать пакет...
<iBolit> чо?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: сделай размером до 100-110px
<skai-falkorr> лучше 100.или по 5px сверху и снизу пустоты
<iBolit> а с этого момента можно поподробнее? пересобрать пакет... да у него даже исходника нет
<boris_t> откуда пакет взял?
<boris_t> что за пакет вообще
<iBolit> с сайта ibm
<iBolit> symphony 3.0.1
<shenmue> skai-falkorr
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/h_1327837666_1026214_caa76ec643.png
<shenmue> это без уменьшения
<shenmue> прозрачность есть?
<skai-falkorr> да.прозрачность есть
<skai-falkorr> http://minus.com/mbdw0tCpiG
<shenmue> пойдет? уменьшать?
<skai-falkorr> а ты пока с уровнями цвета поиграть.сдвинь спектр, чтобы он был не фиолетовый, а оранжевый
<shenmue> этот фиолетовый дракошка?
<shenmue> не... как то не смотрится оранжевый дракон. наверное потому что их пророде не бывает
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/orange.png вот это самое красивое
<andrex> shenmue: зелёным сделай, будет горыныч)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: осталось тока высоту сделать до 110
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/green.png зеленый
<shenmue> skai-falkorr высоту чего именно?
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibh4Gcehm5hIRP.png
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: лукай
<shenmue> ок
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ib2HFpEpxGAVXL.png
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: нормально?
<andrex> shenmue: не красный всё таки лучше)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/orange110.png
<shenmue> кстати понятия не имею как в гимпе делать выделеное 100% прозрачным. делаю так. создаю копию слоя прозрачным и все нужное на него переношу
<skai-falkorr> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8BT8EKdx_Lk/TyU-FpYKfJI/AAAAAAAABn8/cKDIoHBfiuw/s1600/orange110.png
<skai-falkorr> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_wNIvnxuaUo/TyU9LZCfasI/AAAAAAAABnw/cFHPnjs14Gc/s1600/29133059VDeEv4VA.png
<skai-falkorr> один более шарп, другой более смуз
<skai-falkorr> какой лучше?
<shenmue> в первом он как то четче выглядет
<skai-falkorr> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8BT8EKdx_Lk/TyU-FpYKfJI/AAAAAAAABn8/cKDIoHBfiuw/s1600/orange110.png
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/iITTulNUs59S3.png
<skai-falkorr> эт с шарп
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/imSjrDMnfmbE9.png
<skai-falkorr> эт смуз
<skai-falkorr> кто лучше?
<shenmue> шарп по мне
<skai-falkorr> тааакс.как думаш сменить слово убунту над поиском?
<[Raiden]> мелкие картинки лучше делать резче
<[Raiden]> хоть чего-то видно
<[Raiden]> при уменьшении доавленеи резкости норм явление
<shenmue> http://ubuntusatanic.org/wallpapers/SE-Runes.jpg красота
<shenmue> поиск наверное в полоску вделать
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts#ChoosePlace:select
<skai-falkorr> подбираем шрифт для заголовка
<shenmue> а они все с кирилицей?
<skai-falkorr> не все.но у меня в заголовке кирилицы и нима
<skai-falkorr> просто смени текст на заголовок и смотри какой красив
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так оригинальнее )
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Uncial+Antiqua
<openvoid> граждане, подскажите, что за хрень gvfs - на терабайтовом харде отсалось 50 гиг свободного места, стал смотреть куда подевалось - в mc F9-c-i на хомяке - уже час считает мелочёвку в .gvfs
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: виртуальная фс
<skai-falkorr> всякие примонтированные шняги и прочее
<openvoid> так она всё место сожрала или есть другие кандидаты?
<skai-falkorr> поищи другие
<[Raiden]> посмотри gdmap или baobab
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: baobab запусти
<shenmue> du
<[Raiden]> проги выше по любому наглядней ду
<openvoid> спасибо, баобаб гораздо быстрее работает, теперь буду зачищать
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Alex+Brush
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Ruslan+Display
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Uncial+Antiqua
<shenmue> есть еще bleachbit
<[Raiden]> есть правда ещё ncdu , там чуть понятней.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Nova+Script
<skai-falkorr> ну как?
<mozilla92> всем привет!
<mozilla92> не подскажите как сделать чтобы grub не появлялся при загрузке?
<shenmue> 1grub
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibgPe8REZiKGB9.png
<skai-falkorr> ну как вам?
<Lex_Sh> оо
<Lex_Sh> ещё один портал об убунте?)
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/iDpGg61fc8Dhz.png
<skai-falkorr> вот еще
<skai-falkorr> Lex_Sh: эмм.эт мой блог
<skai-falkorr> старый добрый мой блог
<Lex_Sh> а, точно
<Lex_Sh> то-то смотрю дизайн знакомый
<Lex_Sh> первый вариант читабельнее
<Lex_Sh> у тя убунта?)
<skai-falkorr> агай
<skai-falkorr> а как ты догадался?
<Lex_Sh> =)
<shenmue> кажись быквы жирноватые
<Lex_Sh> да это я прост спросил
<Lex_Sh> нашёл тут у себя неразмеченных 8 гигов на винте
<Lex_Sh> вот думаю чё 3й системой поставить
<shenmue> у*
<andrex> skai-falkorr: чёт не хватает, много пустого места по середине ну или надпись просто сдвинуть правее
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну там лайн спейсинг в -1.поставить нормаль и не будут казатсья жирными
<skai-falkorr> background: -webkit-gradient(linear, left top, left bottom, from(#eee), to(#333))
<skai-falkorr> вот это дает градиент на буквы как сча
<skai-falkorr> from(#eee), to(#333)
<skai-falkorr> подскажите коды, чтобы шло от золотого как дракон справа к черному
<skai-falkorr> во.как ща?
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/iBJdHMkSHNxPx.png
<skai-falkorr> вот так
<skai-falkorr> andrex: лучше стало?
<sharikoff> ecc я это сделал!
<andrex> агась
<andrex> skai-falkorr: а цвет может такой c45832 ?
<Lex_Sh> skai-falkorr: чё за шревты в браузере?
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 блог с рацветкой сайта каноникал?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> оно вообще надо? Хотите принести пользу - пишите в вики  на убунту ру
<andrex> ну он и был с такой расцветкой просто шапку меняють
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ifjtzAxrwalbT.png
<skai-falkorr> andrex: так?
<andrex> примерно, да
<skai-falkorr> andrex: у тя фф?
<andrex> нет
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: проверь не разъехалось ли в опере
<skai-falkorr> нужно проверить фф
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, обновил страницу и подумал, лишнего принял )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: четакое?
<SergeyIT> шрифт )
<shenmue> всем путём
<andrex> чё красявый шрифт
<SergeyIT> так неожиданно )
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr,  фф нормально
<skai-falkorr> ну знач можно и успокоится
<skai-falkorr> причесал, вырезал 1/13 шаблона (5кб текста) в быдлокоде
<skai-falkorr> остальное причесал
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а фавикон?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а что с ним?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так колесо же
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: и шо с ним сделать?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, личико показать? Оригинальное )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: якое
<skai-falkorr> дайте идей человеку, у которого закончился аспирин
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, сделай его зеленым для начала, как дракон
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: http://drakia.com/sections/dragons/dragons/scalecolr.jpg
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: драконы бывают разные
<SergeyIT> цвет и от состояния зависеть может
<skai-falkorr> http://drakia.com/sections/dragons/index.htm
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: раздел биология
<SergeyIT> просто, хорошо когда у сайта своя картинка, удобно в фаворитах искать
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну вафиконку тож сменить надо.но тут надо придумать ченить еще
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты тут?
<shenmue> спалился =(
<shenmue> прятался. что меня выдало?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr тут я
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дыхание.у тя сохранилось та черная круглая эмлема дракона?которую ты в рыжий покрасил?
<skai-falkorr> думаю ее на вафиконку прилепить
<shenmue> тока рыжая
<shenmue> могу обратно в черный покарсить если надо
<skai-falkorr> не.пусть будет рыжая.но темнее
<skai-falkorr> #c45832
<skai-falkorr> вот такой например
<shenmue> ок
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/dragonOrange.png
<shenmue> хм... щас тень серую сделаю. а то чот ужас. может лучше станет
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: погоди тени
<skai-falkorr> этож вафиконка будет
<skai-falkorr> там размеры пипка на пипку
<skai-falkorr> тень даж не заметить буит
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: давай, оценивай
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/dragonblackorange.png
<shenmue> а что оценивать?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну фавиконку в блоге
<shenmue> оно вообще где?
<andrex> в заголовке фкладки
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну эт так маленькая пииктограмма, которую отображает в заголовке
<skai-falkorr> или в закладках, если добавить
<shenmue> значек убунту у меня
<shenmue> щас кэш почистю
<shenmue> не видно что там
<skai-falkorr> http://itmag.es/3qwnw
<skai-falkorr> ну вот же
<shenmue> он отображается. но мелкий слишком
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну я ж говорил.там оч мелко
<SergeyIT> skai-falkor, с учетом размера надо что-то
<shenmue> http://u.foto.radikal.ru/0706/63/c7c06a499d6e.jpg
<SergeyIT> можно по-простому  - sf на фоне
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: цвет задай
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: градиентом
<skai-falkorr> от #c45832 до #333333
<SergeyIT> shenmue, летучая мышь )
<artus> пыщ
<shenmue> щас замутим
<shenmue> я тут
<shenmue> 333333 серый же
<shenmue> skai-falkorr:  скинь цвета а то хистори нет
<skai-falkorr> ну 111111
<skai-falkorr> просто этот градиент у мну на заголовке
<skai-falkorr> от #c45832 до #333333
<shenmue> переливался что бы?
<skai-falkorr> ну да
<skai-falkorr> градиент
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png так?
<skai-falkorr> ну да
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/dragongreyorange.png
<shenmue> маленький вроде смотрится
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: сделай его квадратным
<skai-falkorr> размер не важен.гугл сам его ужимает
<skai-falkorr> главное - квадратный должен быть
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/dragongreyorange.png 48*48
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: проверь:)
<shenmue> конечно не понятно что там но заметно хоть тчто то
<skai-falkorr> ну крылья заметны.по назваию сразу понятно становится что там
<shenmue> у тя там даже реклама есть
<gxoptg> привет. не подскажете, у https://launchpad.net/pantheon есть репозиторий?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-8.png итого
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а че на заголовке градиент в опере не работает?
<gxoptg> спасибо, уже не надо
<shenmue> skai-falkorr какой?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: вот http://i.minus.com/i1NXaIaJ5vLC4.png
<shenmue> неа
<skai-falkorr> ну он через наложение с помощью вебкита идет
<skai-falkorr> по ксс
<shenmue> у меня еще скрипт стоит который режет все левое с сайта. баннеры там. может из за него
<shenmue> щас отключу его
<skai-falkorr> не.дело в опере
<skai-falkorr> на мобиле тож она не понимает вебкитовые опции
<shenmue> угу
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: в общем градиенты понимает ткоа вебкитобраузеры
<shenmue> как плохо что они существуют =(
<Anton2d> подскажите плиз аналог zenity для терминала
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: echo?
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: bash
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> что нету аналога ?
<Anton2d> неверю
<skai-falkorr> python
<Anton2d> да ф топку.. какой питон, я же пршу как зенити, что бы рисовал окошко, с выбором да / нет, прогресс бар, файл селекшн дилог
<Anton2d> *прошу
<skai-falkorr> в терминале?
<skai-falkorr> bash
<Anton2d> понятно всё с вами.
<skai-falkorr> питон
<sharikoff> Anton2d: ncurses
<sharikoff> мс видал? вот там да нет сохранить на нкурсес рисуют
<Anton2d> Это библиотека, или конккретно утилита ?
<sharikoff> либа
<Anton2d> Вот да такое мне надо как в мс, но что бы запускалась из скрипта и действовала на подобии зенити
<Anton2d> сам программмировать я это не хочу.
<Anton2d> Гдето видел скрипт чего-то длинный здоровый, навороченный, он такие окошки выдовал иногда вы терминал псевдографикой, а что там использовалось не помню.
<sharikoff> http://symmetrica.net/uploads/linapi/linapi11.pdf
<sharikoff> это покруче http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/pdf/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO.pdf
<Anton2d> Тьфу на вас, двоишники, вспомнил я, dialog называется оно.
<shenmue> фу на этих склерозников
<shenmue> фукают всё время
<sharikoff> двоечник это ты =)) мы те все почесному как есть
<sharikoff> а ты все скриптами норовишь да утилитками выкрутиться
<Anton2d> Нет конечно взять и написать на си с либой это конечно юниксвей, ага, особенно когда есть готовое написанное ;)
<sharikoff> каждый линуксоид должен написать свою прогу
<sharikoff> и каждый админ должен написать свой биллинг
<sharikoff> =)
<Anton2d> согласен, но только не ту, которая уже написана.
<sharikoff> а вот это как раз юник вей
<sharikoff> должен быть выбор
<sharikoff> так что не отмазаться
<sharikoff> придется писать
<Anton2d> Побольше разных велосипедов! Синих, красных, зёлёных ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> побольше разных линуксов
<sharikoff> красных зеленых и коричневых
<Anton2d> а что за красный линукс ?
<sharikoff> рхел же
<Anton2d> шапка ?
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> sharikoff, пинг
<sharikoff> artus: понг
<sharikoff> как там на украйне милой?
<sharikoff> вырыли могилы?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> вродь теплеетс
<artus> sharikoff, а не знаю, я зомбоящик не смотрю )
<sharikoff> у нас сорокет
<sharikoff> как то вот так вот
<artus> если что , берданку и в леса партезанить )
<andrex> )
<sharikoff> artus: те во львов надо
<sharikoff> ой сорри во львiв
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> нафиг) я если что  на месности отобьюсь )
<artus> ну если на то пошло т оне во а у ))
<sharikoff> угу =)
<sharikoff> а еслт у вас в гос контору устраиваться то заставляют размовляти?
<artus> неа
<sharikoff> пофиг?
<artus> эть все мифы  )
<bosyi> Слава Україні!
<yurau_> в бан?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/408208/a1b6d4ce
<sharikoff> мама забери меня отсюда
<shenmue> хы
<Lex_S> пичалька
 * andrex забанен на itmages
<zgr> у кого-нибудь NaCl в Chromium на x86_64 работает?
<shenmue> у меня нет
<[Raiden]> а что такое  NaCl
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: native clients
<skai-falkorr> обожаю курян смотреть в квн. прима торт
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: теперь и в ie8 нормально
<sig_wall> :)
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: а градиент есть?
<sig_wall> на буквах? нет
<skai-falkorr> ну было бы неожиданно, будь в осле чтото хотяб
<sig_wall> ну хотя бы шрифт подгрузился :)
<sig_wall> правда только для английских букв
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: а кирилицы для него нет.ну да я его тока на заголовок и пунты боковой панели назначил
<skai-falkorr> так что его на кирилице и нет
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: он и Ubuntu не показывает русские буквы.
<skai-falkorr> где?
<sig_wall> везде =)
<skai-falkorr> в боковой панели - там убунты и нет.почему то
<skai-falkorr> скрин кинь
<sig_wall> http://ompldr.org/vY2lncA
<sig_wall> старый скрин
<sig_wall> видно, что шрифт ubuntu применён только к английским словам
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: кеш обнови
<sig_wall> все равно
<sig_wall> видимо у него фича такая :)
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibwhCzlm153rB6.png
<skai-falkorr> ибо там давно так уже
<[Raiden]> так оригинально, что сразу не прочитаешь
<Lex_S> в какой там версии убунты гном3 а в какой юнити?
<[Raiden]> с гном3 нет офиц версии
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> а то думал глянуть что они там из себя представляют хоть
<Lex_S> всю жизнь на кедах сижу)
<[Raiden]> доставь пакет с гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> и сделай релогин
<[Raiden]> с выбором сессии
<Lex_S> да я с лайвов думал, пока не ставить)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: мята на гноме
<skai-falkorr> федора на гноме
<[Raiden]> скачай тогда любой лайв с гном3
<[Raiden]> ибо 1 хрен
<Lex_S> надо глянуть у гентовского какой гном)
<Lex_S> Gnome 3.2.1 это ж оно и есть?
<organizm> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/01/meet-spark-first-linux-tablet-running.html
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: угу
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я ж про него еще вчера писал тут сцылошко
<organizm> значит так, использую убунту, но нужен оракл, надо ставить centos, помогите кто чем может
<organizm> почему я плюс ораганизм?
<skai-falkorr> !faq | organizm
<ubuntuhelp> organizm: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> реплика, кто в лес, кто по дрова))
<User864[web]> помогите настроить ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64
<[Raiden]> а что там не так?
<User864[web]> под mining c 0 настроить в долгу не останусть есть две видеокарты HD5870
<User864[web]> и установить клиент (майнер) что бы при перезапуски системы стартовал сам
<openvoid> User814[web], http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=9239.0
<User864[web]> хотябы настроиную систему в образе что бы залить и все?
<User864[web]> так там так пробывал ни чего не получилось на процесе установки драйверов видеокарт
<openvoid> по этому описанию у меня с драйверами тоже не получилось
<openvoid> заработало с драйверами которые убунта сама захотела поставить
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. 1 радеон уже есть проблема, а два..
<[Raiden]> гугли в общем
<[Raiden]> или хотя бы расскажи что после установки драйвера от амд происходит
<User864[web]> так подхватывает стандартные драйвера что в сборке идет и все
<openvoid> стандатные это свободные, а надо те, которые проипиетарные, но которые убунта сама утягивает
<openvoid> я забыл уже, там где то показывается - имеются пропиетарные драйвера на ваше хардваре, хотите их - я ответил да и после перезагрузки само всё заработало с теми скриптами из той ссылки
<User864[web]> так надо поставить http://download2-developer.amd.com/amd/APPSDK/AMD-APP-SDK-v2.4-lnx64.tgz
<User864[web]> а скок у тебя выдает хешей на убунте?
<openvoid> 180мх на radeon hd 5700
<User864[web]> а у тебя одна карточка?
<openvoid> да
<openvoid> но скрипт копируется на два и легко правится
<User864[web]> а на винде сколько давала?
<openvoid> столькоже
<openvoid> единственный плюс юбунты - что это "честно заработанное" :)
<User864[web]> а ты можешь кинуть скрипт на почу мне и че там править надо?
<openvoid> счас попробую на пастебин
<andrex> не честно заработаное, а ненаказуемая халява
<User864[web]> главное настроить как часики а то с виндой куча проблем
<openvoid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821598/
<Nor8> User864[web]:Не покупайте непонятное железо, тогда и настраивать ничего не нужно будет
<openvoid> сохраняешь в /usr/local/bin/startminer1.sh и ..2.sh
<openvoid> во втором меняешь adaptet=0 на =1 в двух местах
<User864[web]> понял
<User864[web]> поробую сейчас
<User864[web]> а ты давно занимаешься miningom?
<openvoid> имей ввиду у меня phoenix в /home/openvoid/src/phoeix-1.48
<openvoid> под себя поправь
<openvoid> полгода балуюсь
<User864[web]> так курс чето падает
<openvoid> то до 2 упал, потом до 7 поднялся сейчас 5
<User864[web]> надо мин 4 карточки что бы нормально капало
<openvoid> надо чтоб 10 стоил, тогда оправдывает электричество и покупки немного
<User864[web]> и еще карточки приходится за границей покупать
<openvoid> на 5 за электричество столько же тратишь
<User864[web]> я думаю как то на работе
<User864[web]> все собрать
<User864[web]> что бы хоть за електричество не платить
<User864[web]> у нас вообще карточки 5870 не реально купить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты ваще понимаешь о чем они?
<openvoid> и нет смысла за её цену ты 4 5700 купишь а минить будут больше, только компов больше надо будет
<[Raiden]> Простите, я читал другой чат )
<[Raiden]> продайте 2 радеона и купите 1 нвидию - тогда можно и ко мне обращаться.
<User864[web]> чего райзерами поместится в один корпус 4 карты
<User864[web]> какие радеоны нужны?
<User864[web]> так я знаю где реально их купить за нормальные деньги и нормальное состояние
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: О майнинге койнов, как я понимаю )))
<User864[web]> ?
<openvoid> мне уже не нужны, я побаловался и хватит
<User864[web]> понятно я собираюсь сделать ферму из 4 5870
<openvoid> киловатт тепла :)
<VMV> всем привет!
<User864[web]> так да
<VMV> подскажите как правильно открыть на машине порт?
<VMV> если iptables -L показывает что порт открыт, а 2ip.ru что закрыт, это значит что на роутере закрыт?
<artus> угу
<VMV> спасибо)
<VMV> а как на dir 300 порт открыть не подскажите?)
<artus> а почитать мануал к роутеру не ?
<VMV> все, спасибо, нашел, просто не сразу понял)
<shenmue> я тут
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/137215/ я о такой штуке на винде мечтал в китайских играх
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> не думал что у гнома 3.2.1 такой жестокий дефолт
<yurau_> мне уже 10й фаефокс просится на обновление.
<yurau_> в этот раз быстрее винды
<yurau_> Lex_S: а что с ним?
<yurau_> как узнать текущие правила iptables?
<amigo> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<Lex_S> yurau_: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0129/h_1327867086_7788305_0f3dc26300.png
<Lex_S> вот что с ним)
<yurau_> Lex_S: что не так?
<Lex_S> не обращай внимания
<Lex_S> я последний раз гном видел на убунте 7.10
<yurau_> amigo: iptables -L
<artus> Dropbox Basic 2.2% used (442.2MB of 19.88GB) ^_^
<amigo> yurau_: спасибо
<artus> shenmue, кстати да, переводилка с попапом вкусная получилась)
<UNIm95> artus:  как объём добыл?
<artus> там чуть, там чуть )) воть и на копилось)
<UNIm95> так вроде дропбокс не более 8 дает
<artus> хее )) более )
<artus> с учетом всех фишечек и пюшечек )
<yurau> скажите, если я отформатирую диск в LVM при установке. потом другой системой я смогу его прочесть?
<artus> другой это какой ?
<yurau> например лайвсиди
<artus> офтопиком нет , линуксы - да
<yurau> я просто с LVM не работал, а для серверов рекомендуют
<yurau> artus: как потом его монтировать?
<shenmue> artus =)
<shenmue> только я не понял. а что переводит то?
<yurau> artus: как обычно или шаманить надо?
<shenmue> точнее гугол что ли переводчик?
<artus> shenmue, угу
<artus> yurau, вот не пробовал, почсему не скажу , затести в виртуалке
<yurau> просто жалко весь диск отводить под ЛВМ(меньше он не ест) если другие линуксы не смогут с ним работать
<artus> вобщето должны
<artus> yurau, http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<artus> вобщем смогут работать
<yurau> в общем не сложно но боязно
<shenmue> artus ты как на клавишу забиндил?
<artus> alt+t
<artus> вроде мне покаместь такого сочетания не попадалось
<shenmue> хм... а как это сделать? =)
<artus> я через параметры, комбинации клавиш
<Lex_S> мде
<Lex_S> чёта не загрузился образ 12.04
<shenmue> чот не работает =(
<shenmue> что выделяю то и пишет
<artus> скрипт без ошибок запускаетцо? ))
<artus> мне   xsel пришлось доставить
<shenmue> а всё пашет =)
<shenmue> Final Fantasy не переводит
<shenmue> так и пишет
<artus> бренд видать)
<shenmue> ага
<artus> а по частям переводит)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-9.png хм... осталось нотифи настроить.
<bosyi> осталось перепостить в свой бложик?
<shenmue> зачем?
<shenmue> я в zim статью скопировал а сохронялка на ubuntu-one
<bosyi> ну хз зачем люди позаводили кучу микробложиков про линукс где 100% информации перепост с других ресурсов. плохого ничего нет, но нафик надо? shenmue, к вам ничего не имею. просто мысли вслух
<artus> bosyi, вражеские бложики имеют свойство терятся) свое же вроде как живет пока сам не почистиш
<shenmue> во первых блог ведут для себя. во вторых можно сохранить ссылку но у меня есть привычка раз в пол года проверять все ссылки в опере. из них половина выдает 404
<artus> )) есть такое дело )
<shenmue> так что проще для себя же скопировать полезную инфу пока она не канула в небытие или стала неактуальной
<[Raiden]> http://www.линуксы.рф/
<[Raiden]> дофига бложиков
<shenmue> жалка сразу об этом не додумался. столько полезной инфы пропало
<Lex_S> что-то у образа 12.04 дальше syslinux ничего не происходит
<bosyi> правда. образ за вчерашнее число не ставился. просто не загружался.
<[Raiden]> поставь 11.10 и обнови
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> благодаря ппа и т.д. можно ставит ьновейший софт на текущий релиз
<[Raiden]> на худой конец ест ьстатьи как бэкпортировать деб с другой версией
<[Raiden]> короче беты не нужны.
<Lex_S> да я просто глянуть хотел на новый юнити
<[Raiden]> а если о нса падучий или его к концу апреля ещё раз изменят?
<Lex_S> дефолтный гном3 напомнил мне чтото очень древнее)
<[Raiden]> сча*
<[Raiden]> любители открытых дров должны ликовать http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32931
<artus> открытые дрова нужны разве ?
<[Raiden]> радеону и интелу может да. Нвидии пока нет.
<artus> ну учитывая что радеон и интел не нужны )))
<[Raiden]> Хотя ест ь1 забавная штука. ноувеау для гф 8ххх поддерживает OpenGL ES 2
<[Raiden]> а закрытый нет
<artus> у меня ноувеау отключен и без него все летаеть )
<[Raiden]> я тоже не пользуюсь. Но видел в работе 2 версии. Он в обещем становится лучше.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-21
<tagezi> спать пора, походу, ошибок много
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда все так жили. Большие империи подавляли более мелкие.
<[Raiden]> С чукчами я читал 150 лет война была
<[Raiden]> даже пара больших сражений, по северным меркам
<tagezi> да там со всеми была война... руские шли и жгли деревни, ещёбы войны не было
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да )
<[Raiden]> Однако я б на их месте особо национализмом не занимался. Это делала Российская империя в средние века , а мы РФ, другая страна которой лет 20 )
 * [Raiden] всех отмазал
<tagezi> Ну, те кто более интелегентен тот и не занимается, те кто в деревнях, русские до сихпор враги.. и не только потому что было тогда, но и за то что было при совецкой власти
<tagezi> сейчас потише стало, даже в туве поспокойнее вроде, кстати
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. Да и сча конечно на переферии не как в москве )
<[Raiden]> Я тут про вин смотрел и дагестан. Дербент, кизляр... Там была фраза что именно виноделие тот регион удержало от конкретной войны.
<tagezi> да перефирия начинается за третьим кольцом, по факту )) просто чем дальше тем хуже )
<[Raiden]> как бы вокруг этого бизнеса инфраструктура построилась и т.д.
<[Raiden]> про вино*
<tagezi> ну, красноярский край не знаю что удержало, тува хотела отделяться, но не отделилась.. хакасы очень цивилизованые, быстро задушили всех кто хотел отделиться, на алтае вся сила в угле кажеться и в городах, там тоже было довольно спокойно
<tagezi> там кыргызы мутили воду, особо молодёж
<[Raiden]> Я хотел дербентское шампанское купить на нг, но куда заходил небыло )
<[Raiden]> друган один разрекламил
<tagezi> помне вся выпивка на один вкус )
<tagezi> что пиво что спирт )
<[Raiden]> Ну почти )
<tagezi> я почти 15 лет не пью, уже и не помню чем это всё отличается вообще
<[Raiden]> я по праздникам пью
<[Raiden]> так получается ))
<[Raiden]> амарок падучий. Клементин всё ещё лучше и наверное на долго.
<[Raiden]> уронил раза 4 за день
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати )) Сабчылар - Пуур сыыды (Плач Волка)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не совсем классическое исполнение но красиво ))) тож горловое пение, хакаская группа ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на ютубе не вижу, может потом гляну
<tagezi> в контакте было... вообще хакаские группы не раскручены
<tagezi> ещё есть Асхыстагы, они пают более в класическом стиле
<tagezi> а из якутов айархаан послушай.. ))) тётки вообще нереальное на варганах делают )))
<tagezi> а я спать потопал ))) завтра на учебу рано
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Denver79> ssh -p 2222 user@192.168.1.2 mc
<Denver79> Переменная среды TERM не определена!
<Denver79> как правильно должна выглядеть команда?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а что делать если архив gz , ни unzip и не tar xz, не берет
<jlewka> но менеджер архивов при этом спокойно его распаковывает...
<Anton2d> gunzip, 7z попробуй еще
<jlewka> ага, gunzip помог спасибо...
<jlewka> млин, вот надо же перепутать gunzip с unzip ...=\
<Anton2d> file архив.ext - тебе скажут кто этот файл точно и в подробностях
<Anton2d> Люди я поломал малость dpkg, подскажите как бы его починить корректно:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554297/
<jlewka> а чего делал?
<Anton2d> ломал ;) - сломал
<Anton2d> поставил утилиту, а у неё постустановочный скрипт завис
<Anton2d> точнее завершился с ошибкой
<jlewka> а...
<jlewka> apt-get update
<jlewka> а потом че нить поставить попробуй, часто он сам говорит что нужно сделать что бы починиться
<Anton2d> Не... я в итоге имею халф-инсталлед пакет
<Anton2d> не не... хуже.
<jlewka> хз... я бы убил бы просто процесс, и расчитывал что apt-get сам скажет что хочет)
<jlewka> по крайне мере с ним это проходило у меня
<Anton2d> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<stasdizzi__> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Kyshtynbai> у меня такое было. вбей это в гугл. я думаю что там есть решение.
<Anton2d> А dpkg --remove --force _пакет_ - сильно неправильно сделать ?
<jlewka> странно, мне обычно в таких случаях апт сам говорил как исправить проблему... было уже такое же...
<Anton2d> Естественно что sudo apt-get install -f - мне не помогает.
<Anton2d> ладно, попробую кильнуть с --force
<Anton2d> невыходит однако
<Anton2d> Ну не руками же вырезать из базы пакетов ;)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Anton2d> даже так sudo dpkg --force-all --remove itmages-unity-plugin не выходит.
<JugglerLKR> ïðèâåòñâòóþ
<ubuntuhelp> JugglerLKR! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JugglerLKR> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> JugglerLKR! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JugglerLKR> stranno
<JugglerLKR> chitat' utf8 mogu
<JugglerLKR> pisAt' - net
<JugglerLKR> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JugglerLKR, Понг.
<JugglerLKR> да, на винде utf-8 непростая задача
<JugglerLKR> приветствую всех
<JugglerLKR> почему-то не приходит письмо с регистрацией с http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<jlewka> хм... xchat вроде не было с этим прроблем...
<baronos> nettalk и нет проблем
<JugglerLKR> miranda у меня
<JugglerLKR> ну вроде победил
<JugglerLKR> вроде при регистрации на форуме ограничения на паблик ящики нет
<JugglerLKR> что может быть?
<JugglerLKR> мда, ирк уже не тот, одни мертвые души...
<Anton2d> спять все, ящики разные пробовал ?
<Anton2d> в каталоге "спам" проверял ?
<snql> приветствую. у меня вопрос. есть те, кто пользуются ubuntu tweak? там есть love wallpaper hd, загружается рандомный список обоев и по клику происходит загрузка и установка на рабочий стол
<snql> собственно сам вопрос - куда они сохраняются?
<snql> если установить новое изображение, то старое исчезает
<snql> как узнать путь к текущему изображению?
<baronos> в .local вроде где то
<jlewka> мб в хомяке скрытая дириктория создается?
<Anton2d> baronos, я знаю, ты знаешь как корректно вот это победить:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554297/
<Anton2d> sudo dpkg --force-all --remove itmages-unity-plugin - не помогает
<snql> нашлось в /home/*/.config/ubuntu-tweak/lovewallpaper.jpg
<baronos> Anton2d: пакет какой то ставил через dpkg -i ?
<jlewka> кстати, а почему некоторые проги храня свои данные и конфиги в ~/."прога" , а некоторые ~/.config/"прога"
<Anton2d> нет ставил стандартно, но постустановочный скрипт с ошибколй завершился.
<baronos> хз тогда
<baronos> гугли
<Anton2d> уже всё обгуглил но там советы типо откройте /var/lib/dpkg/status и вырежте руками блок с пакетом
<Anton2d> Мягко говоря, это неправильно.
<baronos> нормально это
<baronos> я часто так делал на 10.04 :)
<Anton2d> ага, а файлы потом от этого всего еще надо найти выковорить, причем списка установленных файлов в синаптеке нету по этому пакету
<ubuntuawp>  всем привет
<misha777> <ubuntuawp> привет
<shenmue> ыть
<shenmue> всем пысчь!
<_d4vid> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484752_567520809943009_1722480318_n.jpg :)
<shenmue> у трубы есть настройки интерфейса?
<baronos> shenmue: у какой трубы?
<shenmue> у ютьюб
<baronos> фиг знает, у меня черный ифейс
<shenmue> у меня красный
<shenmue> а если выйти из аккаунта то синий котоый норм и не бесит
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35882
<shenmue> Д.Медведев распорядился снизить цену подключения к Интернету =)
<shenmue> дорого ему качать немецкую по анлиму
<[Raiden]> его айфон много трафа жрёт по ходу
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xAfYTCUpq0
<shenmue> а кстати а кто щас президент то?
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати все коменты почти такие =)
<shenmue> про то что дорого ему
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кстати тарфиный план и покдлючение это разные вещи
<Anton2d> Ну что народ, кто-нибутиь посоветует как победить красиво эту проблему http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555554/ , или вычищать руками из /var/lib/dpkg/status
<skai-falkorr> а что говорит апт-гет инсталл -ф?
<Anton2d> там как раз вначале он
<Anton2d> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<[Raiden]> /var/lib/dpkg/info/itmages-unity-plugin.postrm 6 строку закоменть
<Anton2d> о как... ;) щаз поглядим.
<Anton2d> update-icon-cache "/usr/share/icons/highcolor" - эту ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ну или  сделай так что бы эта команда работала
<Anton2d> что то мне страшно это ставить: /var/lib/dpkg/info/itmages-unity-plugin.postrm
<Anton2d> тоесть вот это: Command 'update-icon-caches' from package 'libgtk2.0-bin' (main)
<Anton2d>  Command 'update-icon-caches' from package 'libgtk-3-bin' (main)
<[Raiden]> страх не лечим
<Anton2d> закаментю тогда, посмотрю что будет
<Anton2d> о, удалился пакет! пасиба.
<Anton2d> ну и кривой же этот пакет itmages
<skai-falkorr> а его давно никто не обновлял
<[Raiden]> У меня вроде безпроблем пашет, зовется правда itmages-dolphin-extension
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> в гномшеле он скурвился при установке
<baronos> причет тут гш?
<baronos> itmages там вроде для 11.10
<Anton2d> да тем неменее при подключении их репа позволяет поставить от туда и после этого происходит то что я описал
<baronos> а скрипт было бы проще найти для скриншотов через itmages
<Anton2d> Вот будь другом, подскажи где его найти, гуглится именно та фигня для 11.10, которая не ставиться вообще.
<Anton2d> А вот да, есть скрипт но для консоли...
<[Raiden]> сделай морду на гдиалог, что бы просило файл, отдавало скрипту и потом показывало линк и добавь в контекстное меню ))
<[Raiden]> Или просто попробуй пожить не в гному\юнити , а в кде с месяц. За просмотр денег не берут.
<baronos> а кто тебя знает? :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> если учесть сколько форков наутилуса, то ваще не ясна судьба расширения и насколько эти наутилусы будут совместимы
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> но в теории конечно, совместимость с расширениями и правку контекстных меню они портить не будут
<Anton2d> да непойду я в кде, я привык к гному, и буду в нём мучится до скончания дней ;)
<Anton2d> кде я естественно смотрел, года 3 назад - если бы тогда остался там.. то да.
<[Raiden]> ну и ... страдай на здоровье...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а я в 2011 весной бросил курить, а весной 2012 бросил гном
<[Raiden]> ))
<Anton2d> Ну вот а я еще даже курить не бросил, а ты говоришь кде
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а что бросишь весной 2013?
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<[Raiden]> может быть пить по праздникам )
<snql> все-равно мне глаза болят и не могу привыкнуть, сглаживание не такое как в windows
<snql> невооруженным глазом видно
<[Raiden]> так и есть. В убунте сглаживание отличное от виндовс.
<baronos> в винде ужс
<snql> тут как туман какой то на экране
<snql> к этому нужно привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> как включить субпиксельное как в винде - хавту хватает. Требуется пересборка нескольких пакетов.
<snql> и все они старые
<snql> на всякие 10.04
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд в убунте хорошее. Мне пришлось повозиться в винде что бы сделать примерно так же. Видимо всё дело в привычках )
<[Raiden]> snql: смысл тот же.
<baronos> мне tweak хватает
<snql> для опытного юзера принцип тот же, а для нуба типа меня одна команда не сработала и уже конец идее
<snql> [Raiden]: подкинь ка мануальчик, а? :)
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда 2 варианта. Либо учитьяс, либо вернуться туда где лучше.
<[Raiden]> snql: Хм, сча попробую
<Anton2d> Я в виде сидел во времена CRT  и привык к мылу ;) такчто сглаживанеие убунты для LCD мне очень нравиться, повезло мне
<Anton2d> *винде
<snql> Мне на ubuntu лучше, тут рай для программиста, столько исходников учись не хочу, но хочется как говорится без вреда для здоровья (глаз)
<snql> болят значит уже не то :)
<[Raiden]> ахаха http://os-style.ru/publ/13-1-0-261
<baronos> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358780662_8397389_002680441d.png
<[Raiden]> Не, я подумал и решил что гуглить не буду. Если сам не найдешь, создай тему на форуме.
<Lorgus> hi all
<skai-falkorr> baronos: бойан же.я ж тут рассказывал об этом давно уже
<Lorgus> вопрос...  путь к файлу пишем ./имя   а если файл выше на папку то как написать ????
<[Raiden]> мой совет - стереть .font.conf в хомпапке если есть, потом выбрать сглаживание   межстрочное ргб и уточнение легкое. И ещё шрифт выбрать хороший какой-нить: убунту, дройд, либерейшен , дежавю...
<[Raiden]> больше ничего со шрифтами не надо делать
<snql> тахому ^_^
<[Raiden]> и 96 дпи галку ставить не надо
<[Raiden]> надо только если шрифты от мс
<snql> кстати где dpi менять, раньше можно было задавать цифру
<snql> в 12.04 такой опции не виж
<snql> раньше в персонализации насколько помню было
<snql> окно "внешний вид" порезали
<[Raiden]> я не знаю , у меня нестандартное де для убунты
<snql> года так два назад игрался с dpi и сделал идеально для своих глаз
<Anton2d> выпилили, тепеть есть некий коэффициент увеличения шрифтов 1.х
<[Raiden]> в кде меняется
<Anton2d> но это почти тоже самое что и дпи
<Anton2d> только в какойто внешней утилите оно
<snql> коэффициент как по мне не очень, это наверное тот, который в gnome-tweak-tool ?
<snql> text scaling factor
<Anton2d> да, и в других - подобная фигня
<[Raiden]> я могу показать как посмотреть текухие настройки иксов про дпи:  xdpyinfo|grep resolution
<[Raiden]> задать скорее всего можно ерез строку запуска иксервера, через xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> если в де нихрена нет
<snql> resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<Anton2d> угу, и при этом скаейлинг фактор у меня 1.1 или 1.2
<[Raiden]> у меня 90х91 родное разрешение для монитора. И когда я снял галку 96 дпи, мне показалось что шрифты стали более удобны для меня )
<[Raiden]> только у меня не используются шрифты от мс
<Anton2d> Мне кстати гарнитура ubuntu очень понравилась и начиртания все есть и красивый и достаточно грамотно сделан.
<Anton2d> Я даже на смартфон его запихал книжки читать ;)
<Anton2d> Непонимаю почему его все так ругают и ненавидят
<snql> у меня dpi по калькулятору должно быть 100.45
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: как и любой продукт, ставший массовым. люди не хотят терять налет илитности, так что ненавидят все, что становится хоть чуточку популярным и общим
<Anton2d> да, но при этом русский ариал и таймс я считаю верхом кривости, тахома чуть лучше, но там тоже прблемы есть, италика нету.
<Anton2d> Адаптировали ариал и таймс к кирилице, явно недодизайнеры
<[Raiden]> ваще для глаз форма букв не так уж и важна. Главное не мельчить
<Anton2d> Очень важна для читаемости, это целая наука.
<snql> что-то нашлось http://habrahabr.ru/qa/23307/
<tagezi> всем привет
<Anton2d> snql, ClearType-сглаживание в Linux, или шрифты как в Ubuntu - http://habrahabr.ru/post/74227/
<Anton2d> а блин, старьё это
<[Raiden]> Это не то, там описан окак пропатчить обычные либы что бы стало как уже в убунте
<[Raiden]> в других дистрах иначе
<[Raiden]> мне в опенсусе пришлось повозиться )
<[Raiden]> правда не так капитально, нашел на их билдсервисе
<[Raiden]> давайте менять тему. ШГ оно и в африке ШГ
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> А у новых бесплатных аккаунтов дропбокса теперь нету дирректории паблик и возможности шарить ?
<[Raiden]> у хуавей оказывается своя платформа для мобил есть HiSilicon  , не просто сборщики
<snql> задал правильный dpi, но в логах ошибка
<snql> [    35.413] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (102, 102)
<snql> [    35.440] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "DPI" is not used
<snql> не принимает... почему?
<snql> оу понял
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, это надо иметь амд
<[Raiden]> )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: есть, давно притом. Делают разные ARM-based процы
<Civil|2> много в каких китайских регистраторах стоят их чипы
<[Raiden]> http://www.mobile-review.com/fullnews/main/2013/January/21.shtml#39260
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: в хуавэй медиапад стоит такой чип, в новом
<Civil|2> он вроде как уже продается даже
<Civil|2> и тестов полно
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: железка звалась Huawei MediaPad 10 FHD вроде бы
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358785790_6680901_5dcb39ac58.png размер с включенным индексом
<skai-falkorr> в виртуалке убунта 262 весит. тож с включенным зейтгейстом
<skai-falkorr> только вот одна проблема. индекс не значит ничего, если файлов нет
<skai-falkorr> плюс ты хром не включил
<[Raiden]> обычно ругают за жор кде
<[Raiden]> причем тут хром )
<skai-falkorr> ну а смысл в жрущих кедах?ну и жрут они больше других. все равно на фоне хрома будет не заметно
<baronos> эпический вопрос "| ну а смысл в жрущих кедах?"
<[Raiden]> кто не ест - тот не работает
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<snql> кеды легче перевариваются после перехода виндузятником
<snql> :)
<snql> да, и линус сейчас на кедах
<_d4vid> da linux sam ne svoi ..
<_d4vid> zavtra voobshe na openbox syadit
<_d4vid> и будет пиар красноглазикам)
<snql> а причем openbox? это же не рабочий стол :)
<snql> оу, не знал что такой есть
<snql> скорей свое напишет )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помнишь ты советовал прогу для перегона из апе во флак?
<tagezi> как она звалась?
<[Raiden]> flacon вроде
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, похоже... спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epTYG6qg1Qo
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет ;)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ку
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: я нашел темноватую тему с о светлыми полями текста  Wonton Soup
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: симпотишная
<Scrimmer> спасибо (:
<Scrimmer> Кстати ребят, не по теме
<Scrimmer> А можно как то перенести данные аля сохранения гугл хром + ютуб + ваще все данные с 1 акка гугла на другой ?
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Там не храню ничего
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да, можно
<tagezi> не спрашивай как )))
<[Raiden]> а нет, наврал, поля темные. У меня просто в кате светлая тема
<[Raiden]> случается
<Scrimmer> вот так всегда :(
<Scrimmer> а я вот только недавно узнал про клавишу Tab в консоли...
<Scrimmer> и случайно нажал ее, когда печатал ник райдена в пиджине..
<[Raiden]> да ты оказывается зелёный совсем
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> ох уж ета винда
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-22
<aleksei`> всем ку
<NoOova> Господа куда делось все из ~/.gvfs
<NoOova> куда теперь монтиру.тся сетевые папки
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<snql> ping
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Есть контакт.
<user53> на life систему нельзя ставить приложения?
<SergeyIT> а смысл?
<user53> ну типа полноценый линукс на флешке
<SergeyIT> так поставь на флешку и будет тебе полноценный
<user53> так поставил, но приложения не могу устанавливать всё-равно
<SergeyIT> как ставил?
<user53> SergeyIT: unetbootin
<user53> c выделением места
<SergeyIT> так это лайв ты ставил, а ты с него на другую флешку поставь
<user53> а зачем тогда там место выделяется для изменений?
<smooth> не для изменений.для пользовательских файлов.
<smooth> различаем?
<user53> если я перезагружусь то вкладки браузера сохраняться? или это тоже типа пользовательские файлы?
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<user53> это был вопрос для определения того что является в понимании smooth пользовательскими файлами
<baronos> исчезнут
<SergeyIT> user53, так бы прямо и спросил
<user53> baronos: проверяем....
<SergeyIT> user53, на форуме тема есть - поставить на флешку - глянь
<baronos> тебе и ранее было сказанно, попробуй
<snql> кстати как можно сделать образ из своей операционной системы, чтобы после переустановки были те же настройки и программы?
<snql> iso
<Scrimmer> ай к черту
<Scrimmer> не туда
<user56> baronos:  вкладки и дополнительно установленние настройки локали - сохранились!
<user56> *но приложения всё-раавно не могу ставить
<baronos> user56: разве это не чудо? :)
<user56> SergeyIT: вот вроде нашёл вариант, но до попытки установить приложения думал что и так уже всё хорошо( http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<user56> гы...сделал прощё: настроил vnc  на рабочем компе и с флешки на него конкчусь.... и места хватит на флешке и приложениями могу пользоваться)
<SergeyIT> тебе выбирать
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_%D0%BD%D0%B0_usb
<Anton2d> А кто-нибудь смог победить тормоза davfs2 с яндексдиском? При активном обращение к примонтированному каталогу ажно графический интерфейс колом встаёт.
<baronos> я победил, я перестал его юзать ;)
<SergeyIT> а я и не начинал )
<Anton2d> не, я так тоже умею, дропбокс коненчо рулит, но хочется вебдав, всё же это другое и для другого
<jlewka> Anton2d, а есть хороший клиент под webdev под линь? вроде слышал что с этим все плохо...
<Anton2d> ну я обычный moun.davfs пробую, вот с ним такие проблемы
<Anton2d> mount.davfs
<jlewka> а хз... что то подобное читал...
<jlewka> яндекс еще свою программку специальной распростроняет, консольную..
<jlewka> для монтирования диска
<Anton2d> вот такого я не нагугливал, а поподробнее можно ?
<jlewka> хм.. ща пруф найду
<jlewka> или не найду(
<Anton2d> а на чём еще можно проверить .davfs кроме ядиска ? Может проблема не в тормозах ядиска, а в кривизне моей системы
<Anton2d> а вот 4shared.com есть щаз на нём проверим.
<jlewka> нет не найду... но раньше была, на питоне написана еще... ставил себе ее еще
<Anton2d> хм прицепил диск от 4shared.com - чуть лучше но проблемы в принципе теже, иксы начинают лагать дико при обращении.
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/tizzay/yotaphone-dvulikiy-rossiyskiy-smartfon-udivil-amerikancev/
 * baronos думает, что райдену стало интересно... какой смартфон смог удивить американцев? и бац, гугл выдал это... :D
<smooth> я бы увидев такое с подписью смартфон - тоже бы удивился
<baronos> название стремное ётафон, оно как то на бренд вообще не тянет, думаю загнётся.
<[Raiden]> [15:51:08] arkenoi: systemd на сервере я в гробу видал
<[Raiden]> [15:51:24] arkenoi: любая диагностика того что сломалось на порядок сложнее чем с классическими интискриптами
<[Raiden]> С канала федоры
<smooth> baronos: ё-мобиль смотрит на тебя по ночам, заглядывая в окно спальни
<baronos> smooth: кстати да, че то у нас в рашке все на ё помешанное, к чему бы это?
<smooth> национальрая гордость, ура-патриотизм, некаквсе
<smooth> выбирай
<andrex> ёпрст
<baronos> смартфон ёпрст я бы купил, а вот ётафон нет :)
<smooth> baronos: а я уверен, что в китае есть и ёпрст
<[Raiden]> ёмобиль по ходу просто троллинг. А йотафон скорее всего будет реальным устройством, возможно производства хуавей, как мтсфоны. Это отчасти печально, но с другой стороны американские  айфоны это вообще фокскон, куда пригоняют китайских студе
<[Raiden]> нтов практику проходить
<Anton2d> Я бы просто взял смарт без lcd, только с е-инк и фиг с ней с чёрнобелостью
<andrex> да ты им скажи, и появится не только ёпрост а ещё какой нить абвгд
<[Raiden]> глонасс кстати тоже по большей части троллинг. У меня телефон с его поддержкой. И яндекскарты эти спутники видят и сигнал от них громкий. Но ползунки красные.
<[Raiden]> т.е. видятся ,но не используются.
<[Raiden]> используются 3-4 спутника гпс
<baronos> а я вот все думаю, нужен ли мне gps на трубе
<[Raiden]> Возможно используются когда глонасс недоступен, но я такого ещё не встречал :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: интерфейс на еинк тормозней чем жк
<Anton2d> Да и пусть он тормозней. Мне там только звонить и книжки читать и иногда браузер более ничего не надо.
<Anton2d> И что бы жил неделю без подзарядки.
<[Raiden]> baronos: Я пользуюсь не редко. Пару раз для поиска магазинов, пару раз на велике в другой микрорайон заезжал )  И ещё я бывает в лес выезжаю на несколько дней типа похода и за грибами и тоже помогает )
<[Raiden]> И ещё у меня стоит афиша от яндекса, и она умеет показывать сколько км до ближайшего кинотеатра :)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], есть такое дело, я этим летом испытал грибы по гпс-у отличная штука, забавная!
<[Raiden]> ниразу не пригодилось - но забавно
<Anton2d> Причем можно поставить точку в лесу, где куча опят, через неделю-две - они снова там ;) читерство
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Я не только по нему ходил ,ещё отметки делал куда в другой раз потом возвращался. В сесу всетаки 1 и тоже место со второго раза не всегда просто найти :)
<[Raiden]> в лесу*
<Anton2d> Да да... я так же.
<baronos> берешь с собой экстрасенса, и он тебя водит по грибам :)
<andrex> экстрасенса под грибами
<[Raiden]> гуглмап мне не очень понравился.  Хотя там и можно кэш сохранять с недавнего времени.
<[Raiden]> юзаю яндекс с большим оффлайн кэшем и навител
<Scrimmer> andrex: привед
<[Raiden]> baronos: сча кстати смарт без гпс купить почти нереально ) Вот без глонаса ещё можно )
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну так то да :)
<[Raiden]> Ещё я бы добавил что в  2012 году сони на коне. Просто дохрена елей включая непромокаемые.
<[Raiden]> моделей
<[Raiden]> чего-то про убунту не получается )
<andrex> ёbuntu
<baronos> гы
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ё-мобиль по ходу как царь-пушка.
<[Raiden]> есть, можно гордиться, но не используется.
<[Raiden]> Marussia суперкар и то более реальынй проект
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<baronos> возвращение блудного го?
<go8765> аж клавиатура пертала писать
<go8765> *перестала
<andrex> испужалась
<go8765> в убунте есть настройи частоты обновления монитора? (из двух монторов-один имеет полосы)
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SergeyIT> go8765, только что на форуме читал о похожем, нов второй монитор - ТВ
<go8765> как-то вылечили?
<[Raiden]> go8765: У Xorg есть параметры для настройки частоты обновления независимо от дитсра
<[Raiden]> xorg,conf , gtf , Modeline , Refresh Rate - ключевые слова для поиска.
<oles_> hi
<go8765> [Raiden]: куча других дел. потом может гляну. думал-есть быстрый путь. за ответ-спасибо
<[Raiden]> быстрый способ знаю только если  дрова от нвидии. Там обычно в nvidia-settings можно выбрать настройки и созранить как конфиг для иксов.
<go8765> [Raiden]:  svga вроде
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не знаю )
<[Raiden]> ещё xrandr может работать. Но это будет кастыль котоырй надо сувать в автозагрузку и применятьяс будет после логина
<[Raiden]> именно так работает гномовский настройщик монитора
<[Raiden]> гг
<Anton2d> nvidia-settings - настраивал для двух, первый ТВ LCD, второй CRT, разные разрешения и развертки всё гут. Хотя в итоге все равно xorg.conf пришлость немного править.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<go8765> какое решение оптмально для передачи больших объёмов данных через интернет ?
<Anton2d> p2p
<go8765> поднимать торрент трекер?
<Anton2d> незнаю, можешь поднимать, можешь нет ;) какой вопрос такой и ответ
<Civil|2> dht же?
<Civil|2> go8765: треккер поднять не сложно на самом деле
<Civil|2> go8765: для своих личных целей можно поднять какой-нибудь opentracker
<Anton2d> есть магнеты, есть dht, есть же udp, есть открытые трекеры.
<Anton2d> есть ftp, есть до чёрта всего. Смотря что, куда и кому передавать.
<Civil|2> смотря насколько далеко (физически) и какого качества канал
<Anton2d> скайп еще есть ;)
<go8765> если где-то далеко кто-то возьмёт подключит камеру к компу и захочет залить видео это себе домой. качество видео-3д. объёмы до 64 гб примерно
<go8765> канал-как повезёт, желательно чтобы без особого стороннего по
<Anton2d> 3д камера, видео 3д ... 64 гигабайт... гдето далеко...
<Anton2d> пойду я поработаю.
<go8765> Anton2d:  а чё не так?
<go8765> из индии, например
<go8765> файлы неотредактиваного видео. объёмы большие
<go8765> магнет с торентом не подходят потому что тогда дома кто-то должен начинать закачку. ftp - нужен клент, я так понимаю
<artus> качество видео-3д - это как ?
<artus> отсыпте
<baronos> artus: ну новый формат индийского кино :)
<artus> ясно, наркоманы ))
<go8765> про 3д камеры слышали,не?
<artus> go8765, качество видео-3д - это как ?
<go8765> artus: http://www.3dnews.ru/3dimension/612447/
<artus> хоть 7д, что такое качество 3д?
<artus> всеравно по факту потолок 1080 будет в активе
<go8765> качество 1080i50 . так лучше?
<artus> асинхронник на 50 кадров? а толку ?
<baronos> по 25 кадров на глаз :D
<Anton2d> Ну купи ты уже аккаунт дропбокса на 100 Гиг или на ютуб выкладывай и немуч мозг.
<artus> go8765, начхать чего там камера снимать то будет, по факту сырой поток всеравно никто гнать не будет никуда
<Anton2d> так ты пойми в индии будут снимать материал для кина, а здесь надо монтировать
<artus> дододоооо
<Anton2d> наверное ;)
<artus> и отправлять параходами винты с сырцом )
<go8765> mega.co.nz злые вы
<Anton2d> мы шутим, а по серьёзному я тебе ответов дал много, последний самый простой вариант.
<go8765> я как раз в его сторону и смотрю.  только на mega.co.nz вроде 5гигов можно бесплатно юзать
<artus> наркоманы такие наркоманы
<Anton2d> а на дропбоксе 16, а на 4shared.com - 15
<artus> Anton2d, на дропбоксе 56 )
<Anton2d> ну это уже маньяки прокачивальщики, так не честно ;)
<artus> да все чесно )
<Anton2d> всеравно у бесплатных акков, канал медленный, я думаю на патных поболее 5-10 мегабит будет.
<artus> Anton2d, по стоимости платного дропа - можно иметь вдску с таким же количеством винта , а там уже рсинки, вебморды, шифрования, и чего хош
<Anton2d> это да, но дропбокс же хорош чайникоюзерфрендливостью, раз - и фсё работает ;)
<artus> Anton2d, ага, и тем что за 3 минуты можно твой ак уложить до стостояния бана ))
<baronos> artus: у тебя запускается тф2? у меня пишет, что серверы не арбайтен и попробуйте через некоторое время :(
<baronos> и потом падает стим
<artus> ща проверю
<go8765> artus: ты так и не научился хорошим манерам?
<go8765> что это за artus 05:43:18 PM наркоманы такие наркоманы	
<go8765> ?
<artus> go8765, а тебя все не отпускает ))
<baronos> artus: смотрю работает тф, блин, че за фигня у меня от
<artus> baronos, ненаю, я щас обновы натяну и еще раз проверю, залипло у меня ))
<baronos> хмм
<baronos> :D
<snql> английский канал убунты по сравнению с нашим отдыхает
<snql> у них почти 1800, а все сидят как зомби
<baronos> а ты кинь туда мясо или крови и погляди, сожрут к чертям
<go8765> baronos: мяса или крови?? ты о чём?
<baronos> идею для размышления
<Anton2d> да просто спросить "как передать видео 3д качества до 64 гиг из индии?"
<Anton2d> И будет и кровь и мясо ;)
<go8765> Anton2d: спорим не будет?
<Anton2d> спорить не буду, но посмотрел бы с удовольствием на ответы
<Civil|2> go8765: webdav и put
<Civil|2> go8765: тут проблема в том, что у тебя на большие расстояния будут хорошо работать торренты, с остальными штуками скорее всего потребуется мучаться
<Civil|2> поэтому проще сотворить скриптик, который бы сам сходил домой и начал закачку
<Civil|2> или торрент-клиент, смотрящий за папкой, класть туда torrent-файл и раздавать через торренты
<Anton2d> да не будут торренты хорошо, если надо от одного клиенту второму передать.
<Civil|2> Anton2d: они не будут падать из-за ошибок сети
<artus> вы чего курите? файлопомойка личного видео путем торентов?
<go8765> да меня это вроде должно строить mega.co.nz
<Civil|2> Anton2d: если в пределах одного города то можно и фтп и webdav, да хоть через scp копировать.
<[Raiden]> передать можно  написав скрипт с программой дд для нарезки файла на куски с помощью убунту ван )
<[Raiden]> и потом склеить
<[Raiden]> хоть с чукотки
<artus> Civil|2, а для разных городов уже фетепе не рулит?
<Anton2d> вот вот и с автодокачкой при обрыве никаких проблем нету.
<Civil|2> artus: чем хуже связь тем чаще будет рваться соединение по тому же фтп и придется это обрабатывать
<artus> отдавать 100+ гигов по вебдаву?
<artus> Civil|2, и проблема в чем ?
<artus> да и хуже связь не значит что чаще рватся
<Civil|2> artus: выше вероятность обрывов или потерь. ФТП менее устойчив к потерям пакетов, чем торренты
<Civil|2> точнее чем любой п2п
<Anton2d> ага... только если раздающих >1 если раздающий один - то один фиг
<Civil|2> Anton2d: не совсем так
<artus> Civil|2, а набросай ка схемку личного хранилища файла со схемой торентов ))
<Civil|2> artus: в смысле?
<artus> ну в прямом , мне надо мое файло гнать из одной точки в другую, мое файло, для меня, причем тут торенты?
<go8765> я так понимаю что в случае с торрентами хватит просто магнетов
<go8765> из vuze например
<go8765> на вроде умеет
<Anton2d> ну не для того п2п и торренты сделаны, НЕ ДЛЯ того.
<go8765> даже торрент трекер свой поднмать
<artus> Anton2d, дык наркоманы же ))
<Anton2d> черезжопупассатижники я бы сказал
<Civil|2> Anton2d: никто не спорит с тем, что торренты лучше работают когда у тебя клиентов несколько
<Civil|2> Anton2d: но это совершенно не значит, что в ситуации когда надо отдать одному они не помогут никак
<artus> сфигли им лучше работать?
<Anton2d> п2п для этой задачи - это избыточно и точка.
<go8765> Anton2d: это уже моралзм
<go8765> *морализм
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<artus> !ru | orudie
<ubuntuhelp> orudie: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<baronos> orudie: goto #ubuntu
<orudie> простите
<Anton2d> А вопрос конечно интересный.
<Anton2d> Может запустить разные х-серверы на разных мониторах ?
<go8765> orudie: цытата на английском
<go8765> I have performed a clean install of 12.04 LTS and installed dconf-editor from the Software Center. I ran dconf-editor and unchecked workspaces-only-on-primary located at org/gnome/shell/overrides. I now have workspaces switching on both monitors.
<go8765> первая ссылка в гугле
<go8765> только так, я так понял, наоборот была проблема
<orudie> у меня убунту 12.04 с двумя мониторами. когда я меняю рабочий стол с нажатием клавишь (контроль+альт влево, вправо), происходит смещение сразу двух рабочих столов. Как сделать чтобы смещение происходило по одному а не сразу двумя ?
<Anton2d> Ну вроде тогда go8765 - правильную цитату дал.
<go8765> dconf-editor----org/gnome/shell/overrides----unchecked workspaces-only-on-primary
<Civil|2> artus: Anton2d для передачи данных по не очень хорошим каналам bittorrent не будет избыточным, т.к. сам протокол разрабатывался с учетом подобной возможности. Для хороших каналов не очень сильно географически разделенных разницы особой не будет с тем ж
<Civil|2> е ftp
<artus> Civil|2, ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<Anton2d> Civil|2, - у меня твой скурвился текст ;(
<artus> тебе надо 2 конечные точки связать, а не расшарить всему миру свой винт
<go8765> по-моему, вообще бессмысленно обсуждать избыточно оно будет или нет. нагрузки на цп/память нет, функцию свою выполняет, какая блин избыточность?? идейная? )))
<orudie> artus, baronos надеюсь понятно вопрос задал? мне уходить?
<baronos> orudie: тебе ответ уже дали
<go8765> orudie: что из моего ответа ты не понял?
<Civil|2> artus: это как раз ты приписываешь теплое к мягкому. bittorrent тут решает чисто транспортную задачу
<artus> в невидии ксинрама на сколько знаю умеет делать 2 независимых стола
<artus> Civil|2, дада, для передачи файлика с компа а на комп б заюзать трекер, видать я уже ничего в этом мире не понимаю
<Anton2d> Да какя разница, будет у тебя перезапрашивать пакет торрент клиент или фтп клиент
<artus> а для видеонаблюдения давайте юзать стриминг в ютуб, че, тоже прикольно
<Anton2d> п2п разрабатывался для коллективного транспорта, много клиентов = много потока
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> дароф
<go8765>  в случае с торрентом, вроде всё проще: создал раздачу-отослал магнет и кчай. а с фтп да и с серым ip  будет, думаю морока
<Anton2d> наивный
<artus> go8765, а че, ты трекер сервер за серым ip можеш держать?
<Civil|2> go8765: для фтп у источника или приемника нужно иметь белый ip, остальное не важно. С торрентами тоже будет плохо, потому что тебе где-то нужно иметь треккер какой-нибудь
<artus> где ж вы дурь то такую забористую берете))
<andrex> да точно, хорошая дурь походу
<Civil|2> Anton2d: разница будет в том, как происходит разбиение на куски
<tagezi> во..
<tagezi> ещё раз всем привет )
<artus> Civil|2, никакой разницы не будет, ибо прямой линк в тырнет - и разбивать на куски будет качалка
<artus> хош последовательно, хош через один, хош в 100500 потоков
<Anton2d> хоть для фтп хоть для п2п при 2-х учасниках нужен хотябы один белый ип и открытый порт, ну про потоки в фтп уже сказали
<Anton2d> хотя конечно с торрентом может все через dht пролезть - но это долго и не гарантированно
<artus> Anton2d, ага, а к кому оно за ним лезть то будет? ))
<baronos> залить на блюрей или какой нить хдд и отправить почтой
<go8765> короче, облако всё-равно пока проще и легче получается, так то не спорьте
<Anton2d> тобишь не трафик пролезть конечно, а инфо до трекера, но трекер тогда нужен
<Civil|2> artus: в теории по udp некоторые типы натов оно обойти сможет
<artus> Civil|2, а причем тут удп и наты?
<Civil|2> только он быстрее на флешке пешком перенесет свои 60гб
<artus> или теперяче мона за натом сервер поднимать и ходить на него по удп ? чет на трезвую я нифига не понимаю эту схему :D
<Civil|2> artus: в том что наты бывают разных типов и некоторые типы можно "проковырять".
<Anton2d> удп не даст абсолютно ничего если нет трекера и оба клиента за натом и порты на отдачу закрыты
<artus> Civil|2, да? а схемку раскажи кого и как проковырять можно
<[Raiden]> ну вы тут набредили
<Anton2d> да даже если есть трекер, всё равно нужен один клиент со смотрящим портом наружу
<Anton2d> иначе трафик никуда не пойдет, имхо
<Civil|2> artus: есть третий пир или трекер, к нему устанавливается определенные коннекты, по схеме. И так можно определить как работает нат
<artus> Civil|2, как мне построить нат определенного типа чтоб можно было в локалочку проковырять имея только локальный адрес
<[Raiden]> наука доказала, что самый быстырй способ передачи файлов - это самосвал с компакт дисками.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Anton2d> так - у нас пока что третьего пира в задаче небыло!
<artus> Civil|2, дык тут же разговор без белых ip ))
<artus> или 2 серых ip дадут один белый?
<Civil|2> artus: не дадут
<go8765> оставляю я вас, а тот холивар на неделю, чувствую затяниться))
<artus> ну так наты бывают разных типов и некоторые типы можно "проковырять" - раскрой смысл сего
<Anton2d> ;)
<artus> хочу научится ковырять наты :D
<orudie> go8765, org/gnome/shell/overrides , я только могу зайти до org/gnome в dconf-editor
<orudie> go8765, org/gnome/shell уже нет
<mva> IPv6 FTW
<go8765> ктати да)
<artus> mva, дык тут про v6 вообще разговора небыло)
<orudie> mva, только по русски в канале !!!
<artus> а учитывая что оно в основной массе только через 3их лиц - то опять же неувязочка))
<go8765> orudie: сорри, надо уходить. попробуй погугли"ubuntu dual montor destop switch"
<mva> artus: у меня, даже в смбмрском мухосранске — нативный IPv6
<mva> *сибирском
<[Raiden]> А у меня в мск ипв4
<artus> mva, а мой пров отмазалсо и сказал что типа тестим, и вообще оно никому ненадо, пичалька
<mva> [Raiden]: пичяль
<Anton2d> у нас в Барнаул пока тоже не завезли ;)
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<mva> Anton2d: подключай ТТК, будет тебе IPv6
<Anton2d> Упс, я как раз неделю как на ТТК
<IlyaLevin> вопрос: как в 12.10 установить libctemplate0 ? не могу его найти в репах.
<[Raiden]> ищешь в других источниках. Если нету - собираешь. Ваш ко
<artus> libctemplate2 должно быть
<Anton2d> только фигли толку роутер то... ип4-й. не будет мне ип6
<mva> Anton2d: http://forum.myttk.ru/index.php?showtopic=13480 (топик большой, но чтиво полезное :)
<mva> Anton2d: роутер какой?
<Anton2d> дир300
<mva> выкинь
<mva> и никогда не покупай длинк
<mva> хотя ты таки можешь прошить его опенврт
<Anton2d> дорог он мне, уже лет пять верой и правдой
<mva> и там есть поддержка тткшного в6 %)
<mva> правда через костыль, но есть
<mva> at least, у меня работает
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: Ты возможно пытаешься что-то ставить что собрано не для этого дистра.
<mva> а с дефолтной прошивкой длинков — я вообще удивлён, как они работают
<[Raiden]> Отсюда запрос такого пакета
<[Raiden]> и это не очень хорошо )
<Anton2d> mva я сам удивлен как он так хорошо работает с самой первой прошивкой с покупки ;)
<Anton2d> хотя гоняю торренты с двух машин по шнурку и по ви-фи
<[Raiden]> я немного юзал дир100. Работало
<IlyaLevin> Raiden: пытаюсь ставить mysql workbench, версию для 12.04, не хочет
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: ну и правильно делает
<Anton2d> правда вис он у меня пока БП не выкинул с вздутыми кондерами и не подключил напрямую к БП +5 вольт
<mva> а я после печального опыта юзаю длинки только как свитчи
<mva> для другого они не особо годны
<mva> :)
<Anton2d> считай что мне повезло ... работет, тьфу-тьфу... даже иногда выдает ~70 мегабит на внешку
<IlyaLevin> хм.. Т.е. 12.10 и 12.04 обратно несовместимы совсем? Интересно, не знал.
<Anton2d> mva читаю на ттк про ип6, ну чё сказать молодцы они...
<[Raiden]> http://www.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=411162  - сорцы. При желании можно попробовать собрать в 12.10
<Civil|2> artus: почитай на базе чего работает тот же тередо, например. У full cone nat есть четкая связь между клиентом за nat'ом и внешним портом, например. И есть возможность на тот порт что-то послать, тогда клиент это получит обратно.
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: дистрибутивы линукс бывают либ очастично своеместимы, либо совсем несовместимы. Каких-то ещё не бывает :)
<[Raiden]> вот так и живём (с)
<artus> Civil|2, это опять же 3тье звено, с таким раскладом его можно заменить и впнкой, и отдельностоящей файлопомойкой глядящей в мир
<IlyaLevin> Raiden: стало быть ждать пока mysql доработает свой продукт.
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: Если учесть что это продукт для энтерпрайза , то ест ьвероятность, что следующий пкет выйдет только под следующий LTS
<mva> IlyaLevin:
<mva>   <IlyaLevin> | Raiden: стало быть ждать пока mysql доработает свой продукт.
<mva> >> mysql
<mva> >> свой продукт
<mva> открою маааааааааааааааленький секрет
<mva> mysql принадлежит Oracle
<[Raiden]> омг )
<mva> и кроме mysql у них есть свой сервер БД
<mva> и на mysql им "постольку-поскольку"
<mva> собственно, где-то около поэтому и появилась mariadb
<IlyaLevin> мне в принципе бы просто найти какой-нибудь инструмент для нормального визуального проектирования БД
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: В таких случаях обычно правильное решение - сборка  из исходников
<mva> <IlyaLevin> | мне в принципе бы просто найти какой-нибудь инструмент для нормального визуального проектирования БД
<mva> sh: np: команда не найдена
<mva> а mysql тут причём?
<[Raiden]> mva: mysql придумал ты, а речь шла про MySQL Workbench
<mva> я не придумал mysql
<mva> >>> <IlyaLevin> | Raiden: стало быть ждать пока mysql доработает свой продукт.
<[Raiden]> Ну вырвано из контекста
<xane> Добрый вечер. Подскажите куда ставит wubi убунту ?
<[Raiden]> и ты надоел копипастить )
<andrex> кудато в с:\ubuntu\*\*\*\*
<xane> вообще я хочу чтобы оно ставилось в файл, типа vhd
<xane> вуби так умеет?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> в вхд умеет винда
<mva> но зачем ставить линукс в файл на винде? :(
<xane> я не про вхд, а "как в вхд"
<[Raiden]> "как в вхд" - вуби только так и умеет
<xane> за тем ,что не хочу виртуалок и разбиений
<xane> т.е. ставит в файл таки?
<[Raiden]> да
<andrex> хе помоуму лучше уж виртуалка чем это вуби
<xane> а помимо этог очто меняет\добавляет в винду?
<andrex> е*
 * mva бы спросил "зачем вообще винда", но люди слабопереубеждаемы, даже при наличии примера, что венда не нужна даже для игрушек
<xane> где вообще почитать можно что он делает?
<mva> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<mva> ну или лучше даже 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)'
<[Raiden]> xane: в загрузчик винды вписывает бутсектор из файла, либ оставит груб поверх виндового загрузчика
<[Raiden]> больше ничего с виндой не делается
<xane> а директорию, куда оно ставит, поменять можно?
<xane> на d, например
<[Raiden]> не знаю не ставил
<xane> это, я так понимаю, единственный способ поставить и ничего не трогать? Ну еще на флэшку
<Anton2d> xane, так а дуал бут чем плох? Тоже самое что и на флешку, тока работать быстрее будет
<Anton2d> А вообще если так боишся трогать разделы, то ставь virtulbox а там эксперементируй, и сломать не страшно и вполне хватит понят как оно и что оно
<Anton2d> *virtualbox
<[Raiden]> если с юнити, крайне рекомендую вмваре плейер свежий
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе тормозит у меня безбожно
<Anton2d> а да... там же щаз всё опенгеэльное
<[Raiden]> кеды переключаются с опенгл на растр и всё пучком )
<baronos> кеды такая обувь :)
<[Raiden]> а ...
<[Raiden]> у гномо лого - голый отпечаток стопы
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> убунта(юнити) в вбоксе под убунтой(гшел) еще и имеет недольшие визуальные глюки, некритичные. В винде может лучше оно?
<baronos> хочу на винду гш
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь. В вмваре вполне нормально
<[Raiden]> именно дял 12.10 и ниже там есть все дрова и работают все эффекты
<[Raiden]> под линукс он тоже есть...
<Anton2d> а под линуксом он как ? графику держит, усб ?
<[Raiden]> да так же как и в винде , только окно страшней
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там правда своя проблема есть. Если говорить об экзотичеких или бета версиях дистров, то дрова в общем можно не найти
<mva> baronos: не знаю, как гш, а вот кеды под венду есть
<[Raiden]> http://mobile-review.com/sadm_files/ff-phone.jpg
<Anton2d> а там гугльхром будет ? %)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да, без оперы мобайл он не нужен.
<Anton2d> во во, хотя может оперу то и запилят
<Anton2d> фф под андроидом кстати же есть вроде?
<[Raiden]> да
<Anton2d> читаю неплохой абаут ипв6 от моего провайдера, красиво расписано всё, одна беда со старыми роутерами - попа
<Anton2d> http://myttk.ru/ipv6/
<mva>  <[Raiden]> | да, без оперы мобайл он не нужен.
<mva> но зачем нужна опера мобайл?
<Anton2d> масштабирует она хорошо, мне нравится
<mva> [если купить нищевпску за 1$/мес и настроить на ней сквид+зиппрокси выгоднее]
<[Raiden]> не знаю ,привычка юзать после симбиана
<Anton2d> mva погуглил про мой дир300 - фиг вам. Прошивка есть самописаная, но я так понял он через брокеров ипв6 будет давать а не почестному.
<mva> Anton2d: поставь openwrt на него же, ну.
<Anton2d> да ну его в пень ;) у меня белый адрес, всё хорошо работает, зачем мне ипв6 даже не знаю, интересно конечно...
<Anton2d> Но есть занятия и по важнее, я не до такой степени маньяк.
<mva> ;)
<mva> а зря
<mva> быть гиком — хорошая штука :)
<Anton2d> Да, но так еще-ж работа есть, её надо работать, потому что надо кушать.
<Anton2d> Будуть внятные хауту по опенврт и ипв6 на дир300 и куча времени, тогда и затестим, но не ранее.
<Anton2d> хотя тему и на ттк абаут ипв6 почитал, узнал много интересного
<Anton2d> "возведите 2 в 128 степень...вроде столько... кто-то даже посчитал что этого адресного пространства хватит по 50 000 адресов на квадратный метр" я надеюсь теперь то этого кол-ва хватит ;)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<orudie> у меня убунту 12.04 с двумя мониторами. когда я меняю рабочий стол с нажатием клавишь (контроль+альт влево, вправо), происходит смещение сразу двух рабочих столов. Как сделать чтобы смещение происходило по одному а не сразу двумя ?
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится что в кде отложенная нотификация. Т.е. софт ругается, пишет что кто-то в чат пришел
<[Raiden]> и это накапливается в кнопке которую можно нажать и посмотреть не сразу. Может ты за чаем ушел...
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ты не поверишь, но в гномошеле таже фигня ;)
<[Raiden]> ну ок ) Хоть чего-то как у людей.
<Anton2d> причём она из коробки сразу так и сделаны была, мне
<Anton2d> это тоже понравилось
<Anton2d> только вот реализация немного дебильная, эти иконки с нотификаторами прыгают и в них нужно попадать мышкой ;)
<Anton2d> прямо как в тире
<[Raiden]> а.. там список формируется из них на экране, кажется припоминаю
<Anton2d> внизу есть типо трея, вылазиющее, но вот потом они от мышки убегают
<[Raiden]> тут показывается всегда 1, потом попадает в кнопку на которой показывается количество.
<Anton2d> как тут - словами не объяснить - это шедевреальное извращение надо видеть
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> сейчас я в полном осадке
<UNIm95> Посмотрите как называется раздел про видеокарты на сайте amd.ru
<UNIm95> http://www.amd.com/ru/products/desktop/graphics/Pages/desktop-graphics.aspx
<UNIm95> слева в столбце
<UNIm95> но особенно доставляет в О продуктах->настольные
<Anton2d> 5 балов ;) англичане переводили с китайского на русский ?
<UNIm95> Anton2d:  да даже промт лучше переводит
<[Raiden]> повторите линк про амд
<Anton2d> Тип интерфейса:	 PCI курьерский
<Anton2d> Место происхождения:	 Кита (материк)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], http://www.amd.com/ru/products/desktop/graphics/Pages/desktop-graphics.aspx
<[Raiden]> норм )
<Anton2d> "поддерживает nvidia 3d видения окруёают готовы"
<Anton2d> "поддерживает hdcp ( высокое - полоса пропускания цифрового защиты контента )"
<Anton2d> Зачёт в общем да... ;)
<[Raiden]> голова окруеет  от 3д
<Anton2d> итересно что за слово было под "окруёают" ?
<Michael72> libreoffice стал портачить. Пытаюсь экспортировать в PDF - выскакивает сообщение об ошибке http://susepaste.org/28567848
<Michael72> Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<UNIm95> Michael72: В каталог писать можешь?
<Michael72> да
<Michael72> В сообщении об ошибке указывается имя документа, который открыт. Почему он недоступен - странно
<UNIm95> Michael72:  попробуй под другим именем сохранить
<Michael72> пробывал
<[Raiden]> скоро будет весело с этими офисами. В ооо во всю интегрируенся лотус нотес
<[Raiden]> именно в ооо, а не в либру
<Michael72> а как OOO установить. Вроде в репах нет его
<UNIm95> самое главное чтобы кто-либо из офисов смог сделать возможную установку другого
<[Raiden]> это вполне возможно, по крайней мере на уровне исходников. Достаточно задать  разные префиксы установки при сборке.
<[Raiden]> а пакеты не знаю как сделаны в данный момент ,если вообще есть подд убунту ооо
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: whereis libreoffice libreoffice: /usr/bin/libreoffice /
<UNIm95> почему по прежнему нельзя 2 рядом поставить?
<[Raiden]> я не говорил что нельзя ) Но от того что ты дал путь на 1 бинарник не  ясно можно или нет
<[Raiden]> ло это куча файлов, в разных папках.
<[Raiden]> и можно или нельзя зависит от того как собрано
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  http://pastebin.com/sG5uKD2r
<UNIm95> тем не менее в репах только либра
<UNIm95> 12.04
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно можно )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: libreoffice --writer %U запуск writer. понять не могу почему один при установке сносит другой
<UNIm95> если ОО тоже самое но с другими путями
<[Raiden]> пакеты можно по разному сделать
<[Raiden]> можно указать конфликты , котоыре при устанвоке апт будет удалять
<[Raiden]> на самом деле ест ьещё 1 офис http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<[Raiden]> и в нем даже есть довольно крутой векторынй редактор
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: не переманишь на кеды :р
<[Raiden]> офисы не мой профиль, тем более в лине , но кажется работает :) По крайней мере эта опция
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358893254_9370182_60eef11efa.png , http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358893271_8933864_1adb7faf01.png
<[Raiden]> текчт просто первый какой попался. Это я для другана приготовил, который стал налегать на алкоголь :)
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  Юзаю либру. проблем нет
<UNIm95> разве что интерфей слихком зализан по сравнению с оо
<UNIm95> слишком*
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> оо в таком виде похоже распространяется, в каком его распространял сан
<[Raiden]> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/localized/ru/3.4.1/Apache_OpenOffice_incubating_3.4.1_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_ru.tar.gz/download
<[Raiden]> т.е. вес 1 архивом ,а внутри пакеты. А в офиц репах убунты нету - да.
<[Raiden]> всё*
<[Raiden]> мне дало линк автоматом на 64 бит ) Но было написано не убунта , а дебиан пакадж
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358894249_5121854_0a069bc3f1.png - аналог ms visio
<[Raiden]> этот офис точн овстанет рядом с ло, дажеесли у вас юнити )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Lo Draw тоже самое но мне было лень с ним разбираться
<[Raiden]> драв  это простой векторынй редактор , не постройщик схем.
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру, не помню ло )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<UNIm95> я понял почему его в репах нет
<[Raiden]> апаче лицензия?
<[Raiden]> может из-за этого. Либра под флагом ГНУ
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  http://itmages.ru/image/view/859954/3b843168
<UNIm95> Кто так пакеты распространяет?
<UNIm95> не могли один деб инстале запилить
<[Raiden]> твоя прога ищет пакеты в репах. Используй dpkg -i *.deb либо добавляй в строку то на что ругается.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  читай выше
<[Raiden]> я уже прочел и у тебя такой пакет есть
<UNIm95> не маразм ли это? причем скачивал по ссылке с полный офис
<[Raiden]> но эта тупая гуевина не ищет зависимости в папке
<[Raiden]> только в репах
<[Raiden]> с консоли надо ставить
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  я тоже все нашел. но смотри: почему это не в одном пакете?
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<[Raiden]> но в репах его нету по другим причинам. Если бы он был в репах, его бы собирал не фонд апаче, а каноникал
<[Raiden]> либра тоже не 1 пакетом.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  с этим согласен. но де логика сборщика пакетов?
<UNIm95> разве?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search libreoffice
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search libreoffice |grep ure
<[Raiden]> ure - LibreOffice UNO runtime environment
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  ок тезарус и локализация понимаю.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> черт кажись я их даже рядом смогу поствить
<[Raiden]> Ну попробуй. В некотоырх случаях они могут быть попеременно лучше )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: даже ппа нашел=)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  кажись можно что бы они жили вместе
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: охренеть! все пофикшено. они стоят рядом! и не жалуются.
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<UNIm95> Единственное некоторые менюшки не стандартно выглядят
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-23
<Lorgus> как wget поставить на паузу ???
<vamadir> привет всем.
<vamadir> есть проблема, сегодня не смог зайти на свой сайт. В логах апача странные запросы
<vamadir> w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec:)
<vamadir> после перезагрузки вроде все ок
<Glock84> Добрый день
<baronos> надеюсь добрый будет
<Glock84> Определенно будет
<baronos> чем не г2 http://solusos.com/blog/2013/01/solusos-2-alpha-7-released/ :)
<Glock84> :)
<Glock84> У меня проблема с убунтой, работа встала колом.
<Glock84> Убунту использует режим низкого разрешения
<Glock84> Почитал форум, попробовал возможные решения, кроме переустановки, по что ничего не помогло
<baronos> ПК или ноут?
<Glock84> стационар
<Glock84> есть подозрения на gdm, но в init.d его нету
<baronos> у меня бывает на нвидиа разрешение падает во время использования каких то игр, и единственно, что решает её это переключать шнур от монитора в другое гнездо карты.
<Glock84> я сейчас не могу зайти как обычно, только в консоль
<baronos> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<baronos> там lightdm вместо gdm
<Glock84> нот фоунд
<Glock84> лайта тоже там нету...
<baronos> что за дистр?
<Glock84> оболочка unity гигтег 11.04
<Glock84> ой, убунта 11,04
<Glock84> видюха кстати точно нвидиа
<baronos> она же мертвая уже, нафига её юзать. но а там был вроде gdm
<Glock84> вроде был, она мне и сообщения пишет что были проблемы с gdm
<Glock84> щас уже ниче не пишет про него
<jlewka> всем привет
<Glock84> не обновлялся до 12 т.к. живу на севере, у нас трафика анлим нету, а если есть то задорого
<Glock84> привет
<baronos> ctrl+alt+PrtScr+K
<baronos> 'nj htcnfhnbn brcs
<baronos> O_o
<Glock84> понял
<Glock84> рест иксов?
<snql> живите на LTS и не знайте головной боли :)
<Glock84> сделал, так же в консоли
<baronos> startx че пишет?
<Glock84> no protocol specifik
<Glock84>  и еще такая ошибка (EE) Failed module чего-то там (nv)
<baronos> дрова слетели
<Glock84> +(
<baronos> sudo nvidia-xconfig и ребут
<Glock84> ух ты он его прямо в иксы записал? я делал x-configure...
<Glock84> ну вот, дошел до заставки убунты, погасил ее и выдал окошко о том что использует режим низкого разрешения
<baronos> а на видеокарте дополнительное питание подключено и работает?
<baronos> я щас у себя отключу и так же в режим уйдет
<Glock84> да, все подключено
<Glock84> играет роль подключение моника в порт карты?
<rapidsp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<Glock84> уже 5 часов с этой проблемой сижу(
<baronos> драйвера стоят нвидиа или нуво?
<rapidsp> хм... а я и не знал, что громоптиц умеет irc :)
<Glock84> эм.... подскажи как проверить..
<Glock84> ставил с репов дистра
<mva> MemoServ (MemoServ@services.): rapidsp has read your memo, which was sent at May 28 20:32:29 2012
<mva> >> may 28 1021
<mva> *2012
<mva> воистину, не прошло и года :)
<Glock84> ставил 10.04, потом обновлялся на 11.04
<rapidsp> )
<Glock84> но это было давно
<rapidsp> mva тут тока увидел сообщение от мемосерва :)
<baronos> Glock84: попробовать удалить драйвера нвидиа и /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Glock84> Сейчас удалю, потом ребут?
<rapidsp> громоптиц стрелку вверх не умеет. фтопку :)
<|rapidsp|> конверсатион наше все :)
<Glock84> baronos: снес дрова, удалил ксорг
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35901
<baronos> Glock84: ребут сделал?
<Glock84> ytn tot
<Glock84> нет еще
<Glock84> baronos: после реста тоже самое, выскакивает окно - низкое разрешение, но разрешение изменилось
<Glock84> baronos: следущее окно предполагает 5 пунктов
<baronos> Glock84: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep nouveau че пишет?
<Glock84> перейти в консоль?
<Glock84> просто окно так и висит
<baronos> в консоль иди
<Glock84> ниче не пишет
<Glock84> вообще, перводит на новую строку и ждет команду опять
<baronos> uname -r
<Glock84> 2.6.38-15-generic
<baronos> ну попробовать обратно поставить драйвера нвидиа, ну или поробовать через скрипт sgfxi поставить самый последний драйвер.
<Glock84> baronos: а что лучше попробовать в первую очередь?
<Glock84> baronos: наверно дрова?
<baronos> я бы через скрипт поставил посл драйвер, но можно попробовать вернуть то что предлагает убунту
<Glock84> baronos: а через скрипт как ставить? я еще не сильно понимаю
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Glock84> привет
<baronos> Glock84: apt-cache policy nvidia-current какая версия?
<baronos> Glock84: ставь sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings если не загрузится, то я хз.
<Glock84> версию не показал, выдал 2 строчки на русском языке(квадратиками)
<baronos> и вообще, сходи куданить  слей 12.04 установи и забудь про 10.04 и тем более 11.04 имхо :D
<Glock84> baronos: спасибо за помощь и терпение, сейчас драйвера доставятся проверю, отпишусь.
<baronos> ок)
<vamadir> народ как вставит в ip tables (iptables -I INPUT -d ip_нашего_сервера -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --to 70 --algo bm --string 'GET /w00tw00t.at.' -j DROP) ?? Он горит что iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35901
<Glock84> baronos: не вышло. Файлед то лоад модуле (nv) и (nvidia) добавилось
<snql> ребята как правильней всего разбить веник на 250gb? предполагаю разметку swap = ram, сколько отдать / и /home или как то иначе?
<Anton2d> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex>  / 10 swap 0 /home пофакту
<Anton2d> я так / - 15-20 swap = ram для хибирнейта / home - остальное, но и еще я /boot делаю на 500 метров
<andrex> Anton2d, свап файлом можно
<andrex> если понадобится
 * andrex думает пристрелить snql
 * baronos снял с предохранителя пистолет и передал его andrex
<Anton2d> А это может с меня voice уже можно снять ? а то дня три висит ;)
<mva> @devoice Anton2d
<andrex> ну так снеми :D
<baronos> буть избранным ;)
<SergeyIT> тяжело?
<andrex> тяжкий крест
<mva> @devoice Anton2d
<Anton2d> во..... отлично, гора с плеч
<Osleg> [Raiden]: o/
<Osleg> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=121702
<Osleg> ;)
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> Только вот я интернационалист и выкинутые от лица руки не люблю и осуждаю.
<[Raiden]> А линк ок, только у меня аккаунта в вк нету.
<andrex> ну и молодец, нафиг оно нужно
<[Raiden]> Osleg: кстати сча тащусь вот от этого трека
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DMvPjm8LwWY#t=2863s
<[Raiden]> и группу нашел случайно, благодаря похожим исполнителям в амароке
<[Raiden]> Не все конечно любят поверметлу ) А я бывает слушаю. И вот именно этот трек понравился.
<Osleg> [Raiden]: я сейчас слушаю вот http://youtu.be/F21aifX0lZY
<Osleg> но то что ты послал тоже клёво :)
<[Raiden]> Да, скрилекс интересная группа. Отдельне треки тоже слушаю )
<SergeyIT>  и это вы называете музыкой?
<Osleg> я называю музыкой всё что не является речью и/или шумом по моему определению.
<Osleg> данные два клипа не попадают ни под одну выше указанную категорию и за сим являются музыкой
<Osleg> как то так
 * Osleg ушёл писать ТЗ дальше
<SergeyIT> животные кричат по разному - тоже не речь и не шум... значит музыка
<andrex> это брачный зов
<[Raiden]> иногда и шум музыка )
<[Raiden]> заслушайте http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8u-ClVWCTc
<Osleg> речью и/или шумом *по моему определению.*
<Osleg> ^ вот в этом и проблема с ТЗ
<Osleg> их никто не читает внимательно :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35901
<[Raiden]> в роллингах есть своя прелесть и недостатки.
<[Raiden]> будет сложно формировать бинарыне внешние пакеты к ролингу.
<|rapidsp|> блин не дай бог
<[Raiden]> это в общем-то единственный недостаток дял меня
<[Raiden]> Я правда умею собирать )
<[Raiden]> а вот другим будет посложней. Либо надо будет ещё упростить способы включения пакетов в репы.
<|rapidsp|> видимо хотят сэкономить на тестировании :)
<[Raiden]> Я на самом деле частично на роллинге. Моё де у меня всегда текущего релиза с ппа , и немалая доля другого софта которым пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> Правда не всегда последний релиз лучший )
<Osleg> [Raiden]: а в чём трабла то? они будут мэинтэйнить своё всё а ответственность за работу других пакетов, через ппа (так вроде?) будет лежать на авторах ппа
<[Raiden]> Osleg: ну, если ппа будет реагировать на изменения в роллинге и пересобирать пакет каждый раз как обновляются зависимости - тогда по идее будет всё работать
<[Raiden]> а если нет , то будет работать не всё :)
<Osleg> ты не совсем корректно это видишь имхо :)
<Osleg> то что сидит в ппа не должно пересобираться на каждый чих
<Osleg> а всего лишь когда меняются пакеты в ядре от каноникла
<[Raiden]> вполне корректно, у меня есть просто опыт неработы софта из за смены версии либ ) А если ещё и имя пакета сменится, то с ппа уже не поставится ровно без ручного гемороя.
<Osleg> что происходит не так уж и часто... примерно 1 раз в пол года на сегодняшний день :)
<Osleg> но пишут то они всё равно постепенно
<Osleg> короче это работать будет :)
<[Raiden]> Osleg: верно и ядро меняется раз в пол года +-. А роллинг - постоянно
<|rapidsp|> а если обновятся иксы... а дров под видюху еще нет... :)
<Osleg> имена пакетов вообще никогда не меняются
<Osleg> только если заменяется другой либой
<Osleg> да ну постоянно
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: я думаю тут в основном пострадаюьт амдшники. У нвидии с этим оперативно.
<Osleg> ты думаешь мы тут на арчах ядро обнавляем каждый день чтоле? :)
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: ну на арче я так влип именно с нвидиа :)
<[Raiden]> я не имел в виду ядро линукс, я имел в виду всё низкоуровненвое ) либы.
<Osleg> и с иксами (под нвидию) проблем не бывает, были бы только хидеры всего что надо :) (а они есть)
<[Raiden]> в роллинге это всё нестабильно. Т.е. меняется в пределах 1 дистра.
<[Raiden]> А в неролинге - нет
<Osleg> |rapidsp|: эээээ? О_О
<Osleg> [Raiden]: арчеры негодують
<[Raiden]> У арчеров всё иначе.
<[Raiden]> у них неофиц репы не бинарные
<[Raiden]> а в сорцах
<Osleg> а ппа это те же сорцы которые кто кто собирает для народа
<[Raiden]> верно, на текущем релизе )
<[Raiden]> которые меняется не так как роллинг
<Osleg> и пару хуков будут слеить за пакетами на мастер серверах убунты и при сменны онных будут собирать и выкладывать новые версии :)
<[Raiden]> В арче короче эти юзер занимается. собирая на своей машине.
<[Raiden]> этим
<Osleg> [Raiden]: да ничем таким я не занимаюсь
<Osleg> говорю установщику установить а сам занимаюсь своими делами
<[Raiden]> но это происходит у тебя, под текущую твою систему.
<Osleg> у меня на полностью рабочей машине только 18 пакетов из аура
<Osleg> ну да
<Osleg> а
<Osleg> всё
<Osleg> походу я понял что ты имеешь в виду
<Osleg> виноват, торможу.... и да, звучит как жопа
<[Raiden]> Ну не то что бы жопа, просто придется переделать ппа что бы пересобирал чаще
<[Raiden]> пишут не раньше чем в 14.04
<[Raiden]> может кстати это будет ещё 1 каплей в пользу моего перехода в опенсусе :) Смотря на скольк оровно это будет работать.
<NoOova> Hello all!
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/166779/ забавно
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Вопрос такой: нужна прога на 12.10 для визуального проектирования БД
<IlyaLevin> Пользовался MYSQL Worbench, но под эту версию ОС его нет
<baronos> если надо так для работы, то нужно юзать то под чем работает на все 100
<baronos> то есть использовать 12,04 лтс
<IlyaLevin> даунгрейдить ось.. Вариант, конечно, но это ж надо все переустанавливать по новой
<baronos> как будто там 1 тонну угля детской лопаткой перетаскать
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<IlyaLevin> нет, конечно. Просто по новой собирать из бинарников ImageMagick c расширениями, nodejs, все настраивать как привык.. В общем, на ночь может решусь если альтернатив не найду.
<[Raiden]> http://dump.bitcheese.net/images/ipypyku/screenshot.png
<[Raiden]> личкрафт, шот не мой
<[Raiden]> плейеро-браузеро-чато-торент
<[Raiden]> если коротко
<baronos> кошмар
<Scrimmer> ваще чтото непонятное етот личкрафт
<baronos> хочу гном3 нотифи на винду и юнити :)
<[Raiden]> баронос нашел свою прелесть...
<[Raiden]> baronos: а покажи что там  сотв.. сделали с нотификацией )
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/gs-notifications-bar.jpg
<[Raiden]> ясно, сделали почти как в кде
<baronos> только тут нет поля ввода текста для ответа, оно в сообщениях типа джаббер
<baronos> да боже упаси сравнение нотифи такое
<[Raiden]> можно подумать что ты хочешь попадать в это 1-строчное поле ввода вместо 1 клика что бы клиент развернулся.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> /me вредный
<baronos> да на кой это тысячаоконное изобилие чатов? :)
<[Raiden]> а если мне опять овтетят, я так и буду в нотификации мышкой тыкаться?
<baronos> когда можно все это ответить в одной нотифайке которая спрячется дальше в трее
<[Raiden]> не проще поговорить попрощаться и свернуть окно
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> оно вылазит сразу как приходит
<[Raiden]> т.е. и сразу фокус ввода на нем?
<Osleg> я кстати с бароносом согласен
<[Raiden]> А если я документ пишу )
<Osleg> мыш туда сдвигаешь и фокус на нём
<Osleg> даже кликать не надо
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Osleg> я такое-же для кед хочу
<Osleg> на самом деле очень удобно
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358949625_9276592_be658daa93.png
<lolens> Всем привет.
<lolens> Есть любители Сеги? Какой самый лучший клиент на Ubuntu будет?
<lolens> Установил Gens, он работат, вот только включил ФулСкрин теперь выйти из него не могу...
<[Raiden]> червяка джима помню и контру )
<lolens> [Raiden]: Ага, тож вчера резались в контру пол ночи :)
<[Raiden]> [18:26:20] track_desk: аааа блин как удалить виджет с раб.стола?\
<[Raiden]> [18:27:01] lennier: track_desk: пкм по столу, разблокировать виджеты. Потом удалиться.
<[Raiden]> [18:29:02] track_desk: lennier: ты не поверишь ... это виджет шарика который прыгает по столу и я не могу его поймать :)
<baronos> ага, я тоже так помучался
<baronos> дибильный виджет :D
<SergeyIT> а зачем его ловить?
<Osleg> чтобы выключить
<Osleg> его походу много кто ловил :)
<SergeyIT> так молоток же ж есть
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<Scrimmer> Кстати, ребят. Такое дело - Есть ноут, у него клава блочит, точнее 1 кнопка - R(К), если на нее нажимать, то пишется буква Т(Е)
<Scrimmer> в чем может быть трабла ?
<baronos> смещение
<SergeyIT> что то закатилось
<Scrimmer> ет надо кнопку вынимать и прочищать?
<SergeyIT> кеда, наверно
<Scrimmer> ке?
<SergeyIT> ты в кде работаешь?
<Scrimmer> на линухе да
<Scrimmer> в общем да :D
<Scrimmer> а щас на винде
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, у райдена спроси - он в кедах больше разбирается ))) (а так чистить, в первую очередь - можешь пылесосом для начала попробовать)
<Osleg> а кеды тут причем? О_О
<Osleg> колись что на клаву проливал? :)
<Scrimmer> да не я
<shenmue> ыть
<baronos> уть
<shenmue> есть на винде у кого нить знакомая прожка которые показывает что сколько места занимает?
<baronos> сама ось сколько занимает?
<shenmue> щас покажу сек
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358956932_8585184_8a8c4a7489.jpeg слева диск це. справа все папки на диске це. вот мне интересно где мои еще 12 гигов
<baronos> а ты скрытые папки учел?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> а для показа места это не важно
<baronos> гыы
<shenmue> ппц винда такая винда
<baronos> приколюха обзор диска показывает занято 9гигов, а свойства выделеных папок + системные скрытые то кажет 10гигов :)
<shenmue> у тебя?
<baronos> eue
<baronos> угу
<shenmue> у меня вообще разница в 12 гигов
<baronos> у меня папки весят больше чем показывает обзор свойства диска це
<shenmue> я бы внимание не обращал но место вдруг нету
<baronos> ну да ладно, это мне в колду не мешает играть)
<shenmue> это вот как так? оО
<shenmue> и вот пойди найди чот тут мозг тебе тревожит
<shenmue> В общем, программа показывает как есть на самом деле, а Проводник Windows - с учётом полномочий пользователя.
<shenmue> я не админ на своем компе а лохь
<shenmue> какойто pagefile.sys сожрал 12 гигов
<shenmue> baronos
<shenmue> где мои гигов? на большом коретном =)
<shenmue> 12*
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0123/h_1358964644_6836094_a4b2b279f5.png меню поверх заголовка.
<[Raiden]> удивлял федорщиков тем что тут ест ьглобалменю.  Нашел там кедовода котоырй его ждёт, а оно ещё в 4.6 было.
<[Raiden]> шот ради холиваров был сделан , сам я глобалменю не юзаю. Мне привычней когда оно в рамках окна.
<snql> как гном переустановить? :(
<snql> выпилил его, а после переустановки пакеты за собой все не тянет
<snql> выпилил в смысле оставил только classic
<shenmue> а можешь объяснит смысл своих действий?
<shenmue> зачем выпиливал?
<shenmue> а потом ставить
<snql> я переосмыслил жизнь, мне надоело что на классик нельзя установить нормальную прозрачность и ее уже никто не поддерживает, а в стэйбле 3.8 вообще уберут
<[Raiden]> snql:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session gnome-shell  - наверное так. Имена пакетов правда по памяти - с весны 2012 не видел и не хочу. )
<snql> пора двигаться дальше, хоть нынешний гном и гг
<Sergey_IT> без прозрачности жизни нет
<snql> нет (
<snql> хочу просто и красиво
<Sergey_IT> черный квадрат - совершенство
<[Raiden]> классик уже убран , просто в убунте решили не выкидывать
<snql> надо на mate, попой чувствую
<shenmue> на винде как то рут через каку работает
<snql> на винде рут по-умолчанию )
<[Raiden]> мате для убунты доступен.
<[Raiden]> на ппа
<[Raiden]> хоть сча ставьте
<shenmue> можешь мяту с мэйт поставить
<shenmue> или цинамон поюзать
<snql> не хочу ничего переустанавливать )
<[Raiden]> цинамон на ппа тоже есть
<shenmue> один черт урезанный гтк шняга
<snql> может сразу на 8.04, где меня все устраивало
<snql> :(
<[Raiden]> есть 1 выход, незнаю почему он для вас не очевиден
<snql> какой?
<[Raiden]> /me напел что-то на букву к
<shenmue> это е17
<shenmue> конечно же райден говорил про е17
<[Raiden]> ))
<snql> кеды?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> е и к рядом просто. опечатолся он
<[Raiden]> кеды кеды http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<shenmue> еще razor есть
<Sergey_IT> все перчислять будуте?
<[Raiden]> сразу не выйдет. Через месяц будет всё ок.  ) Разор поставить можно если рам реально надо экономить. Н оесли не надо - отказыватсья отфункционала не стоит.
<shenmue> да мы щас как в города поиграем вообще =)
<snql> линь отличался от винды тем, что здесь есть выбор, систему можно настроить под себя... классик выпилили, такое чувство что навязывают
<snql> сейчас с горя макбук куплю
<shenmue> и висту туда
<Sergey_IT> и повесить на стенку на гвоздик как картину
<snql> так ребята, помогите, загрузился в гноме, нет панелей
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205820.0- нас не много , но 24% в дистре где основное юнити , не так уж и плохо.
<shenmue> ляпота
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> пустой рабочий стол
<snql> окно без кнопок
<[Raiden]> если кто-то хочеть реализовать пустой стол, то вам опять же нужно кде. ПРосто разблокируете виджеты и удаляете панел ьпо пкм на ней
<[Raiden]> всё продумано )
<Sergey_IT> все продумано в консоли
<snql> гном учел мое желание минимализма но похоже переборщил
<[Raiden]> можно сделать пустой стол и меню приложений по клику как в опенбокс.
<snql> как вернуть панель?(
<Sergey_IT> переустановить систему
<[Raiden]> snql: расширения смотри, панели там есть. Но я лично расширения для гном2 называю имитаторами на JS
<[Raiden]> т.е. внешне они имитируют какой-либо элемент ифейса, но при этом настроек либо нету ваще либо надо копать дконф
<[Raiden]> для гном3* )
<snql> а почему панель сама не установилась?
<snql> инстинктивно ctrl+alt+t -> kvirc и больше ничего не сделать
<[Raiden]> они решили что таскбар не нужен. Нужно пространство для фуллскрин окна ,минимум настроек и функций и всё
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> и опять же минимум кода легче поддерживать - нехрена не надо делать.
<snql> где лежат конфиги гнома
<snql> сейчас харакири сделаю
<Sergey_IT> snql, отвертку в руки и раскручивай диск
<snql> :\ тролли
<Sergey_IT> а сам то )
<artus> да ваще гады)
<[Raiden]> snql: используй dconf-editor и gsettings
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> я не тролль (
<snql> что это? (
<[Raiden]> используй itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> так не долетит
<snql> порты закрыты?
<[Raiden]> может быть, не разбирался.
<snql> http://itmages.ru/image/view/861372/7ddc034b
<snql> это после того, как выбрал GNOME
<snql> gnome-classic все ок
<[Raiden]> не знаю ) возможно это гном-шелл сессия, того отвалился оконный менеджер и соответсвенно ГШ тоже, они одно целое.
<[Raiden]> это может означать проблемы с видеодровами
<[Raiden]> помимо прочего которое я не знаю :)
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL' покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> baronos: шо это у товарища?
<[Raiden]> snql: а может я вру и что-то недоставлено, например сессия гнома есть а сам gnome-shell не установлен.
<[Raiden]> Чего-то молчат все, а уменя кде
<snql> http://hastebin.com/vawogarene.pas
<[Raiden]> snql: в общем работать не будет. Тебе надо
<[Raiden]> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)  - что бы это было yes
<[Raiden]> драйвер криво работает , так быть не должно
<Sergey_IT> а какая версия ОС?
<snql> 12.04
<Sergey_IT> драйвер ставил?
<[Raiden]> видно же что да.
<Sergey_IT> ccsm что говорит?
<[Raiden]> если бы нет, то работал бы открытый как надо
<[Raiden]> а установка закрытого как-то криво прошла
<[Raiden]> скоре всего было так
<Sergey_IT> или не тот поставил
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты ftp на локальной машине поднимал?
<Sergey_IT> да
<snql> ладно, sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<snql> лечение гнома
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты фильмы смотрел с него?
<tagezi> ну всмысле не закачивая, просто через влс или смплеер
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, нет, не пробовал
<tagezi> блин, я его поднял, а при просмотре сыпет ошибки, типа неавторизируется и всё такое
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на фтп надо разрешать открывать файлы, а не только скачивать
<[Raiden]> snql: конкретно у тебя проблема не с гномом, а драйвером.  Советуб kubuntu-desktop , так оно будет поприятней.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а это разве не одно и тоже?
<tagezi> ))
<Sergey_IT> нет
<[Raiden]> snql: кде у тебя заведется, автоматом переключится в растр вместо опенгл. А опенгл и нормальынй композит тоже не будет работать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, пойду, покопаю в эту сторону )
<[Raiden]> разница только в том что юнити и гш в таких ситуациях просто дохнут, а кде переключается в другйо режим отрисовки :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, хотя может от сервера зависеть. У меня когда слабая машина была, я разрешал только скачивать, а открывать - нет
<snql> [Raiden] @ просто переустановить драйвер?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, у меня сильная... наверное.. i5 с 4 гигами оперативки
<[Raiden]> snql: возможно да. Я не сталкивался давн ос ати\амд. Не знаю какие версии нужны для твоей видюхи и т.д.
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> либо последний линк, либо на форум пиши.
<snql> [Raiden] @ может просто в автозапуске что не прописано? по команде metacity у окон появляется все
<[Raiden]> snql: метасити не использует композит. 2д вм, а юнити и ГШ - 3д.
<[Raiden]> snql: попробуй переставить и потом снова проверить что бы было йес
<snql> у меня план поставить кде, почистить гном полностью, удалить дравйвер а потом все в обратном направлении
<[Raiden]> ну тут кде в общем-то лишнее, может использовать временн ометасити пока не починеш ьдрайвер и всё.
<[Raiden]> или как хочешь ) Твоё ведро с гайками, ты и х и крути)
<snql> а вдруг я в кде влюблюсь =)
<[Raiden]> в общем гномеры и амдшники - помогите челу. А я афк.
<snql> но раньше он мне казался глючным, постоянно что-то отваливалось
<[Raiden]> ну рискни
<[Raiden]> за день сомнительно.
<[Raiden]> любовь с первого взгляда не часто  долгая )
<snql> все-равно кодить на qt нужно, кде как родной будет
<Sergey_IT> и в юнити можно кодить на куте
<[Raiden]> специально для бароноса qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetMetadata |grep album:|awk -F: '{print $2}'
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35894
<[Raiden]> во
<snql> Sergey_IT @ а извольте спросить на чем kde писан? :)
 * [Raiden] np: Music Instructor feat. Dean -  Galaxy Jam ( album: Super Fly year: 2002 )
<[Raiden]> простите тест )
<Sergey_IT> snql, и что?
<Sergey_IT> snql, я 5 лет на куте пишу, но кде не использую
<snql> Sergey_IT @ вас не называли извращенцем?
<Sergey_IT> snql, на куте и в вин пишут
<snql> Sergey_IT @ я понимаю, но считается, что пользоваться кутовскими приложениями на гноме не совсем хорошо
<Sergey_IT> snql, кстати, ФМ у меня крузадер
<snql> нет, не грех, но система захламляется пакетами
<Sergey_IT> главное, что все работает
<[Raiden]> захламляется - это когда есть что-то, что не нужно
<snql> это да и я так считаю, но обстоятельства вынуждают искать альтернативы нынешнему гному
<snql> [Raiden] @ без чего можно было бы обойтись )
<[Raiden]> а если что-то что пользуешь или потенциально может пригодиться, то какой же это хлам?
<[Raiden]> snql: можно жить в картонной коробке
<[Raiden]> но зачем
<snql> ну мне красноглазики так объясняли
<Sergey_IT> snql, используй дефолт - юнити
<snql> Sergey_IT @ мне не нравится меню, я приверженец классического списка
<snql> думаю поставить гном + плагин на такой же список
<snql> и может быть буду счастлив наконец
<Sergey_IT> в IT все быстро меняется - классики нет
<snql> но ведь линукс для этого и предназначен, чтобы настраивать все под себя )
<Sergey_IT> линукс предназначен для решения задач
<snql> весь софт предназначен для решения задач :)
<snql> ну может не только для этого, но это не маловажная его часть
<snql> возможность выбора
<Sergey_IT> и морда как правила значения не имеет
<Sergey_IT> ведь работаешь в программах, а не в интерфесе
<snql> но самому же приятней работать )
<snql> когда все на своем месте
<Sergey_IT> так и всегда на своем месте - ко всему привыкаешь
<[Raiden]> работаеш ьне в программах, а в интерфейсе программ и в интерфейсе того где они запускаются. Что же касается де, то это не просто запускатель и управлятель, а ещё и решатель задач. Например в gwenview я могу поработать над картинкой
<[Raiden]> а вот в еог...
<[Raiden]> человек никогда не работает с программой, он работает с интерфейсом для взаимодействия с программой
<Sergey_IT> но этот интерфейс практически не зависит от де
<[Raiden]> зависит.
<[Raiden]> т.к. де это не только вм. Это набор программ. Поэтому от де зависит и набор программ и их интеграция между собой и де.
<[Raiden]> и вм
<[Raiden]> ты хоть раз открывал терминал в юнити
<[Raiden]> это тоже программа
<[Raiden]> но так же это и часть де
<Sergey_IT> постоянно висит
<[Raiden]> вот в том то и дело.
<Sergey_IT> gnome-terminal
<[Raiden]> и хороший де, это и есть такие программы, котоыре постоянно либо очень редко нужны - зависит от задачь юзера.
<[Raiden]> верно, гном-термина часть де юнити.
<[Raiden]> а консоле часть де кде
<[Raiden]> а ты говоришь не зависит
<Sergey_IT> а крузадер?
<Sergey_IT> от де их поведение слабо зависит
<[Raiden]> есть программы котоыре не входят в де. И их можно разделить 2 основных варианта: 1. те что умеют интегрироваться в де, читать настройки, вызывать встроеныне в де программы, как крузейдер
<[Raiden]> 2. и те что не умеют.
<[Raiden]> де - десктоп окружение. Если в нем нету крузейдера ,а ты ег опоставил - теперь это твоё окружение.
<[Raiden]> для взаимодейсвия с компом и другим софтом
<[Raiden]> поэтому де ест ьвсегда )
<Sergey_IT> есть конечно)
<[Raiden]> даже если у тебя rkb batqc? ns dcthfdy jj,hfcntim yf,jhjv ghjuhfv b fdnjvfnbpbhetim b[ b yfexbim b[ dpfbvjltqcndjdfnm/
<[Raiden]> ой
<Sergey_IT> я такого не ставил ))
<[Raiden]> короче в кли тоже будет набор программ и их инграция. Если коротко то консоль это тоже интерфейс для того что бы челвоек мог общаться с программой.
<[Raiden]> прослойка\драйвер если угодномежду программой и челвоеком, только более устаревшая чем гуи.
<snql> gde tut v kde russkiy dobavitb?
<Sergey_IT> он по-русски не умеет
<[Raiden]> snql: systemsettings - locale   , systemsettings -  input devices keyboard
<[Raiden]> вот например интерфейсы между пользователем и настрйоками. А в гноме\юнити они недописаны или приписаны к гному каноникал на скторую руку
<snql> мм понял
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: поэтому у тебя консоль и открыта, твои графические интерфейсы минимальны и неразвиты
<[Raiden]> в прочем у меня тоже открыта часто ))
<[Raiden]> надеюсь вы простите юзера за  то что объясняет программеру что такое ифейс.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], там man'ы )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или ты просто не знаешь что система справки гнома может показывать маны
<[Raiden]> точнее могла в гном2, как сча не знаю. В кде может точно
<Sergey_IT> косоль удобнее
<[Raiden]> тут даже можно искать маны через alt+f2 , и это тоже многим будет удобно и это тоже де и тоже не связан онепосредственно с работой программ которые ты пускаешь
<Sergey_IT> н*
<[Raiden]> ...но создает удобную среду
<Sergey_IT> и четверг )
<[Raiden]> с помощью функции похожие исполнители в плейере трек нашелся http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEdreF32b90
<[Raiden]> опять же потому, что такая фукнция реализована. А при минимализме её бы небыло
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/861467/4ff0f317 - ваще клементином пользуюсь, там тоже такая функция есть, тольк оиначе.
<Wizard> Привет
<Wizard> Никого нет? :/
<tagezi> нет
<Wizard> Жаль.
<Scrimmer> какаааая печаааааль
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет ;)
<Scrimmer> че, как оно ? :) закрыл сессию ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я сесию закрыл сегодня )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: одна тройка, по английскому, остально пять ))
<Scrimmer> ну, я не удивлен, что по англ у тя тройка :D
<tagezi> да, слабое место моё ))
<tagezi> хотя дифуры тоже не сильное )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты ведь настраивал фтп?
<Scrimmer> было дело
<tagezi> а фидео снего смотрел? или музон слушал?
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> зачем? )
<tagezi> блин
<Scrimmer> и разве можно?
<Scrimmer> с фтп то ?
<tagezi> я один такой корявый, да?
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> я сегодня ОС сдавал когда, ответил ему всё, он пять поставил, а потом я ему вопрос, типа вот так хочу на локале, он мне говориь что бы я фтп сервак поднял
<tagezi> я поднял, он мне файлы показывает, всё сдорово, но
<tagezi> влс не хочет показывать киношки
<tagezi> Серёга сказал что нужно датьразрешение на открытие файла о_О я два раза прочитал ман, нет там такого
<tagezi> artus:
<tagezi> кофе
<tagezi> блин, нужно послать письмо в Каноникал, сказать что бы операм канала поотрубали стим =)
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> есть такое разрешение
<tagezi> где?
<tagezi> как оно называется?
<Scrimmer> а я хз, у меня был gui от винды, там прога gene6ftp, и там я права выставлял
<artus> vsftp
<Scrimmer> но раз ето в винде можно было сделать, то в линухе 100% :D
<tagezi> artus: да я его и поставил
<tagezi> artus: не кажет, зараза
<artus> что именно не кажет? ))
<tagezi> фильму
<artus> да и стримить видявки по фетепе, мне проще негинксом))
<artus> там конфиг на 7 строк ))
<artus> могу дать)
<Scrimmer> artus, какой фтп ставить ?
<artus> Scrimmer, выше ж сказал
<artus> tagezi, давать?
<tagezi> ну, я сделал анонима, залажу в папочку и пкм->открыть в ->vlc
<tagezi> artus: давай
<tagezi> посажу в колекцию твоих конфигов, а вось пригодиться )))
<artus> tagezi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564446/
<Scrimmer> и кстати, какие опции монтирования раздела выставлять auto, exec, rw, sync, user, suid ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у артуса, вроде, тоже нет настройки, что бы файл открывать
<artus> tagezi, оно играет и даже перематываетцо , и начхать на плеер )) телефонки играют не парясь)
<tagezi> artus: а что тогда на vsftpd не алё?
<artus> а нафига если мона так? темпаче оно сразу создаеть страничку со списком фильмов, зашол, жамкнул - смотри))
<tagezi> он же вроде супер-пупер навороченый безопасниый и ещё 3 часа перечислений какой хороший
<artus> ну да, ток юзать фетепе для стриминга видево - мне лень))
<tagezi> artus: а если нужно качнуть пару сотен файлов при этом, то что творить?
<artus> tagezi, у тя задача какая? файлопомойка или фильмы смотреть?))
<tagezi> artus: ну и то и другое
<tagezi> artus: негинс как пишеться по английски? ))
<artus> я б натравил всеже негинкс на папку с фильмами
<artus> nginx
<tagezi> artus: спасибо... сейчас ещё помочаюсь немного, и наверное твоё решение приму )
<tagezi> помучаюсь )
<artus> tagezi, ммм, ты б реально уже фильм смотрел))
<artus> sudo apt-get install nginx, и создать конфиг поправив путь к целевому каталогу, все
<tagezi> да, но мне к спеху, виртуалка то тут находиться )
<Scrimmer> artus, можешь дать конфиг vsftpd ?
<Scrimmer> а то шото не заводицо
<artus> Scrimmer, неа, не помню где лежит, хотя ща гляну в дропбоксе
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/vsftpd_overview.txt.html
<artus> Scrimmer, а чего заводиш?
<Scrimmer> /etc/vsftpd.cponf
<tagezi> там два лежат, работающие
<tagezi> кстати по дефолту тоже должен пахать
<artus> Scrimmer, на debian.pro  в поиск забей, у инка там годный конфиг
<artus> tagezi, а то что фетепа не отдает видево - то скорее всего у анонимуса нет прав на чтение файла , лечится правами и группами, но сейчас я залипаю и не выдам подробности
<tagezi> artus: эм.. понятно, покопаю в эту сторону
<artus> ну можеш тупо влупить 755 рекурсивно по каталогу )) должно помоч
<Scrimmer> artus: конфиг взял, но бида в том, что "Не могу получить список каталогов"
<artus> Scrimmer, ты вообще о чем именно? ))
<Scrimmer> artus: конфиг от инка аля vsftp
<Scrimmer> а чем proftpd плох?
<tagezi> artus: спасибо, заработало ))))
<tagezi> нужно теперь нормальный проигрователь найти, что бы нормально ссылку забирал
<tagezi> artus: откопал я в чем трабла... эта зараза почемуто не правильно отрабатывала ссылку, пробелы не заменяла на %20, ввёл всё руками и всё запахало как нужно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35904
<[Raiden]> Алан крутой разраб. Я его ядра когда-то юзал из которых потом наработки шли в основное ядро почти целиком
<tagezi> нелогичность, опасность и бесполезность )))
<tagezi> блин, у меня под виртуальной машиной если смотреть фильм процесорное время выжирается напрочь
<tagezi> и в итоге фильмы тормозят ((
<[Raiden]> эти три слова да , впечетляют и я этому автору верю посмотрев всего 1 скриншот.
<[Raiden]> есть подозрение что на д инсталятором корпели разработчики гнома. Они почти все из ред хет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-24
<tagezi> всем ночи
<NoOova> Доброе утро господа
<aleksei`> всем ку
<NoOova> q
<Glock84> День добрый
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Нужно проапгрейдить машинку, на которой сейчас стоит 32-х битная 10.10. Как я понял, мне необходимно сначала проапгрейдиться до 11.04, затем до 11.10, и уже потом - до 12.04 - так?
<Glock84> а сразу 12.10 не?
<Glock84> при установке предложит обновиться
<baronos> Onkeltem: замени на репы 12.04 и потом дист-апгрейд, имхо :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: хых, тут еще одна сложносьт: я хочу 64-битную воткнуть
<Onkeltem> baronos: говорят могут быть проблемы
<baronos> Onkeltem: теоретически я тоже так думаю :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: пае можно поставить ядро на крайняк
<baronos> ну а лучше с нуля дистр запилить
<Onkeltem> baronos: а что это? для оперативы?
<baronos> Onkeltem: ага для неё
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить пробовал бутнутся с телефона? :)))
<baronos> непонял :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: да флешки нет
<baronos> Onkeltem: а че там ноут или пк?
<Onkeltem> baronos: PC, причем (ыыыы) даже с CD-ROM, но боюсь болванок нет... да и забыл я как на них записывать ))
<Onkeltem> Что самое фиговое, у меня нет сейчас другого компа, поэтому я крайне ограничен в экспериментах
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня есть 3г модем и есть от телдефона микроСД, дык я вставил её в модем и записал туда убунту, потом вставил в загруженную убунту и перезагрузился, ну и в биосе через попап меню F8 выбрал флешку и установился
<Onkeltem> Пойти что-ли флешку купить рублей за 200, да и всё :)
<baronos> но и тоже не факт что увидит
<baronos> купи конечно на 2гига да усе)
<Onkeltem> Ага ) Это Москва! Тут есьт всё!
<Glock84> baronos: привет
<Glock84> baronos: попробовал все варианты вчера, в том числе и через sgfxi, все бестолку
<Glock84> baronos:  нарыл сегодня 12.10 ставится
<oles_> h
<coldsaw> Unknown terminal type: xterm.
<coldsaw> Что с этим делать?
<|rapidsp|> при каких действиях?
<coldsaw> Пытаюсь нетхак запустить.
<baronos> Glock84: привет, надеюсь 12.10 поможет
<|rapidsp|> coldsaw: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=80305.0
<coldsaw> |rapidsp|, у меня все пашет, кроме нетхака.
<|rapidsp|> ну чем богаты...
<coldsaw> http://blog.timmattison.com/archives/2012/04/12/tip-fix-xterm-unknown-terminal-type-messages-in-debian/
<coldsaw> Делов-то.
<|rapidsp|> гугл все знает :)
<Glock84> baronos: установилась, вроде все норм. разве что данные со старого /home  перетащить осталось
<baronos> Glock84: ну вот и славно, установку драйверов нвидиа найдешь в Источниках приложений если надо будет
<Glock84> Не пускает под учеткой, только под гостем, как быть?
<baronos> ты ставил русский язык при установки?
<Glock84> да
<baronos> и после установки он ставит русский язык в раскладке, и не меняет её на английский
<Glock84> пароль цифровой
<baronos> хмм
<Glock84> "Ну тогда в консоли попробуйте создать новый каталог пользователя, старый переименовав при этом." советует гугль
<Glock84> пойду попробую
<baronos> имхо 12.10 неудачная версия
<Glock84> значит я поторопился( надо было 12.04 брать
<baronos> да
<baronos> и если пк домашний, смело ставить входить автоматически в систему
<Glock84> нет, рабочий
<SergeyIT> а админ у вас есть?
<Glock84> приходящий
<Glock84> так что получается что я заведую зоопарком(
<SergeyIT> сочувствую
<Glock84> капец раскладка слетает после ребута, поддержка русского тоже
<Glock84> в терминале не пускает под su
<SergeyIT> Glock84, su требует рутового пароля
<Glock84> знаю, не принимает, из под гостя только в параметрах системы под паролем админа смог полазить
<Glock84> создал нового юзера с правами админа
<Glock84> и после этого в консоли  пускает под ыг
<Glock84> gjl su
<Glock84> под su
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<baronos> можно в грубе загрузиьтся с init=/bin/bash тогда под рутом будешь
<Scrimmer> кстати, странный факт - когда вырубал комп с убунтой по ssh через команду halt - у мну мамка не вырубалась, хард отрубался а вот мамка работала
<Scrimmer> а дебиан сквизи в секунду вырубает все :D
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<jlewka> подскажите, как сделать так, что бы результаты find содержали относительный путь, а не абсолютный?
<jlewka> тобишь :)
<jlewka> http://hastebin.com/bixoqeqedu.md мне нужно что бы в результе find перечислил ток названия папок
<jlewka> да и вообще, зачем он выдает абсолютный когда я ему и так указываю где искать...?
<jlewka> или как заставить tar не создавать все эти не нужные папки...?
<Kyshtynbai> в перле знаю как так сделать, а в файде фз :( .
<Kyshtynbai> В общем если в перле захочешь сделать, кури File::Find такой модуль. А я пойду по делам.
<SergeyIT> jlewka, может - cd /home/synch_usr/one_dir/two_dir/  && find -mindepth 1  -maxdepth 1 -type d
<jlewka> SergeyIT, не, так можно но вывод будет тогда ./test1 ./test2 и т.д.
<mva> jlewka: а иначе никак
<mva> только sed'ом разве что срезать "./"
<mva> но это — идиотизм :)
<jlewka> вот вот
<Onkeltem> Возвращаюсь к вопросу апгрейда с 10.10 до 12.04. Умеет ли убунта ставиться поверх с сохранением юзеров, хомов, настроек?
<mva> если использовтаь windows-way — то на вряд ли (разве что, руками бекапить)
<mva> если использовать debian-way, то вполне
<Glock84> Onkeltem: у меня поставилась 12.10, но появились конфликты непонятные. при установке запрашивает обновить ли старую систему или нет.
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, ставь по-новой
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: в смысле - по новой? С форматированием диска?
<SergeyIT> хоум оставь - id юзеров настроишь как было
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: мне надо данные сохранить
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: у меня сейчас всё в одном партишене - /. Вот как быть?
<SergeyIT> я всегда ставлю рядом, с копированием /home
<SergeyIT> какая проблема? Создаешь 2 раздела - /  и /home, копируешь старый /home  в новый и ставь. Если что - старая система останется
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: весь диск размечен уже, весь терабайт отведен был под /. Есьт еще только swap
<SergeyIT> Поставь еще 1 диск и установи на него - хорошо иметь каждую ОС на отдельном диске
<baronos> отрезать от терабайта под корень нужное установить туда, потом все перенести и прописать монтирование под хомяк на остальное
<Onkeltem> А чем отрезать? parted?
<SergeyIT> вот зачем такой большой хомяк - данные надо держать на отдельных разделах, тогда и проблем при установке не будет
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: по глупости пару лет назад вкорячил именно так
<baronos> гпартедом отрезал всегда
<SergeyIT> только важные данные все равно сохранять надо где-то - мало ли что
<Onkeltem> На моём основном компе - отдельно всё, как раз чтобы можно было рут менять. Изначально планировал его потом на ssd перенести, но пока не собрался. В любом случае та операция будет не сложнее, чем dd if/of
<baronos> это верно, но лично у меня ниразу гпартед не потерял и не запортачил ничего
<Onkeltem> У мамана пол терабайта фильмов :) Может пусть еще раз скачает? :D
 * Onkeltem уверен, что фильмы надо держать на специальном диске, который самоочищается раз в 30 дней
<baronos> кто смотрел новый Вспомнить все и узнал, что Колин Фарел играл на фортепьяно?
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, раз уверен в этом, значит как раз время поставить еще один диск
<Onkeltem> Что лучше забирать:  12.04 или 12.10?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: я так 250 рублей сейчас на флешку потратил!
<baronos> Onkeltem: тебе гш3.6 нравится?
<Onkeltem> Вот был бы я дома, у меня там склад этих дисков всех мастей (еще с компьютерного клуба остались)
<Onkeltem> baronos: ага, вполне.
<baronos> ну тогда можно 12.10, но имхо это ужасный дистр. 12.04 лучше
<Onkeltem> baronos: сорри, я имел ввиду 3.4
<baronos> тогда 12.04 лучше
<Onkeltem> baronos: я не видел 3.6
<Onkeltem> baronos: а что, он отличается?
<Onkeltem> baronos: вроде не 4.x :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: слишком много мелочей раздражающих лично для меня.
<Anton2d> Onkeltem, перед примением partedа - обяз. все важные файлы сохранять на флешке/воблаке/внешнемвинте. Были моменты у меня ;)
<Anton2d> А колин фарел мне понравился в Children of Men (2006) BDRip - да и вообще фильм своебразный
<Onkeltem> Из 3.6 release notes, about tray: The items in the tray are also bigger, clearer, and don't move around, making them easier to use.
<Onkeltem> Ну неужели?!
<Onkeltem> Всего-то потребовалось 6 релизов, чтобы это осознать
<Anton2d> " and don't move around" - эх хочу такое на 3.4
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: вово, я про эот же, ты меня понял :)
<Anton2d> А то не трэй а тир какой-то получается.
<Onkeltem> ЫЫыыы )))
<Onkeltem> Хорошая аналогия )
<Anton2d> и еще хочу настройку появления трея, как мне надо, хоткеем например или мышехоткеем.
<Anton2d> а не только правй угол.
<Onkeltem> Эх, а я всё жду, когда js-привязку к GObject нормально документируют и можно будет с наслаждением программировать
<Onkeltem> А меня вообще движуха внизу экрана напрягает. Потому что во всех чатах пишешь - внизу, а этот трей с оверлеем как раз это перекрывает
<Onkeltem> Гораздо было лучше, когда оно в правом верхнем углу всплывало
<Onkeltem> + у меня docky, который также внизу, и в момент "всплытия" трея, я не могу ничего там нажать
<Onkeltem> Но судя по описанию 3.6 - трей как я понял теперь не в оверлее, а сдвинает всё вверх?
<Anton2d> А вот такой лаунчер для шелла видел ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/862029/fd928801
<Anton2d> Помоему рулез уже к нему привык - мего удобная свистелка
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: не-а, а как называется?
<Anton2d> ща найду...
<coldsaw> http://www.ferra.ru/ru/mobile/news/2012/10/20/Onyx-Android-e-ink/
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: вот что мне в Docky нравится - уже запущенные прилады там висят и я могу крутя колесо мыши поверх иконки, заставиьт появиться это приложение
<Onkeltem> coldsaw: это прекрасно!
<coldsaw> Может даже разряжаться медленнее будет)
<Anton2d> Onkeltem,  https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/105/panel-docklet/
<Anton2d> Попробуй, зачётная штука с многими настройками, я почти перестал лазить в активити с ней
<Anton2d> " крутя колесо мыши поверх иконки, заставиьт появиться это приложение" тут тоже это всё есть и еще + много
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: отлично, спасибо.
<Anton2d> я её настраивал баловля с часок по разному, потом пришел к тому виду как на скрине моём.
<Anton2d> *баловался
<baronos> Anton2d у тебя какой гном 3.4 или 3.6?
<Anton2d> GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<baronos> есть расширение там хоткей для открытия трея нижнего
<baronos> в 3.6 по дефошлту супер+М сделали
<Anton2d> нитификации бы еще сделать не прыгающими - и счастье.
<Anton2d> Вот круто!
<baronos> всмысле не прыгающими?
<Anton2d> Ты уже забыл как было в 3.4 ? А стоит пробовать на 12.04 вкорячивать 3.6
<baronos> имеешь ввиду что они съезжают в сторону для отображения текста в трее при наведении курсора?
<Anton2d> Я - я   -  Из 3.6 release notes, about tray: The items in the tray are also bigger, clearer, and don't move around, making them easier to use.
<baronos> туст
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> baronos, что скажешь. Про прыганье в 3.4.1, убирается ?
<Anton2d> Вот какая штука еще есть, можно весь Активити сломать, переименовать и настроить ;) https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/358/activities-configurator/
<Onkeltem> Хм... ребят, вот задачка. Как по-ssh узнать какие мониторы подключены?
<Onkeltem> xrandr удалённо "не работает" :)
<Onkeltem> Да впрочем xrandr и не скажет модели
<Onkeltem> Мне бы узнать модели монитора дома, так как у меня маман хочет такой же
<Onkeltem> а я когда из дома уезжал - забыл посмотреть, но туда есть ssh и ssh -X
<Onkeltem> Нашел cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EDID
<Glock84> baronos: тут?
<Glock84> разделы с нтфс монтируется только под рутом, при монтировании юзером они пустые будто.
<Glock84> юзер с правами админа
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Glock84> как настроить fstab и права, чтобы под юзером монтировались полноценно?
<Glock84> Raiden: смотрел уже, настройка под всех юзеров с монтированием ни к чему не привели
<Glock84> видимо из-за того что владелец у разделов root
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35890
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Glock84> baronos: подскажи плиз
<baronos> Glock84: с монтированием?
<baronos> так и не освоился с юнити, неудобная де для меня
<Glock84> baronos: а причем тут юнити?
<baronos> Glock84: это была мысль в слух
<Glock84> baronos: а, вот смотри, если с консоли запускаю наутилус под рутом, то вижу все файлы на примонтированых
<Glock84> baronos: в наутилусе под юзверем выдает ошибку о недостаточных правах и показывает пустые
<baronos> убунту 12.10?
<Glock84> baronos: да
<baronos> выкинь её
<Glock84> baronos: может стоит сменить точку монтирования?
<Glock84> baronos: проще всего сказать выкинь +(
<baronos> пробуй, я не сталкивался с этим. так что тут гуглить надо
<Glock84> baronos: уже облазил(
<baronos> бывает флешки с нтфс не подрубает, но спасает ребут или тупо юсб модуль рестартонуть.
<Glock84> значит попробывал примонтировать в хомяка, но создается опять под рутом, который показывает пустоту, что делать???
<Glock84> как сменить владельца разделов нтфс? есть ли в этом смысл?
<baronos> через fstab монтировал?
<Glock84> baronos: ну да
<baronos> не знаю, жди может кто знающий придет поможет
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/8761284?cid=8762936
<[Raiden]> Lennier это я )
<Anton2d> что вы на этом сборище школоты делаете, чт ни тема, то троллинг, процентов пять там адекватов если не меньше
<baronos> тсс, не обидь райдена :)
<Anton2d> хорошо - "ресурс для ""фанатов"" линукса"
<NoOova> Косяк с кавычками
<Anton2d> ;)
<NoOova> Parse error
<Anton2d> «.. ".." ..» если по типографики
<NoOova> .. - конкатенация в ерланге
<Glock84> baronos: уффф... сделал, правда через zope
<Glock84> baronos: вообщем просто включил пользователя в группу root, другие варианты просто не помогли.
<baronos> нет не решаемых задач
<artus> мдя, как все запущено
<Glock84> baronos: теперь надо быть втрое аккуратней(((
<artus> а пользоватея сменить в папке монтирования аль права религия не позволила? рута давать надо?
<Glock84> artus: все другие варианты я уже перепробывал
<artus> Glock84, вот все вы так говорите, сказорчники))
<artus> Glock84, sudo chown user:user /media/ntfs было? sudo chmod -R 755 /media/ntfs было? небыло, и ненадо ляля
<Glock84> artus: реально - папка монтирования /медиа уже под юзера с правами админа
<artus> точно так же как и монтировать с фстаб под конкретного юзера
<Glock84> artus: было, только вместо ntfs стояло sda1
<artus> Glock84, вот ты думаеш ты тут первый с таким вопросом? ))
<Glock84> artus:  b acnf, ghj,jdfk
<Glock84> artus:  и фстаб было
<Glock84> ну давай по твоему сделаем, под диктовку, я щас рута сниму
<Glock84> artus:  идет?
<artus> Glock84, бунта какая ?
<Glock84> artus: 12.10
<artus> что ж в ней так сломалась монтировалка нтфс то
<Glock84> artus: хз, пакеты все стоят вроде нужные
<Glock84> artus:  ради эксперимента давай проверим?
<artus> а че проверять, оно и будет работать как я сказал
<baronos> проверяй уже
<Glock84> artus: пропись ntfs делать? или так же sda1?
<artus> если не вериш , http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/heres-two-methods-to-mount-automatically-ntfs-drive-in-ubuntu-12-04.html воть те не только мои слова
<artus> и да, человек который "было, только вместо ntfs стояло sda1" ну не будет проверять то)) хотя тот кто додумался сунуть себя в рута - явно не делал по человечески)
<baronos> и все таки гном шелл няшка :)
<artus> Glock84, нтфс это просто каталог куда монтируется
<artus> да и в принципе sudo chown -R user:user /media/ntfs адекватнее
<tagezi> всем привет
<Glock84> artus: как я и говорил, "отсутствуют права, необходимые для просмотра содержимого объекта"...
<artus> ну пройдись човном при примаунченом, проблема чтоль?
<Glock84> artus: хм... при пустом, или под рутом видимом ?
<artus> примаунти винт, и човном по нему, рекурсивно на смену владельца и всего мусора под себя
<artus> рут, судо ли - не важно
<artus> ntfs-3g может сломали , вот оно  и бузит
<artus> Glock84, http://ubuntuguide.net/auto-mount-windows-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu-12-10 , вобщем чето поломали там у вас)) можно и так сделать
<Glock84> artus: неа, не выходит, после човна владелец не меняется
<Scrimmer> artus, почему, когда я задаю алиас, он у меня не сохраняецо ? (
<artus> Scrimmer, впиши в .zsh/bash|rc
<Scrimmer> alias install='sudo apt-get install', в первый раз работает, а потом после нового алиаса пропадает
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> как ? )
<artus> Scrimmer, ты ток учти что на любой инсталл у тя будет подставлять sudo apt-get install, надо ли оно тебе ? ))
<Scrimmer> оу
<Scrimmer> а каг лучше
<artus> Glock84, не меняется владелец в /media/zzz , внутрях должен
<Glock84> artus:  нет, тоже не поменялся
<artus> Glock84, ну попробуй через hal и ntfs-config , мож дествительно нафиг все сломали , ибо должно работать вообще без проблем
<Glock84> artus: по твоей последней ссылке то что?
<artus> угу
<Glock84> artus:  ща попробую
<baronos> artus: это 12.10 она нот ворк :)
<artus> Glock84, у меня такое попадалось только при корявовставшем нтфс-3ж драйвере, но лечилось переустановкой его и раздачей руками прав на каталог монтирования, у тебя же по ходу он совсем мегаоттюненый и нифига не работает))
<Glock84> baronos: раньше надо было говорить)
<Glock84> artus: вобщем бестолку
<Glock84> файлы видны только когда наутилус под рутом
<artus> Glock84, шо, и так не работает? тогда в топку 12.10 ))
<baronos> как бы сказал Сергей, используйте ЛТС и прьблем не будет :)
<Glock84> artus: а ты мне не поверил....
<Glock84> artus: я уже и комплексно сделал, и хал и човн и фстаб... а ему до фени
<artus> Glock84, ну знать совсем 10я поломатая , просто обычно народ со словами - я деелал, не работает так, пол часа мурыжитцо а потом - а спасяяб, таки работает
<artus> Glock84, ставь 04 и будет тебе счастье
<Glock84> artus: да я гугль с утра лопачу....
<artus> ну или переганяй в ext3 , он под фортачками прекрасно работает
<artus> и пишет на него замечательно
<Glock84> artus: я почему то думал 10 получше будет, т.к с 04 не везет мне обычно)))  срать я хотел на окна
<Glock84> это окна на меня не хотят )
<artus> я к тому что ntfs не шибко то и нужен))
<artus> а установка драйвера на венду - минута времени))
<Glock84> а перегнать на экст3 проблемно? данные сохранятся?
<Glock84> а черт... все равно... сетевые диски тоже монтировать надо
<artus> ну конфертить не проканает наверно
<Glock84> блин походу завтра будет третий день когда я не работаю, а чиню (
<Glock84> ребят а вы вообще откуда? времени сколь у вас на часах?
<SergeyIT> одна стрелка вниз, а другая влево
<artus> и разнобойный набор циферок
<Glock84> )))) да просто у меня уже 22 часа почти... заработался..
<SergeyIT> это ты называешь работой?
<baronos> утро вечера мудренее, так что спать иди)
<Glock84> Сергей, помимо настройки своей тачки, приходится и по основному профилю фигачить( а без компа тяжко
<Glock84> всем счастливо, и до завтра) буду искать 12.04
<Scrimmer> artus: а в дефолте квизи нету репы для php5-fpm ?
<skai-falkorr> надо 13.04 поставить
<baronos> рано
<Scrimmer> это сумашествие
<baronos> сумашествие прыгать с 9 этажа с парашютом
<Scrimmer> или есть селедку с молоком и солеными огурцами
<baronos> свежими огурцами*
<SergeyIT> это детские шалости - вот линуксом заниматься - это да
<skai-falkorr> да рыпка с молоком ниче не сделает
<artus> Scrimmer, молоко огурци и селедка - не работають))
<Scrimmer> мне не делают
<Scrimmer> а батю както пробрало ужс
<SergeyIT> 100 гр. еще надо
<skai-falkorr> а неплохая жпс у мну в телефонке. на ходу в машине на скорости 85 точность определения - 3 метра:)
<skai-falkorr> всего на 6 спутниках
<[Raiden]> В электричках ещё можно смотреть как едишь и с какой скоростью
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Брал, на горные лыжи в карман жпс, оказалось под конец горы выжимаю 55 км/ч, это при том что почти всю гору притормаживаешь виляешь. А вот падать на такой скорости лучш ене стоит ;)
<artus> Anton2d, тут на лисапедке под 50 падать не хоца, а на своих двоих небось и подавно))
<[Raiden]> Я тут видел для лыжников очки с такой инфой. И мне почему-то подумалось, что учитывая экстрим горнолыжного спорта, такие очки могут стать последним девайсом
<[Raiden]> отвлекут и ппц
<baronos> хищника че то не отвлекает такой девайс :)
<Anton2d> на лисапедке страшнее, снег всё таки помягче. Когда тормозил мордой об снег, всего лишь пару царапин. А вот об асфальт тормозить мордой - хуже аднако ;)
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<[Raiden]> baronos: так хищники пешеходы )
<artus> Anton2d, фулл шлему и пугать пешиков :D
<baronos> [Raiden]
<baronos> ой
<baronos> дык они скачут по деревьям как макаки
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> вот и доскакались
<[Raiden]> Пришел анрнольд и показал что очки не всегда полезны
<Anton2d> Это я был первый раз на горных, оказалась скорость чувствуется раза в два сильнее чем на мотике, земля ближе и устойчивость хуже, и вообще страшнее как-то, хорошо хоть лыжа отстёгиваются при падении ;)
<SergeyIT> лечу в самолете, вдруг голос из сумки - вы превышаете скорость, глянул - 750 км/час
<Anton2d> ;)
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Надо остановить и выписать штраф
<Anton2d> гпс вроде до 300-400 или сколько там мерит, видел жаловалсья народ, как скорость самолёта измерить ;)
<artus> Anton2d, нее, до 900 меряли
<artus> зависит видать от мерялки
<SergeyIT> мой в самолете меняет нормально
<SergeyIT> и высоту дает
<Anton2d> 900 км/ч - гражданские летают ?
<SergeyIT> но точность маловата, статистику не набрать видимо
<SergeyIT> 850 обычно
<artus> Anton2d, это из темы мерялок максималки жпсами) там и летчики отмечались)
<artus> как то натыкался на топик
<_d4vid> я пересел за мейт .. пока стабилно)
<artus> вот она убунта, пока стабилно... :D
<[Raiden]> никто не в курсе где сча есть рассылка срезов репов?
<[Raiden]> кто знает или не лень поискать - поищите )
<SergeyIT> ....бабка за дедку, дедка за реп-ку
<[Raiden]> ага, с миру по нитке - нищеброду целый срез репов
<[Raiden]> На опеннете была в коментах шутка вчера, что Линусу с Коксом  надо сделать свой дистр Linus linux
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  если б они такое запилили то у каноникал и ред хат появились бы огромные проблемы
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<SergeyIT> это будет тогда Lin++
<[Raiden]> тема в кутиме из адиума http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0124/h_1359043687_8102638_fd99732176.png
<[Raiden]> забавно, но вернулся к обычной )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это заком под аполовский час?
<[Raiden]> ну, да. Даже не закос, а тема от эпловского чата
<[Raiden]> от адиума
<tagezi> а )
<tagezi> на мобилке клёво выглядит, а так не очень
<[Raiden]> угу, и для канала вообще мало подходит, только для привата.
<[Raiden]> но кутим не умеет разделять
<tagezi> чото я пять на компе натворил, не запускается ничего
<[Raiden]> можете сами пробовать , темы тут http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&cat_id=5 ,  класть тут: /usr/share/apps/qutim/webkitstyle/
 * tagezi ушёл бландинничать )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<astralopitek> Всем привет. Помогите с проблемой суть такова: установил fglrx 13.1 (9.012), предварительно обновив ядро с xorg-edgers. До этого стоял драйвер fglrx 12.11 beta. Так вот, встроенный адаптер стал определятся как 6400М, хотя по факту стоит 7400М, 12.11 определял нормÐ
<astralopitek> Всмысле дискретный определяется неправильно, встроенный правильно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а квирк этот мусор видит правильно? 21:14:27
<[Raiden]> не, это обрезает ег оклиент
<[Raiden]> правильный клиент делит на 2 строки автоматом
<[Raiden]> astralopitek: Я не в курсе, пиши на форум. Если скорость та же, то может и фиг с ним.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а, потому и мусор выводит, понятно.. а я думал куасел балует
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не, у меня видно текст, но только 255 символов
<[Raiden]> а дальше его  мысля обрезана
<tagezi> а у меня вообще всё карякулями
<Scrimmer>  ктонить ставил связку nginx + php-fpm?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/8/c/f/8/1/3383807dd2b19f457cfafcf691c.jpg
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0124/h_1359049401_6407910_ccb93608e3.png
<tagezi> нужно заводить квирк значит )))
<[Raiden]> он немного опаздывает по версии в убунте, но тот ччто ест ьвполне рабочий
<mva> Scrimmer: я
<Scrimmer> о_0 ?!
<mva>  <Scrimmer> |  ктонить ставил связку nginx + php-fpm?
<Sergey_IT> О, мва проснулся )
<Scrimmer> о кстати да, ставил ктонить?
<Scrimmer> mva, спс что напоминл
<mva> Scrimmer: говорю же, я ставил :)
<mva> точнее, оно у меня стоит на как минимум 15 серверах :)
<Scrimmer> поможешь прикрутить?
<Scrimmer> ни на бунте ни на винде ни на дебиане ниасилил
<mva> в чём затык? :)
<mva> [и какой версии ставишь]
<Scrimmer> пхп не прикручиваецо
<Scrimmer> кого именно?
<mva> Scrimmer: да там всё прикручивание-то — fastcgi_pass да inslude fastcgi.conf ;)
<mva> а >> кого именно << имелось в виду php
<mva> 5.2, 5.3, 5.4
<Scrimmer> а хз, ввожу php5-fpm и рад
<Scrimmer> точнее не рад
<mva> *include
<Scrimmer> как ты меня обозвал ?
<mva> ну, энивей, у меня оно [прикручивание] выглядит так:
<mva> 1) http://paste.pirate-party.ru/454e2ad0.txt
<mva> 2) http://paste.pirate-party.ru/461318f7.txt
<mva> 3) в самом конце, внутри server {} —  include         backends.d/configs/php-fpm;
<mva> (т.е. то, что в 1)
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, разобрался с фтп?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да.. разрешил анонимный вход, и выставил права, и всё полетело
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а проблемма основная была в том, что темти его с виртуальной машины )))) когда видио пытаешься смотреть на виртуалке, проц с ума сходит ))
<tagezi> темти=тестил
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сейчас пытаюсь раздать его в сеть, но помоему это глухой номер с интерзетом
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, слышал на него жалуются, мы его игнорировали, спб-инфинити пользуем
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я на него не жалуюсь, впринципе он и качает нормально, и сервера у него не часо падают ))) но вот с фтп могут  быть проблеммы из-за серого IP
<tagezi> ну, для захода из инета.. по домашней  локалке всё летает
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня статика, белый
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: 100 стоит.. правда не понятно единожды или каждый месяц )))
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=re1EatGRV0w#
<Sergey_IT> пациенты палаты №6
<snql> мне этот гном определенно не нравится... нет ни трея ни нижней панели
<[Raiden]> snql: ты просто не изучил ег ои цепляешся за внешнее. А всё гораздо веселее, вот например:
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0125/h_1359061159_5963096_c364623d07.png
<[Raiden]> вот ещё http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0125/h_1359061249_5291942_06b678e582.png
<snql> [Raiden] @ :DD
<snql> как все плохо
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> [Raiden] @ xcfe, openbox, kde, mate еще есть из чего выбрать
<FishErr> а как же юнити!?
<snql> юнити уже в мусорке как и гном, который готовится
<FishErr> что значит в мусорке?
<snql> он мне не поравился и я его удалил
<snql> эта ненужная панель слева, только занимает места
<snql> и так его на 15,6' мало
<[Raiden]> то каким будет гном я понял ещё весной 2012 читая их  планы и смотря первый релиз ГШ , юнити по сути тоже самое, только док слева и вм получше.
<[Raiden]> в прочем это не значит что никому не понравится
<[Raiden]> но на мой взгляд чем быстрее нарисуется лидер-альтернатива, тем лучше дял линукс.
<snql> mate завтра попробую, вот там мне все нравилось в гноме 2, ничего лишнего
<FishErr> а где было голование? с недельку назад проскакивало
<[Raiden]> голосование за де вроде я кидал ) на форуме где-то.
<FishErr> ага, ты
<FishErr> не могу найти в логах
<snql> дайте посмотреть за что народ голосует)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: кить ссылку на голосовалку
<[Raiden]> я вот такой ещё нашел опрос. Это было сделано когда был ещё гном2 http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=76428&st=0&start=0
<UNIm95> кинь*
<[Raiden]> а на нашем форуме сча попробую найти
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205820.0
<FishErr> в мусорке, говоришь?
<FishErr> но выборка небольшая, конечно
<FishErr> но уже показательно
<UNIm95> snql: Пробуй xfce с cairo-dock и наутилуом. Сам так с 10.10 на 12.04 перешел
<UNIm95> Ставлю RedHat Enterprise Server. Настраиваю RedHat Enterprise Server. Администрирую RedHat Enterprise Server. Ненавижу RedHat Enterprise Server. >__<
<UNIm95> Как я его понимаю
<snql> у меня к докам непереносимость
<snql> уже решил поставлю mate
<UNIm95> 99% глюков с гребанным selinux
<UNIm95> snql: отпишись с опытом. ок?
<snql> UNIm95 @ ок
<[Raiden]> FishErr: это опрос среди пользователей убунту где юнити по умолчанию. Не нужно быть нострадамусом или кашпировским что бы без опроса понять что так бы было :)
<FishErr> да, я хотел добавить, что там большинство тех, кто просто не умеет поставить другое поди :)
<FishErr> но все же не думаю что в мусорке.
<[Raiden]> Каноникал кстати весьма вовремя решила двинуть юнити на десктоп. Возможно этим она сохранила больше пользователей чем если бы начала просто поставлять гном3.
<[Raiden]> хотя ично я появление новых форков не приветсвую )
<[Raiden]> лично ))
<Kyshtynbai> нет ничего плохого в форках, по большому счету. кроме поддержки. юнити поддерживает каноникал, кеды и гном - соответствующиее сообщества, а какую-ниюудь мате фиг пойми кто поддерживает и развивает имхо.
<[Raiden]> моё мнение не изменилось. Что например может подтолкнуть меня изучать юнити, если кроме убуныт её больше нет нигде? :)
<snql> UNIm95 @ mate вещь, как ракета... я в восторге
<UNIm95> snql: Какой дистр убунты? откуда ставил?
<snql> UNIm95 @ 12.04 ставил по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/mate#%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B_gnome_2
<Wizard> Ух..
<UNIm95> snql:  Спс
<Wizard> Не лучпше Юнити использовать?
<UNIm95> Wizard:  юзал югайти. не то
<UNIm95> юнайти*
<Wizard> Юунайти? Так вы пишете Unity?
<Wizard> Странно :Р
<[Raiden]> Я пишу Юнити, мне так удобней
<Wizard> Привет, [Raiden] :)
 * Kyshtynbai прочитал крайнюю фразу Райдена в отрыве от контекста и подумал, что он учавствует в разработке юнити :) .
<Wizard> Ну было бы хорошо.
<Wizard> Я смотрил несколько в код юниты 2Д, пач сделал..
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Там разрабатывать слишком много надо. Как минимму над оприйти к тому что пофейлилось после выхода гнома3, всё что они вырезали + ещё тонна кода сверху.
<[Raiden]> Мне проще взять кде
<Wizard> :/
<[Raiden]> недостатки форков гнома заключаются в том что они не будут развивать всё. Врятли  каноникал или минт будут например развивать gedit и ли например врятли напишут плагин короппинга к еог.
<[Raiden]> а это означает что ближайшие ещё лет 15 кропать картинки оно не научится.
<[Raiden]> потому что не научилос ьза уже прошедшие 15 лет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Остается ждать развития кед
<UNIm95> =)
<Scrimmer> artus, он жив!
<UNIm95> или вдруг что де сдохнет и разработчики гнома сделают rm -rf /usr/projeckt/gnome3
<[Raiden]> лучше не ждать. Они уже покрывают функционально любое другое де. Берите настройке как нравится и юзайте
<[Raiden]> хочется панел ьсбоку или две сверху и снизу - не вопрос
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Scrimmer> кстати, а есть люди, которые хорошо знакомы с DDoS?
<Scrimmer> а именно с защитой от них ?
 * mva бы опять поднял руку, т.к. занимается предоставлением защищённого от DDoS-атак хостинга, но сейчас не в том состоянии, чтобы рассказывать что-либо
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-25
<Glock84> Доброго времени суток уважаемые!
<Glock84> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Glock84, Failed!
<Glock84> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Glock84> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Glock84> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Glock84> test
<ubuntuhelp> Glock84, Понг.
<Glock84> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Glock84, Fail!
<Anton2d> Не мучай птичку!
<Glock84> ntcnbhe.cm)
<Glock84> блин, тестируюсь)
<Glock84> Кстати, по совету знающих, нашел и поставил себе таки 12.04, и работает) и все в порядке, даже танцев с бубном не потребовалось)
<baronos> вот и славно
<jlewka> ага, не знаю про что вы, но я согласен...
<Glock84> поддерживаю)
<baronos> есть 17 инвайтов Дота 2, надо кому нить?
<Glock84> не увлекаюсь)
<Glock84> если б кто подсказал гдеб нормальный МК взять под пс...
<baronos> завтра куплю первый халф лайф для линя
<Glock84> респект
<Anton2d> а второй ХЛ будет? А то первый я уже хорошо помню, блэкмезу играл как вышла
<mva> baronos: уже портировали? О_О
<mva> [халву]
<mva> хотя и доту бы тоже портировали б
<mva> я б, может, и поиграл бы
<Anton2d> я бы ХЛ2 пробежал бы с удовольствием
<jlewka> а на world of warplanes инвайта не у кого нет?)
<baronos> mva: http://t.co/xIbaNXTF
<mva> baronos: вот бы все были тобой и кидали укороченные ссылки :)
<jlewka> млин... если игрушек на лине увеличиться придеться на unix уходить=\
<jlewka> не умею бороться я с соблазном
<jlewka> кстати, вопрос... не холивара ради... а есть смысл изучать системы типо AIX ? да и как его вообще изучать если их под обычные пк не выпускают...?(
<jlewka> запустил скрипт, а функции начали выполняться в произвольном порядке=\
<aleksei`> всем ку
<snql> какие то шрифты кривые в этом mate и сглаживание не нормальное :]
<snql> droid sans же
<snql> в qt'шных отличаются, а как глобально выставить?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<snql> test
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Failed!
<snql> но я же хотел....
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8767002.jpg :)
<Wizard> Pff
<Wizard> http://i2.pinger.pl/pgr338/3b1873ae0020883f4baf5140/Debowe-Mocne-puszka-500ml-Full.jpg
<mayday> энергетики это очень вредно, а в таком объеме тем более :)
<snql> за свою жизнь выпил подобный энергетик один раз, откровенно мерзость
<andrex> да вредно все даже кислорож которым мыдышем
<andrex> ну правда кпд различается
<mayday> не которые энергетик мешают с водкой :)
<snql> дыши кислородом, занимайся спортом и энергетики не понадобятся
<snql> кпд радикально отличается :)
<mayday> да что там дышать.. жить очень вредно :)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> хм umrem чет давно небыло)
<mayday> дождись своей очереди :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<snql> ping
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35924 -ахаха
<[Raiden]> baronos: --^
<baronos> [Raiden]: да и ладно,пусть хоть ядреный арсенал северной гвинеи пополняют
<baronos> просто это еще один способ повлиять на кого то из состава разрабов гном3, типа аля бойкот
<baronos> да я согласен, много можно найти мелочей которые они извратили в гш. самая удачная это 3.4 была. так что флаг им в руки. мне самому нужен андройд как на пк так тв и так далее, а для игр приставка.
<baronos> пойду лучше мяч по-пинаю)
<Scrimmer> оно тебе надо?
<skai-falkorr> what do we want? android! when do we want? NOW!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так?
<snql> Half-Life и Counter-Strike 1.6 доступны для GNU/Linux в Steam
<skai-falkorr> snql: бойан
<snql> не ври
<snql> не было, смотрел недавно
<snql> 10 часов как выпустили
<Scrimmer> тут все читают хабр, почти все :D
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: тут все читают зарубежные блоги, где инфа попадает быстрее, чем на швабру
<Scrimmer> ну даже так
<artus> тут зарубежные блоги нафиг никому не здались)) они на руссише осилить не могут )
<skai-falkorr> artus: они ничего осилить не могут
<baronos> skai-falkorr: yes :)
<snql> кидалово, нету контры
<baronos> пропертис - бета - доунлоад
<[Raiden]> конкурент глхгеарс, где брать правда не помню http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0125/h_1359124957_1222745_6329f5779c.png
<snql> baronos @ нету, а когда по купленой жму пишет что не поддерживается платформой
<skai-falkorr> зачем он нужен - тоже
<snql> ладно, видно репорт отправить надо
<Scrimmer> artus, даааа конечно, nginx + debian рулед)
<vamadir> народ посдкажите, не холивара ради. Кто опытный задача купить сервак в китае, проблема в том что китайский сервак будет с кит.windows server 2003 либо RedHat AS5. Что выбрать? Задача только на поднаятие одного сайта с мултимедия контентом (именно на сервере китая)
<vamadir> я склоняюсь к редхайту так как вин в глаза не видел
<artus> а голым не продают чтоль?
<vamadir> artus: есть впс голая, там типо сам заказываешь чего хочешь. Но всеравно дорого. Тем более для небольшого сайта
<vamadir> т.е. надо выбрать либо кит. 2003 либо редхат 5
<tagezi> vamadir: выбирай вин
<artus> так я не понял, ты сервак или вдску береш? ))
<vamadir> artus: виртуалку.
<tagezi> artus: какая разница чо он берёт? )))
<[Raiden]> ну покупка сервака это всетаки не наш профиль. Это скорее  на форумы по железу. Что касается выбора дистра,  то рхел вроде платынй или имеет платыне обновления, а федора имеет стабильность ниже чем убунта не лтс.
<artus> бери уже шапку, ты ж не на .нет ваять то будеш
<[Raiden]> так что шапка возможно не лучший выбор
<artus> tagezi, ну странно например при аренде сервера еше и условие по операционке ))
<artus> tagezi, как бе квм и че хочу то и ворочу )) а вдска - тут видать чего научились пилить то и барыжат
<tagezi> artus: ну, поэтому ему и вин 2003 нужен )) странные условия странный выбор )
<artus> tagezi, ))
<vamadir> народ а в 2003 хоть консоль есть?
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря, я вообще не знаю как они будут на основе текущих федор с такими изменениями что сами федорщики в шоке, делать новые рхел. Думаю рост склиентов шапки замедлится.
<artus> винда то тебе зачем? )))
<tagezi> вообще, вроде вин сервен 2013 под учебные цели бесплатная лицензия.. только там гуи нет
<artus> vamadir, кстать ценник какой и за какой конфиг
<artus> tagezi, вот только она нафиг нинужна для сайта с мултимедия контентом
<vamadir> artus: http://www.xinnet.com/virtualhost/hosting-g3.html
<tagezi> artus: я бы и на китайский сервак не полез
<artus> vamadir, а в уях эть скок в месяц?
<vamadir> artus: умнож на 5.5
<vamadir> будет в руб
<tagezi> 4 килорублей?
<tagezi> за это можно белый ip взять и ставить что хошь
<artus> vamadir, http://compevo.com/VPS_China_Dedicated_Servers_Offshore_Webhosting_VDS_Dedicated_Private_Servers_inside_mainland_China-102-articles не ?
<tagezi> на интерзете выделенка 2 килорубля в месяц на 100 мб/с и 100 рублей за белый ip
<vamadir> artus: интересно, если оплата в юанях то круто
<artus> vamadir, ну телефоны гонконга есть, мона звякнуть узнать
<artus> vamadir, https://compevo.com/client-services/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0 зато ставиш че хош ))
<vamadir> эх... до понелельника значит ждать
<tagezi> и что он на 15 гигов положит из медиаконтента? )
<artus> tagezi, ложим контент на амазон - и ня )
<tagezi> хатя знаю.. торент файлов туда много поместиться )
<tagezi> настроить на серваке торент качалку правильно, он будет на себя качать и показывать )))
<vamadir> tagezi: видео, уроки русского для китайцев и китайский для русских
<artus> хотя 200$ и ntel Xeon 2.8 Ghz x 2 6GB ECC RAM 500 GB SATA HDD и анлимиты всякие и хоть обложись )
<tagezi> vamadir: а нафига тебе именно китайский сервак?
<artus> там же великий китаяйский фаервол)
<vamadir> tagezi: основная аудитория китай, поэтому надо хорошую скорость
<vamadir> как раз изза фаервола, который губит скорость
<tagezi> artus: ага, и он во внешний мир только ботнеты выпускает )))
<artus> vamadir, накрайняк всегда можно узнать сколько обойдеся свое железо воткнуть на дедик, ну это если попрет процес)
<vamadir> artus: места нет, не у себя же дома его ставить :)
<artus> ну я про площадку
<artus> или вождь запретил такие движения ? ))
<vamadir> artus: кстати,  ты в сетевом хорошо шаришь?
<artus> не то что бы
<vamadir> artus: http://www.tp-link.com.cn/product_wirelessvpn_271.html?v=specification#tag
<vamadir> просто хотел поинтересоваться нафига эта дура с вайфаем?
<vamadir> а знающего человека под боком не было, а в гугле таких нет пока что
<artus> маршрутизатор радиотелеграфа Tp соединения TL WVR450G :D
<vamadir> да это впн маршрутихатор с вайфаем, толко зачем wifi я не понял
<tagezi> беспроводной машрутизатор )
<artus> да обычный бытовой роутер который китаяйсы клепають в гаражах , если все 3 антены заюзаны то круть, мож 300 метров скорость и выдаст
<tagezi> что бы на предприятии можно было подключиться по вайфай )))
<tagezi> artus: на сайте написано что он для предприятий сделан )
<artus> tagezi, да они все для предприятий))
<vamadir> может это для админов, чтоб не бегать в серверную :)
<artus> типа 2 вана с балансировкой\резервированием  воткнули  и уже для предприятий))
<tagezi> да он там навороченый
<tagezi> Правила переадресации ALG службы FTP ALG, H.323 ALG, SIP ALG, ALG IPSEC, PPTP ALG
<tagezi> у меня в бытовом роуторе такого нет ))
<artus> ну дык и роутер у тя на за 100 баксофф
<tagezi> Максимальное число одновременных подключений 20000
<artus> дооооо
<artus> а че не 100500? :D
<tagezi> это явно для кафе или станции какойто )
<artus> и покрытие 10км , а еще кофе варит и по магазинам бегает )
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> кстати стоит чудо 500юаней
<artus> дай бок чтоб оно по acl хотяб 256 человек то запомнило )
<tagezi> 2,5 килорубля? ))
<vamadir> ага
<tagezi> artus: ну это другой вопрос ))
<artus> да и чтоб хоть 128 из них одновременно могло на ней висеть)
<tagezi> artus: я не приравниваю заявлено и в реальноти )
<vamadir> artus: запомнит все и будут висеть, там другой минус :) все на китайском
<tagezi> меню у них и на инглише есть
<tagezi> и помоему на русском тоже
<tagezi> они у нас на росийском рынке тоже есть
<vamadir> tagezi: сорри не знал
<artus> вобщем свистять китайсы ))
<tagezi> vamadir: http://www.tp-linkru.com/
<[Raiden]> тплинк по цене\качеству ок
<vamadir> tagezi: ага, только много нет :( только в китайском варианте
<vamadir> кстати а если вместо цисок и хуавеев заюзать тплинк, и построить сеть. То я думаю будет дешево и сердито
<tagezi> зачем тебе сеть?
<vamadir> tagezi: :) это так мысли на будущее
<tagezi> идёшь в магазит, покупаешь бук на i3 .. тыс за 13... втыкаешь в него провод и радуешься новому портативному серверу )
<vamadir> :)
<[Raiden]> вполне вариант ) докупаеш ьк нему клаву, мышку и монитор и получаешь десктоп
<[Raiden]> И апгрейдить удобно. Выкинул и новый купил.
<[Raiden]> навеяло старой картинкой http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0125/h_1359130458_7948683_de14cd936d.jpeg
<vamadir> :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как назавался пакет который нормально зип фалы открывает с вин-1251?
<[Raiden]> ох, не скажу пока не пообещаешь вести заметки.
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: j,tof. )
<tagezi> обещаю
<[Raiden]> http://ppa.launchpad.net/frol/zip-i18n/ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> ну в общем ппа сам найдешь по названию
<andrex> 7-zip
<andrex> или както так
<andrex> либо 7z
<[Raiden]> p7zip-full
<[Raiden]> в этом же репе есть.
<[Raiden]> andrex: там иконв патч наложен, из-за которого кракозябров нет в старых зипах
<andrex> да не обычный из стандартных репов читает норм, а вот unzip тока из ппа
<andrex> bkb zip фз короче
<andrex> или
<_d4vid> http://rus.tvnet.lv/novosti/galleries/za_rubjezhom/13871-v_bjelorussii_batjushka_osvjatil_oruzhije
<andrex> вот делать ему нефиг
<_d4vid> :)
<tagezi> чото не понятно..
 * andrex спать
<[Raiden]> Надоело ему  в часовне сидеть, или где он там.
<[Raiden]> рекомендую перейти на освящение каждой пули
<artus> _d4vid, выиграл гос тендер на поливание жижей железа )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: странно, не помогает
<_d4vid> ладно там оружия .. что думает народ после етого .. который ходит к нему в церковь)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не знаю тогда. обнвоится долно пара пакетов
<artus> ну типа сыночки будут со священными сволами служить )) ну ты как маленький. моск то тоже небось окропили уже )
<[Raiden]> или не используй анзип, как выше говорят.
<artus> а так пришол и бафнул сразу весь рейд :D
<_d4vid> гг
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я глянул, он в арке открывает.. арк сам выбирает чем открывать
<artus> вон в донецке водоканал освящали, типа даеш благодать в каждый кран и толчек
<tagezi> да, смывать унитаз святой водой это как-то через чур )
<[Raiden]> все бактерии смывает?
<_d4vid> скоро компы будут освешать от сбоев)
<_d4vid> батюшка сертификед)
<artus> tagezi, ну если ты жрачку на ней готовил и ей запивал то как то и в толчек уже чуток освященного будет падать
<[Raiden]> ваще чиста в теории, освященная вода в серебре должна находиться. Тогда она как бы реально работает как некий дезинфектор\лечебная. Правда если не освятить, то тоже.
<tagezi> _d4vid: опоздал ты )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> серебро как бы имеет некоторые антибактериальные свойства
<[Raiden]> может кстати отсюда и сказки о живой воде )
<[Raiden]> ещё языческие, дохристианские
<tagezi> [Raiden]: она не дизенфектор, ионы серебра непозволяют развиваться бактериям, но не обязательно держать воду в серебре, можно просто его туда пару раз кунуть
<[Raiden]> ну да
<artus> мельхиоровые ложки рулят :D
<tagezi> там серебро связаное )
<tagezi> так что не рулят )
<artus> а ионам не один ли фиг?
<[Raiden]> не даёт развиваться то же самое что я сказал )
<artus> tagezi, да и все столовые приборы из мельхиора покрываются серебром :P
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нет, дизенфекция это уничтожение, а тут просто они не разваются
<l-ectrik>  накопление серебра в организме человека в избыточных количествах может вызывать специфическое заболевание, называемое "аргироз" или "аргирия".
<l-ectrik> В России присвоен серебру класс опасности - 2
<artus> tagezi, хм, воть таки та же педевикия говорит что таки дезинфектор
<artus> l-ectrik, ну дык и 10 литров воды тоже яд ) от обезвоживания помреш
<tagezi> artus: ну тогда я ооочень плохо учился в коледже )
<l-ectrik> Во всем нужна мера ))
<artus> tagezi, а вот в качестве вяжущего тож, вобщем надо смотреть как готовитцо конкретный препарат))
<artus> да им даже тучи разгонять и взрывчатки делать можно, полезный вобщем элемент )
<vamadir> Эт вы очем? На вампиров пойдете?
<tagezi> artus: ну.. если чесно, я как-то не хочу вспоминать медицину... помню только что дезинфекция, анисептик и асептик - это три разные вещи... с моей точки зрения серебро антисептик
<artus> tagezi, ну все видать от обьемов то зависит
<artus> хотя медь тоже вроде как антисептик
<tagezi> artus: эм.. дело в том, что серебро растваряется в воде в какихто жутко не значительных дозах... там о больших колличествах и речи не идёт
<tagezi> artus: ты похлду ещё и металы с солями этих металов путаешь )))
<vamadir> эм... ладно, пойду ссверхъестественное посмотрю....
<artus> tagezi, нее, там америкосы доказали что медь подавляет резистентный стафилококк,  спасает от кишечной палочки, вируса гриппа A/H1N1, легионеллы, грибков, аденовируса, листерии, туберкулезной бациллы.
<artus> вобщем все вопросы в универ Саутгемптона :D
<[Raiden]> Я недавн очитал уних там снова новй вид гриппа.
<[Raiden]> что-то там N3
<[Raiden]> повальаня вакцинация, дефицит вакцины и т.д.
<[Raiden]> даже подумалось что это способ мыть деньги
<coldsaw> Теперь есть повод вообще не выходить из дома.
<coldsaw> [Raiden], я думаю, что наживаются больше фирмы производящие всякие "Терафлю" и прочее.
<coldsaw> От гриппа раньше умирали, вакцинация - добро.
<[Raiden]> а нвоый штамм ещё большее добро
<_d4vid> Ведущие разработчики Linux остались без Кокса - внушает другой ход мыслей)
<[Raiden]> В целом сама идея вакцинации добро, спору нет )
<artus> coldsaw, угу, ток щас от вакцинации умерают больше чем от гриппа ))
<_d4vid> они перешли на герыч)
<artus> _d4vid, скорее на травку
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: тоже так подумал )
<coldsaw> artus, ну это уже естественный отбор.
<coldsaw> Мир был бы вообще лучше, если бы заболевания не лечили. Меньше людей, больше ресурсов. Все особи здоровые, здоровое потомство.
<_d4vid> колдсав ты ешо нам продиктуй метод нациков про высшую рассу
<coldsaw> _d4vid, а ты писать научись ;)
<coldsaw> Вот правило золотого миллиарда - збс.
<coldsaw> Планета переселена, тут даже спорить не о чем.
<_d4vid> я не виноват что у меня нет русской клавы так как я в ней не нуждался никогда)
<coldsaw> _d4vid, нет русской клавы и писать с ошибками - разные вещи)
<_d4vid> колдсав если переселена то начни с себя .. будет не 7 млрд а всего 6.9999х уже процесс)
<coldsaw> _d4vid, только после Вас)
<_d4vid> колдсав я пользуюсь иксчат и тут нету таких буков как щ и тд)
<coldsaw> _d4vid, я про слово раса.
<_d4vid> ну ошибся
<_d4vid> и что теперь?
<_d4vid> я признаюсь что не русский ..
<_d4vid> и мне простительно)
<coldsaw> _d4vid, да мне все равно вообще)
<coldsaw> А насчет высшей расы кстати. Не ебали бы негры в Африке обезьян, не было бы ВИЧ.
<artus> @kban coldsaw пшла вон отсель , утомила
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> вообще по википедии так и есть. Передано от обезьян.
<[Raiden]> а обезьянок подселилио какое-нить цру из своих лабораторий. - это я конечно же пофантазировал.
<_d4vid> да там не ясно откуда
<_d4vid> я уверен что там не чисто
<_d4vid> а вешать вину на обезьян проше всего)
<[Raiden]> превью кина в чатике http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0125/h_1359137309_5744510_8d08582e66.png
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> есть проблема - постоянно в кде выпадает уведомлялка с ошибкой, - возникла внутренняя ошибка ... то krunner ругается, то synaptiks
<VMV> синаптикс я еще понимаю почему - ксорг вручную подсунут из-за бета драйвера видюхи
<VMV> а вот краннер непонятно...как промониторить можно почему отваливается?
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> кто нибудь устанавливал openbravo pos
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/5/a/b/7/2/ff674f25d2fe1ccc2b377265f75.jpg
<[Raiden]> какой изврат http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2736_debian_steam_game_nvidia_driver_ubuntu_chroot.shtml
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. это к чему? к тому что на опеннет брет пишут переодически?
<tagezi> или, лучше сказать: не пишут переодически?
 * tagezi запутался
<[Raiden]> Нет, там не бред, а правильное руководство. ПРосто создание чрута под дебианом что бы туда поставить убунту со стимом мне кажется извращением.
<[Raiden]> А ленин просто попался
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм... азачем вообще ставить убунту на деб? сим вроде и так ставиться нормально
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<tagezi> стим
<[Raiden]> МОжет у них там с установкой дров нвидии проблемы. Я никогда не ставил дебиан
<tagezi> надо artus'а ковырнуть )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, насколько я помню, для большенства програм пакеты вообще можно не думая ставить, под деб это или нет.. ну а если вдруг савсем отвратительная жизнь пошла, так можно деб пересобрать под систему, не?
<[Raiden]> часть ставится
<tagezi> ну короче автор автар жжот )
<[Raiden]> пересобрать можно но не всегда просто. Я пробовал собрать вайн из дебиана в убунте. И плюнул, собрал просто из сорцов.
<[Raiden]> не смог пакет собрать, много надо было править
<[Raiden]> мне в тот момент определенная версия нужна была...
<tagezi> эм.. вроде там не так и сложно было... хотя ладно, я садо мазо всёравно не практикую.. вера не разрешает )))
<kot-barbos> ?
<kot-barbos> я уже тут?
<kot-barbos> помощь можно?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> но можно
<kot-barbos> э?
<kot-barbos> нет - что?
<kot-barbos> я не тут?
<kot-barbos> ))
<kot-barbos> в общем я по звуку
<kot-barbos> с pulseaudio никак не разберусь
<tagezi> эм.. и чо?
<kot-barbos> в половине приложений есть выбор метода вывода, в половине нету
<tagezi> !ask| kot-barbos
<kot-barbos> звука короче нету
<ubuntuhelp> kot-barbos: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> нето ))
<tagezi> kot-barbos: короче из твоих слов ничего не следует...
<tagezi> может она у тебя не стоит вовсе... или например на твою систему она впринципе не ставиться
<kot-barbos> у меня xubuntu 12.04, pulse стоит, алса стоит
<tagezi> artus: а ты играешь на дебе?
<kot-barbos> вот на дебиане только алса была, проблем никаких, а тут стиму нужнен этот пульс, как его настроить?
<tagezi> kot-barbos: по хубунту 12.04 что-то на форуме видел
<tagezi> там кто-то мучался уже
<tagezi> kot-barbos: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=194290.0
<kot-barbos> о, спс, а то я тут ищу как раз
<tagezi> kot-barbos: короче http://goo.gl/wvpYB там навалом всего, и соскриптами и с танцами и с бубном, выбирай сам что к душе ближе
<kot-barbos> да блин, чувствую проще стим на дебиан поставить будет
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: не все приложения умеют использовать пульс напрямую.
<[Raiden]> некотоыре через альзу всеравно работают
<kot-barbos> да вот как раз нашел ман по настройке, ща буду ковырять
<kot-barbos> пока вопросов больше нет
<tagezi> блин, а в чем проблемма то стим на бебиан поставить? )
<kot-barbos> да там зависимости от убунтовских пакетов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, дрова в run скачиваются
<[Raiden]> можешь попробовать создать в хомпапке .asoundrc с таким содержимым: http://paste.org.ru/?ui9s3i
<[Raiden]> возможно поможет
<tagezi> kot-barbos: а типа их не доставить?
<kot-barbos> доставить то можно и делают, смысл в том что .деб пакет надо раскрывать вручную и распихивать по дирам его содержимое
<kot-barbos> всмысле стим.деб
<[Raiden]> на хабрахабре была чья-то статья про пульс...
<kot-barbos> http://webhamster.ru/site/page/index/articles/comp/244
<tagezi> установка в три скрипта, ещё проще... скоро появяться маны в которых будет говорить "нажмите на пакет два раза мышкой" )
<kot-barbos> как потом это из системы вычищать в случае чего? это вам не aptitude))
<[Raiden]> можно увидеть инфу о пакете и просто потереть руками всё ег осодержимое
<[Raiden]> очистить не проблема )
<[Raiden]> удальять не строить
<kot-barbos> )
<kot-barbos> стим за сегодня второй раз обновляется Оо
<tagezi> пишешб скриптик и с rm и запускаешь
<kot-barbos> да не хотелось на дебиан ТАК ставить, потому и перешел на убунту, мне-то еще и ppa нужны
<kot-barbos> пока все устраивает, за исключением пульса, что б он провалился
<tagezi> там всего кстати одну деректорию вроде нужно будет удалить, остальное через apt-get удалиться
<tagezi> скрипт прочти
<kot-barbos> кстати, есть кто на 12.10
<tagezi> хотя ладно, каждый занимается тем чем хочет
<kot-barbos> у меня там бага была, как и на минте 14
<kot-barbos> потому их и не взял
<kot-barbos> с хромиумом
<tagezi> kot-barbos: что за бага?
<[Raiden]> да все почти тут на 12.10
<kot-barbos> короче, думал из-за конфигов с дебиана, но чистой установкой проверял
<kot-barbos> при запуске хромиума у него окно сплошное, без вкладки
<kot-barbos> новую можно тока по ктрл+т открыть
<kot-barbos> только после этого появляются табы с + для новых
<[Raiden]> у меня такого нет
<kot-barbos> у меня на 12.10 и на минте 14 было, посему подумал что проблема общая
<[Raiden]> что-то с твоим профилем
<tagezi> вообще никогда такого не видел
<kot-barbos> фиг знает, на 12,04 проблем нет
<tagezi> ни на убунте ни на кубунте
<[Raiden]> никогда не покупайте клаву genius kb320e - краска слезает с кнопок.
<kot-barbos> в ответы.гугл вопрос задал, за неделю ни одного ответа
<tagezi> ну это твоя личная крма видать
<kot-barbos> еще тогда вопрос, на последок так сказать, по видеодрайверу
<kot-barbos> ))
<[Raiden]> или с 1 из расширений. У меня небыло проблем в общем
<snql> контра в стиме жестока
<snql> непострелять...
<snql> даже приконнектиться не дает, сразу "Reliable channel overflowed" =\
<kot-barbos> чистая установка на чистой системе, никаких аддонов, никаких конфигов
<[Raiden]> значит это судьбоносный баг конкретно для тебя. Что бы ты пошел юзать дебиан
<[Raiden]> ))
<kot-barbos> дебиан-то останется, это без вопросов, просто на ЛТС перешел
<kot-barbos> тогда выбирал между 12,10, минт 14, 12,04
<kot-barbos> вот и выбрал
<kot-barbos> из-за хромиума
<[Raiden]> опа
<[Raiden]> я им вообще не пользуюсь и крайне редко использую
<kot-barbos> ладно, это уже история, вопрос по видеодрайверу
<[Raiden]> кажется я поймал то о чем ты говорил
<[Raiden]> белый фон и нету табов
<kot-barbos> ктрл+т
<tagezi> ман напиши
<kot-barbos> должны появится
<tagezi> я из хрома вообще не вылажу
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь фф, он мне удобней. И рам опять же жрёт меньше
<kot-barbos> ФФ у меня что-то безбожно тормозит в убунту, а в дебиане айсвизл-то
<tagezi> [Raiden]: что ты сделал с хромом? ))
<kot-barbos> я? ))
<kot-barbos> залил баг в апстрим???
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я пообщался с котом и потом запустил его :)  Надо перебанить всех дебианщиков.
<tagezi> нет, райден, мне интересно ))
<tagezi> дададада )) они вирусы для хрома распростряняют ))
<kot-barbos> ))
<kot-barbos>  общем, пока я тут не уснул, по дровишкам-то подсобите
<kot-barbos> ХД 6850
<tagezi> блин, ты лучше сразу скажы что у тебя работает )
<[Raiden]> в дебиане или где?
<kot-barbos> да все работает)))
<kot-barbos> в убунту
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<kot-barbos> чат же убунту
<kot-barbos> да обожди
<kot-barbos> просто вопрос
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<tagezi> ну да.. алса не работает, хром не работает, видео дрова не работают )
<kot-barbos> стим остро рекомендует эксперементальные дрова
<kot-barbos> да работает хром в 12,04 же)))
<[Raiden]> ну качай и ставь что рекоменуют
<kot-barbos> алса работает, пульс кошмарит
<kot-barbos> дык, в том то  и дело
<tagezi> это из тойже истории, а вот в винде всё равботало ))
<kot-barbos> да какая нахрен внда
<tagezi> не ругайся )))
<kot-barbos> извините
<kot-barbos> когда эксп дрова ставиш, на раб столе прямо такая наклейка АМД unsupported hardware
<kot-barbos> при том что все работает, и видяха не кипит
<kot-barbos> так и должно быть?
<kot-barbos> хотя ежу понятно что нет
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. Напиши на форум лучше, может бытьв раздел про железо.
<[Raiden]> Я купил нвидию сразу как представился случай.
<kot-barbos> вот такая ерунда http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af216/dfresh4130/IMAG0124.jpg
<[Raiden]> ахаха , у тебя точно ничего не работает
<kot-barbos> да блин))
<[Raiden]> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<kot-barbos> хм
<kot-barbos> тут http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=47060
<kot-barbos> не у меня же одного))
<kot-barbos> просто раз уж забрался к вам, так и все начал спрашивать, но эт не значит что все не работает))
<[Raiden]> там кстати решение написано
<kot-barbos> да, скрипт убирающий эту картинку
<kot-barbos> читал
<snql> не ставь эксперементальные
<snql> ставь с сайта дрова и шли стим подальше
<kot-barbos> это похоже, как если убрать радиатор с проца чтобы не грелся
<snql> все ок работает
<kot-barbos> да вот с сайта последний каталист поставил, все же посвежее репных будет, все ок работает
<kot-barbos> просто сам пинцип непонятен, зачем атк делать
<[Raiden]> ну это к амд
<snql> кстати на 12.04 новые драйвера ati c сайта идут?
<snql> версия там 13.*
<snql> вроде бы как ядро нужно 3.6
<snql> у меня 3.4
<snql> пойдет не пойдет?
<kot-barbos> да, 13 каталист норм стал
<[Raiden]> должны http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<kot-barbos> 3.2.0-36
<kot-barbos> все ок
<[Raiden]> ну всё, теперь все обстреляются http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35929
<kot-barbos> кто бы сомневался
<kot-barbos> кстати, в стиме в разделе линукс нет халвы
<[Raiden]> А прикиньте каково вальве было бы поддерживать все дистры, где что-то то ставится , то не ставится, то хавту надо, то ансапортед хардваре
<[Raiden]> их решение взять за базу только 1  - верное решение
<kot-barbos> самый популярный дистр, "юзерфрендли", логично же
<[Raiden]> мне правда как кедоводу немног опечально что это убунта. Хотя её и пользуюсь ,по сути это враг для кде и конкурент.
<[Raiden]> ей*
<snql> стим вообще умняшка, выбрал установку в директорию с кс 1.6 на ntfs винды, он его аккуратно так обновил и все работает
<kot-barbos> хотя мне чтобы привести в порядок даже xubuntu понадобилось болше времени чем на установку
<shenmue> всем бугогашеньки
<kot-barbos> райден, а кубунту?
<shenmue> так райден опять про кеды =)
<kot-barbos> какое-то время и ее поюзал, но не долго кеды у меня провисели
<kot-barbos> странноые они какие-то
<[Raiden]> Ну кубунта существует, как  бремя которое надо нести, иначе много людей срулит. Но по факту спонсирует кубунут не каноникал , а другая фирма , а сама каноникал продвигает юнити.
<kot-barbos> ну и пусть, тебе то что?
<[Raiden]> и я как бы создаю убунте статистику популярности, реально пользуясь кде.
<snql> не нужен юнити с допиливанием конфигов руками
<[Raiden]> Мне хочется развития моег оде ))
<kot-barbos> дык, популярити-контест, кде-то тоже статистику даешь
<snql> если до ума все доведут для домохозяек через интерефейс то будет жить
<shenmue> [Raiden] тебе не надолеи с 60 разных прокси по сайтам бегать и счетчики ос накручивать?
<kot-barbos> xfce - вот что нужно
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а как ты угадал что у меня их 60?
<[Raiden]> шутка
<shenmue> я ж те ссылки кидаю =)
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: )  хфце хороший годынй продукт, но не такой котоырй мог бы принести популярность или заинтеросвать пользователей у которых компы с и3 или лучше. ПРосто потому, что функций там мало, а их компы способны  делать больше чем может предложить
<[Raiden]> облегченынй софт из хфце.
<Scrimmer> а в микроволновку можно пихать железную тарелку ?
<shenmue> Scrimmer да
<kot-barbos> можно, главное микроволновку не включать
<shenmue> туда много чо можно пихать
<Scrimmer> шенму, опять ты за свое
<shenmue> тока включать низя
<Scrimmer> я один раз засунул в кафе в микроволновку маленький сок в упаковке
<shenmue> Scrimmer а я чо?
<Scrimmer> он как начал стреялть и искрица, чуть не обкакалсо
<kot-barbos> Raiden, согласен по поводу и3, аэро-шмаро таким конечно надо, но чего функций-то в мышке мало? всего там вдоволь
<[Raiden]> де под линукс должно быть таким, что бы создавался вау эффект с  первых минуть юза. Как с симбы на андройд переходишь именно такой эффект и достигается.  Красота, настроек хватает, внеший вид меняется, софта дофига решающего любые мобильные и н
<[Raiden]> е только задачи.
<[Raiden]> А придя с вин7 в хфце или лхде вайуэффекта не получить :)
<kot-barbos> изкаропки - точно, тем более в дебиане
<kot-barbos> изкоробочный дебиан хфце - похож на ось 15 летней давности
<kot-barbos> но через 10 мин он превращается...
<Scrimmer> artus, а есть ли смысл обновлять ядро в дебиане ?
<kot-barbos> у меня вот, около 980 пакетов в дебе
<kot-barbos> а в xubuntu 1600
<kot-barbos> разница в стиме, ну пусть пакетов 150
<kot-barbos> итого 1000 против 1450, при том что набор софта идентичен
<[Raiden]> а вот моё де такой эффект вполне может создать. если не эффектперехода на что-то лучшее, то хотя бы осознание того что потери были минимальны функциональные )
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359148814_7482569_50cf2559ab.png
<[Raiden]> на этом рекламный ролик закончился.
<kot-barbos> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: терминатора смотришь? )
<snql> мне бы мониторчик хотя бы 30+ дюймов :(
<[Raiden]> да, пресмотрел 4 терминатора. Неплохой он всетаки.
<tagezi> я не понимаю как ты смотришь с такими вытянутыми мордами (((
<[Raiden]> 30+ для монитора многовато. 27 ещё может ничего.
<tagezi> а виртуалбокс зачем тебе? )
<kot-barbos> http://i52.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0126/16/ae7b1269daf6dcb8ed53651ca9a6d716.png
<[Raiden]> мне лично не хочется больше 24. Правда я хотел бы 24 16к10 , не HD
<[Raiden]> +120пикселей хорошая штука
<snql> [Raiden] @ мне для работы ) программировать согласись на 15.6' извращение
<kot-barbos> http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/dell_u2312hm/p170816/ месяц назад купил
<snql> вечно места не хватает) со всеми панелями для кода остается 640х480 )
<kot-barbos> ипс конечно рулит
<kot-barbos> интернет не узнать
<kot-barbos> цвета иногда очень отличаются
<[Raiden]> ня думаю что работать так можно, но более опасно для зрения. На 15 дюймах , особенно если hd , всё довольно мелкое.
<[Raiden]> ня = я
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> если 1024х то может и нормально
<snql> работать то можно но хотелось бы удобно разместить окна чтобы не переключаться а иметь все перед глазами
<[Raiden]> ну сча есть недорогие мониторы )
<snql> за монитором тянется еще и системник
<snql> так что уже если брать то все вместе
<[Raiden]> мне когда-то 22 тнка обошлась в десятку, а сча такое стоит 3т.р. Если ips то тыр от 7. Выше 24 дюймов правда подороже.
<snql> ips это что?
<[Raiden]> snql: втыкай ноут в монитор )
<kot-barbos> ips - это матрица
<[Raiden]> snql: ну тип матриц, углы обзора 178 градусов
<kot-barbos> у нее цветопередача оч хорошая
<kot-barbos> почти все художники такими пользуются
<snql> можно и в ноутбук если карта потянет впринципе
<[Raiden]> приди к кому-нить с ноутом, у кого десктоп есть и зацени как это будет ))
<snql> kot-barbos @ твой монитор по ширине в см сколько?
<snql> нашел сам
<kot-barbos> ура, склад! всмысле заработало
<kot-barbos> звук в tf2 появился, только придется терпеть недозвук в скайпе, т.к. через пульс один скрип а не звук
<kot-barbos> ну и не только в tf2, везде звук теперь есть
<snql> гц
<snql> драйвер с сайта можно поверх ставить?
<snql> ati
<snql> поверх старого с сайта*
<kot-barbos> ну я на всякий удалил старый
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: я встречался  со скрипом в скайпе, 1 сек.
<kot-barbos> мало ли
<kot-barbos> да это через пульс постоянно, через алсу норм
<kot-barbos> snql: лучше старый удали сначала, целее будешь)
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos:  /etc/pulse/default.pa , найди строку load-module module-udev-detect и допиши в конец её  tsched=0
<[Raiden]> потом кильни пульс и запусти снова и хрюки пропадут
<[Raiden]> берите на заметку , что бы потом не искать )
<kot-barbos> хм
<kot-barbos> звук при запуске скайпа совсем пропал
<kot-barbos> так что можно сказат помогло)))
<kot-barbos> лоооооооол
<kot-barbos> W: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<kot-barbos> E: [alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c: ALSA разбудила нас для записи новых данных в устройство, но на самом деле писать было нечего!
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> а мне помогло. может надо было и скайп перезапустить.
<kot-barbos> дык, ясно дело
<kot-barbos> че-то звук вроде был поначалу теперь и скайп кажись издох
<[Raiden]> получается вредный совет )
<kot-barbos> не, не скайп, звук издох
<kot-barbos> покажи мне строку целиком, мож я неправильно исправил?
<[Raiden]> кусок тогда, что бы наверняка http://paste.org.ru/?j512y1
<kot-barbos> ну все правильно, так же сделал
<kot-barbos> а звук издох со временем
<kot-barbos> ща еще разок пульс ребутну
<[Raiden]> возможно не всегда помогает ))  или попробуй ещё раз когда ребут будешь делать
<[Raiden]> скриншот ,валлпапер, фортунки http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359150671_1147056_cf3aed08f1.png
<kot-barbos> хм
<kot-barbos> перезапустил аудациус, появилось музло
<kot-barbos> перезапустил скайп, скайп умер, лол
<kot-barbos> а он оказывается висит в процессах, да еще и при этом жрет 140 метров моей памяти, при этом его нигде не видно))
<Scrimmer> ребят, кто не debian сидит?
<Scrimmer> как узнать количество свободной памяти ?
<kot-barbos> о, я не помню
<FishErr> у меня постоянно скайп виснул раньше. ща пореже, но бывает
<kot-barbos> не, скайп до сегодня ни разу не вис, спс [Raiden]
<FishErr> free или что?
<Scrimmer> тю, точно
<kot-barbos> да там все равно почти вся память будет закешена
<Scrimmer> жесть, Mem:          2025        198       1827
<kot-barbos> Mem:       8176908    2269748    5907160
<kot-barbos> короч, скайп прибил, перезапустился норм, но звуки не издает
<kot-barbos> тест-вызов говорит и даже принимает звуки от меня, но других звуков нету((
<kot-barbos> видать придется терпеть скрежет
<snql> apt-get история установки и все пакеты которые за собой тянет где-нибудь фиксируется?
<snql> типа истории
<kot-barbos> историю .bash мб глянь))
<kot-barbos> либо глянь /var/log/{dpkg,apt,aptitude}
<tagezi> это если он логи не чистит
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет ;)
<snql> нашлось /var/log/apt/history.log
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Scrimmer> как оно ? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: забавно, в универе за 3 недели практики только сеня появился
<Scrimmer> спросили, че я пришел
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а чо ты пришёл? ))
<Scrimmer> ну дык, отчет то надо писать :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а у меня сесия закончилась.. всё.. теперь лениться до весны )))
<kot-barbos> сессия, практика....везет же некоторым
<tagezi> kot-barbos: это почему? )
<milw0rm> не кеширована, а резервирована - это Read On Memory жеш
<kot-barbos> да потому что лучше учиться чем работать
<kot-barbos> пахать
<tagezi> kot-barbos: ну, и он и я работаем ))
<kot-barbos> значит мало работаете))
<tagezi> kot-barbos: нормально, ещё и успеваем учиться ))
<milw0rm> ** это не Read On Memory жеш
<tagezi> kot-barbos: а он ещё и в игрушки играть )
<snql> я за свою практику (2 месяца) два раза и появился, первый день как вспомню как пришел, до сих пор улыбаюсь... уже в 8 утра стоял у здания, ко мне вежливо подошли  и обяснили что здесь я не нужен
<snql> а я так надеялся попрактиковаться :] изверги
<Scrimmer> не, мне работы хватает
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а так приятно было, и я и он работаем :D
<Scrimmer> прям занятой человек
<tagezi> не, у нас нормальные практики, кто хочет тот практикуеться.. жаль работа не позволяет нормально к этому отнситься... нужно по професии устраиваться
<kot-barbos> ))
<kot-barbos> лан, всем спасибо за помощь и общение, пойду я спать
<kot-barbos> может загляну как-нибудь
<Scrimmer> ну я по практике мог бы в фирму уйти
<Scrimmer> а так - сделаю реферат по научной работе
<tagezi> и чо ты будешь дальше делать?
<Scrimmer> чо, писать анализатор трафика и экран от ддос атак :D
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ты помоему не натого пошёл учиться )
<Scrimmer> да не
<Scrimmer> просто были бредовые темы аля напиши чонеть для старого оборудования
<tagezi> ну и написалбы апгрейд )
<Scrimmer> да фиг с ним
<Scrimmer> щас в веб-студию устроился, буду кодить
<tagezi> там копьё платят
<Scrimmer> а устроился на руководителя отдела веб-разработки :D
<Scrimmer> правда фирма новая
<Scrimmer> но ето лучше, чем я бы рипал шаблоны и продавал
<FishErr> и в отделе один человек - ты?
<FishErr> ;)
<Scrimmer> не, 2 дизайнера, 1 верстальщик, я и кореш еще
<tagezi> FishErr: да, он командует кошкой )
<Scrimmer> будем учица
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну не знаю.. поехалбы в китай, там систематехники нужны сейчас )
<FishErr> джумло, все такое? :)
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> modx + opencart
<Scrimmer> джумла и дрюпаль - не мое
<FishErr> нормуль
<Scrimmer> опенкарт хорош, гибкий
<Scrimmer> и легкий, + опенсорс
<tagezi> Scrimmer: yt pf,sdfq d rjl ,jnytnjd dcnfdkznm )
<Scrimmer> как и модикс
<Scrimmer> да да да, я так и подумал
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не забывай в код ботнетов вставлять )))
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: через пару лет будешь на спаме зарабатывать не хилые деньги ))) правда не долго )
<Scrimmer> у меня дядька знакомый из сбу :D
<tagezi> служба бывших в употреблении?
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> служба безопасности украины :(
<FishErr> и сколько обещают?
<Scrimmer> ну, все зависит от проекта, сколько в смете укажу, столько и будет, в пределах разумного
<tagezi> а разум така штука.. госпоть не создал багтрекера когда создавал человека )))
<Scrimmer> а мне завтра обжимку подарят ^_^
<tagezi> обжимка это что? сайты отжимать? )
<Scrimmer> http://www.kotedgdom.ru/foto/GAZ-53/68/1295
<FishErr> девку
<FishErr> обжиматься
<Scrimmer> не без этого
<FishErr>  Зарегистрирован: 15 января 2013, 01:58   :)
<Scrimmer> ?
<FishErr> на модикс комьюнити
<Scrimmer> кто?
<FishErr> не большой опыт?
<FishErr> http://community.modx-cms.ru/profile/Scrimmer/
<Scrimmer> а, вопрос был
<Scrimmer> и то банальная
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> интересно, меня когданибудь так найдут? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да просто чпу не работал на серваке с nginx
<Scrimmer> а я забыл, что там нгикс, и мне казалось, что для всех страниц использовался 1 шаб
<Scrimmer> и я паниковал
<Scrimmer> всем споке
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я тоже в сторону кровати, завтра на работу с утреца
<tagezi> ночи всем
<Scrimmer> не, завтра дома
<FishErr> ночи
<Scrimmer> и тебеночи
<Scrimmer> (
<FishErr> есть какойто нотифаер под убунту, для проверки гмыла, если двойная авторизация стоит?
<FishErr> двухступенчатая*
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-26
<shenmue> хы... этож почта. причем тут дабле авторизатион?
<andrex> shenmue, проснулся?
<andrex> :D
<shenmue> да
<andrex> какойто подозрительный лаг у мну 0.999)
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<andrex> хм надо будет муви 43 поглядеть :D
<skai-falkorr> чет кино како то невзрачное в 2012 году наснимали
<skai-falkorr> crawlspace смотрю. хрень хренястая
<andrex> творчиский кризис был походу. или финансавый)
<andrex> Охотники на Гангстеров может ещё посмотрю, правда чет есть подозрения что оно из серии про линкольнов и прочих снятых в том году)
<skai-falkorr> @voice andrex
<andrex> о 1 вый войс в этом году, надо отметить
<skai-falkorr> я в размышлениях, от которых зависят судьбы мира
<skai-falkorr> это тяжкие думы
<Anton2d> блин ставлю восьмёрку в виртуалке, и как ламер не могу пройти их процесс регистрации мэйла и его верификаци. Чё он там так замудрёно сделали. ;)
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> тут есть такой браузер гугля хром
<shenmue> который тоже фиг запустишь потому что требует 5 раз 5 разных паролей
<Anton2d> а метроинтерфей с мне нра... красивый такой, дизайн продуманый хорошо.
<shenmue> а юзабельность ни к чорту ага
<Anton2d> ну юзабельность я еще не тестил, а красивый очень.
<Anton2d> неужели в винде теперь появился менеджер пакетов ?
<Anton2d> приложения из магазина там как ставятся, вроде как то хитро
<skai-falkorr> ставить или не ставить 13.04
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<snql> [Raiden] @ привет, а можно ли в kde сделать чтобы на панели были  просто иконки вместо иконок с надписью названием программы?
<[Raiden]> можно, тыркай на панели добавить плазмойды и там в поиск вбей:только иконки. Ну и вытащи на панель, а старый таскбар удали.
<[Raiden]> если без локализации то icon-only
<[Raiden]> Полное название плазмойда в русском переводе http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359195522_6321067_232e48a7b0.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> snql: если убунта и кде стоит с диска или пакетом kubuntu.desktop , то это есть по умолчанию. В остальных случаях возможно надо доставить.
<[Raiden]> kubuntu-desktop
<snql> разобрался, все есть
<snql> [Raiden] @ а как тема иконок называется7
<[Raiden]> kfaenza
<[Raiden]> тема плазмы produkt
<[Raiden]> упц
<[Raiden]> snql: тема плазмы produkt. Я их меняю иногда, это одна из любимых )
<snql> у меня думаю все-равно смотреться не будет, 15.6'
<snql> меня другой вопрос беспокоит больше ) что с моими шрифтами и почему они здесь такие не ровные
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож. поставил 13.04
<skai-falkorr> штабильненько
<skai-falkorr> раньше в альфах были часты креши чего нить
<snql> [Raiden] @ видимо кде за сильно будет ) кулер видеокарты не стихает
<[Raiden]> выключи эффекты или хотя бы прозрачность при дейсвиях и блюр.
<[Raiden]> ну короче сам там смотри. Я кстати только что попробовал свои жесты в кде создавать - это прикольно.
<[Raiden]> рисую зэд как зорро, а уменя терминал открывается
<[Raiden]> :)
<snql> ^_^
<andrex> [Raiden], надо китайский учить) чтоб на каждое приложение по жесту)
<andrex> или кучу комманд одним жестом
<[Raiden]> Я как раз сча этим займусь ))
<andrex> а то Z както банально совсем)
<[Raiden]> Будет правда не китайсий и рейденвоский. Тут можно кстати не только пускать софт ,нои давить батоны глобальные жестами.
<andrex> долбаный ростелеком опять днсы отвалились >_<
<Anton2d> Блин вот почитаеш тут райдена, волей не волей придётся кде ставить. Нет я еще не купился конечно.. но
<Anton2d> andrex, я лет 10 жил на ростелекоме... это ужос... как я счаслив что теперь есть ТТК.
<andrex> ну у меня иркнет есть тока дома..
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: потом поставишь. и начнешь проклинать его за его советы:)
<Anton2d> у меня и дома и в офисе был ростел, вот такая внезапность и выбора не было
<andrex> тока у нас года полтора небыло роса был сибиоь телеком)
<andrex> р*
<Anton2d> ну да алтайтелеком, потом сталь сибирь телекомом потом ростелекомом, а как был говном типо почты россии так и остался
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ани думают ребрендинг их спасет, но увы чет пока не спас
<Anton2d> они теперь еще кажись сотовй связью у нас в барнауле занялись.
<andrex> бвк скупили
<Anton2d> бвк - это кто был ?
<andrex> байкал вест ком
<Anton2d> не в Барнауле такого не помню, у нас Алтайсвязь была, наверное их
<skai-falkorr> бвк в иркутске
<skai-falkorr> хммм.запас киношек закончился почти
<andrex> кстати они мне нравились. ьтока 3г небыло, зато щас есть отдельной опцией
<skai-falkorr> о. брат убил свою убийцу-сестру, когда ловил ее сбежавшую из заключения
<skai-falkorr> остросюжетно
<Anton2d> виртуал бокс что-то часто падает с вин8 внутри
<skai-falkorr> или вин8 часто падает в виртуалбоксе
<Anton2d> ну да, хотя vboxadditions заработали видео карта пашет, метро - летает.
<Anton2d> вообще мне она понравилась, хотя я вин7 вообще не ставил не разу. Наверное попробую на реальное железо в мулти бут воткнуть.
<Anton2d> интересно она научилась груб неубивать или убивает, бэкапить надо ?
<kot-barbos> 100500 убивает
<kot-barbos> у них это наверно из принципа
<dafu-q> хммм... а вообще стоит чтоль перегнать на венду все, пока ноут новый не попадется
<dafu-q> де там баронос
<[Raiden]>  Возможно кому-то будет интересно http://marcelgagne.com/content/kde-plasma-does-gestures-globally
<dafu-q> он мне расскажет, как андроед поставить
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: на поаншете мб удобно было бы
<Anton2d> Ставил я как-то х86 андроид в виртуалку. Глючный был дико, но давно дело было. Интересно как там щаз дела.
<kot-barbos> андроид на десктоп?
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: на десктопе работает тоже, у меня мышка.
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: ясно дело, у меня просто планш, интересно было б попробовать
<[Raiden]> а..
<kot-barbos> жаль когда на кубунту был, не знал
<[Raiden]> ну возможно для твоей ос что-то есть )
<Anton2d> да есть сборка х86
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: но зачем?
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: для моей ос? убунту??? )))
<Anton2d> А почему нет-то ;) операционка же. На ноутбук вполне можно вкорячить
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: на планшете? :)
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: wacom bamboo
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: а.. в этом смысле. Сча слово планшет обычн оимеет другйо смысл )
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: ну хз, получается надо ноут с сенсорным экраом
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: ну да, ну да)
<Anton2d> да нууу.. и мышкой там рулить намано можно.
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: хотя на вин7 когда пробовал, хня, но там жесткие жесты, менять низя было
<[Raiden]> Говорят ещё в гноме3 есть жесты какие-то н оменять тоже нельзя вроде, а если можно то обязательно через зад.
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: ну мб, если бы гугл захотел, то пихали бы и на ноуты, но они хромось решили
<artus> @kick kot-barbos думаем, потом пишем
<dafu-q> дак кто сказал, что к андроид 6 они не напишут бесктопную версию?
<dafu-q> и будут единая ось для планшеток, телефонок, тиви приставок и ноутов
<artus> утраа
<dafu-q> то, о чем мечтала бубунта
<dafu-q> artus: проснулся, золушка?:)
<andrex> artus, ку
<artus> тип того, теперь осталось себя заставить поработать ))
<artus> andrex, пыщщ
<dafu-q> а я воть кино досмотрю и второе начну
<artus> а давайте в торнамент 04й вечерком погоняем ))
<UNIm95> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=15823
<UNIm95> Убило
<dafu-q> artus: а у меня его нет:(
<dafu-q> artus: де скачать?
<artus> да в интернетах наверно , сам не смотрел еще
<dafu-q> artus: а лучше в третий турнамент:)
<dafu-q> помню мы с другом баловались им по сети:)знатно было
<artus> неее, именно 2004 хочетцо
<snql> ребята, когда в kde добавляю системный лоток то он растягивается на всю нижнюю панель и перекрывает другие виджеты, как  ограничить его размер?
<artus> snql, смиритцо , кедам же виднее чего тебе надо))
<dafu-q> artus: 3 лучше
<dafu-q> как 2004 только лучше
<UNIm95> snql: а что с mate не так?
<UNIm95> или тебя райден укусил и ты стал кдешником?
<snql> UNIm95 @ эксперементирую, надо все попробывать
<UNIm95> snql: только помни: автор этой фразы так же придумал фразу "один раз не гей"
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: так это гном во всю косит под иос и макос. Мысль твоя про геев верное, но направление немного спутал.
<Anton2d> Найдите нелочичность на скрине %) http://itmages.ru/image/view/865541/3529eace
<artus> обои нифига не в тему с оформлением
<Anton2d> нет
<artus> да
<Anton2d> да пофиг, я не про то, на оформление не смотрите
<kot-barbos> кнопка пуск прикольная
<Anton2d> оно кривое, я только только на ШГ переехал
<Anton2d> какая из двух ?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  до версии 3 гном хорошим подобием макос
<UNIm95>  Anton2d:  девушка одета и виртуальна
<Anton2d> дэвушка случайно попала
<kot-barbos> а понял
<Anton2d> kot-barbos, нашёл ?
<kot-barbos> ща картинку найду в тему
<kot-barbos> +
<kot-barbos> еле нашел http://anongallery.org/img/4/3/windows-inside-windows-inception-bsod.jpg
<kot-barbos> так и у тебя)
<andrex> хм странно куда пропал баронось)
<dafu-q> он играет:)в халфу 2
<Anton2d> ;) неоригинальную кнопку пуск короче никто и не заметил внутри винды
<kot-barbos> как так? (14:15:02) kot-barbos: кнопка пуск прикольная
<Anton2d> я, думал ты про ГШ кнопку пуска сказал
<andrex> хм он в сети тока тут нету
<kot-barbos> а можешь запустить в виртуалке в виртуальной винде убунту, в которой в виртуалке че-нить запустить?
<Anton2d> пробовал ;) не работает
<Anton2d> только я наоборот пробовал .
<kot-barbos> а ты наоборот попробуй
<Anton2d> наоборот, винды нету ;)
<Anton2d> вот собираюсь ввосьмёрку ставить
<kot-barbos> дык в виртуалке же
<Anton2d> это я её просто посмотрел, буду ставить на железо.
<Anton2d> Да не будит виртуальныя машина работать в виртуально ймашине имхо
<kot-barbos> так это 8? я и не заметил
<Anton2d> да да
<kot-barbos> вроде шашечки должны быть
<Anton2d> интерфейс окон же другой совсем, плоский
<Anton2d> там обы живые интерфейсы есть и метро а есть и старый
<Anton2d> обы работают как бы независимо.
<Anton2d> *оба
<kot-barbos> а че кричат что старый трудно вернуть?
<kot-barbos> без танцев с бубнами мол никак
<Anton2d> нажатием одной кнопки - win он вертается, незнаю что там кричат.
<kot-barbos> ну и ладно, все равно не нужно
<kot-barbos> как стим на убунту поставил, так и конец вин7, бф3 тока жаль
<[Raiden]> На картинке выше вин7
<Anton2d> 8
<[Raiden]> не вин8
<[Raiden]> достаточно увидеть заголвоки окон
<[Raiden]> аеро с блюром и кнопочки. В вин7 этого нет
<[Raiden]> в вин8 этого нет
<Anton2d> да, интерфейс стал лучше, плоский по воспринимать легче его.
<Anton2d> *но
<[Raiden]> легче - да, что бы можно было использовать на технике попроще. типа тех же х86 планшетов
<[Raiden]> и арм тоже
<kot-barbos> а был какой? я просто упрощенку сразу ставил, даже и не помню что там было
<[Raiden]> насчет лучше - не знаю.
<Anton2d> а был в 7-ке аеро, с его дурацкими прозрачнастями и выпуклостями. впрочем я её вообще не ставил.
<kot-barbos> а точно, выпукло-блестящее все такое
<Anton2d> в ХР тоже возвращал классику как в вин2000 былд
<kot-barbos> тебе надо погрузится глубже)
<Anton2d> ктстати у меня есть windows1.0 ща попробую запустить ;)
<[Raiden]> а мне нравится http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359203571_7445316_2c0c78171c.png
<Anton2d> фууууу
<kot-barbos> в правом нижнем углу что за мониторчики?
<mva> [Raiden]: s/total/krusader/ и встанет вопрос "зачем винда" :)
<mva> kot-barbos: эмуляция нескольких рабочих столов для венды
<mva> она же не умеет
<kot-barbos> да знаю, понятно, закос такой)
<[Raiden]> Я бы и в кде использовал прозрачность, например такую, но к сожалению есть нужынй гтк-софт, а он под такую тему не подстроится.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359203699_7590019_4fc67154f8.png
<artus> да и mc за глаза чтоб потыкать в 2 панельки
<mva> [Raiden]: двоечник же ж
<dafu-q> [Raiden]: чеж оно все такое большое? компенсация?
<mva> oxygen-gtk же
<[Raiden]> mva: эта тема не имеет прозрачности и на скриншоте bespin
<mva> это на скриншоте
<mva> а я про кедотему для гтк :)
<[Raiden]> dafu-q:  монитор большой , может поэтому )
<dafu-q> [Raiden]: а разница то? пофиг какой монитор, но если иконка папки занимает большую его часть - это перебор
<[Raiden]> dafu-q: ту размер иконо можно менять по вкусу. Когда надо отобразить мног оэелементов - я их уменшаю.
<dafu-q> а большими держишь ради художественности?
<[Raiden]> когда как )
<kot-barbos> как по мне - чем проще тем лучше
<[Raiden]> проще всего - это когда под рукой есть всё что нужно.  Это я называю проще. Когда чего-то нехватает в окружении на компе или в жизни - это обычно создаёт трудности.
<Anton2d> windows2.03 не запустилась под семёркой ;) http://itmages.ru/image/preview/865601/04255f7c
<[Raiden]> простой инструмент не всегда облегчает работу
<Anton2d> издатель не известный + потом всё упало
<Anton2d> тоесть под восьмёркой.
<Anton2d> А под досбоксом оно работает кстати
<dafu-q> всегда бери микроскоп, чтобы забить гвоздик. а то вдруг надо будет чтото рассмотреть на стройке
<[Raiden]> проще всего бегать с мотыгой за динозавром.
<[Raiden]> )
<dafu-q> надежней, чем с синхрофазотроном
<kot-barbos> да блин, ну зачем все эти красивомсти, эффекты, плюшки перед глазами?
<dafu-q> ей хоть его пристукнуть в висок можно
<kot-barbos> http://i54.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0126/dc/e5ab8dabcad20d1c8a5f60fb768041dc.png
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: напиши в микрософт чтобы проверили издателя микрософт
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: белая стена или белая стена с картиной за 1 цену?
<[Raiden]> )
<kot-barbos> смотря для чего? а вдруг белая стена с картиной около дороги и из-за картины за месяц сбило 5 пешеходов?
<[Raiden]> минималистично. Но есть 1 но.
<[Raiden]> хфце минималистично не только по фиду, но и функционально
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0126/h_1359204382_2180082_8e443d02fb.png
<kot-barbos> ну не знаю, все что мне нужно - есть. а чего там нет?
<kot-barbos> да, только долфин каждый раз запускается ок секунды, а тунар только при первом запуске, потом - мгновенно
<kot-barbos> вот это профит
<[Raiden]> описания чего тм нет мног овремени займет. можно описать какой-то 1 из элементов. или пару. Например konsole -  умеет сохранять вывод в файл, имеет меню избранных папок, умеет разделять экран что бы видеть две вкладки, умеет разные цвета для вкладок
<[Raiden]> , умеет прикреплять вкладки к окну обратно.
<[Raiden]> Это я описал только 1 приложение и ег освойства которых в хфце нету
<[Raiden]> выделенное по пкм можно в веб искать  ещё.
<kot-barbos> не вкурсе если честно, т.к. не особо нужно, но думаю все это можно подкрутить в хфце4-терминал, а если и нельзя, то можно поставить другой терминал
<[Raiden]> можно, но если я начну описывать другие элементы то получитяс та же картина.
<kot-barbos> хм
<kot-barbos> хорошо, зайдем с другой стороны
<Anton2d> вот - винда в досбоксе ;) http://itmages.ru/image/view/865630/59acd1b4
<kot-barbos> если мне не нужны все эти функции в консоле, их можно выкинуть для улучшения производительности?
<[Raiden]> например делфьин интегрирован немног ос веб и я могу скрипты расширяющие его контекстное меню выберать в его настройках и они скачаются с кде-лук. Есть ещё встроенный терминал , редактируемая панель задач, индексный поиск.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: грац)
<Anton2d> принц второй - не работает ;(
<Anton2d> только первый
<[Raiden]> kot-barbos: их можно просто не использовать или запустить хтерм )
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: если они не нужны тогда зачем лежат на диске, жрут место и обновления??? и зачем мне несколько терминалов тогда?
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: короче, спор ниочем, каждому же свое))) мы никогда не договоримся
<Anton2d> вот в той винде которую я показал - вот там истиный минимализм был.
<kot-barbos> я сторонник минималистичности и скорости, поэтому мне кде не понять
<[Raiden]> почему жрут?  установка кде примерн ов 2 раза легче вин7 по объему на диске +-. Разьве это жрут?
<kot-barbos> Anton2d: да, но ведь тот минимализм ущербный))
<Anton2d> да ладно... я в 3.11 долго сидел, пока ос/2 не вышла
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: да кто с виндой-то сравнивает))) с хфце же
<[Raiden]> скорости чего?  допустим у тебя есть тгз архив с 3 картинками. Ты их хочешь посмотреть. Тебе придется его распаковать. А я могу открыть в гвенвиев картинки прям из архива.
<[Raiden]> что быстрее?
<kot-barbos> не знаю, пока такими вещами не пользовался, ибо архивы редко попадаются
<[Raiden]> скорость чего? - вопрос остался ) На моем железе квин с композитом бегает так же быстро как опенбокс.
<kot-barbos> да мне долфина хватило как-то
<kot-barbos> по сравнению с тунаром - он тормоз жуткий
<kot-barbos> просто запуск
<kot-barbos> ничего больше
<kot-barbos> да и у меня железо норм
<kot-barbos> кстати, проверил архивы. клацнул дважды, открылось окно менеджера архивов, клацнул дважды на картинку, запустился ристретто с картинкой. ничего не пришлось унзипать
<kot-barbos> [Raiden]: ставь хфце
<[Raiden]> не могу, у меня на разных столах разные валлпаперы и окна привязаны к разным столам. В хфце такое что бы родить надо долго думать и менять вм.
<[Raiden]> у меня нет на это времени )
<kot-barbos> короче, каждому свое))
<[Raiden]> Линус вон тоже после шока с гном3 убег на хфце, но ему там тесно стало и вернулся на кде.
<Anton2d> а мне гажется у ГШ есть будущее, допилят его. Да и расширения там много чего делается
<kot-barbos> форки зарулят его
<kot-barbos> цинамоны там всякие
<kot-barbos> правда я гном с 2,6 не юзаю уже, даж и не вкурсе
<kot-barbos> что от него все шарахаются
<Anton2d> ну после юнити - он просто сказка, а другое я толком не изучал, сиже на гноме года 3. Изначально когда линукс выбирал - КДЕ не понравилось, тормозная, падучая была
<[Raiden]> Не, не допилят. У проекта гном определенный путь и они будут его держаться. Если будет какой-то де на гтк, котоырй будет многих устраивать, то это либо на основе хфце, либо 1 из форков гнома.
<[Raiden]> имхо коненчно )
<Anton2d> ну незнаю, я допустим расширениями многие его возможности настройки вернул, но не все конечно.
<Anton2d> хотя косяков полно осталось, тотже нотификатор дебильноватый
<kot-barbos>  я тож с гнома начинал, хфце казалось стремным, кде непонятным, гном после винды самое то был. со временем самым то стало хфсе, но кеды вроде и ниче так, но все равно некомфортно немного, кто знает может позже и придется перейти на кеды из-за Криты
<[Raiden]> но это всеравно только часть гнома и раширения не имеют нормальных диалогов настроек и гш прикручен к муттер, который максимум тянет на вм от винды.
<kot-barbos> тогда [Raiden] будешь рассказывать что да как)
<[Raiden]> может быть, сча убегаю на час +
<kot-barbos> да я тож пойду, всем бб
<skai-falkorr> ууу. для моей телефонки уже официальная бета 4.1.1 вышла
<skai-falkorr> знач и релиз буит
<skai-falkorr> artus: завидуешь?
<artus> skai-falkorr, Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean для N9770 :D , неа ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: злодей
<skai-falkorr> вообще рутовать надо мой:)но все лень
<artus> ток я смысла не вижу с 4.0.9 шитцо на 1.1
<skai-falkorr> ну у меня 4.0.4, так что смысля буит
<[Raiden]> как пропатчить убунту до андрой 4.2?
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ждать до конца года и поставить убунту фо андроед
<FishErr> я наоборот ставил :) на планшет с андроидом убунту. даже как-то работало.
<skai-falkorr> ядрышко 3.8.0.2 вышло
<mva> [Raiden]: кстати, ты ещё скринов e17 наделай
<mva>  :)
<mva> skai-falkorr: O_O_O_O
<mva> только пару дней назад же ж только rc было :)
<[Raiden]> да ну его
<mva> хм
<mva> skai-falkorr: врунишка
<mva> http://www.kernel.org/
<[Raiden]> Следущая версия видимо будет лет через 10.
<mva> 3.8-rc5
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну и? это отменяет политику именования релизов ядер для ubuntu, чтобы они не пересекались с собранными вручную?
<mva> не выходило ещё даже 3.8.0, не то, что бы даже .0.2
<mva> если политика именования ядер для убунту не умеет в "rc" и обзывает ещё не релизные ядра как ядра из будущего — она плохая
<skai-falkorr> mva: а ты почитай ее. авось поймешь смысл. довольно таки удобная политика. чай не арчики, чтобы использовать каждое следующее ядро. а бекпортировать фиксы надо жеж
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/e/9/b/b/a/431441cc5f167795df041b434fa.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты погугли картинки по слову роисся. и ты поймешь, что такое тоталитарный ад
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Не, по такому запросу пусть гуглят кто так пишет
<skai-falkorr> у китая тоталитарный рай
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или кто снял розовые очки и видит страну в ее истинном обличии
<skai-falkorr> сколько времени аккум на 1800махов заряжать зарядкой на 1 амперку?
<artus> часа 2-3
<artus> ток чем меньше токи зарядки - тем кошернее акум себя будет чуствовать
<skai-falkorr> ну 1ампер - зарядка оригинальная
<artus> ну если телефонка то мона и 2 скормить )
<skai-falkorr> ну да. максимальный у кабеля - 2 амперкуса
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты не пробовал на своем телефонке кингс баунти играть?
<skai-falkorr> artus: юнити энжин делает ее довольно красивой
<artus> не, я как то неиграю на телефонке, лень ))
<skai-falkorr> ну я в шахматы, судоку, го, кутьзероп и прочие головоломки люблю поиграть
<skai-falkorr> яппель больше не самая дорогая компания в мире
<skai-falkorr> эхх. хороший ран был. 250 баксов с того года потеряли в цене акций
<skai-falkorr> просто даже подростки стали считать яфоны lame. об этом даж в текньюсах разных проскакивала статейка по репортажу
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня читал , что они сожалеют о скандале с самсунг , т.к. это очень крупный поставщик и им приходитя урезать поставки из-за нехваток комплектухи
<skai-falkorr> а еще изза андерэйдж лейборов у поставщиков
<skai-falkorr> пришлось подзатянуть пояса
<snql> сами виноваты, задали себе планку выдавали иновационные продукты, а после стали пихать людям самый обычный мусор
<snql> ясно акции упадут
<skai-falkorr> а гнусмас продолжает продавать галакси
<artus> дык они сразу мусор за иновационные продукты выдавали))
<[Raiden]> ну да, так получилось что даже у меня самсунг.
<skai-falkorr> snql: акционерам плевать на инновации.плевать на мусор.их интересуют прибыли. и если они не удовлетворяют ожиданиям - акции падают
<snql> какие прибыли если есть альтернативы намного лучше, к примеру галакси 2
<skai-falkorr> если япель урезает поставки - значит продажи идут или будут идти не так успешно. акции падают
<snql> мыльный пузырь начинает сдуваться
<skai-falkorr> snql: а прибыли все равно хорошие.
<skai-falkorr> вторые по продажам. а поставок смартов было в разы меньше, чем у гнусмаса. так что продажи идут.люди покупают
<skai-falkorr> так что твои рассказы про мыльный пузырь и мусор - это мечта бешенного андроидофаната-ванабиилитиста
<artus> да мыльный пузырь то) позиции дроеду ж сдает )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а относительно поставленного - продаются лучше, чем самсунги:)
<skai-falkorr> ибо продают большую часть поставленного.
<snql> это где ты такое прочитал что лучше?
<skai-falkorr> а самсунг поставляет
<snql> обладаешь конкретными цифрами?
<skai-falkorr> snql: а ты походи по техкранчу, зе вержу. только вот неделька прошла, в которую 2012Q4 отчеты вышли
<snql> в сша да лучше, но в европе и азии сдает позиции
<skai-falkorr> так что можно сравнить цифры
<artus> skai-falkorr, дык не на самсунях же клином сошолся бедый свет) народ просто начинает отдавать предпочтение не иосу, а вон бунту вкорячат - так еще кусок отожрут у яблок )
<skai-falkorr> artus: мне страшно представить, что вкорячат убунту:) уж лучше бы гугель выпустил андроед 5 без явы, чем убунту на телефон пихать:)
<skai-falkorr> artus: пусть вон эмпати форкают, чтобы не гномовое было страшилище
<skai-falkorr> и пусть вернут f3 в наутилус
<skai-falkorr> artus: бета хрома для андроеда обзавелась поддержкой chrome://flags
<skai-falkorr> и прочих страничек
<[Raiden]> предпочтение неиосу очень легко отдать, если учест ьдиапазон цен на андройд-смартфоны и их разнообразие. Покая айфон ты можешь купить только 1 и тот же айфон котоырй у всех.
<[Raiden]> ...и конечно удобство андройд на достаточной высоте
<[Raiden]> покупая*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не один и тотже:)это может быть 5 или 4с:)
<[Raiden]> хаха
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а покупая куда вставлять то?
<[Raiden]> а в конце года даже 5с
<skai-falkorr> ааа
<skai-falkorr> понял
<skai-falkorr> покая=покупая
<skai-falkorr> а я думал покая=пока
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да вродеж к лету
<skai-falkorr> или к лету предрекают мини с ретиной?
<skai-falkorr> я не помню уже
<[Raiden]> ну тем более )
<[Raiden]> чем раньше выйдет 5с тем меньше смысла покупать 5
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дак если отличия будут как между с2 и с3 галаксями - то смысл будет выбирать между подешевевшой 5 и новой 5с
<Sergey_IT> да и так смысла нет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: будет хоть какое то разнообразие
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а вот следующие нексуси предрекаются отличные
<skai-falkorr> после ces и представленных чипов
<[Raiden]> и ваще там тач как у всех, корпус - крашенынй аллюминий - по сравнению с пластиком это даёт вмятины и царапины, красноглазая  камера 8 мп, когда у флагманов конкурентов 13мп и не краснеют снимки.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: обычное антибликовое покрытие
<[Raiden]> и достоинства иос вполне перекрываются её недостатками
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: просто пытались сделать ее меньше и эффект заметней
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но покрытие у всех такое
<[Raiden]> У меня таких снимков небыло. А мой телефон если серый можно за 8т.р. купить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну достоинство у иоси только одно. ее пишут под очень ограниченное число хардварей. и она отлаженей, чем андроеды
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: повторить тебе про размер объектива? у твоей камеры врядли на 8тыр телефонки ее пытались уменьшить до булавки, чтобы понтоваться
<[Raiden]> повторять не надо. То что ты говориш ьмне не сильно противоречит ) И какая мне юзеру разница какой там размер ) Кстати тонкий телефон только менее уверенн осидит в руке и можно уронить нафиг ) А если он ещё и покрашенный...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну размер объектива не влияет на тонкость:) и тонкий не менее уверенно сидит. вот гладкий - да.нексуси с их гласс задником.яфоны уже люминий, а не стекло, но все равно скользят
<skai-falkorr> а вот мой телефонка с рифленным пластиком под резину - крепко как танк в пробке
<artus> и гнутцооо
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну пластиковые в заднем кармане ломаются:)и что хуже?:)
<[Raiden]> я в общем телефон ронял, хотя задняя крышка шершавая и он довольно тонкий.
<artus> skai-falkorr, я се запилю корпус из  Д16т и фиг его сломает кто ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: япель то можно заставить поменять. они ради имиджа могут пойти на это
<[Raiden]> как гелевую накладку навесил, он стал толще и ниразу не уронил )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: все роняли телефон:)это не зависит от его характеристик.только от криворукости:)
<artus> у мну пластиковый не влезает в задний :D
<[Raiden]> я в задних не ношу. Посеять легко или сесть
<milw0rm> керамические бамперы юзайте
<artus> а толку от керамики?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эт да:)и вытащить легко
<milw0rm> не развалится при ударе
<artus> ойли?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: уж лучше внутренний карман пиджачка.или на крайняк - передний штанишков
<milw0rm> попробуй
<artus> с каких пор прочность керамики стала выше люминя или дюрали?
<skai-falkorr> artus: он никогда не сталкивался с крупными артусами, способными сломать такое:)
<milw0rm> это уже другой разговор
<milw0rm> я равняю с корпусом из пластика и стекла
<[Raiden]> чехол брал через другана на ебее. какие-то копейки обошелся. И ещё сунули пленку на экран
<artus> milw0rm, ну керамика при ударе на торец тупо раскрошитцо вся, так что не вариант вообще
<milw0rm> есть карбоновые.
<milw0rm> вариантов куча.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я в качестве чехла использую тот кожаный, что шел с наушниками
<skai-falkorr> как раз по размеру
<artus> ток ценник на карбор нифига не гуманный
<milw0rm> :)
<milw0rm> сколько у вас стоит?
<[Raiden]> гельевая хрень самое то, дешево и ронять не так страшно и ваще.
<[Raiden]> и раскраски на любой вкус
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: как на мейзах мх2?
<artus> milw0rm, 3d модель в солиде и час работы на станке и у тя мегалегкий и хрен сломаеш апарат )) а если титанку нарыть, так вообще няка
<milw0rm> и ваще, ребзя. телефон, чтобы звонить, а не ронять :)
<milw0rm> artus, я быстрее апдейт девайса сделаю.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну да, вроде такого
<artus> milw0rm, даеш баребон компоновку телефонок, чтоб самому собирать лего ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык вот этот. открытый телефонка
<milw0rm> модульность хорошая штука.
<milw0rm> производитель огорчен будет.
<skai-falkorr> который можно ставить в какие то левые окрпуса.но можно и самому сделать
<skai-falkorr> artus: само то для тебя
<artus> skai-falkorr, ога, полюбому надо будет себе запилить мегастлюку на бампер
<milw0rm> как там бубен 12.10 нынче?
<milw0rm> няшка или не айс? со временем 9.10 :)
<artus> кака
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: ставь
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: лучший релиз всех времен получился
<artus> гг
<milw0rm> skai-falkorr, боюсь ему не будет места между win7 и macos
<[Raiden]> я это каждые пол года слышу
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: удали старое порно
<milw0rm> лучший релиз )
<milw0rm> ага
<artus> залей свеженького
<milw0rm> выпилить прилаги на питоне и она полетит
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну хз. в релиз 12.10 все говорили, что ужасно. как и в любой .10 релиз.
<skai-falkorr> !python-slow > milw0rm
<ubuntuhelp> milw0rm, please see my private message
<milw0rm> ахаха
<milw0rm> щаз аценю писанину
<milw0rm> з*
<[Raiden]> на самом деле может так и есть. Но у меня как у кедовода к 12.10 только 1 претензия - поломали ape в гстримере.
<skai-falkorr> artus: пральная позиция:) нафиг убунты и макоси. свежее порно - вот выход из любой ситуации:)
<kot-barbos> у меня на 12,10 стим дропался на каждый чих
<kot-barbos> ну и хромиум
<[Raiden]> ничего что стим ещё реально не вышел?
<kot-barbos> 12,04 уж лучше
<milw0rm> так если большинство девелоперов не могут оптимизировать свой проект... мб все-таки частично вина ЯП?
<kot-barbos> дык на 12,04 ниразу не дропнулся
<skai-falkorr> kot-barbos: тобиш стим, которому обещали поддержку тока 12.04 у тя глючил на 12.10? как внезапно
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: так можно винить все языки программирования
<[Raiden]> а его кстати наверное и пишут-тестят на лтс
<milw0rm> skai-falkorr, нет, конечно
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: да. все. криворукие быдлокодеры есть везде
<milw0rm> аппы криворуких кодеров - не в топе
<milw0rm> поетому не катит
<skai-falkorr> milw0rm: ты уж топ не открывай. не смотри на него, чтобы не разочароваться в своих мечтаниях:)
<milw0rm> :D
<artus> оо, наконецто надумали пилить машинко на ядерном двигателе
<[Raiden]> http://cs406828.userapi.com/v406828882/56d5/p1DSEPlMiyE.jpg
<skai-falkorr> artus: покинь криокамеру
<artus> хотя по ходу баян и релиз невидать
<artus> skai-falkorr, да я чето как то да, замерз )
<skai-falkorr> artus: еще в 60х в 'murica были концепты на ядерном двигателе
<skai-falkorr> вполне на ходу
<skai-falkorr> тока в производство не пошли
<artus> ну там кадилак на орие запилил, но как глянул еще в 9м году
<artus> *т
<artus> а нее, в 9м его пилить начали, а тут уже первый концепткар собрали
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> тупой пиджин
<artus> baronos, наигрался?
<baronos> artus: да пить замучался :(
<snql> :)
<[Raiden]> http://img.alibaba.com/photo/575447371/Rabbit_Ear_Mobile_Phone_Silicone_Cases_Cover_For_SamSung_Galaxy_Ace_Plus_S7500.jpg
<Anton2d> Кто шарит в современных кулерах, гляньте вот это http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i123373/kuler-deepcool-iceberg-pro-lga775-1155-1156-1366-k8-am2-am2-am3-fm1-pw.html
<Anton2d> пойдет ли оно для Phenom II X4 3.4  - 125 ватного
<[Raiden]> по идее должен
<Anton2d> и как понимать вот это:  Минимальная скорость вращения	1000 об/мин Максимальная скорость вращения	2400 об/мин
<Anton2d> Регулятор скорости вращения	отсутствует
<[Raiden]> наверное 4пиновый разъем. для управления мамкой
<[Raiden]> бывает 3 и 4
<Anton2d> я им смогу рулить софтово fancontrolm, короый у меня рулит сейчас питанием на мамки?
<Anton2d> На мамке что меняется напряжение же ?
<Anton2d> или уже какоето цифровое регулирование запилили на 4-ом пине ?
<[Raiden]> по разному.
<[Raiden]> в моей выбор есть pwm и что-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> 4-пиновые разъемы предусматривают возможность управления скоростью вращения вентиляторов
<[Raiden]> методом широтноимпульсной модуляции (PWM), а трехконтактные — методом изменения напряжения питания
<[Raiden]> на 3 контактных обычно либо регулятор идёт, либо пишут макс обороты
<[Raiden]> При покупке уточни )
<_d4vid> если на шелле не применяются изменения в ссх конфиге в чём проблема?
<_d4vid> рестарт не помог
<_d4vid> система на удалёной машине убунту 12.04 сейчас только выдана хостером
<_d4vid> реинсталл пакета опенссх-сервер тоже не помог
<skai-falkorr> не ну вот юнити и компиз в 13.04 ниче так.пошустрее. чувствуется работа над ошибками. если не открывать dash
<Michael72> Окно для аутентификации в веб-броузере Firefox выдает сообщение на русском языке не в той кодировке. Выглядит следующим образом: http://susepaste.org/81908712
<Michael72> Как Firefox заставить выводить это сообщение в правильной кодировке?
<Michael72> Сообщение находится в файле .htaccess. Если я его сохраняю в кодировке UTF-8, то сообщение в вышеприведённом окне для аутентификации всё равно выводит русский текст некорректно
<Michael72> я предполагаю, что это где-то может быть настроено в about:config
<skai-falkorr> посмотри сначала в простой настройке
<skai-falkorr> там обычно не утф стоит кодировка для шрифтов
<Michael72> Там у меня стоит Кириллица (Windows-1251). Это, по всей видимости не распространяется на окно для аутентификации.
<Anton2d> Во а вот это поди по производительней будет, чем я первую показывал? http://barnaul.e2e4online.ru/shop/catalog/item/?id=248983
<Anton2d> только у него ведь ели что кулер другой уже так просто невкорячить
<tagezi> всем привет
<snql> привет
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: такие кулеры берут для разгонов.  Так что что этот, что тот - один фиг. Хотя залман для меня более знакомая фирма. а на штатных частотах хватает и бокса.
<[Raiden]> ещё такие берут для тишины иногда, вместо бокса. Но не потому что нехватает охолождения.
<[Raiden]> и ещё 50 градусов будет греться проц или 70 совершенно не важно. Всеравн останет ненужен раньше чем накроется.
<Anton2d> Это понятно про градсы, но главное ведь всё таки тишина.
<[Raiden]> http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/user_lightdm_themes
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35931
<snql> Китайская компания Huawei и европейский телекоммуникационный оператор Vodafone провели успешные испытания оптоволоконной технологии многоканальной двусторонней передачи данных, позволившей развить скорость до 2 Тбит/сек
<snql> O_o
<[Raiden]> китайцы рулят
<toxa> да... в оптике скорость ограничивается только устройствами по концам :)
<toxa> вот через десяток лет может будет рекламма на доме висеть..... трулялятелеком - скорость интернета 1Тбит/сек, путешествуй в виртуальные миры без лагов :)
<andrex> нет ещё качиством опьоволокна
<andrex> там чуть не точно и уже скорость в разы упала
<Sergey_IT> до ширпотреба еще очень далеко
<snql> лучше бы над процессорами головы ломали :)
<toxa> а чем процессоры не устраивают?
<Sergey_IT> греются
<snql> они давно достигли своего пика развития
<snql> прогресс незначителен
<toxa> чтож тогда выходят новые на порядок мощнее предыдущих?
<toxa> сейчас идёт в сторону многоядерности и распаралеливания
<[Raiden]> ну текущие и3 вполне уделают core 2 в тестах.
<snql> вот именно, ничего не меняются, все что могли вместить в ядре они вместили
<Sergey_IT> других путей пока нет
<snql> теперь будут пичкать ядра
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере первые корки 2 типа е6ххх
<snql> все же как не крути а транзисторов больше не всунешь чем позволяют технологии
<Sergey_IT> связь с периферией ускорять
<snql> правда там что-то атомные процессоры мудрили, но похоже о новости с британскими учеными так и пропала
<Sergey_IT> новые принципы ущут
<snql> будущее это небольшая капсула под землей, где размещены вычислительные мощности ака облако и канал для связи
<snql> на большее я не надеюсь)
<toxa> можно реализовывать новую архитектуру процессора
<snql> может и можно, но не для нашего кармана(
<Sergey_IT> в софт много вложено - вот дос еще поддерживают процессоры
<toxa> появится новая архитектура процессора с возможностью создания на нем виртуальных старых процессоров
<toxa> для развертывания старого софта
<toxa> виртуальной среды с досом
<snql> обратная совместимость это как заноза в заднице (
<toxa> почему, очень удобно использовать старые наработки... дешевле чем создавать старые
<toxa> на много хуже когда её нету...
<[Raiden]> новй сойт напишут. Программерам тоже надо есть
<[Raiden]> софт
<[Raiden]> гном 19
<[Raiden]> :)
<snql> toxa @ я говорю о том случае когда необходимо поддерживать новый продукт, чтобы он работал у домохозяек, которым лень что-то обновить
<snql> это финансовые затраты и тормозит прогресс
<[Raiden]> иногда у домохозяек котоыре не лезут что-либ ообновлять всё работает ок
<[Raiden]> в последнее время прогресс и так летит что не догнать.
<[Raiden]> куда вам ещё
<snql> отличный прогресс, учатся вместо недели сьедать боб за месяц
<UNIm95> Народ вы о чем сейчас?
<UNIm95> у меня тут глюки
<UNIm95> зависайт и логи чисты
<toxa> так на чем стоит ? конфигурация
<toxa> snql: вот вышла новая железная платформа без обратной совместимости а софт сложный отлаживали несколько лет... а теперь на его портирование уйдет туча времени.... так что тут палка о двух концах
<snql> toxa @ нужно пожертвовать чем то, чтобы потом было еще лучше :)
<toxa> нельзя весь софт каждый раз с нуля переписывать
<toxa> это физически не возможно, лучше делать обратную совместимость
<toxa> разумную
<[Raiden]> но иногда нужно. Я например восхищен эпл из-за того что они выкинули макос классик и выпустили осх  в стиле юникс )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQJhfg7cOqc
<snql> в чем фен-шуй?
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> snql: Феншуй в том , что бы уметь выкдывать мусор и двигаться вперед, даже если надо выкинуть всё и начать с нуля.
<UNIm95> Народ из-за скайпа  у кого-нтбудь зависоны были?
<UNIm95> сразу после логина виснет.
<snql> не было
<[Raiden]> зависоны нет, только хрюки его нотификации. Я смог победить
<UNIm95> Один раз в тту1 удалось переключиться
<snql> [Raiden] @ это согласен, но я о видео
<UNIm95> Но после логина уже в консоли только motd получил
<[Raiden]> snql: понравился трек очень ) Найден с помощью функции похожих исполнителей в плейере.
<UNIm95> Курсор мигал но не реагировал на команды
<UNIm95> Какие идеи?
<[Raiden]> без скайпа не повторяется?
<snql> «Если бы я спрашивал, чего хотят люди, они до сих пор ездили бы на повозках.»   Генри Форд )
<UNIm95> Хз. Сейчас винт проверяется
<[Raiden]> отличная фраза.
<snql> замечательная, одна из любимых
<UNIm95> Просто  с скайпом время загручзки сильно возросло
<UNIm95> Сорри за опечатки
<[Raiden]> но ему просто повезло что он делал то что людям понадобилось и было интересно.
<UNIm95> С мобилы сижу
<[Raiden]> не все стартапы в итоге такие, особенно из те котоыре не слушают людей )
<snql> вот и возникает вопрос как однозначно угадать что может быть полезным, а что нет... вот все ругают майкрософт за эксперименты с метро, а ведь они просто пытались сделать проще и оно на самом деле проще
<UNIm95> Можете кто глянуть какой файл надо удалить при зависании скайпа?
<UNIm95> И его удаление не повлияет на историю чата?
<snql> программы конечно на полный экран гг, но вот плиточный интерфейс удобен, можно все разбросать по категориям с удобством для себя
<UNIm95> Shared.xml или какой другой?
<UNIm95> Так проблема не в скайпе
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывет, что проблемы с гуи сессией, при условии исправного железа - это 99% драйвер видюхи.
<[Raiden]> )
<Michael72> Проблема с кодировкой в окне аутентификации у веб-браузера Firefox. У Firefox кириллица выводится в неправильной кодировке - http://susepaste.org/81908712. В то время как у веб-браузера Konqueror тоже самое сообщение выглядит нормально - http://susepaste.org/26960935
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе или в убунте?
<Michael72> Можно ли как-то Firefox настроить на корректное отображение данного сообщения?
<Michael72> в kubuntu
<[Raiden]> а что за сайт, скинь линк, я у себя посмотрю
<Michael72> http://teploimports.radiushosting.ru/common
<Michael72> А у тебя Firefox?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть всё. Я антиминималист )
<Alagos> Michael72: у меня и в хроме кракозябры.
<Michael72> А в Опера вообще пустота
<FishErr> 	text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<[Raiden]> как исправить не знаю, у меня тоже кракозябры. Лучше исправлять на стороне сайта.
<FishErr> хедер
<Michael72> я понимаю, что это зависит от самого браузера. Но может быть Firefox поддаётся настройке?
<[Raiden]> возможно
<Alagos> Может дело в кривой кодировке? Где православный utf-8?
<FishErr> Michael72, у тебя хедер отправляется кривой. с левой кодировкой. поди в этом и причина
<FishErr> надо не браузер ковырять, а с сервера все нормально отправить
<Michael72> сообщение находится в файле .htaccess, который в кодировке Windows-1251, если сохраняю его в UTF-8, то текст всё равно выглядит некорректно
<Alagos> Я согласен с Фишером, настройки сервера тоже доставляют.
<[Raiden]> Michael72: в какой кодировке сообщения не важно, важно что бы сервер отдавал о ней инфу правильно
<[Raiden]> в хромиуме тоже криво. тут одним фф не обойтись.
<[Raiden]> или ты хочеш ьчто бы у всех были кракозябры кроме тебя? :)
<Alagos> коварный план.
<FishErr> Michael72 доступ к настройкам сервера есть?
<FishErr> хм. нжинкс
<Alagos> Нжинкс может стоять как фронтенд перед апачь.
<Michael72> Не знаю
<Michael72> Я только нашел инфу, что там iconv.input_encoding: ISO-8859-1ISO-8859-1; iconv.internal_encoding: ISO-8859-1ISO-8859-1; iconv.output_encoding: ISO-8859-1ISO-8859-1
<FishErr> Michael72, попробуй чтото типа http://xpoint.ru/forums/internet/webservers/apache/thread/37671.xhtml , но не уверен, что поможет
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anarey/7670088838/in/set-72157630752699260/lightbox/
<UNIm951> Народ помогите малек
<UNIm951> на lsmod виден загруженный модуль вайфая
<UNIm951> но нет wlan0 на ifconfig -a
<snql> он не обязательно wlan0  может быть
<snql> у меня он вообще eth1
<[Raiden]> тут наверное iwconfig надо
<[Raiden]> а вообще лучше гугли тьпо модели
<UNIm951>  [Raiden]: iwconfig говорит что нет раширений для беспроводных сетей
<snql> хех фильм случайно у провайдера купил надо теперь смотреть
<snql> :D
<[Raiden]> Хм, может мне тебе тоже случайно что-нить продать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> какой фильм?
<snql> не нужно))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-27
<artus> мвааахахаа, как оказалось самсунь 913n(мониторка) лечитцо перебросом мозговой части с 710го )) ну в случае если померла мозговая часть а не питательная )))
<snql> [Raiden] @ Соломон Кейн, ничего так
<[Raiden]> знакомое название.
<bane> чечектотут?
<astralopitek> Всем привет. Помогите с проблемкой: xubuntu 12.10 - как настроить комп, чтобы после включения заставки через 5-10 минут отключался монитор? Заставка включается, в менеджере питания настроено - отключать моник через 10 минут, но он не отключается
<firefenix> Добрый день! Есть проблема с caffeine на xubuntu 12.10 x64. Установился, но не запускается и не открываются настройки
<firefenix> Есть кто живой?
<Scrimmer> есть
<firefenix> Caffeine криво ставиться на xubuntu 12.10 x64. Ставится, но ни в свойства зайти ни запустить его не получается.
<skai-falkorr> уууу. в нм 0.9.8 будет улучшена поддержка вифи хотспотинга
<snql> Многие эксперименты, поставленные в различных университетах мира, давали удивительный на первый взгляд результат - если двум командам задавали одинаковое интеллектуальное задание, и одной обещали деньги, а вторую мотивировали "за интерес", то быстре
<snql> е справлялась команда "энтузиастов".
<snql> Индусы работают за еду в два раза быстрей?
<oles__> привет
<oles__> а в каком из пакетом находится отладочная информация к такому пакету как например постфикс?
<UNIm95> oles__ postfix-dbg
<oles__> UNIm95, чето я там никакого дбг не вижу, оно в каком репозитарии хоть
<Onkeltem> Hi all. Народ с Гномом и более, чем одним монитором, у вас тоже проблема со скачущими окнами?
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> нет гнома - нет проблем
<baronos> нет мониторов больше :(
<Onkeltem> Скажем, если я запускаю Хром на центральном мониторе, а потом начинаю вводить что-то в адрес-бар, окно прыгает на самый левый монтор
<Onkeltem> Тоже самое скажем с Inkscape, только для скачка достаточно кликнуть по какому-нить объекту
<baronos> и так со всеми окнами или только хром?
<baronos> например в наутилусе путь писать то тоже скачет?
<Onkeltem> Ща проверю
<Onkeltem> baronos: не, с наутилусом нормально. Правда там писать негде, так что я просто курсором походил по файлам, а потом F2 жмакнул и попытался что-то ввести в новом имени файла
<baronos> Onkeltem: в гном твик включается адресная строка наутилуса
<Onkeltem> А вот Gedit глючит еще похлеще. Он после запуска прыгает сам на левый монитор
<Onkeltem> baronos: включил адрес бар, не, не прыгает
<Onkeltem> Видимо это как-то с вводом связано. Gedit видать при старте забирает input focus или как это называется
<baronos> Onkeltem: он на первый монитор главный тащит окна?
<Onkeltem> baronos: в том и дело, что нет. Прыгает на самый левый, а главный у меня средний
<Onkeltem> пробовал на двух мониторах, с главным - справа, такая же фигня
<Onkeltem> прыгает на левый. Короче, такое впечатление что у него координаты обнуляются
<Onkeltem> ведь ноль - в левом верхнем углу левого монитора
<baronos> Onkeltem: либо расширение какое то глючит либо попробовать gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides workspaces-only-on-primary false
<baronos> если нет эффекта то я не знаю :D
<Onkeltem> второе итак стоит false
<baronos> тогда включить попробуй)
<Onkeltem> а зачем оно мне? мне воркспейсы везде нужны
<baronos> ну тог7ла незнаю :)
<baronos> д*
<Onkeltem> Кстати, кто мне тут советовал Docklet v14? Кажется Anton2d
<Anton2d> я-я
<Onkeltem> Типа такой он клёвый. Я конечно заценил его, но.... он по ходу не умеет делать самой нужно вещи :)
<Anton2d> Какой же ?
<baronos> работать :D
<Anton2d> Ах да, верчение колеса...
<Onkeltem> Показывать все запущенные окна! Он показыват только те, которые запущены на текущем Workspace. Причем я не нашел сеттинга который отменяет это досадной поведение
<Anton2d> ЕСТЬ!
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: я весь во внимании!
<Anton2d> windows-icon filter
<Anton2d> там же прямо все написано, не работает разве?
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: нет
<Anton2d> Работает у меня если выключен ауто-хид, но не так как хотелось бы да.
<baronos> не плохая альтернатива message notify будет https://extensions.gnome.org/review/2405
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: и какой конкретно сеттинг это делает? Ignore?
<Anton2d> лист алл воркплейс
<Anton2d> windows-icon filter - лист алл воркплейс
<Anton2d> Но получается фигня, иконки в несколько строк тогда.
<Anton2d> В одну строку не получилось.
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: этот сеттинг при наведении на иконку воркспейса показывает всплывающее окно. Но это не то, что нужно. Надо чтобы иконки самих окон вверху были со всех прилад. Идея вообще доклета в том, чтобы обеспечить быстрый доступ к запущенным и нов
<Onkeltem> да
<Anton2d> <Onkeltem> Anton2d: этот сеттÐ
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: этот сеттинг при наведении на иконку воркспейса показывает всплывающее окно. Но это не то, что нужно.
<Onkeltem> Надо чтобы иконки самих окон вверху были со всех прилад. Идея вообще доклета в том, чтобы обеспечить быстрый доступ к запущенным и новым приладам
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: thanks
<Anton2d> да
<Onkeltem> Но настройки конечно порадовали
<Onkeltem> А, еще глюк нашел
<Anton2d> Надо допиливать, я бы тоже там кое чего поправил под свои нужды.
<Onkeltem> 1) запускаешь  скажем калькулятор, появляется иконка. 2) переключаешься на другой воркспейс, 3) переключаешься обратно - иконка исчезает :)
<Anton2d> Упс - незамечал.
<Onkeltem> Хм, я сейчас тоже воспроизвести не могу )
<Onkeltem> Вчера "работало"!
<Anton2d> Да сыровать, но вообще-то я пока более навороченного аплета по настройкам не видел ;(
<Anton2d> Потенциал у него большой, если пилить.
<Onkeltem> И еще. Есть замечательный экстеншн - Workspace indicator, который просто показывается иконку с номером воркспейса и позволяет переключаться на другие колесом мыши. Так вот в docklet v14 этого нет. Чтобы переключиться нужно вывести длинный список всех воÑ
<Anton2d> Да - да вот про это я и хотел сказать, я бы это так и сделал.
<Anton2d> Но меня хватает 3-х раб столов, так что я вывел 3, и привык
<Onkeltem> Ясно. У меня 6
<Anton2d> Хотя колесом было бы удобнее, вопросов нет.
<Onkeltem> Да, допиливать надо. Но знаешь, я бы выкинул оттуда почти весь функционал )
<Onkeltem> Скажем, зачем вообще нужно это всплывающее по правой кнопке мыши окно с какими-то контролами?
<Onkeltem> с превью окна
<Anton2d> Ну понимаешь, нам с тобой например нафиг не надо, вид как в юнити/авн, а комуто надо. По правой кнопке мне понравились превью окон, когда их много.
<Onkeltem> мне проще гораздо переключиться на само окно и посмотреть чо там, чем вглядываться в эти превью
<Anton2d> Да спорная фигня. И еще колесо никак не задействовано ;(
 * Onkeltem задумался: взять и написать свой доклет
<Onkeltem> но ведь это столько времени уйдет
<Onkeltem> зато свой! можно будет добавлять туда всякого
<Anton2d> Может, лучше этот поковырять ?
<skai-falkorr> а
<Onkeltem> по любому сначала этот ковырять надо
<skai-falkorr> а вот... а вот чтото ж хотелось спросить
<Onkeltem> я пробовал начинать хотеть программировать на js под гном... но там такая документация, что проще убиться об стену
<Onkeltem> а вот взять чужое да поковырять - толку больше будет
<Anton2d> Что бы писать свой, это надо бросить всю работу и заниматься только им.
<Onkeltem> и еще... что печалит несказанно, я так и не понял как можно дебажить (трейсить) этот js гномовский
<skai-falkorr> и вообще. надо уходить с гнома
<Onkeltem> если никак, то это становится не программированием, а угадыванием
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: чой та? И куда?
<baronos> на андройд убегать буду :)
<Onkeltem> ыыыы
<skai-falkorr> а куда угодно. где не убивают функционал
<skai-falkorr> вот гугель бы выпустил полноценную андроидку для ноутов.... няшно было бы:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: +1 :)
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: да, некоторые вещи просто вымораживают.  Например вот вчера ситуация была... я до сих пор отойти не могу, короче...
<Onkeltem> настраивал мамин комп, поставил vbox, там стандартное сообщение что надо добавить юзера в vboxusers. И что ты думаешь? Я открыл сеттинги, пользователи и группы, и тупо разглядывал это окно в течении минут пяти
<Onkeltem> нажимал всякое, водил туда сюда мышой, перезапускал окно, перевходил в комнату, даже сходил чай налил!
<Onkeltem> нет никаких возможностей работать с группами в сеттингах
<Onkeltem> !!!
<baronos> gnome-system-tools пробовал?
<Onkeltem> не, я конечно могу открыть терминал и сделать всё за 5 секунд, но минуточку - что ж бы изверги делаете, вырезая настольйо очевидный функционал
<Onkeltem> baronos: уже потом, в инете прочитал, да
<Onkeltem> почему бы не сделать кнопочку advanced и не открывать gnome-system-tools хотя бы?
<Onkeltem> Удивительное рядом
<Anton2d> Самое обидно что это кругом такое во всем ШГ и юнити.
<Onkeltem> Интересно было бы поучаствовать во всех этих закулисных обсуждениях, чтобы видеть кем и как вообще рождаются подобные идеи. Но... времени столько нет
<Onkeltem> Типа, "а давайте привычный Альт-таб сделаем неудобным!" "О, точняк!" "Дай краба, бро!"
<Anton2d> а чем думали МС когда кнопку пуск вырезали ? весь интернет полон утилит её возвращения.
<Onkeltem> )))
<Anton2d> и платные даже есть
<Anton2d> прикиньте, кнопка пуск - 20$
<Onkeltem> Кстати, в смысле ГУИ к МС особых претензий у меня не было. Разве что только двигающееся меню в офисе - редкостной идиотизм. Ну а во всех ГУИ больше всего бесит "диалоги" которые нельзя раздвинуть. МС - особенно славится такими
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: гыны
<FishErr> или ссылка на диалоге, которую нельзя скопировать
<Onkeltem> Да, тоже такое есть. Или сообщение об ошибке некопирующееся )
<Anton2d> да-да меню установки шрифта еще из вин3.11 тянется
<FishErr> ага
<Onkeltem> точняк, оно )
<FishErr> но ваще кнопка пуск изначально нужна?
<FishErr> привычка - не более
<Anton2d> нужна конечно, там же меню удобное.
<FishErr> я в тот пуск не лазил к примеру - все в квикланчах
<Anton2d> Ну там проще залезть в контрпанель сразу в раздел, приложение какое редкое найти которое забыл как называется.
<Anton2d> в целом 8-ка нравиться, как раз второй день мучаю в вбоксе, и метро в чем то неплох даже.
<FishErr> то есть 5% от всего того барахла, что в нем накапливается
<FishErr> которое тоже оттуда можно вынести
<Anton2d> Ну это как в гноме - взяли отобраль настройки панелей. Все матерятся. Также и кнопка старт.
<Onkeltem> Anton2d: хуже иконок аля Эппл быть ничего не может
<Onkeltem> Потму что когда их больше 5-6 - начинаются проблемы с поиском
<Anton2d> Мне именно дизайн метро простой и "читаемый" очень нравиться. С функционалом бы еще допилить.
<Onkeltem> Как я понял, в метро просто большие иконки, которые проще назвать зонами. Мне это тоже больше нравитс
<Alagos> Блин
<Alagos> Я все понимаю, но когда система зависает постоянно - это не дело. Помоги понять в чём трабл, пожалуйста.
<Onkeltem> Я скажем обратил внимание, что на своем Андродном фоне, я кликаю по приладам не смотря на иконки, а примерно зная где они расположены. И часто промахиваюсь. Сделать бы их побольше
<Onkeltem> Alagos: в syslog что-то необычное происходит?
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s21DtfNXQD
<Alagos> Вот dmesg
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s20HbddLig
<Alagos> А вот /var/log/syslog
<Onkeltem> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1.UPBI] (Node ffff8801a48660a0), AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP -- думаю в этом проблема
<Onkeltem> Alagos: у тебя последняя убунта?
<Alagos> Onkeltem: нет, у меня ubuntu 12.04
<Onkeltem> ну, я это и имел ввиду )
<Alagos> Onkeltem: и ядро старое. Так как с новым ядром у меня не запускается система периодически.
<Onkeltem> Короче, у меня было что-то похожее с ноутом. Вылечил каким-то патчем для яжра
<Alagos> Linux alagos-Lenovo-Z580 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Onkeltem> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146073.0
<Onkeltem> вот что=-то пишут на эту тему
<Onkeltem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/535643
<Onkeltem> http://communities.intel.com/thread/11742 - киваю на кривой BIOS
<Onkeltem> кивают
<Onkeltem> Alagos: обнови бивас до последней версии
<Alagos> Никогда не обновлял биос. Даже не знаю как это делается)
 * Onkeltem внимательно смотрит
<Alagos> http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&DocID=HT073553
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: скачиваешь его... профит:)сейчас все биосы из под венды умеют шиться. без всяких флештуловых флешек и загрузок
<Alagos> Да и обновлений моего биоса вроде как и нету
<Onkeltem> Alagos: попробуй открючить биос. Вроде бы при старте в аргуметах ядру можно указать acpi=off или как-то так
<Onkeltem> тьфу
<Onkeltem> отключить acpi
<Alagos> А чем это чревато?
<Alagos> Комп после этого не будет управлять питанием?
<Onkeltem> Типа того
<Onkeltem> Но ты попробуй, чтобы проверить, в этом ли причина
<Onkeltem> Alagos: еще настоятельно советую открыть тикет на Ленове и написать им о проблемах с ACPI
<Onkeltem> Alagos: пусть чинят
<Alagos> Так проблемы только в ubuntu. Винда работает как часы.
<Onkeltem> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14198 - дай им ссылку
<Onkeltem> Alagos: это не значит, что ошибки нет, просто винда может как-то иначе обрабатывает ситуацию
<mva> Alagos: потому что в DSDT написано только под венду
<mva> потому и работает только венда
<mva> странно было бы, если б было наоборот
<Alagos> Думаете леново будет пилить под убунту?
<mva> нет
<Onkeltem> в ьагрепорте пишут, что WONTFIX, то есть это не значит что нет workaround, просто в данном случае нельзя под каждое кривое железо бесконечно делать workarounds
<Alagos> Вот и я так думаю
<mva> но ты хотя бы подашь голос и они будут знать, что спрос  есть
<mva> хоть и маленький
<Onkeltem> Хм...
<Onkeltem> насколько я слышал, на Lenovo бизнес-класса для банковских операций есть линукс предустановленный
<Onkeltem> так что я думаю им это как минимум не безынтересно
<Alagos> Onkeltem: У меня виснет вся система полностью. Есть вероятность что это не из-за процессора.
<Onkeltem> Alagos: если всё виснет прям и не отвисает, то я бы подумал на видеокарту
<Alagos> Прям всё виснет.
<Onkeltem> Alagos: но наличие такого сообщения в syslog скорее всего говорит об ошибке в БИОС, как об этом пишут в тикете
<Onkeltem> и эта ошибка приводит к 100% загрузке процессора
<Onkeltem> Alagos: у тебя видео-карта какая? lspci | grep VGA
<Alagos> Видеокарту я использую интегрированную в процессор, так как при переключении между картой и встроенным в проц видео возникают у системы сложности.
<Alagos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Alagos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1)
<Alagos> У меня nvidia 630m
<Onkeltem> Alagos: пробовал ставить новые дрова через sgfxi?
<Alagos> После установки новых дров система ведёт себя очень странно.
<Alagos> Ставил через стандартную приблуду ubuntu
<Alagos> Я перед покупкой читал проблемы с ubuntu и lenovo z580. Писалось что все работает из коробки. Я сделал все по мануалу, но у меня при обновлении ядра тупо не будается система. Я хз что это за засада такая.
<Alagos> В статье был мануал о том как ставить систему.
<Onkeltem> http://smxi.org/docs/sgfxi-manual.htm
<Onkeltem> попробуй поставить дрова через sgfxi
<Onkeltem> http://smxi.org/site/install.htm - вот тут точнее
<Onkeltem> Alagos:  А что значит не бутается? Что пишет то?
<Alagos> Сиреневый экран и висит.
<Onkeltem> А в rescue что?
<Onkeltem> reque
<Alagos> Никаких ошибок не выдает. При этом если перейти в текстовый режим загрузки, то текст перестает идти на инициализации USB портов. Но если нажать клавишу, то можно один раз посмотреть текущий текст - и он типа что-то лабает.
<Onkeltem> resque? :)
<Alagos> Аналогично. Иногда загружается. Иногда - нет.
<Alagos> Это если новое ядро.
<Alagos> А со старым ядром просто загружается.
<Onkeltem> Поропробуй новое ядро с acpi=off
<Onkeltem> и вытащи всё из usb кстати
<Onkeltem> У меня однажды был глюк, что со вставленным устройством в USB - ничего не грузилось ) Причем это не из-за того, что загрузка шла с флешки
<skai-falkorr> не ну робяяяятушки:)
<skai-falkorr> сча посмотреть стар ворс клон ворс 515
<skai-falkorr> помыться
<skai-falkorr> и можно поиграть в тф2 :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а вот для андроедов есть позитивные какие нить кеш менеджеры?
<baronos> skai-falkorr хмм, я не знаю, как то не приходилось даже думать об этом :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr я вернул телефон на стоковую прошивку, на ней gps работает в машине, мы даже с работы ехали по проложенному пути :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а я рутанул стоковую. ygps поднастроил и у меня в середине комнаты 3 спутника может поймать. не ток у окна
<skai-falkorr> baronos: god bless mtk6577
<baronos> в тф говоришь, хмм, интересно, запустится ли у меня сейчас?
<baronos> skai-falkorr ну телефон старенький у меня, и без наворотов. циан гуд конечно, но стоковая хоть v.2,2,2 но работает как часики :)
<skai-falkorr> ну я циан и не пробовал ставить:)просто рутанул стоковую.даж не перепрошивал ниче. кроме рекавери
<baronos> пока и не надо, юзай так, там конечно много вкусняшек для настройки и разгона :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: да и обещают в январе-феврале 4.1 выпустить официальный
<skai-falkorr> уже бетки вышли:)
<baronos> вообще классно :)
<skai-falkorr> хотя я камеру на 441 от 442 поставил - вообще красота. hdr, настройки, панорамные съемки
<skai-falkorr> вкуснота
<baronos> сделаю инет и соберу дройда для ноута :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дройда для венды выпустили
<baronos> skai-falkorr ссылка есть?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/01/25/windowsandroid-is-a-working-effort-to-run-android-natively-within-windows/
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> батя тут задачку задал
<shenmue> к  какой расе относятся арабы ... даже не знаю как гугл спросить
<baronos> к туркам наверно
<shenmue> не.. есть индоевропейцы, негроиды и монголойды
<baronos> и евреи
<shenmue> индоевропейцы они
<skai-falkorr> так. душик
<skai-falkorr> но не сейчас
<Alagos> Обновил ядро. Поставил acpi=off первый раз вот запустилось нормально. Сейчас еще пару раз запустить попробую.
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> как настроиить вертикальную синхронизацию на HD4000
<shenmue> хд4000 это что?
<Alagos> 10 из 10 запусков успешны на новом ядре с acpi=off
<andrex> shenmue, intel hd4000
<shenmue> аж 10 раз ребутнулся =)
<andrex> а могет и амд)
<Alagos> shenmue: раньше хватало и 2-3 раз чтобы понять что часто виснет.
<shenmue> andrex народ так спрашивает как будто все знают о всех железках в мире
<Alagos> acpi=off вообще безопасно для системы?
<andrex> NoOova, колись давай, что там у тебя за хд4к
<NoOova> Ivy bridge - intel HD 400
<NoOova> 4000
<NoOova> Печально как то.. в винде и тубо-буст процессор повыше гоняет
<NoOova> и настроить видео можно
<NoOova> неужели тут не поиграть... в стиме вот кс 1.6 вышел - запускаю а там слайды =(
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<NoOova> хм а как мне поможет ман по настройке х-сервера:
<NoOova> ну тоесть кроме +-vsync =)
<NoOova> хочется же ещё всякие параметры поизменять
<NoOova> вот чтото похожее
<NoOova> http://communities.intel.com/message/113879#113879
<NoOova> так... надо остановить х-сервер
<snql> # [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf /* || echo "Жив"
<snql> -_-
<NoOova> тест
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Fail!
<NoOova> Урааа у меня сновасамый лучший чат
<NoOova> вичат!
<NoOova> хм... как бы выгрузить xorg.conf говорят Xorg -config но у меня оно вылетает
<snql> лучший kvirc -_-
<NoOova> говорит что есть куча драйверов, но для всех нельзя создать конфиги
<NoOova> и для intel не создает
<NoOova> блин... не хочу в lynx гуглить =(((
<andrex> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf создавай)
<NoOova> так я создам и что
<NoOova> мне же его заполнить надо
<NoOova> нельзя просто ак взять и заполнить xorg.conf отбалды
<snql> нельзя так просто взять и сгенерировать xorg средствами утилит идущими с драйвером видеокарты
<NoOova> был бы этот драйвер в виде чего то
<NoOova> я его не видел и не трогал
<NoOova> ни конфигуратора ничего
<NoOova> жесть какаято
<NoOova> 7 фтп в контр-страйк 1.6!!!!!
<NoOova> фпс
<NoOova> Иви бридж, 22 нанометра технологии все дела... конфигуратор для линукса не могут сделать!!!!
<skai-falkorr> уря:)откалибровал батарейкус на дройде:)
<snql> нынче калибровка сложной занятие и требует больше действий, чем удаление одного файла -_-
<snql> поздравляю
<NoOova> а как проверить загрузится xorg.conf или нет
<NoOova> ага... наверное просто написать Xorg в консоли
<NoOova> и посомтреть лог
<NoOova> Хм а какой Screen выбирается если их несколько:
<skai-falkorr> baronos: hit and run посмотри:)
<NoOova> так приятно сворачивать и разворачивать игрушки
<NoOova> наконец то
<NoOova> наконец то они развертываются после сворачивания!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: они так мило перемывают косточки толерантности:)
<[Raiden]> h264 устарел http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35933
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он уже дня два как устарел
<skai-falkorr> если не больше
<[Raiden]> ))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<skai-falkorr> 25гб на убунту ван+56гб на дропбоксе+5гб на гуглодрайве...
<skai-falkorr> куда мне столько
<andrex> гугл драйв бекапить
<shenmue> еще есть яндекс диск и вообще полно халявы в сети
<shenmue> тока я не понял смысла в облачных хранилищах. точнее ихнее применение
<[Raiden]> я использую иногда как файлообменник.
<[Raiden]> как бэкап пока нет. Локального хватает
<[Raiden]> больше всего нравится яндекс диск, т.к. там есть поддержка вебдав.
<[Raiden]> у гугла нету
<[Raiden]> ещё у мс скайдрайв
<[Raiden]> есть
<shenmue> вебдав это загрузка с веба?
<[Raiden]> это протокол для обмена и монтирования
<skai-falkorr> ну яд я за облако не считаю
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0127/h_1359296717_8523560_f0ae9851b2.png
<shenmue> жалка вот к примеру не сделали такую весчь. пока твой ком простаивает его мощность помогает кому то еще. что то навроде такого мирового кластера из всех компов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вебдав у них скорее минус, чем плюс. тормозной ужасно
<[Raiden]> для меня плюс.
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а такое есть. добровольные программы.
<Anton2d> да-да пробовал я этот вебудав ;(  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200180.msg1621674#msg1621674
<shenmue> жалко не обязательные
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если один два файла за раз кидать. а попробуй посинкать чтот посложнее - так сразу колом встает
<[Raiden]> мне добавить нечего. Мне по прежнему вебдав удобен.
<skai-falkorr> ну и слава богу:)
<skai-falkorr> а то ты мог начать выдавать свое дежурное "мне удобно - значит всем удобно" :)
<shenmue> skai-falkorr он думает как бы к этому кеды приписать
<shenmue> kde, землетрясение в корее, и открытие нового изотопа. что их объединяет?  спросите у райдена =)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: слабо заткнуть его, найдя какое нить интересное и смешное событие, объединяющее все эти три вещи?:)
<[Raiden]> самсунг поддерживает тулкит на котором строится е17. Вот и землетрясение. Боги гневаются.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это все?а то я вылетел. может чтото упустил
<skai-falkorr> кроме последней фразы
<[Raiden]> у нас фактически есть 3-й тулкит для линукс. На мой взгляд к счастью что на нем почти нет софта кроме входящего в е17.
<[Raiden]> Даже если он супер легкий и оптимизированный, он нам не нужен, т.к. третий, а нужен 1.
<skai-falkorr> ну и страшный он тоже.
<skai-falkorr> кути хоть функциональные. хоть и страшные
<[Raiden]> кути можно нарядить как угодно. Ограничивает только то, что гтк не умеет подстраиваться. Приходится ограничивать себя оксигеном и ещё парой тем )
<[Raiden]> что бы было +- одинаково
<skai-falkorr> ну кутешные темы страшные
<skai-falkorr> слишком железные.неуютные
<skai-falkorr> субъективно
<[Raiden]> субъективно после перехода с винды, гтк вызывает рвотный рефлекс. Вф просто привыкли к тому как оно выглядит )
<[Raiden]> Вот кстати закос http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0127/h_1359297775_8824563_822bf6292d.png
<skai-falkorr> мне после венды гтк нравится
<skai-falkorr> субъективно - только у тебя вызывает рвотный рефлекс.так и говори за себя
<skai-falkorr> кути тоже тошнотворны
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и закос подо что?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: под венду?
<[Raiden]> Мне 1 маковод сказал что считает оксигел лучшей темой деолтной виденной в линуксе. Я ему верю )
<[Raiden]> конечно нет, под гтк :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это ни разу не похоже на гтк
<skai-falkorr> ни на второе ни на третье
<skai-falkorr> ни контроллы, ни кнопки
<skai-falkorr> если это закос, то жигули - закос под феррари
<[Raiden]> это очень похоже на муррин и т.д. почти на 90% тем от гтк похоже.
<[Raiden]> они цвет меняют и называют это новой темой )
<skai-falkorr> ни разу на муринэ не похоже:)
<skai-falkorr> зы. в кедах половина тем - смена цвета и добавление прозрачностей
<skai-falkorr> и что?
<[Raiden]> да ну )
<skai-falkorr> ну да. по крайней мере те, которые в топах отображались полгодика назад
<skai-falkorr> листать всю помойку, чтобы откопать бриллиант - как то было лень
<skai-falkorr> дефолт одинаково отвратен:)
<skai-falkorr> смысла менять не видел
<[Raiden]> вспомнил на что это похоже, на клеарлокс и целое семейство таких тем.
<skai-falkorr> опять таки. на клерлукс особенно не похоже. ты на кнопки посмотри
<skai-falkorr> или у тебя похожесть заключается в однообразии цветов?
<skai-falkorr> хммм... поставить штоль федорину корю...
<baronos> тышо
<baronos> акстись :)
<skai-falkorr> ну все хвалят системдэ
<baronos> ну так то да, пуля :)
<skai-falkorr> а вдруг на моем старом железе будет шустрым?
<[Raiden]> все хвалят? :)
<skai-falkorr> im too old for this stuff
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0127/h_1359298543_5352144_0bfab61a56.png
<andrex> грят он не совсем удобен в плане пользования
<skai-falkorr> andrex: гномощель же
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ты давно с наказанием сидишь?
<andrex> сутки, да пущай, мне и так норм)
<skai-falkorr> @devoice andrex
<skai-falkorr> andrex: фиг тебе. плюс еще заслужить надо:-Р
<andrex> так о каком филье ещё бы ляпнуть)
<andrex> м*
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут фильм то?
<[Raiden]> хвалят системд только кто с ним реально не сталкивался
<skai-falkorr> тебя я за грамотность особую наказал
<andrex> skai-falkorr, а за что ты мне тогда войс то дал?
<andrex> аа
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нуу хз. думаю, поттеринг то его знает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: сталкивался поди
<[Raiden]> Поттеринг автор )
<[Raiden]> авторы всё хвалят.
<andrex> грамотность это моя слабина
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мигель же обсираль свою мону
<[Raiden]> Мигель вообще странный. Я думаю ему всё пофиг, он просто искал способы как можно заработать программисту мексиканцу и не жить на улице. Он мог бы и черта лысого ради этого написать.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не мог. вин8 еще тогда не задумывали
<[Raiden]> в сша в просторных домах живут только в кино ) А наделе кто как ) начиная с помойки.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у них бездомный может в церкви переночевать
<skai-falkorr> у нас церковь - это бизнес-центр. там только продавать вещи и брать взятки можно
<[Raiden]> 1 может быть )
<[Raiden]> а 100 могут? :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8774149
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: shelter работают на массовость. обычно 20-50 человек на церковку средней величины
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не читай лор. они врут
<[Raiden]> там есть ссылки на источники. Так что я  дуамю ты мне врёшь )
<[Raiden]> думаю*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: они врут.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: примерно на том же уровне, что и политики
<skai-falkorr> ибо "убунтуфон выйдет без магазина приложений" != "убунтуфон вначале выйдет без магазина приложений"
<skai-falkorr> одно слово, но разница то большая
<skai-falkorr> инишиал ран без магазина не значит, что его не будет потом
<skai-falkorr> лор всегда был категоричен ради громких 4.2 заголовков
<[Raiden]> У каноникал просто нету приложений для мобильника, помимо тех котоыре есть в гугплей.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а причем тут гуглплей?
<skai-falkorr> с каких пор он стал совместимым?
<[Raiden]> совместным для кого?
<[Raiden]> убунтуфон сделан на основе андройда
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и откуда ты взял слово совместный?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну и что?
<[Raiden]> я взял? :)
<skai-falkorr> 22:11:13 skai-falkorr | с каких пор он стал совместимым?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты взял
<[Raiden]> а.. дейсвительно )
<[Raiden]> а с каких пор он не совместим для андройда?
<shenmue> "Данная броня никогда не ломается, но и не защищает вас." хы... тогда нафига она нужна?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если все, что ыт знаешь об убунтуфоне ты взял с лора... прекрати его читать:)оно основано на андроиде, но совместимо в той степени, как андроедоприложения совместимы с убунтопакетами
<shenmue> не понимаю я некоторых модостроителей конечно
<[Raiden]> ты на значки посмотри http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=An4S1Ug6QE0#t=440s
<[Raiden]> и всё поёмешь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в убунтофоне нет дальвика. и поддержки андроедоприложений не будет. это не отменяет права разрабов написать свое приложение, но магического инструмента-транслятора приложений с андроедожабы на убунтуфонокуэмель не
<skai-falkorr> будет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и что значки?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или значок фейсбука можно использовать для фейсбука только под андроедом?
<skai-falkorr> япелю не говори. они разорятся на патентных исках так
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0127/h_1359299723_2792031_f5dd932156.png
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и?
<[Raiden]> мейл, карты скайп
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты видео смотрел?
<[Raiden]> всё от андройда
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не от андроеда
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: интеграция вебапов не запрещает использовать карты и мейл
<[Raiden]> каноникал написала свой клиент к гуглмапс?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты посмотри видео
<[Raiden]> тебя надо спросить зачем )
<skai-falkorr> умнее станешь.задавать такие глупости перестанешь
<skai-falkorr> они рассказывали про webapps
<skai-falkorr> которые можно использовать помимо приложений отдельных
<skai-falkorr> любую страничку превратив в вебапп
<skai-falkorr> это у них киллер фича
<skai-falkorr> об этмо в видео было
<skai-falkorr> ты посмотри
<[Raiden]> Нет не буду. Если так, то он вообще не нужен )
<skai-falkorr> ну мало ли. замес тизена и бады пойдет
<skai-falkorr> всяко функциональней
<[Raiden]> у бады есть самсунг аппс , где можно скачать то что есть под баду
<skai-falkorr> только там очень мало чего есть.а тут хотяб вебапсы можно наделать. учитывая тенденцию переноса всего и вся в веб - хоть какой то функционал
<[Raiden]> кстати вопрос есть, в даше вроде есть поиск, какой индекс используется и есть ли настройки какие папки не индексировать
<[Raiden]> ?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: zeitgeist
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: настройки есть
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai-falkorr> в системных настройках пункт приватность
<skai-falkorr> ну помимо конфигов зейтгейста
<skai-falkorr> но нафиг, если есть удобная гуевая утилита
<skai-falkorr> записывать, запретить записывать, вайтлисты папок, приложений, удаление истории. все, что надо
<skai-falkorr> *блеклисты-вайтлисты
<skai-falkorr> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.ru/2013/01/new-compton-ppa.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<skai-falkorr> очередной лайтвейв композитный менеджер
<[Raiden]> студенты не могут написать  сложный програмный продукт и прячут сей факт под словами лекгкий и минималистичный.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты ожидал чегот тяжелого для лубунты?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тут не в студентах дело.а в образе лубунты, как легкого и минималистичного
<[Raiden]> Я ожидаю то что хотя бы перекроет кде. Или хотя бы догонит.
<Scrimmer> artus, срочна
<Scrimmer> 1 1
<skai-falkorr> крышку гроба?мы все это ждем
<[Raiden]> иначе нет смысла даже смотреть
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага. ставьте двигатель от самолета на мотоцикл:)этож весь смысл:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гиперкомпенсация?:)
<[Raiden]> кде для десктопа - уменя десктоп. Ставить на него лубунту , зачем? я это уже всё видел когда был молодым и пользовался вин95.
<[Raiden]> в прошлом веке
<skai-falkorr> а если у тебя старый десктоп? его выбрасывать и покупать новый, если тебе надо только тексты писать?скажи это любому начальнику на работе. насмеши его:)
<skai-falkorr> машины и мотоциклы - отличная метафора. доставлять пиццу можно и на мопеде. удобно, экономично и быстро (юрко). машина комфортней, но стоять в пробках и платить бензин с налогами - выгоды не будет от развозки пиццы:)
<skai-falkorr> и говорить "машины для дорог. я езжу по дорогам. а ваши мотоциклы - прошлый век, когда дороги были узкими" - это глупо:)
<[Raiden]> Я не считаю свой старый комп мопедом. Это многофункциональынй грузовик.
<skai-falkorr> ну и что?использовать газ 66 для доставки пиццы - это излишне накладно все равно:)
<skai-falkorr> а я говорю про те, которые должны выполнять одну функцию. про мопеды:)
<[Raiden]> кто хочет готовить только пиццу - пусть покупает мопед - я не против. А я хчу делать практически всё что возможно на компьютере.
<[Raiden]> и всё что доступно в 2013 году
<[Raiden]> а не в прошлом веке
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем покупать?если он в гараже стоит. а ты советуешь его выбрасывать и покупать мерседес, потому что 2013 год на дворе
<skai-falkorr> а нафига, если он работает и без замены.
<skai-falkorr> ладно.мне скучно. что посмотреть скачать?
<[Raiden]> если стоит в гараже, знаит уже не нужен, морально устарел и пусть так и остаётся.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Последнее что я смотрел , были филмы на тему войны. Наркомовский обоз и  Легавый.
<skai-falkorr> ага.морально устарел.а потом подходит жена и говорит: "я решила развозить пиццу. дай мне свой хаммер". ты ей дашь хаммер, чтобы она стояла в пробках и работала на бензин или выдашь модем и она будет счастлива?
<[Raiden]> сериалы точнее
<skai-falkorr> публикХД злодеи
<skai-falkorr> вывесили фон скайфола, а блюрейку еще не выложили
<skai-falkorr> тока двд
<skai-falkorr> рутор тож гады. двд трех богатырей есть, а блю реек нима
<[Raiden]> ещё не факт что у тебя купят пиццу , когда увидят на какой рдафой фигне ты её развозишь ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а она не ржавая. на ней не вин95. на ней свеженькая красивая лубунта. твой мопед покрашен краской и блестит как новый:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а какие сериалы новые вышли интересные?
<NoOova> блин как бы отключитьэту чертову авторазгонялку процессора
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: де?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Могу только сказат ьчто Fringe завершился )
<NoOova> Turbo Boost вроде как называется
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эт да.
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: биос
<NoOova> на i5, ivy bridge
<NoOova> нету там
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: там всегда есть опция
<[Raiden]> в биосе
<skai-falkorr> есть
<skai-falkorr> ищи. в подпунктах могут прятать
<NoOova> там в биосе 5 пунктов
<skai-falkorr> могут навать по другому
<NoOova> всего
<skai-falkorr> но есть
<NoOova> ультрабук...
<skai-falkorr> и?
<skai-falkorr> все равно есть
<NoOova> я уже и биос другой прошивал
<tagezi> всем привет
<NoOova> а как может нахываться?
<NoOova> привет
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а как бог на душу положит. оверклок, турбобуст, спид энчансер. я встречал вообще названия не намекающие, только описание давало подсказку, что это оно
<[Raiden]> а почему ты хочешь отключить?
<NoOova> потому что оно понижает скорость до 800 мгц
<NoOova> и любая игрушка лагает
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: и?
<[Raiden]> в прочем, лучше в ручную погнать)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: дык поставь утилиту от производителя
<skai-falkorr> чтобы оно не только понижало, но и повышало при нагрузке
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: или жупитер, если ты в линухе
<[Raiden]> понижает не турбобуст
<NoOova> и я хочу иметь свои номинальные 1.7 ггц вместо этого чуда
<[Raiden]> ьурбобуст только повышает
<NoOova> юпитер кажется для асууусов
<NoOova> ееепс
<shenmue> вот что за мода такая прятать содержимое форума авторизацией на сайте?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он выставляет минимум и управляет нагрузкой с повышением процентов максимум до 20 сверх номинала
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но шагов много
<[Raiden]> понижают технологии acpi
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: жупитер для всех. жупитер-суппорт-ееепц - для асусов
<shenmue> я ведь либо поищю еще где нибуть инфу либо зарегюсь, посмотрю и забуду этот сайт навсегда
<[Raiden]> если выключить только турбобуст, то у тебя будет максимум номинал, а понижаться будет всеравно.
<[Raiden]> в общем функцию энергосбережения ещё найти надо
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он овсе равно либо в биосе настраивается, либо утилитой от производителя. и название не будет содержать намека на acpi в 99% случаев:)
<[Raiden]> либо настроить ацпи в /etc
<NoOova> так это уже интереснее
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а для иви бриджа ее и искать не надо. это фича архитектуры
<[Raiden]> ye lf? z chfpe crfpfk d ,bjct
<[Raiden]> я сразу сказал чт ов биосе
<NoOova> кажется был какойто демон который следил за нагрузкой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ее может не быть в биосе.
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ставь жупитер
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: он настраивает все эти демоны. и управление у него простое
<[Raiden]> обычн оесть
<skai-falkorr> кстати о жупитере
<skai-falkorr> вот что я забыл поставить ан 13.04
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на ноутах обычно нет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: там биос малонастраиваемый
<NoOova> хм.. так а мне этот юпитер собирать?
<[Raiden]> у тебя привычка лечить отвечаюх, а не спрашивающих
<NoOova> там есть src.rpm
<[Raiden]> в итоге получаются не ответы, а флуд
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ему я уже дал ответ:)не хочет поставить жупитер - пусть мучается
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter?field.series_filter=quantal
<[Raiden]> не нужен ему никакой жупитер
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а ппа для негров?
<NoOova> опаю
<NoOova> щаас
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ему надо чтото простое и понятное для настройки параметров этих. ему нужен жупитер,а не конфиги ковырять
<NoOova> так на лаунчаде старье
<NoOova> буду собирать
<NoOova> с сурсфорджа
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: tve ye;yj htibnm gjcnfdktyye. pflfxe? f dvtcnj jndtnf vyt ghb[jlbncz jndtxfnm nt,t )
<[Raiden]> решить задачу нужно ,а вместо ответа , мне приходитя с тобой спорить
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: одной версией старше:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: задача уже решена:)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ставь с ппа:)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: не так уж и критично одна версия
<NoOova> Кстати а такой вопрос
<NoOova> какой у вас ДЕ?
<baronos> гш
<andrex> unity gsh openbox
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ВАСИМНАЦАТЬ САНТИМЕТРАВ А ЧТО
<skai-falkorr> NoOova:  какая ж разница в де:)
<[Raiden]> NoOova: можешь поискать файлик   /etc/init.d/ondemand и заменить в строке echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ  ,  на слово  performance
<[Raiden]> и частота не будет скидыватсья
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: и когда тебе надо будет, чтобы он долго работал от батарейки - ты не вспомнишь, что ты там менял и где. и будет у тебя кирпич, когда он так нужен:)ну и гибкого управления не будет
<baronos> гы, мощный кин рок-н-ролльщик :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты его ток посмотрел?:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: пересматриваю с переводом гоблина)
<skai-falkorr> гай ричи фигни не наснимает
<skai-falkorr> baronos: да оно и в оригинале не плохо
<NoOova> Ничего себе
<baronos> ну у меня английский к сожалению не такой rfr e nt,z)
<NoOova> Спасибо, Скай(яй-яй) =)))))))))))
<baronos> как у тебя*
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: управление устройствами, дисплеями, разрешением - это как бонус в утилитке
<NoOova> я пользовался на моем стареньком EeePC 1005
<NoOova> Мне как то не очень понравилось
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить знает что такое "ротань"? :)
<skai-falkorr> ну на старенькой ееепц что угодно не понравится. он сам не нравится
<NoOova> Щаас запустим контру и поглядим
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: мудрец знает
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: выставил максимум перформанс?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: это привет, написанный в темноте )
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: shift на 1 символ
<Onkeltem> 1 кнопку)
<NoOova> Ага
<NoOova> потом зарядку подключил
<NoOova> и потом снова поставил =)
<Onkeltem> все вечерний ротань тамщемта
<NoOova> оно мне само переключает! Сказка!
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ты можешь в конфиге жупитера это поменять:)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а можешь его патерны переделать под свой вкус:)
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6432574_460s_v1.jpg
<NoOova> там жаль в процессор зашито что если температура больше чего-то то принулительно понижать
<NoOova> блин печально =(
<NoOova> яне верю что такая система не может нормально тянуть контру 1.6
<NoOova> фпс проседает до ужасно мелкого
<baronos> какая? убунту 12.10 небось?)
<NoOova> да
<baronos> выкинь её
<NoOova> ну как убунту....
<NoOova> минт
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: 12.10?хех
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: надейся.
<NoOova> минт 14
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: только вот меса 9 тебя не поймет.
<NoOova> но он поидее на убунте
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: и пофиг ей на все твои надежды
<NoOova> я тебя не понимаю
<NoOova> честно хоть и очень пытаюсь
<NoOova> в чем у меня сейчас проблема:
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ставь 12.04 или 13.04. в первом меса 8, отлично работающая с интелловскими карточками. во втором меса 9 уже пропатченная, чтобы работать с интелловскими карточками
<NoOova> так блин...... у меня не убунта.. а минт основанный на убунте
<NoOova> может мне проще самому чтото пропатчить?
<baronos> и выкинь всякие поделки
<NoOova> и что поставит?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: поставь хорг эджерс ппа для интела
<baronos> фиг знает что минт там намутил да пропатчил
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: вроде в него уже вошло
<NoOova> линух фром скратч?
<NoOova> кстати дай ка я обновление системы сделаю
<NoOova> что за xorg-edgers-ppa?
<NoOova> так и гуглить?
<baronos> на ланчпаде найди
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/intel-graphics-updates?field.series_filter=quantal
<NoOova> сложно... я в tty3 с вичата
<skai-falkorr> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/intel-graphics-updates
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: тада вот тебе для add-apt-repository
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: дальше справишься?
<NoOova> надеюсь)))
<baronos> sudo не забудь :D
<NoOova> А ничего что я на минт от убунты ставлю что-то?
<NoOova> это же как в дебиан ставить убунтовские пакеты
<baronos> нет
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<skai-falkorr> ну или вот самое свежее
<skai-falkorr> не 10 недельной давности
<skai-falkorr> а то в интел ппа тока релизные. и там сейчас ток q4
<skai-falkorr> 2013q1 еще не вышло
<skai-falkorr> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<baronos> хочу набор для гольфа, чтоб дома гонять :)
<NoOova> так. ещё раз =)
<NoOova> что мне ставить?
<NoOova> ппа ubuntu-x-swat я добавил
<baronos> убунту 12.04 или 13.04 :)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: сначала ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/intel-graphics-updates
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: если не спасет - то  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  вот свежее
<NoOova> ага и обновить систему
<skai-falkorr> добавил и обновляй систему
<NoOova> окей
<NoOova> тогда я ставлю обновляться и пошел за сыром для пиццы =)
<NoOova> я уже представляю как спустя пару месяцев после таки манипуляций в очередной раз появятся проблемы зависимостей
<NoOova> типа вам надо такую версию libc а у вас такая. идите в попу
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ну последнее ппа обновляет все компоненты
<skai-falkorr> а первое - только дрова.а через пару месяцев будет кошерное 13.04, которое отлично работает с дровами штеуда
<skai-falkorr> .04 релизы как всегда удачней
<skai-falkorr> завтра авось дома будет кошегный wifi на 52 мегабита:)
<skai-falkorr> уря:)прошай модемка от мегафони
<skai-falkorr> телефонку рутанул и настроил как сказку - жрать батарейку и врать о ее размере перестало. и красиво выглядит.да еще и вифи. прям все няшно:)осталось тока карточку гигов на 16 добыть
<baronos> я бы оставил мегафонку на телефоне, дабы чтоб где нить быть на 3г если нет вайфай))
<skai-falkorr> ну у меня тарифец 3г на основной симке не злостный
<skai-falkorr> да и там безлимит телефонный подрубить можно. всяко дешевле, чем 600р в месяц
<baronos> я за 400 надыбал приблизительный безлимит :)
<skai-falkorr> ну вот я про него и говорю прижмет - его взять кошерней.там хоть и смс и звонки есть
<NoOova>  а у меня халявный вайфай по туннелю на пингах =) :-P
<NoOova> 4 месца уже 2 халявных мегабита
<NoOova> точнее халявный инет по туннелю на пингах через вайфай который не ограничивает поумолчанию скорость, до момента авторищации через веб
<NoOova> который режет все протоколы кроме icmp
<NoOova> Блин че за хрень
<tagezi> где?
<NoOova> Фпс 99 везде висит
<NoOova> потом раз и провисает до 30-40-50
<NoOova> потом снова 99
<NoOova> и не важно в меню гдето или на середине карты
<NoOova> раз в секунду стабильно
<NoOova> 99 - провисание - 99 - провисание - ............
<tagezi> мож проц подвисает?
<tagezi> типа ты его перегрел, как пример
<NoOova> 60 градусов много?
<NoOova> да хз может быть конечно
<tagezi> эм..у меня выше 45 не подымается... если я не компилирую
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<[Raiden]> 60 градусов это мало
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/elegant-image-viewer-photo-sees-new.html
<[Raiden]> если вам еог надоел...
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: быстро грузицца?
<[Raiden]> Я не смотрел. У меня gwenview
<Kyshtynbai> а я давно ищу смотрелку и ни одна линуксовая мне не нравится :( .
<snql> оо класс, думал порты usb сгорели
<snql> ни с того ни с сего перестали подавать 5В, а теперь снова работает
<Kyshtynbai> Нда). У меня это photo фотки не открывает :) .
<snql> где сборку убунты под i386 спрятали?
<snql> скачивал i386 а определяется она в системе как i686
<snql> гнусные обманщики :|
<Scrimmer> artus, 1 1
<mva> snql: ты двоечник
<snql> mva: это по поводу прекращения поддержки i386?
<mva> mva@note ~ % i386 uname -m
<mva> i686
<[Raiden]> snql: сборки убунты для 386 процессоров нет,  i386 означает всю линейку 32бит процев от интел и аналогов, включая i686 и при компиляции используются некотоыре оптимизации, так что реалько скорее всего будет работать не ниже чем на pentium
<snql> [Raiden]: так а софт какой мне подходит 32 или 64?
<[Raiden]> 32
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0128/h_1359317954_3690808_b9c939a1b4.png
<[Raiden]> лыжное облако http://kr.lgecloud.com/en/getstarted/pc/
<[koshka]> :3
<Osleg> re
<Scrimmer> есть веб-программисты ?
<Scrimmer> вопрос есть
<Denver79> как увидеть версию GTK в системе?
<snql> gnome-shell --version ?
<Denver79> unity
<Denver79> GNOME Shell 3.6.2
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show libgtk-3-0
<[Raiden]> https://i.minus.com/isxY6j6IavKLM.gif
<Osleg> Scrimmer: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Osleg> cat ../logs/bbox.log
<Osleg> эээ
<Osleg> Scrimmer: и вопросы лучше задавать в паблик
<Scrimmer> это офтоп
<Osleg> а тут всё равно скучно
<Osleg> и нет, я не веб разработчик, я просто разработчик, но если чем смогу то помогу
<Osleg> может быть...
<Osleg> ;)
<Scrimmer> мне интересна примерная цена разработки такого сайта - http://boomstarter.ru/
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: http://dropmefiles.com/iDhjj тут две стр выдало английского )
<Scrimmer> ибо есть заказчик, нужен клон данного функционала
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show libgtk-3-0 |grep Ver
<Osleg> лично я меньше чем за 800$ не взялся бы...
<Osleg> да и то наврядли :)
<Scrimmer> всеголишь 800$
<Scrimmer> ?
<Scrimmer> а сайт ваще сложный ?
<Scrimmer> в плане разработки ?
<Osleg> блин копия кикстартера йоптить
<Osleg> а это зависит
<Osleg> 800 это минимум
<Osleg> с минимум функционала
<[Raiden]> шаблон небось какой котоырй забили чем надо за пол часа.
<[Raiden]> )
<Denver79> [Raiden]: ~$ apt-cache show libgtk-3-0 |grep Ver
<Denver79> Version: 3.6.0-0ubuntu3.2
<Denver79> Version: 3.6.0-0ubuntu3 Тройка да?
<Osleg> не в шаблоне дело
<Scrimmer> шаблон - дело отдельно
<Osleg> Denver79: 3.6
<Scrimmer> главная - цена разработки самого движка
<Osleg> написано ведь :)
<[Raiden]> Denver79: ну да. гтк2 правда в убунте тоже есть, но имя пакета другое
<Osleg> Scrimmer: всё зависит от требуемого персонала
<[Raiden]> libgtk2.0-0
<Osleg> и 1 человек, если функционал нужен как у кикстартера (на этом *кхм* копаться не стал) то 1 человек будет делать очень долго и возмет очень дорого
<Osleg> студия справиться месяца за 2
<Osleg> будет стоить около 2 килобаксов
<Osleg> может больше
<Osleg> а хорошая студия справиться за месяц
<Osleg> но будет около 3.5 килобаксов
<Osleg> ну и так далее :)
<Scrimmer> ясненько
<Scrimmer> благодарю
<Osleg> всегда пожалуйста
<Osleg> понадобиться студия - стучись в личку ;)
<Scrimmer> пиши)
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/145d3G5u3R8/download-airdroid-2-apk-now-with-remote.html
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-20
<kashel> всем привет
<aleksei`> утра )
<andrex> не ври вечер уже)
<SergeyIT> день, договорились?
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> У меня странная штука происходит, система не позволяет выполнить скрипт
<OnkelTem> apparmor что-ли?
<OnkelTem> Скрипт расположен на втором физическом диске, который примонтирован
<OnkelTem> который дополнительный, не системный
<OnkelTem> Примонтирован вот так: /dev/sdb1 on /data type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<OnkelTem> Oh, noexec
<snql> панки хой джедаи, готс андед!
<OnkelTem> майдаунс дай
<andrex> это по гитлировски?
<andrex> noexec недает походу
<andrex> SergeyIT, Waidmanns Heil
<OnkelTem> andrex: да, он. Только не пойму откуда он взялся
<andrex> ыыы
<OnkelTem> options были просто 'defaults'
<andrex> ну перемонтируй с exec
<OnkelTem> потом я зачем-то дописал ,users
<OnkelTem> перемонтировал
<OnkelTem> и получил этот букет: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev
<andrex> f hfpltk ckexftv yt ynac rfrjqybnm&
<andrex> a раздел случаем не нтфс какой нить?
<OnkelTem> Ха. Точняк. Если к defaults дописать users, вместо этого добавляются те три опции
<OnkelTem> andrex: /dev/sdb1 on /data type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<andrex> во я слепошарик
<andrex> да увидел уже
<OnkelTem> Я вот не пойму, если какой-то скрипт выполняется кроном и просто на stdout что-то выводит, это что - не появляется в syslog?
<OnkelTem> Или хотя бы anacron хоть как-то отмечает в syslog скрипты, которые он запускает?
<OnkelTem> У меня в cron.daily есть кастомный скрипт trim (который для ssd полезен, чтобы TRIM делать)
<OnkelTem> Я сейчас пересматриваю логи за две недели и ни одного упоминания этого скрипта
<OnkelTem> С каких пор Linux стал таким cryptic?
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: А ты уверен что он выполняется? Поидее в auth должен падать запуск этого крипта
<ctrlok> *скрипта.
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: auth? Сейчас гляну
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: нет там ничего. И я уверен, что выполняется cron.daily (это есть в syslog), но не уверен, что [корректно] выполняется мой trim скрипт
<ctrlok> ну там вообще ест отчеты о логине рута для запуска крона
<OnkelTem> А, ну это там есть
<OnkelTem> мне нужно упоминание именно моего скрипта
<OnkelTem> читаю ман по anacron
<ctrlok> ну сделай в  скрипте echo `date` > /tmp/lastrun
<ctrlok> но ваще должно логироваться
<ctrlok> в сислоге, например
<ctrlok> ./syslog:Jan 20 10:04:01 ip-10-236-181-103 CRON[19123]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/curl  http://localhost:4567/list > /tmp/yaml)
<ctrlok> зайди в вар лог и сделай сто-то типа grep -Ri cron ./
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: вот именно что у тебя это обычная запись из кронтаба
<OnkelTem> а тут - скрипты лежащие в /etc/cron.daily/
<ctrlok> та какая разница. оно ж инключит
<OnkelTem> Только что запустил anacron -n (чтобы сейчас выполнился)
<ctrlok> *инклюдит
<OnkelTem> нет, тут как-то иначе. И не пойму как
<ctrlok> не
<ctrlok> инклюлит
<ctrlok> я спецом ман посмотрел
<OnkelTem> Короче, в syslog ничего не пишется, за исключением того, что anacron запустил какую-то работу
<OnkelTem> а потом закончил
<OnkelTem> никаких промежуточных данных ни от одного из десятка дефолтных скриптов и от одного моего
<OnkelTem> По ходу anacron вообще не работает на 12.04
<OnkelTem> Вот это лажа
<OnkelTem> Я только что запустил свой скрипт и он отрабатывает больше чем за минуту
<ctrlok> тю блин, не заметил сразу что ты анакрон юзаешь
<OnkelTem> при этом анакрон выполняет daily tasks за секунды
<OnkelTem> я ничего специально не юзаю
<OnkelTem> у меня всё из коробки. 12.04.3 LTS
<ctrlok> ну повесь таск в обычный крон и посмотри как он отрабатывает
<OnkelTem> Это то понятно. Ясно что выполнится
<OnkelTem> Мне непонятно почему Убунта из коробки игнорит все 10 скриптов, которые там идут
<andrex> куда это мы бегали? :)
<[Raiden]> кому вопрос
<andrex> ьебе
<andrex> т
<[Raiden]> гуглял, в винде был и т.д.
<rapidsp> ку
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], а закусил?
<rapidsp> а время в VB как то можно отвязать от хоста?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я не пил.
<[Raiden]> У меня новое устройство, смотрел софт к нему виндовый.
<[Raiden]> вд сделала новую утилитку для бекапа и диагностики внешних хдд.
<[Raiden]> под вин и мак традиционно
<snql> панки хой джедаи, готс андед!
<[Raiden]> 3.13 ядро вышло
<snql> [Raiden]: дикретки научили выключаться?
<snql> ati
<[Raiden]> ну да, давно. Только как всегда через ж. Без какого-либо софта в виде книпки отключить )
<[Raiden]> чего-то в /proc надо перетыкать, в каком-то файле.
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> Если хотите, могу высыпать немного критики на линь. На внешний девайс с нтфс , на коотырй в винде пишется 24.9мб\с , в лине пинется рывками от 300кб до 6мб.
<[Raiden]> и ещё видимо из-за ио подлагивает ифейс, хотя по сути 1 поток копирования
<[Raiden]> надо будет попробовать кастомное 3.13
<brestows> а вот знаешь я вставляю флешку с ext3 в винду а она не может на нее скинуть ничего, странно налине как то шустро все работает :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну, устройство уже размеченным продаётся в нтфс.
<brestows> не знаю
<brestows> у меня все идет без фс
<[Raiden]> современные внешние хдд от сигейт, вд, идут готовые к применению
<[Raiden]> Это омжно переразбить, но например, я уже использовал ег ои там есть файлы
<[Raiden]> что осложняет
<[Raiden]> и опять же устройство хотелось бы иметь универсальное. И как ты сам заметил, с чтением ext проблемы ещё больше.
<[Raiden]> я 1 время использовал кастомы с другими планировщиками процессов и ио, там лаги из-за дисковой активности были реже
<[Raiden]> чем на деофлтном ядре
<[Raiden]> но далеко не кажыдй пользователь\клиент будет готов к таким донастройкам.
<[Raiden]> на этом критика окончена )
<[Raiden]> и немного позитива, появилтся прогрессбарчик на иконке фм , чего раньше небыло, при действия с файлами
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0120/h_1390236092_2702153_1c11bd108d.png
<brestows> это где такое?
<[Raiden]> в кде )
<brestows> аа
<brestows> вот оно что
<[Raiden]> в икон онли таскбаре
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: у меня на иконке крусадера уже чёрт знает сколько версий отображается прогрессбар.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> Я не им не пользуюсь
<rekcuFniarB> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6332/sq5c.png
<rekcuFniarB> Фича Icon Only Tasks, оно там давно.
<[Raiden]> не так уж и давно
<rekcuFniarB> Давно, давно.
<brestows> на первых парах глючила, сейчас не знаю уже давно не юзал кде
<rekcuFniarB> Я не помню, но уже много мажорных версий кед назад.
<[Raiden]> много мадорных это пол года может быть
<brestows> больше года это точно
<[Raiden]> ж
<tagezi> всем привет
<brestows> привет
<[Raiden]> мне ещё мног офайлов копировать. Сча попробую уже собранное свежайшее ядро. Собирать для теста лень.
<[Raiden]> привет
<snql> [Raiden]: а ты свой блог ведешь?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<snql> как так?
<[Raiden]> хватает чатов
<[Raiden]> и форумов иногда
<[Raiden]> Всё что я мог б ынаписать на блог - уже 100 раз написано на других )
<snql> [Raiden]: ну вот смотри, ты же эксперементатор, нужно делиться своим опытом с миром
<[Raiden]> вынужденный в данный момент. Я хотел бы что бы скорость была хорошей без телодвижений.
<[Raiden]> ребут )
<snql> аминь
<[Raiden]> йес! на 3.13 средняя скорость 33мб\с
<[Raiden]> выше чем в винде
<snql> http://news.tut.by/society/382945.html
<[Raiden]> в общем с ппа взял ядро что бы не собирать
<brestows> есть еще те кто читает новости с тут бай?
<[Raiden]> snql: сюда лучше ближе к топику.
<snql> [Raiden]: я не туда сбросил, не кричать же мне теперь на весь канал "простите"
<snql> brestows: а что тебя конкретно в новостях тут бая не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> иногда стоит )
<brestows> в новостях ничего а вот тут бай..
<snql> brestows: на самом деле это очень хороший ресурс. как пишет правду, так и не боится написать что на самом деле в стране происходит, в отл. от других сми
<snql> горячия линия есть
<snql> пишут собственно ровно до тех пор, пока интеренет-ресурсы не приравняют к сми
<snql> [Raiden]: прости начальник, буду два раза проверять что куда пишу
<brestows> snql не будем спорить о пустом считаю тут бай не очень хорошим новостным порталом, вот и все
<[Raiden]> чем сравнить 2 папки кроме дифф
<[Raiden]> и\или как из первой папки удалит ьвсё, что есть во второй
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в крузадере вроде есть сравнение директорий
<[Raiden]> а где там
<Sergey_IT> в menu edit и там инвертировать выбор
<Sergey_IT> он селектит файлы, которых нет в другой директории
<[Raiden]> кажется в синхронизаторе можно только сравнить, попробую сначала так.
<[Raiden]> да, ура )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], развел зоопарк файлов, а теперь не справиться?
<[Raiden]> вроде того
<Sergey_IT> ужас, 2 месяца на 14.04, а gparted еще не поставил (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: я бывает что-то ставлю не из репов. И некотоыре проекты не готовят пакеты к разрабатываемым версиям.
<[Raiden]> 1 из недостатков бет
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это да, вот и qtcreator кривой пока
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-21
<tarokinoe> Привет всем! Такая байда: хочу зайти через ssh на комп, создал для этого ключи virt_1 и virt_1.pub, скопировал публичный ключ на удаленный комп. Пробую зайти, се равно просит пароль. Смотрю в логи, ssh почему то пытается скормить не virt_1, а id_rsa(по умолчанию имя). КлючÐ
<[Raiden]> сча спят все, врятли будет ответ и ещё у тебя кривой клиент, не умееть разбивать длинные сообщения
<[Raiden]> Оно кочается после Ключ�
<tarokinoe> лан сам пока покопаю
<andrex>  Ð¸Ð¼Ñ ). Ð Ð»Ñ Ñ Ð трололо :D
<andrex> [Raiden], а ты чаго не спиш?
<[Raiden]> днём отоспался
<tarokinoe> Как восстановить пароль на этом канале
<aleksei`> утра )
<snql> панки хой джедаи, готс андед!
<andrex> Hanno4ka, во, тя тут искали
<Hanno4ka> хаюшки
<Hanno4ka> а зачем?
<andrex> а жаюа прогер нада было
<andrex> б*
<andrex> совета хотели спросить)
<Hanno4ka> и зачем же вам понадобился жабапрогер?
 * Hanno4ka пошла искать свои плоскогубцы
<andrex> дак не мне же, да и я както не углублялсо в подроности, нада значит нада
<Hanno4ka> так а кто тогда искал меня?
<andrex> а кто искал тот знает, а я не помню кто это был. OnkelTem  не ты случаем?
<[Raiden]> моя первая убунта http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0121/h_1390306871_3449809_442f3b515b.png
<Hanno4ka> у меня до сих пор лежит диск с лайвсиди девятой убунты))
<[Raiden]> это 7.04.
<Hanno4ka> акей, ты выйграл
<[Raiden]> я просто пояснил
<Hanno4ka> Какие вы не общительные :( ... Сервер и то чаще пингуется... (с)
<[Raiden]> Приток новичков нужен со странными вопросами.
<[Raiden]> У постоянных всё работает либо привыклю ко всем имеющимся глюкам.
<[Raiden]> и особо не о чем сказать )
<OnkelTem> andrex: йа тут
<OnkelTem> нет, я Ханночку не искал. Хотя если я она мне зашлет свои фотографии и рез-ты IQ теста, то может и начну искать!
<OnkelTem> МУАХХАХХА
<Hanno4ka> эмм, а где можно сделать iq тест?
<Hanno4ka> а фотки... я уже кидала сюда. если ты не увидел - свои проблемы. БУГАГА
<Hanno4ka> *твои
<younger_admin> Здравствуйте уважаемые! Не первый день уже мучаюсь, пытаясь решить проблему загрузки с флэшки с 12.10/x64 сервером. Имеется две абсолютно одинаковые железяки - на одной грузится, а на другой - нет.
<younger_admin> could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14 error: variable 'root' isn't set
<younger_admin> could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14
<younger_admin> error: variable 'root' isn't set
<younger_admin> вот так если быть точнее
<younger_admin> проскакивает в миллисекунды
<younger_admin> в EFI/BOOT есть парочка других *.efi, но биос их категорически отказывается видеть
<younger_admin> anyone help me? 8)
<[Raiden]> у меня пока нет железа с эфи , фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> А вот с тем что из 3 флешек комп грузится только с 1 - я сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> врятли конечно, но можно это проверить
<younger_admin> флэшки одинаковый брэнд/модель, копия сделана dd
<[Raiden]> плохо что одинаковые )
<[Raiden]> хотя может дело не в этом.
<younger_admin> да наверняка не в
<younger_admin> том
<[Raiden]> начни с гугления по ошибке
<younger_admin> не в этом
<younger_admin> такое ощущение, что в EFI биосе есть возможность(необходимость?) прописать загрузочные записи, но для этого нужен EFI shell
<younger_admin> но добраться то него тоже пока не получилось)
<younger_admin> погуглить то погуглил, но ничего не понял)
<[Raiden]> а что если для начала попробовать не 12.10 , а что-то посвежее?
<[Raiden]> или именно эта версия нужна? Она даже не лтс, не понятно зачем.
<younger_admin> пробовал разные дистры, тут не в версии дело
<younger_admin> если устанавливать как обычно (с флешки на флешку), то всё видится и грузится
<younger_admin> но нужно просто кпированием флэшеки размножить сервера
<Hanno4ka> OnkelTem: :'( нашла какой-то тест онлайн. показал iq  91 до 100    Средний интеллект. Может закончить среднюю школу, в дальнейшем сможет освоить средне сложные профессии.    25%
<younger_admin> 12.04 не смог усановить - нет дров для сетевухи
<younger_admin> а вообще нужна LTS да)
<younger_admin> при обычной установке, инсталлер прописывает каким то хитрым образом в EFI новую загрузочную запись и оно после этого грузится
<[Raiden]> younger_admin: если в этом дейвайсе есть опция отключения secure boot - выключи.
<[Raiden]> может полегчает или появится ещё какая-нибудь ошибка для гугления )
<younger_admin> про секурный бут спс, уже прочитал где-то, ща , инсталляха доработает и отключу
<[Raiden]> всётаки версии могут влиять. Мне кажется.  эфи недавно появилась и загрузчик всё ещё развивается в этом плане.
<younger_admin> есть пи заодно проверю щас такую штуку - поменю флэшку на старую, есть подозрение, что после установки линукса именно на это машине биос начнёт видеть любые EFI загрузочные флэшки
<[Raiden]> хотя из ошибки это не вытекает , я просто предположил
<[Raiden]> 12.04 вообще например не поддерживает секуре бут, это началось с 12.10
<[Raiden]> если верить гуглу
<younger_admin> у меня реально уже моск кипит)) 8 машин, все с EFI биосом, должно по идее быть просто - тупо фат32 раздел и поезали, а уже ну реально несколько дней бьюсь головой об стену))
<Hanno4ka> younger_admin: съешь конфетку и успокойся. только не хнычь))
<younger_admin> за конфетку спасибо, хотя я сладкое и не люблю) снычу на потом)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: а я тут на финики перешел и сухофрукты. Тоже сладкие. Но по большей части больше пользы.
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> я подумаю над этим
<[Raiden]> younger_admin: мне кажется это похоже на твою проблему, но там коменты на инглише, так что сам читай , если хочешь
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1097570
<Hanno4ka> всем пока
<[Raiden]> younger_admin: если всё лень, тогда прочитай от Bin Li (binli) wrote on 2013-09-13:
<younger_admin> да похоже, но я не могу secure boot  у себя найти))
<younger_admin> похоже нету опции
<[Raiden]> тогда погугли что делать если это не отключается или пробуй наиболее свежие версии дистров, может даже бета ).  Конкретно у меня больше идей нет. На форум можеш ьещё написать русский.
<younger_admin> [Raiden], спасибо за разные идеи, и я ещё никуда не ушёл пока)
<[Raiden]> ))
<younger_admin> свежий дистр можно попробовать конечно)) но проблема возникает именно в момент переноса установленной и [Raiden]  системы на другую флэшку
<[Raiden]> а.. может я чего-то не понял )
<younger_admin> а настроить систему под нужды именно НА ФЛЭШКЕ! заняло 2 дня)
<younger_admin> вариант с разными дистрами это вообще самый правильный вариант) но уж больно долгий))
<younger_admin> и есть подозрение, что нужно разобрать с EFI (хотя бы добраться до efi shell)
 * denis21 То самое чувство, когда смог уговорить начальство, что дебиан на серверах ничем не хуже slackware...
<[Raiden]> лол. ты первый от кого я слышу про слакваре не серверах
<denis21> на - ты хотел сказать?)
<[Raiden]> да
<younger_admin> а начальство разумеет разницу между слакой и дебианом?))
<denis21> Ммм. Да... Штук 20 серверов подарили несколько месяцев назад, при устройстве на работу новым сисадмином...
<denis21> Под слакой
<younger_admin> p3-500?)))
<denis21> Мне конечно срать, что слака, но я не хочу тратить несколько дней на те вещи, которые я бы мог сделать в дебиане за 2-4 часа.
<younger_admin> или "подарили" это иносказательное)
<denis21> > [19:53:34] younger_admin: p3-500?)))
<denis21>  ?
<younger_admin> пень-3 500 мгц, а на какое ещё нынче железхо ставят сорсбэйзные дистры?))
<denis21> Можно сказать, что там почти самое топовое.
<denis21> На всех серверах с слакой
<denis21> А сегодня ещё приборели штук 6, и там таки уговорил ставить дебиан. :)
<younger_admin> ну (возможно) значит задачи такие суровые, что компилция всего позволяет лишние 5-7% намонстрить)
<denis21> Не капли.
<denis21> Ибо большая часть всего накатана с installpkg или slackfind
<denis21> Зачем в таком случае?
<younger_admin> любимая ось админа, зачем ещё)))
<denis21> Админ -я, а моя любимая, дебиан, в крайнем случе убунта или центос. :)
<younger_admin> раньше, слака была довольно  прозрачным в плане настройки дистром, как ща я хз даже, но я бы лучше фрю поставил если честно ))
<denis21> Просто меня уже достало, что порой мы тратим по дохера времени на то, что могли бы сделать за 2-4 часа.
<denis21> Телефонию, блин, под центосью (резерв), под дебианом подымали 5 минут. На слаке просрали часа полтора.
<younger_admin> мне на прошлой раоте дотстался зоопарк из всевозможных версий всевозможноых дитстров в количестве 28 штук)) с тех пор название дистрибутива не имеет никакого значения))
<denis21> И полтора часа, в то время, когда надо сделать всё как можно быстрей...
<younger_admin> как можно быстрее это тебя прессуют так, а им то пофик реально на +- день)
<[Raiden]> бывают существенные разницы. Так что всётаки важно я считаю, какой дистр. Допустим в убунте по умолчанию поставится нвоейший пакет, а в опенсусе по умолчанию приоритеты репов работают и не факт что новейший.
<denis21> Да, но клиенты мне звонят в 4-5 утра, и орут, на меня, какого там работает через...
<[Raiden]> и другие есть ньюансы котоыре могут облегчить или осложнить жизнь
<denis21> Да, согласен.
<younger_admin> [Raiden], я безусловно согласен, что нюансы дистров можно (и нужно ) использовать себе на пользу))
<denis21> И зная контору, инфраструктуру конторы полюбому сам понимаешь, что критично, а что пофигу, подождёт )
<younger_admin> но блин, когда вы видели в последний раз freebsd 4.9) а это был основной сервак ВСЕГО) и именно по причине, что всё на него завязано, он уже с десяток лет так и живёт))
<denis21> Не видел. С бсд знакомился с начиная вроде 8-ой.
<younger_admin> есть варанты когда просто нельзя менять дистр, ибо это чревато охрененным головняком)
<denis21> Да...
<denis21> Блин, у меня к тому-же есть свои пакеты, даже со старой работы, и они дебиан-убунта, и они ныне нужны бывают )
<[Raiden]> бывает ...
<denis21> Надо быстро развернуть, прописал реп, пару движений, пару минут и всё ок.
<denis21> Короче, зоопарки - зло! :)
<[Raiden]> да, вообще для того что считается одной как бы ос, в ней много лишних сущностей.
<[Raiden]> но куда деваться...
<[Raiden]> )
<denis21> Не всегда.
<denis21> Или, как минимум меньше...
<denis21> Чем могло-бы быть, если уметь рулить.
<younger_admin> зоопарки появляются когда 24/7 всё работает и часто сменяются админы) поломать что-лбио хотя бы на пол дня чревато потерями финансовыми, нОчальнег не одобряе)
<denis21> Если контора берёт слишком часто новых админов, ибо уже стоит подумать о компетентности конторы.
<younger_admin> а если контора не сейшеллах? высокорисковые бизнесы они такие)))
<younger_admin> просто админ со временем понимает, чт за ЗП зарабатывать в сто-тыщу раз больше ну как бы не совсем интересно и уходит
<younger_admin> я тожё ушёл) набрался опыта нужного и ушёл)
<denis21> В моей практике, приходят всякие идиоты, неделю сидят, не больше. )
<denis21> Ибо исп. срок их напрягают больше всего )
<denis21> Чтобы показали, что умеют )
<younger_admin> зарабатывать чужим дядям ессно
<denis21> На днях, решили взять помошника мне, под обслуживание всякой херни, офис и т.п. На след. день вся офисная сеть лежит )
<denis21> офис - сеть, телефония, раб. станции с убунтой..
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/1/3/5/1/c/0ee75fd9697db8800e094b7b221.jpg
<Alagos> А Ханна у нас жабапрогер?
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: а ты настойчивая! люблю таких!
<OnkelTem> не люблю вот тряпок
<OnkelTem> ну и девушка на Линуксе — это крутота!
<denis21> ДА!
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: а вот скажи, KDE или Gnome?
<[Raiden]> ))
<OnkelTem> А вот интересно, есть ли десктоп манагер для женщин? Думаю что-то такое имело бы смысл создать
<OnkelTem> Без шуток. Интерфейс, учитывающий особенности женского восприятия
<[Raiden]> достаточн оизменит ьцветовую тему и иконки серчками замутить.
<OnkelTem> Вот за что я люблю OpenSource: любой каприз можно реализовать
<[Raiden]> сердечками
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: шутить изволите!
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Никак нет :) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0121/h_1390321958_3326421_56c6e430ad.png
<[Raiden]> це гном2
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я чуть было не стал кликать по доку, он практически совпал с моим )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<OnkelTem> Скажем, учитывая, что у женщин как поговаривают эффективно работают оба полушария и они могут параллельно делать более одной задачи, можно было бы например замутить какой-нить интерфейсный финт, учитывающий это
<OnkelTem> Например, можно было бы разрешить созавать папочки без названий, а чисто по цветам!
<OnkelTem> "Файлик лежит в ультрамариновой папочке"
<[Raiden]> в гноме2 и кде можно менять цвет конкретной папки.
<OnkelTem> Или например, можно разрешить создавать файлы с одинаковым названием )
<OnkelTem> Отличающиеся по запаху )))
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: да, но приходится вводить сложное название!
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> вообще цветовую разницу каку-то можно было ввести стандартную. Все же знают что на красный дорогу нельзя переходить. Соотв  можно сделать так что  красные файлы - системные + те которые юзер пометил.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<OnkelTem> Думаю это достаточно специфично для страны проживания
<[Raiden]> В некоторых 2-панельниках типа дос навигатора под дос\вин была цветовая окраска по типу файла, как другой пример
<OnkelTem> и вообще для общества, где индивид растёт
<[Raiden]> было очень легко сортировать там.
<OnkelTem> это да. Но почему было? Лично у меня это и сейчас самый стандартный файл менеджер
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот вам голубенькое кде до кучи, а то многие привыкли к серому дефолту http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0121/h_1390322639_3568966_43320975ad.png
<[Raiden]> и я ушел от клавы.
<baronos> Райден, ты самый живучий индивидуум тут :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: Да , я не знаю что делают все остальные тут.
<[Raiden]> редко вижу ответы )
<[Raiden]> хотя в последнее время и вопросы. Наверное те кто не получает ответа не думают заходить повторно, помимо прочего
<snql> о баранос
<snql> не слышно не видно давно
<[Raiden]> baronos: а ты там определился с дистарми ил всё скачешь туда-сюда?
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> клаву что-ли поменять. Как то фиговенько на этой печатается.
<[Raiden]> надо будет на клавагонки сходить, глянуть какие клавы там в почете )
<snql> райден зайди в магазин и гордо заяви - "мне самую дешевую"
<snql> она будет по определению лучшей)
<[Raiden]> очень может быть ) Я в позапрошлом году много печатал в 1 фирме. Там была клава за 200 рублей. И всё было ок )
<baronos> [Raiden]: мне хватает для всего нексус4, правда треснуло заднее стекло, так что надо нексус5 )))
<[Raiden]> там был объем работ определенный за день и можно было сваливать раньше если успеешь набить.
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<baronos> В пк нет нужды. Если будет ноут то только с федорой
<baronos> И гном
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> а мой выбор всётаки пк и смартфон. Первый выполняет массу функций которые смарт не может. Включая хранение многих файлов.
<[Raiden]> Ну а в дороге мало что нужно из функций писи, которые не имеет смарт.
<younger_admin> облака?
<younger_admin> для данных?
<[Raiden]> если я хочу посмотреть файл, зачем тарить время на облако, если можно хранить локально? + кто мне даст гарантии что облако не закроют завтра?
<[Raiden]> Когда нужен обмен, я использую облака.
<[Raiden]> десктоп заменяет некотоыре облачные функции тоже.
<baronos> Два дня дождь) https://plus.google.com/107068565865853103697/posts/TTtoPEwa4KJ
<[Raiden]> зима не началась?
<younger_admin> ну ессно имеет значение, что за данные, а бакап даст гаранти))
<younger_admin> с текущими скоростями тырнета я уже давно "для себя, на потом" уже ничего не сохраняю
<[Raiden]> так, зачем мне бекапить чужое облако, если я могу бекапить своё облако(писи)
<[Raiden]> которое гарантированно моё и закроется когда я хочу
<younger_admin> ну если есть сервак 24/7 онлайн он может быть твоим облаком, я о принципе в целом - зачем таскать с собой объёмы, если их проще хранить в сети
<[Raiden]> он онлайн когда мне нужно. как минимум я сполю иногда, какой смысл в 24\7
<younger_admin> эмм, ну УЖЕ есть 24/7 если, то почему из него не сделать файл-сервер?
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня топор есть, так почему бы мне не пойти и не рубить деревья 24\7?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> наличие не означает что оно надо.
<younger_admin> а  "если закроют" гугл.диск, то мне кажется и дргие сурьёзные изменения в жизни тоже произойдут))
<[Raiden]> мне удобней хранить у себя. Облака я использую как 1 из вариантов файлообенников и только.
<younger_admin> про топор не совсем в тему  мне каацо) топором махать надо, а сервер шуршит себе сам потихонечку))
<[Raiden]> мне кажется что в тему. Если дали облако, ещё не повод ег оиспользовать просот потому, что дали.
<[Raiden]> так же и с топором.
<younger_admin> я ни разу не хочу осоприть такой подход, сам пользуюсь разными
<younger_admin> облако = 24/7 ?
<younger_admin> + бакапы типа)
<younger_admin> "дали облако" странно звучит))
<[Raiden]> бекап на ресурсе, который в своей лицензии заявляет что не несёт ответственности за потери и и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а чег остранного, сча только ленивый облако не впаривает. Вон на мейл ру на НГ стали по 1тб раздавать
<younger_admin> ну вот потому и иметь свой сервак 24/7 в поддержку облака так сказат)) поломалось облако, ан нет, нода одна живая (собственная =)
<[Raiden]> не продавать, а именно раздавать
<[Raiden]> У меня есть одна знакомая, говорит китайцы разают по 30тб. Если надо я могу спросить где.
<younger_admin> ну и опять же смотря что за данные) это имхо очень важно) я в облаке держу конфиги настроенные и подобное
<younger_admin> а какое-то крупноразмерное проще найти и скачать снова, чем хранить где-то
<younger_admin> сейвы от игр в облаке например держу, а игры сами каждый раз с торрентов качаю)
<OnkelTem> baronos: привет тебе!
<OnkelTem> baronos: прикинь, я ориентацию сменил. Теперь я начинающий кедовод
<younger_admin> китайцы, имхо опять же, хотя всё знаьт))))
<younger_admin> хотят
<[Raiden]> ну да, потеря места может окупиться, если в хранимых файлах будет удачная инфа )
<[Raiden]> можно разработать различные виды поиска нужной инфа по облаку. Для выявление требуемой инфы.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в прочем, не будем о теориях заговора. Достаточн опонимать что файл положенный в сеть принадлежит потенциально кому угодно.
<younger_admin> archive.org тому доказательство)))
<younger_admin> некоторые старые потерянные вещи удалось найти благодаря ему))
<[Raiden]> )
<younger_admin> раритетные муызкальные записи)
<younger_admin> личные конечно же, не мои но личные
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/1/21/136670/
<younger_admin> в продолжение моей изначальной темы - после новой установки на новом компутере чуда не произошло - старая флэшка один хрен не видится EFIой, то есть установка ничего не прописывает загрузочнопобобного в биос, а прописывается тока на флÐ
<[Raiden]> тока на фл�
<younger_admin> но блин на флешке уже всё давно прописано и другой железкой видится, а вот этой новой - нет. копаю дальше)
<[Raiden]> а.. вебчат
<younger_admin> дада, веб чат))
<younger_admin> причом из под винды))
<younger_admin> я гуи никсовое не так часто использовал - в основом ssh)
<younger_admin> из коробки обычно глюкавое до ужаса, а времени затюнить под себя никогда не хватало
<younger_admin> а сей канал был найден по "irc ubuntu русскоязычный"
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<[Raiden]> да, я тоже нахожу , что гуи тут готов для конечног оюзера больше на словах ) Но как бы выработалась привычка.
<younger_admin> вот потому люблю сорсбейзед дистры, и урезаю всё по минимуму всегда - оставляю только то что действительно нужно для работы, вплоть до отключения всяких ip v6)
<younger_admin> когда ядро худеет с 12-15 до 3 мегабайт, чувствуешь себя победителем))
<younger_admin> скорость работы - херня, а вот стабильность...
<younger_admin> хотя задачу 10к единовременных пока ни разу не приходлось решать, возможно пересмотрю свои мысли)
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<snql> чмоке фсем в этом чати
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> губки не поколишь? )
 * snql тихонько ржет
<UNIm95> snql: Ты укурился?
<UNIm95> лол
<UNIm95> Здесь делать нечего
<snql> :))
<snql> а чего вы молчите то
<snql> нужно ведь как-то расшевелить
<snql> райден то ясно, весь в эксперементах... на пингвинах, а остальные сидят тут сутками ) слова не выдали ;)
<tagezi> я делаю контрольную работу по АИС
<tagezi> у нас препод, взятку хочет видать, постараемся его обламать по полной
<UNIm95> Я готовлюсь к нумерике
<snql> но ты ведь кажется бородатый админ 30+, какая контрольная?
<UNIm95> snql: работодатель мог потребовать вышку/человек получает еще одну вышку.
<[Raiden]> только сейчас про эксперименты прочитал.
<[Raiden]> интересное мнение.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-22
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот зачем этой програмулине http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/ libssl.so and libcrypto.so понадобились?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Hanno4ka> утро всем
<Hanno4ka> так, я тут немного почитала историю, короч. да, я жабокодер. так. только гном 2, и ничего больше. розовый не люблю (это про скрин). хотя анимешки на фоне - круто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за сколько дней ты историю читала?
<Hanno4ka> за вчерашний вечер, я поставила евей и пошла домой. вот и читала, что за это время пропустила
<ctrlok> Hanno4ka: и какое отношение тво личность имеет к каналу про убунту?
<Hanno4ka> ctrlok: наверное, такое же, как и остальных поситителей канала. мне задали вопросы - я ответила. что не так?
<Hanno4ka> вот есть такой вопос. есть ли смысл все еще сидеьб на убунту 10.04? по ходу декстоп уже не поддерживается, но до апреля еще сервер суппортиться. или все-таки лучше переезжать на более новую версию?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я пока сижу, переползать боязно. т.к. есть вопрос с которым не разобрался на старших версиях.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато уже много раз натыкался на необходимость обновления
<Hanno4ka> ясно. а то я тут на работе похерила груб, переустанавливала и поставила 10,04, вот и думаю, а может зря?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а в каких ситуациях натыкался на необходимость апдейта?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: стим охота, и сегодняшнее сообщение от 10:55 утра
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня стим дома на ноуте. там 2 видюхи, я побоялась линух ставить. а что это за прога?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стим от валва?
<Hanno4ka> ну да, а есть еще какой-то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде был еще пакет steam к валву отношения не имеющий. кстати в 10.04 в репах
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну ясно. я думаю, у меня такого не возникнет. мне нужно не много - гит, ссш, джава, ну и браузеры со скайпом)))
<Hanno4ka> snql: хаюшки)
<snql> добрый день
<[Raiden]> Привет всем.
<[Raiden]> snql: Мои вчерашние эксперименты с линукс заключались в слушаньи эмбиента и чтении книжки
<snql> [Raiden]: а что умный народ читает нынче?
<[Raiden]> Умный - не знаю ))
<[Raiden]> а я фантастику по ночам бывает читаю.
<[Raiden]> Питер Гамильтон , Дисфункция реальности.
<Hanno4ka> я вот на досуге совершенный код макконелла читаю
<[Raiden]> Ещё читаю иногда про майдан украинский.
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре россияне новости про майдан воспринимают как надоевший за полтора месяца анекдот
<[Raiden]> но некоторые интересуются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/149030/ веселый оказывается чувак
<oles__> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  libgimp2.0 gimp-data libbabl-0.0-0 libgegl-0.0-0 gimp
<oles__> что за нафиг
<oles__> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ключика на репу нет?
<[Raiden]> y
<oles__> а вот почему его нету
<oles__> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не добавил, просрочился, иные причины
<oles__> поидее должен быть из коробки
<oles__> 12.04 уж просрочился?
<[Raiden]> oles__: покажи apt-cache policy libgimp2.0
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проге нужны  libssl.so and libcrypto.so, хочу попробовать подсунуть их. пакет скачал, а как запустить бинарник с указанием где эти либы лежат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу просто распаковать без установки
<snql> Hanno4ka: я тоже макконнелла читаю
<oles__> [Raiden], http://pastebin.com/WJ6mMjwV
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: 1. можно использвать симлинки на существующие либы, 2. можно прописать пути к либам в ld.so.cache в /etc , если они в нестандартном месте. 3. правильынй вариант - собрать программу под текущий дистр.
<[Raiden]> oles__: ну репы вроде родные ) Ключик должен был быть по умолчанию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: для всей системы не хотел пихать либу. только для этого приложения.
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, используй переменную LD_PRELOAD где укажи что предзагрудать
<oles__> [Raiden], тады че за ругань?
<[Raiden]> oles__: в гугле полно советов как убрать такой запрос\ получить ключик
<oles__> [Raiden], баг?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/ исходников нет, и не знаю зачем этой проге эти либы вообще понадобились
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, тогда иду в зубы и вперед)
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это уже твои трудности, по поводу того что ты хотел. Штатно требуемые либы надо ставить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: штатно стоят, но версия ниже
<[Raiden]> теперь понятно
<[Raiden]> Это не пойдёт? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/eagle
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: думаю те же файлы. у меня ж lucid не пойдет
<[Raiden]> ох, любители старья )
<[Raiden]> ну все советы тебе уже дали выше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<[Raiden]> клади куда-то либы и указывай в переменной или линковщику в етц , может сработает
<[Raiden]> при условии что те либы не захотят другие либы других версий
<[Raiden]> Либ оих надо сбэкпортить\собрать под твою версию дистра
<[Raiden]> указав какой-либо путь при сборке или пусть штатно лягут в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> в общем всё просто ,если программа требует чего-то чег онет в дистре - это собирается.
<[Raiden]> хотя я вижу ещё как минимум 2 варианта её запуска. Чрут с требуемой версией дистра или виртуалка.
<Hanno4ka> хм, а что, в чрут можно запускать другую версию дистра?
<[Raiden]> во ттут я не знаю как идеологически правильно. Могу тольк осказать, что у меня такой опыт есть. Причем не только других версий, но и других дистров.
<[Raiden]> я свободно работал в опенсусе сделав туда чрут из убунты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.element14.com/community/thread/15770 вроде достаточно либы подсунуть
<Hanno4ka> ясно, буду знать про возможность такого извращения. вдруг понадобится
<[Raiden]> это мы в общем-то уже предложили , они там добавляют в переменную LD_LIBRARY_PATH , конфиг в /etc делает тоже самое.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: 3 сообщение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да. оно
<[Raiden]> К теме это не относится, но моё мнение такое, что в лине надо делать конечные установщики которые включают всё необходимое. Будет мусор из библиотек и т.д. Как в винде. Зато пользовател сможет просто ставить в 1 клик.
<[Raiden]> и это решит проблемы бинарной совместимости наверное )
<[Raiden]> Если цель создавать что-то для людей, то их удобство должно быть на первом месте. Или типа того. Независимо от сложности и кастылей которые потребуется сделать )
<[Raiden]> так, кажется я начинаю флудить, афк
<snql> Hanno4ka: солнце, ты может markdown (pagedown) использовала в spring mvc?
<Hanno4ka> snql: я спринг мвс не щупала
<snql> печально :(
<Hanno4ka> я с jsf и primefaces извращениями занимаюсь. наручники, плетки там всякие....
<[Raiden]> http://chelovek-online.ru/zakon/news/stroitelnaya-svaya-probila-tonnel-metro-v-moskve/
<artus> утра!
<andrex> вечёра
<andrex> :D
<artus> ну ты, я же уже сказал, утраааа :D
<andrex> artus,  я тебя везде достану)
<artus> ;)
<andrex> SergeyIT, добрая вечёра!
<artus> SergeyIT, добрая утра :D
<SergeyIT> доброго
<SergeyIT> эк вас колбасит по миру )
<Hanno4ka> хаюшки)
<artus> оппааа, прювет красавица
<Hanno4ka> ))
<OnkelTem> Блин, фотки
<Hanno4ka> OnkelTem: а подробнее?
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: :)
<Hanno4ka> OnkelTem: и к чему твоя улыбка? Оо
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: ну не публично же обсуждать такие вещи!
<OnkelTem> Хотя если ты сделашь фотку с помощью Cheese, думаю это будет on-topic :)
<Hanno4ka> даже не проси
<artus> парам пам пам
<Hanno4ka> бугага
<artus> ну типа того
<tiblock> Там на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru ссылка на #ubuntu ведёт на несуществующую страницу http://ubuntu.ru/irc Это кому сообщить?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<baronos> Утра
<[Raiden]> вечерка
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> блин.. когда сесия есть сутки до экзамена и сутки после
<tagezi> у меня сейчас до.. это утро или вечер? )
<Sergey_IT> уйма времени )
<teddyp1cker> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38906
<teddyp1cker> приятная фича
<teddyp1cker> оффтоп-вопрос: посоветуйте хороший vpn - сервис без ограничения скорости и с американским ip
<kpoT> teddyp1cker: думаю тут можно выбрать: http://www.anonymous-p2p.org/vpn.html
<kpoT> есть кто ставил hackintosh на ARM ?
<kpoT> живые на канале присутствуют ?
 * kpoT help
<kpoT> пипл
<kpoT> народ, есть кто тут ?
<kpoT> похоже все спят :(
<[Raiden]> да
<kpoT> нужен совет по CFS-системе
<[Raiden]> попробуй форум, я не в курсе.
<kpoT> читаю доку по GlusterFS, пока не раскопал, там как с запретом на запись, чтение
<[Raiden]> не знаком, к сожалению или счастью )
<kpoT> нужна система которая дает запрет на чтение, если файл уже открыт
<kpoT> может знает кто ?
<kpoT> распределенная система :)
<kpoT> окей, пошел курить маны
<kpoT> век живи, век учись... :)
<[Raiden]> )
<kpoT> Raiden ты в плане инглиша как ?
<[Raiden]> слабовато
<[Raiden]> вери бед
<[Raiden]> )
<kpoT> так как никто другого нету сейчас на канале, спрошу у тебя
<kpoT> я тут правильно понимаю, что когда файл открыт у одного из пользователей, то система сама мониторит это, и будет произведена правильная реплика ?
<kpoT> Network and I/O latency are big factors for small file performance
<kpoT> If you have a busy network and the latency creeps up from time to time, you’ll find that your small file performance will drop significantly (especially with the replicate translator). Without getting too nerdy (you’re welcome to read the technical document on replication), replication is an intensive process. When a file is accessed, the client goes around to each server node to ensure that it not only has a copy of the file being rea
<kpoT> server didn’t save a copy of a file (due to disk failure or the server being offline when the file was written), it has to be synced across the network from one of the good nodes.
<kpoT> When you write files on replicated servers, the client has to roll through the same process first. Once that’s done, it has to lock the file, write to the change log, then do the write operation, drop the change log entries, and then unlock the file. All of those operations must be done on all of the servers. High latency networks will wreak havoc on this process and cause it to take longer than it should.
<kpoT> It’s quite obvious that if you have a fast, low-latency network between your servers, slow disks can still be a problem. If the client is waiting on the server nodes’ disks to write data, the read and write performance will suffer. I’ve tested this in environments with fast networks and very busy RAID arrays. Even if the network was very underutilized, slow disks could cut performance drastically.
<kpoT> про raid сейчас речи не идет, тут имено со второго абзаца интересно
<kpoT> блин нужно подтягивать знание английского :)
<[Raiden]> ну про репликацию чего-то, да.
<[Raiden]> это описание чего? Может есть русская инфа.
<kpoT> дока по GlusterFS
<kpoT> сейчас скину ссылку
<kpoT> вернее не дока, а мнение по ее использованию в продакшене
<kpoT> https://major.io/2010/08/11/one-month-with-glusterfs-in-production/
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то, но там настройка и не много http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2264.shtml
<kpoT> спасибо
<kpoT> буду погружаться
<kpoT> все на сегодня хватит, я офф
<kpoT> канал 66
<[Raiden]> бб
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-23
<tarokinoe> Хочу записывать логи c local5.debug в отдельный от /var/log/syslog файл. Добавил в /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf запись local5.debug  -/var/log/samba/log.audit
<tarokinoe> Се равно не пишет , че такое?
<aleksei`> утра )
<Hanno4ka> всем добрый день. есть такой вопрос. стоит убунту 10,04. при логине почему то не логинится, а снова показывает окно выбора юзера в и ввода пароля.
<Hanno4ka> убунту установлена совсем недавно. из последнего что делала - редактировала 2 файла: /etc/environment и ~/.bashrc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://dot.kde.org/2014/01/22/open-hardware-kde KDE проспонсировала свою железяку?
<Hanno4ka> уря товарисчи))) я снова вернулась на свою любимую убунтучку ^_^
<andrex> 14.4 Няяя
<Hanno4ka> неа, я на 10.04
<andrex> фу некрофил)
<andrex> или как оно называется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> некромант
<denis21> Есть dlink DVG-7111S, В FXO подключена аналоговая линия. В FXS подключен аналоговый телефон. В настройках для портов вбито, что FXO и FXS должены регистся от разных юзеров на FreeSWITCH, это он делает успешно. Я могу обрабатывать на фрисвитче звонки с аналоговой линии (Наце
<Hanno4ka> хм… и кто убил denis21?
<artus> непомерные запросы
<artus> привет ночка
<[Raiden]> http://motor.ru/articles/2014/01/23/soyoudonotknow/
<denis21> Никто не убивал
<Hanno4ka> ну… твое сообщение оборвалось на полуслов и ты пошел в диконнект
<denis21> >  Есть dlink DVG-7111S, В FXO подключена аналоговая линия. В FXS подключен аналоговый телефон. В настройках для портов вбито, что FXO и FXS должены регистся от разных юзеров на FreeSWITCH, это он делает успешно. Я могу обрабатывать на фрисвитче звонки с аналоговой линии (НаÑ
<denis21>  
<Hanno4ka> denis21: e,bnm nt,z
<Hanno4ka> denis21: убить тебя
<denis21> За что опять?)
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: !256
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<artus> 255 :)
<Hanno4ka> ёпт, не помню команду
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Hanno4ka> artus: спасибо
<artus> :)
<denis21> Чёрт. :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а ты не пользуй "У кривых IRC-клиентов"
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а она тту причем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, там про передачу
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: рабочий день заканчивается, домой пора
<artus> утра сеержка
<SergeyIT> артус, и тебе домой пора, очепятки сплошные )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/01/23/stop/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, 150 джина и по представительницам противоположного пола расслаблятцо
<artus> SergeyIT, я только проснулся :D потому и очепятки
<denis21> Есть dlink DVG-7111S, В FXO подключена аналоговая линия. В FXS подключен аналоговый телефон. В настройках для портов вбито, что FXO и FXS должены регистся от разных юзеров на FreeSWITCH, это он делает успешно. Я могу обрабатывать на фрисвитче звонки с аналоговой линии (Наце
<denis21> Лучше?
<denis21> :-/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не в восторге от алкоголя и не гулящий
<artus> denis21, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2014-01-23_14-24-59_shot.png
<denis21> Чёрт.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну знать кифир и в шахматы, варианты же есть :)
<denis21> /me Не хочет менять кутим. :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<artus> denis21, но можеш не напрягатцо, всеравно тут никто тебе не поможет :D я с атсками завязал, а андрюха кудато потерялся :)
<denis21> Да поможет мне гугл в таком случае. :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он кстати длинные фразы еще хуже переваривает чем irc
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/bill-gates-marijuana.html
<Hanno4ka> у меня konversation
<andrex> разлетались тут всякие
<andrex> artus, бу!
<artus> быть их надо
<andrex> сами убываются
 * artus достал ржавую секиру ужаса
<artus> andrex, ку андрюшка
 * andrex достал паралоновый меч смерти
<andrex> ArtemZ, щас не починеш клиент убежишь в туман :D
<artus> может диалап у него болезного :D
<andrex> а как у го№№№№
<andrex> починишь*
 * andrex граматейский граматей
<artus> andrex, в чего б погамать?
<artus> или посмотреть чено нить
<andrex> хм кто та хотел в вальфрамку?
<artus> варфрейм которая? хм, можно
<andrex> ага
<artus> ты у мну в скайпе есть ? ща в форточки прыгну
<andrex> валврамка)
<andrex> ну мене скайп ставить в форточки нада(
<artus> лана, разберемся, если че в ханг плюну, а ты рк ставь )
<artus> ушол в ребут
<[Raiden]> http://etointeresno.pp.ua/nauka/401/#more-401
<[Raiden]> ушёл
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<denis21> Fuf
<Sergey_IT> не вздыхай ;)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38916 может быть разработчикам на кути интересно
<UNIm95> Привет. всем
<UNIm95> вопрос
<UNIm95> youtube ipv6 уже давно использует?
<Sergey_IT> гугл знает может
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> и тебе не хворать
<[Raiden]> http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/11156/
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o-KFNMGTsF0/Us99Zq36z4I/AAAAAAAADoQ/wPS9VSi7sbg/s1600/mykubik-dark-2.png
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-24
<royek> ку
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Есть контакт.
<MrSnailz> привет
<snql> утря
<Hanno4ka> утречко
<[Raiden]> У меня новая нескучная расцветка http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0124/h_1390565323_3806720_f749aa2c39.png
<SergeyIT> и нескучный дистр - 13.10 :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: просто пробуешь все подряд с КДЕлук или в код лазиешь?
<[Raiden]> пробую готовые, время от времени. И иногда некоторые поправляю, но нету речи ни о каком лазанью в код. Все цвета меняются мышкой в том же окне.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так не интересно. вот исплантировать элемент из одной темы в другую, другое дело
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *имплантировать
<SergeyIT> круче - в драйвере менять
<[Raiden]> ну кому как. ПО мне так удобный ифейс пораждает тягу к творчеству, а рутина которая не является непосредсвенно задачей - убивает :)
<[Raiden]> Поэтому я за настройку мышкой и за диалоги со справкой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это как RGB местами поменять?
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> диалоги со справкой от венеролога и психиатра :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0124/h_1390566945_2901047_c284814d75.png
<[Raiden]> вообще в гтк3 используются цсс стили и написать подобный фронтэнд не проблема. Вот только, идеология гнома стремится к постоянному недописыванию того что надо :)
<[Raiden]> и соотв все его форки тоже. С некоторым разбросом
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: привет. Не в курсе как пользоваться запускалкой Alt-F2 если надо запустиь прогу через kdesudo?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я ввожу например 'disk' и находится Disk Utility
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: но если я начинаю вводить kdesudo disk - ничего не находится
<OnkelTem> ну а я понятия не имею как называется программа полностью и узнать это в этой запускалке не выходит
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: модули системсеттингс сами просят пароль если надо. Некоторые можно запускать самому ка кты хочешь, но надо знать имя.
<[Raiden]> по аль ф2 программа называется krunner , справка в инете есть
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: /usr/bin/partitionmanager
<[Raiden]> ты про это?
<silent_hill> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<silent_hill> установил убунту 13.10 на ноут samsung, после установки не загружается, сразу отрывается меню биоса
<silent_hill> что делать :(
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, наверное новый ноут с уефи. ПОлистай форум или лучше напиши туда
<[Raiden]> и ещё погугли по модели и слову убунту )
<silent_hill> да уефи пойду почитаю
<[Raiden]> С уефи всё ещё встречаются проблемы разного рода. 1 из варинтов может быть - попробовать 14.04 бета2
<[Raiden]> но сначала почитать ан свякий, может раздела нехватает для уефи или ещё чего
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38926
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_dJ0fXWKVc#t=2103
<tagezi> [Raiden]: пропаганда в действии? )
<[Raiden]> наверное. С таким лого там целая серия видео из разных стран. На пропаганду не очень похоже, скорее рассказ. Она не говорит что там хуже чем тут, просто по другому.
<[Raiden]> и ещё половину я слышал от других людей.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, про воду - это бред.. стандарты отчистки воды позволяют убрирать тяжолые металы.. такие тяолые вещи (причем чаще всего органические) лекартва убираются реагентами на первой стадии очистки
<tagezi> хлор то  у нас что желает? ) нам же не сбрасывают кучу трупон в кран.. потом идёт фильтрация..осаждение..отстой..
<tagezi> короче учебник Гигиены в руи )
<tagezi> руки*
<tagezi> так же как нет просто сброса воды с реагентами.. ну и тем более в грунтовые воды
<[Raiden]> Можно подумать что ты знаеш ькакая там очистка. В конце концов она потом сказала уже не из под крана , а в водоёмах.
<tagezi> я по второму образованию лаборант широкого профеля.. тоесть любая медицинская лаборатория в том числе и гигиеническая..
<tagezi> фельдшер-лаборант
<tagezi> у них очестка не хуже чем у нас.. конечно в дереснях стоят обычные септики, но они всёравно устраиваются так что бы даже химию посудную вычещать
<tagezi> блин.. очистка.. в деревнях
<[Raiden]> http://ria.ru/eco_news/20130214/922978620.html
<tagezi> доказать можно всё что угодно.. есть ученый который утверждает что ещё есть динозавры.. сам он их не видел, но у него есть убедительные доказательства что у самцов есть рожки
<[Raiden]> http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/974867/
<tagezi> ну, я говорю что пропаганда.. народ бежит из страны.. нужно чем-то останавливать.. вот и запугивают
<tagezi> у меня куча экологов уехало в США работать.. там наука намного более развита чем у нас
<[Raiden]> Ну вот и спроси их. Правда или нет. А так это только твои слова. )
<tagezi> ну они не жаловались
<tagezi> это как про финку расказывают что там детей отбирают
<[Raiden]> В среднем удаление указанных препаратов в процессах с активным илом, в аэрируемом биофильтре, в биологическом процессе удаления биогенов составило 30%. Степень очистки от наиболее стойких при вторичной обработке венлафаксина, О-десметилвен
<[Raiden]> лафаксина и карбамазепина не превышала 12%. Удаление исходных препаратов происходит в большей мере, нежели их метаболитов...
<[Raiden]> Из канады инфа.
<tagezi> блин, с тобой спорить )
<tagezi> я тоже хочу быть патриотом (
<[Raiden]> А причем ту тпатриотизм. То что они едят мног отаблеток не доставляет никакой гордости. Пугает разьве что.
<tagezi> знаешь как обидно когда приходиться защищать чужую страну, а свою хаить? (
<tagezi> у них только асперин можно есть без назначения врача, а если врач тебе выпешит лишнюю таблетку его лицензии лишат
<[Raiden]> а я думал мы про таблетки.
<[Raiden]> 30% о тстоимости выписанног ополучает врач.
<tagezi> в финке попроще с этим, но всёравно свободно купить можно только припараты с детскими дозами... мне для себя приходиться возить из россии
<[Raiden]> в сша
<[Raiden]> какая разница свободно или нет, если можно пойти получить направление
<tagezi> можно. но если выяснится что таблетки не нужны были, то врач будет всю жизнь банки по помойкам собирать
<[Raiden]> в общем я не согласен с тем, что поводу таблеток и депрессантов в воде эта женщина наврала. Можеш ьсчитать патриотом.
<tagezi> медицина у них реально хреновая.. покрайне мере для имегрантов.. жуть.. стоматологи вще отстой )
<tagezi> не считай.. пропаганда работает )
<tagezi> для того это всё и нужно.. расказать сказки, что бы кто-то поверил
<[Raiden]> ну допустим она наврала и я поверил что там в воде эти вещества. Что изменилось?
<[Raiden]> Если бы я нагуглил что это бред, всё было бы ок. Н омне попалось 3 источника утверждающих тоже самое
<[Raiden]> я должен им не верить, а верить тебе?
<tagezi> тем что ты начал это распространять.. человек который хочет уехать услышит тебя и задумаеться
<[Raiden]> фильтр купит на кран ))
<tagezi> акфафор )
<tagezi> непокупай гейзер - они реально чистят воду )
<tagezi> человек начинает искать, проверять встречает ещё хрень всякую.. в итоге у него складываться мнение что там хреново и остаёться..
<tagezi> если это просто рабочий, то впринципе он ничего не потерял, а если это человек занимаеться наукой, то он теряет всё.. потому что наука у нас реально гробиться, а там дают развиваться
<[Raiden]> Я проверять полез потому ,что ты сказал что это не правда.
<tagezi> говорят, что готовят законопроект который будет обязывать аспирантов пахать на родину 10 лет
<tagezi> пока только слухи.. но из провереного источника )
<tagezi> у меня знакомая есть, она просто умницаи лапочка, когда пошёл разговор про финку, на отрез отказалась, говорит что там отбирают детей, а это половина её жизни
<tagezi> в итоге, вместо того что бы заниматься социологией в нормальных условиях, она припадаёт узбекам палитологию в деревне
<tagezi> так что я вижу как эти новости работают
<[Raiden]> ну , кто-то и этим должен заниматься. Узбеки проживающие на территории РФ мне например более интересны чем дети финов )
<tagezi> а мне интересно что бы россия развивалась, а не становилась полу таталитарным государством запуганых идиотов
<tagezi> мы с женой уехали не потому что нам тут плохо жилось.. я отказался от очень приличной вакансии из-за переезда, а она бросила карьеру
<[Raiden]> это ваши дела.
<tagezi> короче, как сказал зав кафедры математики в моём универе, сломали жизнь
<tagezi> просто потому что тут развиваться некуда
<[Raiden]> Женщина которая рассказывала кстати проживает в сша и не скрывает что ей там нормально
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> возможно ты просто везде , где ругают не россию, видишь пропаганду.
<tagezi> если бы она жила в россии и ругала америку, эфект был бы не тот
<tagezi> это кажеться называеться эриксоновский гипноз.. или как теперь можно говорить НЛП
<tagezi> как продавец могу сказать.. работает на 100% )
<[Raiden]> Я вообще не считаю что она ругала америку. Она просто рассказала свои впечатления и то что знала по теме.
<tagezi> во-во )
<[Raiden]> Она просто её тупо не хвалила вот и всё.
<tagezi> да, имено так это и должно работать
<[Raiden]> видимо я угадал с диагнозом. ) Даже пост из канадских новостей не позволяет тебе признать что ты ошибся насчет вранья про воду )
<[Raiden]> Если это твоя тема, то по такой инфе ты сам найдешь
<[Raiden]> Lajeunesse A., Smyth S. A., Barclay K. et al. Distribution of antidepressant residues in wastewater and biosolids following different tratment processes by municipal wastewater treatment plants in Canada // Water Research. 2012. 46 (17). 5600-5612.
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B_%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B
<tagezi> начинай отсюда
<tagezi> учебник гигиена и допустимые нормы врятли стоит трогать.. это сложно наверное
<tagezi> кстати.. как биологическая проверка сточных вод применяется тестирование на раках ))
<tagezi> у меня знакомая там работает.. не совершенный, но она утверждает что раки реагируют очень четко на изменение.. ну + к этому идут иследования
<[Raiden]> то что раки не любят загрязнение я узнал ещё в начальных классах )
<tagezi> в раках я не спец.. так что обсуждать не могу (
<tagezi> ладно.. кофе я допил.. вроде начало работать.. пойду делать статистику.. завтра экзамен )
<[Raiden]> ты всётаки со совими американскими друзьями когда будешь общаться - спроси )
<tagezi> приятно было побалтать )
<NoOova_> Здрасте
<[Raiden]> tagezi: У европейцев тоже можешь спросить , там такая пробелма тоже есть
<[Raiden]> я просто не стал всё подряд кидать
<NoOova_> Как дела?
<[Raiden]> норм
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Уитни Хьюстон кстати померла от алкоголя и антидепрессантов. И то что стрельба в сша под антидепресняком бывает  тоже легко проверить.
<[Raiden]> NoOova_: У нас тут оффтопик жуткий, в прочем уже всё.
<NoOova_> Опоздал =(
<tagezi> под антидеприсантами не стреляют.. )
<[Raiden]> при большой дозе и постоянном применении есть побочные эффекты.
<tagezi> там проблема с другим связана а не сними.. у нас тоже начали постреливать.. к сожалению
<[Raiden]> понятно что по всей стране где продаётся оружие легально и нет , несколько  любителей колёс не самая больашя проблема. Но такие случаи есть и в прессе это подмечено.
<NoOova_> щас сделаю вброс
<[Raiden]> Причем антидепрессанты там выписываются и детям
<[Raiden]> Агрессия – один из побочных эффектов антидепрессантов, о котором фармакологические компании и врачи не хотят говорить. По статистике 50 миллионов американцев, в том числе и 10 миллионов детей, принимают антидепрессанты и другие психотропные
<[Raiden]> препараты.
<[Raiden]> статистике можно не верить, достаточно тог очто просто много. А вот про побочные эффекты не враньё )
<NoOova_> Потерял видео для вброса -(((((((
<NoOova_> расскажу словами
<NoOova_> там два му(жи|да)ка в метро (отец и сын) стреляют в хача из травматов несколько раз
 * NoOova_ надеется что слово "хач" это не призыв к нацизму и не карается на канале
<[Raiden]> если они были не трезвые, то наверное по другим причинам ) У нас в РФ свои колёса )
<[Raiden]> NoOova_: неуважительное отношение к другим национальностям тут тоже не приветствуется
<[Raiden]> не только радикальыне формы )
<NoOova_> ну я процитировал комментарии к тому видео
<NoOova_> там непонятно что пострадавший - не славянин
<[Raiden]> Если хочешь моё мнение, то я против любых людей которые могут стрелять в метро. Независимо от причин )
<NoOova_> ну кроме правоохранительных органов для защиты правопорядка
<[Raiden]> ага )
<NoOova_> У кого есть стим и контра? Пойдемте раз сыграем, кучу лет не играл
<[Raiden]> у меня нет. И я думаю нас тут всего трое.
<NoOova_> А я седня шел по иофису и кофе пролил на белую футболку =(
<NoOova_> с утра
<[Raiden]> почитай как кофеин работает. Моэет быть это сделает твои майки чистыми.
<NoOova_> Как работает?
<[Raiden]> При длительном применении кофеина возможно образование в клетках мозга новых аденозиновых рецепторов и действие кофеина постепенно уменьшается. Вместе с тем при внезапном прекращении введения кофеина, аденозин занимает все доступные рец
<[Raiden]> епторы, что может привести к усилению торможения с явлениями утомления, сонливости, депрессии и др.
<NoOova_> Я эти дохлые подкошенные кофеином нейроны добиваю пивом иногда) все схвачено)
<[Raiden]> ))
<NoOova_> Сегодня на mdn увидел ссылку на WebSocketServer, а по ней ничего нет
<NoOova_> вот будет круто, когда в браузере появятся слушашие сокеты
<NoOova_> можно будет построить автономную сеть чисто на браузерах
<[Raiden]> сеть в сети? )
<NoOova_> ну на разных уровнях абстракции
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-25
<andrex> hi all
<Anton2d> Привет.
<Anton2d> Судя по логам, у всех все хорошо работает ;) Главные проблемы - футболки с кофеином и применение травматов против неславян в метро ;)
<IlyaLevin> Привет, народ
<IlyaLevin> Кто сталкивался с глюком в 13.10, когда система не разблокирует пароль на ssh-ключе?
<IlyaLevin> И постоянно требует его вводить
<UNIm95> Народ у кого xubuntu есть? Какой там шришт по-умолчанию
<UNIm95> ?
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> rsync -ком можно качать файл. так что бы, проверял контрольную сумму, и докачал, при необходимости, битый участок файла??
<royek> ку
<IlyaLevin> Кто сталкивался с глюком в 13.10, когда система не разблокирует пароль на ssh-ключе?
<royek> f
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> чото все такие молчаливые сегодня )
<[Raiden]> Вчера наговорился.
<[Raiden]> обновляю себе дрова от нвидии до 331.38 , больше нечего рассказывать.
<[Raiden]> Картинка ещё такая сегодня попалась. На другом ирц серве http://cs313317.vk.me/v313317946/71f8/BLk1U5e1IaM.jpg
<tagezi> да, хозлы там развлекаются
<tagezi> хохлы*
<tagezi> а у меня сесия сегодня закончилась
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<[Raiden]> надо ребутнуться
<tagezi> угу.. сдал статистику.. что бы ей все помнили всегда хорошо )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38929
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> http://disk.yandex.ru/pereezd/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-26
<nexxxt> ку
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый день. После обновления системы в google-chrome такая вот фигня не понятная. http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=4cf1dd8052980b1e5ac71f1f13590b0f
<Philipp2007> Ни кто не сталкивался? Видео встроенное intel gma4500 система kubuntu 13.10 64x
<Philipp2007> Как стандартными средствами откатить обновление?
<andrex> chrome://chrome-urls/ ищи че поломал либо man apt-get
<Philipp2007> andrex: Да в том то и дело что хром не обновлялся. А обновлялись драйвера и меса. Интеловский драйвер откатил на предыдущую версию. А вот при попытке отката месы синаптик хочет пол системы снести. kdesktop kwindowmanager и еще что то. Как то сцыкотн
<Philipp2007> Причем это происходит при прокрутке. Поставил нестабильную версию хрома такая же фигня. В остальных браузерах такого нет
<baronos> Виноват кде по-любасам!
<Philipp2007> Виноват интел со своей корявой видяхой. Просто почему пакеты нормально обновились а откатить только с удалением половины системы
<andrex> установи с указанием версии пакета и sudo aptitude hold пакет
<andrex> или sudo echo "имя пакета" hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<andrex> и вобще какая бунта и видюха?
<andrex> потому что мне чет кажется виноват хром в нем какаято фича эксперементальная работает и все ломает)
<Philipp2007> Kubuntu 13.10 видео intel gma4500 ну скорее всего в хроме дело. что то с прокрутной связано.
<Sergey_IT> 13.10 умер
<[Raiden]> С интелом могу посоветовать заюзать их недавнюю утилиту. Она подключает реп с о свежими дровами.
<[Raiden]> где-то на лоре пролетало
<[Raiden]> 13.10 жив до конца апреля как минимум.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> не... слишком много глюков, уже не выберется
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT у нас из будущего. Ему надо создать персональынй канал ubuntu-ru+1
<Philipp2007> Ну просто не хочется переустанавливать до выхода 14.04. Попробую дрова посвежее поискать
<[Raiden]> Вброшу немного http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/10097634?lastmod=1390735076616#comment-10098866
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38930
<[Raiden]> Армия Украины решила не вмешиваться в делёжку власти. Я думаю это гарантирует практически целостность их страны.
<OnkelTem> Извините, вопрос не в тему, но злободневный. Есть кто из Украины? Комендантский час у вас ввели хотя бы?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: новосные порталы закрыли на украине?
<[Raiden]> Есть москаль читающий новости. Про комендантский час ничего небыло. Последние новости - армия открестилась от этих событий. Политики сами будут решать.
<only_you> нет
<OnkelTem> да я просто тоже ничего про введение ЧП не слышал, подумал может пропустил
<OnkelTem> лан, спасибо, понял
<[Raiden]> Они сами там разберутся. Им там жить. Что касается интересов РФ, то мы торгуем с европой, думаю будем торговать и с украиной, даже если власт ьсменится или они станут частью европы.
<[Raiden]> Единтсвенное, как часть европы, они могут разместить у себя американские базы. Как в польше.
<[Raiden]> ...и получить за это некотоыре инвестиции.
<[Raiden]> Украина заняла все ресурсы инета ))
<only_you> ві уж нас извините)
<only_you> может, пойти диски с убунтой пороздавать на Майдане =)
<[Raiden]> хехе
<tagezi> с дебианом пораздавай.. а то нынешние убунтовцы как-то вообще невминяемые
<only_you> беркуту убунту, народу дебиан
<[Raiden]> если так подумать, то большинство новых разработок в плане ифейсов  невменяемые.  Мобильные устройства и то сколько там можно заработать вселяют панику и надежду,  а немобилные ещё не здохли и видимо не будут.
<[Raiden]> И никто пока до конца не понял как сделать хорошо для всего.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Поэтому рулят отдельные вещи созданные конкретно для чего-то. Например вин7 для десктопа или кде и андройд для планшета.
<[Raiden]> мс вон в спешном порядке занимается возвратом меню пуск. Что бы продажи вин9 были более веселые , чем вин8.
<only_you> ну не знаю. юнити рулит на ноуте. скорее бі еще на Qt перевели
<[Raiden]> ... А в лине можно как аналогию, вспомнить что во все популярыне дистры возвращается гном2 в виде Мате. Включая убунту 14.04.
<[Raiden]> или как 1 из аналогий. Некоторого отката назад.
<[Raiden]> Та же эдп не торопиться обзединять осх и иос. Оставляя некоторую самобытность для конкретных устройств ) Универсальыне ифейсы пока не доросли до чего-то вменяемого.
<[Raiden]> Эпл*
<[Raiden]> на ноутах не редко бывает разрешение х768. Это делает боковые панели юнити удивительно короткими ) Если горизонтальную можно скрывать, то панел ьв юнити тоже, но ещё надо скролить иконки.
<[Raiden]> т.к. нихрена не влезло
<[Raiden]> во и я вся вменяемость )
<only_you> не всем нужно сотню софтин запускать
<tagezi> ты в прошлой жизни был толстым
<[Raiden]> Поиск разного мусора в даше помимо программ чаще беспокоит чем помогает. До кучи.
<tagezi> всмысле Львом Николаевичем )
<[Raiden]> Я помню ввёл какое-то слова, часть программы. А мы высыпало вместо ничего не найдено - какой-т музыки и ещё какого-то злама из инета.
<[Raiden]> И я даже не сразу понял, закрыть мне это или поскролить, может где-то там программа затерялась
<only_you> ето отключается
<[Raiden]> ещё это отключается заменой на хфце или мате
<[Raiden]> или даже кде
<only_you> но зачем?
<only_you> если юнити удобна и вполне устраивает
<only_you> не всем нужна универсальность кде
<[Raiden]> в том-то и дело , что если. Но что-то кроме каноникал, никто особо от него не в вострге. Ну и кроме тех кто всегда ставит автоматом дефолт и успел соотв привыкнуть )
<[Raiden]> в общем много если.
<[Raiden]> в том же андройде если цель найти программу - я имею меню программ. Которое по сути есть 1 из реализаций всем привычног оменю пуск, только для телефона.
<[Raiden]> Без всяки встроенных плейеров музыки и прочего совершенно надуманноного и ненужного.
<[Raiden]> в общем даш испортил и меню пуск и запускалку со строки. Это помимо панели. Ну и до кучи всё это построено на технологиях гнома3 , со всеми вытекающими деградациями приложений и диалогов настроек.
<[Raiden]> вот и получилось "если удобна".
<[Raiden]> Даже это ещё не весь список недостатков.
<[Raiden]> Те же федорщики говорят что перенести Юнити тяжело, т.к. мног очего перепатчено. Да и вообще надо было предполагать, что на создание ещё 1 очередного де могут годы уйти. И в итоге получается неадекватность не только в универсально ифейсе.
<only_you> мне в юнити не нравится даш и гтк(т.е. гномософт)
<only_you> лучше бі юнити изначально на кютях и базе кедософта пилили)
<andrex> юзай кде
<only_you> плазма не прет
<andrex> без плазмы\
<andrex> -\
<only_you> =/
<only_you> нафиг
<only_you> лучше на Майдан пойду
<lanbird> ох
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Потом распросим про майдан
<Sergey_IT> сколько народу в засаде! Жертву ждут?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/4/8/a/9/0/e7f815f3ba97897b41139ddb492.gif - Вот почему украинская оппозиция победит. Она активней.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Фактически уже. Уступки и должности получат по любому.
<[Raiden]> ой, я картинку перепутал )
<[Raiden]> Вот http://img12.nnm.me/9/7/2/7/4/012fbc1daee97ff59de8fd1fb0a.gif
<tagezi> не важно кто победит, всёравно ничего не измениться
<tagezi> интересно, народу на канале больше стало потому что пре альфа и скоро лтс, или потому что ссылку на канал нориально проставили?
<neoromantique> Привет ребят
<neoromantique> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/14/0126/h_1390762433_2091423_e16269ec52.png
<neoromantique> как это безобразие заставить работать?
<[Raiden]> на форум писани. Там может и про музыку было что-то из разделов
<[Raiden]> а я не знаю
<neoromantique> нужно разобраться в режиме срочно)
<neoromantique> ибо через час-полтора уже и поздно будет
<[Raiden]> в жабер ру ест ькомната убунту, но там тоже те ещё знатоки.
<vkr> всем привет
<[Raiden]> аншлаг сегодня
<[Raiden]> привет
<vkr> аншлаг?
<[Raiden]> наплыв посетителей
<vkr> аа )
<Sergey_IT> начинается уплыв
<[Raiden]> Это клиника, ещё одно ДЕ http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38933
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> глюк какой-то )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/683Nm
<tagezi> она чото весит внизу постоянно, и не убираеться )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у тебя вирус
<tagezi> угу.. грипа )
<Sergey_IT> финского )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-19
<myordo> ребята в чём разница между Debian-Live и Debian Netinst
<Hillarion> тролль?
<myordo> ы
<myordo> нет
<Hillarion> да нет, наверное
<myordo> ща ссылочки кину ну я правда не выкупаю
<Hillarion> А на FreeBSD ставил KDE?
<Hillarion> Переходи к нам, на Gentoo =)
<myordo> https://www.debian.org/CD/live/
<myordo> https://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<myordo> ))))
<Hillarion> Твои ссылки убили Винду!!!
<Hillarion> АААА
<Hillarion> А
<Hillarion> А
<Hillarion> ...
<myordo> да харош......
<Hillarion> А нет, заработало
<Hillarion> Там же всё написано на сайте
<Hillarion> Читай, да начитанным станешь
<myordo> ы
<protopopulus> Ох едрить! Вы чего тут разорались? Люди спят...
<dim137> Добрый вечер! Есть у кого-нибудь возможность помочь настроить шлюз так, что-бы трафик шел через tor или хотя-бы ответьте пожалуйста в каком направлении искать как трафик поступивший на внутренний eth1 направить на порт 9050?
<dim137> Добрый вечер! Есть у кого-нибудь возможность помочь настроить шлюз так, что-бы трафик шел через tor или хотя-бы ответьте пожалуйста в каком направлении искать как трафик поступивший на внутренний eth1 направить на порт 9050?
<klerik> iptables вроде так может
<Sergey_IT> ку
<protopopulus> Hola
<botya> Всем доброго вечера!!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<botya> да, ночи.
<botya> может кто подсказать, или сказать где рыть? Поставил себе на ноут дрова на nVidia и bumblebee, все вроде бы стало нормально. Но при проверке через glxgeras показатели fps к дискретной видяхи такие же как у интелеовской таки
<botya> не привышают 60fps :(
<protopopulus> Выключи vsync и попробуй
<botya> так ?*?
<botya> vblank_mode=0
<Sergey_IT> а может и не стоит, если не тормозит
<Sergey_IT> так
<botya> vblank_mode=0 optirun glxgears
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<Sergey_IT> или в установках драйвера можно где-то
<botya> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<botya> 8584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1716.744 FPS
<botya> 9185 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1836.662 FPS
<Sergey_IT> а колесики плавно крутятся?
<botya> крутятся плавно
<botya> они и без отключения vsync крутятся плавно, бкз дерганиц и подвисаний
<Sergey_IT> и хорошо, но без синхронизации в видео бывают срывы
<Sergey_IT> я этого не видел... из форума
<botya> я где то читал, что при отключении синхронизации могут быть артефакты в 2д графике
<botya> щас попробую проверить
<Sergey_IT> я не видел
<botya> попробовал, зависло все нафиг :(
<Sergey_IT> не сломаешь - не поедешь
<Sergey_IT> на чем зависло?
<botya> вообще пробовал SideFX Houdini поюзать, раньше material palette глючил
<botya> зашел, открыл, все работает. Создал пару нод и все зависло :(
<botya> думал проверить на игре через вайн (помониторить фпс), ноя хз как запустить игру под вайном через optirun
<botya> т.е. через play on linux
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-20
<andrex> piyavking: чини нет
<andrex> @mode +b *!*@217.118.7*
<[Green]> приветы
<SergeyIT> о, привет
<andrex> хай
<[Green]> как оно тут?
<andrex> скучно)
<[Green]> значит все работает нормально
<andrex> одни троли с гентой вайной дебианом фряхой и кедами
<[Green]> ну этих всегда было полно)
<[Green]> andrex: а ubuntuhelpом кто сейчас занимается?
<andrex> ну базы я потихой обновляю а вот все остальное никто
<andrex> у агафоныча все думаю права взять
<[Green]> ясно
<[Green]> возьми)
<andrex> страшно, покусает еще
<andrex> злой админ
<[Green]> не, он ласковый
<andrex> да напишу потом либо на мыло либо на бунту ру
<andrex> и нада патч еще попробовать
<[Green]> какой?
<andrex> а то тут автомод не пашет и иногда кавычки не резолвятсо
<andrex> ща
<andrex> [Green]: https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria
<andrex> правда там помоему ваще форк
<andrex> )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-21
<gaconsalt> как произвести данную регистрацию?
<andrex> ?
<gaconsalt> После двух месяцев рабты в Убунту Студио, начала сильно тормозить загрузка рабочего стола. Причиной считаю регулярное обновление системы. Как можно решить данную проблему? Похожая ситуация біла и на виндоусе, потмоу уверен что данніе тормоза из-
<gaconsalt> за обновлений...  как привести в норму теперь систему
<|rapidsp|> изза обновлений вряд ли
<andrex> а там югитей?
<gaconsalt> ну просто подобная ситуация біла и с вин7, и тоже прихлдилось переустанавливать (доходило до синего єкрана).....   и вот доболтались до того тчо оказівается не тормозит у тех кто отключает обновления.....
<andrex> если да то add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/sru apt-get update apt-get upgrade unity --replace
<gaconsalt> а что эта команда сделает
<andrex> там 3 комманды
<andrex> 4
<andrex> добавляет ппа обновляет репы обновляет систему рестартит юнити
<gaconsalt> и все нужно начичнать с SUDO
<andrex> последнюю ненада
<gaconsalt> apt-get upgrade unity --replace - эту?
<gaconsalt> если рпавильно понял команды идут в таком порядке: add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/sru................apt-get update...................apt-get upgrade unity --replace.............  первые две через судо
<stanislavp> >и вот доболтались до того тчо оказівается не тормозит у тех кто отключает обновления.....
<stanislavp> ох
<andrex> !faq > gaconsalt
<ubuntuhelp> gaconsalt, please see my private message
<gaconsalt> ну я сделал такой вывод статистическим методом - все у кого отключено обновление  не имеют задержек при старте сиситемы
<andrex> хех ток для 14 там пакетов нет)
<gaconsalt> !faq > gaconsalt - а что это означает?
<ubuntuhelp> gaconsalt, please see my private message
<stanislavp> !faq > stanislavp
<ubuntuhelp> stanislavp, please see my private message
<stanislavp> Бот шлет в приват ссылку на документацию и правила. Надо ознакомится, чтобы не нервировать окружающих
<stanislavp> На 99% вопросов уже отвечено в интернете
<gaconsalt> Вы ччто меня за бота какогото приняли - можно и по скайпу в видеорежиме  тчоб небыло сосмнений что я не ботик тот ваш)))
<SergeyIT> посмотри логи, проанализируй что грузится
<stanislavp> gaconsalt: ты ничего не понял. Тебе в приват местный бот прислал правила и ссылку. Ознакомься
<gaconsalt> ААА  так там оно не всё так просто - одна ссылка для Убунту 11....   а вторая там просто правила поведения
<gaconsalt> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual - вот это он мне предлогает а моя система уб студия 14,04,1
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<gaconsalt> мне написало что вот эта команда add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/sru не найдена
<aleksei`> в конце точно .../sru ?
<andrex> 22:21:41       andrex | хех ток для 14 там пакетов нет)
<gaconsalt> прошу прощения - но только дурак не ошибается ))))   в конце я поставил   srу
<gen> Есть здесь те кто "в теме"?!
<BarsSc> конечно)
<gaconsalt> ПРостите что значит не нервировать.....  если вам задают вопросы которые похожи по смыслу а вам впадлец разжовывать потому что надоело то это не значит что вас кто тонервирует - поставте себя на место человека которы всю жизнь занимался иными вещам
<gaconsalt> и нежели проедаться компьютерными цыфрами.....  и естественно ему нужно всё пошагово а не теа как может быть понятно только двум спецам....  )))))  я вот к примеру был в числе обслуживающего пресонала и принимал клиентов от бабки до первых лиц  управлени
<gaconsalt> я и бизнесменов и прекрасно знаю что человеку нужно прежде всего правильно сформировать виденье того о чём ты ему говоришь так а не ывделываться что тебя не поняли... вот пример - все мы слышим что по телику или радио выступают чиновники и начинают
<BarsSc> в чем вопрос?
<gaconsalt> толдычитьч о каких то номерах законов и норм или приказов которые они приняли или утвердили но ни слова о том как каким методом управляется социальными процессами....  ниодного слова понятного и комбайнёру и програмисту и экономисту....  а людям нав
<gen> ff
<gaconsalt> ероне стоилобы простыми и понятными словами обьяснить суть..... так что это уже вопрос к спецам которые не могут понять суть без конкретики и конкретных терминов и выразить её, то есть днести до простого народа.....
<gen> Кто-то видит мои сообщения?
<BarsSc> да
<BarsSc> все видят
<BarsSc> <gen> в чем вопрос?
<gen> Да так, зашел поздороваться с нормальными пацанами
<BarsSc> ну здаров))
<gen> А вопросов over 1000)
<BarsSc> чет многовато
<BarsSc> давай первый а там посмотрим)
<gen> Та ну мне стыдно задавать вопросы - они нубские)
<BarsSc> правильно, если сам разберешься, лучше запомнишь и понятие будет что да как
<aleksei`> glxinfo в mesautils был?
<aleksei`> glxinfo в mesautils был?
<gaconsalt> что это за процедура - обработка триггеров
<gaconsalt> в нубских вопросах часто истина кроется
<gaconsalt> и саоме главное тот кто болше думает о сути а не о том каккой вопрос к какой категрии отнести тот и споосбен в чём то разобраться и стать профи а остальные толко понтуются своими пятёрками
<stanislavp> Я пожалуй сохраню все что он тут написал
<stanislavp> Цитата: GAConsalt от 17 Ноябрь 2014, 17:58:18 А как вообще можно говорить о какихто важных задачах для Ubuntu, если установив версию Studio не работает даже вай-фай.... о счём как говорится речь тогда..... спеца с образованием нет денег держать и даже нанима.... ноут сам моч
<stanislavp> С форума его выгнали. Ясно понятно
<gaconsalt> простите, кто знает как найти свои предыдущие разговоры
<BarsSc> у меня konverstation в ~/logs все пишет
<BarsSc> у вас какая прога?
<gaconsalt> XChat
<BarsSc> konversation*
<gaconsalt> Моя какбы разработанна дляGTK+
<gaconsalt> может это и не важно
<gaconsalt> но
<BarsSc> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<BarsSc> где-то здесь смотрите
<gaconsalt> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<BarsSc> а вообще в настройках xchat прописана папкасохранения логов
<gaconsalt> да благодарю - есть в настройках протоколирование и там нужно ставить галочку возле "записать журнал разговора" - удобная штука если там команды пересмотреть какието или что токонкретное....   а так всё равно каждый новый вопрос требует отдельного
<gaconsalt> разбирательства....
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-22
<NoOova> На канале #python у чувака никнейм Naeblis =)
<NoOova> Всем привет
<serge> привет!
<serge> Ирка ещё жива? :))
<UNIm95> serge да
<protopopulus> Но едва шевелится, похоже...
<lisovin-vlad> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-23
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/08/RedHatLinux9.png http://filearchive.cnews.ru/img/zoom/2015/01/23/1.jpg разница больше 10 лет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-24
<unsorted> всем привет
<unsorted> подскажите пожалуйста, имеется юсб жесткий диск. нужна строчка как в винде вида USB\VID_152D&PID_2509\10A1234568F2. вот как мне у убунте узнать vid и pid номер?
<unsorted> lspci? hardinfo, sysinfo не помогло
<andrex> lsusb dmesg
<unsorted> спасибо. попробую
<tagezi> утра всем )
<svetlana2> доброе утро tagezi
<tagezi> svetlana2: а двойка то тебе зачем?
<aleksei`> добрый день
<tagezi> пивет )
<svetlana2> у каналов длинные имена, не помещается в одно окно
<svetlana2> я открыла второе
<PashaU> есть кто живой?
<svetlana2> есть
<PashaU> приветы
<PashaU> немного странный вопросик, не в курсе, есть ли в этой сети IRC канал радиолюбителей?
<PashaU> сори, отвалился чего-то
<aleksei`> чё-то мотает туда - сюда ...
<svetlana2> PashaU
<PashaU> svetlana2: м?
<svetlana2> #gnuradio )
<svetlana2> я читаю список из «/msg alis list * -topic radio -min 10»
<svetlana2> он самый большой
<PashaU> svetlana2: о! благодарю! поглядим
<PashaU> svetlana2: правда это не совсем то что я искал, но все равно спасибо
<andrex> во этому и метает)
<andrex> tagezi: ку, куда исчезал?
<sonofanoob> пацаны, us.ubuntu.com и ru.ubuntu.com гугловский днс у меня не ресолвит, еть ещё такие?
<sonofanoob> mirror.mirohost.ru тоже лежит а вот security.ubuntu.com норм
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> постоянно или только сейчас?
<andrex> ну основные серваки всегда стабильней быыли
<andrex> и ваще это все санкции xD
<Sergey_IT> у меня сегодня irc.ubuntu.com не резолвилась
<andrex> ну я снего не сижу
<andrex> )
<andrex> нада свои делать
<andrex> ладно пинайте если че, пойду ченить отвратительное смотреть
<UNIm95> sonofanoob:  А разве такие хоста используются?
<UNIm95> хосты*
<sonofanoob> да
<sonofanoob> я походу ошибся да
<sonofanoob> спс
<UNIm95> sonofanoob:  тебе что за серваки от канноникал нужны?
<sonofanoob> да всё я уже раздуплился
<svetlana2> Sergey_IT: более постоянный адрес irc.ubuntu.com -- chat.freenode.net. (хотя если проблема с dns в целом, то и он не поможет.)
<Sergey_IT> svetlana2, это у меня первый раз на памяти случилось )
<andrex> chat.freenode.net эт вроде как бы хаб, раскидывает по нагрузке на другие может и нечайно и на бубунтовский кинуть)
<tagezi> andrex: я исяезал?
<tagezi> эм.. да я почти каждый день в канал смотрю.. просто ссесия, дояа приезжала.. ЛО отнимает время..
<Sergey_IT> клаву сменил?
<Sergey_IT> или пальцы вытянулись? )
<andrex> tagezi: ладно, отмазка прокатла, пока обойдемся только розгами)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это сесиия, не отоспался пока
<tagezi> andrex: )
<svetlana2> andrex: в норме irc.ubuntu.com -- CNAME (перенаправление) на chat.freenode.net.
<svetlana2> tagezi: простите. что такое ЛО?
<andrex> хм
<andrex> Либре офис
<andrex> svetlana2: ^
<svetlana2> ок
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> хотя иногда, в зависимости от контекста может быть Ленинградская область ))
<andrex> Ленивые Оси
<svetlana2> tagezi: много бумажной работы, нужно писать домашнее задание или отчёты в ЛО, но он неудобный?
<tagezi> почему не удобный?
<svetlana2> отнимает время, значит, неудобный.
<tagezi> он офигенный.. хотя и косячный )
<tagezi> не, я QA, l10n, перевод документации, и социал медиа )
<tagezi> так что реально много времени выжирает... и не потому что не удобный, а потому что больше некому
<Sergey_IT> незаменимый ты наш ;)
<tagezi> н заменимых людей нет )) есть люди которых не хотят заменять ))))
<andrex> а я все дождаться прав от агафоныча не могу) и наверно не дождусь)
<Sergey_IT> тебе обязанностей не хватает? Прав подавай! :)
<svetlana2> tagezi: ой, это не программа а проект отнимает время. я очень рада что вы переводите документацию. неблагодарное дело но очень нужное.
<andrex> угу
<andrex> @capabilities
<Sergey_IT> тагези - гигант, это ж сколько здоровья надо
<andrex> ниче новоо)
<andrex> да он мазахист)
<andrex> да и трудно когото найти на такие вещи
<andrex> всем денег подавай
<Sergey_IT> ну не всем...
<andrex> о
<andrex> tagezi: Sergey_IT в добровольцы хочет xD
<Sergey_IT> уже был ;)... но старый стал, ленивый
<andrex> я бы мог, еслиб свох делов выше крыши небыло бы да и жумлу помогаю потихой переводить
<andrex> все, сать нада валить уже второй час ночи)
<tagezi> svetlana2: +1, есть люди которые просто не хотят делаль, а есть те кому делать нечего, и она палки в колёса ставят.. так что по полной правы
<tagezi> svetlana4: может прогу установить? ))
<tagezi> а то скоро у тебя там будет возраст вселенной ))
<svetlana0> так лучше? :)
<protopopulus> svetlana0, а зачем числовой постфикс?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-25
<ak5> hi, any good ru vps providers?
<PashaU> >_< ненавижу винду......
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<astrobeglec> И тишина и мертвые с косами вдоль дорог стоят
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-25
<cesdo> Всем привет
<svetlana> привет
<tagezi> ку
<D3n> Всем привет
<tagezi> привет
<D3n> Как заставить apt-get одной командой заставить обновить ядро до последней достуной версии?
<tagezi> смотря что считать доступной версией
<tagezi> в принципе, dist-upgrade обновляет всё до последней доступной версии
<D3n> Не dist-upgrade обновлеяет до версии 3.0*
<D3n> А последняя достуная в репах 4.0.25
<D3n> т.е. linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic
<tagezi> а оно доступно или только показывается?
<D3n> доступно
<tagezi> ну тогда поставь его и будет тебе счастье
<tagezi> хотя я вообще не понимаю зачем... если только глюки новые словить
<D3n> к каждому серверу по ssh подключаться и ставить что ли, надо что бы в кроне прописал типо apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade и все само ставилось
<D3n> tagezi> в 4 версиях ядра улучшена проддержка виртуализации
<D3n> в часности поддержка 3D
<D3n> недавно буквально тестировал, игрался в моствонтед установленный на виртуалку win10, на хост машину с linux mint
<tagezi> D3n: ну, можно автоматизировать.. скрипты же не просто так придумали
<tagezi> хотя если честно не знаю.. сервера явно не моё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставить на сервер 4-е ядро что бы в виртуалке моствантед гонять. сервера как бы для других задач
<tagezi> может у него они игровые.. он отупляет молодеж :)
<Sergej> priwet wsem
<UNIm95> Народ. Есть знакомые железячники?
<UNIm95> Или кто знает как разобрать аккумулятор к ноуту?
<UNIm95> ВРоде болтов нет.
<UNIm95> Хотя вроде один болт нашел
<UNIm95> А нет.
<UNIm95> Это какое-то окошко под наклейкой
<andrex> они все разные
<andrex> есть на клипсах а есть тупо запаяные или заклееные
<andrex> гугли по самому акуму может че найдеш
<andrex> тока смысл его разбирать) если ток повер банк забабахать из кучи акумов
<UNIm95> andrex: или заменить банки
<tagezi> и как ты заменишь банки?
<tagezi> если у тебя есть нормальный акум, не прощели его поставить?
<tagezi> или ты банки из картошки будешь нарезать? ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: в аккуме 186500
<tagezi> 186500 чего?
<tagezi> картошек? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: форм-фактор банки
<UNIm95> tagezi: 18650*
<UNIm95> я на один нолик ошибся
<tagezi> да я понял уже что ноль лишний, сижу читаю
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я похож на энциклопедию?
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче ты хочет новые банки поставить в акум..
<UNIm95> tagezi: угусь
<tagezi> чтобы не сделать лижбы не покупать.. :) я так уже пол года питальнк делаю, у меня пары деталек не хватает, я доделать из-за этого не могу..
<tagezi> за теде деньги могу уже давно купить новый
<tagezi> до 30 вольт до 6 ампер.. мне за глаза да за уши этого )))
<tagezi> но нет.. я ведь типа с руками золотыми :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня есть возможный косяк: ноуту прогревали северный мост.
<UNIm95> так как ноут был полумертв
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-26
<D3n> <JohnDoe_71Rus> ставить на сервер 4-е ядро что бы в виртуалке моствантед гонять. сервера как бы для других задач, SETI@home у меня на виртуалках считаются
<D3n> прирост в скорости однозначно есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пытаюсь поставить netinstall 14.04, скачал сегодня.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подучаю ошибку The following packages cannot be authenticated linux-header-3.13... короче не может проверить ядро, на кучу других пакетов до установки ядра молчит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставлю через apt-cacher-ng
<andrex> образ старый или поломаный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> исошник ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде скачал сегодня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/ отсюда, первый для i386
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: западня. 2 раза перекачал исошник. даже пробовал его распаковать и положить распакованный в tftpboot
<D3n> JohnDoe_71Rus 14.04.3 качай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> D3n: netinstall, маленький исошник на 30 метров. который все актуальное (14.04.3) сам выкачает из сети при установке
<D3n> отсюда лил? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, ссылка выше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но все равно обе ведут http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<beta_> beta_: privwt
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> а кому-то и ночи
<Sand_> 2
<Sand_> всем привет)
<svetlana> привет!
<andrex> -_o я еще полуспать
<svetlana> утро или вечер?
<andrex> утро
<andrex> хотел сказать семь, но подумал что не отвечу на вопрос)
<svetlana> ))
<Sand_> а чем вы здесь занимаетесь, обсуждаете убунту?
<Sand_> я регился почти час у вас тут
<svetlana> хорошо, что получилось
<andrex> да просто ты не осилятор вае
<andrex> щ
<svetlana> да, примерно, хотя тут не очень много обсуждения-то, только временами
<Sand_> а чего в убунте можно обсуждать например)
<Sand_> как iptable поставить?)
<Sand_> iptables
<andrex> оно стоит из коропки
<Sand_> не знаю вроде оно не работает если его не настроить
<Sand_> я интерфейсы к нему качал там нужно было его включать)
<svetlana> можно настроить через ufw или посредством многократного перечитывания ман страницы iptables с целью приобретения интиутивного понимания всех этих разностей
<Sand_> я видел что можно скачать уже готовые конфиги))
<svetlana> можно
<svetlana> но это как-то не очень работает, если у тебя другая своя цель есть
<svetlana> harushima, привет)
<harushima> Помогите по$алуйста с принтером: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272466.msg2148556
<Sand_> <svetlana> а какая самая безопасная ос?)
<svetlana> та, которую тебе удобно настраивать
<Sand_> а как их настраивают?)
<svetlana> если тебе удобно настраивать linux from scratch, значит, он самый безопасный в твоём случае
<svetlana> зависит от контекста, от кого защищаешь, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ вот хорошо по-англ распинается, на русский я не знаю, кто его перевёл
<svetlana> harushima, интересный вопрос
<Sand_> harushima, а принтер вообще видет?
<harushima> Да
<harushima> принтер виден. и из под винды печатал
<Sand_> harushima, ты точно выбираешь нужный принтер в окне печать?
<Sand_> там их может быть несколько
<harushima> Да. проверил это.
<Sand_> тогда хз у меня тоже иногда глючил принтер не печатал или с задержкой)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-27
<svetlana> какая это модель принтера? я поняла, что производитель epson
<harushima>  Epson WorkForce 30
<harushima> Описание проблемы  в теме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272466.msg2148556
<svetlana> да, я там и прочитала
<svetlana> спросить по-англ на #ubuntu что ли ... не въезжаю
<harushima> я не владею анл. увы.
<svetlana> я вот пробую сама у них спросить
<svetlana> а что если поставить пакет cups-driver-gutenprint вместо этого поставленного вручную? оно не заработает?
<svetlana> harushima,
<andrex> короче все понятно с Sand_ хочет и в покер играть и чтобы карты все были) на всякие пожарные)
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> вечера
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> andrex: и тебе :)
<andrex> вечера, я сказаль!
<Leagnus> ты чё, в Иркутске?
<andrex> а как ты догадался?
<StripedPork> g
<StripedPork> Здесь кто-нибудь есть?
<StripedPork>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER StripedPork xnkeicqvbsza
<StripedPork> f
<StripedPork> Привет всем
<NetForHack> Хай
<harushima_> Посоветуйте пожалуйста альтернативу SMPlayer
<flegontoff> VLC
<harushima_>  Мне не хватает после mpc скриншотов с именем из имени видеофайла+время, покадровой перемотки, ну и конечно чтобы сабы русские без проблем вставали и переключались не через асус
<harushima_> А он умеет вышесказанное?
<flegontoff> не знаю
<harushima_> У меня он есть| попро?у/ конечно& $аль& не знаете& про хотя?ы скриншоты|
<flegontoff> vlcsnap-2016-01-27-21h42m32s158
<flegontoff> в таком виде
<harushima_> ?лин и увы| перемотка говно|
<harushima_> $аль нет под пингвином mpc
<harushima_> извините за ?уквы& пишу из-под удалённой консоли& она почему-то русские ?уквы частично не понимает((
<andrex> mpv)
<harushima_> и скрины он делает с нечитамыми именами
<andrex> хотяя не всеравно что предложить mplayer
<andrex> )
<harushima_> mpv я да$е не зна/ А вы знаете& что советуете? Что это за плеер?
<andrex> Video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2
<andrex> с дефолтным ифейсом выглядит както так http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0127/h_1453920738_6539655_15c05f64fa.png но это не то что те нада)
<harushima_> не зна/| по картинке не понять& мо$ет ли он что| сейчас гляну
<andrex> а тотем че не умеет? вроде  умел же) хотя его чет изуродовали ваще
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/mpv_player http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=240979 https://mpv.io/
<andrex> а там в ифейсе стандартном мало что на кнопках в основном на функциональных клавишах смотри доки
<harushima_> У этого mpv нет да$е мен/ контекстоного и воо?ще мен/| или он олдскльный совсем& или у?огий) перемотка так се?е|
<harushima_> Я привык к покадровой перемотке в мпц& от дискретной у$е отвык со времен вин98се| л/?л/ в кино моменты покадрово смотреть& ?есит& когда это невозмо$но|
<flegontoff> привет народ! объясните почему у некоторых участников чата пишеться ip  а у некоторых непонять что))
<flegontoff> сижу через xchat
<harushima_> я в этих плеерах у$е как свинья в я?локах& а сравнимого по функционалу с mpc так и не нашёл
<harushima_> flegontoff я то$е в xchat, твой ип ви$у& а ты мой ? мол$ет это моераторы так сделали
<andrex> это просто хосты либо домен  либо клоака
<andrex> flegontoff: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<flegontoff> спасибо почита
<andrex> ну либо смплеер либо мпц по вайном тогда
<andrex> больше альтернатив я не вижу тогда
<harushima_> wine не хочу, иначе смысл был переходить на линух.
<harushima_> вайн по дебильному рабоотает и из интерфейса выпадает
<harushima_> огорчён
<harushima_> неужели так сложно исправитьплееры, чтобы не отставать хотя бы в таких элементарных вещах как имена скриншотов и покадрованя перемотка....
<andrex> перемотка покадровая есть во всем что упоминалось в mpv так еще и назад можно с названием скринов фз
<andrex> тотем тока может кадры перескакивать
<andrex> вот это уже плохо)
<harushima_> завис линукс. намертво. нажимая сброс привычно ругнулся еб-нный виндовс....
<harushima_> сижу в раздумиях..
<Sergey_IT> не ругайся
<andrex> Sergey_IT: накажи его)
<andrex> поставь в угол)
<andrex> я спать
<Leagnus> как мерджить так, чтобы мои кастом-файлы не потёрло?
<Sergey_IT> переведи (
<Sand_> что перевести
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты вообще сам то понялчто ты сказал?
<tagezi> это примерно как, как мне перезаписать файлы не перезаписывая их
<tagezi> никак блин
<Leagnus> я: git push origin master
<Leagnus> мне: rejected
<Leagnus> ну я и подумал, что нужно мерджить
<Leagnus> а у меня в одной из папок - мои файлы, и их после мерджа
<Leagnus> git merge origin/master
<Leagnus> нема...
<Leagnus> git merge --no-commit делать, что ли?
<tagezi> а ты их добавил?
<Leagnus> add, да
<tagezi> а зафиксировал?
<Leagnus> закомитил
<tagezi> ну тогда они должны соединяться
<Leagnus> ну это ж в локальный реп.
<Leagnus> а, мои файлы, нет
<Leagnus> они не нужны в репе, они нужны мне
<Leagnus> как Гиту сказать: не трожь мои файлы!
<tagezi> блин... локально, качаешь масте, потом git checkout -b blabla, затем git migre с мастером, затем пушь мастер
<tagezi> или из ветки пушь в мастер
<Leagnus> та всё это ясно. А вот если что левое будет в папке - его не будет...
<tagezi> если ты делаешь в ветке мигре с мастером, то мастер накладывается на твоё ветку
<tagezi> а тебе нужно наобором ))
<Leagnus> та ясно. Просто игнор как бы не работает или я хочу не тот игнор
<tagezi> http://githowto.com/ru
<Leagnus> там такова нет
<tagezi> я не знаю что ты хочешь.. если файл закомитен, то ты его уже только с плясками удалить можешь, он просто так никуда деться не может
<tagezi> https://git-scm.com/book/ru/v1
<Leagnus> та не, я не закомитить хочу, а левые файлы в папках оставить, которые к репе не имеют прямого отношения - они нужны для разработки, но не для репы
<tagezi> у тебя при слеянии git сообщает о всех изменениях в отслеживаемых директориях, и не даёт тебе ничего сделать с этим, пока ты не примешь решение
<tagezi> вот что ты сделал чтобы они удалились
<tagezi> ?
<Leagnus> смерджил с удалённой мастер-веткой
<Leagnus> git merge origin/master
<tagezi> если ты сделал файл, и не закомитил его, он у тебя так и будет блуждать из ветки в ветку, но пушить ты не сможешь
<Leagnus> я думал, если в .gitignore помещу маски файлов - ни мердж, никто другой их не тронет
<Leagnus> отож, что не смогу, блин
<tagezi> ну ты наложил ветку мастер на свою, насколько я понимаю это тоже самое что git checkout master
<Leagnus> а что мне сделать, если 'rejected'?
<Leagnus> я хочу пушнуть
<tagezi> может уже кто-то сделал комит раньше?
<Leagnus> может, но меня больше беспокоит, что файлы мои удаляются
<Leagnus> я фетчу, мерджу - а кастом-файлы тю-тю.
<tagezi> https://git-scm.com/book/ru/v1/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-Git-%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D1%81-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%89%D1%8C%D1%8E-Git
<tagezi> а ты не феньч и не мерж
<tagezi> git pull -r
<tagezi> если нужно обновить до текущего значения мастер
<Leagnus> а если мне и мои локальные коммиты нужно пушнуть?
<Leagnus> ого, перехват, это типа вотчера
<Leagnus> git при наличии личных требований к процессу работы - это взрыв мозга
<tagezi> мне бы твои проблемы... у меня вот диод не мигает, зараза (((
<Leagnus> на чём диод? на ноуте?
<Leagnus> tagezi: кондёр какой-нить высох - погрей его паялом
<tagezi> Leagnus: не.. я просто мигалка диожная не пашет
<tagezi> http://www.ruselectronic.com/news/svetodiod-morgalik/
<tagezi> что-то делаю не так, понятт не могу что.. вроде всё по схеме, но не работает
<Leagnus> tagezi: может, светодиод неправильно подключил
<tagezi> скорее уж у транзистора ноги перепутал )))
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-28
<DorySan> Всем привет
<svetlana> привет
<D3n> Всем привет
<svetlana> привет, D3n
<D3n> svetlana Добрый день, вечер или утро Вам)
<svetlana> денёчек
<wendalinru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<wendalinru> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<wendalinru> !ubuntuhelp  øðèôò firefox 43
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через apt-cacher-ng не ставится linux-header-* невозможно аутентифицировать пакеты.  если напрямую без кешера ставится
<Antares> всем привет!
<Antares> есть кто тут?
<Antares> у меня проблемка
<Antares> с кодировочкой
<Antares> не могли бы помочь советом и тем чем можите
<Antares> ?????
<Antares> мда...
<Antares> http://i.imgur.com/uDEBw3P.png
<D3n> через wine запущено?
<Antares> да
<Antares> кодировка системы UTF-под вином наверное 1251
<Antares> как мне быть?
<andrex> запусти в нужной
<andrex> делов то
<Antares> как ? 0__о
<Antares> а так можно???
<D3n> LC_ALL=ru_RU.cp1251 wine ваша_программа.exe
<Antares> щас протещу спасибо
<andrex> не давай копипастные комманды
<andrex> пусть гуглит
<D3n> andrex ок
<andrex> можно сказать что и чем а как пусть думает
<Antares> http://i.imgur.com/GJSZdLD.png
<Antares> непалучается
<Antares> :(
<D3n[afk]> Antares скорее всего не сгенерирована локаль
<D3n[afk]> Antares man locale-gen
<Antares> махмах
<Antares> ман..
<Antares> хуян
<Antares> :\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нативной либры не хватает?
<andrex> мелкомягкие ваще странные на анг винде утф а на рус цп1251 ихний
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал что с 8-ки они на utf перешли
<andrex> видать как обычн нет
<DorySan> clear
<Antares> http://i.imgur.com/MwpdiA5.png
<Antares> http://i.imgur.com/Cl6umrr.png
<andrex> прекрощай
<OmenRa> шо за реклама?
<Leagnus> релкама маниака
<andrex> *-школьника
<andrex> чувак ее как час нету в сети зачем ты ей пишеш да еще и с ошибками)
<Leagnus> такое девушкам не пишут: он неопытный маниак...
<Leagnus> ребят, не бейте сильно: с гитом, прежде, чем закоммитить, если на серве уже кто-то закоммитил своё, как мне в свою репу его доработки влить, чтобы мои не потёрлись?
<Leagnus> если моя локальная репа - клон, а не отдельная ветка
<Leagnus> или локальная репа считается отдельной веткой? пытаюсь сделать pull - а консоль мне говорит, что у меня unmerged files. Merge жеж только для веток?
<tagezi> Leagnus: я же тебе вера дал ссылку
<tagezi> даже две
<tagezi> гугли rebase короче
<tagezi> кто в курсе что такое flat XML И как это будет по русски?
<andrex> csv чтоль)
<tagezi> cvs явно не xml
<tagezi> это что-то типа неупакованного (не запихнутого в зип) xml
<tagezi> проходит в стандартах ODF, но я блин вообще не понимаю причем тут квартира :))))
<Leagnus> :)
<Leagnus> плоский, ты же знаешь. там вероятно принцип данных простой
<Leagnus> см. в статье http://habrahabr.ru/post/113872/
<tagezi> Leagnus: сяп
<Antares> https://vk.com/audios145051485?performer=1&q=Sex%20Pistols
<tagezi> добрый ты сегодня какой-то.. наверное прибавку к зп получил :))
<andrex> он уже 2 предупреждения выхватил
<tagezi> вот и я про тоже
<Leagnus> колбасит его вероятно
<tagezi> колбасит или сорделит не имеет значения, я же не выливаю тут своё горе по семейным вопросам
<tagezi> или по тому что я не понимаю английский итальянцев :))
<Leagnus> а ты вылей, мы те насоветуем...)
<tagezi> вот как перевести Removed dispatch command
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.1/ru#Dispatch_commands
<Leagnus> команда ... удалена
<tagezi> :) меня слово оправка интерисует :))
<Leagnus> опять издеваешься
<tagezi> вообще, термины к UNO API разробатывались в начале 2000 каким-то слолером или плотником.. и вот я вроде читая всё понимаю, но чуствую себя собакой: всё понимаю, а сказать не могу :))
<tagezi> столяром*
<tagezi> о, я в прошлой версии поступил грамотно, я просто проигнорировал это слово :))))
<OmenRa> вопрос для сведущих: у меня дуалбут: вин + убунту. хочу установить еще что-то, типа минта либо ксубунту, для пробы. Как это сделать так, чтоб не потерять данных убунту?
<OmenRa> я так понимаю, что надо разбить диск и устанавливать туда? И можно к этой системе примонтировать /home, если она расположена на отдельном диске?
<anton666> Здравсвуйте
<andrex> да можно
<anton666> Кто не будь использует Evernote?
<flegontoff> добрый вечер! подскажите как можно настроить скорость куллера, а именно чтоб он включался ну хотя бы с 50 С
<flegontoff> xubuntu 14.04
<flegontoff> установил funcontrol
<andrex> фз обычно в биосе)
<tagezi> а он что не вкулючается?
<flegontoff> на оборот, он под win 10 при темп 42  не включается , а при убунту постоянно работает
<tagezi> ядро наверное 4, да?
<flegontoff> 3.19.0.47
<flegontoff> sudo pwmconfig выдает
<flegontoff> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<tagezi> значит дрова
<flegontoff> дрова на что?
<tagezi> flegontoff: помоему твоё http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=252764.0
<flegontoff> К сожалению , нет датчиков не были обнаружены .
<flegontoff> Это является относительно распространенным на ноутбуках , где тепловая управления является
<flegontoff> обработаны ACPI , а не ОС .
<flegontoff> это после команды sensors-detect
<tagezi> ну, если ОСь тут не причем, то оно должно работать одинаково и в винде и в линухе, ибо нет разницы
<tagezi> ACPI, кстати, разработана аж в 2000 году :)
<flegontoff> может он просто не нашел сенсоров вентиляторов? а в винде реально проверял, не охлождает при темпиратуре 40-45
<harushima> Скажите пжл, не могу понять команду LN
<harushima> ln file1 hardlink1 -- если отредактировать любой из файлов, оригинал или хардлинк, то он получает новый inode. Так и должно быть? А я думал, что можно создать хардлинки, и правя один, все остальные будут ссылаться на единный документ
<harushima> Делаю по инструкции http://rtfm.co.ua/unix-chto-takoe-symlink-hardlink-i-inode/
<harushima> Есть кто живой, народ?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-29
<D3n> Всем привет
<svetlana> привет
<D3n> harushima для этого есть параметр -s
<andrex> о моя пингвинятина зависла, первый раз в жисти.
<svetlana> выходи в ctrl+alt+f1 и убивай приложение,к оторое подвисло
<andrex> я имею в виду ваще мертво зависло) если можно было бы переключится в  консоль то это еще не зависло)
<andrex> тут даже sysrq не сработал
<D3n> Кстати может кто в курсе как победить периодические зависания Remmin'ы?
<andrex> фз не сталкивался даже
<andrex> хотя яей не пользуюсь ваще
<D3n> andrex ей или вообще по rdp не подключаешься?
<andrex> нафиг
<andrex> ssh
<andrex> вендоклиентов нет
<andrex> а если есть то тимвювер ибо все за натом)
<tagezi> утра всем :)
<llorephie> Утречка
<Victor83> Привет всем, кто может быть подскажет как настроить wi fi на ubuntu 14.04 свежая установка с русскоязычного сайта ?
<tagezi> наверное нужно на сайте и спрашивать
<tagezi> в стандартной убунту вайфай настраивается стандартными методами
<piyavking> ну да, апплет, сетевые подключения, все дела
<Victor83> у меня пытается подключитсья и потом разъединяется ...
<tagezi> ничего не объянил
<Victor83> Когда я нажимаю на имя своей wi fi сети, то идет попытка соединиться и потом пишет что не смог подключиться, ты парень оффлайн.
<Victor83> Может нужно установить драйвер какой ?
<Victor83> У меня стационарный комп с usb wi fi адаптером.
<tagezi> угу, или пароль ввести, или ip указать, или iptables настроить или... ещё 100500 вещей
<Victor83> Пароль я ввожу начинает мигать значок сети и после нескольких секунд происходит отключение. Ясно, значит это у меня только такая проблема..
<tagezi> да, не, не только у тебя.. у кучи народа, форумы этим забирты
<tagezi> забиты*
<tagezi> у тебя система то какая?
<Victor83> Ну раз я на канале ubuntu-ru, то видимо про ее и спрашиваю :)
<tagezi> хахаха.. ты тут недавно.. тут вообще кто что хочет то и спрашивает :)) некоторых Арч ставят и сюда приходят
<tagezi> особо любят люди устанавливающие балгенос приходить.. придут и начинают.. это же таже убунту..
<Victor83> Ладно, буду курить syslog может что подскажет он мне...
<tagezi> ну, TP-link пашет из коробки в убунту, покрайне мере у меня проблем с этим никогда не было
<tagezi> Victor83: посмотри на форуме в своём ДЕ, может аплет глючит и нужно ему пендаль прописать
<Victor83> ДЕ это что?
<tagezi> дестоп окружение: юнити, кде, крыса, ласточка
<tagezi> крысиный йад :D
<Victor83> Можно о ДЕ и аплетах чуть подробнее? А то я нуб ничего о них не знаю.
<llorephie> >> некоторых Арч ставят и сюда приходят
<llorephie> йеп) ну мёртв канал арча русский, что поделать.
<llorephie> судя по тому что ставил человек с сайта ру-бунту - таки Unity.
<llorephie> юнити есть гномя, гномя есть networkmanager, nm есть зло. Victor83, через терминал попробуй - Ctrl + Alt + T, в нём nmcli device wifi connect ИМЯСЕТИ password ПАРОЛЬСЕТИ
<Victor83> -= llorephie =-  ты до этого ничего  не писал мне? А то я был оффлайн пробовал ковырять убунту свою.
<Victor83> Можешь прислать в приват пример файла /etc/networs/interfaces
<llorephie> Неа. Логи подключений жеж вываливаются
<llorephie> У меня арч
<llorephie> Если только виртуалка не завалялась
<Victor83> У меня в этом файле описан только lo
<yurau1504> hi
<yurau1504> проверка связи
<llorephie> pew
<Victor83> Связь нормальная.
<llorephie> Victor83: на сервере смотрю - примерно это там и должно быть, да
<yurau1504> спс
<llorephie> lo и auto  eth0
<yurau1504> есть вопросы, предложения?)
<Victor83> А для wi fi должно там быть прописано wlan0
<llorephie> нет, про wifi там ни слова не должно быть
<llorephie> nmcli device wifi connect ИМЯСЕТИ password ПАРОЛЬСЕТИ
<llorephie> попробуй так подключиться
<llorephie> Ещё может сбоить сам апплет, проверь подключение введя ip a
<yurau1504> проверка 2
<yurau1504> норм
<Victor83> "Ещё может сбоить сам апплет, проверь подключение введя ip a" про это подробнее можнО?
<llorephie> В терминале
<llorephie> ip a
<llorephie> Выдаст все сетевые интерфейсы и их адреса,е сли они есть
<Victor83> так у меня wlan0 виден, но не подключается через него к модему.
<Victor83> минут десять оффлайн переключусь на линукс.
<NetForHack> Есть кто?
<yurau1504> я
<NetForHack> Как вычистить на сколько секунд отстают системные часы от ntp сервера ?
<yurau1504> надо попробовать проги специальные
<NetForHack> ммм?
<yurau1504> смотрю
<yurau1504> почитайте про ntpdate
<yurau1504> с ключем -q
<llorephie> с возвращением
<Victor83> В общем, ip a  показывает, что у wlan0 нет inet4 адреса..
<NetForHack> yurau1504: спасибо, но лучше уже примерно в минутах укажу
<Victor83> А ip6 у нас как-то не работает еще :)
<Victor83> Может попробовать поставить 12.04 там будет получше что-нибудь?..
<NetForHack> может лучше повышать версию ?
<llorephie> LTS следующий в конце апреля %)
<llorephie> через nmcli пробовали?
<NetForHack> для десктопа и не LTS сойдет
<Victor83> Нет. Сейчас попробую. Забыл.
<llorephie> что-то вспомнил свистопляски с 14.10, то был последний раз когда я ставил не-LTS бубен. кстати, в 16.04 же systemd?
<NetForHack> ну 15.10 отлично работает, скорей всего
<llorephie> думаю, переводить на него серверы, или прятаться. ибо обновление бубна то ли на 15.04, то ли на тот самый 14.10 убило десктоп в щи.
<llorephie> угу, systemd в 14.10 вроде сделали
<yurau1504> я тоже на 1510 сижу
<NetForHack> сервер зачем обновлять то?
<NetForHack> 14.04.3 наше все
<llorephie> чтобы было(с). В любом случае будем его заменять (а, да. удалёнка же), с 12.04 на 14.04 вроде пережили, что дальше - не хочу пока думать, всё равно до октября жать придётся.
<llorephie> так хоть нервишки пощекотать
<NetForHack> эх, libfaketime создано богами
<Victor83> Error: Connection activation failed: (5) IP configuration could not be reserved (no available address, timeout, etc.).
<Victor83> Вот что выдало.
<svetlana> это что ты сделал, чтобы оно начало такое писать?
<Victor83> nmcli device wifi connect ИМЯСЕТИ password ПАРОЛЬСЕТИ
<Victor83> Нету ip4 адреса для wi fi у меня почему-то.
<llorephie> У тебя другие устройства с этой сетью нормально работают?
<Victor83> Ну я сейчас в Винде. И тот же адаптер как видно работает.
<Victor83> Проводной подключить я не могу в линуксе, так как модем далеко.
<Victor83> Он скорее всего бы подключился и обновил то, чего не хватает беспроводному соединению...
<llorephie> ещё как вариант - статику прописать, подрубится ли. не могу найти как включить отладку networkmanager o_O
<Victor83> iface wlan0 inet static
<Victor83> address 192.168.1.15
<Victor83> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Victor83> gateway 192.168.1.1
<Victor83> Я так вот прописал был, так он вообще тогда не видел wi fi
<Victor83> это я пробовал.
<Victor83> У меня там при изменении не активна кнопка сохранить.
<llorephie> ._. думал в приватный чат ушёл xD
<Victor83> Почти :)
 * Victor83 Мы все еще в основном :)
<llorephie> зобавности Thunderbird
<Victor83> А что в линуксе нету нормального ИРК клиента? :)
<llorephie> есть, просто лень его поднимать
<Victor83> Я так  и подумла.
<Victor83> Я так  и подумал.
<NetForHack> hexchat поставьте, какой thunderbird еще
<llorephie> стоит, просто громоптица в автозапуске, за и 75 почтовых ящиков + пара сотен лент rss + usenet... пусть уж и irc тут
<NetForHack> 75 почтовых ящиков 0_0 ?!
<llorephie> йеп. рабочие, личные, сайтовые.
<llorephie> 73 точнее
<NetForHack> ...
<llorephie> что?)
<llorephie> Я вёл беспорядочную почтовую жизнь.
<tagezi> ну вы тут  расшумелись..
<llorephie> А нельзя?)
<tagezi> можно :)
<llorephie> вооот. я уж занервничал.
<tagezi> линух можно в виртуалке поднять с диска, если нужно доступ иметь.. только пробросить модем будет проблематично
<llorephie> из венд?
<tagezi> хотя можно подключиться по кабелю и пробросить модем, тогда можно будет рыть и кописпастить
<tagezi> а какая разница из линуха в винду или из винды в линух?
<llorephie> если подрубать венду с диска из-под линукса по qemu я ещё представляю как, то как подрубать линукс в венде с того же диска - не очень ._.
<tagezi> я так какое-то время работал.. только винда пищит что пиратская
<tagezi> в мшкегфд боксе
<tagezi> виртуалбоксе
<llorephie> под виртуалбоксом так и не заводил xD
<tagezi> в кемю не баловал таким.. чото лень было
<tagezi> ладно, стучите если что, я пошёл допиливать модель искучтвенной нейронной сети :)))
<llorephie> удачи :)
<UNIm95> Черт. Ну как так можно? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFi-Bb9IxuY
<tagezi> UNIm95: что тебе не нравиться то?
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты ролик смотрел?
<tagezi> вообще рекомендуют помыть в кислоте, а потом под проточной водой
<tagezi> да :)
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/2goMGVY5mwo
<tagezi> несколько штук забыл указать в модели.. но это не важно.. всёравно примерно всё так и выглядит
<UNIm95> tagezi: если препод умный, то он так и сделает. Если обыкновенный то будет выражать через какую-то хрень
<tagezi> UNIm95: когда мне препод начинает втирать про процесы, которые не могут быть решены алгоритмическим путём, но при этом решаемые на компьютере, это это значит что не имеет понятия оо чем он говорит
<tagezi> а про нейронные сети вообше брен несут, такой, что просто ахтунг.. ощущение что пришёл дворник переподавать, который компьютер в перые видит
<tagezi> мне сегодня жена втирала про шерсть белого медведя, типа она прозрачная, поэтому мы её белой видим :D я от души посмеялся
<UNIm95> tagezi: я сейчас готовлюсь к теории вычислимости. Если тебе профессор заливает про алгоритмически нерешимые процессы но эти процессы решаются машиной Тьюринга(компом) то смело забрасывай этого идиота тряпками
<tagezi> UNIm95: вот и я про тоже :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты ей объяснил где она неправа?
<tagezi> да.. она тоже поржала :))
<UNIm95> Я не понял: твоя жена прикалывалась или реально так думала?
<tagezi> у неё был курс по ТРИЗ, она вся восхищенная мне чегодня выжемку расказывала.. зря она это.. восхищение как рукой ушло :))
<tagezi> да реально так думала
<UNIm95> О_О
<tagezi> просто в голове не сразу сростается, особенно когда расказывает препод, которого она уважает :))
<UNIm95> У вас же вроде не бакалавр? А степень выше?
<tagezi> жена просто курс взяла для общего развития
<UNIm95> СТОП, ЭТО ЕЙ ПРЕПОД РАССКАЗАЛ?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> причем препод инженер и преподаёт в политехе :))))
<tagezi> мне страшно после этого поьзоваться чем-либо разработаным нашей цивилизацией :))
<UNIm95> скорее всего этот гуманитарий сладкими речами выбил себе теплое место.
<tagezi> ну, не.. он далеко не гуманитарий.. это уж точно
<tagezi> математика у него на очень высоком уровне, покрайне мере класическая
<UNIm95> Я бы сказал как это называется но: 1)На канале нельзя материться. 2) Я сам оператор
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну.. я знаю как это называется.. но ТРИЗ этоже псевдо наука, там главное доказать что ты прав :)
<UNIm95> ТРИЗ= что?
<tagezi>  теория решения изобретательских задач
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-30
<tagezi> мне жена расказывала про медведя, чтобы логически подвести к прозрачному крему который ьелит кожу :)))))))
<tagezi> белит*
<UNIm95> Черт. Я даже по названию не могу понять в какую степь мне гуглить. Это точно замаскировавшийся гуманитарий
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%87
<tagezi> и Альтшуллер
<tagezi> "изобретатель" ТРИЗ
<UNIm95> Прям совсем не палятся!
<UNIm95> Кратко как делаются чудеса в инженерии: 80% Пришел шеф и сказал запили мне чудо чудное(снизь себестоимость производства). 19% Не вечером делать было нечего. 1% Озарение.
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> я тоже её предложил метод стимуляции умственной активности изобретателя.. электрошок, с постепенным увеливеснием заряда за не выполненое задание :)))
<tagezi> дешего и эфективно :))))
<tagezi> увеличением*
<UNIm95> Главное не нарваться на мазохиста.
<mogost> Привет всем. Может мне кто-то помочь с небольой проблемой в Linux с аудио системой?
<mogost> Не работает внешний микрофон. Ноут Asus n551jm. Совмещенный джек (микрофон + наушники). Использую гарнитуру. В виндовс всё ок. Микрофон система просто не видет.
<mogost> Гуру помогите пожалуйста http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272587.0 :)
<yurau1504> не знаю не совмещенный
<yurau1504> мик у меня
<mogost> Я уже сам что только не пытался. Проблема вроде и не очень большая, но работать сильно мешает
<yurau1504> микрофон чтоб работал включить надо
<mogost> как
<yurau1504> что так тихо на канале!?
<llorephie> Намана
<llorephie> Вчера вон нафлудили
<llorephie> если кому интересно чем закончилась вчерашняя свистопляска с wlan0 - networkmanager неосилил поднять сеть, почти добили до подключение через wpa_supplicant но время было позднее и перемудрил немного. Итог - ставим Antergos (рач) %)
<yurau1504> у меня вопрос
<llorephie> ась
<yurau1504> есть флешка 16гб. не могу загрузиться с нее. образ ставил unetbootin и стандартным графическим средством.
<yurau1504> пробовал 1510. может надо 8гб флешку? а эта битая?
<llorephie> моё любимое - загружаешь под efi или legacy bios?
<yurau1504> легаси ноут
<llorephie> dd в помощь тогда
<yurau1504> запись образа прогами на флешку проходит норм
<yurau1504> или только надо 8гб флешку
<yurau1504> фиг его знает куплю завтра новую 8гб
<llorephie> у меня флешка записанная с unetbootin запустилась лишь однажды, когда openSUSE тестил. а так - и с 16, и с 32Гб - всё поровну, работает
<llorephie> Попробуй через dd
<llorephie> потом просто восстановишь таблицу и всё.
<yurau1504> дд не юзаю. можешь напомнить?
<yurau1504> что писать
<llorephie> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<yurau1504> спасибо сейчас попробую. на флешке фат файловая система
<llorephie> dd её убьёт и не подавится, не переживай
<yurau1504> )
<llorephie> у меня в udf флешки все =_=
<llorephie> я извращенец
<yurau1504> ждите
<uralbash> usb-creator-gtk
<yurau1504> $ sudo dd ./ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso /dev/sdb bs=1M dd: операнд «./ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso» не распознан
<llorephie> if= of=
<yurau1504> aaa
<uralbash> зачем i386?
<yurau1504> там на ноуте 3гига памяти
<yurau1504> замерло будто зависло
<yurau1504> не прокачалось.
<yurau1504> сейчас попробую загрузить . ждите
<llorephie> dd во время записи молчит
<yurau1504> загрузилась). а почему остальные проги не смогли?
<llorephie> узнать состояние можно через sudo killall -USR1 dd
<llorephie> Э... Ну... Везде разные проблемы
<yurau1504> с меня пиво
<yurau1504> пошел шаманить далее с установкой
<yurau1504> загрузилось не то) . пишет isolinux missin g or corrupt
<yurau1504> всетаки придется новую флешку покупать
<llorephie> от смены флешки мало что изменится %) образ daily?
<yurau1504> нет с сейта скачан. может не до конца?
<llorephie> контрольные суммы не сверяли? о_о
<llorephie> или торрентом?
<yurau1504> история такова что на 8гб флешку я записывал норм. потому и непонятки с 16гб.
<yurau1504> сейчас суммы проверю
<yurau1504> тупо броузером скачал
<yurau1504> не проверить. к сумма не ясна. не знаю где взять
<yurau1504> в общем сегодня зрада. завтра будет перемога.
<llorephie> ._.
<llorephie> Откуда качал-то.
<llorephie> cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<yurau1504> не
<yurau1504> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<llorephie> 15.10?
<llorephie> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<llorephie> что-то не то
<llorephie> xD
<yurau1504> да дело думаю что в флешке
<llorephie> O_O куда десктопные дейлики делись О_о
<yurau1504> там начальные биты плохие вот и не встает
<yurau1504> да, по ссылке прикол
<llorephie> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<llorephie> альфа, конечно... но вроде как должно завестись
<llorephie> флешка одна только?
<yurau1504> одна. завтра куплю еще
<yurau1504> там по последней ссылке xenial какойто
<uralbash> xenial это 16.04
<yurau1504> аа
<yurau1504> )
<yurau1504> не признаали)
<llorephie> не, странно как-то. то годами образы не удаляли, сейчас зачем-то про Power PC вспомнили о_О
<yurau1504> они наверно 15.10 не уважают. отсылоют на дэйли
<yurau1504> llorephie: да. речь шла о 1510.
<yurau1504> похоже деньги кончаются. уже просит 3доллара за скачивание вместо 2х.
<llorephie> yurau1504: прям очень-очень? Тогда торрентом пробуй. хотя там netinstall.
<llorephie> ээ?
<yurau1504> не вопрос флешки отложен
<yurau1504> в новостях пишут - второй альфа выпуск 1604 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43788
<yurau1504> перемога
<yurau1504> Ubuntu Software Center будет заменён на менеджер установки приложений GNOME). издеваются?
<llorephie> Нет
<llorephie> Не издеваются
<llorephie> Наконец избавилить от этого трупа
<yurau1504> почему?
<llorephie> И заменили другим
<llorephie> xD
<llorephie> А смысл поддерживать то что уже реализовано и работает заведомо лучше
<yurau1504> им надо было сделать типа гугл плей
<yurau1504> а они зря потратили время и деньги
<yurau1504> пойду заварю кофе
<llorephie> если сделают графический пакетный менеджер для арчевского AUR - это будет вин =_=
<yurau1504> арч это круто
<llorephie> Сделать один дистр с одним форматом исходных кодов и бинарных пакетов и не страдать
<llorephie> а то пережимать dpkg в tar.xz это таки извращение
<llorephie> (хотя у самого стоит dpkg и apt с репами от nginx mainline, ля-ля-ля... то есть, мяу)
<uralbash> можно nix пользоваться на любом дистрибутиве
<llorephie> это-то да. просто зоопарк дистрибутивов сбивает новичков с толку.
<llorephie> вон недавно упрлс, написали в рабочую почтовую рассылку "я поставил линукс на винду из exe-установщика, как его запустить?"
<yurau1504> hi
<yurau1504> что-то тихо на канале
<v_> Да , тихо тут .
<andrex> тсссссссссссссссс
<andrex> ноч уже шумитет тут
<yurau1504> на вин8 пришло приглашение для обновления на вин10. таки стоит или нет?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> линух абгредить до вин10? :) ну вы батюшка извращенец :)))
<yurau1504> я админю 4 убунты и 2 винды = 6 компутеров
<tagezi> у меня препод по английскому жаловался в прошлую среду, что вин10 вообще не управляемый
<tagezi> типа, захотел обновился, захотел перезагрузился.. без предупреждений и объяснений
<tagezi> так что не стоит
<yurau1504> меня смущает веб камера. в вин8 не работает а в вин10 работает.
<yurau1504> для стационарника
<tagezi> она в обоих системах работает и отсылает фото к МС на серверр :))
<yurau1504> я в курсе про слежку
<yurau1504> если хочешь чтоб не следили- не пользуйся инетом.
<yurau1504> у меня сотовый за 700р. думаю что все равно следят)
<yurau1504> попадалово. до лета надо определиться
<v_> <yurau1504> Све равно придется когда то обновиться , у меня стоит 10-ка и нормально работает .
<yurau1504> думаю не выдержу. обновлюсь. лицензия всетаки.
<yurau1504> домашний компьютер. трафик роли не играет.
<yurau1504> андроид по лицензии тоже имеет право втихаря обновляться
<Leagnus> привет! как поменять права у nobody?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-31
<ted_> а теперь проверка связи. Прием?!
<ted_> есть кто живой?
<ted_> я так и знал
<andrex> ?
<andrex> ну и ладно
<uralbash> слабак
<andrex> пойду дальше мучить уваку
<andrex> или она меня...
<andrex> у=к
<tomfarr> [хрю?
<ted_> где я?
<tomfarr> кто ты?
<tomfarr> ted_, чо хотел то?
<ted_> да проверял просто! Я нуб нубейский. Иногда вопросы бывают. На форуме одном вычитал про этот чат и установил его.
<ted_> вот и проверяю, работает ли он!
<tomfarr> ted_, ПМ
<vamadir> проблема с iwlist scan, не видит других сетей кроме той к которой подлючен на данный момент
<Leagnus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190948.msg2149758#msg2149758
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> фига ты спать)
<tagezi> 6 часов
<tagezi> нормально
<llorephie> утра
<Leagnus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190948.msg2149758#msg2149758
<Leagnus> кстати, cpzfilebrowser - интересный скриптик на питоне
<Leagnus> только вот как его вывод преобразовать в меню? писать в какой-то xml-файл, и этот файл указать в compiz boxmenu?
<Leagnus> как тогда настроить генерацию этого файла непосредственно перед вызовом этого меню?
<Leagnus> у compiz boxmenu есть свой демон, выходит, нужно написать в нём какой-то хук
<Vasy> c
<Sergey_IT> z
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-23
<aleksei`> утра всем
<this_self> ку) есть кто живой ?:)
<aleksei`> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<oles> hi
<oles> засоветуйте максимально простой прокси срвер который сам может ходить в сеть через проксю
<rapidsp> oops
<SergeyIT> нот фаунд
<nightw89> добрый день
<SergeyIT> понедельник добрым не бывает (
<nightw89> у меня выходной :Р
<SergeyIT> выходной в понедельник добрым не бывает ;)
<nightw89> с чего бы это?:)
<nightw89> вполне хороший день)
<SergeyIT> погода мерзопакостная (
<nightw89> да ужас
<nightw89> ты же с Питера тоже?
<nightw89> я вчера с работы шел-еле дошел. Скользко в купчино очень
<SergeyIT> нет зимы в Питере (
<nightw89> была! 1 день, в воскресение там какое-то в январе. И в ноябре была
<oles> засоветуйте максимально простой прокси срвер который сам может ходить в сеть через проксю
<UNIm95> oles: Сквид
<oles> UNIm95, Хотелось бы чтото попроще
<solus7> oles, куда уж проще то.
<solus7> oles, там ничего сложного, нужно только попробовать, в интернете масса примеров.
<oles> solus7, да там тонна мукулатуры в которой и потонуть недолго если не разбираешься
<solus7> oles, Tinyproxy
<oles> solus7, спасибо
<artus> нафиг тонна макулатуры если там 2 строки поправить и 2 коментария снять.  причем по чему по чему, а по сквиду мануалов уже мульен, даже думать ненадо
<nightw89> artus: добрый день
<nightw89> вчера такая паника была у меня. Убил систему. Потеряла emerge и прочие прелести, благо конфиги сохранил и хоум-директорию, быстро восстановил. Но убил на работе, поэтому молился, чтоб ничего не отвалилось раньше времени))
<artus> nightw89, хе, чтож ты так :) бекаапы наше фсееее :)
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzV6Cqa-wxo во, кстати внезапно мега адекватный дядька
<nightw89> artus: бэкапы да
<andrex> да
 * andrex всегда бекапится перед тем как дорогу переходить
<rapidsp> полным или разностным?
<andrex> это смотря кому переходит
<andrex> artus: бу!
<andrex> а шарик опять исчез хммм
<artus> andrex, кекеке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: откат хоть раз помогал?
<andrex> нет пока
<andrex> непригодилось
<andrex> но страшна же
<andrex> tagezi: тагезяя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как думаешь, при наступлении события бекапа. получится откатится на уровень сейва или нет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или что то в бекапе повредится
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: https://geektimes.ru/post/285030/
<Sergey_IT> ук
<artus> ук ук
<Sergey_IT> народу прибавилось, у студентов каникулы?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-24
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Failed!
<spaik> привет
<oles> spaik, hi
<spaik> что то пароль сбился
<oles> кто знает есть ли наушники капельки с дубовым шнуром чтоб максимально прочный был?
<spaik> не знаю - но почитай обзоры и отзывы там точно будет все это
<oles> знать бы еще обзоры чего читать
<|cub|> здрасти
<oles> 100% наушиков такого вида которые я использовал не жили больше пары месяцев
<oles> теперь мне кажется они все такие
<|cub|> капельки - это затычки что ли?
<oles> ага
<|cub|> сяоми, пистон 3, живут больше года
<oles> |cub|, не знаю толи я их использую както неправильно но судя по фото такой проводок у меня долго не протянет
<|cub|> у меня обычно наушники до полугода жили, эти долгожители.
<oles> полгода это тоже очень мало
<oles> а что тоже провода ломались?
<|cub|> перебивались
<|cub|> одно ухо постоянно переставало работать
<oles> ага вот у меня тоже самое
<oles> есть конечно вариант беспроводные купить но 12к не проходят психологический барьер
<|cub|> 12к это сколько в $?
<oles> 200
<|cub|> эмс, за 200 это уже заебастые наушники с пульсометром и какими-то плюшками
<|cub|> с боль-менее нормальным звуком беспроводные стартуют от 40
<oles> |cub|, капельки?
<|cub|> да
 * |cub| ждет icon x второй серии
<oles> |cub|, нука назови модель в этом ценовом диапазоне например
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: какую лучше бунту на эти капельки ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 16.10 чё та не впечатляет
<oles> мне кажется там проц без mmu даже
<oles> я тут?
<|cub|> oles, не помню, искать надо. Первое что в голову приходит - meizu
<|cub|> 1more ibfree еще вроде нічего так
<oles> |cub|, не я ж про беспроводные говорю
<oles> |cub|, боюсь такие у меня если и проживут дольше то тоже на уровне полугода-года
<SergeyIT> ку, и я говорю без проводов
<oles> SergeyIT, есть опыт использования?
<|cub|> я про беспроводные и говорю
<SergeyIT> как родился, так и не пользуюсь проводами )
<|cub|> как говорит один фан беспроводных девайсов: пуповина была последним проводом которым я пользовался (с)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть опыт пользования http://ecosoundengineering.com/image/cache/data/ECO-V300/A_ECO_V300_12152_1-600x600.jpg для просмотра киношек. мне нра
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> ку
<oles> |cub|, ну вот у 1more ibfree есть некий провод всеже, если он поломается то девайс опять же накороется?
<SergeyIT> хотя вру, когда морзянку в детстве изучал, пользовался проводными наушниками, но они неубиваемые были, армейскими )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> апарат ИВЛ вот последний провод в жизни
<oles> ипульсно волновой лазер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Искуственная Вентиляция Легких
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гемодиалез тоже может привязать
<|cub|> oles, в большинстве своем в проводных наушниках провод перебивается возле джека от частого сгибания
<|cub|> если тебе надо затычки совсем без проводов то это таки 150-200уе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> против этого есть лайахак. пружинка из авторучки
<oles> ох е
<|cub|> JohnDoe_71Rus, и все равно перебивается)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть совсем без проводов http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/57d068a55124c9873b724ac8-480/airpods-are-displayed-as-apple-inc-ceo-tim-cook-makes-his-closing-remarks-during-an-apple-media-event-in-san-francisco-california-us-september-7-2016-reutersbeck-diefenbach.jpg
<|cub|> https://www.cnet.com/news/11-alternative-wireless-earbud-headphones-that-arent-the-apple-airpods/
<fluder> JohnDoe_71Rus: они быстро разряжаются есди громко слушать.
<|cub|> вопрос бюджета)
<fluder> Ну и смотрятся по пидорски
<oles> fluder, насколько быстро?
<fluder> три часа
<oles> ну это еще норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они на то и наушники. что бы слушать на нормальной громкости
<fluder> они не просто наушники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или ты с ними хочешь устроить дискотеку на всю газель
<fluder> а и гарнитура + управление треками
<oles> а еще там фишка когда вытаскиваешь из уха они сами перестают играть
<oles> всмысле на паузу ставят трек
<fluder> угу, плюс Siri
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пичалька. не получится сделать "на зацени какой музон скачал"
<fluder> если не для громкой музыки, то хорошее решение
<oles> только если пальцем зажимать датчик света
<oles> ну или не с техникой аппл
<fluder> не с техникой эпл смысла их покупать нет
<oles> ну если мне только звук нужен?
<oles> сири я так и не начал пользоваться
<oles> а отсутсвие паузы при вынимании какибудь переживу
<fluder> jabra rox посмотри
<oles> да меня этот провод смущает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нууут. тогда мне такие не подойдут совсем.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня много идей генерится. лампочка в мозгу будет их и в ухе засвечивать. постоянная пауза
<SergeyIT> дожили до лампочек в мозгу... боюсь спросить, куда батарейки вставлять будешь (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://image.shutterstock.com/z/stock-vector-the-concept-of-the-emergence-of-the-idea-shining-lamp-with-the-brain-85163536.jpg само как то работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--tscZK1YW--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/18mh0sup1w4aojpg.jpg концепт?
<SergeyIT> аааа, к 220В подключаться надо... а до такого простого решения я не дошел ((
<|cub|> https://nopaste.me/view/c400caca что я делаю не так? пробовал и > /tmp/backup-xtra.log и при помощи tee - все равно не пишется лог
<|cub|> 2>&1 | tee ... вот как надо было
<oles> у когонить получалось нетбинс заставить удаленно отлаживать приолжения?
<|cub|> не работал с таким
<artus> утр
<tagezi> утра
<artus> тагезяяяяяяяяяяяяя ^_^
<|cub|> ку
<artus> сплошные летчики
<SergeyIT> не, вылетчики, прилетчики, залетчики... и т.д.
<spaik> мате или иксфце?
<SergeyIT> lxqt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коробка
<SergeyIT> хто больше!
<artus> только коробкааааааа
<UNIm95> artus: JohnDoe_71Rus: какая коробка?
<Sergey_IT> прилетчик
<Sergey_IT> ук
<spaik> я честно говоря не понял что за коробка
<spaik> )
<spaik> синамон чтоль? или только консоль?
<Sergey_IT> dosbox же )
<Sergey_IT> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openbox
<spaik> у меня при загрузке появилась картинка - как убрать не знаю - в фаиликах груба вроде нет ссылки на неё
<Sergey_IT> как поставил, так и убирай
<LaiCORE> Всем привет, живые есть?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<LaiCORE> хэх, извините, просто впервые попал в просторы irc
<LaiCORE> А так, кажется, все спят?)
<UNIm95> LaiCORE а хде вопрос?
<LaiCORE> тут только ubuntuhelp ?
<Sergey_IT> тут как в узких римских улочках, никого нет.... но если крикнуть, то из ближайшего окна может что-то вылететь
<LaiCORE> или кто-то...
<UNIm95>  LaiCORE: от совета до бана. так какой вопрос?
<Sergey_IT> убунтухелп тут самый умный
<UNIm95> Может спать пойти? Все равно вопросов нет.
<Sergey_IT> пора уже
<LaiCORE> Есть вопрос, один
<LaiCORE> Дайте канал для общения в сети freenode, русскоязычный...
<LaiCORE> Если таковой, конечно, имеется
<UNIm95> LaiCORE а чем тебе тут не нравится?
<LaiCORE> Да тут вопросы задавать какие-то надо, что-то как-то пугает :)
<UNIm95> !rules>LaiCORE
<ubuntuhelp> LaiCORE, please see my private message
<UNIm95> LaiCORE: Общение тут не запрещено. Вопрос не обязателен. Но если у кого-то появились проблемы то уменьшаем флуд.
<LaiCORE> Это я читал, мой флуд, вроде, попадает под 2.13)
<LaiCORE> Ладно, пойду я, хороших снов. Извините что побеспокоил!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-25
<helg> Люди кто-нибудь уже использовал на linux zfs?
<tagezi> да, кто-ниудь использует
<artus> вервое правило пользования zfs, никто не должен знать что ты используешь zfs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> положить в сейф, закрыть на код и ключ. код забыть, ключ выбросить. сейф утопить с моста
<artus> а потом следом за сейфом. чтоб никто не знал вобще о нем
<nightw89> доброго дня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: нет. сначала убрать всех свидетелей. они всегда есть. как ни старайся
<nightw89> оО я точно вовремя зашел?
<nightw89> свидетелей убирают
<nightw89> я мож пойду?:)
<|cub|> утри
<|cub|> s/и/ы
<SergeyIT> студентов с днем студентов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> татьянов с днем татьяна
<aleksei`> всем привет
<nightw89> привте
<SergeyIT> ку
<oles> hi
<artus> хватит бухать нигадяиии
<SergeyIT> хто?
<artus> штуденты небось
<SergeyIT> или татьянты
<artus> все штуденты в какой то мере татьяны :D
<nightw89> artus: сегодня Татьянин день?
<SergeyIT> утра!
<nightw89> дратути
<nightw89> я весь в работе просто
<SergeyIT> а уже никакой от работы (
<SergeyIT> * я *
<artus> nightw89, да понятия не имею :D ноо вроде как :) а ты татьяна ?
<artus> :D
<nightw89> artus: нет, знакомые есть просто Татьяны
<artus> а зря, был бы ты татьяной - мы б тебя поздравили :D
<SergeyIT> а вечных студентов?
<artus> а штуденты обойдутцо :)
<artus> им только повод дай :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> его самогго
<Sergey_IT> огого
<artus> Sergey_IT, нооо лошаадкаааа :D
<Sergey_IT> по зодиаку я лошадь... так и по жизни получается )))
<Sergey_IT> то есть по  году рождения
<Sergey_IT> по зодиаку еще хуже
<artus> лошааааадддкаааааа ^_^
<artus> блин, чет меня так в электронику всякую потянуло, захотелось всяких ништяков на симисторах наваять :D
<Sergey_IT> кипятильник?
<dd-sedanka> ау
<dd-sedanka> друзья кто не спит сейчас
<dd-sedanka> ???
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> чего кричать? Не в лесу
<artus> нет никого, все спят
<dd-sedanka> прошу прошения, накипело, подскажите что не так далаю, примонтировал раздел в /backup назначил права доступа а всеравно записать не хватает прав
<artus> вдалельца смени )
<artus> ну и если уж маунтиш, то маунти в /mnt, чтоб не разводить бардак :) ну и chown user:user -R  /mnt/backup
<Sergey_IT> накипь снимается чтением литературы (можно начать с "мурзилки")
<artus> ну я бы добавит ЮТ :)
<Sergey_IT> ну это тебе... про симисторы почитать )
<artus> а до кучи добавить ТМ и можно будет из лыж и резинки от трусов сделать вертолет :D с бортовым компом из рубина :D
<dd-sedanka> почему мантировать рекомендуете в /mnt, отдельный диск для бекапов,  куда каждую неделю копируется фаилы из /home/username,
<dd-sedanka> то что флешки семные накопитили в /mnt монтировать я не спорю, а этот всегда включен
<artus> dd-sedanka, ну флешки как бе в /media маунтятцо )) и зачем в корень совать то что ты маунтиш? вот смотри, делает ты бекап системы, исключаеш /mnt /media и не паришься , а так нужн оне забыть чего ты там куда еше воткнул.
 * artus правда сам файлопомойку вешает на /data :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-26
<Admin1488> утро
<|cub|> морген
<oles> hi
 * |cub| считает что бэкапы должны храниться либо удаленно, либо на внешнем носителе который не подключен постоянно
<oles> а что ктото хранит их на том же диске или разделе с тем что бекапится?
<oles> короче задача: есть впс в облаке амазона где хочется развернуть инстанс на котором бы крутился tt-rss чтобы можно было туда заходить и почитывать новости, проблема в том что сейчас почоти все ресурсы интернета банят этот амазон авс, как быть?
<nightw89> oles: прокси юзать
<oles> nightw89, так на них надежды мало постоянно отваливаются и вообще ненадежно
<nightw89> oles: дедик
<oles> nightw89, можно подумать это надежнее
<aleksei`> дня
<nightw89> oles: арендуешь простенький сервер за бугром. Подключаешься по ssh, ставишь проксю, выползаешь через него.
<SergeyIT> утра
<oles> nightw89, забыл уточнить основной параметр - халявность
<UNIm95> oles А сфигали ресурсы амазона банятся?
<UNIm95> oles У меня там туева хуча нодов.
<UNIm95> И все работает
<Admin1488> Парни
<Admin1488> а что значит Пакет  «libpam-smbpass» виртуален
<rapidsp> стали появляться люди со странными годами рождения...
<SergeyIT> и странными именами, фамилиями, лицами...
<Admin1488> я пропустил, в ребут ходил
<SergeyIT> ты ничего не пропустил )
<Admin1488> окей))
<SergeyIT> разве что - libpam-smbpass вырезали из 16.04
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/5L71/jWWBGsvhD
<Admin1488> самбу ток поставил
<Admin1488> че он еще хочет то
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23868439/
<nightw89> UNIm95: банятся. У провайдеров. На одном ипе висит много сайтов, в том числе и запрещенные, банится ип у провайдера. Если провайдер раскошелился, то у него стоит железка, которая позволяет банить только страницы, но в основном
<nightw89> банится ип, так дешевле
<nightw89> там сама железка стоит 1 лям
<nightw89> в год
<SergeyIT> не знаю, у меня работает, но только общий доступ
<nightw89> и пров обязан ее ставить
<nightw89> если не хочет лишиться лицензии
<Admin1488> это он сам поставил, при том когда я хотел расшарить папку
<Admin1488> шары работают, но хочется пасс поставить
<UNIm95>  nightw89: Берёшь Free-tier инстанс. Добавляешь elastic-ip И не паришься
<Admin1488> все началось с того что захотел файл отправить по блютусу)
<nightw89> UNIm95: это ты провайдеру посоветовать хочешь или хомякам?:)
<UNIm95> Admin1488: WAT? нахрена тебе для блютуса самба?
<Admin1488> самба мне нужна была для шар
<Admin1488> так как оказывается ее у меня не было)
<UNIm95> nightw89 Там человек сам про проксю спрашивал
<UNIm95> nightw89 и сам авс упоминал
<Admin1488> в общем хз почему он не хочет отправлять файлы с расширениями типа cfg ovpn
<nightw89> так все равно авс будет провайдером банится
<Admin1488> дерьмо
<nightw89> еластик ип это приблуда амазоновская, насколько я помню
<UNIm95> nightw89: Сфигали? Elastic-ip уникальны
<oles> UNIm95, попробуй хотябы сюда через его сеть зайди
<UNIm95> oles Сюда? куда именно?
<oles> на фринод
<oles> только через веб портал можно попасть
<UNIm95> oles: для этого мне надо создавать ноду и все настраивать. На что к меня нет времени. Скажи какую ошибку тебе дает клиент ирки.
<UNIm95> Велика вероятность что у тебя неправильно настроены прокси сервера в клиенте
<oles> UNIm95,  уже обсуждалось даже тут вродебы
<oles> UNIm95, мне пишет SALS access only
<UNIm95> oles SASL доступ значит, если мне не изменяет память, что у тебя прокся не пропускает SSL траффик. Тебе надо еще настроить проксификацию шифрованного трафика
<oles> UNIm95, у меня нет никакой прокси
<UNIm95> oles: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<UNIm95> вот где у тебя косяк.
<oles> UNIm95, в чем косяк то я захожу без идентификации
<oles> напрямую без амазона все работает нормально
<UNIm95> oles: Так. Я тебя нифига не понимаю.
<UNIm95> oles Если у тебя напрямую все ок и через проксю в амазоне не работает то косяк в настройках прокси.
<oles> UNIm95, ну или айпишники амазона в черном списке
<UNIm95> oles схренали? Думаешь если бы у амазона были проблемы с IP адресами то у них были бы клиенты?
<UNIm95> Для твоей справки клиенты амазон: Инстаграмм, Спотифай и другие: https://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-top-10-Amazon-AWS-customers
<UNIm95> oles Моя практика показала: 99% проблем с компом сидят перед компом.
<UNIm95> Так что ковыряй проксю
<oles> UNIm95, с того же почему и тор а бане - потому что там тучи малварщиков и спамеров
<UNIm95> oles: https://freenode.net/news/tor-online
<oles> UNIm95, ну раньше работало гдето полгода назад решили побанить
<UNIm95> oles Настраивай проксю.
<UNIm95> oles на дату глянь
<UNIm95> 18,09,2016
<oles> UNIm95, напрямую то банят
<UNIm95> oles Пруфы?
<oles> UNIm95, ну подними инстанс и убедись
<oles> помимо ирц у меня половина рсс фидов недоступна
<UNIm95> oles Что я тебе только написал? У меня нет времени. + надо вспоминать как скивд настраивать.
<oles> UNIm95, ну тогда чего возникаешь
<UNIm95> oles: Скорее всего рсс-ки тоже перешли на шифрованный протокол. Так как у тебя не коннектит с шифрованием в фриноду, то косяк с настройкой проксификацией шифрованного траффика.
<UNIm95> И сам делай -- очень хреновый пруф. Пока те покажешь пруфы что с амазона банят. Именно сообщение с ban а не SASL-error то у тебя косяки с проксей.
<UNIm95> Если же у тебя без проблем работают сайт а не другой софт то напомню что сайты юзают порты 80 и 443. На них у тебя прокся работает. На все остальное нет.
<oles> вот приставучий то
<oles> вопервых у меня не прокся а впн
<oles> во вторых не одного меня внесли в черный список по причине "плохого ип"
<UNIm95> oles: Пруфов не будет? Верно?
<oles> UNIm95, пруфов чего, что у меня требуют идентификацию при подключении через авс?
<UNIm95> oles:  Пруфы про баны пользователей aws
<oles> UNIm95, а недопуск неавторизованных пользователей уже перестал считаться баном?
<UNIm95> oles: А с каких пор это считалось баном?
<oles> UNIm95, мы щас говорим о том что для доступа через амазон принимаются дополнительные меры безопасности
<oles> причем с недавних пор
<oles> поэтому я через свой клиент туда попасть не могу например
<UNIm95> oles:  Без обид но ты сильно тупишь. Я тебе туеву хучу раз говорю что косяк не с амазоном а с твоими настройками проксификации/туннелирования.
<UNIm95> Напомню что некоторые протоколы шифрования устаревают и их отключают/запрещают для работы с сервисом(пример tls 1.0).
<UNIm95> Если ты мне не веришь обратись к саппорту фринода. Может они разбанят твой IP</sarcazm>
<oles> UNIm95, ну а теперь подумай почему для тех кто ходит черз облако врубают авторизацибю принудилтельную а для остальных нет
<oles> наверное потому что первые в черном списке находятся
<UNIm95> oles:  Ты уверен что это делает фринод?
<oles> UNIm95, а кто мне еще мне может сказать - авторизируйся чувак?
<UNIm95> oles: Настройки канала?
<oles> я даже к каналу подключиться не успеваю
<UNIm95> oles: ник зарегистрирован?
<oles> UNIm95, Да безразницы
<UNIm95> oles: По каким портам коннектишься?
<oles> UNIm95, 6667
<UNIm95> oles: Какой клиент? Какие настройки?
<UNIm95> !paste| oles
<ubuntuhelp> oles: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<oles> UNIm95, xchat настройки дефолтные
<UNIm95> oles: Я не пользую xchat так что какие настройки?
<oles> UNIm95, что значит какие
<UNIm95> oles: Скриншот или конфиг настроек покажи
<oles> UNIm95, если тебя это так волнует поставиь иксчат и посмотри на его дефолтные настройки
<artus> утр
<Admin1488> вечер
<artus> рано еще для вечер
<andrex> полуночер
<andrex> еще один упоротый не смог прочитать выхлоп серверного буфера чтобы понять почему его выкинуло а отом зайти на вебгейт и отматерить фринодцев
<andrex> потосу что они его проксю убили))
<artus> двоешники ненужны
<UNIm95> andrex: artus Я ему это прямым текстом говорил.
<UNIm95> А ему пофиг
<aleksei`> а парень - то упёртый оказался )
<aleksei`> эхх, жалко, такую дискуссию пропустил ...
 * aleksei` утопал домой
<nightw89> ого. UNIm95 если тебя волнует-поставь иксчат))) ахах))
<nightw89> нормальный совет на просьбу конфиги прислать
<SergeyIT> как игрушки ставить - проблем нет, а хчат поставить - проблема?
<spaik> у меня созрел вопрос
<spaik> убунта дополняет все по таб - но алиаслв нет
<spaik> где это прописано
<artus> spaik, угадай :D
<spaik> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
<spaik>  . /etc/bash_completion
<spaik> fi
<spaik> так?
<spaik> просто нет убунты под рукой
<artus> алиасы тут причем?
<artus> ох уж эти гентушники-арчеводы, не могут осилить алиасы в командной оболочке
<spaik> vj;tb
<spaik> могу
<spaik> я могу их сам делать
<nightw89> сразу гентушники виноваты
<artus> nightw89, ты всей подоплеки не знаешь :D он же великий гентушник и арчевод. вот только бубунту осилить не может :D
<spaik> и не пытаюсь - и я не гентушник - вот арч знаю немного
<spaik> просто могу ядра собирать и в генте и в арче
<nightw89> artus: а, всё так плохо. Понятно. Я вообще к дистрибутивам не привязан, просто выбрал для себя генту, потому что из неё я могу сделать то, что хочу, а из многих других дистрибов приходится наоборот удалять.
<nightw89> ну и последняя убунту мне не зашла, а вот на 14.04 я долго сидел. очень долго. И устраивало. Почти))
<nightw89> вернее у меня xubuntu была
<nightw89> а, ядра собирать, это, конечно, очень сложно
<artus> spaik, а чем сборка ядер в центосе, дебиане, слаке, фре отличаетцо от того что ты их собираеш в арче?
<nightw89> так сказал, что прям не знаю)) Достижение
<artus> nightw89, угу, у меня даже скрипт был сделан чтоб он осамо собирало :D
<spaik> так везде начало и конец разные
<artus> да хватти нести чушь
<spaik> серидина одна
<nightw89> что?:)
<nightw89> как же у меня тогда по соседству федора на гентушном ядре работает?
<nightw89> ядро то одно-линукс
<artus> nightw89, магияяя :D
<nightw89> ну конечно
<artus> nightw89, тынишариш. ядра все рааазные :D
<nightw89> просто кто-то научился собирать ядра на арче
<nightw89> а я собирал LFS и читал. Хоть и бегло.
<nightw89> Этого хватает
<artus> даже на кернел.орг отдельно для арча лежат ядра небось :D
<nightw89> artus: :)))
<spaik> да уж взрослые а как дети
<artus> угуууу :D
<nightw89> вот и я о том же
<nightw89> Первый тост за Localhost
<artus> а второй за петлю в комутаторе :D
<spaik> Makefile: localmodconfig и localyesconfig
<spaik> такое знаете ? крутые дядьки
<spaik> вы собираете 90% что ядро с кучей хлама ))) а у меня оно чистое и быстрое - послед обновление проходит в секи
<spaik> а вы максимум менюхой пользуете
<spaik> ито большенство олдконфигом
<spaik> гуглите что это)))
<artus> spaik, слыш, умник, ты нашел где алиасы вписывать? :D или посмотрел 2 ролика на ютубе и бегаеш и всем хвастаешься? :D
<artus> spaik, дрочить на 30 метровое ядро с вкомпилеными только модулями наличиствующими в системе я лично перестал лет 8м тому. ибо это нафиг ненужное дрочиво :)
<spaik> я нашел де они вписываются
<artus> зачем?
<artus> какая смысловая нагрузка от этого?
<spaik> скорость же
<artus> какая в женскую половую щель скорость?
<artus> чем замерял? графики замера скоростей в студию
<spaik> иначе какой смысл генту ставить и не настроить - она тогда на уровне с убунтой будет
<artus> причем тут ядро к настройке генты?
<spaik> я не туда написал
<artus> spaik, https://hastebin.com/ulafakedum.bash вот и весь дрочь с сборкой ядра. только смысл в нем?
<artus> spaik, и спецом для мегаискунов сакральных знаний http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0
<artus> с таким умным видом такую дичь нести, арррр прям
<spaik> читал я это
<spaik> https://lugnsk.org/lugnskru/2010/01/automated-kernel-configuration.html
<artus> spaik, и че ты хотел тогда предьявить? 2 дефолтные настройки для нубов ?
<spaik> ага
<spaik> я так делаю https://hastebin.com/fijeqaguse.sql
<spaik> тож самое только с теми параметрами
<artus> spaik, только вот с localmodconfig начинаетцо адский геморой когда ты пытаешься в систему воткнуть что-то окромя привычного . и собирать модули на каждый чих - это для извращенцев
<spaik> а я сразу забиваю все порты ) телефоном планшетом - ))))
<artus> наркоман
<nightw89> Товарищ, вот скажи-зачем в модуль всё включать? Ну ты говоришь-с кучей хлама ядро ставим.
<nightw89> я не так написал
<nightw89> зачем в ядро все включать*
<nightw89> lspci и собираем на основе вывода
<nightw89> если всё правильно сделали-всё будет работать. Что не работает-дособираем модулями и оно работает
<nightw89> в чём проблема?
<artus>  nightw89 вот ты мне скажи, нафига вобще ядро собирать? :D памяти - вагон, винты - ссд, к чему все эти пляски из начала нулевых в попытках выжать хоть какую-то производительность на 4х пнях и целеронах на неповоротливых баракудах
<artus> ну да, зато сейчас можно ядро компилять в 24 потока , ато и больше :D процес ради процесса :)
<nightw89> artus: потому что я не хочу иметь в своей системе лишнее.
<artus> nightw89, а что, както влияет на работу? или просто бзик ? :D
<tagezi> а потом приходят и плачут что чтото не работает
<artus> хотя это скорее самооправданее на предмет - ну я же каакого то фига с гентой связался, нужно хоть повыпиливать все, ато прям в стоке что та убунта :D
<tagezi> artus: дебиан поддерживает опенрц?
<artus> tagezi, [/home/artus]% aptsearch openrc
<artus> p   openrc                                                                                             - dependency based service manager (runlevel change mechanism)
<artus> p   openrc:i386                                                                                        - dependency based service manager (runlevel change mechanism)
<artus> че ему не поддерживать :)
<tagezi> да они вроде на поделие карапуза ушли
<tagezi> тогда, хорошо, действительно генту ставить и не зачем
<tagezi> но мне нравиться сам процесс..сидишь, смотришь как буковки бегут по монитору
<artus> :D
<artus> ну как бе никт оне мешает компилять пакеты и в дубиане :) и даже упаковывать их в деб чтоб по феншую было :) и прям мегазаоптимезировано :D
<artus> хотя опять же, смысла вообще никакого :D
<nightw89> artus: не знаю насчёт производительности, просто я люблю контролировать процесс и знать что у меня, где и как работает. "Просто работает" меня не устраивает. Так что это бзик, да
<nightw89> потопал домой
<artus> nightw89, кстати аргументированный бзик - это аргумент :) и против них я ваще ничего протиав не имею :)
<artus> я против мифических сказок :)
<Sergey_IT> утреннего вечера
<artus> нет, вечернего утра )
<schyuka> ку
<artus> дарофф
<schyuka> поможет кто с клавиатурой разобраться
<schyuka> а то я сам сделаю еще хуже)
<artus> ну телепаты как выйдут из отпуска так сразу )
<schyuka> гг
<schyuka> ясна
<artus> ну как бе ты смысл понял?
<artus> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> schyuka, кнопка запала или раскладка не та?
<schyuka> та понял, читал правила. В общем проблема ведет себя так - во первых нет конфига иксов его тупо нет, раскладка не слушается, глучит переключение , ведет себя самопроизвольно
<schyuka> оконое окружение гном 19
<artus> а причем тут конфиг иксов и раскладка? ))
<artus> эмм, гном 19 это что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на джобе есть отдельные индивиды. любители попереставлять кнопочки на клавиатуре. благо они ключом отковыриваются
<schyuka> конфига просто нету, я так на всякий случай это упомянул)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуглить про xorg.conf.d
<Sergey_IT> а что с клавой не так, при установке есть выбор, там и задаешь
<Sergey_IT> никогда не менял больше
<schyuka> раскладка при переключении не отзывается
<artus> schyuka, setxkbmap не может не работать :D
<artus> schyuka, гном к тебя какой?
<Sergey_IT> при переключении чего?
<artus> schyuka, gnome-shell:
<artus>   Установлен: 3.22.2-1
<artus> проблем никаких аааще )
<schyuka> я пробовал окружения разные, ставил xfce потом гном поставил а изначально был юнити
<schyuka> поэтому наверное все намешалось, и получилось нечто
<artus> а, ну бывает :D
<Sergey_IT> нечто - в унитаз, туда ему дорога
<schyuka> ребят если есть желание помочь, давайте я тему создам на форуме. тут просто в чате не то получается
<artus> schyuka, я выше дал ответ :)
<schyuka> я думал на счет унитаза, но будет полезно попытаться все исправить
<Sergey_IT> там похожая уже есть, свежая
<artus> твоя проблема лечитцо аж за 2 минуты )
<schyuka> тоесть поставить новую версию и все
<artus> прчием минута на осмысление, пол на поиск готовой конструкции в гугле, и еще 30 секунд на открыть терминал ))
<artus> нет )
<schyuka> а че там?)
<schyuka> ну я ток год линуксом пользуюсь емае))
<schyuka> даже года нету
<artus> schyuka, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" setxkbmap -option "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll,compose:ralt" в терминал
<artus> ой
<artus> раздельно )
<Sergey_IT> а лучше переставить и не мешать дазные ДЕ
<artus> schyuka, setxkbmap -layout 'us,ru' -option 'grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll'
<artus> вот )
<artus> schyuka, проверяй работает ли )
<schyuka> переставить что, окружение или систему ?
<schyuka> ща все проверю
<artus> Sergey_IT, эт само собой , ща починим, а потом будем сносить :D
<artus> schyuka, проверяй кому говорюЙ!!!!!
<schyuka> жую )
<schyuka> а выполнять от рута?
<Sergey_IT> о, клиент на сносях :-/
<artus> schyuka, угу. ниче не сломаит, не босиь
<schyuka> в общем команду выполнил, терминал молчит не ругается
<artus> ну по капслоку раскладка переключаетцо?
<schyuka> капслок как не работал так и дальше продолжает этим заниматься
<artus> да бред, не может не работать
<artus> мож он хардварно умер? :D
<schyuka> ну хз, я сюда не сказки пришел расказывать
<Sergey_IT> может здесь можно поменять
<Sergey_IT> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Sergey_IT> я не помню, а пробовать не хочется
<schyuka> а если это не та команда она навредит ?
<artus> нет
<artus> даже если будеш сильно старатцо ниче не сломаешь :)
<schyuka> тут таблица у меня с версиями клавиатур, моей нету
<artus> бери 105 pc
<artus> не ошибешся
<schyuka> ух блин
<schyuka> где же оно там)
<artus> обычно вверху :D
<artus> ну или что-то подобное )
<schyuka> выбрал, теперь раскладка. как мне выбрать русский и инглишь ?
<artus> а что, конфигуратор закрылся уже?
<artus> но вобщето setxkbmap -layout 'us,ru' -option 'grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll' работает везде и всегда как бе
<schyuka> та нет, я выбрал рс 105 и следующий шаг это язык
<artus> ну выбирай , там же пишут чего от тебя хотят то )
<Sergey_IT> русский, наверно
<schyuka> аааааааааа)
<schyuka> ,кз
<artus> голосую за болгарский :D
<Sergey_IT> болгаркой резать будешь правду-матку?
<schyuka> ребята весело тут с вами
<schyuka> нужно по чаще вам вопросы задавать ))
<schyuka> гг
<Sergey_IT> скучно... фсе работает
<schyuka> щас вот работает
<schyuka> капслок не работает сука
<schyuka> раскладки меняются
<schyuka> вроде не глючит
<artus> Sergey_IT, буду, воот какраз хочу вместе со сварочником заказать ^_^
<Sergey_IT> а лампочка капса загорается?
<artus> Sergey_IT, там скрол должен гореть )
<schyuka> лампочка не загорается сука))
<schyuka> падла)
<Sergey_IT> я про когда капс нажимаешь
<artus> @mode +v schyuka
<artus> ну ругайся
<schyuka> или не ругайся)?
<artus> schyuka, так не работает совсем или всеже прееключает раскладку?
<artus> schyuka, ну ты понял )
<schyuka> капслок не работает а раскладка меняется
<Sergey_IT> может на капс в каком-то ДЕ шоткат поставил на что-то
<artus> дык чего ты голову морочиш?
<artus> как капс он и не должен работать :D
<Sergey_IT> с лайва загрузись и посмотри - работает ли капс
<artus> хочеш капсить - шифт+капс нажимаешь ) а капс раскладку переключает )
<schyuka> я не знаю че я морочу себе голову , хочу все сделать что бы работало
<artus> по капсу переключает? переключает, все работает? работает ) чего еще надо ? )))
<Sergey_IT> а на что ты поставил переключение раскладки?
<artus> schyuka, и да, переключение праскладки по капсу - самое кошерное )
<schyuka> левый шифт и альт
<artus> извращенец )
<schyuka> чего это ? я так привык
<Sergey_IT> так на капс может что-то другое стоит (я тоже извращенец)
<schyuka> я на капс ничего не ставил (вроде)
<schyuka> если зажать левый шифт то оно капсит, но мне так не нравится
<Sergey_IT> вот именно - вроде
<schyuka> говорю же, может тему завести
<schyuka> может вы чете вспомните, и все по полочкам разобрать
<schyuka> и выйдет нужный резыльтат
<schyuka> а?
<schyuka> или в лом просто, я пойму )
<Sergey_IT> разные ДЕ у нас
<schyuka> у тебя какое ?
<Sergey_IT> у меня шорткаты в текстовом файле
<Sergey_IT> lxde
<schyuka> это как это? я не понял
<Sergey_IT> GUI нет для них
<schyuka> недавно увидел I3WN
<schyuka> жесть полная ))
<Sergey_IT> xml файл в руки....
<Sergey_IT> а lxqt вроде ничего будет, когда допилят
<schyuka> ну lxqt симпатично так выглядит
<Sergey_IT> и достаточно шустро работает
<schyuka> все равно глучит раскладка (
<schyuka> падла(
<schyuka> пичалька
<Sergey_IT> как?
<schyuka> я лашара , микантара
<schyuka> точно так же как и было
<artus> @kick проветрись, чаю выпейь, выдохни и заходи обратно :)
<artus> @kick schyuka проветрись, чаю выпейь, выдохни и заходи обратно :)
<Sergey_IT> и что так ругаться хотят люди (
<Sergey_IT> техника ругани не любит
<artus> не, ну иногда и я не сдерживаюсь. но раз, ну два. ну нужно же границы понимать :)
<Sergey_IT> я только в опасных для жизни ситуациях...
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну не стоит прям все в себе держать :D иногда можно ;) но иногда и нужно всеже держать себя в рамках :)
<artus> хотя ты как мудреный опытом муж, как по мне уже ко всему индиферентно должен относитцо :D
<Sergey_IT> а зачем в себе?
<Sergey_IT> Просто игноришь и переключаешься на другое
<artus> нененееее, иногда нужнооо выговоритцо :) ну сирожаа, ну должны же у нас молодых быть слабости :D кровь кипит, жаждет действий :) хотя все чаще и чаще я да, игнорю, по причине того что не хочетцо прям совсем обижать детей
<artus> :D
<Sergey_IT> слабо значит ))
<Sergey_IT> хотя - лень и глупость некоторых хуже ругани
<artus> ну нет, не до состояния - там в интернете кто-то неправ и я мчусь :D проосто иногда настолько загадочные личности попадаютцо что да, каюсь, иногда цепляют на излишнюю затянутость разговора и надежду донести слова до
<artus> собеседника. потом понимаю что безсмысленн и просто игнорю чтоб не расписывать все по полочкам и еще более обострять
<schyuka> я тут )
<artus> schyuka, отпустило? :D
<schyuka> ага
<schyuka> )
<schyuka> чайку попил
<Sergey_IT> хорошо - не пронесло )
<artus> чудесато же ))
<schyuka> с блинами
<schyuka> все норм
<artus> хад :( я тооже хочууу
<Sergey_IT> на ночь блины, ужас
<schyuka> та пойдет , кошмар уже прошел
<Sergey_IT> хотя про лень я зря... у меня лубунту 16.04 с ноября 2015 г. стоит - лень переставлять )
<schyuka> а зачем переставлять то, если ты в курсе дела что не так работает то это можна поправить
<schyuka> или там ваше бедося
<Sergey_IT> рекомендуют релиз ставить, чтобы хвосты обрубить
<schyuka> понял
<artus> schyuka, с убунтами не работает поправить :D
<artus> это не дебиан где апдейт беспроблемный :)
<Sergey_IT> ломать не надо )
<artus> надооо )))
<Sergey_IT> О, у кого-то ломка начинается ))
<artus> кстати, яйца в крутую сколько варить нужно? :D
<Sergey_IT> >= 5 мин.
<artus> значит вроде угадал
<Sergey_IT> хотя... если страусиное...
<artus> поздно, кончились :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-27
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> утраа ))
<andrex> вечераааа
<SergeyIT> андрекс, вечно ты торопишься (
<SergeyIT> только не говори, что мы тормозим )
<artus> а он из будущего у нас :D
<OnkelTem> Йоу!
<OnkelTem> Сто лет сто зим )
<OnkelTem> Как вы поживаете?
<OnkelTem> В общем, такой вопрос. Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь имел дело с eye tracker'ами?
<andrex> угу мы тут все маркетологи ваще
<andrex> это чето совсем специфичное) на форум нада там полюбому кто то колупался с такой фигней
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<spaik> привет
<spaik> ну что у кого ноутбуки с 2 видяхами )
<spaik> http://pastebin.com/m5ga9HP3
<spaik> https://wiki.debian.org/ru/Bumblebee#A.2BBCMEQQRCBDAEPQQ.2BBDIEOgQw-
<spaik> все сделал все добавил
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<spaik> чтоб работало 2 видяхи - когда надо то переключить можно было
<spaik> вот где артус )
<OnkelTem> andrex: я тут понял, что мне не хватает
<OnkelTem> andrex: чтобы за глазами следил и фокус ввода переводил сам
<OnkelTem> чтобы не дергать дурацкую мышу только из-за этого
<OnkelTem> куда смотришь - там курсор! [воет]
<OnkelTem> Апгрейд системы - чтобы там где курсор мигает сам набирался текст
<OnkelTem> или код!
<Sergey_IT> тут нужны "двое из ларца..."
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-28
<andrex> OnkelTem: мозг с глазами не синхронизирован
<andrex> )
<schyuka> утра
<spaik> привет
<spaik> нифия не настроил бамбелки
<spaik> в убунте там можно переключать просто драйвером - в дебе - не пошло - слетают иксы и все
<artus> nfr nt,t b yflj
<artus> так тебе и надо
<spaik> ага
<spaik> снес его ) вчера сидел до 2 ночи - все по ману - а не идет
<artus> двоешниг :D
<spaik> даж в кальке сегодня с 1 раза завелся
<spaik> немного настройки и работает
<spaik> и еще обновил вчера и ядро 4.9 запилилось - а там компиз уже 9
<spaik> вобщем не моё это) когда не получается то что нужно мне
<artus> я ж грю, рукожоп не желающий учитцо  :) полтора мана заучил и на это прогресс остановился ;)
<spaik> не просто там не вар старый компиз впилить на новое ядро
<spaik> так то шустрый - норм дистр - и гнома 3 посмотрел хоть нормально
<artus> аххахаа, я за 30 секунд нашел как поставить рабочий бамблби на стретч. :D ладна, играйси дальше )
<spaik> так у меня стабиль был
<spaik> потом когда обновил на стретч - обновился компиз)
<spaik> я вот https://wiki.debian.org/ru/Bumblebee по этому ставил
<artus> бываить
<artus> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia primus primus-libs:i3
<artus> ток репы норм подключи
<artus> andrex, ну что там, вайн второй годный?
<andrex> ну робит а че ему еще делать то)
<andrex> все что пускал пускалось
<andrex> по скорости не тестил ибо фз как было с предыдущим)
<andrex> а на глаз вроде также
<spaik> нормально он работает
<spaik> уже сто лет как 2 стоит
<spaik> ну я не много тестил - но танки и контра - дейофдефит работает
<andrex> ненужны ни танки ни контра
<andrex> фу бял
<andrex> @voice
<artus> andrex, 1.6 разве что :D
<spaik> таки что нужно тогда?
<andrex> RPG RTS
<andrex> думать чтоб а не разлогаться
<artus> andrex, кстатиии, ты хардмод-ск на римворлд гамаль? прям уххх
<andrex> посмотрю
<andrex> я езе видяху внешнюю не победил) бп нада мощнее) ват 100
<andrex> хотя он и на интее валит как надо
<spaik> http://pastebin.com/TTQ3JtUP
<spaik> а тут нет )
<artus> andrex, https://github.com/skyarkhangel/Hardcore-SK/tree/stable на 14а и на 16a https://github.com/skyarkhangel/Hardcore-SK
<spaik> а там есть арчер я имею ввиду - прям в репах уже 2
<andrex> spaik: осиль оверлеи уже
<spaik> осилил
<andrex> spaik: береш и пилиш свой ебилд или чужой тыриш
<andrex> artus: но
<spaik> хоть локально - хоть с лаймана - хоть ебилда
<andrex> я вон клибц пили прави чтоб работало а мантейнеры ток на этой неделе его поправили тормозные
<andrex> л*
<spaik> хз мои поправления сразу кидают - ну через 2-4 дня когда зяняты
<spaik> ну их всего было 4 )
<spaik> за все время ))))
<andrex> а я им ничего не кидаю
<spaik> пол года гдет)))
<artus> калька ненужна :D
<andrex> пусть сами жрут свои 10 летние косяки надоели)
<spaik> она кстати удобна - особенно с видео
<artus> с каким видео?
 * andrex невидит разницы ни в каком дистре с видео)
<spaik> слетели иксы через консоль 1 командо поправил и норм
<artus> рак, если ты только в кальке можеш чето починить
<spaik> cl-setup-video
<artus> мдаа
<spaik> могу и в других просто тут удобно
<artus> ды в дебе бамблби поставил?
<artus> могун великий
<spaik> меньше затрат времени - а значит больше поэксперементировать моно
<spaik> не постаил - но он потерял там смысл
<artus> ясно, двоешник
<spaik> там компиз 9 а мне надо 8 - а там на новое ядро не станет 8
<spaik> вотстанавливал я там хорг вчера
<spaik> по сути тож самое 1 команда
<artus> слыш, двоешник, причем тут ядро?
<andrex> ~/ ls /etc/X11/*.conf
<andrex> zsh: no matches found: /etc/X11/*.conf
<andrex> ыыыы
<spaik> притом что в убунте и дебе - компиз 8 не станет на новое ядро
<andrex> ваще нечего настраивать)
<artus> spaik, чесночесно? а тебе чего, слабо 3.2 ядро запустить? :D
<artus> и причем тут ядро к компизу ?
<spaik> оно там по умолчанию стоит 3-16
<artus> да хоть 2.63
<spaik> запусти аптитуду поиск компиз
 * andrex считает что компиз ненужон
 * andrex завел вайланд и доволен как мух
<spaik> я тут сет сделал и 1 командой запиливаю его на любом ядре
<artus> [/home/artus]% wajig search compiz
<artus> compiz - администратор окон с отрисовкой через OpenGL
<artus> ну
<spaik> версия какая
<spaik> sp@ik ~ $ compiz --version
<spaik> compiz 0.8.8
<artus> Зависимости: compiz-core (>= 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-4), compiz-plugins-default (>= 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-4), compiz-gnome
<spaik> мне во такая надо - а её там нет - и нельзя выбрать
<artus> собери, в чем проблема?
<spaik> ага очем я и говорю 9
<artus> и чеее?
<spaik> попробуй - там лярд зависимостей прет
<artus> руки из задницы достать и перестать пользоватцо двумя скриптами слабо*?
<spaik> причем они конфликтуют
<spaik> не спорю все заработало на дебе - и компиз - но на ядре 3
<spaik> зато порадовало как он мой 3ж модем - сразу поднял
<spaik> а тут надо самому конфиг писать
<spaik> иначе не отображает и не конектит
<spaik> http://pastebin.com/C2CSH4y1
<spaik> вот кстати дельная статья может и пригодится кому
<andrex> хммм ща новые мопеды сами определяются как сетевуха
<andrex> а 3г нафиг
<spaik> ну у меня все старше меня)
<andrex> сомневаюсь
<andrex> у тя кросовкам 15 лет?
<spaik> сяло тут макс нет это адсл 6 прием 0.6 отдача
<spaik> есть и такие - джинсовые ) от брата
<andrex> ну 3г точно не 15 лет назад появилось и темболее не усб свистки
<spaik> настоящие - ссср привезены хз откуда - кросы и джинсы реально 3 покл ношу
<andrex> ваще купил роутер за рубль и воткнул свисток туда чтоб не париться)
<spaik> та есть у меня дсл
<andrex> да я не про дсл
<spaik> это просто вечером на ноуте - что у семьи не лагало)
<andrex> ты еще скажи что диалап у тя есть
<spaik> есть и такое тшшштззз))))
<spaik> но тогда телефон жеж не работает)
<andrex> просто дсл тут ваще никместу)
<andrex> нехнаю это щас выглядело так как будто тя спрашивают про машину а ты говориш что есть у тя дорога
<spaik> я дальний родственник кличко походу
<andrex> мб мб
<spaik> не каждый может ответить про роутер с 3д- настроенный адээселем и приправленный диалапом
<spaik> артус походу пошел мигрировать 8 компиз)
<andrex> а оно ему нафиг ненадо я так думаю
<spaik> показать мне что так можно - а я ленивое и унылое - криврукое г... поленился почитать и это сделать
<spaik> ну что то в этом духе ))))
<spaik> но у него это не получися - покрайней мере в убунте неудалось это сделать
<andrex> капец ближайший хостинг у ростела и не может отдать полный трафик)
<artus> spaik, много чести, я нож точу :D а ты и так ленивое унылое криворукое, зачем еще доказывать :D
<spaik> просто не могешь - и не признаешь слабость дистра
<spaik> гибкости нет
<spaik> )
<spaik> бросай и перелазий на норм вещи
<andrex> нуу так лучше Testing download speed........................................
<andrex> Download: 93.17 Mbit/s
<andrex> Testing upload speed..................................................
<andrex> Upload: 72.22 Mbit/s
<andrex> но всеравно бяка)
<andrex> фиговый у меня дсл)
<spaik> зажрались вы там совсем
<artus> это мне говорит криворук который не может дрова на видео поставить :D могу, и проблем в запуске древнего говна на свежей системе тоже не вижу. и мне советы ниосиляторов нафиг не здались. куда переползать
<artus> andrex, адсл же злоооо. ток оптика ))
<andrex> нуу при том что у адсл максималка помоему 24 мегабита)
<artus> нее, там под сотку чето было в каком то конфиге
<andrex> и ценники ппц
<andrex> дак оптика у мну)
<artus> но один фиг безсмысленная туфта
<spaik> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6005472909
<spaik> вот
<spaik> и не жалуйтесь на свой интернат)
<artus> че, линки на картинки не умеем давать?
<spaik> какие линки на какие картинки
<andrex> spaik: незнаю такие наверно http://www.speedtest.net/result/6005487929.png
<spaik> гду ты живешь? тебе сын не нужен?))))
<andrex> у меня есть
<spaik> второй будет
<spaik> всеж лучше чем 1
<andrex> наба будет обращусь) хотя я свм как нить)
<spaik> я и по дому помогать могу)))
<andrex> мдя)
<spaik> и за пивком сгонять
<andrex> вот мне ток интересно че он в улан-удэ ломится то которое за 400 км от меня
<andrex> бурят блин
<spaik> ) чурка
<spaik> к своим тянет
<andrex> еще один мух)
<artus> гг
<Sergey_IT> полосатый?
<andrex> хитрожопый)
<artus> скорее руко :D
<artus> опять набижал
<spaik> что
<spaik> я так понимаю надо ноут с 1 видеокартой покупать
<spaik> чтоб меньше траблов было
<spaik> только таких не найти особо
<Sergey_IT> выковыривать можно
<spaik> хотя вот с 1 стороны прикольно у убунты переключать можно
<artus> глвное питение не отрубать, и кусачки побольше брать
<artus> везде мереключать можно
<spaik> но это неособо удобно
<spaik> с бамбелби проще - никаких релогов
<artus> ну так с ним и нет проблем нигде.
<spaik> у меня есть)
<artus> ну это у тебя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вино-стагинг это релиз?
<Sergey_IT> мне 2 видео и даром не нужно )
<artus> Sergey_IT, бери 3 :D
<spaik> мне тут ноут залили пивом) блин ноут днс - как он класно разбирается - 4 болта и все
<spaik> просушил - работает
<artus> спиртом нуна заливать )
<Sergey_IT> дист. водой
<spaik> )
<artus> Sergey_IT, сохнуть же долго будет :D
<Sergey_IT> а напитки пить за компом - запрещено
<Sergey_IT> время значения не имеет
<artus> Sergey_IT, это менять пароли после напитков запрещено, а пить нет :D
<artus> хотя если я правильно помню инструкцию для работы с эвм , то тут вобще без лабораторного халата не обойтись :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и спирт для протирки контактов
<Sergey_IT> я клавы никогда не заливал... коллеги часто - чай, кофе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше всего газировка. кола пепси
<artus> самая пичаль залить полусладким вином :(
<Sergey_IT> а вы знаете толк в извращениях ))
<Sergey_IT> кстати - все это промыть можно, главное - не лениться )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вино предполагает компанию противоположного пола. а пролитие вина на ноут обламывает все планы
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, вобще не обламывает :D проосто оно потом беретцо все липким комком и отмыть тяжелее :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем раньше удалить источник энергии и залить спиртом-дистилятом меньше вреда для платы
<artus> да никто не спорит :)
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus нет. это вроде как бета
<artus>  стагинг это ветка для теста всяких скриптов и патчей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там еще есть -dev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но они все 2.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как раз релиз был
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в другой репе 1.8 еще
<artus> о, 300+ метров обновок
<artus> да, 7.5 гигов под корень таки маловато. нуна расширять чутка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я говорил
<artus> да блин, нуна сделать бекап и ресайзнуть раздел
<artus> /dev/sda2          7,6G         7,2G  7,7M          100% /
<artus> арррр :D
<artus> не, рааньше как то системы так не жирели. ну что за безобразие, 6.6 гига занимает, ужсс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что лучше виртуалки или контейнеры?
<artus> ммм, esxi рулид )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это виртуалки
<artus> но он рулид :D
<artus> ну тут же смотря зачем тебе ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> паралелс десктоп? коробка?
<artus> если полноценно развернуть - то виртуалка, если сервисы - то контейнеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чаще и нужны сервисы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне лично, просто интересно. даже нету сервака попой в инторнет
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну смотри, мы как то прикидывали и даже в полке рабочий вариант, ставитцо esxi на систему, завидитцо на нем нужные тебе виртуалки, и ты каак бе работаеш в обычной машине с проброшеным железом хардварно, в винде там игры
<artus> играеш, но паралельно у тебя пашет ешще кучка виртуалок в которые ты грубо говоря можеш альтабнутцо. причем просадка по ресурсам мизерная ))
<artus> ну если поигратцо - то вполне хватит kvm тот же поднять.
<artus> еще у ксена кошерная виртуализация , ноо там траблы с пробросом реального железа были. дрова на видявки странно отрабатывали. в играх мыша с ума сходила :)
<artus> ну это в плане мегазадумки которая дает тебе гибкость и избавляет от дуалбутов и остальных подобных минусов :)
<artus> но ксен на тонкие клиенты позволял прям чудеса загонять. я по 3g сети на телефон арчикад 13й запускал :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> извращенец
<artus> чегоо, я тебе скажу что оно даже летало :)
<artus> ну просто хотели протестить работы на слабом канале :) и не фонтан железе )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего там такого. гнать картинку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот если бы вы esxi на нефонтан железе. хотя бы i3 ноутбучном с 4 гигами завели. и пяток виртуалок на него повесили. вот тогда интересный опыт
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык пофиг на чем заводить то :) это просто гипервизор. ему для работы нуна совсем понты :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а для виртуалов тоже мизер надо
<artus> ну 4ре гига можно конечно в динамике попытатцо раздать , на пяток виртуалок :D
<artus> но пямять то жрет софт собственно )
<artus> у него просто няшность в том что ты физически отдаеш железо в виртуалку. и работаеш в ней с физическим железом а не прослойкой драйверов )
<artus> отсюза и производительность и плюшки )
<artus>  вобщем на двухголовой матери со старыми x56, даже не 57 ксеонами в танчиках в виртуалке оно 140 фпс выдавало :D
<artus> видявки не помню какие прокидывались, вроде как 7970 которые с майнинга остались
<artus> а может и невидия какая то, че только не прокидывали :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем раньше с апачем и джумлой поиграцца у меня была виртуалка в коробке. теперь достаточно контейнера?
<artus> вобще заглаза
<artus> но с контейнерами я только с kvm игрался, для хостинга разворачивал. можно вроде как openvz еще , нооо мне тогда геморным показалось
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, можно вроде еще с jail поигратцо для разворачивания. но как по мне то для тестов контейнеры веселее. если что можно делать снапшоты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://habrastorage.org/getpro/habr/post_images/646/fef/ff2/646fefff2c8bc3779eb1b1c030e38ec8.jpg большому кораблю большую торпеду
<artus> нуна пощупать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://habrahabr.ru/post/308480/
<spaik> тут генту у всех)
<spaik> как я понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не у всех
<spaik> артус последний из магикан)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kernel: 4.6.0-040600-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.5.2) Distro: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<stanislav> 0/
<stanislav> привет, сообщество!
<artus> ооо. набижал )))
<stanislav> artus:~> )
<stanislav> виртуалки подымаете, штоли?
<artus> не ))
<spaik> как ставить с гитхаба?
<spaik> что то я скачиваю - распаковал -
<spaik> и все ошибки пошли
<Sergey_IT> страна ошибок
<spaik> щас танки ставлю
<artus> карма :D
<spaik> тут и не понять ка!рма или карма! )))
<spaik> щас читаю про сервера на опенсусе - кто нить ставил её вообще?
<artus> извращенцы какие нить
<Sergey_IT> сусисты же
<Sergey_IT> извращенцы дальше виндоуз не продвинулись, засосало
<artus> нууу если учесть что сусисты сбегают на венду - то в тему )
<Sergey_IT> эти называются иначе... но здесь дети (
<artus> :D
<spaik> полная какаха?
<spaik> не вот как не крути - а на винде игры идут лучше - но из линаксов - на убунте танки прут лучше всего
<spaik> щас попробовал в другом дистре - не не то - а тм тупо смена видеокарт через релог - парит да - зато играбельно прям
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-29
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> утря
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<schyuka> народ как удалить фоное изображение в терминале?
<schyuka> установить легко а снять хз как )
<artus> так же как устанавить, но только снять :)
<schyuka> ты пробовал ?
<schyuka> https://pp.vk.me/c836734/v836734111/1ff20/MmURaY1TKdg.jpg
<artus> а что тым пробовать, поставил галочку, убрал галочку )
<schyuka> где тут пункт такой который говорит "снять фон"
<schyuka> галочка это одно, а удалить фон совсм другое
<schyuka> из за этого прозрачность не выставляется
<artus> ну прибей валпапер :) и что за наезды? что за терминал? хочеш фон с прозрачностью - возьми другой терминал который умеет по человечески. терминатор умеет точно
<artus> schyuka, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5417993/6c0be3ac у меня все работает
<schyuka> я не хотел наехать сори ман
<schyuka> пардон если задел)
<artus> хош фон, хош прозрачность на него )
<artus> schyuka, дело не в том, дело в том что проблему нужно описывать раскрыто :) а не - у меня не работает- че делать. а что не работает, где , угадывайте сами )
<schyuka> я хочу прозрачность выставить, но вместо этого выходит затемнение
<artus> schyuka, терминалку смени, родная не умеет видать )
<artus> schyuka, https://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/395/terminator-udobnaya-mnogookonnost-terminala-linux этот точно умеет )
<schyuka> artus , он умел это делать до определенного момента
<stanislav> schyuka:~> если затемнение выходит, крути в другую сторону)
<schyuka> крутил не выходит )
<artus> schyuka, ну очевидно же, сломали :)
<stanislav> а что за терминал?
<stanislav> gnome-terminal?
<schyuka> ага
<schyuka> на виртуалке все работает как положенно
<schyuka> тут не хочет
<stanislav> сломал)
<artus> версии одинаковы? :)
<schyuka> версии одинаковы
<schyuka> и дистрибутивы тоже
<artus> ну значит убунта :D она могет :D
<schyuka> сломал конечно, как это еща назвать то можна
<artus> скорее всего нужно искать ппа с патченым
<stanislav> schyuka:~> зачем тебе эта прозрачность?
<stanislav> плохо видно жэ)
<artus> арр, хочу дроидофон с боольшим акумом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: зенфон макс
<artus> чет дороговастеноьько
<artus> Ному S10, ммм, батарейк атоже 5ть махов, и побрутальнее выглядит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как скажет знакомый ремонтник телефонов. китайпориво
<artus> нуу, пориво не пориво, но смысла отдавать больше сотки за телефон аааще не вижу смысла :) они быстрее морально устаревают чем у них из строя батареи выходят :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему таких брутальных утопленников и с битыми экранами приносили ))
<artus> ну и чето у меня китайсы живот дольше и беспроблемнее чем брендофоны :D так что ннафиг надо.
<artus> ну у товарища 4я горила гласс феерично треснула когда навернулась на уголок станка плоскостью экрана. ясен фиг что тут никакой стеклопакет не выдержит :)
<artus> так что меня больше интересуют защита от царапок и чтоб под дождем не заморачиватцо. а топить и стучать по нему молотком - эт уже извраты )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> клеил бы стекло. пострадало бы только стекло
<artus> не, ыт не прав, все сииильно зависит от того каак упало ) у меня когдат плашмя на бетонную дорожку выпал из руки, когад собак дернул за поводок. и аккурат на одинокие камушки щебенки. вобщем потрескался чутка. но я даже не
<artus> заморачивался, ибо к моменту когда это случилось - экран стоил уже дороже самого аппарата :D
<artus> а так в качестве показометра и нафигатора с 2мя батарейками по 3 маха - заглаза . ибо в нем уже и динамики померли от обилия мелкодисперсной металической пыли :D
<artus> ну и  рукожопы есть иногда такие, что и лом сломают :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него самого гнусмас какой то в полет отправился. наклееное стеклышко приняло удар на себя. переклеил и готово
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а менять дисплейный модуль это да, половина телефона
<artus> ну а так как я на инстаграмы не упарываюсь и видео не стримлю в перископы - на камеру прям вобще начхать. 8 чесных и 13 в интерполяции заглаза
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu вот, стагин это не девелопмент
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну я же говорю, все сиильно зависит от того в каких условиях падал )) на плиточку, паркетик, асфальтик - эт одно, а на тяжелом производстве - прям вот ваще начхать на количество защитных стекол :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=45918 я же уже говориил за него
<artus> это не девелопмент, это тестинг эдакий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в условиях производства тебе надо в таком стиле http://s1.pixant.ru/00/rossijskij-glonass-navigator-priemnik.jpg
<artus> нене, хотя когдато хотел загнатцо и из титана выточить корпус для телефонки :D благо есть на чем )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вот и поди пойми виноделов. видно они не только свое поделие потребляют но и продукцию с гор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну раз есть возможности. https://blog.arduino.cc/2013/08/12/diy-cellphone/ корпус делай из чего хошь
<artus> это уже содомия какая то )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: что будет если на смартфон брызнуть СОЖ?
<artus> ничего. это ж по сути масло с мылом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> которое хрен отмоешь и вытрешь
<artus> салфеткой стираетцо без следов :)
<artus> я же говорю, сож это концентрат мыла с маслом )) стираетцо наура
<spaik> ntcn
<spaik> привет
<artus> дароф
<spaik> ну что
<spaik> пол дня и походу не прет ) но иксы не слетают
<artus> норм, телефон подбираю
<artus> блин, сигарету нуна обслужить, ватку поменять, а таак лень :(
<spaik> primusrun glxgears
<spaik> 294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.630 FPS
<Sergey_IT> aptus, мне вот подарили самсунг J7 - нормально работает )
<artus> а смысл с ограничением по кадрам это делать?
<spaik> так видно один черт
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну тот что я хочу - дешевле на треть, даже больше , памяти 2 а не полтора, батарея 5 а не 3 ah,  и дройд 6й :D
<spaik> если работает даст 200
<artus> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.177 FPS у меня круче :D
<artus> 48569 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9713.719 FPS хотя так нагляднее )
<spaik> ну вот
<spaik> а как ставил
<spaik> https://wiki.debian.org/ru/Bumblebee#A.2BBCMEQQRCBDAEPQQ.2BBDIEOgQw-
<spaik> я так
<artus> 50535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10106.786 FPS хотя когда частоты на карте поднимаютцо то чуть шустрее
<spaik> какой командой проверяешь?
<artus> той же, только отрубаю вертикальную синхронизацию
<spaik> у меня получается нвидиа не фурычит
<artus> __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 glxgears
<spaik> http://pastebin.com/gWPCPZkP
<artus> vblank_mode=0  у мня вобще не реагирует)
<spaik>    56.772422] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<artus> я хз с чем ты там развлекаешсо, в дебе дсотаточно добавить одну репу и поставить из нее, все :)
<spaik> rfre.&
<spaik> какую?
<spaik> : sudo apt install -t jessie-backports bumblebee-nvidia primus
<spaik> такую?
<spaik> блин вот кде4 зачем сделали плазму эту
<Sergey_IT> aptus, у меня дроид тоже 6-ой, 3ач хватает мне на 2 недели
<artus> гугли на реддите, я нагуглил ах за 20 секунд.
<artus> Sergey_IT, нуууу мне на 2 недели и 30ах не хватит :D
<spaik> не катит
<spaik> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please
<spaik> у тебя xorg nvidia настроен?
<artus> автоматом сгенерен
<spaik> я не знаю где искать
<spaik> на всем идет на дебиане не идет
<spaik> кидай статьи
<spaik> может я не там нашел - хотя оф сайт куда еще лучше
<spaik> Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied
<Sergey_IT> опять вляпался?
<artus> логично, Permission denied ни на какие мысли не наводит?
<spaik> я в гр бамбелби
<spaik> что еще можно седлать то
<spaik> я заебался вечь нет перелопатил
<spaik> странная система дебиан этот
<Sergey_IT> иди спать
<spaik> я сегодня тестил танки
<spaik> так везде пошло кроме как ту
<spaik> тут
<spaik> артус как у тебя настроенно ?
<artus> @kban spaik 3600 харош тупить и ругатцо  https://google.gik-team.com/?q=Debian+Stretch+%20bumblebee
<bel_ki>  живые есть?
<bel_ki> python ./chat.py 123 << пишу вот так в баш скрипте работает
<bel_ki> echo $(python ./chat.py 123 ) << пишу вот так не работает
<bel_ki> почему?
<bel_ki> в переменную не могу передать то что возвращает скипт
<bel_ki> пайтона
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-22
<Ne0S> приветы
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Neo4> aleksei`: тут постоянно тишина
<diogenes_> перед бурей
<Neo4> aleksei`: твое сообщение первое за несколько недель
<Neo4> :)
<diogenes_> да нет, вот сегодня утром было
<diogenes_> <aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> здесь клуб молчунов
<Ne0S> вообще то я утром тоже поздароффкался )))
<SergeyIT> здесь все здороваются - наклоном головы
<Ne0S> :-D
<diogenes_> и реверансем
<SergeyIT> это дамы ))
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> нормально, все привыкли уже, в основном тут по делу говорят
<Neo4> I want to create site like gmail.com, What do I need for it?
<diskin> LOL
<Neo4> Which mail client shall I use for mail server?
<Neo4> I tried postfix and couldn't have customized it :(
<Neo4> diskin: знаешь как настроить мейл сервер?
<diskin> Neo4, нет
<Neo4> diskin: it means you can't help me
<Neo4> diskin: а какой ты используешь?
<diskin> gmail.com :)
<Neo4> я хочу такой создать свой на убунту сервер
<Neo4> мой сервер только может отправлять сообщения от пользователей
<Neo4> как туда подключить MUA mail user agent как thunderbird?
<Neo4> what is MX what is SMTP url? port 543?
<Neo4> или какой
<Neo4> SMTP simple mail protocol
<Neo4> diskin: do you understand my broken English?
<diskin> с трудом
<Neo4> diskin: I'm learning it, people also badly understand me, they suggested me got to this channel and here bothering people, and I said that is here only 10 people and they are always silence
<Neo4> diskin: I'll better here #ubuntu
<Neo4> diskin: это не канал тут 10 человек и то школьники наверно, что то спросить лучше тут #ubuntu или #ubuntu-server
<Neo4> diskin: а тебе что убунта нравиться?
<Neo4> diskin: почти месяц как десктом использую нормально
<Neo4> две ОС виндовс
<Neo4> doal boot
<diogenes_> dual*
<Neo4> да
<Neo4> неплохая ОС, почти все программы есть
<Neo4> мак или убунту?
<Neo4> убунту наверно как МАК
<Neo4> если не лучше
<diogenes_> Neo4, тренируйся на кошках
<Neo4> да пойду настраивать сервер
<Neo4> diogenes_: знаешь как почтовый сервер работает?
<Neo4> MUA -> MTA -> MDA -> MUA ?
<diogenes_> неа
<Neo4> diogenes_: I can explain you in English
<Neo4> diogenes_: по русски нехочу, а то это поломает мой и так broken Enlgish
 * diogenes_ идёт играть в шахматы
<Neo4> кто?
 * diskin thinks it's a good idea t play chess :)
<diogenes_> diskin, let's play
<Neo4> смотри можно установить мел сервер и потом брать деньги с пользователей место
<Neo4> хорошая идея?
<Neo4> или спам рассылать
<Neo4> в этом канале постоянно тишина, это я написал что то и начали общаться :)
<Neo4> школота вы даже друг друга не знаете, хоть познакомтесь ))))
<Neo4> diskin: где мейл сервер берется пароль?
<Neo4> откуда егобрать?
<Neo4> где этот адресс брать SMTP Где IMAP
<Neo4> через SMTP мы отправляем, черзе IMAP получаем
<Neo4> IMAP internet mail access protocol
<Neo4> diogenes_: знаешь что такое root?
<Neo4> diskin: root?
<Neo4> или postmaster?
<Neo4> например мы можем отослать писмо такой командой cout "body" | mail -s "theme"   blablabla@gmail.com
<Neo4> какой будет адресс отправителя ?
<Neo4> кто может ответить на вопрос?
<Neo4> Я проведу мастер класс по убунту
<Neo4> что будет в поле from?
<Neo4> ваше имя пользователя
<Neo4> from username + @ + hostname
<Neo4> что такое хостнейм?
<Neo4> ???
<Neo4> Кому нибудь это интересно?
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-23
<Ne0S> ку
<aleksei`> утра
<diskin> фух )
<diskin> привет. я думал, опять Neo4
<aleksei`> прямо фух? ты не шутишь? )
<diskin> не, все серьезно!
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus,  тыщь
<aleksei`> и tagezi туда же )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бдыщь
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг.
<|rapidsp|> а как определить я на ксорге или на веланде?
<diskin> |rapidsp|, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<diskin> https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<SergeyIT> пить меньше надо!
<|rapidsp|> diskin: спвсибо :)
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: а как же работать? :)
<SergeyIT> да ну ее - эту работу ;)
<andrex> +1
<andrex> дома надо сидеть носки зашивать)
<tagezi> aleksei`: привет
<andrex> я тут решил cuda помучать а выяснилось что оно из gcc поддерживает только 6.4 и древнее а мне лень его втыкать)
<tagezi> а новее нет?
<andrex> пока нет
<andrex> 9.1 тока 6 гцц
<andrex> нулибо icc или другое
<andrex> а под это переделывать окружения я тоже ленюсь)
<tagezi> а кланг какой она поддерживает? :)
<andrex> шланг последний
<andrex> тока он медленный
<tagezi> тоже не хочешь из линуха МакОс делать? :)
<andrex> угу))
<andrex> да egpu воткнуть на амудях и мучать их буду)) тока надо варатать видяшку с работы обратно))
<tagezi> а чего это ты куда мучаешь?
<andrex> а интересно мне)
<andrex> раньше оно плохо компеляло
<tagezi> тоде решил геном порасшифровывать? :)
<andrex> файл большой получался на выходе
<tagezi> а, ты компилишь кудой
<andrex> да нафиг он мне)
<andrex> геном ваш))
<andrex> я более приземистый))
<andrex> @seen [Green]
<ubuntuhelp> [Green] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 year, 19 weeks, 3 days, 15 hours, 40 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <[Green]> re
<andrex> умертвился
<andrex> @mode -bbbb *!*@*.ip-149-56-250.net *!*@46.148.1* *!*gk.1wm.su@* *!*@pisekot.ru
<andrex> все развязали всем все что мона)
<andrex> пошел я в гамазин
<andrex> а то смотрю скучна вам))
<SergeyIT> закуску не забудь
<andrex> грибника не хватает
<andrex> у него всегда ссобойбыло))
<SergeyIT> это у рыбака всегда с собой, ты перепутал )
<Neo4> Hi! I've made list of apps that must be needed for create mail server, is it full list what I need? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X3azb3yyFc3vOyUefcTpKVUlEWdXc4Stw9to2KB_eKg/edit?usp=sharing
<diogenes_> Neo4, are you the new Denis Popov? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynux0kknjPA
<personal> privetikoger
<personal> живые есть?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-24
<Ne0S> ку
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<Neo4> aleksei`: my server is listen loopback http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516779389.png
<Neo4> How to make it listen my real IP 91.227.18.35
<|cub|> а есть гуру lxc? какая разница между командами типа lxc-* и lxc *? lxc-create и lxc launch к примеру
<SergeyIT> :P
<|cub|> уже объяснили
<|cub|> lxc * - команды для lxd.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-25
<Taksist> Всем привет.
<Taksist> все спят?
<Taksist> identify k9v32s
<Taksist> меня кто видит?
<Taksist> Всем привет!
<Taksist_> Всем привет
<Taksist> народ, просыпайтесь!
<Ne0S> re
<aleksei`> утрв
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> ;-)
<Taksist> всем привет
<Taksist80> всем привет
<diogenes_> привет
<Taksist80> Это моё первое сообщение в IRC
<Taksist80> YE;YF YT,JKMIFZ RJYCEKMNFWBZ
<Taksist80> извиняюсь )
<Taksist80> нужна небольшая консультация
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для получения консультации, вставьте купюру 500 рублей в СД привод
<Taksist80> совместима ли мать ASRock H61M-HVS c линем? На форуме убунту.ру ничего не нарыл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде на флешке запускал на h61 платах. сильно железо не ковырял, загрузить и покопатся в файлах на винте и подвигать разделы хватило
<Taksist80> в характеристиках на неё тока винда
<Taksist80> спасибо
<JohnDoe5> причем речь о уже древней 14.04
<Taksist80> а у меня ещё древней
<Taksist80> но жду 18,04
<JohnDoe5> по хорошей традиции, дата релиза + 6 месяцев = можно щупать
<Taksist> у меня 12,04, а плата покупалась в 13 году
<JohnDoe5> у меня сейчас ноутбук 2007 года стоит лубунта 14.04
<JohnDoe5> и ядро 4.14
<Taksist> дружище, а можешь помочь изменить разр. экрана? Бился бился, вроде всё правильно делаю, а не меняется.
<JohnDoe5> для начала, что бы не шаманить попробуй live посвежей.
<Taksist> лайв есть 16.04, тока он не грузится. Один раз загрузился, но я стал сразу устанавливать, поглядел тока. Потом пришлось переуст. 12,04
<Taksist> могу тока с лайва 12,04
<JohnDoe5> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_desktop_14_04/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81_livecd
<JohnDoe5> вариант с nomodeset пробовал на 16.04?
<Taksist> Уважаемый JohnDoe5, как изменить в бивасе источник загрузки, я узнал в 10-м годе. Но что такое
<Taksist> но что такое nomodeset, не знаю.
<Taksist> Мне ваще-то 58 годиков будет, так что не очень силё я тут.
<JohnDoe5> пичалька. может ну его тогда, этот линукс? а так там вроде все понятно, с картинками F6 - ставишь крестик на  nomodeset
<Taksist> неее! ну его винду! )))
<Taksist> нашёл про номодесет. Это можно попробовать кода с сд 16,04 не грузится?
<JohnDoe5> да, когда черный экран
<Taksist> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> кто такси заказывал?
<JohnDoe5>  такси до Дубровки
<JohnDoe5> блин, вот нравятс мне опенсорс проекты. с гитхаба 200 метров кода, а после make папка уже гиг занимает
<Sergey_IT> так выбирай проекты поменьше
<Sergey_IT> у таксиста движок глохнет, а ты про гигабайт
<Sergey_IT> Taksist, как погода?
<Taksist> холодно )
<Taksist> я сТаганрога, а ты?
<Taksist> moon-это имя сервера в Атланте?
<Sergey_IT> а moon причем здесь? Я с Питера
<Taksist> server   : moon.freenode.net [Atlanta, GA, US] в инфо о тебе
<Sergey_IT> это не обо мне, а об IRC
<Sergey_IT> а о тебе whois 31.23.11.211
<Taksist> Ясно. У меня имя на компе moon )
<Sergey_IT> это ночное имя? А днем?
<Taksist> рассмешил
<Taksist> sun
<diogenes_> а когда облачно?
<Taksist> а когда на горшке сидишь? Да? )
<Taksist> вот скажите, каит на Н61 платы линь? Опыт есть?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю что такое Н61
<diogenes_> chipset?
<Taksist> мать ASRock H61M-VHS
<Taksist> да, чипсет
<diogenes_> он старый как мир
<Taksist> у меня щяс железо ещё старей
<Taksist> атлон 3500+, ддр1, рам 1,5 Гб
<diogenes_> ох я думал эльбрус )))
<Taksist> ты ещё корпус не видел )
<Taksist> скоро на мангал пойдёт
<Taksist> досталась вот мать такая с пнём g620
<diogenes_> Taksist, ты напротив пребереги ещё лет 10, потоб продашь за сумашедшие деньги как раритет и антиквариат
<Taksist> дружище, купи четыре компа конца хх века и начала хх1 за сумашедшие деньги. Торг. )))
<Sergey_IT> что -то больно новые ;)
<Taksist> уступлю
<Sergey_IT> мне постарше надо )
<Taksist> как у силиконовых ребят?
<Sergey_IT> у меня 286-я 1990г. работает
<Taksist> радует
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-26
<Taksist> чао
<aleksei`> утра всем
<girp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<girp> maven
<girp> ls
<girp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<girp> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<girp> !maven
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='maven'
<girp> !X
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<girp> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<girp> !lor
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lor'
<ubuntu> marina
<diogenes_> ?
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<aleksey> Доброго времени суток!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-27
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=47967
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  В Питере солнечно?
<Sergey_IT> ночь же, звезд не видно, дымка похоже, радар вот что показывает
<Sergey_IT> http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUSP
<Sergey_IT> по этому прогнозу скоро дождь/снег пойдет http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/rain-and-cloudiness
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-28
<Neo4> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-22
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет
<andrex> афигеть, оно говорит)
<tagezi> andrex: тебе кажется :)
<andrex> аа, фух
<SergeyIT> проснулись?
<SergeyIT> Здорово!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-23
<Antares_> Сотрудниками МВД России пресечена незаконная ретрансляция каналов спутникового телевидения https://vk.com/cyberdepartment
<diskin> о, недалеко от меня! интересно, что у них и телеграм есть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "незаконно транслировали одиннадцать телевизионных каналов" небось на пакет мультиплекса позарились))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=50009
<yokowka> ПриветКА, пАРни!!!! Какъ систему почистить отъ мусору и вирусовъ??
<diskin> привет
<diskin> sudo rm -rf / конечно
<diskin> только не запускай
<diskin> какие еще вирусы
<yokowka> diskin, sudo rm -rf /
<diskin> ?
<yokowka> не запускать?? не въводить въ терминалъ команду??
<diskin> нетъ
<diskin> http://lurkmore.to/Rm_-rf
<yokowka> а что это zа команда, дискинъ?
<diskin> ссылка выше же
<diskin> http://knoppix.ru/230416.shtml - тут попроще описано )
<yokowka> такъ какъ почистить linux отъ хлама??
<diskin> у тебя место кончилось или что?
<diskin> есть программка Disk Usage Analyzer
<diskin> вызывается как baobab
<Sergey_IT> вспомнился анекдот про Вовочку и баобаб....
<diskin> напомни
<Sergey_IT> на уроке географии учитель спрашивает, какие страны в Африке знаете. Вовочка - ебипет...
<Sergey_IT> но здесь мат запрещен
<Sergey_IT> https://www.anekdot.ru/id/-32921036/
<Sergey_IT> примерно так
<diskin> ааа,было такое )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-24
<Mr_Myp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-27
<lsirk> привет, а что там слышно с поддержкой 10 лет для 16.04 и 18.04?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-21
<softclipper> F
<softclipper> Salam
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-23
<praktikant> Hello, is other languages than RU allowed?
<diskin> praktikant, it depends :)
<diskin> hi
<diskin> if it is English, better try #ubuntu ?
<andrex> diskin, yep
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что-то начиная с этого релиза https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3.7/ i386 у них не собирается
<SKonst> дропнули потому что i386
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, выпилили поддержку i386 причем еще дааааавнооо
<SKonst> i686 миниум
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насчет "дааааавно" не знаю, посмотри там же v5.3.6 и дату
<andrex> дык убьунту бекпартирует всякое говно в старые ядра же вот и все. и патчит еще. теперь надоело
<andrex> я те больше скажу там и i686 скоро не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно? или просто fail build и пока не починили
<andrex> никаких 32 бит))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там и небыло i686
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, где это там?
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть фото QR кода. телефоном считываю его. ввожу ту же информацию в онлайн QR генератор и не получаю такую же картинку.
<SKonst> гм. чота я забыл, где нахожуся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с возвращением :)
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, это я намекаю на твои познания ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какие есть, все мои
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, grep -r i686 /usr/src/linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или как перевести с фотки в красивую ровную картину QR кода
<SKonst> или где там ядро твоё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SKonst: я знаю что ядро откликается как i686,  но файлы они именовали *_i386.deb
<andrex> ну а вобще i*86 не шибко отличается. просто повыприливали старые инструкции и теперь оно стало чуть худее
<andrex> qr код может отличаться для одинаковой инфы там много дублирущих точек или как их там блин. чтобы можно было инфу воспроизвести без потерь
<andrex> но скорее всего фотка говно))
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://i.imgur.com/BoqXEVn.png
<andrex> 1 и тоже на 2х
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что надо удалить в домашней папке, что бы сбросить настройки аудио микшера. очень странно, на колонки звуки есть. А OBS не видит ни на одном из источников
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я менял материнку, возможно связано
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-26
<user217_> кто-то пользовался type-c hub с vga сходом ?
